# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  Mε κοψαν την DSL επειδη κατεβαζα παρανομο υλικο...

## Finn

Σημερα το πρωι βλεπω να ειμαι αποσυνδεμενος και μετα απο λίγο ακολουθει ενα τηλεφωνο απ την ACN και μου λεει ο υπαλληλος οτι μου κοψαν την DSL μονιμα επειδη κατεβαζα παρανομη ταινια.Η ταινια μου ειπε ειχε ριχθει επιτηδες στο "συστημα" γι αυτο το λογο..για την καταπολεμηση της πειρατειας.Φωναξα εκανα..τπτ ..δεν με ξανασυνδεουν..για επιστροφη χρηματων? δε ξερω..ειμαι στα μεσα της συνδρομης μου.Κι ακομη περιμενω τηλ απ το Νομικο τους τμημα.

Τεσπα οπως πανε θα το κλεισουν το μαγαζι σε λιγο καιρο.

----------


## BadCluster

xaxaxaxaxaxa πωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!
αυτά είναι!
είχε κανένα σύστημα που θ αμπορύσε να τους εμποδίσει να σε ελέγξουν π.χ. Protowall κτλ..
δε σου έδωσε παραπάνω στοιχεία όπως πότε έγινε,ποιό αρχείο ήταν,απο που τοκατέβασες,ποιά πόρτα χρησιμοποιούσες???

----------


## Finn

20/01 1.20 το βραδυ η ταινια Back to the future.
To θεμα ειναι οτι το κατεβαζα εδω και αρκετες μερες αλλα αυτοι μου ειπαν για ενα download που εγινε την ωρα που εγραψα παραπανω.

----------


## kubiak

με ποιο τρόπο το κατέβαζες; (P2P/FTP/DCC/HTTP κλπ)

----------


## Finn

ΑΠο torrent Η συγκεκριμενη ταινια

----------


## George978

νομιζω ειναι ιστορικη στιγμη. Ειναι η πρωτη φορα στην ελλαδα? Καποιος να μας ετοιμασει ενα στικυ με το πως να ειμαστε αορατοι ρε παιδια   :Neutral:

----------


## sotiriskakos

Και πως τους ήρθε;Τους έκανε καταγγελία η έχουσα τα δικαιώματα εταιρεία;

----------


## BadCluster

σφίξανε οι κώλοι...
και εγώ με acn είμαι...
αύριο θα προσπαθήσω να ενημερωθώ...

τουλάχιστον το κατέβασες όλο?:P

το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι για κάθε μέτρο θα βγαίνουν χιλιάδες αντίμετρα!

----------


## Finn

Kατι μου ειπανε οτι η Columbia τους εχει πει να ψαχνουν γι αυτα..
κι οτι αμα δε κοβανε η εταιρια θα κανε μηνυση σ αυτους για να παρει τα στοιχεια μου και κατα συνεπεια και σε μενα


,κι οχι δε το κατεβασα ολο..20ΜΒ μεινανε..και το κακο ειναι οτι ειμαι με συνδρομη ACN φιλου αυτη τη στιγμη μεσα και πηγα κιολας να το τελειωσω και μολις με ειπε ο υπαλληλος τους οτι ειναι αυτη η ταινια το κλεισα αμεσως :P

----------


## moralas

Πως γίνεται να κρυφτούμε ρε παιδιά ?  :Lips Sealed:

----------


## sotiriskakos

Δαλαδή άρχισαν τα όργανα μάλλον ε;
Πάντως απ' ότι μας λες δε θα έχεις άλλες κυρώσεις, έτσι;

----------


## Lazy Dog

Παιδια και γω με ACN ειμαι....firewallακι, safepeer/protowall/peerguardian πρεπει να υπαρχουν οπως και δηποτε  :Wink:

----------


## BadCluster

χαχαχα συνεχίζεις εύγε!!!
δλδ η Columbia τους είπε να ψάχνουν???
τι είναι η altec παρακλάδι της Columbia?

----------


## WAntilles

Μακεδονίτικο.

ΛΟΛ !!!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## BadCluster

αν είχες μπει με κάρτα τι θα σου έκαναν άραγε?

----------


## Finn

Protowall? what is this? Το safepeer στο azureus δε μου δουλευι ρε γμτ..

----------


## WAntilles

ProtoWall & The Black List Manager πάνε μαζί.

Το βάζεις σε κάθε connection δικτύου (μόνο για NT-Class - και με τη βούλα καί για 2003).

----------


## dsluser1

Τι προγραμμα χρησιμοποιείς για τα torrents, εχεις firewall, ΝΑΤ, δωσε μας πληροφορίες για το σύστημα σου ωστε να καταλάβουμε πως μπορούν να σε εντοπίσουν...

Μα πως είναι δυνατόν να καταλάβουν αν καποιος χρήστης χρησιμοποιεί torrent και μάλιστα torrent κάποιας ταινιας?

----------


## BadCluster

azureus έτρεχες όταν σε έπιασαν???
τους είπες τα κλασσικά δλδ ότι δε σε είχαν ενημερώσει ότι είναι παράνομη τέτοια δραστηριότητα?

----------


## Finn

Ναι τους ειπα οτι δε μπορω να ξερω αν καποιο αρχειο ειναι παρανομο η οχι..
Αzureus ετρεχα.Firewall εχω αυτο του Panda Antivirus 2005

----------


## yiapap

*Finn*, 
Ένα-ένα:
1. Να κρυφτείς από τον ISP σου σε P2P δε γίνεται (αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος)
2. Το να σου κόψει ο ISP τη συνδρομή ειδικά ΧΩΡΙΣ να σε αποζημιώσει, ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ εκτός αν το αναφέρει ρητά στη σύμβασή σου.
3. Η Columbia ΔΕΝ μπορεί να κάνει μήνυση και να ελπίζει ότι θα την κερδίσει (προσωπική άποψη) στον ISP σου.
4. Η Columbia μπορεί όμως να ζητήσει παρέμβαση εισαγγελέα και να απαιτήσει από τον ISP σου να της αποκαλύψει τα στοιχεία σου οπότε και θα κινηθούν δικαστικά απέναντί σου. Αυτή τη δική θα την κερδίσει.

Συνεπώς:
1. Αλλάζεις Πάροχο. Δεν μπορεί η ACN να "αποφασίζει και διατάσσει" έτσι απλά, εκτός κι αν σε έχουν ήδη προειδοποιήσει 2-3 φορές!
2. Ζητάς από την ACN ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ το υπόλοιπο των χρημάτων σου πίσω αφού διαβάσεις τη σύμβαση. Αν θες να το χροντρίνεις τους απειλείς ΕΣΥ με μήνυση στην οποία θα ζητάς αποζημείωση για "διαφυγόντα κέρδη" αφού το Internet το χρησιμοποιείς για τη δουλειά σου (αρκεί να μην είσαι μαθητής!)
3. Αγοράζεις καινούργιο δίσκο. Τον παλιό, τον σβήνεις, τον κάνεις format, τον βάζεις στον πλυντήριο, μετά στο φούρνο μυκροκυμάτων και τέλος τον πετάς στο Θερμαϊκό. Μεταφέρεις τυχών CD/DVD σε ειδική κρύπτη στην Ανταρκτική.

----------


## yiapap

> azureus έτρεχες όταν σε έπιασαν???
> τους είπες τα κλασσικά δλδ ότι δε σε είχαν ενημερώσει ότι είναι παράνομη τέτοια δραστηριότητα?


Άγνοια νόμου δεν αποτελεί δικαιολογία.




> ProtoWall & The Black List Manager πάνε μαζί.
> 
> Το βάζεις σε κάθε connection δικτύου (μόνο για NT-Class - και με τη βούλα καί για 2003).


Οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα ΔΕ σε προστατεύει από τον Provider σου εκτός αν υπάρχει anonymiser proxy για P2P!

----------


## George978

ρε σεις
αφηστε τις πλακες φτιαξτε κανα οδηγο μη μας αφηνετε σα τα προβατα στο δασος  :Mr. Green:

----------


## BadCluster

yiapap ωραία η παρέμβαση σου...
σχετικά με το 1. δεν μπορείς να κρυφτείς απο τον ISP αλλά μπορείς να κρυφτείς απο αυτούς που σκανάρουν τα p2p,βέβαια δεν καταλαβαίnω τι δουλειά έχει η ACN να ψάχνει τα download απο p2p για λογαριασμό της Columbia και της κάθε Columbia...εκτός και αν δεν έγινε έτσι!

----------


## kubiak

> Κι ακομη περιμενω τηλ απ το Νομικο τους τμημα.


Τι εννοείς με αυτό; Σου είπαν ότι θα σε πάρει τηλ το νομικό τους τμήμα; Για πες λεπτομέρειες...

----------


## Finn

Nαι περιμενω τηλ για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες και για επιστροφη χρηματων.

----------


## sotiriskakos

> yiapap ωραία η παρέμβαση σου...
> σχετικά με το 1. δεν μπορείς να κρυφτείς απο τον ISP αλλά μπορείς να κρυφτείς απο αυτούς που σκανάρουν τα p2p,βέβαια δεν καταλαβαίnω τι δουλειά έχει η ACN να ψάχνει τα download απο p2p για λογαριασμό της Columbia και της κάθε Columbia...εκτός και αν δεν έγινε έτσι!


Σωστά.Και 'γώ δεν κατάλαβα αν το παλικάρι το έπιασε η Columbia ή η acn που έψαχνε για λογαριασμό της Columbia...
Αν πάντως συνέβη το τελευταίο...

----------


## yiapap

> yiapap ωραία η παρέμβαση σου...
> σχετικά με το 1. δεν μπορείς να κρυφτείς απο τον ISP αλλά μπορείς να κρυφτείς απο αυτούς που σκανάρουν τα p2p,βέβαια δεν καταλαβαίnω τι δουλειά έχει η ACN να ψάχνει τα download απο p2p για λογαριασμό της Columbia και της κάθε Columbia...εκτός και αν δεν έγινε έτσι!


Πως τη λένε την ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ εταιρεία, την αντίστοιχη της RIAA; 
Ποιο πρόγραμμα έχει το IP range της, blocked;
Ποιό είναι το IP range της Columbia Hellas?
Πόσο δύσκολο είναι για την οποιαδήποτε RIAA να πάρει έναν (10,100,1000) dynamic λογαριασμούς και να κάνει τους ελέγχους από 'κει;

Βλέπεις; 
 :Wink: 

ΥΓ. Θεωρώ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ είτε να διώχνει η ACN πελάτες της, είτε να κάνει το ντετέκτιβ, τον αστυνομικό και το δικαστή για τρίτους...
Άλλη δουλειά δεν έχουν;

----------


## BadCluster

φανταστείτε μαζί με όλα αυτά να δημιουργηθεί και ένας Τειρεσίας με black list όσων κόβουν τις συνδέσεις...

----------


## Finn

Εβαλα protowall και παω να αγορασω μια netkey..δεν γινεται χωρις internet :P

----------


## wolfy

Αυτά παθαίνει όποιος κατεβάζει εμπορικές ταινιούλες!!   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## dsluser1

Σε φόρουμ διάβασα πως το protowall δημιουργεί προβλήματα σε XP και να προτιμήσουν οι χρήστες το PeerGuardian

----------


## yiapap

> Σε φόρουμ διάβασα πως το protowall δημιουργεί προβλήματα σε XP και να προτιμήσουν οι χρήστες το PeerGuardian


Να το ξαναπούμε;
ΔΕΝ σας προστατεύουν αυτά τα προγράμματα εκτός αν ΟΛΟΙ είναι τόσο ηλίθιοι ώστε ΠΑΝΤΑ τους server να τους έχουν στα γνωστά ranges. Ειδικά στην Ελλάδα που ούτε καν γνωστά ranges δεν υπάρχουν!

----------


## chatasos

> αν είχες μπει με κάρτα τι θα σου έκαναν άραγε?


Περίπου τα ίδια  :Wink:  




> 1. Να κρυφτείς από τον ISP σου σε P2P δε γίνεται (αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος)


Θεωρητικά πάντα υπάρχει τρόπος, αλλά στην πράξη είναι μη-λειτουργικός. Και όπως είναι γνωστό όλοι ψάχνουμε για τις εύκολες/γρήγορες λύσεις  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## dantouan

Πολυ περιεργα πραγματα...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## DiM

Αχ μετά σου λένε πως είμαι εγκάθετος όταν λέω μακριά από ACN και VIVODI :P τι να πεις ...

----------


## sotiriskakos

Μακάρι πάντως η πρώτη προειδοποίηση σε όλους να είναι τέτοια ή και πιο ήπια και όχι κατευθείαν ραβασσάκι για δικάσιμο!

----------


## cmos

Εμενα πάντως λίγο περίεργο μου φαίνεται και ύποπτο.!!!!

Επιτρέπεται να μου παρακολουθούν τη γραμμή και συγκεκριμένα τι κατεβάζω ???

Οχι βέβαια - αλλά μπορούν άνετα να το κάνουν !!!

Ομως επιτρέπεται να μου το λένε κιόλας !!!

Μήπως παραβιάζουν το ιδιωτικό απόρρητο !!

Μήπως ξαναγεννήθηκαν οι κοριοί.!!!

Αυτό που είναι σωστό είναι proactively αυτοί να κόβουν κάποιες πόρτες και IPs αλλά να σε έχουν ενημερώσει κιόλας για να ξέρεις να πάρεις από αλλού.

Αστυνομεύσεις αυτού του τύπου είναι απαράδεκτες και παραβιάζουν πολλά!!!

Οι γνώμες άλλων ποιες είναι ??

----------


## catfish

> Πως τη λένε την ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ εταιρεία, την αντίστοιχη της RIAA;


IFPI

Μήπως είναι κανένας αόρατος φακός;!!   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## kubiak

Και ότι λήγει η τρίμηνη ACN/AltecNet συνδρομή μου...

----------


## ranger

Για την Columbia πράγματι είχαν ακουστεί όλα αυτά, αλλά το Back to the Future είναι από την Universal Studios!

----------


## pelasgian

Παίδες, διαβάστε τη τεχνική εκλογή του Δεκεμβρίου 2004 «το ηλεκτρονικό έγκλημα». Θα σας ανοίξουν τα μάτια! Επίσης, δείτε και παλαιότερα νήματα σε αυτή τη περιοχή. Με το να χάσεις 30 ευρώ (όσα δηλαδή έκλεψες σε ταινίες) δεν είναι τίποτα το σοβαρό. Ο Κορυδαλλός είναι πολύ σοβαρότερος. 

Διαβάζοντας το άρθρο θα διαπιστώσεται ότι με τα p2p είσαστε στο ΕΛΕΟΣ του οποιοδήποτα αποφασίσει να ασχοληθεί 30 λεπτά μαζί σας. (Δηλαδή να διαπιστώσει τη παράβαση, να πάρει δύο τηλέφωνα και να συντάξει μία προκάτ βεβαίωση παράβασης.) Στη συνέχεια, έρχονται, τα μαζεύουν όλα, τα πάνε στη σχετική υπηρεσία (που οι αρμοδιότητές της ορίζονται σε πρόσφατο ΦΕΚ) όπου ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΝΥΟΝΤΑΙ οι παραβάσεις. Ορίζεται μία δικάσιμος (μετά από 6 μήνες 1 χρόνο - ώστε να σε έχει στη πρίζα για αυτό διάστημα) οπότε και ο δικαστής σου ρίχνει 6 μήνες και 10.000 ευρώ. 

Τόσο απλά, τόσο ωραία. Οι ταινίες στο video club είναι 1.5 ευρώ οι καινούργιες. Πόσες θα δεις 30 το μήνα; 45 ευρώ!, λιγότερο από το ADSL. Αν το έχεις μόνο για να κατεβάζεις ταινίες, είσαι μ....ας.

----------


## troll

Φυγετε όλοι από την ACN ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## pasas9

&lt;Επιτρέπεται να μου παρακολουθούν τη γραμμή και συγκεκριμένα τι κατεβάζω>
Εχω την εντυπωση πως μετραει κατα σου περισσοτερο τι ανεβαζεις.
Καπου το διαβασα ισως και δω μεσα.Αν δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει το κατεβασμα δεν "γνωριζεις" το περιεχομενο του.Οποτε δεν μπορεις να κατηγορηθεις.
Τωρα παλι αν δουλευεις p2p και δεν το ενημερωνεις με τον τζοκερ
http://www.bluetack.co.uk/modules.ph...page&amp;pid=1
Σου προτεινω να παρεις νομικες συμβουλες απο τα παιδια στο λινκ
http://static.thepiratebay.org/legal/

----------


## Davout

Βάλε Tellas κεκ.  :P

----------


## kadronarxis

Μια κίνηση που προσωπικά πιστεύω πρέπει να ακολουθούμε όλοι, είναι να ΜΗΝ κατεβάζουμε καινούργια torrents.
Δηλαδή να ξεκινούμε να κατεβάζουμε τα torrents, μόνο αν βλέπουμε ότι η διάρκεια ζωής τους είναι μεγαλύτερη από μία βδομάδα με 10 μέρες.
Έτσι θα δώσουμε την ευκαιρία στο safepeer να ανανεώσει τις λίστες του.

Από συζητήσεις με φίλο(γνώστη), έμαθα ότι τέτοια γράμματα οι isp πέρνουν κατά εκατοντάδες κάθε μέρα και το μόνο που κάνουνε είναι delete,delete,delete κλπ.

Αυτά.

Άντε γερά.

----------


## pelasgian

Τα παιδιά στο link λένε ότι δεν είνα παράνομο να έχεις αρχεία torrent. Όχι ότι είναι νόμιμο να κατεβάζεις τα δεδομένα που σε κατευθύνουν αυτά τα αρχεία. Το να σου δώσει κάποιος ένα σχέδιο με το πώς θα κάνεις ριφιφί σε τράπεζα, δεν τον κάνει εγκληματία (αν η συζήτηση γίνει σε ακαδημαϊκό πλαίσιο σχετικά με την ασφάλεια των τραπεζών). Το να σκάψεις τούνελ μέχρι το χρηματοκιβώτιό τους σε κάνει, και αυτό το κάνει ο bittorrent CLIENT, δηλαδή ΕΣΥ!

Το να δεις ποιοι είναι οι CLIENTS είναι ΠΑΝΕΥΚΟΛΟ, τους τυπώνεις, κοιτάς το ip range τους και στέλνεις μηνύματα στους ISP. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει και αυτόματα ξέρεις. Ο ISP τσαντίζεται, σε πετάει έξω και στη καλύτερη χάνεις τα λεφτά σου. Από την άλλη, ο ISP τους γράφει, κάποιος φρικάρει, και σε μηνύει. Βέβαια, ο ISP μπορεί να θεωρηθεί συνεργός αν έχει ενημερωθεί και δεν κάνει τίποτα. Από την άλλη έχει και 100άδες αναφορές ότι οι υπηρεσίες του είναι για τα σκουπίδια επειδή κάποιοι κατεβάζουν 365/24/7 και τότε μάντεψε τι γίνεται.

----------


## dsluser1

> Διαβάζοντας το άρθρο θα διαπιστώσετε ότι με τα p2p είσαστε στο ΕΛΕΟΣ του οποιοδήποτα αποφασίσει να ασχοληθεί 30 λεπτά μαζί σας. (Δηλαδή να διαπιστώσει τη παράβαση, να πάρει δύο τηλέφωνα και να συντάξει μία προκάτ βεβαίωση παράβασης.)


Πώς μπορούν να καταλάβουν τι είναι αυτό που κατεβάζουμε;

----------


## yiapap

> Θεωρητικά πάντα υπάρχει τρόπος, αλλά στην πράξη είναι μη-λειτουργικός.


Ναι με anonymiser proxy για P2P... Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να σταθεί ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα. Νομικά σίγουρα όχι. Και τεχνικά όμως σκέψου ΤΙ πρέπει να είναι για να αντέχει 200+ connections από κάθε χρήστη του... Άσε το bandwidth.
IP Spoofing μπορεί να δουλέψει με P2P???
Α, και με Zombie μηχανήματα που θα κατεβάζουν αυτά για σένα και θα αυτοκαταστρέφονται όταν πάει κάποιος να τα ελέγξει  :Twisted Evil:  
Άλλος τρόπος; 



> Επιτρέπεται να μου παρακολουθούν τη γραμμή και συγκεκριμένα τι κατεβάζω ???
> Οχι βέβαια - αλλά μπορούν άνετα να το κάνουν !!!
> Ομως επιτρέπεται να μου το λένε κιόλας !!!
> Μήπως παραβιάζουν το ιδιωτικό απόρρητο !!


Όχι, δεν επιτρέπεται να παρακολουθούν τη γραμμή σου. Εδώ όμως, προφανώς, υπάρχει καταγγελία ότι μέσω της γραμμής σου διαπράττεις αδίκημα. 
Συνεπώς μπορούν να σε ΠΡΟειδοποιήσουν γραπτά ή με fax και αν επιμείνεις, ΤΟΤΕ να κόψουν τη γραμμή. Αν θέλουν να είναι και ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ τυπικοί πρώτα θα ζητήσουν από την X Columbia να τους στείλει τις αποδείξεις (προφανώς τα logs κάποιου server τους).
Αν είναι η ACN, μάλλον μπορεί να κόψει πρώτα και να ρωτήσει αργότερα... :? 

Και ξαναρωτώ:
*Μήπως σε είχαν ΗΔΗ προειδοποιήσει;*




> Από συζητήσεις με φίλο(γνώστη), έμαθα ότι τέτοια γράμματα οι isp πέρνουν κατά εκατοντάδες κάθε μέρα και το μόνο που κάνουνε είναι delete,delete,delete κλπ.


Εγώ πάλι γνωρίζω ότι *τους δίνουν σημασία* γιατί δε θέλουν να έχουν μπλεξίματα με δικ (-άσιμους,-ηγόρους,-αστήρια), γιατί ΔΕ θέλουν να υποχρεωθούν να δώσουν τα logs τους και γιατί δεν τους κοστίζει τίποτε να σου στείλουν ένα email και να σε προειδοποιούν.
Το να μη δίνουν σημασία είναι ίσως περισσότερο ανεύθυνο ακόμη και απ' αυτό που έκανε (?) η ACN, γιατί απλά μια ωραία μέρα θα έρθει ένας επιμελητής θα τους επιδώσει μια ωραία κλήση... και μετά θα πρέπει να πηγαίνουν ΟΛΑ τα logs τους στον εισαγγελέα.

----------


## waste

δεν μπορεί να σε μηνύσει καθώς δεν μπορεί να παρει το IP σου από τον ISP χωρίς εισαγγελική εντολή. επισης να υπενθυμίσω ότι στην ελλαδα απαγορεύεται να υποκλέψουν τα αρχεία σου ( ή τη λίστα τους) και αυτο δεν θεωρείται αποδεικτικό στοιχείο στο δικαστηριο.

----------


## yiapap

> Τα παιδιά στο link λένε ότι δεν είνα παράνομο να έχεις αρχεία torrent. Όχι ότι είναι νόμιμο να κατεβάζεις τα δεδομένα που σε κατευθύνουν αυτά τα αρχεία. Το να σου δώσει κάποιος ένα σχέδιο με το πώς θα κάνεις ριφιφί σε τράπεζα, δεν τον κάνει εγκληματία (αν η συζήτηση γίνει σε ακαδημαϊκό πλαίσιο σχετικά με την ασφάλεια των τραπεζών). Το να σκάψεις τούνελ μέχρι το χρηματοκιβώτιό τους σε κάνει, και αυτό το κάνει ο bittorrent CLIENT, δηλαδή ΕΣΥ!


Ο bittorrent client είναι το software!
Εσύ είσαι ο χρήστης που χρησιμοποιείς τα σχέδια του ριφιφί (client) για να ληστέψεις την τράπεζα!




> Πώς μπορούν να καταλάβουν τι είναι αυτό που κατεβάζουμε;


Στήνουν έναν server και μοιράζουν την ταινία που προστατεύουν (ή οποιοδήποτε αρχείο με την ίδια "υπογραφή" βλπ. κάτι mp3 που έχουν μέσα θόρυβο).
Καταγράφουν όλες τις προσπελάσεις σε αυτά τα αρχεία κι έτσι ξέρουν το IP σου.
Από το IP βρίσκουν τον Πάροχό σου και του λένε: "20/1/2005 16:08 το ip x.y.z.w παραβίαζε τα πνευματικά δικαιώματά μου". 
Ο Πάροχος *υποχρεωτικά* κρατάει log των συνδέσεων (νομίζω για 5 χρόνια σύμφωνα με τα τελευταία "αντιτρομοκρατικά"), άρα μπορεί να βρεί ποιος είχε το x.y.z.w την 20/1/2005 στις 16:08

Απλά πράματα!   :Laughing:

----------


## dsluser1

Σε ξένα site διάβασα πως τα μοναδικά βίντεο για τα οποία δεν μπορούν να διωχθούν οι χρήστες torrent είναι τα πορνό κι αυτό γιατί δεν υπάρχουν (νομικα) πνευματικά δικαιώματα τέτοιων ταινιών. 
Εκτός κι αν η RIIA (ή όπως λέγεται) κινηγά δικαστικά για το παλαμάρι του βαρκάρη.  
 :Laughing:

----------


## yiapap

> δεν μπορεί να σε μηνύσει καθώς δεν μπορεί να παρει το IP σου από τον ISP χωρίς εισαγγελική εντολή. επισης να υπενθυμίσω ότι στην ελλαδα απαγορεύεται να υποκλέψουν τα αρχεία σου ( ή τη λίστα τους) και αυτο δεν θεωρείται αποδεικτικό στοιχείο στο δικαστηριο.


E, και;
Πάει στον εισαγγελέα και λέει: "Είμαι η IFPI και έχω αποδείξεις ότι χρήστης της ACN παρανομεί. Η ACN δε μου δίνει τα στοιχεία χωρίς παρέμβασή σας."
Πόσο δύσκολο είναι να δοθεί η εντολή;

&lt;edit>
Για να το κάνει και ποιο ελκυστικό:
"... ότι 123 χρήστες της ACN παρανομούν. Από αυτές της παρανομίες χάνω άμεσα 23000€ το χρόνο και έμμεσα (από τρίτους που τα κατεβάζουν από τους 123) χάνω 2.300.000€... Θα μείνω στους δρόμους και η ACN αδιαφορεί."

----------


## McAli

χαμός γίνεται......θα το ξαναπιάσουμε το θέμα το βράδυ γιατί τώρα επικρατεί χάος.........

----------


## yiapap

> Σε ξένα site διάβασα πως τα μοναδικά βίντεο για τα οποία δεν μπορούν να διωχθούν οι χρήστες torrent είναι τα πορνό κι αυτό γιατί δεν υπάρχουν (νομικα) πνευματικά δικαιώματα τέτοιων ταινιών. 
> Εκτός κι αν η RIIA (ή όπως λέγεται) κινηγά δικαστικά για το παλαμάρι του βαρκάρι.


Δε σας προλαβαίνω!!! :ιδρωμένο smilie:
Κι όμως! Οι Αμερικάνικες παραγωγές ΕΧΟΥΝ πνευματικά και εμπορικά δικαιώματα!
Στην Ελλάδα όμως απαγορεύεται η παραγωγή τους συνεπώς ότι υπάρχει είναι παράνομο και δεν προστατεύεται. Άρα ο Γκουσκούνης δεν προστατεύεται, ο John Holmes προστατεύεται (-υόταν)!

----------


## BadCluster

μήπως πρέπει να κάνει μια σούμα ο Finn για όλα αυτά και να ρωτήσει την ACN?
ρε συ σίγουρα μας λες αλήθεια?

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

Αν δε λεει κατευεθειαν ban  8)

----------


## yiapap

> Βέβαια, ο ISP μπορεί να θεωρηθεί συνεργός αν έχει ενημερωθεί και δεν κάνει τίποτα


Ο ISP ΔΕΝ υποχρεούται να κάνει τίποτε. Ο ISP δεν είναι ούτε αστυνόμος, ούτε δικαστής.
Για την ακρίβεια ο ISP ΥΠΟΧΡΕΟΥΤΑΙ να μην κάνει τίποτε απέναντι στον καταγγέλοντα (X Columbia) εκτός αν δει δικαστική εντολή.
Αν σε προειδοποιήσει... είναι από την καλή του την καρδία.
(και για τους λόγους που αναφέρω παραπάνω  :Mr. Green:  )

----------


## Spyrosss

> Protowall? what is this? Το safepeer στο azureus δε μου δουλευι ρε γμτ..


Ορίστε η απάντηση,αφού ο άνθρωπος δεν είχε p2p blocklist.

----------


## viper2004

ο καιρος γαρ εγγυης για το tutorial ανωνυμιας δεν νομιζετε? :P

----------


## great

> Εχω την εντυπωση πως μετραει κατα σου περισσοτερο τι ανεβαζεις. 
> Καπου το διαβασα ισως και δω μεσα.Αν δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει το κατεβασμα δεν "γνωριζεις" το περιεχομενο του.Οποτε δεν μπορεις να κατηγορηθεις


αυτο παιδια ισχυει ? και εγω το έχω ακουσει οτι απο την στιγμη ποθ δεν εχει τελειωσει το download σε σενα δεν μπορεισ να ξερεις και να ξερουν τι ειναι αυτο που κατεβαζεις...ασχετος ονοματος

----------


## pasas9

&lt;δεν είνα παράνομο να έχεις αρχεία torrent>Που σημαινει πως?
1.Δεν μπορεις να γνωριζεις αν ειναι παρανομο
αυτο που κατεβαζεις παρα μονο αν ολοκληρωθει.
2.Αν μετα την ολοκληρωσει συνεχισεις να το ανεβαζεις θεωρησε 
διακινητης
Ειμαι λαθος?Πιθανον
Αναφερομαστε σε προβολες ακυκλοφορητες ετσι?
Δεδομενου οτι εγω κατεχω την χ ταινια νομιμα δεν μπορω
να την δινω σε φιλους μου?
ΤΟ παραλογο εως γελοιο ειναι αυτο για τον παροχεα.
Ο καθε τυχαρπαστος στηνει στον σελερον και δεν ξερω που δυκτιο
και πουλαει συνδεσεις στις οποιες δεν μπορει να ανταποκριθει  :Evil:  
Διευκρινησε ποια χρηση της συνδεσης μπορουν να κανουν οι χρηστες.
Να ειναι 24/7 και να ρυθμιζουν απο τη δουλεια τους τις οικιακες συσκευες?
Δεκτον εφοσον το κοινοποιησουν στους χρηστες
Μετα απο αυτο θα μεινουν να σερφαρουν οι επαγγελματιες με απεριοριστο
κυκλωμα για να ελεγχουν τα μεηλ τους και αλλα πολλα
Φορτωστε το μουλαρι(ευτυχως εστρωσε και χαλαρωσα καπως)  :Laughing:

----------


## bomberb17

Εγώ πάντως το protowall το έβγαλα. Μου έκανε τη σύνδεση πολύ αργή, δεν ξέρω γιατί. Μένω στο safepeer του azureus. Αρκεί πιστεύω αν χρησιμοποιώ μόνο azureus, ε;

----------


## kubiak

> Στήνουν έναν server και μοιράζουν την ταινία που προστατεύουν (ή οποιοδήποτε αρχείο με την ίδια "υπογραφή" βλπ. κάτι mp3 που έχουν μέσα θόρυβο).
> Καταγράφουν όλες τις προσπελάσεις σε αυτά τα αρχεία κι έτσι ξέρουν το IP σου.
> Από το IP βρίσκουν τον Πάροχό σου και του λένε: "20/1/2005 16:08 το ip x.y.z.w παραβίαζε τα πνευματικά δικαιώματά μου". 
> Ο Πάροχος *υποχρεωτικά* κρατάει log των συνδέσεων (νομίζω για 5 χρόνια σύμφωνα με τα τελευταία "αντιτρομοκρατικά"), άρα μπορεί να βρεί ποιος είχε το x.y.z.w την 20/1/2005 στις 16:08
> 
> Απλά πράματα!


ummm, ανοίγω την πόρτα του σπιτιού μου και βάζω μία φωτεινή ταμπέλα που λέει: *"ΕΛΑΤΕ ΠΑΡΤΕ Ο,ΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ"*. Με κρυφή κάμερα καταγράφω αυτούς που "πήραν ό,τι ήθελαν ελεύθερα" και *τους κατηγορώ για κλεψιά. 
Καλό εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε;;;;;;;;;;*

Επίσης, κρατάς και εσύ log με τα IP από τα οποία κατέβασες κάτι και ζητάς τα log του ISP του διακινητή γιατί *ΔΕ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΚΙΝΟΥΣΕ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ!
Καλύτερο εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε;;;;;;;;;;*

----------


## Tsunami

> Η ταινια μου ειπε ειχε ριχθει επιτηδες στο "συστημα" γι αυτο το λογο..για την καταπολεμηση της πειρατειας.


Ρε παιδιά, λίγο κουλό δεν σας φαίνεται να διαλέξουν αυτήν την συγκεκριμένη πανάρχαιη ταινία; Αν ήθελαν οντως να πατήσουν πόδι, θα ρίχνανε πιο πρόσφατη ταινία για να την κατεβάσουν περισσότερα άτομα.

*Αυτοί από ποιόν πήραν άδεια να διοχετεύσουν το συγκεκριμένο υλικό?????????*

Και κάτι ακόμα: τί δουλειά έχει ο provider να κάνει τέτοιου είδους ενέργειες; Δεν έχω ακούσει παρόμοια περίπτωση από ISP άλλων χωρών να βάζουν "δολώματα" στο νετ. Χώρια που υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ downloading και κατοχής.

ΙΜΟ ήταν μια αρκετά επιπόλαιη κίνηση από τον ISP για να δείξει ότι "δεν μασάει" όσον αφορά το downloading ταινιών. Πείτε μου, όμως, δεν ξέρουν οι ISP ότι χωρίς τα mp3 και τις ταινίες δεν θα υπήρχε σοβαρός λόγος για τους ιδιώτες να βάλουν νετ εκτός απο το online gaming; Γι'αυτό και οι περισσότεροι προτιμούν να το παίζουν ουδέτεροι.

Για give me your thoughts....

----------


## yiapap

@great, pasas
Το αν με μέρος του αρχείου MyCopywritedFilm.avi μπορείς να καταδικαστείς θα το αποφασίσει ο δικαστής.
Εγώ πάντως δε θα στοιχημάτιζα ότι θα αθωωθείς. Αν στο παράδειγμα του ριφιφί σε πιάσουν μέσα στο τούνελ, έξω ακριβώς από το χρηματοκιβώτιο, δε νομίζω ότι μπορείς να υποστηρίξεις ότι ήσουν "περαστικός" και δε σκόπευες να μπεις μέσα!
Και, όχι, ΔΕΝ είναι νόμιμο να τη δίνεις στους φίλους σου! Είναι για προσωπική και μόνο χρήση.




> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Finn
> 
> Protowall? what is this? Το safepeer στο azureus δε μου δουλευι ρε γμτ..
> 
> 
> Ορίστε η απάντηση,αφού ο άνθρωπος δεν είχε p2p blocklist.


Επίσης δε φορούσε και κράνος... αλλά δεν είναι απάντηση   :Mr. Green:  
Παράδειγμα 1: Ο webserver της IFPI είναι ο 195.167.39.65.
Τίποτε δεν εμποδίζει την IFPI να βάλει ένα AVI επάνω και να παρακολουθεί τις συνδέσεις του eMule (παράδειγμα).

Ψάξτε στα blacklists σας, η διεύθυνση αυτή είναι blacklisted?

Παράδειγμα 2: Η IFPI παίρνει μια DSL από την OTENET στήνει επάνω όλα τα P2P, βάζει το ίδιο AVI και παρακολουθεί τις συνδέσεις. Τι θα κάνει η λίστα σας;

&lt;edit>
Παράδειγμα 3: Παίρνει μια dial-up, αφήνει μόνο Ελληνικά IP Ranges και κάνει αναζήτηση για MyCopywritedFilm.avi. Καταγράφει όλες τις συνδέσεις.

Και μη μου πείτε "δε θα το μοιράζω" γιατί με αυτή τη λογική ΔΕΝ υπάρχει P2P δίκτυο.

----------


## Tsunami

> το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι για κάθε μέτρο θα βγαίνουν χιλιάδες αντίμετρα!


Preparing flares & chaff...  :Airplane Jet:

----------


## yiapap

> Καλό εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε;;;;;;;;;;[/b]


Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό ή κακό, δυστυχώς όμως είναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ νόμιμο και εφικτό.
Κανένας δικηγόρος, να μας εξηγήσει αν η έννοια της "παγίδευσης" (entrapment) ισχύει σε αυτή την περίπτωση;

----------


## dsluser1

> 1.
> Αν μετα την ολοκληρωσει συνεχισεις να το ανεβαζεις θεωρησε 
> διακινητης
> Ειμαι λαθος?Πιθανον
> Αναφερομαστε σε προβολες ακυκλοφορητες ετσι?
> Δεδομενου οτι εγω κατεχω την χ ταινια νομιμα δεν μπορω
> να την δινω σε φιλους μου?
> 
> 2.
> ...


1.
Όταν χρησιμοποιείς ένα torrent, κανεις upload και download του αρχείου ταυτόχρονα.Εκτός κι αν είσαι ο μοναδικός που κατεβάζει.

2.
Η πνευματική ιδιοκτισία διώκεται είτε η ταινία είναι νέα είτε παλιά.
Κι εδώ που τα λέμε, όσο βολικό κι αν είναι για τους περισσότερους, κάποιοι δούλεψαν για να βγεί αυτή η ταινία, οπότε καλά κάνουν και το κινηγάνε.   :Very Happy:

----------


## pasas9

Το παραδειγμα με τις τραπεζες με ενοχλει.
Εαν εμεις οι χρηστες ειχαμε το κλεμενο
υλικο  που φυλασουν οι τραπεζες ποιος ο λογος της παρουσας συζητησης?
"Ο τι υπεροχος κοσμος" ποιος αναφωνει?
Το χειροτερο ξερεις ποιο ειναι?
Δεν μπορω να ανταποδωσο στα ισα η σε μεγαλυτερο  
βαθμο την χαρη που μου κανουν ακομη και τα αμερικανακια 
που εχουν τον μπαμπουλα εξω απο την πορτα τους και παρολα 
αυτα μοιραζονται υλικο που εσυ το δηλωνεις σαν αιτια καταδικης

----------


## yiapap

> Το παραδειγμα με τις τραπεζες με ενοχλει.
> Εαν εμεις οι χρηστες ειχαμε το κλεμενο
> υλικο  που φυλασουν οι τραπεζες ποιος ο λογος της παρουσας συζητησης?
> "Ο τι υπεροχος κοσμος" ποιος αναφωνει?
> Το χειροτερο ξερεις ποιο ειναι?
> Δεν μπορω να ανταποδωσο στα ισα η σε μεγαλυτερο  
> βαθμο την χαρη που μου κανουν ακομη και τα αμερικανακια 
> που εχουν τον μπαμπουλα εξω απο την πορτα τους και παρολα 
> αυτα μοιραζονται υλικο που εσυ το δηλωνεις σαν αιτια καταδικης


Μακάρι να το δήλωνα εγώ. Μέχρι στιγμής, δεν έχω εκφέρει άποψη για το αν είναι σωστό να μοιράζονται copyrighted αρχεία, να δικάζονται οι χρήστες P2P, να κηνυγάνε τους προγραμματιστές.

Δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα σε αυτό το νήμα.

Αυτό που προσπαθώ να ξεκαθαρίσω είναι ότι το να νομίζει ο οποιοσδήποτε ότι επειδή έβαλε το PeerGuardian είναι "ασφαλής", είναι σα να λες "έβαλα το τελευταίο patch στον Internet Explorer"... και χειρότερο! 
ΔΕΝ είσαι ασφαλής!
Εσύ, εγώ, ο οποιοσδήποτε!

Και ποστάρω με αυτή τη συχνότητα για να γίνει ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ κατανοητό!

----------


## McAli

ΑΜΠΑΡΓΚΟ ΣΤΗΝ ACN ΑΠΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ.Ενημερώστε όλα τα forum.

----------


## Joe_Doe

Καλά πάει καλά η ACN? Στην Αμερική για να αναγκαστούν οι ISPs να αποκαλύψουν τα στοιχεία των χρηστών στις RIAA και MPAA μεσολάβησαν δικαστικές αποφάσεις και η ACN  κόβει τη σύνδεση με τη μία?

----------


## yiapap

> ummm, ανοίγω την πόρτα του σπιτιού μου και βάζω μία φωτεινή ταμπέλα που λέει: *"ΕΛΑΤΕ ΠΑΡΤΕ Ο,ΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ"*. Με κρυφή κάμερα καταγράφω αυτούς που "πήραν ό,τι ήθελαν ελεύθερα" και *τους κατηγορώ για κλεψιά.*


Σε έχουν ταράξει στην κλεψιά.
Η αστυνομία δεν πιάνει τους δράστες.
Ως τελευταίο μέτρο προστασίας βάζεις μια τεράστια ταμπέλα απ' έξω που λέει "ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ Η ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ. ΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΒΑΤΕΣ ΔΙΩΚΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΟΙΝΙΚΑ".
Ανοίγεις την πόρτα και βάζεις την κρυφή κάμερα.
Οι κλέφτες έρχονται αλλά εσύ τους έχεις καταγράψει. Πας στην αστυνομία...

Λες να μην τους πιάσουν;

Ξαναλέω, δεν εκφέρω άποψη για τις κινήσεις των δισκογραφικών/κινηματογραφικών/whatever εταιρειών γιατί το θέμα είναι ΣΟΒΑΡΟ (όχι χαλαρή κουβεντούλα) και καλό θα ήταν να μν "ξεστρατίζουμε".

----------


## yiapap

> Καλά πάει καλά η ACN? Στην Αμερική για να αναγκαστούν οι ISPs να αποκαλύψουν τα στοιχεία των χρηστών στις RIAA και MPAA μεσολάβησαν δικαστικές αποφάσεις και η ACN  κόβει τη σύνδεση με τη μία?


Μα δεν έδωσε τα στοιχεία στην Columbia!!!
Αυτό θα ήταν παράνομο.

----------


## pasas9

Όταν χρησιμοποιείς ένα torrent, κανεις upload και download του αρχείου ταυτόχρονα.
Γνωστο αλλα υπαρχει σφραγιδα γνησιοτητας που να πιστοποιει το περιεχομενο?
Αμερικανικο δικαστηριο θεωρει πως οχι.Δεν εχω τις καλυτερες εμπειριες απο
το εδω δικαστικο συστημα αλλα συγκριτικα πιστευω οτι ειμαστε σε καλυτερη μοιρα.
Το ρισκο ειναι ολο δικο μας.Πληροφορηση για τους κινδυνους δεχομεθα.
Κινδυνολογια οχι.Εχουμε διαβρωθει τοσο πια απο το καρκινωμα που
σκυβουμε πυθηνια το κεφαλι χωρις να μπουμε στον κοπο να μαθουμε τους λογους?
Ο ελληνας πεθανε?...Ζητω ο τραγος   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Spyrosss

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Spyrosss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα από Finn
> 
> ...


Είναι και παρα είναι και εχω και καιρό να την ενημερώσω

----------


## yiapap

> Είναι και παρα είναι και εχω και καιρό να την ενημερώσω


  :Shocked:  
Εντυπωσιακό!
Αλλά με το παράδειγμα 2 (και το παράδειγμα 3 που μόλις πρόσθεσα) τι κάνεις;

----------


## Ducklord

Πίπες (και αρωματικοί καπνοί)

1. ΔΕΝ προστατεύεσαι, Ο,ΤΙ και να κάνεις. Από τη στιγμή που "υπάρχει μεσάζωντας" ανάμεσα σε εσένα και αυτόν που σου δίνει ένα παράνομο αρχείο, αν θέλει ο μεσάζωντας, μπορεί να βρει τι... "του έδωσες να κουβαλήσει" - και δε πα να έχεις βάλει και πρόξια και πηργκάρντιανς και ό,τι άλλο θες. Μην πει κανείς "μα δεν θα έχουν την IP σου", διότι είναι πιό απλή η κατάσταση: ακόμη και αν εσύ έχεις απαγορέψει στο πρόγραμμά σου να "μιλά" με αυτούς συγκεκριμένα (αυτό κάνουν τα μπλόκερς που βάζουμε), όταν μπαγλαρώσουν κάποιον από τον οποίο κατέβαζες έχεις κάνει την τύχη σου. Αυτό, ΑΝ αποφασίσουν να το κηνυγήσουν σοβαρά.

2. ΜΗΝ ξαναπεί κανείς πως "έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα να προστατεύουν τα δικαιώματά τους". Η εκμετάλλευση εξουσίας είναι ένα από τα λίγα πράγματα που "ξυπνούν το κτήνος μέσα μου" και με κάνουν να ωρύομαι. Βρε χαμένα, ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ PRICE FIXING? ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΠΩΣ ΟΙ RIAA, MIAA, SIAA, ΜΥΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΑΒΡΕΖΙΚΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΘΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ; ΟΧΙ; Πάμε μάθημα. Για χρόοοονια το κόστος παραγωγής CD έπεφτε, σε σημείο που ο καθένας μας βρέθηκε όχι απλώς να γράφει ένα μουσικό δισκάκι, μα να τα παίρνει και σε κατοστάρες από την Ίμπεξ ή και τον... Κωτσόβολο, ενώ μια συσκευή εγγραφής έχει πέσει μέχρι και, στα πόσα, €50; Πολλά λέω; Ένυγουεη, τόσα χρόνια, οι τιμές των original Audio CDs είχαν μείνει ΣΤΑ-ΘΕ-ΡΕΣ. Οι εταιρίες παραγωγής τους κατηγορήθηκαν για αυτό, ΕΧΑΣΑΝ στο δικαστήριο και ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΒΛΗΘΗΚΕ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ "ΕΙΧΑΝ ΦΑΕΙ". Φυσικά, "επέστρεψαν" τα χρήματα με τη μορφή εισφορών. Που; Στο κράτος. Σε ποιό κράτος; Στο Αμερικάνικο κράτος. Απορία τώρα... Τα CDs, που πωλούνταν ακριβότερα από ό,τι έπρεπε, πωλούνταν ΜΟΝΟ στην Αμερική; Γιατί η επιστροφή έγινε μόνο στην Αμερική, και όχι σε όλο τον πλανήτη;
 Η φράση "μας πιάσαν τον κώλο", με το συμπάθειο, αποκτά νέο νόημα, και από πάνω τους δικαιολογούμε κιόλας. Βρε, την καημένη την Μπρίτνεη, που αντί για πορνοστάρ πουλά, και καλά, "τη φωνή της" (χαρ-χαρ-χαρ)...

3. Η προστασία Starforce στα τελευταία παιχνίδια αρνείται να λειτουργήσει αν υπάρχουν εγκατεστημένα τα Daemon Tools (νομιμότατο, δωρεάν πρόγραμμα) ή το Alcohol (νομιμότατο, εμπορικό πρόγραμμα). Σύμφωνοι, αυτά μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και για κόπιες. Αν, όμως, θέλει κανείς να "είναι νόμιμος" και "να ασκήσει τα νόμιμά του δικαιώματα προστασίας του προϊόντος του", προσέξτε το αυτό, ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΣΕ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΘΕΜΙΤΟΥ ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΥ. Να το επαναλάβω; Μάλλον όχι. Η στάση των δημιουργών του Starforce, μα και των εταιριών που το χρησιμοποιούν, είναι άκρως παράνομη, αφού παρεμποδίζει τη λειτουργία εφαρμογών που διατίθενται νόμιμα στο εμπόριο. Γιατί "δεν κάνει κάτι κανείς"; Ναι, βέβαια. Γιατί δεν μαζεύονται οι 10 φοιτητοπρογραμματιστές της Alcohol, ή το χακεροφρικιό που φτιάχνει τα Daemon τα απογεύματα, μετά τη δουλειά στο μπεργκεράδικο (ή, κι` εγώ δεν ξέρω που), για να επιτεθούν, α, για να δούμε, στην Electronic Arts για να προστατέψουν τα δικαιώματά τους; Ιδέες, κανείς;

Άντε, να συνερχόμαστε, γιατί φτάσαμε στο σημείο να κλαίμε από χαρά και να τους δίνουμε και τη βαζελίνη όταν μας κοιτούν.

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας
ΥΓ.: Όπου να`ναι, μου` ρχεται ορίτζιναλ το Primal και το Jade Cocoon από το Play.com. Τα τσίμπησα σε κόπια, μαζί με άλλα 5 πλεηστεσονάδικα παιχνιδάκια. Αυτά ήταν καλά. Τα άλλα, όχι. Ποιός φταίει για την απώλεια εσόδων των εταιριών είπαμε; "Η πειρατεία", ή το ότι για 2 καλά κυκλοφορούν και 5 μάπες;
ΥΓ2: Ας μας πει την άποψή του για το πόσο ευχάριστο είναι το τελευταίο CD του Μπίγαλη όποιος το αγοράσει. Ή του Ρακιντζή. Κανείς; Κάποιος, βρε παιδιά; Α, ναι... "καταραμένη πειρατεία"...

----------


## Finn

Ρε παιδια ελεος...για ποιο λογο να πω ψεματα? Οτι μου συνεβη κατα γραμμα σας ειπα.Και οχι δεν με προειδοποιησαν πιο πριν.Κι οταν τους ρωτησα γιατι δε το καναν μου ειπε "αυτο που καναμε ειναι η προειδοποιηση".
Το torrent το ειχα κατεβασει κανα μηνα πριν απ τον tracker του torrentbox

----------


## dearpru

ευτυχώς πρόλαβα έφυγα και γλύτωσα από τον αστείο isp.
κόβουν συνδέσεις λόγω ιών, λόγω παράνομου κατεβάσματος και όλα αυτά απροειδοποίητα και χωρις επιστροφή χρημάτων.
Οι άνθρωποι είναι για ΦΑΠΕΣ.
Αλήθεια θυμάται κανείς εκείνο το flashaκι-διαφήμιση στην κεντρική σελίδα της acn με το παιδί που ρωτούσε τον μπαμπά γιατί αργεί να κατέβει το παιχνίδι του; και πως με την adsl θα  κατεβάζεις γρήγορα...
αχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## yiapap

> Κι οταν τους ρωτησα γιατι δε το καναν μου ειπε "αυτο που καναμε ειναι η προειδοποιηση".


Καλοί άνθρωποι...
Πάλι καλά, που δε βάλανε να σου σπάσουνε και τα γόνατα...
 :Evil: 

Ψάξτο πάντως. 10000€ θα διεκδικήσει η Columbia από σένα... 20.000€ εσύ από την ACN (είπαμε, αρκεί να χρησιμοποιείς το Διαδίκτυο επαγγελματικά   :Wink:  )

----------


## Finn

Μπα δε με παιρνει να κινηθω δικαστικα η με οποιοδηποτε αλλο τροπο.
Ποιος ξερει τι μπορει να συμβει αργοτερα.Προτιμω να χασω 30ε παρα πολλά $$$$

----------


## sotiriskakos

Ρε μπόυδες, κάντε με τις ταινίες αυτό που λέει ο pelasgian.Δεν είναι ανάγκη να κατεβάσεις ταινία και να κινδυνεύεις.Νοίκιασέ τη!Πόσες φορές θα τη δεις εξάλλου;Νομίζω δεν αξίζει τον κόπο το ρίσκο.

----------


## pasas9

"την Μπρίτνεη, που αντί για πορνοστάρ πουλά, και καλά, "τη φωνή της"
Εγω τη θελω μαζι με την Καμερον Ντιαζ πακετο με τη φωνη της και  οχι ντουμπλαζ! 
Πειραζει   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Η ταινια μου ειπε ειχε ριχθει επιτηδες στο "συστημα" γι αυτο το λογο..για την καταπολεμηση της πειρατειας.


Δηλαδή κάποιος που έχει ένα μαγαζί και έχει την υποψία ότι το βράδυ μπαίνουν ληστές και τον κλέβουν, άφησε την πόρτα ανοιχτή, τα φώτα αναμένα, το ταμείο ανοιχτό και περίμενε τον κλέφτη???
Ο ένας λέει ότι του είπαν για την Columbia και ο άλλος ότι η ταινία είναι άλλης εταιρείας!
Γιατί μου ακούγοντε πολύ περίεργα όλα αυτά?

----------


## profitis

Αλήθεια, το κατέβασμα με auth ssl απο ftp είναι καλυμμένο;

----------


## McAli

*Finn*, ποιός σου ανέφερε την Columbia;;;;;;

Καταρχήν το Back to he Future βγήκε από τα Universal Studios.
Δεύτερον Columbia Pictures έχουν πουληθεί στη Sony Pictures Entertainment που δεν έχουν σχέση με τη Universal.

Οπότε, * η Columbia δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την ταινία που ανέφερες*  οπότε ή εσύ μας δουλεύεις, ή εσένα δουλεύει κάποιος.

----------


## morpheous

Τραγελαφικές καταστάσεις….

σαν άσχετος από νομικά θα πω πως έχω την εντύπωση οτι από την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει καθαρή και ξάστερη νομοθετική διάταξη επι του θέματος των p2p είτε στην Ελλάδα είτε στην Ευρώπη τότε ότι και να κάνουν το κάνουν απλά και μόνο για εκφοβισμό και τπτ παραπάνω…και δεν νομίζω ότι κινδυνεύει (πρακτικά) κανείς μας σοβαρά…

Δεν φτιάχνετε και ένα υπόμνημα με το πώς “προστατευόμαστε” όσο μπορούμε?!

----------


## Finn

Ποσες φορες θα το πω? δε δουλευω κανεναν.
Την Columbia την ανεφερε ο υπαλληλος της ACN

----------


## Ducklord

Προφήτη, διάβασε αυτό που είπα: Όχι. Όχι και όχι.
Να σκέφτεσαι πάντα το παρακάτω:

Ε-----------Π

Ε=Εσύ
Π=Πειρατεμπορικό

Αν ισχύει το παραπάνω, δεν έχεις πρόβλημα. Ισχύει; Συνδέεσαι άμεσα στην BBS ενός πειρατέμπορα; Όχι. Ισχύει το παρακάτω...

Ε--------π---Σ--Κ--Μ--Ν--Φ--Α--------Π

Ε=Εσύ
π=Παροχέας σου
Σ=Σούλα
Κ=Κατίνα
Μ=Μιχαλάκης
Ν=Νικολιώς
Φ=Φροξυλάνθη
Α=Αντωνία
Π=Πειρατεμπορικό

Από τη στιγμή που συνδέεσαι "σε κάποιον", πρόσεξέ το, για αυτό το γράφω με κεφαλαία, ΜΕΣΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ, =ΔΕΝ= έχεις δυνατότητα απόκρυψης. Αν εσύ δώσεις ένα κλειστό κουτί σε ένα φίλο σου και του πείς "πήγαινέ το στο Μπάμπη", αυτός μπορεί, ή δεν μπορεί να το ανοίξει και να κοιτάξει μέσα; "Μα το έχω κλειδώσει" - το σπάει. "Μα, δεν πρέπει" - ποιός του το απαγορεύει; Θα το μάθει κανείς αν το κάνει; Αν το κάνει και έχεις μέσα σοκολατάκια, το πολύ - πολύ να τα... γλύψει (αυτό το έχω κλέψει από παλιό ανέκδοτο). Αν, όμως, μέσα στο κουτί δει το πορτοφόλι του, έ, θα είναι λίγο βόδι αν όντως το παραδώσει.
Ελπίζω να είναι κατανοητές οι αντιστοιχίες και, έστω, κάπως πετυχημένες..! ;-)

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## McAli

*Finn*, γιατί δε παίρνεις τηλέφωνο τώρα να τους πεις τί δουλειά έχει η Columbia με την υπόθεσή σου;;;;;

Περιμένω απάντησή σου.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## chatasos

Λίγο πριν αρχίσουν οι διώξεις:


```
Although lawsuits have not yet been filed against people who illegally make movies
available on P2P networks, our outside counsel is collecting evidence regarding
individuals who use the Internet to trade illegal digital copies of our member companies’
motion pictures. We want you to understand how this evidence is collected&#58;

A company that specializes in tracking the theft of copyrighted content on the Internet is
working directly with our attorneys. This company connects to various P2P networks
and searches for users offering one or more of our member companies’ motion pictures.

This company uses the same core technical processes generally used by P2P users to
identify each other and to search for files. Any relatively experienced user of these P2P
networks can obtain the same information our contractor collects.

Once this company identifies a P2P network user offering for download one of our
member companies’ motion pictures, this company obtains that user’s IP address. When
available, it also obtains the user’s screen name and examines the user’s publicly
available computer directory for other files that match the names of our member
companies’ motion pictures. Just as any other network user could do, this company
then downloads at least one motion picture the user is offering.

Although users’ IP addresses are not automatically displayed on P2P networks, this
information is readily available in the background, and is the basis through which one
user connects to another to exchange files. A user’s IP address can be readily identified
with a simple software program that looks at the packets of information sent to the
computer of our investigative company from users who are illegally distributing a motion
picture. Those packets disclose the IP addresses of computers distributing files.
Such applications are widely available to the public and do not require much
technological sophistication to operate. Furthermore, any computer running on Microsoft
Windows has a built-in utility that displays IP addresses currently connected to it. Our
consultant uses such an application to determine the IP addresses of users engaged in
unauthorized Internet activity related to our member companies and their products.

When MPAA member companies file lawsuits against people illegally trading in digital
copies of their motion pictures, we will give you as much advance notice as possible,
and hope you will consider issuing a public statement in support of such a decision.
```

----------


## McAli

ωραία........Η Columbia γιατί ασχολείτε με τον Finn δεν έχω καταλάβει όμως.

Τέλος.

----------


## Rama

> 4. Η Columbia μπορεί όμως να ζητήσει παρέμβαση εισαγγελέα και να απαιτήσει από τον ISP σου να της αποκαλύψει τα στοιχεία σου οπότε και θα κινηθούν δικαστικά απέναντί σου. Αυτή τη δική θα την κερδίσει.


Άκουσα οτι μέσα στο 2005 θα αλλάξει η νομοθεσία και οι εταιρίες θα μπορούν να ζητάνε τα στοιχεία του συνδομητή του ISP αν αυτός κατεβάζει παράνομο υλικό, χωρίς εισαγγελέα. 
Μου φαίνεται όμως τραβηγμένένο από πολλές απόψεις.

----------


## Finn

Πηρα τηλ τωρα και τους ειπα περι Columbia/Sony και δε συμαζευεται.Μου απαντησε οτι η Columbia ενσωματωθηκε στην Warner οπως και η Acn στην Altec.
Kαι του λεω και που ξερεις οτι κατεβαζα παρανομο υλικο? το ελενξες? αφου δεν ειχε κατεβει ολο.
Και μου λεει το ξερει η Columbia ομως.Το Νομικο τμημα ηταν πολυ απασχολημενο και οτι θα πρεπει να περιμενω τηλ αυριο

----------


## sotiriskakos

Στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει νομικό πλαίσιο ακόμα για θέματα προστασίας της ηλεκτρονικής πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας.Όμως έχουμε υπογράψει κάποιες διεθνείς συμβάσεις που μας δεσμεύουν απ' όσα ξέρω να εφαρμόζουμε τα όσα ισχύουν σε διεθνές επίπεδο.Περισσότερα πάνω στο θέμα αυτό δεν θυμάμαι να σας πω.Πάντως σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει ακόμα σχετικό ποινικό (τουλάχιστον) αδίκημα.Ειλικρινά πάντως δεν ξέρω αν μπορούν να στηριχθούν κατηγορίες εις βάρος σου ακόμα, αλλά υποθέτω πως ναι!

----------


## Rama

Μου φαίνεται οτι πάνω από 50 ελληνάρες κοιτάνε το site του protowall αυτή την στιγμή!!!!!Κοιτάξτε τις IPs των visitors

----------


## Finn

Tουλαχιστον εσεις θα σωθειτε.Εμενα σε κανα μηνα με κοβω στην ψυρου

----------


## kubiak

> Σε έχουν ταράξει στην κλεψιά.
> Η αστυνομία δεν πιάνει τους δράστες.
> Ως τελευταίο μέτρο προστασίας βάζεις μια τεράστια ταμπέλα απ' έξω που λέει "ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ Η ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ. ΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΒΑΤΕΣ ΔΙΩΚΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΟΙΝΙΚΑ".
> Ανοίγεις την πόρτα και βάζεις την κρυφή κάμερα.
> Οι κλέφτες έρχονται αλλά εσύ τους έχεις καταγράψει. Πας στην αστυνομία...
> 
> Λες να μην τους πιάσουν;
> 
> Ξαναλέω, δεν εκφέρω άποψη για τις κινήσεις των δισκογραφικών/κινηματογραφικών/whatever εταιρειών γιατί το θέμα είναι ΣΟΒΑΡΟ (όχι χαλαρή κουβεντούλα) και καλό θα ήταν να μν "ξεστρατίζουμε".


Δε με κατάλαβες.

Πραγματικά, με ταράζουν στην κλεψιά. Έλα όμως που ξέρω ποιοί είναι γιατί τους έχω κινηματογραφήσει. Η αστυνομία λίγο δύσκολο να μην τους πιάσει από τη στιγμή που τους λέω ότι με έκλεψαν και έχω και το video (στο οποίο δε φαίνεται η ταμπέλα "*ΕΛΑΤΕ ΠΑΡΤΕ Ο,ΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ*"). Με άλλα λόγια δε χρειάζεται το "*"ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ Η ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ. ΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΒΑΤΕΣ ΔΙΩΚΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΟΙΝΙΚΑ"*" (η οποία ούτως ή άλλως δεν υπάρχει στα P2P).

Επίσης για το δεύτερο που είπα (το καλύτερο), δε σχολίασες.

Παραθέτω:



> Επίσης, κρατάς και εσύ log με τα IP από τα οποία κατέβασες κάτι, και ζητάς τα log του ISP του διακινητή γιατί *ΔΕ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΚΙΝΟΥΣΕ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ!*.


Με άλλα λόγια, δεν υπήρχε καμία σαφής προειδοποίηση/ενημέρωση ότι αυτό που "απλόχερα" διέθετε ήταν παράνομο/προστατευμένο με copyright. Από τη στιγμή που ο δικός σου ISP δίνει τα log του όλο και κάποιος τρόπος θα υπάρχει να δώσει και ο ISP του διακινητή τα δικά του. Και τι ωραία να πας στο δικαστήριο και να αποκαλυφθεί ότι *ΠΑΓΙΔΕΥΤΗΚΕΣ!*.

----------


## great

> Just as any other network user could do, this company 
> then downloads at least one motion picture the user is offering.



νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι η προταση κλειδι...ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να κατεβασει η εταιρεια την ταινια για να διαπιστωση οτι ειναι αυτη...δεν μπορει μονο και μονο επειδη βρηκε ενα match title! εγω μπορω να εχω τον γαμο μου η την σχολικη μου εκδρομη και να το εχω ονομασει οπως γουσταρω!

----------


## Kerl

Απλά μακρυά από την ACN , ξεπεράσανε κάθε όριο. Στο black list.

----------


## theos_larissa

> ΠΑΓΙΔΕΥΤΗΚΕΣ![/b].


γιαυτο αγαπητε *kubiak* παρατα τα DivX και χωσου στην ενοικιαση ταινιων απο video club που θα συνεισφερεις κατι, θα εχεις καλυτερη ποιοτητα, "βλεπεις" μακροπροθεσμα και εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο απο την Columbia, Warner και οποιαδηποτε αλλη γ....νη εταιρια εκτος και αν σου αρεσει η περιπετεια.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ermis333

Ρε παιδιά σοβαρά μιλάμε τώρα;;;

Το Back to the future το παίζουν κάθε χρόνο τα κανάλια 10 φορές σε επανάληψη...Εγώ προσωπικά το έχω γραμμένο από το STAR στο VIDEO.

Δηλαδή άμα κάνω τη βιντεοκασέτα DVD και μετά τη δίνω μέσω ίντερνετ είμαι παράνομος;;;;Έλεος, μη δώ κανέναν και γράψει κανά επεισόδιο FAME STORY θα του κόψω το σήμα του ANT1 από την τηλεόρασή του...

ΜΑ Καλά πόσο  μ@λάκες είναι οι της ACN....να το κάναν για καμιά πρόσφατη ταινία που παίζεται στο cinema πες έχουν μια δικαιολογία αλλά για το BACK to the future;;;


Γαμωτο ήρθε το FBI έξω από το σπίτι μου...θα φταίει που κατέβασα το Καζαμπλάνκα  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## morpheous

και αν εβαλε αυτή το file?

----------


## McAli

> Πηρα τηλ τωρα και τους ειπα περι Columbia/Sony και δε συμαζευεται.Μου απαντησε οτι η Columbia ενσωματωθηκε στην Warner οπως και η Acn στην Altec.


Τρια πουλάκια κάθονται......Και αυτό που σου είπανε να ισχύει,η Warner Bros. ανήκει στην Time Warner *που δεν έχει σχέση με την Sony Pictures στην οποία ανήκει η ταινία που κατέβαζες....!!!*

Οπότε δεν υπάρχει σύνδεσμος!!!Οπότε όλα μου ακούγονται μπαρούφες, από τη μία ή την άλλη πλευρά.....* Μα καλά,τόσο άσχετοι είναι;*Θυμάστε τις απαντήσεις των Σουηδών στις εταιρίες της αμερικής????? 

Βρε ουστ!

----------


## theos_larissa

αυτην εβαλε το file παιδια.μου ηρθε και εμενα e-mail περιποιημενο απο warner.δεν ασχοληθηκα με το θεμα ομως αλλο.απλα δεν κατεβαζω ταινιες.φοβηθηκα λιγακι.  :Shocked:

----------


## kubiak

> γιαυτο αγαπητε *kubiak* παρατα τα DivX και χωσου στην ενοικιαση ταινιων απο video club που θα συνεισφερεις κατι, θα εχεις καλυτερη ποιοτητα, "βλεπεις" μακροπροθεσμα και εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο απο την Columbia, Warner και οποιαδηποτε αλλη γ....νη εταιρια εκτος και αν σου αρεσει η περιπετεια.


να πω την αλήθεια δεν ασχολούμαι και τόσο με τα P2P (άντε για να βρω κανένα συγκεκριμένο mp3). Ειδικά με τα torrents είμαι *Ο* άσχετος.

----------


## great

> αυτην εβαλε το file παιδια.μου


τι ενοεις ? αυτη ξεκινησε πρωτη και εβαλε το file και μετα τσιμπησαν τα δολώματα ?

και που ξερει ποιος το εχει αν δεν το κατεβασει πρωτα απο σένα ?

----------


## theos_larissa

MP3 παιδια ακινδυνα.κατεβαστε και φατε τους.τα P2P για ταινιες τα κατασκοπευουν οι μεγαλοεταιριες.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## theos_larissa

> αυτην εβαλε το file παιδια.μου
> 			
> 		
> 
> τι ενοεις ? αυτη ξεκινησε πρωτη και εβαλε το file και μετα τσιμπησαν τα δολώματα ?
> και που ξερει ποιος το εχει αν δεν το κατεβασει πρωτα απο σένα ?


παραδεχομαι οτι ειμαι λιγο ασχετουλης με τα P2P και τα IPφιλτερ απλα σου λεω οτι στο μειλ εγραφε οτι το εδωσα και σε αλλους 3 χρηστες.αυτην το εβαλε το εκανα request εγω και αλλοι υποθετω που τον ηπιαμε.ευτυχως δεν κοπηκε η συνδεση απο τον provider.αστο μην το ψαχνεις πολυ.οσο το ψαχνεις τοσο δεν θα κοιμασαι ησυχος.απλα σου λεω ειμαι 90% σιγουρος οτι αυτοι το εβαλαν τσιμπησαμε εμεις και μετα αφου το εδωσα εγω σε αλλους τσιμπησανε και τους αλλους.αφου εγραφε ακριβη ωρα και τι αρχειο και τα παντα.επαθα πλακα.εμεινα μ.....ας.  :Crying:   :Idea:

----------


## henaro

> MP3 παιδια ακινδυνα.κατεβαστε και φατε τους.τα P2P για ταινιες τα κατασκοπευουν οι μεγαλοεταιριες.


Στο Αμέρικα τουλάχιστον,στην συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία  όσοι έχουν φάει πρόστιμα ,για mp3 τα έχουν φάει.

----------


## theos_larissa

παω πασο τοτε.  :Exclamation:

----------


## kubiak

> Πηρα τηλ τωρα και τους ειπα περι Columbia/Sony και δε συμαζευεται.Μου απαντησε οτι η Columbia ενσωματωθηκε στην Warner οπως και η Acn στην Altec.
> Kαι του λεω και που ξερεις οτι κατεβαζα παρανομο υλικο? το ελενξες? αφου δεν ειχε κατεβει ολο.
> Και μου λεει το ξερει η Columbia ομως.Το Νομικο τμημα ηταν πολυ απασχολημενο και οτι θα πρεπει να περιμενω τηλ αυριο


Και η Columbia που το ξέρει; Μήπως επειδή μου το έδωσε η ίδια χωρίς να με ενημερώσει ότι ήταν υλικό που καλυπτόταν από copyright; Και με κατηγορεί και από πάνω; Ή μήπως ξέρει ποιός/ά ήταν αυτός/ή από τον οποίο το έπαιρνα, ο οποίος/α δε με είχε ενημερώσει για το παράνομο του πράγματος;

*ε ρε γλέντια που θα κάνουν οι δικηγόροι...*

----------


## morpheous

ξανά λέω...καθαρός εκφοβισμός...έχει πάρει κανείς το ινκα να κάνει σχετικές ερωτήσεις??? τι παίζει δηλ?

----------


## great

μα αυτο ρωταω!
Για να τσιμπισουν τους αλλους που κατεβαζαν απο σενα που εσυ κατεβαζες απο τους αλλους σιμαινει οτι εσενα το download ειχε γινει complete και το εκανες share. Δεν μπορω να δεχτω οτι ας πουμε κατεβαζεις 10ΜΒ απο μια ταινια και το κανεις μετα cancel το download. Στο διαστημα ατυτο που κατεβαζες τα 10MB η εταιρεια ξεκινησε και αυτη το download (upload απο σενα). Ειναι δυνατον να σου πουν χωρις να εχει κανει επιβαιβαιωση οτι αυτη ειναι η ταινια που λεει ο τιτλος και οχι κατι αλλο οτι κανεις πειρατεια ????

sorry, αλλα δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω

----------


## Finn

ΔΛδ να μη φοβαμαι για μηνυσεις και ιστοριες?

----------


## pasas9

Αυτη η συζητηση παει  βολτα μαζι με τη σκουπα της μαγισσας....
Τετοια ενημερωση γινεται και στα greek media.Να επιλεξω γραφικους
απο εκει η απο εδω.Ελεος  :Shocked:  
Η καραμελα των βιντεοκλαμπ που παει.Νοικιασε απο μας αντεγραψε και
μετα τι?Α ναι ξερω καταργηστε τις ανταλλαγες.Αφου σεις εχετε γραψτε
τους χρηστες που μεχρι τωρα σας εδιναν αυτα που ειχαν.
Και ζησαν αυτοι καλα και ποιος νοιαζεται για τους αλλους
Happy παρτακιδες εννωθειτε ....

----------


## theos_larissa

> μα αυτο ρωταω!
> Για να τσιμπισουν τους αλλους που κατεβαζαν απο σενα που εσυ κατεβαζες απο τους αλλους σιμαινει οτι εσενα το download ειχε γινει complete και το εκανες share. Δεν μπορω να δεχτω οτι ας πουμε κατεβαζεις 10ΜΒ απο μια ταινια και το κανεις μετα cancel το download. Στο διαστημα ατυτο που κατεβαζες τα 10MB η εταιρεια ξεκινησε και αυτη το download (upload απο σενα). Ειναι δυνατον να σου πουν χωρις να εχει κανει επιβαιβαιωση οτι αυτη ειναι η ταινια που λεει ο τιτλος και οχι κατι αλλο οτι κανεις πειρατεια ????
> 
> sorry, αλλα δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω


την απαντηση την πηρες απο μονος σου.ΠΩΣ????μα τον μοναδικο λογο οτι το βαλανε αυτοι το αρχειο.ετσι υποθετω δηλαδη.τεσπα.εγω ετσι πιστευω

----------


## mavlok

> Tουλαχιστον εσεις θα σωθειτε.Εμενα σε κανα μηνα με κοβω στην ψυρου


Κι οχι τιποτα αλλο, αλλα αμα μαθευτει οτι σε μαζεψανε για το Back To The Future, θα σε παρουν και στο μεζε εκει μεσα :Very Happy:

----------


## theos_larissa

λοιπον επειδη δεν με πιστευετε θα προσπαθησω να βρω το μειλ το οποιο εκτυπωσα και θα σας πω details.τωρα αν ειναι καθαρος εκφοβισμος δεν το ριψοκινδυνευω.τερμα οι ταινιες για μενα απο το νετ, παντως.απο κει και περα ο καθενας κανει οτι θελει.

----------


## KyR-X

Εγω πιστεύω οτι αυτό που έκανε η εταιρία του ομίλου ALTEC η ACN είναι παράνομο! Εφόσων δεν υπάρχει σαφή προειδοποίηση απο πουθενά ούτε απο την Columbia ούτε απο την ALTΕC ACN,(στο συμβόλαιο ή στις σελίδες της ετιαρία να προειδοποιεί τους χρήστες που μπορεί να κατεβάσουν κάτι κατά λάθος) εφόσων ίσως ο υποτιθέμενος παραπτωματίας δεν πρόλαβε καν να ανοίξει το περιεχόμενο του αρχείου για να διαβάσει το EULA που απαγορέβει την παράνομη διακίνηση. Πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να μπορεί να το κινηγήσει νομικά, αλλά στην Ελλάδα αυτά είναι χρονοβόρα και απαιτούν χρήματα. Αυτοί σε αυτό στηρίζωνται, δηλ. την αδυναμία του μέσου Έλληνα πολίτη να αμυνθεί. Εδω δεν έχουμε πλαίσια προστασίας του πολίτη όπως Αμερική και Ευρώπη, δεν μπορούν να τα κάνουν αυτά εδω με αυτό τον τρόπο.

Προτείνω Μποϋκοτάζ στην ALTEC ACN και προαιρετικά στα προϊόντα της Columbia. Τουλάχιστον ας διαδωθεί η είδηση, να πέσει το ποσοστό των χρηστών που  προτιμούν διαδικτιακές υπηρεσίες της ALTEC τη στιγμή που τόσο άσκεπτα για ιδιωτικούς λόγους δοσοληψιών με άλλες ετειρίες τιμωρεί έτσι άσκεπτα και απροειδοποίητα τους πελάτες της. Δεν υπήρξε ούτε καν μια προειδοποίηση.

----------


## morpheous

καθαρότατος....και η αιτιολόγηση της άποψης μου βρίσκετε σε όλα τα "αλλά" και "πως" που δικαίως έχετε αναφέρει...

----------


## dsluser1

Αύριο μου τελειώνει η σύνδεσή μου στην Otenet. Σκεφτόμουν για Forthnet και Altec αλλα μετά απο αυτά που διάβασα δεν πρόκειται να μπω στον κόπο για Altec.
Κι αυτό επειδή προσπαθεί να τρομοκρατίσει με αυτό τον τρόπο τους πελάτες της απο το να κατεβάζουν ταινίες.
Προσωπικά δεν κατεβάζω ταινίες γιατί έχω το ψώνιο / λόξα και θέλω οι ταινίες να ειναι αυθεντικές σε DVD, μαζί με τα booklet και illustration φιλαδιάκια που τα συνοδεύουν.
Η συμπεριφορά της Altectelecom είναι     α π α ρ α δ ε κ τ η ! ! !

----------


## KyR-X

*yapap*



> Ένα-ένα:
> 1. Να κρυφτείς από τον ISP σου σε P2P δε γίνεται (αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος)
> 2. Το να σου κόψει ο ISP τη συνδρομή ειδικά ΧΩΡΙΣ να σε αποζημιώσει, ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ εκτός αν το αναφέρει ρητά στη σύμβασή σου.
> 3. Η Columbia ΔΕΝ μπορεί να κάνει μήνυση και να ελπίζει ότι θα την κερδίσει (προσωπική άποψη) στον ISP σου.
> 4. Η Columbia μπορεί όμως να ζητήσει παρέμβαση εισαγγελέα και να απαιτήσει από τον ISP σου να της αποκαλύψει τα στοιχεία σου οπότε και θα κινηθούν δικαστικά απέναντί σου. Αυτή τη δική θα την κερδίσει.


ΒΕΒΑΙΩΣ! ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ Η ACN ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΘΙΣΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΝΟΜΙΜΕΣ ΑΡΧΕΣ!

Που είναι οι αποδείξεις οτι ο χρήστης το έπραξε και πρέπει να επιδοθούν σε κάποιο νομικό όργανο? Που είναι τα πρακτικά της επικοινωνίας της ACN με την Columbia πυο ζητήθηκε για να γίνει κάτι τετοιο? Που είναι οι συμφωνίες που η ALTEC ACN υπέγραψε με την Columbia σε κοινή εμφανή θεα στο διαδύκτιο όταν πελάτες της ACN τις επισκεπτωνται για να αγοράζουν συνδέσεις η να ενημερωθούν για την κατάσταση της υπάρχουσας σύνδεσης τους?

----------


## zavaras

Τα torrent sites που κλείσανε (τα περισσότερα τουλάχιστον), έκλεισαν μετά από προειδοποίηση της MPAA στον ιδιοκτήτη του site. Χωρίς να βγει δικαστική εντολή να κλείσουν και χωρίς να διακόψει τη σύνδεση ο ISP. Τώρα να βγήκε δικαστική εντολή για να διακόψουν τη σύνδεση ενός χρήστη μάλλον (   :Mr. Green:  ) αποκλείεται, επομένως αυτή η ενέργεια της ACN ίσως να είναι και παράνομη...

Πάντως αυτή η εταιρεία όλο πρωτοτυπίες! 

Τη μία διακόπτει σύνδεση χρήστη που έχει ιό χωρίς να του προσφέρει την παραμικρή βοήθεια για να τον αφαιρέσει...

Την άλλη παρακολουθεί τα αρχεία που κατεβάζει χρήστης και του κόβει τη σύνδεση από μόνη της...

Βάλε και τους τεχνικούς που το μόνο που ξέρουν να λένε είναι κάνε reboot στο ρούτερ...

Σε λίγο που λήγει η συνδρομή μου bye bye! Υπάρχουν κι αλλού πορτοκαλιές που κάνουν πορτοκάλια και είναι στο χέρι μας να το αποδείξουμε σε όσους δε θέλουν να το καταλάβουν.

Υ.Γ. Το αν είναι ηθικό να κατεβάζουμε ταινίες, τραγούδια κλπ είναι μεγάλη συζήτηση που χωράει πολλές απόψεις. Θα πω μόνο αυτό: Και τα βιβλία στη βιβλιοθήκη προστατεύονται από πνευματικά δικαιώματα, όμως είναι νόμιμο για όποιον θέλει, να πάει και να τα φωτοτυπίσει.

----------


## KyR-X

> Παίδες, διαβάστε τη τεχνική εκλογή του Δεκεμβρίου 2004 «το ηλεκτρονικό έγκλημα». Θα σας ανοίξουν τα μάτια! Επίσης, δείτε και παλαιότερα νήματα σε αυτή τη περιοχή. Με το να χάσεις 30 ευρώ (όσα δηλαδή έκλεψες σε ταινίες) δεν είναι τίποτα το σοβαρό. Ο Κορυδαλλός είναι πολύ σοβαρότερος. 
> 
> Διαβάζοντας το άρθρο θα διαπιστώσεται ότι με τα p2p είσαστε στο ΕΛΕΟΣ του οποιοδήποτα αποφασίσει να ασχοληθεί 30 λεπτά μαζί σας. (Δηλαδή να διαπιστώσει τη παράβαση, να πάρει δύο τηλέφωνα και να συντάξει μία προκάτ βεβαίωση παράβασης.) Στη συνέχεια, έρχονται, τα μαζεύουν όλα, τα πάνε στη σχετική υπηρεσία (που οι αρμοδιότητές της ορίζονται σε πρόσφατο ΦΕΚ) όπου ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΝΥΟΝΤΑΙ οι παραβάσεις. Ορίζεται μία δικάσιμος (μετά από 6 μήνες 1 χρόνο - ώστε να σε έχει στη πρίζα για αυτό διάστημα) οπότε και ο δικαστής σου ρίχνει 6 μήνες και 10.000 ευρώ. 
> 
> Τόσο απλά, τόσο ωραία. Οι ταινίες στο video club είναι 1.5 ευρώ οι καινούργιες. Πόσες θα δεις 30 το μήνα; 45 ευρώ!, λιγότερο από το ADSL. Αν το έχεις μόνο για να κατεβάζεις ταινίες, είσαι μ....ας.


Και δηλαδή αν μπεί και κατεβάσει ο 8χρονος γιός μιας οικογένειας για παράδειγμα που δεν γνώριζε τι έκανε θα κόψουν τη σύνδεση του σπιτιού?
Οχι αυτά δεν γίνωνται!

----------


## McAli

> Και τα βιβλία στη βιβλιοθήκη προστατεύονται από πνευματικά δικαιώματα, όμως είναι νόμιμο για όποιον θέλει, να πάει και να τα φωτοτυπίσει.


Ποιός στο είπε αυτό;

----------


## sotiriskakos

Zavaras δεν είναι καθόλου νόμιμο να φωτοτυπίσεις εσύ έστω και λίγες σελίδες βιβλίου χωρίς την έγκριση του εκδότη.Μην κοιτάς που κανείς δεν ασχολείται...

----------


## dsluser1

> Zavaras δεν είναι καθόλου νόμιμο να φωτοτυπίσεις εσύ έστω και λίγες σελίδες βιβλίου χωρίς την έγκριση του εκδότη.Μην κοιτάς που κανείς δεν ασχολείται...


Έχω την εντύπωση πως η τελευταία φράση του Zavara ήταν ερώτημα απλά ξέχασε να βάλει το ερωτηματικό :-)

----------


## crimson

> Πίπες (και αρωματικοί καπνοί)
> 
> 1. ΔΕΝ προστατεύεσαι, Ο,ΤΙ και να κάνεις. Από τη στιγμή που "υπάρχει μεσάζωντας" ανάμεσα σε εσένα και αυτόν που σου δίνει ένα παράνομο αρχείο, αν θέλει ο μεσάζωντας, μπορεί να βρει τι... "του έδωσες να κουβαλήσει" - και δε πα να έχεις βάλει και πρόξια και πηργκάρντιανς και ό,τι άλλο θες. Μην πει κανείς "μα δεν θα έχουν την IP σου", διότι είναι πιό απλή η κατάσταση: ακόμη και αν εσύ έχεις απαγορέψει στο πρόγραμμά σου να "μιλά" με αυτούς συγκεκριμένα (αυτό κάνουν τα μπλόκερς που βάζουμε), όταν μπαγλαρώσουν κάποιον από τον οποίο κατέβαζες έχεις κάνει την τύχη σου. Αυτό, ΑΝ αποφασίσουν να το κηνυγήσουν σοβαρά.
> 
> 2. ΜΗΝ ξαναπεί κανείς πως "έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα να προστατεύουν τα δικαιώματά τους". Η εκμετάλλευση εξουσίας είναι ένα από τα λίγα πράγματα που "ξυπνούν το κτήνος μέσα μου" και με κάνουν να ωρύομαι. Βρε χαμένα, ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ PRICE FIXING? ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΠΩΣ ΟΙ RIAA, MIAA, SIAA, ΜΥΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΑΒΡΕΖΙΚΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΘΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ; ΟΧΙ; Πάμε μάθημα. Για χρόοοονια το κόστος παραγωγής CD έπεφτε, σε σημείο που ο καθένας μας βρέθηκε όχι απλώς να γράφει ένα μουσικό δισκάκι, μα να τα παίρνει και σε κατοστάρες από την Ίμπεξ ή και τον... Κωτσόβολο, ενώ μια συσκευή εγγραφής έχει πέσει μέχρι και, στα πόσα, €50; Πολλά λέω; Ένυγουεη, τόσα χρόνια, οι τιμές των original Audio CDs είχαν μείνει ΣΤΑ-ΘΕ-ΡΕΣ. Οι εταιρίες παραγωγής τους κατηγορήθηκαν για αυτό, ΕΧΑΣΑΝ στο δικαστήριο και ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΒΛΗΘΗΚΕ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ "ΕΙΧΑΝ ΦΑΕΙ". Φυσικά, "επέστρεψαν" τα χρήματα με τη μορφή εισφορών. Που; Στο κράτος. Σε ποιό κράτος; Στο Αμερικάνικο κράτος. Απορία τώρα... Τα CDs, που πωλούνταν ακριβότερα από ό,τι έπρεπε, πωλούνταν ΜΟΝΟ στην Αμερική; Γιατί η επιστροφή έγινε μόνο στην Αμερική, και όχι σε όλο τον πλανήτη;
>  Η φράση "μας πιάσαν τον κώλο", με το συμπάθειο, αποκτά νέο νόημα, και από πάνω τους δικαιολογούμε κιόλας. Βρε, την καημένη την Μπρίτνεη, που αντί για πορνοστάρ πουλά, και καλά, "τη φωνή της" (χαρ-χαρ-χαρ)...
> 
> 3. Η προστασία Starforce στα τελευταία παιχνίδια αρνείται να λειτουργήσει αν υπάρχουν εγκατεστημένα τα Daemon Tools (νομιμότατο, δωρεάν πρόγραμμα) ή το Alcohol (νομιμότατο, εμπορικό πρόγραμμα). Σύμφωνοι, αυτά μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και για κόπιες. Αν, όμως, θέλει κανείς να "είναι νόμιμος" και "να ασκήσει τα νόμιμά του δικαιώματα προστασίας του προϊόντος του", προσέξτε το αυτό, ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΣΕ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΘΕΜΙΤΟΥ ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΥ. Να το επαναλάβω; Μάλλον όχι. Η στάση των δημιουργών του Starforce, μα και των εταιριών που το χρησιμοποιούν, είναι άκρως παράνομη, αφού παρεμποδίζει τη λειτουργία εφαρμογών που διατίθενται νόμιμα στο εμπόριο. Γιατί "δεν κάνει κάτι κανείς"; Ναι, βέβαια. Γιατί δεν μαζεύονται οι 10 φοιτητοπρογραμματιστές της Alcohol, ή το χακεροφρικιό που φτιάχνει τα Daemon τα απογεύματα, μετά τη δουλειά στο μπεργκεράδικο (ή, κι` εγώ δεν ξέρω που), για να επιτεθούν, α, για να δούμε, στην Electronic Arts για να προστατέψουν τα δικαιώματά τους; Ιδέες, κανείς;
> 
> ...


Επειδή δεν το διαβάσατε αρκετά το ποστ του Παπιάρχοντα είπα να σας το θυμήσω  :Smile: 

Όσο αφορά τις φωτοτυπίες από βιβλιοθήκη,
ναι με τυπικά είναι αντίθετο με τις προθέσεις κάποιων εκδοτών βιβλίων, αλλά 
όλοι οι νόμοι για πνευματική ιδιοκτησία[1]
έχουν και μια διάταξη περί fair use, στην οποία μπορείς να ισχυριστείς ότι εμπίπτει η φωτοτύπηση 10 σελίδων ενός βιβλίου αλλά σίγουρα όχι η φωτοτύπηση ολόκληρου του βιβλίου  :Wink: 

[1] ένα λάθος επίθετο για ένα λάθος ουσιαστικό σύμφωνα με τον Harlan Cleveland.

----------


## Android

Ρε παιδιά, μια ερώτηξη...   :Embarassed:  Οι τσόντες (ειδικά αυτές οι κινεζογιαπονέζικες) είναι copywrited ?  :Shocked:   :Guitar:   :Shocked:   8)

Μήπως σε έκοψαν επιδή δεν είχαν bandwidth και σου πούλησαν μούφες?

Χωρίς όμως να έχω τίποτα προσωπικό με 'σένα, δεν έχω ξανακούσει τέτοια περίπτωση. Δε θα έπρεπε να γινόταν κάτι μαζικό? Όλος ο κόσμος 99% copywrited material κατεβάζει, έστω και αν αυτό είναι ένα pdf αρχείο.

Μήπως - λέω μήπως - έχεις τίποτα προσωπικό με ACN?
(όπως εγώ έχω με vivo π.χ.)

----------


## KyR-X

Στην Ελλάδα που ζούμε και επικρατεί πάντα ενα γενικό μπάχαλο, όπου υπάρχουν μεν οι υποτιθέμενοι νόμοι, αλλά ελάχιστα ή επιλεκτικά εφαρμόζωνται, θα βλέπουμε απο εδω και στο εξής να γίνεται ακόμη πιο συχνή η επιλεκτική χρήση τους απο ιδιωτικές και Δημόσιες επιχειρήσεις, υψηλά πρόσωπα πολιτικής, επιχειρηματίες για ενδο ή εξωεπιχειρισιακές δραστηριότητες τους, ή πρόσωπα που χαίρουν προβολής, και η επιλεκτική αυτή χρήση θα είναι για να προτατευθούν απο συνθήκες επικράτησης κ ανταγωνισμού, απώλεια εσόδων, ή και για το "έτσι γουστάρω" αφού "είμαι ο τάδε". Δηλαδή θα επικρατήσει (αν δεν επικρατεί ήδη) μιας μεγάλης κλίμακας "νομότυπη αυθαιρεσία".
Υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή στην Ελλάδα μια μετάβαση απο εναν παλαιό τρόπο του σκέπτεσται και του πράτειν όπου "ο γνωστός" και "το μέσον" καθάριζε παντού και πάντα ενω η ανοχή των πολιτών ήταν κραυγαλέα διότι υπήρχαν περισσότερα ωφέλη απο ζημίες, προς έναν κανούριο όπου το Κράτος και η κοινωνία αναγκάζεται να λειτουργήσει σε διεθνείς συνθήκες με σαφείς ορισμούς με το ποιός είναι τι και ως που φτάνουν τα όρια του και στην προσπάθεια να επεκτείνουν τα όρια τους κάποιοι θα αναγκαστούν να παραβιάσουν τα όρια που κινείται ο πολίτης, ο ιδιώτης. Πιστεύω οτι οσο πιο γρήγορα αντιληφθούμε την αξία των ατομικών μας δικαιωμάτων αλλά και την χρησιμότητα των μαζικών αντιδράσεων, τόσο πιο εύκολα και χωρίς απώλειες θα περάσουμε μέσα απο αυτή την ζωτικής σημασίας μετάβαση, εμείς οι πολίτες.

----------


## murray

Εγώ κατεβάζω πολύ μεγάλο όγκο σε videos από Azureus, αλλά ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ είναι bootlegs και ακυκλοφόρητα υλικά από διάφορα συγκροτήματα. Το υλικό που κατεβάζω δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση copyrighted και δεν κυκλοφόρισε ΠΟΤΕ στο εμπόριο. Φαντάζομαι να μη βρεθώ προ εκπλήξεως...

(είναι δυνατόν να ισχυριστεί η RIAA ότι οι διάφορες συναυλίες περιέχουν τραγούδια τα οποία κυκλοφορούν και πουλάνε ακόμα;;; λίγο χοντρό το κόβω... )

----------


## Gothic

> Πίπες (και αρωματικοί καπνοί)
> 1. 
> 2. 
> Χ.
> 
> Φιλικά
> Παπιάρχοντας
> ΥΓ.: Όπου να`ναι, μου` ρχεται ορίτζιναλ το Primal και το Jade Cocoon από το Play.com. Τα τσίμπησα σε κόπια, μαζί με άλλα 5 πλεηστεσονάδικα παιχνιδάκια. Αυτά ήταν καλά. Τα άλλα, όχι. Ποιός φταίει για την απώλεια εσόδων των εταιριών είπαμε; "Η πειρατεία", ή το ότι για 2 καλά κυκλοφορούν και 5 μάπες;


H Commodore και η Sega που τις έφαγαν τα συμφέροντα.



> ΥΓ2: Ας μας πει την άποψή του για το πόσο ευχάριστο είναι το τελευταίο CD του Μπίγαλη όποιος το αγοράσει. Ή του Ρακιντζή. Κανείς; Κάποιος, βρε παιδιά; Α, ναι... "καταραμένη πειρατεία"...


Άντε ρε που τα βάζεις με καταξιωμένους καλλιτέχνες επειδή δεν καταλαβαίνεις το βάθος της μουσικής τους. Πες μου τώρα οτι δεν έχεις το "Είσαι σαν κουνέλι" σε Remastered Limited Edition CD με Bonus Track το "Εγώ και ο Πουφ". Αλλα φαίνεται η ασχετοσύνη σου με τα βαθύτερα νοήματα της μουσικής απο την χολή που φτύνεις για την τεράστια καλλιτέχνιδα Μπρίτνεϋ που έφερε επανάσταση στον χώρο του ψυχεδελγικής ρόκ με το αριστούργημα "Ούπς, την έκανα πάλι". Πες μου ρε κίβδηλε οτι δεν αναρήγησες με το "Α πα πα πα πααα πα πα πα πα" που έδωσε επιτέλους ένα νόημα στην υπόσταση σου σαν Πάπιου.
Όλοι αυτοι οι άνθρωποι δεν αξίζουν την προστασία των εταιρειών που νοιάζονται μόνο για την προσφορά στην τέχνη; Τι θα γίνει η Φερράρι αν εσυ κατεβάζεις ταινίες και μουπουτρία; Που θα πουλάνε τις τεσταρόσες; ΚΛΕΦΤΕΣ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ;Ε;Ε;
Φτου σας παλιοπειρατές που θέλετε να δικαιολογήσετε τις παράνομες δραστηριότητες σας. Όλοι στην ACN τώρα ρε, μπράβο στους αθρώποι.

----------


## murray

Η ACN τώρα που το σκέφτομαι από πού ξεφύτρωσε; Και πότε; Εγώ πρώτη φορά τη θυμάμαι πριν 2-3 χρόνια με της κάρτες για internet (νομίζω ήταν η πρώτη που προσέφερε τέτοια δυνατότητα και έτσι μπήκε στο προσκήνιο). Τι σaς έπιασε και πήγατε στην ACN;

(Δεν θέλω να πω τίποτα εναντίων των συνδρομητών της ACN, αλλά απλά εγώ θα προτιμούσα και προτιμώ πιο σταθερές αξίες (π.χ. Forthnet). Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ ACN, αλλά με αυτά που ακούω τι να πω...)

----------


## Νικαετός

Εγώ προτείνω να περιμένουμε να ακούσουμε πρώτα τι θα πει το νομικό τμήμα της ACN στον φίλο μας (αφού τους πει πως κατέβαζε το γάμο του ,που του τον είχε μετατρέψει ένας φίλος του σε divx, με τον τίτλο αυτό) και μετά να το ξαναδούμε.

Μου φαίνεται πολύ κουφό, αν και νομίζω ότι μέσα στη σύμβαση υπάρχει ο όρος ,ότι η εταιρεία διατηρεί το δικαίωμα να διακόψει την σύνδεση ,αν διαπιστώσει ότι αυτή χρησιμοποιείται για παράνομες δραστηριότητες. (Και δεν μιλάω μόνο για την ACN).

----------


## murray

> αν και νομίζω ότι μέσα στη σύμβαση υπάρχει ο όρος ,ότι η εταιρεία διατηρεί το δικαίωμα να διακόψει την σύνδεση ,αν διαπιστώσει ότι αυτή χρησιμοποιείται για παράνομες δραστηριότητες. (Και δεν μιλάω μόνο για την ACN).



Συμφωνώ, τέτοιοι όροι υπάρχουν, αλλά ρε σεις, ρίξτε πρώτα μια προειδοποίηση και αν δεν συμμορφωθούμε, τότε κόψ'τε μας! Όχι μπαμ και κάτω. Στο κάτω κάτω ο Finn δεν διακινούσε προϊόντα παιδικής πορνείας (αυτό είναι χοντρό και κατά τη γνώμη μου καλά κάνουν και σε κόβουν και σε καταγγέλλουν κτλ κτλ), μια απλά ταινία κατέβαζε.

----------


## Sofos

τι λέτε ρε παίδες........ είχα σπαστεί που είχα σπαστεί με την ACN που ώρες ώρες ούτε τα γράμματα μου δεν με αφήνει να δώ...τώρα και με αυτό...μάλλον δεν θα την προτιμίσω!!

----------


## Joe_Doe

Μήπως να στέλναμε όλοι μαζί e-mail στην ACN ζητώντας να μάθουμε περισσότερες λεπτομέριες καθώς και το τι θα κάνει σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις (δηλαδή ποια θα είναι η πολιτική της επί του θέματος από εδώ και πέρα) ώστε και ο φίλος μας να μην είναι μόνος, και να...τρίξουμε τα δόντια στην ACN? Ξέρω ότι μπορεί να ακούγεται υπερβολικό το τρίξιμο δοντιών καθώς εδώ μιλάμε για νόμο περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων αλλά μήπως και στην Ελλάδα γίνονται όλα νόμιμα? Σε εμάς θα κολλήσουν τώρα?

----------


## Νικαετός

Πιστεύω πως αύριο θα ξέρουμε περισσότερα . 

Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά εμένα μου ακούγεται σαν μία φάρσα χοντρή μάλιστα. (Στην οποία και ο φίλος Finn είναι θύμα )

----------


## morpheous

Joe_Doe  Πολύ καλή η ιδέα σου...όσοι έχετε acn καλό θα ήταν να πράξετε αναλόγως

----------


## Undertow

Μπας και μας κάνει πλάκα το "θύμα";

Ή μήπως δυσφημίζει την acn , γιατί μου ακούγεται πολύ κουφή η όλη ιστορία.

----------


## morpheous

ειπε 100 φορες οτι δεν κανει πλακα ρε παιδια...γιατι τοση καχυποψία?

----------


## murray

Ο Finn είπε 100 φορές ότι δεν κάνει πλάκα. Μην παίζετε με τον πόνο του... Ότι είναι κουφή η όλη ιστορία είναι, αλλά από τη στιγμή που ο Finn διαβεβαιώνει ότι είναι 100% αληθινό το περιστατικό, τότε η κουφή ιστορία γίνεται ανησυχητική ιστορία. Στο κάτω κάτω, ποιος μου εγγυάται ότι αύριο δεν θα μου στείλει και εμένα η Forthnet ανάλογο μήνυμα; Και όταν λέω εμένα, βάζω στη θέση μου κάθε Έλληνα χρήστη του διαδικτύου με "ευρύ φάσμα δραστηριοτήτων  :Wink:  ".

----------


## morpheous

indeed...καλη κίνηση θα ήταν ξαναλέω ένα μαζικό "ντου" απο μαιλ στην acn για το παίζει με το θέμα...

----------


## vaspiliop

Ρε παιδιά είναι σίγουρο ότι τα logs του ISP ή της Columbia μπορούν να αποτελέσουν επαρκές στοιχείο για το δικαστήριο? Αν πεις πχ ότι κάποιος hacker μπήκε στο pc μου και κατέβαζε και ανέβαζε, τότε τι γίνεται? Μου φαίνεται ότι δε μπορεί να καλυφθεί με επαρκή στοιχεία η κατηγορία και χρησιμοποιώντας την απειλή για δίκη και ποινές προσπαθούν να παιχτεί όλο το παιχνίδι.

----------


## Undertow

Φάρσα είναι όπως λέει ο NIKOSEAGLE μην το ψάχνετε άλλο

----------


## Ducklord

Για αυτό, από εδώ και πέρα, μόνο άγρια πορνό με αρκούδες, εμπιθρί από τούρκικα ερασιτεχνικά γκράντζ συγκροτήματα, Ολλανδικά κινούμενα σχέδια του 80 και δελτία ειδήσεων του Άλτερ - αν και τα τελευταία με τη δέουσα προσοχή και πάντα με πήργκάρντιαν... Α, και φυσικά, ΟΛΕΣ τις διανομές του Λίνουξ, και μάλιστα ΟΛΕΣ τις εκδόσεις τους (π.χ. Ρέντ Χάτ από το 3 ως το 7 - πρίν το 3 θα τα βρείτε δύσκολα), έτσι, για... συλλεκτικούς λόγους!

Γιατί θέλετε να κόψετε τη σύνδεση κύριε; Μα, υπάρχουν ΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΣΑ πράγματα να κατεβάσετε!

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## Lazy Dog

Ρε δε πανε να κουρευτουνε λεω γω καλυτερα οι απαιδευτοι....αντι να παρακαλανε να ερχονται πελατες, τους διωχνουν κιολας.   :Missing:

----------


## Finn

Παιδια οποιος δε πιστευει του δινω το δικαιωμα να κανει ενα τηλ στην Εξυπηρετηση πελατων της ACN  αυριο και να ρωτησει γιατι ο λογαριασμος με το ονομα Finn ειναι ανενεργος.Παριστανετε οτι ειμαι εγω.Οτι θα σας πουνε πιστευω θα σας πεισει

----------


## dsluser1

> Πιστεύω πως αύριο θα ξέρουμε περισσότερα . 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά *εμένα μου ακούγεται* σαν μία φάρσα χοντρή μάλιστα. (Στην οποία και ο φίλος Finn είναι θύμα )


Την γνώμη του είπε...

Λιγάκι υποκριτικό είναι...
Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει έστω κι ένας χρήστης (pstn,isdn,adsl) που να μην έχει κατεβάσει τουλάχιστον ένα copyrighted αρχείο είτε αυτό είναι mp3, jpg, mpeg, pdf.
Τώρα θυμήθηκε η ACN/AT οτι είναι παράνομο;
Και γιατί αυτό μόνο σε χρήστη dsl?
Το ίντερνετ βασίζεται στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό του σε τέτοια διακίνηση και οι παροχείς ανέκαθεν έδειχναν ανοχή.
Τουλάχιστον τώρα θα ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο!

ACN / AT την έκανες την κουτσουκέλα!

----------


## DrWho

Πάντως το ενδεχόμενο για μουφο-φάρσα με απώτερο σκοπό την ενδεχόμενη δυσφήμιση της ACN καλό είναι να μην το αποκλείσουμε εντελώς...
Θα δούμε.

----------


## lowin

ρε παιδια γιατι και εγώ πάω να τρελαθώ με αυτά που λέτε...τώρα που λύθηκε(λύνεται...) το πρόβλημα με τις οπτικές ίνες τώρα δε θα μπορώ να κατεβάζω ό,τι θέλω;;;αν πχ δοκιμάσω να κατεβάσω απο προγράμματα τύπου slsk που δεν ειναι torrent θα μαι νόμιμος?όσο για ένα παιδι που ειπε οτι πρεπει να σαι μαλ..κασ για να έχεις το adsl για ταινίες δλδ. αν δε μπορώ να κατεβάζω mp3 ή τανίες το adsl να το χω για καλύτερα ping στο war3 και για καλύτερο σερφάρισμα?

περιμένω σχόλια!!!

----------


## Blu

Loipon eimai kainourios xrhsths se ayto to forum kai den tha egrafa kai pote upo alles synthikes apla grafw apokleistika kai mono gia na pw oti osa leei o Finn einai alitheia. To diko mou pc xrhsimopoiei olh mera shmera gia na postarei. Osoi eepiskepteste alla fora opws gia paradeigma to myphone h to insomnia tha me vreite ssan Paris kai parisb antistoixa.

----------


## tefra

χμχμχμ εκατσα και διαβασα και τις 11σελιδες που εχει φτασει το topic μεχρι τωρα. δεν ξερω βεβαια αν το παιδι λεει αληθεια αλλαδεν καταλαβαινω τους λογους να μην λεει . ας πουμε οτι ειναι ολα αυτα αληθεια η λυση σε μενα φαινετα απλη . Στους μεγαλους private trackers σου απαγορευουν να χρησιμοποιεις ports που ειναι γνωστες για την χρηση απο p2p προγραμματα για το λογο οτι οι isp ελεγχουν αυτες τις ports . Απλα εσυ χρησιμοποιεις αλλες Ports .
Direct Connect 411 - 413
Kazaa 1214
eDonkey 4662
Gnutella 6346 - 6347
BitTorrent6881 - 6889

γινεται τωρα να κοιτανε ολες τις Ports σου να ελεγχουν τι διακινειτε ?

----------


## soupia

Πολύ περίεργη κατάσταση. Για μένα τα πιθανά ενδεχόμενα είναι:

1. Προσπάθεια δημιουργίας πανικού στους χρήστες για να σταματήσουν να κατεβάζουν. Π.χ. Finn και ο άλλος φίλος που λέει οτι φοβάται και τέρμα οι ταινίες δημιούργησαν το σκηνικό.

2. Προσπάθεια δυσφήμισης της ACN

3. Η ACN διέκοψε την σύνδεση για άλλο λόγο

4. Επειδή στην ελλάδα το γεγονός είναι ασυνήθιστο, η ACN αντέδρασε σπασμωδικά και έκοψε τον χρήστη.

5. Είναι φάρσα 

Πάντως η περίπτωση 4 μου φαντάζει και η λιγότερο πιθανή.... (δηλαδή το να διακόπηκε σύνδεση για τέτιο λόγο...)

ΥΓ. Ξέρω οτι ο φίλος είπε οτι δεν πρόκειται για φάρσα. Συγγνώμη για την αμφισβήτιση αλλά εγώ δεν έχω πεισθεί ακόμα....

----------


## Blu

Kai synexizw thn yperaspish tou filou mou Finn: 1)mporeite opws eipe na parete thlefwno sthn ACN kai na rwthsete 2) na perasete apo insomnia kai myphone na deite to plithos twn post tou kai ta atoma pou ton gnwrizoun kalytera an ayto voitha. Ayta mporw na skeytw ayth th stigmh.

----------


## Evris

Εχουν γραφτεί πάρα πολλά και θα είμαι μονολεκτικός απαντώντας μόνον στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα και όχι στο γενικό θέμα του παράνομου κατεβάσματος και των επιπτώσεών του, αν υπάρχουν, καθώς ακόμη _η Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση δεν έχει ολοκληρώσει τη μελέτη του νομικού πλαισίου που θα διέπει το Διαδίκτυο_.

*Γράφεις ότι το συγκεκριμένο αρχείο το είχαν βάλει επίτηδες. Χωρίς άδεια εισαγγελέα αυτό είναι παράνομο και επισύρει σοβαρές ποινές στον ISP για παρακολούθηση και παραβίαση προσωπικών δεδομένων. Ζήτησέ τους τα στοιχεία που έχουν και τον τρόπο που τα απέκτησαν και ρώτησε ένα δικηγόρο.*

----------


## chris_boss

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν υπήρξε προειδοποίηση.

Αυτά τα peerguardian κλπ κάνουν και για emule plus?

----------


## Ducklord

lowin, έχει δίκιο ξέρεις. Έχεις χάσει πολλές ταινίες που κυκλοφόρησαν και υπάρχουν στο κοντινό σου video club με €1 - €1,5... Ναι, να κατεβάζεις ταινίες μέσω νετ, μα σπάνιες, ταινίες που δεν κυκλοφορούν, δεν υπάρχουν εύκολα, τις έψαχνες καιρό κ.λπ.
Παράδειγμα: είχα το Γιαπωνέζικο Ρίνγκου 1 χρόνο πριν κάνει επιτυχία.

Τώρα, γιατί ο συγκεκριμένος γκαντέμης φίλος μας έβαλε να κατεβάσει, ποιό, το Back to the Future (που το βλέπεις ακόμη και στα κανάλια στις 3 τα ξημερώματα) δεν ξέρω. Το ακόμη πιό περίεργο είναι πως διάλεξαν αυτή την ταινία, και όχι τίποτε Αλέξανδρος και τέτοια για να τον τσιμπήσουν! Α, γουελ...

Πάλι καλά που προτιμώ παλιά του Χίτσκοκ, κλάσικ θρίλερς και μπή-μούβις που τις χαρίζει ο ίδιος ο σκηνοθέτης τους (και, φυσικά, Ιαπωνικά που δεν τα ξέρει η μάνα τους)... Κατεβάστε, κατεβάστε... Gone in 60 seconds να χαρείτε ταινίες! Δεν αξίζουν βρε το ρίσκο, μα ούτε καν το χρόνο σας!

Βέβαια... Περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα..! :-)

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## apos74

Εδω που φτασαμε παιδια, μακαρι να ειναι φαρσα ολα αυτα και να μην συντρεχει κανενας λογος ανησυχιας για τους χρηστες ADSL που "τυγχανει" να κατεβαζουν παρανομο υλικο. 

Τι να πω. Δεν εχουμε καποιο λογο για να αμφισβητησουμε τον φιλο που του συνεβηκε αυτο το δυσαρεστο γεγονος, αλλα οφειλουμε να εχουμε και μια μικρη (ή μεγαλη για αλλους) επιφυλαξη. 

Παντως τα πραγματα δεν πανε καθολου καλα τον τελευταιο καιρο στο θεμα του διαδικτυου. Που ειναι οι καλες χρυσες εποχες του Napster που κατεβαζαμε τον αγλεουρα απο mp3 (εστω και με 56αρα συνδεση) και δεν μας απασχολουσε τιποτα.

 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## blizard

> όσο για ένα παιδι που ειπε οτι πρεπει να σαι μαλ..κασ για να έχεις το adsl για ταινίες δλδ. αν δε μπορώ να κατεβάζω mp3 ή τανίες το adsl να το χω για καλύτερα ping στο war3 και για καλύτερο σερφάρισμα?
> 
> περιμένω σχόλια!!!


Το adsl *δεν έχει χρονοχρέωση* , και αυτό το κάνει πέρα συναγωνισμού με το Επακ..
Και αν μπαίνεις με Επακ 2 ώρες κάθε μεσημεράκι πχ, θα πληρώνεις όσο με dsl 256/128 !!!
(και λιγότερο να μπαίνεις, η ταχύτητα και η ελευθερία του dsl αξίζει)

Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες πράγματα που μπορείς να κάνεις στο internet, και ο καθένας έχει δικά του ...

----------


## viron

> *Γράφεις ότι το συγκεκριμένο αρχείο το είχαν βάλει επίτηδες. Χωρίς άδεια εισαγγελέα αυτό είναι παράνομο και επισύρει σοβαρές ποινές στον ISP για παρακολούθηση και παραβίαση προσωπικών δεδομένων. Ζήτησέ τους τα στοιχεία που έχουν και τον τρόπο που τα απέκτησαν και ρώτησε ένα δικηγόρο.*


Πάντως αν σας πάτε στην Αγγλία και βρείτε μια τηλεόραση, ή ένα ψυγείο! ή έναν υπολογιστή στο πεζοδρόμιο μέσα στο κουτί του και το πάρετε στο αυτοκίνητο σας πάτε αυτόφωρο με κατηγορία της κλοπής. Είναι δόλωμα που βάζει η αστυνομία και σας βιντεοσκοπεί από μακριά. Εκεί δεν πιάνουν αυτά περί αδειών και προσωπικών δεδομένων.

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που οι περισσότεροι ξαφνιάζεστε και άμεσα ή έμμεσα ομολογείτε ότι ο φίλος δεν είναι από τους λίγους που κανουν την παρανομία. Ναι παράνομη είναι και μια πράξη ακόμα και αν δεν συλληφθείς.

Ενδιαφέρον, αν συνηθίσεις σε περιβάλλον ατιμωρησίας νομιμοποιείς την παρανομία. Αραγε μόνο στο internet μας συμβαίνουν αυτά?

Βύρων.

----------


## princess

ενταξει το τι την κανει καθενας τη dls ειναι σχετικο.... Και γω κατεβασα "παρανομο υλικο" καποια στιγμη, και τωρα κατεβαζω το madrake, και πριν κανα δυο μερες κατεβασα τα sp της Ms για κατι φιλους που θα ηθελαν ωρες με τη dialup..  To θεμα ειναι οτι εδω ειναι Μπαλκανια, τη dsl που βαζει ο καθενας την βαζει για να κατεβασει ταινιες, και ολα τα συναφη (τουλαχιστον στην αρχη) κι αν αυτο κοπει απο τους isps θα κοπουν και πολλες συνδεσεις (μονο που κατεβαζουμε ταινιες με τετοιες ταχυτητες, ηρωες ειμαστε!)Απλα μου κανει εντυπωση η τοση ευαισθησια της acn γενικως (αυτοι δεν ηταν που εκοψαν και συνδεση λογω προβληματος με ιο :Wink:  τη στιγμη που μεγαλυτεροι υποτιθεται Isps (forthnet, otenet, hol) δεν εχουν κανει τιποτα.... Η εχουν βαλει το φιλο στο ματι, η κατι αλλο παιζεται...  :Evil:

----------


## morpheous

εδω δεν είναι αγγλία και δεν το αναφέρω ειρωνικά....
δοξα τον Θεο τετοιες παπα____ς δεν εχουμε

----------


## Ducklord

Βέβαια, ο Φίν και ο φίλος του γράφουν από τον ίδιο υπολογιστή, οπότε...
Α, ναι...
Δεν έπρεπε να το πω αυτό...

Πως το είπες εκείνο Γκόθικα;
"Ουπς, την έκανα πάλι";;;

;-)

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## chatasos

Για ψαχτείτε λίγο....

http://www.respectcopyrights.org/MPAA_FINALclean.pdf  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

ΥΓ: Καλή φάση ο πανικός...

----------


## princess

> Βέβαια, ο Φίν και ο φίλος του γράφουν από τον ίδιο υπολογιστή, οπότε...
> Α, ναι...
> Δεν έπρεπε να το πω αυτό...
> 
> Πως το είπες εκείνο Γκόθικα;
> "Ουπς, την έκανα πάλι";;;
> 
> ;-)
> 
> ...


αχ βρε παπια κακος εισαι... και μεις το σκεφτηκαμε(δε μπορουσαμε να το δουμε)αλλα τελως παντων ειμαστε πιο διακριτικοι.....  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## tvelocity

Έχω γνωρίσει απο κοντά και τον FiNN και τον Blu... Δεν υπάρχει η παραμικρή πιθανότητα να λένε ψέματα για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Αυτό για όσους μιλάνε για σενάρια δυσφήμισης της ACN. Αίσχος  :Evil:

----------


## Emerald

Θα συμφωνήσω με μερικούς από τους προλαλήσαντες. Κάποιο λάκο έχει η φάβα.
Δε ξέρω όμως ούτε το μέγεθος του λάκου, ούτε την ποιότητα της φάβας ....

----------


## Finn

Παιδια ελεος..το πα και το ξαναπα..Εμπαινα στο νετ απ το PC του αλλου παιδιου γιατι πολλη απλα δεν εχω συνδεση.Ο καθενας θα πηγαινε στον φιλο του για βοηθεια.
Και για 4395θ954 φορα..οποιος θελει ας παρει αυριο πρωι (και τωρα αμα ειναι ανοιχτα) στο τμημα εξυπ πελατων κι ας πει οτι λογαριασμος του δε δουλευει.Οταν ρωτησουν ονομα χρηστη ας δωσει finn και θα μαθει και τα παρακατω

----------


## panoz

Έχει αφασία ο πανικός, αυτό είναι αλήθεια.. ;p
Τέσπα υπάρχουν, και θα υπάρξουν ακόμα περισσοτερα στο μέλλον, εναλλακτικα προγράμματα του γαϊδάρου και του αζουρέου.. 
το dc γιατί δεν το ανέφερε κανείς? Direct Connect που σημαίνει ότι σύνδέεσαι σε έναν peer απευθείας και πρακτικά αποκλειστικά και είναι αρκετά δύσκολο (όχι αδύνατο) να υπάρχει ένα freelancer bot που να κοιτάζει τι εχεις και να κατεβαζει (τελευταία φορα που το χρησιμοποίησα δεν γινονταν share τα αρχεία παρα μόνο όταν είχε ολοκληρωθεί το download - ο νοών νοείτω)...

----------


## harisman

Παίδες, αν τελικά αποδειχτούν όσα λέει ο φίλος μας ο Finn, τότε είμαστε μπροστά σε μια απίστευτη μετάβαση για τα δεδομένα του "ελληνικού" internet.
Ως γνωστόν, ειδικότερα εμείς οι Ελληνες εχουμε ένα απίστευτο κακό: Κάνουμε ΠΑΝΤΑ ότι κάνει και ο άλλος, και μάλιστα το παραχέζουμε κιόλας. Για παράδειγμα, ΟΛΟΙ είναι προγραματιστές, hackers, δυκτιάδες, έμπειροι 18χρονοι "1337" linuxades - που δεν ξέρουν tcp/ip , C, sed/awk - , μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι cool, και της μόδας, χωρίς να την ψάχνουμε καθόλου. 
Αυτήν την στιγμή, ΟΛΟΙ μας θέλουμε να κατεβάζουμε τις τελευτάιες ταινίες από το internet, και ας περιμένουμε πολλές ώρες/μέρες/εβδομάδες/μήνες, την στιγμή που ο μαύρος στις καφετέριες μας την πουλάει 5 ευρό, έτοιμη στην συσκευασία τους.
Εγώ είμαι της γνώμης, ότι πρέπει να κατεβάζουμε μόνο τα απολύτως απαραίτητα και να μην δίνουμε τροφή στους χαρτογιακάδες πωλητές και αμόρφωτους καρεκλάκηδες των isp's που πέρνουν 3000ευρώ τον μήνα, που έχουν λεφτά και τα αγοράζουν όλα original, γιατί αυτοί χαράζουν τις πολιτικές ασφάλειας κυρίως με βάση λογιστικών μεγεθών, έσοδα-έξοδα, και όχι οι admins. 
Συμπέρασμα: Αν η περίπτωση του Finn τελικά οδηγηθεί με επιτυχία στην δικαιωσύνη, βάζω στοίχημα ότι την πολιτική της ACN θα την ακολουθήσει και η Forthnet, και η Otenet, και ΟΛΟΙ οι άλλοι, γιατί με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα εξοικονομούν bandwidth, το οποίο είναι πανάκριβο για αυτούς. Και όπως πάντα, οι χαμένοι θα είμαστε ΜΟΝΟ εμείς.

----------


## steli0s

ε αυτο παλι ειναι απο τα αγραφα!
πως μπορουμε να προστατευτουμε παιδια απο τετοια σκηνικα για p2p και torrent?
εχει κανενας καμια λυση?

----------


## chatasos

> Πολύ περίεργη κατάσταση. Για μένα τα πιθανά ενδεχόμενα είναι:
> 
> 1. Προσπάθεια δημιουργίας πανικού στους χρήστες για να σταματήσουν να κατεβάζουν. Π.χ. Finn και ο άλλος φίλος που λέει οτι φοβάται και τέρμα οι ταινίες δημιούργησαν το σκηνικό.
> 
> 2. Προσπάθεια δυσφήμισης της ACN
> 
> 3. Η ACN διέκοψε την σύνδεση για άλλο λόγο
> 
> 4. Επειδή στην ελλάδα το γεγονός είναι ασυνήθιστο, η ACN αντέδρασε σπασμωδικά και έκοψε τον χρήστη.
> ...


Εγώ την 4η θεωρώ σαν πιο πιθανή  :Twisted Evil:  άντε και την 1η.

Πολλοί είναι αυτοί που παίρνουν τέτοιες ειδοποιήσεις και ας μη φαίνονται...στα forums  :Wink:  απλά οι περισσότεροι γίνονται καλά παιδιά και δεν ξαναασχολούνται...

----------


## morpheous

harisman ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΕ....το μόνο που είναι σίγουρο ότι θα γίνει είναι θα χάσει ΠΟΛΟΥΣ πελάτες η acn  και αν το κάνουν και οι άλλοι ISP τότε το adsl στην Ελλάδα θα πατώσει...όλα αυτά μέχρι να θεσπιστούν νόμοι...

έλεος με την τρομολαγνεία...(γενικό σχόλιο, harisman δεν επικεντρώνετε σε σένα)

----------


## wintech2003

My 2cents:

Εγώ εχω ACN.. 1Mbps μισθωμένη σε Internet... Ριξτε μια ματια εδώ...
http://213.5.225.102:8080/

Τα βλέπετε τα χιλιάρια που πιάνει (1000kbps)?? Ε από Kazaa ειναι ΟΛΑ! Μπορώ αν θέλετε κιολας να σας κάνω μια λίστα με το τί έχουν τα NAS (Network Attached Storage - στα ελληνικά σερβεράκια για αρχεία   :Wink:  ) μας μέσα σε αρχεία πελατών (μιλάμε για TB mp3, ταινιών, τσοντων κτλ)
Μέχρι τα τέλη του 2004 ειχα δε 3 1024 ADSL, στις οποίες επικρατούσε το ίδιο σκηνικό απο P2P. Πάλι από ACN οι DSL...

Οι static ips μάλιστα ειναι καταχωρημένες στο ονομα μου στο ripe.net δλδ μπορει η οποιαδήποτε RIAA, MPAA και ΣΙΑ ΟΕ να δει τα στοιχεία μου αν θέλει να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.
Σας πληροφορώ οτι ΜΟΝΟ 1 φορα είχα λάβει τηλεφώνημα απο την ACN, και αυτό επειδη ενα PC είχε τον Netsky και έστελνε τρελό upload...
Μάλιστα, όχι μονο δεν μου κόψαν την DSL αλλα ο τεχνικός έκατσε 30 λεπτα (εκείνος με κάλεσε) και με βοήθησε να αφαιρέσω το worm.
ΠΟΤΕ δεν έχω λάβει e-mail από εταιρία προστασίας compyrighted material.
Μια φορά έλαβα απο την 3com γιατι εκανα λεει port scan στο δίκτυο της   :Laughing:  
Απάντησα στο email και όλα κομπλε.. κανενα πρόβλημα.

Θεωρώ απιθανο να έχει κλείσει χωρις προειδοποιήση η ACN τον λογαριασμό του Finn...

Επίσης θεωρώ απίθανο "το νομικό τμήμα να είχε πολύ δουλεια".

Τέλος πιστευω οτι δεν μας κοροϊδευει ο Finn αλλα αντιθετα κάποιος κοροιδευει τον Finn.
Σίγουρα κάποιο λάκο έχει η φάβα.

Αλλά όπως λένε όλοι, αυριο θα δουμε τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει.

----------


## Finn

Nα προσθεσω και κατι αλλο το οποιο θυμηθηκα μολις τωρα.
Μολις με πηραν τηλεφωνο και μου τα πανε για πρωτη φορα ειχα τρελα νευρα και οταν μου ειπε οτι μπορω να μιλησω στο νομικο τμημα ειπα οχι δε θελω θα βρω αλλη εταιρια.Μετα το σκεφτηκα ξανα και πηρα την εξυπηρετηση πελατων τους και τους ειπα τι παιζει και μου λεει "finn e?" χωρις να πω τπτ εγω..Λες κι ημουν η πρωτη τους περιπτωση και το ξεραν ολοι εκει μεσα

----------


## wintech2003

A ρε Finn.. μουρη εγινες στην ACN..

Α και σε όλους τους άλλους.. Δεν κλεινουν οι εταιρίες έτσι.. Και όλοι όσοι είμαστε εδω μεσα να φύγουμε απο πελάτες της ACN, στα @@ τους..

Αλλου ειναι τα λεφτα, οχι στον απλό κοσμακη  :Wink:

----------


## chatasos

> Τα βλέπετε τα χιλιάρια που πιάνει (1000kbps)?? Ε από Kazaa ειναι ΟΛΑ! Μπορώ αν θέλετε κιολας να σας κάνω μια λίστα με το τί έχουν τα NAS (Network Attached Storage - στα ελληνικά σερβεράκια για αρχεία   ) μας μέσα σε αρχεία πελατών (μιλάμε για TB mp3, ταινιών, τσοντων κτλ)
> Μέχρι τα τέλη του 2004 ειχα δε 3 1024 ADSL, στις οποίες επικρατούσε το ίδιο σκηνικό απο P2P. Πάλι από ACN οι DSL...


Αυτό θα πει ειλικρίνια  :Shocked:  
wintech2003 ετοιμάσου αύριο για ραβασάκι  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## wintech2003

lol,

ελευθερα, οποιος θελει, να φερει dvdakia να του γραψω..   8) 

αν και μάλλον χρειάζεται απο blu-ray και πάνω   :Wink:

----------


## Blu

Nai eimaste oloi synomotes na riksoume thn kyvernhsh ths ACN. Re paidia ACN exw ki egw me ACN empene ki o Finn mexri to prwi pou ton kopsan, me ACN daneikh mpainei kai twra hmarton pia. Ki o Terminal pou mas kserei, kserei oti den kanoume plaka. As parete pia ayto to perivohto thlefwnaki avrio na rwthsete. Ysterografo: Den exoume kanei symfwnia na paroume pososta apo ton ote gia ta thlefwna pou tha kanete, oi klhseis sto helpdesk tous den xrewnetai!

----------


## Νικαετός

> Τέλος πιστευω οτι δεν μας κοροϊδευει ο Finn αλλα αντιθετα κάποιος κοροιδευει τον Finn. 
> Σίγουρα κάποιο λάκο έχει η φάβα.


Αυτό ακριβώς έγραψα και εγώ Γιώργο. Κάποιος (κατά πάσα πιθανότητα)κάνει φάρσα στον Φιν. (Αυτό τουλάχιστον ΘΕΛΩ να πιστεύω, γιατί ΄διαφορετικά...κλάψτα Χαράλαμπε)   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## wintech2003

*Blu*, 

lol καταρχας.. κατα δευτερον plz γράφε ελληνικα   :Wink:

----------


## Blu

Nai kanoun farsa sto Finn apo thn ACN, travhksane klhro kai lene poion tha koroidepsoume shmera.. A nai to Finn. As tou kopsoume th syndesh, as tou poume gia  thn Columbia, gia nomika tmhmata kai mhnhseis kai nai tha gelasoume poly.. Kala sovara milate twra?

----------


## wintech2003

*NIKOSEAGLE*, 

Γιατι κλαφτα χαραλαμπε..??

Αν δεν θέλουν να κατεβάζουμε απο P2P ας το δηλώσουν στο website τους και ας τα κάνουν block στο δίκτυο τους να μην έχουμε ΚΑΝ προσβαση (αλλα εις γνώση μας).

Και τέρμα.. Το κάνουν? ΟΧΙ.. ε στα @@ μας λοιπον  8)

----------


## Νικαετός

> Nai eimaste oloi synomotes na riksoume thn kyvernhsh ths ACN. Re paidia ACN exw ki egw me ACN empene ki o Finn mexri to prwi pou ton kopsan, me ACN daneikh mpainei kai twra hmarton pia. Ki o Terminal pou mas kserei, kserei oti den kanoume plaka. As parete pia ayto to perivohto thlefwnaki avrio na rwthsete. Ysterografo: Den exoume kanei symfwnia na paroume pososta apo ton ote gia ta thlefwna pou tha kanete, oi klhseis sto helpdesk tous den xrewnetai!


Blu , δεν αμφισβητούμε ότι όντως έτσι έγινε. Απλά ο λόγος δεν μας φαίνεται πειστικός , από την άποψη ότι είναι πως να το πω ..διάτρητος , άρα προφανώς κάτι άλλο παίζει. Ας μάθει λοιπόν αύριο ο φίλος Φιν , από το νομικό τμήμα τον ακριβή λόγο ,τεκμηριωμένο και ας μας ενημερώσει αν έχει την υπομονή.

Προσωπικά , όπως και αν έχει το θέμα , εύχομαι καλά ξεμπερδέματα.   :Wink:

----------


## morpheous

Αν δεν είναι στον κοσμάκη τότε γιατί τόσος ντόρος για μια παραπλανητική διαφήμιση του οτε…δεν λέω έχουν και άλλες πυγές αλλα ο κοσμάκης είναι ένα αξιόλογο και διόλου ευκαταφρόνητη πυγή…

Πλάκα ίσως να μην είναι αλλά κάτι γενικός και αόριστος δεν πάει καλά…
Και να μην είναι πλάκα όμως ξανάλεω χωρίς ξεκάθαρο νομικό πλαίσιο δεν έχουμε κάτι να φοβόμαστε….

----------


## tvelocity

Και πώς ακριβώς του κάνανε πλάκα δηλαδή; Συνδέσανε καμιά μαγική συσκευή στην γραμμή του, ώστε όταν νομίζει οτι μιλάει με ACN να μιλάει με το φαρσέρ; Γράουρ  :Mr. Green:  Δυστυχώς το θέμα είναι σοβαρό.... :?

----------


## Νικαετός

> Nai kanoun farsa sto Finn apo thn ACN, travhksane klhro kai lene poion tha koroidepsoume shmera.. A nai to Finn. As tou kopsoume th syndesh, as tou poume gia thn Columbia, gia nomika tmhmata kai mhnhseis kai nai tha gelasoume poly.. Kala sovara milate twra?






> lol καταρχας.. κατα δευτερον plz γράφε ελληνικα



Το ύφος σου blu , καθώς και το ότι συνεχίζεις να γράφεις greeklish , από τη στιγμή που ξέρεις πως αποφεύγονται στο φόρουμ ...δεν είναι καλός σύμμαχος.   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## wintech2003

*Blu*, 

Δευτερη φορά.. μην γράφεις ελληνικά σε παρακαλώ... αν δεν ξέρεις να γράφεις ελληνικά χρησιμοποίησε greeklish to greek translator ( http://speech.ilsp.gr/greeklish/greeklishdemo.asp ) πρώτα και μετά πόσταρε.

http://www.adslgr.com/policy.php

----------


## murray

Άλλη Vivodi μας βρήκε, μου φαίνεται...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bubbleboobl

Καλα... εσεις νομίζετε ότι η acn/altec θέλει να χάσει τους πελάτες της... αλλά αν όντως δέχθηκε ενημέρωση απο την columbia τι θα έκανε;;; Θα έγραφε ολόκληρη columbia???
Θεωρώ πως η ταινία ήταν δόλωμα απο πλευράς της Columbia και οχι της acn... Χ**τηκε η acn να βάζει δολώματα... Νομίζετε οτι δεν έχει τίποτα αλλο να κάνει και θα κάθετε να βάζει δολώματα στους χρήστες της;;;
Οσον αφορά τα νομικά θέματα θα δείξει ποιος είναι καλυμμένος και ποιος όχι. πάντως ο φίλος finn δεν νομίζω.
Εγώ χαίρομαι για τις κινήσεις της acn κλειδωνει/μπλοκάρει/διαγράφει και το ιντερνετ πλέον δεν είναι πλέον μία παιδική χαρά...
Η αρχή έγινε... ας δούμε πως θα κινηθούν και οι υπόλοιπες εταιρείες σε παρόμοια γεγονότα.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Και πώς ακριβώς του κάνανε πλάκα δηλαδή; Συνδέσανε καμιά μαγική συσκευή στην γραμμή του, ώστε όταν νομίζει οτι μιλάει με ACN να μιλάει με το φαρσέρ; Γράουρ  Δυστυχώς το θέμα είναι σοβαρό....


tvelocity , έγραψα "ΘΕΛΩ να πιστεύω" . 




> Blu , δεν αμφισβητούμε ότι όντως έτσι έγινε. Απλά ο λόγος δεν μας φαίνεται πειστικός , από την άποψη ότι είναι πως να το πω ..διάτρητος , άρα προφανώς κάτι άλλο παίζει. Ας μάθει λοιπόν αύριο ο φίλος Φιν , από το νομικό τμήμα τον ακριβή λόγο ,τεκμηριωμένο και ας μας ενημερώσει αν έχει την υπομονή.


Ο λόγος έχει σημασία , το γιατί δηλαδή . Σε απλά ελληνικά , μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος λόγος και όχι το "back to the future"? (και αυτό ήταν η δικαιολογία από πλευράς ACN έστω ?)

----------


## Νικαετός

> Θεωρώ πως η ταινία ήταν δόλωμα απο πλευράς της Columbia και οχι της acn... Χ**τηκε η acn να βάζει δολώματα... Νομίζετε οτι δεν έχει τίποτα αλλο να κάνει και θα κάθετε να βάζει δολώματα στους χρήστες της;;;


Νομίζω πως ήδη ειπώθηκε πάνω από μία φορά πως η ταινία ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ της Columbia.   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Blu

Συγνωμη για τα greeglish, δεν ειδα τισ προειδοποιησεις λογω του οτι δεν εκανα refresh τη σελιδα. Παιδια το υφος μου δεν ειναι επιθετικο, απλα επειδη γνωριζω τα γεγονοτα απο πρωτο χερι λεω την αληθεια με λιγο humor. Επισης αν διαβασετε μερικα αλλα post ειναι πολυ ακραια :δυσφημηση της ACN, φαρσα στο finn, αυτα ειναι εντελως θεωριες συνομωσιας. Δλδ οπως ειπε κι ο Terminal θα επρεπε να εχουν κανει τερατα, τον ακουσα να μιλαει με το help desk  ρε παιδια, του ελεγαν για Columbia και τετοια περιεργα. Δλδ για ποιο αλλο λογο θα τον εκοβαν?

----------


## morpheous

> Εγώ χαίρομαι για τις κινήσεις της acn κλειδωνει/μπλοκάρει/διαγράφει και το ιντερνετ πλέον δεν είναι πλέον μία παιδική χαρά...
> Η αρχή έγινε... ας δούμε πως θα κινηθούν και οι υπόλοιπες εταιρείες σε παρόμοια γεγονότα.



και γω χαίρομαι...ιδικά έτσι χωρίς προειδοποιήσει....super η acn...ζήτω η acn....

πίστεψε με τέτοια μαιλς οι isp παίρνουν πολλά ανά μέρα...

----------


## bubbleboobl

> Νομίζω πως ήδη ειπώθηκε πάνω από μία φορά πως η ταινία ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ της Columbia.


Δεν ξέρω αν η columbia συνεργάζεται με αλλες εταιρείες, εννοώ η columbia και η κάθε columbia που μπορεί να ενημέρωσε την acn.

----------


## tvelocity

> tvelocity , έγραψα "ΘΕΛΩ να πιστεύω" .


Αυτό το μεταφράζω σε:

"Μπορώ να κατεβάζω όσα DVD, DivX, και mp3 θέλω, free απο bittorrent, για πάντα;"  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Νικαετός

> δυσφημηση της ACN, φαρσα στο finn, αυτα ειναι εντελως θεωριες συνομωσιας. Δλδ οπως ειπε κι ο Terminal θα επρεπε να εχουν κανει τερατα, τον ακουσα να μιλαει με το help desk ρε παιδια, του ελεγαν για Columbia


Προσωπικά , αν είμαι ικανοποιημένος από τον isp μου πολύ πολύ δύσκολα τον αλλάζω , αν κάποιος τον κατηγορήσει. (ίσα ίσα που θα τον υπερασπιστώ κιόλας) . 

Το ότι επιμένουν κάποιοι πως η ταινία δεν είναι της Columbia ,δεν σου λέει κάτι ? Anyway , περιμένουμε αύριο τις εξελίξεις. Και πάλι εύχομαι καλά ξεμπερδέματα.

----------


## Lazy Dog

> Εγώ χαίρομαι για τις κινήσεις της acn κλειδωνει/μπλοκάρει/διαγράφει και το ιντερνετ πλέον δεν είναι πλέον μία παιδική χαρά...
> Η αρχή έγινε... ας δούμε πως θα κινηθούν και οι υπόλοιπες εταιρείες σε παρόμοια γεγονότα.


Αφου χαιρεσαι...ενταξει τοτε :? . Τι λες ρε φιλε αληθεια?Αν δεν γουσταρει η ACN να κατεβαζουμε παρανομο υλικο να το γραψει με μεγαλα γραμματα στην ιστοσελιδα της να το ξερουμε. Ρε δεν πανε να φτυσουνε τα @@ τους. Κωλοεταιρια ηταν και κωλοεταιρια θα ειναι :Blackeyed:   :Blackeyed:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## Νικαετός

> "Μπορώ να κατεβάζω όσα DVD, DivX, και mp3 θέλω, free απο bittorrent, για πάντα;"


Όσοι το έκαναν  ήδη πιστεύω πως έχουν "ηρεμήσει" αρκετά. Εγώ από τότε που έκλεισε το audiogalaxy , δεν ξανακατέβασα από p2p ! Δεν με απασχολεί αυτό λοιπόν ως χρήστη. Είναι προσπάθεια ελέγχου και αυτό με ενοχλεί. Ας γίνει αυτό που αναφέρει ο wintech , ξέρετε είναι παράνομη αυτή η δραστηριότητα κλπ κλπ. ,αλλά ας μας έχουν προειδοποιήσει πρώτα .

----------


## morpheous

ακριβώς...και η ταμπέλα "παράνομο" δεν ειναι 100% νομικά εγκυρή...

----------


## Blu

Εγω 1 μηνα εχω ολο κι ολο dsl, εχω ACN και ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος. Τελεια ταχυτητα, μια χαρα εξυπηρετηση, ευκολη πληρωμη και συνδρομη για ενα μηνα.. Δεν κατηγορω την ACN. Το μονο που με χαλασε ειναι το σημερινο γιατι δεν κρυβω οτι κατεβαζω ταινιες, mp3s και video clips ολη την ωρα και δεν θελω ενα ωραιο πρωινο να ξυπνησω με κομμενη τη συνδεση.

----------


## wintech2003

Τον κόβω οτι στο τέλος θα πεσει τσακωμός και σε αυτό το thread...   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Lazy Dog

> και δεν θελω ενα ωραιο πρωινο να ξυπνησω με κομμενη τη συνδεση.


Θα πας σε αλλη  :Very Happy: 




> Τον κόβω οτι στο τέλος θα πεσει τσακωμός και σε αυτό το thread...


LoL!

----------


## bubbleboobl

> Αφου χαιρεσαι...ενταξει τοτε  . Τι λες ρε φιλε αληθεια?Αν δεν γουσταρει η ACN να κατεβαζουμε παρανομο υλικο να το γραψει με μεγαλα γραμματα στην ιστοσελιδα της να το ξερουμε. Ρε δεν πανε να φτυσουνε τα @@ τους. Κωλοεταιρια ηταν και κωλοεταιρια θα ειναι


Δεν νομίζω ότι ενδιαφέρει την οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία τι κατεβάζει ο κάθε χρήστης τους, πιθανόν όμως να ήταν υποχρεωμένοι να το κάνουν... Δεν γνωρίζω τις νομικές κυρώσεις που ίσως να έχει αν δεν προέβαινε σε αυτό. Αν όμως έχει κυρώσεις τότε φύλαξε τα ρούχα του να έχει τα μισά...

----------


## Blu

Γιατι να γινει τσακωμος? Ο finn ειπε την ιστορια του, την οποια στηριζω, ας κανει καποιος moderator ενα τηλεφωνο αυριο να ρωτησει στην ιδια την ACN και ας γραψει μετα εδω να φυγουν οι οποιες αμφιβολιες.

----------


## Finn

Απλα ενα μικρο-προβληματακι που υπαρχει εδω ειναι οτι αμφισβητουνται τα λεγομενα μου επειδη εχω 9-10 ποστς..σορρυ που δεν ημουν μελος πιο πολυ ωστε να εχω κερδισει την εμπιστοσυνη σας.

----------


## Blu

Να συμπληρωσω οτι οι απαντησεις ερχονται πιο γρηγορα και απο live chat :P Μεχρι να απαντησω σε κατι εχουν ερθει 3-4 απαντησεις απο αλλους!

----------


## wintech2003

Εγώ ήδη έχω δώσει το thread στα contacts μου στην ACN   :Wink:  

Να δουμε τι θα πουν και επίσημα...

----------


## Blu

Nice wintech2003  :Wink:

----------


## wintech2003

Εμενα σερνετε και το Internet λόγω του Kazaa που λέγαμε πιο πανω..  :Smile: 

Και για να κανω ενα refresh θελει 1 λεπτο, όπου ήδη σίγουρα κάποιοι έχουν απαντήσει και άλλα  :Smile: 

Απο traffic shaping ξέρει κανεις να βοηθήσει? με κανα freebsd.. m0n0wall έχει δουλεψει κανεις?

----------


## murray

Finn, δεν είναι θέμα εμπιστοσύνης και φυσικά δεν είναι θέμα posts. Όπως μπορούμε να είμαστε δύσπιστοι απέναντί σου, το ίδιο εύκολα μπορούμε να είμαστε και απέναντι στους Masters Of Technology. Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι το τι λέει ο καθένας. Καταλαβαίνεις από μόνος σου ότι η όλη ιστορία που συζητούμε από το απόγευμα "βρωμάει" πάρα πολύ. Και ο ίδιος ο Νεκτάριος να την έγραφε, πάλι την ίδια δυσπιστία θα είχαμε απέναντί του. Φαντάζομαι να καταλαβαίνεις τι σου λέω.

----------


## Finn

Φυσικα και καταλαωαινω τι λες.Απλα παρατηρησα διαφορα στην αντιμετωπιση που ειχα σε forum πουμε γνωριζουν λιγο παραπανω (βλεπε insomnia και myphone)
Αυριο ελπιζω να μαθω κατι παραπανω απ την ACN

----------


## Blu

murray δεν απαντω εκ μερους του finn, απλα αλλο να μπαινω εγω πρωτο ποστ και να λεω κατι τραβηγμενο που δεν εχει ξανατυχει σε κανενα. Αν το πει ενα ατομο που ειναι καιρο στο forum και ποσταρει συνεχεια τοτε ειναι πιο πιστευτο και δεν θα υπηρχαν τοσες αμφιβολιες. Αυτο πιστευω λεει ο finn.

----------


## Αλεξης

Καλησπεριζω και γω...

 Πρωτο μου post εδω γιαυτο συνχωρεστε με αν κανω καποιο λαθος  :Very Happy:  
   Mπορειτε να με βρειτε ως ReDBouL σε Insomnia Myphone κλπ...
Αναφέρω πως ξέρω προσωπικά και εγώ τον Finn και δεν νομίζω οτι θα το εβγαζε απο το μυαλο του...Δυστυχως εδω τα πραγματα ειναι σοβαρα...Δε ξερω τι να υποθεσω ειναι ακόμα σκοτεινή η υποθεση...
  Ειμαι κατοικος εξωτερικου (Ιταλια) με μια γραμμη 1mbit.Και χρησιμοποιω το dc++ 
  και το irc μεσω packetnews,και ρωτω ποια μετρα πρεπει να λαβω?Ακουσα για αλλαγη
πορτ σε dc πεστε πως το αλλαζουμε...Ομοιως για irc?


  Παντως εδω και η κουτση μαρια εχει dsl και μαλιστα 4 mbps (αφου η χαμηλοτερη που κυκλοφορει ειναι η 800αρα) και κανει 40 ευρω..Με λιγα λογια τα dls πανε συννεφο..
Για κοπιες τι να πω?Στους δρομους παντου..μεσα στα πανεπιστημια και εκει που τρως,οτι τελευταιο εχει βγει,αντθρωπος δε λεει τπτ...Μαλιστα αυτοι χρησιμοποιουν  
ενα trick Fac-Simile γραφουν στα cd για διαφιμιστικους σκοπους και καλα..Και δεν εχω ακουσει εδω ποτε τετοια περιπτωση...
  Αντι δλδ να πιασουν τους εμπορους πιανουν τους απλους χρηστες?
Πιστευω πως ειναι καθαρη μαλ@κια της ACN που ΔΕΝ προκειτε ποτε να χρησιμοποιησω...

----------


## Evris

Ετσι όπως τα παρουσιάζει ο παθών, εμένα δεν με πείθει. Αλλοίμονο αν οι ISP έκοβαν τη σύνδεση/συνδρομή σε όποιον κάνει παράνομη χρήση του διαδικτύου. Τότε δεν θα είχε κανένας Internet. *Ας μας γράψει ο παθών με ποιά στοιχεία η ACN προέβη σε αυτήν την ενέργεια.* Οπως γράφουν κι άλλοι, κάποιο λάκκο έχει η φάβα.

----------


## Αλεξης

Φιλε Evris λογικο αυτο που λες,ειναι οντως κουφο,αλλα ετσι ειναι.Γιατι αλοιμονο?

  Βαση ποιας αρχης/σκεπτικου στηριζεσε και το λες αυτο?Ισως ξεκινησαν τωρα...Αν και εγω δεν το πιστευω,αυτοι ισως ηθελαν να παιξουν,γιαυτο το επαιξαν λεπτομεριακοι,αλλα θα την πατησουν στο τελος...

Σε αυτες τις εταιριες το παιζουν ολοι τους master των υπολογιστων και δεν εχουν τελειωσει λυκειο..Μα γιατι κανεις ασκοπα bold?Aν ακομα και ο ιδιος δεν ξερει πως θα σου πει τα στοιχεια?

----------


## Evris

O Βύρων σχολιάζοντας κείμενό μου, γράφει ότι 

_στην Αγγλία έτσι και βρείτε μια τηλεόραση, ή ένα ψυγείο! ή έναν υπολογιστή στο πεζοδρόμιο μέσα στο κουτί του και το πάρετε στο αυτοκίνητο σας πάτε αυτόφωρο με κατηγορία της κλοπής. Είναι δόλωμα που βάζει η αστυνομία και σας βιντεοσκοπεί από μακριά. Εκεί δεν πιάνουν αυτά περί αδειών και προσωπικών δεδομένων._ 

Φίλε μου, να μην μπερδεύουμε τα πράγματα. Αλλο Αστυνομία άλλο ACN Hellas. Η εισαγγελική άδεια και τα προσωπικά δεδομένα ισχύουν σε όλες τις δημοκρατικές και πολιτισμένες χώρες της Ευρώπης.

----------


## Finn

Πως να σου πω ρε φιλε Evris. To πα και το ξαναπα.Μου ειπαν θα με παρουν τηλ απ το νομικο τους τμημα..ολη μερα δε το καναν..το απογευμα τηλεφωνησα και μου ειπαν απο αυριο απο αυριο...
παω να ξεραθω κι εγω τωρα και τα λεμε αυριο με νεοτερα.

----------


## KyR-X

> ενταξει το τι την κανει καθενας τη dls ειναι σχετικο.... Και γω κατεβασα "παρανομο υλικο" καποια στιγμη, και τωρα κατεβαζω το madrake, και πριν κανα δυο μερες κατεβασα τα sp της Ms για κατι φιλους που θα ηθελαν ωρες με τη dialup..  To θεμα ειναι οτι εδω ειναι Μπαλκανια, τη dsl που βαζει ο καθενας την βαζει για να κατεβασει ταινιες, και ολα τα συναφη (τουλαχιστον στην αρχη) κι αν αυτο κοπει απο τους isps θα κοπουν και πολλες συνδεσεις (μονο που κατεβαζουμε ταινιες με τετοιες ταχυτητες, ηρωες ειμαστε!)Απλα μου κανει εντυπωση η τοση ευαισθησια της acn γενικως (αυτοι δεν ηταν που εκοψαν και συνδεση λογω προβληματος με ιο τη στιγμη που μεγαλυτεροι υποτιθεται Isps (forthnet, otenet, hol) δεν εχουν κανει τιποτα.... Η εχουν βαλει το φιλο στο ματι, η κατι αλλο παιζεται...


Τώρα που το καλοσκέφτωμαι...

ALTEC ALTER έχουν καμιά σχέση?
Η εστω η ALTEC με ποιά κανάλια παίζει?

Γιατί αρχίζω και ψηλιάζωμαι με τα πολλά πολλά που βλέπω οτι κάποιοι δεν πολυγουστάρουν το ιντερνετ στην Ελλάδα? Ωραία κι αν προσπαθούν να το υποβαθμίσουν γενικά, πως ακριβώς θα γίνει αυτό με ολο το κόσμο γύρω μας να βρίσκεται σε λίγο έτη φωτός μπροστά?
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι γίνεται σε αυτό το τόπο..

----------


## Evris

Finn

Με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον περιμένω να μας παραθέσεις τα στοιχεία που έχει εναντίον σου η ACN όπως επίσης και το νόμιμο του τρόπου που τα απέκτησε. Το γεγονός ότι δεν τα γνωρίζεις ενώ έχεις υποστεί τις συνέπειες, αντίκειται σε κάθε περί δικαίου λογική. Ολα αυτά εφόσον θεωρήσουμε ότι μας παραθέτεις ολόκληρη την αλήθεια.

Evris

----------


## no_logo

στο εξωτερικό ήδη γίνεται της κακομοίρας με τα p2p, οι αγωγές σε χρήστες, τα μπλοκαρισμένα ports. Μάλλον και εδώ πρόκειται να ξεκινήσει το πανηγύρι, πέρα από βασικά μέτρα ασφαλειας (να ξεχάσουν όλοι προγράμματα σαν το καζαα, χρήση φίλτρου ηλεκτρονικών διευθύνσεων όπως το protowallhttp://www.bluetack.co.uk/index.php
το peerguardianhttp://www.methlabs.org/methlabs.htm
υπάρχουν και άλλες λύσεις αρκεί να τις πιστέψουμε και να τις παλέψουμε/να τις κάνουμε γνωστές και σε άλλους πέρα από τα τείχη του φόρουμ.




> A call to all P2P users
> 
> As of late the MPAA's and RIAA's of the world are claiming that we are denying them their justly earned money and are trying to find ways to put an end to this supposed loss through litigation. It would seem that their scare tactics have been fruitful as they keep getting settlements out of court and probably generate even more profit from these activities.
> 
> The aim of their campaign, of course, is not to target and eradicate file sharing as much as it is an attempt to control the market and dictate where and on what our hard earned money is spent. The wealthiest, nowadays, decide what we listen to and watch using staggering public relations campaigns; most releases are "format" productions where talent, passion and creativity come after profits and greed. Most of us feel that they should look into wider availability and more affordable pricing instead of claiming higher moral ground as an excuse to prop up an outdated and failing business model.
> 
> Ironically, dramatic theaters, opera houses and so forth are desperately trying to find an audience among the "common" people, as their traditionally highbrow image is not allowing them to be competitive. However, the production companies are working towards a dangerous inaccessibility for regular people. It is natural that we want to be able to watch the movies and listen to the music; it has always been and always will be. Hence, we turn to file sharing, and/or borrow CD's from our friends and so forth.
> 
> Availability and affordable prices
> ...

----------


## wintech2003

Εγω γι'αυτο κατεβάζω απο newsgroups και τέλος   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## dantouan

Και απο private ftp's...  :3d glasses:

----------


## McAli

Οκ ηρεμα τα πράγματα τώρα.Φαντάζομαι πολύ κόσμος θα επικοινωνήσει με την ACN σε λίγες ώρες, οπότε τα λέμε κατά τις 9 το πρωί με περισσότερα νέα.

----------


## danoiz

Δεν βρίσκω κανέναν σοβαρό λόγο για το οτι διάβασα 16 σελίδες ενός thread με πιπεράτο σενάριο (p2p), λαμπρό cast (νέους χρήστες που μπαίνουν για να υποστηρίξουν το γκαντέμη της υπόθεσης) και άφθονες ερμηνείες των "γεγονότων".

Με κάτι τέτοια μυθιστορήματα αρχίζει και μου τη δίνει η απρόσκοπτη δυνατότητα προπαγάνδας που προσφέρεται απλόχερα μέσω ενός forum.

----------


## zardoz

*Μια διαφορετική θεωρία συνομωσίας:*

Η ταχύτητα μου πετάει. Πετάει (χθές βράδυ και σήμερα) περισσότερο
από ότι πέταγε πρίν το καλοκαίρι. Ανέβασα τα connections μου, 
χαλάρωσα το QoS και πάλει πετάει (πλήρης οριζοντιοποίηση, χωρίς
να ενοχλεί στο σερφάρισμα).

Μήπως ο φίλος finn ήθελε να κατεβάσει τα άπαντα του Κωστή παλαμά
σκαναρισμένα σε εικόνες (120GB) και έστειλε αυτό το post ώστε όλοι
να τα παίξουν και να απελευθερωθούν οι γραμμές?

Μπράβο finn.

----------


## McAli

εγώ ακόμα περιμένω κάποιον που να επικοινώνησε με ACN........

----------


## kostas__7

Παιδια ειναι προβλημα της acn ,forthnet, vivodi κτλπα να ακολουθησει αυτη τη τακτικη.Με αυτο τον τροπο θα απομακρινει του μισους και περισσοτερους χρηστες του internet.
Π Ρ Ο Β Λ Η Μ Α  Τ Ο Υ Σ

----------


## SarahKane

Να παραθέσω μια συνέντευξη που μάλλον θα σας φανεί χρήσιμη

κυρία Ροζίτα Σπινάσα είναι απόφοιτος της Νομικής Σχολής του Παν/μιου Αθηνών, με μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές στο Παν/μιο της Κολωνίας, οι οποίες είχαν ως αντικείμενο το δίκαιο του Internet. Εργάζεται στην Αθήνα ως δικηγόρος, με ειδίκευση σε θέματα πνευματικής και βιομηχανικής ιδιοκτησίας. Μιλήσαμε μαζί της με αφορμή τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις στο κομμάτι που φαίνεται να μαστίζει τη μουσική βιομηχανία, αυτό που οι δισκογραφικές εταιρίες έχουν βαπτίσει διεθνώς 'πειρατεία'. Ανεξάρτητα από την θέση του καθενός όσον αφορά στο ιδεολογικό, ηθικό, αλλά και καθαρά πρακτικό μέρος, θελήσαμε να λύσουμε τις απορίες μας για ττο νομικό σκέλος. Είναι νόμιμο να χρησιμοποιεί κανείς ένα πρόγραμμα ανταλλαγής αρχείων; Να κατεβάζει κομμάτια για προσωπική χρήση; Να αντιγράφει cd; Σύμφωνα με την ελληνική νομοθεσία, μπορεί να μηνυθεί ο απλός χρήστης; Ο εκφοβισμός έχει και νομική βάση; Αρκετές οι απορίες μας και τι καλύτερο από το να αναθέσουμε σε έναν ειδικό επί του θέματος, την κυρία Σπινάσα, την αποστολή να μας τις λύσει. 

- Κυρία Σπινάσα, πριν ένα μήνα μάθαμε για μια ντιρεκτίβα που, αν και δεν έχει εγκριθεί τελικά από το Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο, αποτελεί μια προσπάθεια άσκησης επιθετικής πολιτικής κι εκφοβισμού απέναντι στο φαινόμενο που 'μαστίζει' τη μουσική βιομηχανία, την πειρατεία φτάνοντας ως τον τελικό χρήστη. Ακόμα και οι απλοί fan της μουσικής, και όχι οι επαγγελματίες πειρατές, θα διώκονται νομικά, αν π.χ. ανταλλάσσουν κομμάτια μέσω internet. Τι ισχύει τελικά; 

Η πρόταση της ΕΕ στην οποία αναφέρεστε ψηφίστηκε πρόσφατα ως οδηγία από το Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο και θα πρέπει να ενσωματωθεί στο εθνικό δίκαιο των Κρατών - Μελών. Η οδηγία όμως αυτή εισάγει αποκλειστικά και μόνο μέτρα για την αποτελεσματικότερη προστασία των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων και την δίωξη αυτών που τα προσβάλλουν, χωρίς να τροποποιεί σε κανένα σημείο το νομικό πλαίσιο που ισχύει σχετικά με τα ίδια τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Η νέα δηλαδή αυτή οδηγία δεν προβλέπει δυσμενέστερες ρυθμίσεις για τη χρήση των πνευματικών έργων από το κοινό. 

- Με τη χώρα μας, πιο συγκεκριμένα, τί γίνεται; 

Τα μέτρα που προβλέπει η οδηγία ισχύουν και εφαρμόζονται ήδη στη χώρα μας, καθώς ο ελληνικός νόμος για την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία, ο οποίος είναι από τους πληρέστερους νόμους της Ευρώπης, τα έχει συμπεριλάβει κατά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος τους στο νομικό «οπλοστάσιο» που διαθέτει για την προστασία των πνευματικών έργων και την πιο αποτελεσματική παύση των προσβολών τους. Πράγματι όμως παρατηρείται η διεθνής τάση της αύξησης των προσπαθειών για πληρέστερο και αυστηρότερο έλεγχο της αγοράς, με σκοπό την αποτελεσματικότερη προστασία των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, ακριβώς γιατί η μουσική - και όχι μόνο - πειρατεία έχει πάρει ανεξέλεγκτες διαστάσεις, λόγω των νέων δυνατοτήτων που προσφέρει η ψηφιακή τεχνολογία και το internet. Δεν μπορεί λοιπόν να αποκλειστεί και μια μελλοντική θέσπιση αυστηρότερων διατάξεων όσον αφορά και την ίδια τη χρήση των πνευματικών έργων, με διεύρυνση της προστασίας των δικαιωμάτων των δημιουργών τους. 

- Σύμφωνα με την μέχρι τώρα ελληνική κι ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία, είναι παράνομο να ανταλλάσσει κανείς και να αντιγράφει cd στο οικείο περιβάλλον του; Και ποια είναι τα όρια που συνιστούν παράνομη ενέργεια; 

Σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία που ισχύει στην Ελλάδα, η οποία είναι πλήρως εναρμονισμένη με την ευρωπαϊκή, η αναπαραγωγή (αντιγραφή) μουσικών έργων επιτρέπεται, όταν γίνεται για προσωπική και μόνο χρήση του προσώπου που αντιγράφει. Η ρύθμιση αυτή είναι αποτέλεσμα της στάθμισης από τη μια των συμφερόντων των καλλιτεχνών, οι οποίοι έχουν ως εισόδημά τους την αμοιβή από τη χρήση των έργων τους, από την άλλη όμως και των εύλογων συμφερόντων των χρηστών, καθώς τα πνευματικά έργα δεν είναι μόνο εμπορεύσιμο προϊόν, αλλά αποτελούν αγαθά της παγκόσμιας κουλτούρας και πολιτιστικής κληρονομιάς. Για το λόγο αυτό επιτρέπεται η αντιγραφή πνευματικών έργων και χωρίς την άδεια του δημιουργού, όταν αυτή γίνεται για προσωπική χρήση, για την οποία όμως πρέπει να καταβάλλεται εύλογη αμοιβή στον δημιουργό. Η αμοιβή αυτή προεισπράττεται κατά την πώληση των τεχνικών μέσων που χρησιμοποιούνται για την αντιγραφή, τόσο των μηχανημάτων αντιγραφής (recorder, pc), όσο και των υλικών φορέων (κασέτες, cd) ήχου και εικόνας (στις τιμές πωλήσεως περιλαμβάνεται επιβάρυνση σε ποσοστό 4% έως 6%).

- Τι συνιστά ακριβώς αυτή την προσωπική χρήση; 

Η αντιγραφή για προσωπική χρήση σημαίνει ότι επιτρέπεται να γράψεις τραγούδια σε μία κασέτα ή cd για τον εαυτό σου, ή για να τη χαρίσεις σε φιλικό σου πρόσωπο. Βέβαια απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση είναι η αντιγραφή να μην γίνεται με σκοπό το κέρδος, ούτε να ξεπερνά τα όρια της συνηθισμένης κοινωνικής δραστηριότητας. Δηλαδή η αντιγραφή μουσικών κομματιών σε μεγάλο αριθμό cd, ακόμα και αν αυτά μοιραστούν δωρεάν, ξεπερνά σαφώς τα όρια της προσωπικής χρήσεως. 

- Πάμε στην online ανταλλαγή αρχείων. Τι γίνεται όταν κανείς ανταλλάσσει αρχεία χρησιμοποιώντας ένα σχετικό πρόγραμμα, όπως το Kazaa και το Soulseek; Παρανομεί; 

Για να διαπιστώσουμε τι αποτελεί και τι όχι παράνομη προσβολή των διατάξεων για την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία κατά την on-line ανταλλαγή μουσικών αρχείων, πρέπει να εξετάσουμε τις επιμέρους πράξεις μια προς μια: 

(α) Ο χρήστης αντιγράφει μουσικά αρχεία στον σκληρό δίσκο του υπολογιστή του, με σκοπό να μπορούν άλλοι χρήστες να τα αντιγράψουν με τη βοήθεια προγραμμάτων τύπου napster, kazaa και λοιπών. Ο χρήστης αυτός δεν έχει μεν κανένα οικονομικό όφελος, αντιγράφει όμως τα μουσικά αρχεία όχι απλά για προσωπική του χρήση (όπως θα έκανε αν ήθελε να τα στείλει με e-mai σε κάποιον γνωστό του), αλλά για να γίνουν αυτά διαθέσιμα για να τα αντιγράψει απροσδιόριστος και απεριόριστος αριθμός χρηστών. Με αυτό τον τρόπο ο χρήστης παρανομεί, αφού αναπαράγει χωρίς την άδεια του δημιουργού μουσικά έργα (και όχι για προσωπική του χρήση), και μάλιστα καθιστά δυνατή τη διάδοσή τους στο κοινό, κάτι που απαγορεύεται ρητώς, χωρίς την άδεια του δημιουργού. 

(β) Στη συνέχεια ερχόμαστε στο χρήση που επισκέπτεται τέτοιου τύπου ιστοσελίδες ή εκτελεί προγράμματα online ανταλλαγής αρχείων, εντοπίζει τραγούδια της αρεσκείας του, και τα κατεβάζει στο σκληρό δίσκο του υπολογιστή του. Ο χρήστης αυτός, εφόσον τα μουσικά έργα τα αντιγράφει για προσωπική του χρήση και μόνο, και όχι για παραπέρα εκμετάλλευσή τους, δεν παρανομεί. Η "αντιγραφή" αυτή επιτρέπεται από το ισχύον νομικό πλαίσιο, και δεν προσβάλει κανένα δικαίωμα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας. 

(γ) Όσον αφορά τις ιστοσελίδες ή προγράμματα on-line ανταλλαγής αρχείων, αυτές ούτε αντιγράφουν ούτε διαδίδουν τα μουσικά κομμάτια, απλά φέρνουν σε επαφή τους χρήστες και καθιστούν δυνατή την ανταλλαγή των τραγουδιών μέσω internet. Αυτή μάλιστα ήταν και η επί σειρά ετών υπερασπιστική γραμμή του napster, ότι δηλαδή η ίδια η εταιρία δεν αντιγράφει τα μουσικά αρχεία, και δεν έχει καμία ευθύνη για τυχόν παραβιάσεις των χρηστών του. 

Το ζήτημα αυτό έχει ήδη λυθεί με την οδηγία για το ηλεκτρονικό εμπόριο, η οποία έχει ενσωματωθεί και στο εθνικό δίκαιο της χώρας μας: σύμφωνα με την οδηγία αυτή, οι internet service providers δεν ευθύνονται μεν για τις παράνομες πράξεις των χρηστών τους ως απλοί διαμεσολαβητές, όταν όμως αυτοί οι ίδιοι με πρόθεσή τους διευκολύνουν την παραβίαση νομικών διατάξεων από τους χρήστες, όπως ακριβώς συμβαίνει και στα sites για την on-line ανταλλαγή μουσικών αρχείων, τότε οι service providers ευθύνονται αυτοτελώς. 

Πράγματι δεν μπορούμε να παραβλέψουμε ότι οι ιστοσελίδες και τα προγράμματα που έχουν διαθέσιμα μουσικά αρχεία κάθε άλλο παρά αμέτοχες είναι κατά την on-line ανταλλαγή τραγουδιών και τις προσβολές των δικαιωμάτων πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας που αυτή συνεπάγεται, τη στιγμή που η ίδια η ανταλλαγή μουσικών αρχείων αποτελεί τον λόγο ύπαρξής τους, με σκοπό να επιτύχουν τη μέγιστη επισκεψιμότητα, την οποία και εξαργυρώνουν με τεράστια διαφημιστικά έσοδα. Βέβαια, αφού για την on-line ανταλλαγή αρχείων χρειάζονται δύο χρήστες, αυτός που προσφέρει τα αρχεία του και αυτός που τα κατεβάζει, το σύστημα της ανταλλαγής μουσικών αρχείων μέσω internet παρουσιάζει από νομικής απόψεως προβλήματα, αφού ο πρώτος από αυτούς παρανομεί. 

- Τελικά που νομίζετε ότι θα πρέπει να αποδοθούν οι πραγματικές ευθύνες; 

Νομίζω ότι οι πραγματικές ευθύνες θα πρέπει να αποδοθούν κατά πρώτο λόγο σε όσους διαθέτουν στο internet τα προγράμματα για την online ανταλλαγή των αρχείων, αφού αυτοί είναι που την καλλιεργούν και την υποδαυλίζουν, με στόχο μεγάλα οικονομικά κέρδη, και όχι οι χρήστες, οι οποίοι ανταλλάσουν μουσικά αρχεία παρακινούμενοι από το ενδιαφέρον και την αγάπη τους για τη μουσική. 

Δυστυχώς όμως έχουν εμφανιστεί και τα πρώτα κρούσματα μηνύσεων σε βάρος απλών χρηστών. Στη Γερμανία έχουν ήδη κατατεθεί από το Σύνδεσμο Δισκογραφικών Εταιριών (Verband der Phonographischen Industrie) 70 μηνύσεις κατά αγνώστων χρηστών, οι οποίοι αντέγραψαν μουσικά αρχεία στον σκληρό τους δίσκο, ώστε αυτά να αντιγραφούν από άλλους χρήστες. 

Η πράξη αυτή κατακρίθηκε σφοδρά από την ATTAC AG, γερμανική οργάνωση για την προστασία των δικαιωμάτων των χρηστών, η οποία χαρακτήρισε απαράδεκτη την επιλογή της «εγκληματικοποίησης» των απλών πολιτων - χρηστών, οι οποίοι μάλιστα αποτελούν και τους πελάτες των δισκογραφικών εταιριών. 

- Ξεφεύγοντας λίγο από το αμιγώς νομικό πλαίσιο, κυρία Σπινάσα, πείτε μας τη δική σας άποψη, ως ανθρώπου - πελάτη των δισκογραφικών εταιριών με την έννοια του λάτρη της μουσικής. Πως βλέπετε αυτή την τακτική του εκφοβισμού και των μηνύσεων σε ανθρώπους που ανταλλάσσουν αρχεία; 

Πιστεύω ότι αυτό που ενδιαφέρει τους μουσικούς και τις εταιρίες παραγωγής, δεν είναι η απαγόρευση της on-line ανταλλαγής μουσικής, αλλά η απαγόρευση της δωρεάν on-line ανταλλαγής η οποία τους στερεί πόρους και έσοδα. Γι’αυτό και θα είναι πιο σωστό και θεμιτό, αντί για την απειλή και τον εκφοβισμό των χρηστών, οι προσπάθειες των μουσικών και των δισκογραφικών εταιριών να στραφούν με περισσότερο ζήλο κι οργάνωση στην λήψη πιο ήπιων για το χρήστη μέτρων, με σκοπό την είσπραξη εύλογου οικονομικού ανταλλάγματος, σύμφωνα και με τα παραπάνω. Δεν είναι τυχαίο άλλωστε που τα προγράμματα για επί πληρωμή κατέβασμα αρχείων έχουν αρχίσει να σημειώνουν αξιοσημείωτη επιτυχία. Η περαιτέρω στήριξή τους με χαμηλότερες τιμές και καλύτερες υπηρεσίες θα βοηθούσε αρκετά. 

Ούτως η άλλως, η θέσπιση οποιωνδήποτε νομικών διατάξεων θα μείνει κενό γράμμα, αν δεν συνοδευτεί και από την ανάλογη τεχνολογική υποστήριξη για τον εντοπισμό του «διαδικτυακού δράστη». Αλλά ακόμη και όταν γίνει δυνατή η πλήρης αναγνώριση του χρήστη που κατεβάζει μουσικά έργα από το internet, θα είναι προτιμότερο και πιο δίκαιο, αντί αυτός να διωχθεί ποινικά, να επιδιώκεται ως ηπιότερη λύση η απλή καταβολή εύλογης αμοιβής για τη χρήση αυτή. 

- Τελικά μήπως τα πρόστιμα για παρανομίες των απλών χρηστών του internet ανήκουν ακόμα στη σφαίρα της επιστημονικής φαντασίας για τη χώρα μας; 

Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση για τη χώρα μας είναι ότι η ποινική δίωξη σε βάρος χρηστών είναι μάλλον απίθανη: τη στιγμή που σε κάθε δρόμο και πλατεία της Αθήνας, και όχι μόνο, πωλούνται ελεύθερα πειρατικά cd από επαγγελματίες πλανόδιους, και μάλιστα υπό την αδιαφορία και ανοχή του κράτους, θεωρώ σχεδόν αδύνατο να ασχοληθούν οι ελληνικές διωκτικές αρχές με τον εντοπισμό και τη δίωξη του απλού χρήστη που, χωρίς κανένα οικονομικό όφελος, παραβιάζει το νόμο για την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία από το σπίτι του, μέσω internet. 


ΣΠΙΝΑΣΑ ΡΟΖΙΤΑ ΣΟΛΩΝΟΣ 125 & ΙΠΠΟΚΡΑΤΟΥΣ 71 ΑΘΗΝΑ 106 78
Τηλ.: 3827483,3629594

Copyright (c) Avopolis. 1996-2004. All Rights Reserved

----------


## zardoz

> εγώ ακόμα περιμένω κάποιον που να επικοινώνησε με ACN........


Ορίστε η *σελίδα επικοινωνίας* με την ACN:

http://www.altectelecoms.gr/pop-contact.asp

Πάτε και κάντε τις ερωτήσεις σας.

----------


## kostas__7

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΧΑΑΧ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ

----------


## kostas__7

πες μας ενα ε μαιλ της acn να τους το στειλουμε για να δειξουμε το μεγεθος που εχει παρει το θεμα και την απογοητευση μας!!

----------


## zardoz

> πες μας ενα ε μαιλ της acn να τους το στειλουμε για να δειξουμε το μεγεθος που εχει παρει το θεμα και την απογοητευση μας!!


Ιδού:  noc@youknowthattoplacehere.gr

αλλά (επιμένω) γιατί δεν πάτε στην 
*σελίδα επικοινωνίας* της Altec/ACN

http://www.altectelecoms.gr/pop-contact.asp 

Εγώ ήδη έκανα την ταπεινή μου ερώτηση (σοβαρά, χωρίς
το διάγραμμα) στη σελίδα έτσι από περιέργεια... 

Γιατί μπορεί ο finn να δουλεύει πχ στη vivodi και να 
μας είπε ψέματα οπότε είναι καθαρά θέμα δυσφήμισης, 
ή ότι μας είπε να είναι αλήθεια οπότε είναι καθαρά 
θέμα δυσφήμισης  :Smile:

----------


## kubiak

> Πάντως αν σας πάτε στην Αγγλία και βρείτε μια τηλεόραση, ή ένα ψυγείο! ή έναν υπολογιστή στο πεζοδρόμιο μέσα στο κουτί του και το πάρετε στο αυτοκίνητο σας πάτε αυτόφωρο με κατηγορία της κλοπής. Είναι δόλωμα που βάζει η αστυνομία και σας βιντεοσκοπεί από μακριά. Εκεί δεν πιάνουν αυτά περί αδειών και προσωπικών δεδομένων.
> 
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση που οι περισσότεροι ξαφνιάζεστε και άμεσα ή έμμεσα ομολογείτε ότι ο φίλος δεν είναι από τους λίγους που κανουν την παρανομία. Ναι παράνομη είναι και μια πράξη ακόμα και αν δεν συλληφθείς.
> 
> Ενδιαφέρον, αν συνηθίσεις σε περιβάλλον ατιμωρησίας νομιμοποιείς την παρανομία. Αραγε μόνο στο internet μας συμβαίνουν αυτά?
> 
> Βύρων.


Ίσως η λέξη "entrapment" να μην υποστηρίζεται από την αγγλική δικαιοσύνη... Επίσης δε μπορείς να δικαιολογηθείς ότι το θεώρησες σκουπίδι και το πήρες να το πετάξεις ε;

----------


## McAli

Το θέμα είναι να πάρει κάποιος τηλέφωνο ώστε να μιλήσει με το νομικό τμήμα της εταιρίας. Καλά όσοι έχετε ACN δε σας ενδιαφέρει αν κάποια μέρα σας κόψουν τη σύνδεση με το έτσι θέλω, λέγοντάς σας φτηνές δικαιολογίες για την Columbia (που ξαναλέω δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το αρχείο το οποίο έγινε αφορμή να κοπεί η σύνδεση του φίλου)????

----------


## nickg78

Τι είναι αυτό; Νέα μόδα; 

Τώρα μένει να δούμε αν θα ακολουθήσουν το ίδιο παράδειγμα κι άλλοι ISP...   :Shocked:

----------


## sigmacom

Μια διόρθωση, ανευ σημασίας: η εταιρεία προστασίας πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων στην Ελλάδα είναι η *ΑΕΠΙ*.

Στο ζουμι τωρα! 
*ΑΝ* είναι αλήθεια όσα ειπε ο Finn, μπορεί να τους πάρει τα σώβρακα (από την ACN), κι εξηγούμαι αμέσως: 

1. Τσακίσου κι αγόρασε γνήσιο DVD της εν λόγω ταινίας, πες ότι το είχες καιρό
2. Ρίξ' τους μήνυση για αδικαιολόγητη άρνηση υπηρεσιών + καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ
3. Στον δρόμο μέχρι τον δικηγόρο σου, σκέψου πόσα λεφτά σου λείπουν

Σκεφτείτε το λίγο...   :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

*ΑΝΑΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΩΝΩ*
Παραθέτωντας μερικά από τα πιο ενδιαφέρονται posts (και φυσικά τις απόψεις μου)
 Η διάθεση αρχείων είναι παράνομη Οι δισκογραφικές εντοπίζουν τους παραβάτες μέσω τρίτων εταιρειών ψάχνοντας για συγκεκριμένο υλικό που προστατευέται από τους νόμους πνευματικής και εμπορικής ιδιοκτησίας Το πρόστιμο για ΚΑΘΕ ταινία ανέρχεται στα 30.000$ και μπορεί να φθάσει τα 150.000$ Οι ISPs κρατούν αρχεία καταγραφής των συνδέσεων των χρηστών, τα οποία μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν. Οι ISPs ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ να κοινοποιήσουν σε τρίτους τα στοιχεία των πελατών τους εκτός αν υπάρχει εισαγγελική εντολή Η άγνοια νόμου (δεν ήξερα ότι το αρχείο προστατεύεται, δεν ήξερα ότι είναι παράνομο να το διαθέτω/κατεβάζω/αντιγράφω) δεν αποτελεί υπεράσπιση Στο Ελλάντα είναι μάλλον απίθανο να ασκηθούν διώξεις κατά των χρηστών... ΟΜΩΣ αν ασκηθούν η επίκληση επιλεκτικής δικαιοσύνης ("γιατί εμένα και όχι τον Αμπντούλ στην Ομόνοια") επίσης δεν αποτελεί υπεράσπιση H ενέργεια (?) της ACN είναι προσβλητική για τους πελάτες της και παράνομη εκτός αν υπάρχει σχετικός όρος στη σύμβαση. Είτε έτσι, είτε αλλιώς, αυτό που έγινε (?), χωρίς προειδοποίηση είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ! Δεν μπορεί ο ISP να δρα ως νέος Δικαστής Ντρεντ. Τα προγράμματα που μπλοκάρουν ομάδες IP σε καμιά περίπτωση δε σας προστατεύουν 100%. Ούτε το firewall, το antivirus, το spy/ad-remover, ούτε η πασιέντζα. Ότι πρόγραμμα ή P2P δίκτυο, ή πόρτα (ακούστηκε κι αυτό!) και να χρησιμοποιείτε, καλύτερη προστασία είναι να κάνετε το σταυρό σας (ωχ,ωχ, ελπίζω να μην ξαναρχίσουμε!) O Finn είναι Σαλλονικιός και με αρέσει   :Mr. Green:

----------


## yiapap

*kubiak*, μου αρέσει που επιμένεις   :Smile:  
Όπως και να το ονομάσεις, η χρήση δικτύων P2P για την αντιγραφή προστατευμένου υλικού είναι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ!
Θες να το πεις "ανοιχτή πόρτα", θες να το πεις "παγίδευση". Είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς παρανομούμε.

Ούτε η πρώτη φορά θα είναι ούτε η τελευταία.
Χαρακτηριστικά Παραδείγματα: 
Ποια ήταν η τελευταία φορά που οδηγήσατε με ταχύτητα &lt;40Km/h μέσα στην πόλη (όχι σε μποτιλιάρισμα).
Ποια ήταν η τελευταία φορά που παρκάρατε νόμιμα;

Ναι, ξέρω... Τα όρια είναι γελοία σε κάποιους δρόμους, θέσεις παρκαρίσματος δεν υπάρχουν και οι δισκογραφικές πίνουν το αίμα των καλλιτεχνών και των πελατών τους.
Όλα αυτά όμως ΔΕ μειώνουν την πράξη.

----------


## frap

> *ΑΝΑΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΩΝΩ*
> Παραθέτωντας μερικά από τα πιο ενδιαφέρονται posts (και φυσικά τις απόψεις μου)
> 
> [4] Οι ISPs κρατούν αρχεία καταγραφής των συνδέσεων των χρηστών, τα οποία μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν.


Να το κάνουμε λίγο πιο λιανά αυτό,

Κρατάνε αρχείο ποιός συνδέθηκε στο δίκτυό τους, τι (dynamic) IP πήρε, πότε και πόσο έμεινε...

*ΟΧΙ* τι κάνατε όσο ήσασταν online... Δεν είναι αυτοί που σας τσακώνουνε. Απλά είναι αυτοί που έχουν την πληροφορία για το ΠΟΙΟΣ είναι ο χρήστης που τσάκωσαν άλλοι.

-Κ.

----------


## theos_larissa

> *kubiak*,....
> Όλα αυτά όμως ΔΕ μειώνουν την πράξη.


ναι ομως *yiapap* που ξερεις αν ο *kubiak* και ο καθενας μας μετα την παρανομια παει καθε Κυριακη "εκκλησια"=? για μετανοιες και αφεση αμαρτιων!

----------


## Νικαετός

Εγώ για άλλη μία φορά θέλω να τονίσω ,πως όταν κάποιος κάνει μία καταγγελία και μάλιστα σοβαρή , σε αυτόν πέφτει το βάρος της απόδειξης των όσων λέει.

----------


## kubiak

*yiapap*, επιμένω για ένα απλό λόγο.
Δε διαφωνώ σε καμία περίπτωση ότι μπορεί να βρεθείς μπλεγμένος/η.
Δε διαφωνώ με το παράνομο του πράγματος (του d/l και του sharing copyrighted υλικού).

Πρόσεξε το εξής όμως. Στο Ελλάντα αν σε "γράψει" ραντάρ της αστυνομίας στον αυτοκινητόδρομο ενώ: 1)έχει προηγηθεί είσοδος προς την κατεύθυνσή σου και 2)δεν έχει τοποθετηθεί πινακίδα (μετά την τελευταία είσοδο), ότι η ταχύτητα παρακολουθείται με ραντάρ, θεωρείται "παγίδευση/ενέδρα" και μπορεί να τη γλυτώσεις.

Με αυτό το σκεπτικό εναντιώνομαι. Οι δικηγόροι στέκονται στην παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια. Χωρίς να είμαι νομικός είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα πρέπει να είσαι ενήμερος, να έχεις προειδοποιηθεί ότι το υλικό που βλέπεις διαθέσιμο είναι παράνομο να το κατεβάσεις/κατέχεις.

Βέβαια αν σου κάνουν και καμιά επισκεψούλα σπίτι και βρουν στοιχεία αλλάζει. Ίσως όμως και εκεί να μπορέσεις να πέσεις στα μαλακά. Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα πληρώσεις αν θέλουν να βρουν εξιλαστήριο θύμα, ή να προκαλέσουν τρόμο/παραδειγματίσουν τους άλλους.

----------


## yiapap

> Να το κάνουμε λίγο πιο λιανά αυτό,
> Κρατάνε αρχείο ποιός συνδέθηκε στο δίκτυό τους, τι (dynamic) IP πήρε, πότε και πόσο έμεινε...
> *ΟΧΙ* τι κάνατε όσο ήσασταν online... Δεν είναι αυτοί που σας τσακώνουνε. Απλά είναι αυτοί που έχουν την πληροφορία για το ΠΟΙΟΣ είναι ο χρήστης που τσάκωσαν άλλοι.


Ακριβώς, γι αυτό δεν έγραψα "αρχείο καταγραφής των κινήσεων/ενεργειών σας"

----------


## yiapap

*kubiak*, άρα δε διαφωνείς.
Ναι, συμφωνώ... Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι δε θα γίνει τίποτε.
Και αν γίνει θα πέσεις στα μαλακά.
...
Εκτός κι αν τύχει να βγάλει το Σταρ ένας από τους σούπερ-καλλιτέχνες που θα αρχίσει να ορύεται για τους χάκερ που οδήγησαν τόσους και τόσους καλλιτέχνες στην πείνα...
Για να πάρει το Star τα ηνία και να δείξει λίγο στήθος από το www.myboobs.com (τυχαίο) και να μιλήσει για την πορνογραφία, την ώρα που ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ θα αναμεταδίδει σκηνές από το Tron που κάνουν fade στις 9,5 Εβδομάδες κτλ.
Το Alpha για να συζητήσει την ανομία και αναρχία του Διαδικτύου

και δημιουργηθεί ένα τέτοιο κλίμα που κάποιος αποφασίσει να ασχοληθεί. Και τότε ΔΕΝ θα πέσεις στα μαλακά!
Τέτοια παραδείγματα στη χώρα μας έχουμε ουκ ολίγα... δυστυχώς...

Και τώρα που το θυμήθηκα....
Όταν τα Ελληνικά κανάλια μεταδίδουν ταινίες και τις βάζουν στις 02.00... γιατί το κάνουν; Τα σκουπίδια που έχουν στις 10μμ έχουν μεγαλύτερη θεαματικότητα;
Όταν ένα δελτίο ειδήσεων μεταδίδει αποσπάσματα από μια ταινία ή βάζει μουσικό χαλί έχει πληρώσει δικαιώματα ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑΣ ΠΡΟΒΟΛΗΣ; (μιλάμε για πολλά λεφτά)
Όταν αναμεταδίδει σκηνές από το CNN... και μάλιστα Live... έχει πληρώσει δικαιώματα;

Όπως ρώτησε και ο Kyr-X... Μήπως ο όμιλος Altec έχει μετοχές σε κανένα κανάλι;
Μήπως κάποιος (ονόματα δε λέμε) θα πρέπει να κάνει μια καταγγελιούλα αν έχει πραγματικά μετοχές η Altec;

ΥΓ. Τα παραπάνω είπαμε δεν αποτελούν δικαιολογία για κάποιον που διαθέτει αρχεία σε P2P.

----------


## rizosapn

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Είμαι πελάτης της ACN και διάβασα την καταγγελία του finn,
επικοινώνησα μαζί τους και έμαθα ότι όλα είναι αλήθεια και μάλιστα μου είπαν
ότι έχουν απόλυτα το δικαίωμα να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο κλπ.

Φυσικά στην πορεία της συζήτησης είπαν ότι ίσως κάνουν και αυτοί μήνυση στην Columbia επειδή έκαναν hacking στο δίκτυό τους και επειδή παρακολουθούσαν τους χρήστες αλλά γενικά επιβεβαίωσαν τα πάντα.

Εγω τους είπα ότι δεν πρόκειται να ανανεώσω τη σύμβασή μου και μου είπανε ότι όπου και να πάω θα έχω τα ίδια κλπ.
Τους ζήτησα να μας κάνουν ενημέρωση για το συμβάν σε όλους τους χρήστες της ACN αλλά μου απάντησαν ότι προσωρινά η εταιρία δεν το θεωρεί αναγκαίο.
Για τις διαφημίσεις τους με τα downloads ταινιών και μουσικής κλπ που μας πλασάρουν μέσω της tv μου είπαν ότι έχουμε δίκιο.Ετσι διαφημίζουν τις υπηρεσίες τους και εμείς γι αυτό τις παίρνουμε.
Αφησαν και υπονοούμενα ότι ο χρήστης finn με το να το λέει εδώ και εκεί αυτό που συνέβει τους συκοφαντεί, οπότε ας προσέχει και να έχει το νου του μη του ζητήσουν και τα ρέστα αργότερα. 
Δικαίωμά του είπα είναι να λέει αν είναι ευχαριστημένος από κάποια εταιρία και να συζητά τα προβλήματα που έχει με αυτήν δημόσια ή μη.
Αυτά, καλή συζήτηση, πάω για δουλειά και τα λέμε με λεπτομέρειες κάποια άλλη στιγμή.
Δυστυχώς δεν πάμε καλά γενικώς και με τέτοιες ενέργεις δεν πρόκειται να προχωρήσει το DSL στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## kostas__7

Για να καταλαβω τωρα η acn τη προσπα8ει να κανει ? να διαστρεβλωσει τα γεγονοτα? δε νομιζω οτι ο φινν ειχε καποιο λογο για να πει ψεματα.Αν τωρα τους ποναει καθως η αλη8εια και μονο αποτελει δησφημιση ειναι δικο τους προβλημα.
Ασ συνεχισουν με αυτη την τακτικη και θα μεινουν με 10 συνδρομητες!

----------


## dearpru

έχω την εντύπωση ότι η acn δεν έχει ανάγκη από κανέναν για να την συκοφαντεί.
Με αυτά που λέει και πράττει συκοφαντείται από μόνη της.
Ακου κει θα του ζητήσουν και τα ρέστα αργότερα...!!!
Μα καλά, ΚΑΘΕΣΤΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΕΛΟΙΟΥΣ;
ΟΥΣΤ !!!!!!!!

----------


## great

> Αφησαν και υπονοούμενα ότι ο χρήστης finn με το να το λέει εδώ και εκεί αυτό που συνέβει τους συκοφαντεί, οπότε ας προσέχει και να έχει το νου του μη του ζητήσουν και τα ρέστα αργότερα.


αλλο παλι και τουτο!!!! συκοφαντεια ειναι οταν λεει καποιος ψεματα για τον αλλον...νομιζω...ο finn κανει απλα καταγραφει των γεγονοτον, εκτος και αν απαγορευτε να μιλαμε πλεον!

----------


## Frealaf

> Αφησαν και υπονοούμενα ότι ο χρήστης finn με το να το λέει εδώ και εκεί αυτό που συνέβει τους συκοφαντεί


Για τη ακρίβεια, υποθέτω ότι εννοεί "...τους δυσφημεί"!

Ναι, όσο κι αν σας φαίνεται περίεργο, αν κατάλαβα καλά όσα μου έλεγε κάποτε φίλος δικηγόρος, δεν υπάρχει μόνο η γνωστή συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση (που για μένα είναι θεμιτό και λογικό να διώκεται) αλλά και η -ας πούμε- απλή δυσφήμιση  για την οποία μπορεί κάποιος να σταθεί στο εδώλιο αν αποδειχθεί ότι "έβλαψε" (επαγγελματικά, ηθικά κλπ) τον ενάγοντα, ΕΣΤΩ κι αν επί της ουσίας ο εναγόμενος ΔΕ ΛΕΕΙ ΨΕΜΑΤΑ!!   :Shocked:  Some justice...  :Evil:

----------


## no_logo

> Καλημέρα σε όλους.
> Είμαι πελάτης της ACN και διάβασα την καταγγελία του finn,
> επικοινώνησα μαζί τους και έμαθα ότι όλα είναι αλήθεια και μάλιστα μου είπαν
> ότι έχουν απόλυτα το δικαίωμα να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο κλπ.


αυτό είναι αλήθεια, οι isp όμως σπάνια το εφαρμόζουν. υπάρχουν επίσης providers στο εξωτερικό ακόμα και στις καταραμένες από κάθε άποψη ΗΠΑ που αρνήθηκαν κάθε συνεργασία με τις μαφίες των εταιρειών




> Φυσικά στην πορεία της συζήτησης είπαν ότι ίσως κάνουν και αυτοί μήνυση στην Columbia επειδή έκαναν hacking στο δίκτυό τους και επειδή παρακολουθούσαν τους χρήστες αλλά γενικά επιβεβαίωσαν τα πάντα.


δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση, οι τύποι εχουν μάθει να είναι στα γόνατα και να γλύφουν, δεν θα αλλάξουν τώρα στα γεράματα




> Εγω τους είπα ότι δεν πρόκειται να ανανεώσω τη σύμβασή μου και μου είπανε ότι όπου και να πάω θα έχω τα ίδια κλπ.


καλό θα είναι αυτό το γεγονός να γίνει γνωστό σε όλους, κάποιοι isp ήδη κρατάνε πολύ μαλ@κισμένη στάση(τελλας- acn) ας το ξέρους λοιπόν οι χρήστες και ας κανονίζουν την πορεία τους



> Τους ζήτησα να μας κάνουν ενημέρωση για το συμβάν σε όλους τους χρήστες της ACN αλλά μου απάντησαν ότι προσωρινά η εταιρία δεν το θεωρεί αναγκαίο.
> Για τις διαφημίσεις τους με τα downloads ταινιών και μουσικής κλπ που μας πλασάρουν μέσω της tv μου είπαν ότι έχουμε δίκιο.Ετσι διαφημίζουν τις υπηρεσίες τους και εμείς γι αυτό τις παίρνουμε.


κάνοντας ενημέρωση θα βγάλουνε τα μάτια τους μόνοι τους, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει.
Να υπήρχε ενας παλαβός να τους κάνει αγωγή για τις διαφημίσεις τους που προμοτάρουν την πειρατεία



> Αφησαν και υπονοούμενα ότι ο χρήστης finn με το να το λέει εδώ και εκεί αυτό που συνέβει τους συκοφαντεί, οπότε ας προσέχει και να έχει το νου του μη του ζητήσουν και τα ρέστα αργότερα. 
> Δικαίωμά του είπα είναι να λέει αν είναι ευχαριστημένος από κάποια εταιρία και να συζητά τα προβλήματα που έχει με αυτήν δημόσια ή μη.
> Αυτά, καλή συζήτηση, πάω για δουλειά και τα λέμε με λεπτομέρειες κάποια άλλη στιγμή.
> Δυστυχώς δεν πάμε καλά γενικώς και με τέτοιες ενέργεις δεν πρόκειται να προχωρήσει το DSL στην Ελλάδα.


θα του κλάσουν τα @@@
δεν μπορούν να του κάνουνε τίποτα είναι ανωνυμος και ανώνυμα γράφει όσα γράφει
*ο χρήστης finn στο εδώλιο αχαχαχαχα*

----------


## BadCluster

*ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ Η ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΦΑΡΣΑ ΚΤΛ ΚΤΛ 
ΣΑΣ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΤΗΝ ALTEC ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΟΣΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΙ Ο FINN
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΜΠΑΙΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΤΑ ΤΗΣ ACN ΜΕ ΠΡΟΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΕ 6ΜΗΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΕΧΑΣΑΝ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΣΩ ΕΝΟΣ FORUM ΕΜΑΘΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΑΥΤΗ
ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ TO FORUM ΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΕΧΘΕΙ 10,000+ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ...
ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΟ ΟΣΟΙ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΟΡΕΞΗ....ΔΕΝ ΚΟΣΤΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΤΑΣΗ ΗΘΙΚΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΚΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΧΑΝΟΝΤΑΙ ....




			
				ΤΟ ΤΗΛ ΕΙΝΑΙ 13813 ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ...
ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΤΕ EMAIL ΠΑΤΕ ΕΔΩ,,,,
http://www.altectelecoms.gr/
ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΕΤΕ ΠΑΝΩ ΤΕΡΜΑ ΔΕΞΙΑ ΤΟ BUTTON ΠΟΥ ΛEEΙ "CONTACT"
			
		

*

----------


## great

εγω είμαι της αποψεις να συνταχθει απο καποιον ενα ωραιο μαιλ με πολυ μπλα-μπλα μεσα που να εχει ολλα αυτα που εχουν υποθει περι δικαιωματον, αποδειχτικων στοιχειων κτλ κτλ και να το κανουμε copy-paste και να το στειλουμε ολλοι στην ACN.

----------


## Sofos

πήρα και εγώ...... σε 1.5 μήνα μπάι μπάι!!! Τι άλλο φθηνό υπάρχει σε 256;

----------


## steli0s

Έτσι έτσι...!
Επιθεση στην acn. Στην τελικη ο finn δε φταιει σε τπτ και δε πιστευω πως μπορουν να τον κανουν κ κατι απο τη στιγμη που δεν ειχε κατεβει ολοκληρη η ταινια κ δε μπορουσε να την δει..
Ολα αυτα ειναι μλκιες της acn και μια απλα επιπολαιη κινηση της μολις η columbia (?) της ετριξε τα δοντια..
Ειδαμε επιτελους ποσο κυρος εχουν καποιοι ISP και ποσο μπορουν να προστατευουν τους πελατες τους μπροστα σε αλλους.

----------


## Ducklord

Δε μας λέει η... κυρά-Σπινάσα, γιατί είναι παράνομα τα sites που παραθέτουν links για πειρατικά αντίτυπα του e-Donkey μα όχι και το Google; Δεν μας λέει ποιά είναι τα "σημαντικά οικονομικά οφέλη" που έχει ο Μικές του Σέραζα (τσάμπα πρόγραμμα, καθόλου σπάηγουερ-διαφημίσεις-φράγκα) και άλλοι παραπλήσιοί του; Δε μας λέει κατά πόσο είναι παράνομο το να καταπατείται το δικαίωμα του χρήστη που και η ίδια αναφέρει, της δημιουργίας "προσωπικού αντίτυπου", χάρις σε προστασίες που αφαιρούν αυτή τη δυνατότητα; Δε μας λέει που πήγαν τα χρήματα από τη φάση με το price fixing που προανέφερα; Δε μας λέει αν ανταμείβονται και οι δημιουργοί λογισμικού - αφού και αυτό πειρατεύεται - από τη φορολογία "4-6%";
 Το τρομαχτικό είναι πως, πραγματικά, μου άρεσαν οι απόψεις της αφού δείχνει σαν ένα από τα λίγα άτομα με "επίσημη" θέση στην όλη ιστορία που ξέρει, ως ένα βαθμό, "πού πάνε τα τέσσερα". Πολλά από τα παραπάνω θέματα, όμως, είναι όντως σημαντικά, και έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί από όσο γνωρίζω και σε δικαστικές διαμάχες ως αντεπιχειρήματα (βλ. Grokster).

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## Sofos

Ακριβώς φίλε, τέτοια πράγματα δε γίνονται ούτε στην χουντική δημοκρατία τις Αγγλίας και Αμερικής που αν κλάσεις χωρίς παράβολο 13/α/23 πληρώνεις πρόστιμο!

----------


## spiros19

Σκατα παιδια. Σταματηστε να κατεβαζετε. Ειναι απλο. Κοψτε και τις DSL ΟΛΟΙ, να δουμε τι θα γινει...
Δεν ειναι απλο παντως το θεμα, οταν το 80% της κινησης του ιντερνετ ειναι Ρ2Ρ... Δηλαδη εκτος απο τις απωλειες για τις δισκογραφικες, αν σταματησουν τα Ρ2Ρ θα εχουν απωλειες και οι ISPS και οι τηλεπικοινωνιακες...
Βασικα μηπως ειναι καλη ιδεα να παμε ολοι μαζι στο φειμ στορυ με πανω υπερ της πειρατειας??? γιατι ελεγε η Δρουτσα "μερες που ειναι μην αγοραζετε πειρατικα CD!"...

----------


## Ducklord

Υιαπαπ, μία υποσημείωση:
ΣΤΕΚΕΙ νομικά το "δεν ήξερα πως είναι παράνομο", αφού ΔΕΝ μιλάς για την ταινία για την οποία σε κατηγορούν (άντε, όμως, να το καταλάβει αυτό ο δικαστής - πρέπει να έχεις "μάγκα" δικηγόρο ;-)).
Βλέπεις, στα P2P ο καθένας μπορεί να ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ενός αρχείου. Εσύ ψάχνεις να βρείς το Mandrake 10, το βρίσκεις και αρχίζεις να το κατεβάζεις. Στο 98% γίνεται η φάση που έγινε με τον Finn. Τραβάς, με τη μία, screen capture το πρόγραμμα με το όνομα του αρχείου, πραγματική φωτογραφία για να μη σου λένε πως "αλλοίωσες την άλλη ψηφιακά" και φωνάζεις και 3-4 μάρτυρες να δουν "τι γράφει το μαρκούτσι". Μετά, νομίζω τουλάχιστον, είσαι καλυμμένος, αφού ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ πως κάποιος καραγκιόζης μετονόμασε το Πίσω στο Μέλλον 7 σε Μάνδρακα 12..! ;-)

Αρκεί, βέβαια, να μήν είχες και άλλες δέκα... τυχαία μετονομασμένες διανομές του λίνουξ για κατέβασμα!

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## BadCluster

axaxxaxaax τους συκοφαντεί ο Finn με τι λογική αυτή τους συκοφαντούμε και εμείς που έχουμε πει και χειρότερα...
είμαστε γύρω στους 50 όσοι έχουμε απαντήσει εδ.ω...
επίσης ο Finn μπορεί να πει ότι και η Altecnet τον συκοφαντεί μιας και τον κατηγορεί για συκοφαντία!!!

ΜΑ ΤΙ ΒΛΑΚΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ???

παρτε φόρα και κλάστε μας τα @@@@@!

----------


## Finn

Καλημερα,
διαβασα τις 2 τελευταιες σελιδες για να μη βγω απ το κλιμα.ΑΚομα υπαρχουν θεωριες συνωμοσιας..δε πειραζει.Καταλαβαινω απολυτα τους σινεφιλ του φορουμ.
Πηρα τηλ στο τμημα εξυπηρ πελατών.Μου ειπε το παιδι εκει οτι λειπει η υπευθυνη του τμηματος οποτε θα με παρουν τηλ..τα γνωστα δλδ.Επισης ηξερε και οτι εσω γραψει στο forum.
τεσπα εγω δεν ειχα σκοπο να κανω δυσφημηση αμεσα.Αντιμετωπισα ενα προβλημα προτακουστο για ολους μας και θεωρησα σωστο να το μοιραστω μαζι σας.
Ποιος ξερει ισως καποια λυση βρισκαμε..
Λυση δεν βρηκα,μενω χωρις ιντερνετ,μπαινω με δανεικη συνδεση για να απανταω εδω και η κατασταση στην ACN δεν εχει ξεκαθαρισει.
Το μονο που ελπιζω τωρα ειναι να δω ποτε μα ποτε νομικες κυρωσεις.

Υ.Γ Χαλκιδικιώτης :P

----------


## gagtzer

50 και ένας εγώ 51!
Αντε ρε που κάθεστε και ασχολείστε με κάθε κωλοεταιρεία τύπου ACN.Το θέμα είναι πολύ απλό για μένα,φύγετε όλοι από την ACN,με τα ίδια λεφτά ή κανα δύο ευρώ παραπάνω θα πάτε κάπου αλλού και θα έχετε και το κεφάλι σας ήσυχο.Πάρτε τους μάλιστα τηλέφωνο να τους πείτε γιατί φεύγετε ή γιατί δε θα πάτε ποτέ!Και το mail είναι μια καλή ιδέα.
Πάντως εγώ από τότε που έχω dsl ΜΟΝΟ ταινίες κάνω share στο dc++ και κυρίως ταινίες κατεβάζω από το Azureus και κανένας δε με έχει ενοχλήσει.Στο κάτω κάτω οι μισές τουλάχιστον είναι χάλια (εκτός από κάποιες παλιές Ελληνικές τσόντες,Γκουσγκούνη κτλ,αυτές αξίζουν!!!!) σιγά μην τους πληρώσω κιόλας τους άχρηστους.

----------


## kostas__7

Παιδια ειναι πολυ απλο καντε διακοπη οσοι ειστε acn ετσι ωστε να καταλαβουν και οι αλλοι isps οτι δεν τους περνει να κανουν τετοιες κινισεις.Αν συμβει κατι αναλογω με 4thnet κατευθειαν θα κανω διακοπη.Και να πανε να γ******νε !

----------


## kostas__7

:Smile:

----------


## ΚΟΥΡΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ

> Αύριο μου τελειώνει η σύνδεσή μου στην Otenet. Σκεφτόμουν για Forthnet και Altec αλλα μετά απο αυτά που διάβασα δεν πρόκειται να μπω στον κόπο για Altec.
> Κι αυτό επειδή προσπαθεί να τρομοκρατίσει με αυτό τον τρόπο τους πελάτες της απο το να κατεβάζουν ταινίες.
> Προσωπικά δεν κατεβάζω ταινίες γιατί έχω το ψώνιο / λόξα και θέλω οι ταινίες να ειναι αυθεντικές σε DVD, μαζί με τα booklet και illustration φιλαδιάκια που τα συνοδεύουν.
> Η συμπεριφορά της Altectelecom είναι     α π α ρ α δ ε κ τ η ! ! !



Το παραπάνω post μου έδωσε μια ιδέα.. εαν λοιπόν φτάσει το θέμα σε σημείο που δεν πάει άλλο και εγώ πω ότι κύριοι ναι την κατέβασα τη ταινία αλλά τη κατέβασα για λόγους Backup της original Που έχω αγοράσει νόμιμα???
αυτό δε μπορεί να μας Καλύψει απένατι στους Μ....ΚΕΣ????

έτσι δεν είναι και με τα mp3????
[/img]

----------


## dsluser1

έχει δείξει παρόμοια σημάδια και η forthnet? γιατί την αναφέρετε;

----------


## Tatiana

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Είναι απαράδεκτο αυτό που γίνεται! Απαράδεκτο! To Internet ήταν και θα συνεχίσει να είναι όσο περνάει από τα χέρια αυτών που νοιάζονται το μόνο ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ μέσο επικοινωνίας.

Μπορούν εταιρίες όπως η Altec ή η κάθε Altec (δεν έχω τίποτα με την εταιρία δεν είμαι πελάτης τους) είτε να προσπαθούν να τρομοκρατούν είτε να μαλ....νται, μπορούν κολοσοί να προσπαθούν να διακοψουν αυτή την ελεύθερη παγκόσμια κοινότητα αλλά δεν πρόκειται να τους περάσει.

Τι πράγματα είναι αυτά? Παραβίαση προσωπικών δεδομένων, Big Brother στο Internet???? Ντροπή!

Για τους παλιούς χρήστες της κοινότητας -  τα έχουμε ξαναδεί αυτά - και δεν πρόκειται να τους περάσει. Για τους νέους - μην ψαρώνετε. Πολλοί έχουν προσπαθήσει και θα συνεχίσουν να προσπαθούν να θέσουν όρια στο Internet γιατί βλέπετε η ελευθερία του λόγου και της έκφρασης σε ένα κόσμο που έβγαλε για δεύτερη τετραετία το Μπους δεν είναι κάτι επιτρεπτό.

Λυπάμαι που είμαι τόσο "θερμή" στις εκφράσεις μου αλλά παρακολουθώ τις εξελίξεις από χθες και έχω περάσει από όλα τα στάδια του θυμού, του γέλιου, της λύπησης κτλ κτλ.

Να ξέρουν πάντως όσοι παρακολουθούν αυτά τα forum ότι δεν πρόκειται να σταματήσουμε και το ξέρετε ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ. Και αν νομίζετε ότι τρομοκρατώντας ένα χρήστη όπως τον Finn πετυχαίνετε κάτι.......ναι κάτι πετυχαίνετε. Να γίνεστε ρεζίλι!!!!

Finn πήγαινε σε μία άλλη εταιρία για DSL και όσο για τις νομικές κυρώσεις........η Altec πρέπει να φοβάται να μη δει νομικές κυρώσεις από εσένα όχι εσύ. 

Και ποιό το όνομα του υπευθύνου που αποφάσισε να σου κόψει τη γραμμή? Για να ξέρουμε και ποιός παίρνει το βάρος της παρανομίας!

----------


## morpheous

*3.2 Η ALTEC TELECOMS λαμβάνει κάθε νόμιμο μέτρο για την διασφάλιση του εμπιστευτικού και απορρήτου χαρακτήρα των επικοινωνιών του Πελάτη μέσω της συμφωνηθείσας υπηρεσίας.*

Το έκανε στην περίπτωση του Finn??

*4.2 Ο Πελάτης οφείλει να κάνει χρήση των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών σύμφωνα με την κείμενη περί τηλεπικοινωνιών νομοθεσία και τα χρηστά ήθη ενώ κάθε παράνομη πρόσβαση και χρήση ( hacking) εκ μέρους του Πελάτη, πέραν των τυχόν ποινικών και αστικών κυρώσεων, επιφέρει καταγγελία της παρούσας χωρίς ειδοποίηση.*


Αυτό το «και τα χρηστά ήθη» είναι πολύ ύποπτο…


*6. Διακοπή παροχής - Περιορισμός ευθυνών.
6.1 Η ALTEC TELECOMS δεν φέρει καμία απολύτως ευθύνη για οποιασδήποτε φύσης αδυναμία χρήσης των συμφωνηθεισών τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών, εφόσον αυτή οφείλεται σε τεχνικά ή λειτουργικά προβλήματα δικτύου τρίτων ή του εξοπλισμού ή των εγκαταστάσεων του Πελάτη ή τρίτων, καθώς και σε τυχηρά γεγονότα ή λόγους ανωτέρας βίας.
6.2 Η ALTEC TELECOMS δύναται μετά από σχετική ανακοίνωσή της να διακόπτει τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες στον Πελάτη για χρονικό διάστημα 48 ωρών, εφόσον η διακοπή αυτή είναι απαραίτητη για τις προγραμματισμένες ή απαιτούμενες εργασίες αναβάθμισης ή συντήρησης του χρησιμοποιούμενου δικτύου, εξοπλισμού ή άλλων μέσων για την παροχή των συμφωνηθεισών υπηρεσιών στον Πελάτη.
6.3 Η ALTEC TELECOMS δεν φέρει καμία ευθύνη για αδυναμία ή καθυστέρηση να ενεργοποιήσει ή να συνεχίσει την παροχή των συμφωνηθεισών υπηρεσιών, εφόσον ο Πελάτης δεν προσκομίσει εγκαίρως όλα τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά έγγραφα που απαιτούνται με βάση την αίτηση καθώς και εάν δεν έχει εξοφλήσει τον λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ. .*


Δεν αναφέρει πουθενά ότι μπορούν να σου κόψουν την σύνδεση λόγο χρήση p2p προγράμματος και κατεβάσματος….ξέσκισε τους….

----------


## ΚΟΥΡΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ

> Φάρσα είναι όπως λέει ο NIKOSEAGLE μην το ψάχνετε άλλο


Φίλε UNDERTOW δεν είναι πλάκα χτες φίλος που δουλεύει στο support της ACN μου ανέφερε το γεγονός ότι έσκασε mail από αμερική που έλεγε με λίγα λόγια ή τον κλείνετε ή σας κόβουμε το κώλο εαν τον ξαναβρούμε.
(ναι είναι χοντρό αλλά είναι απόλυτα πραγματικό).

----------


## Bayern7

> Το παραπάνω post μου έδωσε μια ιδέα.. εαν λοιπόν φτάσει το θέμα σε σημείο που δεν πάει άλλο και εγώ πω ότι κύριοι ναι την κατέβασα τη ταινία αλλά τη κατέβασα για λόγους Backup της original Που έχω αγοράσει νόμιμα???
> αυτό δε μπορεί να μας Καλύψει απένατι στους Μ....ΚΕΣ????
> 
> έτσι δεν είναι και με τα mp3????


Όχι δεν μπορεί να σε καλύψει. Παράνομη διακίνηση copyrighted υλικού κάνεις. Τι θα πει τη κατέβασα για back up και ιστορίες; Το μόνο που ίσως μπορεί να σταθεί είναι ότι δεν υπήρχε προειδοποίηση ότι κατεβάζεις παράνομο υλικό από την columbia/sony/warner που την έριξε στο νετ. (αν την έριξε όντως αυτή)

* Δεν αναφέρω καν ότι θα μπορούσαν να σου πουν "ας έκανες back up από το κανονικό dvd σου και όχι από το νετ". Δεν μπαίνω καν σε αυτή τη λογική.

----------


## ZULU

Για δειτε και αυτο και γραφτε τους στα @@ρια σας

http://static.thepiratebay.org/legal/

και btw φιλε Finn θελω το torrent file να το κατεβασω και γω, και ας με παρουν τηλ...

----------


## morpheous

όπως θέλει θα κάνει backup...τι θα του υποδείξουν και τον τρόπο???
ρε παιδία κανένας νομικός να μας πει το νομικό πλαίσιο το κατά πόσο είναι νομικά και με κάποιο άρθρο παράνομο το download να μιλάμε με μία βάση...

----------


## Bayern7

@Τατιάνα
τι σχέση έχει η ελευθερία στο Internet με το ότι διακινείς παράνομα κατοχυρωμένο νομικά/εμπορικά προιόν.
Ντάξει μην πετάμε κορώνες δεξιά και αριστερά. λίγη ψυχραιμία δεν βλάπτει. Και μένα μου κακοφαίνεται να μου τη λένε και να μου κόβουν τη σύνδεση επειδή κατεβάζω ταινίες και mp3, και εγώ δεν γουστάρω να δίνω 20 ευρά για ένα cd. Αλλά αυτό απέχει πολύ από το να μιλάμε για ελευθερία.
Και στη τελική άλλο η ελευθερία και άλλο η ασυδοσία.

----------


## BadCluster

πάντα η απάντηση αυτή στέκει είτε είσαι ACN είτε είσαι BadCluster το θέμα είναι αν θες να παίξεις...
την πήρα απο το site που αναφέρετε πιο πάνω..



"As you may or may not be aware, Sweden is not a state in the United States
of America. Sweden is a country in northern Europe.
Unless you figured it out by now, US law does not apply here.
For your information, no Swedish law is being violated."

----------


## Bayern7

> όπως θέλει θα κάνει backup...τι θα του υποδείξουν και τον τρόπο???
> ρε παιδία κανένας νομικός να μας πει το νομικό πλαίσιο το κατά πόσο είναι νομικά και με κάποιο άρθρο παράνομο το download να μιλάμε με μία βάση...


Καλά μιλάμε σοβαρά τώρα;
θα κάνεις back up κατεβάζοντας παράνομα υλικό από το Internet. Αυτά ούτε στους ζουλού δεν τα λένε.
Άμα θέλετε να συνεχιστεί η κουβέντα στο πλαίσιο "οι κακές οι εταιρίες που κυνηγάνε τους αθώους χρήστες" και να τα χώνουμε ομαδικά στην Altec και στα κινηματογραφικά studios πείτε το μου να το ξέρω.

----------


## morpheous

δεν νομίζω οτι μιλάμε σε αυτό το πλαίσιο...γιαυτό ξανα λέω αν υπάρχει ένας νομικός να μας πει ακριβώς τι λέει ο νόμος...αλλα απο οτί έχω καταλάβει δεν λεέι κατι συγκεκριμένο...
παρόλα αυτά αν έχει το original τι να το κατεβάσει απο dc τι να το κανει με το shrink...δεν μιλάω για τορρεντ γιατι αυτόματα κανει διακίνηση....

----------


## Sofos

http://static.thepiratebay.org/legal/  XAXAXA τι λές τώρα!!

----------


## morpheous

απίστευτο...δείτε τις απαντήσεις τους!!  :Smile:

----------


## Jander@DarthVader

1) Opoiodhpote download copyrighted material xwris thn adeia tou paragwgou einai paranomo. An katebazeis copyrighted material, pairneis to risko sthn plath sou, live with it.

2)Tropos na kryfteis den yparxei apo ta klassika peered programmata. Logs boroune na brethoune se opoidhpote meros ths diadromhs pou pernei ena paketo. To monadiko pou se glytwnei einai ena "kleisto" diktio, prostateymeno mesw cryptography kai to monadiko project pou to kanei ayth thn stigmi einai to Freenet.

Ayto pou thelw na kataliksw einai to ekshs. Apo thn stigmh pou katebazeis kai se tsimpisoune den yparxei logos na fwnazeis...oso "corporate" kai na einai kai oso na se gdernoune gia na pareis ena DVD,ena CD, ena paixnidi, ena software einai diko tous property kai to katebazeis paranoma..end of story.

----------


## yiapap

> Αφησαν και υπονοούμενα ότι ο χρήστης finn με το να το λέει εδώ και εκεί αυτό που συνέβει τους συκοφαντεί, οπότε ας προσέχει και να έχει το νου του μη του ζητήσουν και τα ρέστα αργότερα.


Όπως είπανε και παραπάνω, ο χρήστης finn, ούτε συκοφάντησε, ούτε δυσφήμησε.
Αλλά από μια εταιρεία που το νομικό της τμήμα φοβάται ότι θα τους κάνει μήνυση η Χ Columbia και πιθανώς συνέστησε να διακοπεί χωρίς προειδοποίηση η σύνδεση, δεν περιμένω κάτι καλύτερο.
Επίσης όπως ξανααναφέρθηκε, ΕΚΤΙΘΕΣΤΕ κύριοι και κυρίες της ACN απειλώντας.

Τέλος, τώρα που επιβεβαιώθηκε ο flin, αν κάτι από αυτά που λέμε ΔΕΝ είναι σωστό, μπορεί ο κάθε εντεταλμένος ή μη υπάλληλος της ACN, να παραθέσει την γνώμη της εταιρείας ή τη δική του. Γιατί μέχρι στιγμής δεν υπάρχει ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑΣ που να δικαιολογεί την πράξη της διακοπής της σύνδεσης χωρίς προειδοποίηση!

*morpheus*
Η παράγραφος 4.2 ΨΙΛΟκαλύπτει την ACN για τη διακοπή της πρόσβασης. Και λέω "ψιλό" γιατί κάτι είναι παράνομο έως ότου αποδειχθεί.
Κύριοι και κυρίες της ACN, ελπίζω να έχετε ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ επικοινωνία με την Columbia με ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΜΕΝΗ ημερομηνία (π.χ. fax ή ενυπόγραφο γράμμα ταχυδρομείου) όπου η εν λόγω εταιρεία σας αποδεικνύει την παρανομία.
Φυσικά με προγενέστερη ημερομηνία!
Αλλιώς η διακοπή της σύνδεσης είναι κατά παράβαση της σύμβασης και ο χρήστης Finn δικαιούται αποζημίωσης.

Ο νόμος που ζητάς είναι ο 2121/93 ο οποίος λέει:



> Άρθρο 3
> 1. Το περιουσιακό δικαίωμα δίνει στους δημιουργούς ιδίως την εξουσία (δικαίωμα) να επιτρέπουν ή να απαγορεύουν:
> α) την εγγραφή και την άμεση ή έμμεση, προσωρινή ή μόνιμη αναπαραγωγή των έργων τους με οποιοδήποτε μέσο και μορφή, εν όλω ή εν μέρει.
> ...
> ζ) τη μετάδοση ή αναμετάδοση των έργων τους στο κοινό με τη ραδιοφωνία και την τηλεόραση, με ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα ή με καλώδια ή με άλλους υλικούς αγωγούς ή με οποιονδήποτε άλλο τρόπο, παραλλήλως προς την επιφάνεια της γης ή μέσω δορυφόρων.
> ...
> Άρθρο 18
> 1. Με την επιφύλαξη των επόμενων παραγράφων επιτρέπεται, χωρίς την άδεια του δημιουργού και χωρίς αμοιβή, η αναπαραγωγή ενός έργου, που έχει νομίμως δημοσιευθεί εφόσον η αναπαραγωγή γίνεται για ιδιωτική χρήση εκείνου που την κάνει. Δεν αποτελεί ιδιωτική χρήση η χρήση στο πλαίσιο μιας επιχείρησης ή μιας υπηρεσίας ή ενός οργανισμού.


Επίσης υπάρχει η κοινοτική οδηγία 29/2001/EC

Αν κάποιος έχεις links προς πιο πρόσφατες οδηγίες/νόμους, αν μπορεί ας τα παραθέσει.

*ducklord*, όπως τα λες είναι (δεν ξέρει τι είναι το αρχείο) αλλά πάλι υπό συζήτηση. Δλδ στο eMule υπάρχει η δυνατότητα preview των αρχείων. Στο torrent?
Είτε έτσι, είτε αλλιώς ο κάθε χρήστης P2P όμως έχει ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ υπολείματα στο PC του... εκτός κι αν είναι παρανοϊκός (βλπ δίσκος στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων).
Για να μη μιλήσω για το software...  :Wink:

----------


## kman_gr

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από morpheous
> 
> όπως θέλει θα κάνει backup...τι θα του υποδείξουν και τον τρόπο???
> ρε παιδία κανένας νομικός να μας πει το νομικό πλαίσιο το κατά πόσο είναι νομικά και με κάποιο άρθρο παράνομο το download να μιλάμε με μία βάση...
> 
> 
> Καλά μιλάμε σοβαρά τώρα;
> θα κάνεις back up κατεβάζοντας παράνομα υλικό από το Internet. Αυτά ούτε στους ζουλού δεν τα λένε.
> Άμα θέλετε να συνεχιστεί η κουβέντα στο πλαίσιο "οι κακές οι εταιρίες που κυνηγάνε τους αθώους χρήστες" και να τα χώνουμε ομαδικά στην Altec και στα κινηματογραφικά studios πείτε το μου να το ξέρω.



μπαίνω λοιπόν και εγώ στο site με τα torrents και αρχίζω να κατεβάζω... που αναφέρει ότι είναι παράνομο???? ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ!!!! με εξαπάτησαν!!!! κύριοι!! δε μου ανέφεραν ότι αυτό που κάνω είναι παράνομο. και μη μου πείτε ότι έπρεπε να το ήξερα.ότι αυτό που κάνω είναι κακό.

----------


## Finn

Για τον φιλο που ζητησε το torrent.
www.torrentbox.com ψαξε για το back to the future. Εχει και τα 3 μερη για να συμπληρωσεις τη συλλογη σου ;P

----------


## kman_gr

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ BACK TO THE FUTURE!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## morpheous

yiapap αυτό το "ψιλό" κάνει όλη την διαφορά...
παρόλα αυτά να εξηγηθώ....δεν λέω οτι αυτό που κάνουμε είναι νόμιμο...απλά εκμεταλλευόμαστε την ασάφεια του νόμου και τα παραθυράκια του...

παρόλα αυτά τακτικές όπως της acn είναι το λιγότερο απολυταρχικές...

----------


## yiapap

> http://static.thepiratebay.org/legal/  XAXAXA τι λές τώρα!!


Όπως όμως ξαναείπαμε είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ διαφορετική η ευθύνη του torrent server (που είναι στα επίπεδα της ευθύνης του ISP) και ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ διαφορετική η ευθύνη του χρήστη που έχει στον υπολογιστή του προστατευμένο υλικό.

----------


## kostas__7

μεσα αχχααχ

----------


## morpheous

απο πολύ γνωστο tracker

"Disclaimer: None of the files shown here are actually hosted on this server. The links are provided solely by this site's users. The administrator of this site (xxxxxxxxxx) cannot be held responsible for what its users post, or any other actions of its users. *You may not use this site to distribute or download any material when you do not have the legal rights to do so. It is your own responsibility to adhere to these terms.*"

----------


## lazar

> (β) Στη συνέχεια ερχόμαστε στο χρήση που επισκέπτεται τέτοιου τύπου ιστοσελίδες ή εκτελεί προγράμματα online ανταλλαγής αρχείων, εντοπίζει τραγούδια της αρεσκείας του, και τα κατεβάζει στο σκληρό δίσκο του υπολογιστή του. Ο χρήστης αυτός, εφόσον τα μουσικά έργα τα αντιγράφει για προσωπική του χρήση και μόνο, και όχι για παραπέρα εκμετάλλευσή τους, δεν παρανομεί. Η "αντιγραφή" αυτή επιτρέπεται από το ισχύον νομικό πλαίσιο, και δεν προσβάλει κανένα δικαίωμα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας.


Εάν κατάλαβα σωστά, όπως τα λέει η κυρία Ροζίτα Σπινάσα εδώ
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/post-204357.html#204357
κατεβάζουμε ό,τι θέλουμε, φτάνει να είναι για προσωπική χρήση;

----------


## yiapap

> μπαίνω λοιπόν και εγώ στο site με τα torrents και αρχίζω να κατεβάζω... που αναφέρει ότι είναι παράνομο???? ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ!!!! με εξαπάτησαν!!!! κύριοι!! δε μου ανέφεραν ότι αυτό που κάνω είναι παράνομο. και μη μου πείτε ότι έπρεπε να το ήξερα.ότι αυτό που κάνω είναι κακό.


Πάω στην ACN, ως αγανακτισμένος πελάτης και αρχίζω να τους σκυλοβρίζω έξω από τα γραφεία τους.
Κακό γιατί είναι; Εκφράζω την άποψή μου.
Παράνομο; Τι εννοείτε; 
Λέει πουθενά έξω από τα γραφεία "Μη βωμολοχείτε μεγαλοφώνως";;;
Τι;
Δεν το ήξερα!
...
μη!
...
μη, λέω!!!
...
δεν το ήξερα.

Για τελευταία φορά:
*Η ΑΓΝΟΙΑ ΝΟΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΘΕΙ ΝΟΜΙΚΑ*

----------


## yiapap

> Εάν κατάλαβα σωστά, όπως τα λέει η κυρία Ροζίτα Σπινάσα εδώ
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/post-204357.html#204357
> κατεβάζουμε ό,τι θέλουμε, φτάνει να είναι για προσωπική χρήση;


Εσύ καλά κατάλαβες... Η κυρία Σπινάσα δεν κατάλαβε καλά...   :Sad:  
Πάντως Flinn, αν (ΑΝ λέμε) πας στα δικαστήρια, πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο την κ.Σπινάσα...   :Smile:

----------


## Valder

Λοιπόν επειδή βλέπω κάποια πράγματα που μου την καρφώνουν στον εγκεφαλονωτιαίο, δε  θα πατήσω το κουμπάκι Back για να δω άλλο θέμα αλλά το "Απάντηση" ...ε δεν αντέχω άλλο και θέλω να μιλήσω. Απ οσα διάβασα ξέρετε τι συμπέρανα; Αρχιμήδια καλαβρέζικα κυρίες και κύριοι.

Τον Finn αν και δεν τον ξέρω τον άνθρωπο προσωπικά, τον θυμάμαι απο παλιά στο ελληνικό Ίντερνετ, εχω δει σε γενικές γραμμές πως γράφει, πως λειτουργεί και κατά 99,9 % θα τον πιστέψω οτι λέει αλήθεια.

Εκείνο που παρατηρώ σε μερικούς φίλους είναι οτι -πολύ πιθανόν άθελά τους- έχουν στήσει το παλικάρι στα 9 μέτρα και νομίζουν οτι πάει να θάψει την εταιριάρα την ACN. 

Εντάξει δε λέω, κι εγω στην αρχή είδα το θέμα κι απ τις 2 μεριές-απόψεις. Λοιπόν, ωραία τα σενάρια περί συνομωσίας του Finn προς την ACN οτι και καλά δεν του κάθησε μια υπάλληλος της εταιρίας και γι αυτό δυσφημεί την ACN (ειλικρινά μόνο αυτό δεν του προσάψατε) αλλά καλό θα ήταν να ασχολείστε με πιο αληθινές/εστω αληθοφανείς συνομωσίες.

Αναλύω τη σκέψη μου:

Ο κόσμος μας κύριοι πάει απ το κακό στο χειρότερο...

Σκεφτείτε τα παιδάκια στην Αφρική με 20 Ευρώ τι αγοράζουν και πόσο τρώνε. Ε τόσο κάνουν τα cd και αυτά δε θα τα δώσω ΟΥΤΕ για το νεο CD των Blind Guardian κι ας είναι οι αγαπημένοι μου καλλιτέχνες.

Το cd του "Είσαι σαν κουνέλι" ΔΕΝ αξίζει 20 ευρώ. Μιλάμε για τεράστια υπεραξία σε κάθε δισκάκι. Όλοι οι κόποι και τα δικαιώματα αντε να κοστίζουν 5-6 ευρώ ανα δισκάκι. Στο Μετρόπολις πχ έχω δει και τέτοιες τιμές σε παλιά προϊόντα. Τί εχουν  τα παλιά προιόντα; Ο Καζαντζίδης για παράδειγμα δηλαδή δεν κουράστηκε για να βγάλει αυτά τα άσματα; Δεν είχε δικαιώματα πνευματικα; Γιατί δίνεις τον Στέλιο με 6 ευρώ και το Δεσποινάκι με το Χαπι Εντ με 20 ευρώ;  ΕΔΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΛΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΜΥΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ....ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΟΥΛΑΕΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΑΠΙ ΕΝΤ ΑΠ ΤΟΝ ΣΤΕΛΙΟ... (αν και έπρεπε να συμβαίνει το αντίθετο   :Wink:  )

ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΟΥΝ τόσο τα σιντιά, απλά μας παίρνουν 20 ευρώ ανα σιντι επειδή... απλά μπορούν να μας τα πάρουν   :Evil:   (Αμα υπάρχουν μαλακισμένα 15χρονα που δίνουν 20 ευρώ για το cd απ τον Χ παίδαρο απ το Ψ ριάλιτυ να τι γίνεται...  :Twisted Evil: )

ΠΑΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΖΟΥΜΙ! ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΞΕΣΤΡΑΒΩΘΕΙΤΕ!   :Mr. Green:  

Ο μαλάκας ο Έλληνας αγοράζει συνδρομή ιντερνετ, ξέρει οτι τον έχουνε φακελωμένο, πότε μπήκε τι κατέβασε κλπ κλπ ΚΑΙ αντί να αρχίσει μηνυσούλες για προσωπικά δεδομένα στις Tellas και ACN, κάθεται και ασχολείται με το πως θα βάλει limiter στα uploads για να μην τον ενοχλούν όσο κατεβάζει-ναι το upload αν στο ρουφάνε όλο, πέφτει κάπως και το download rate" την τσόντα της Jenna (καλό κομμάτι πάντως   :Embarassed:  )

Ο μαλάκας ο Έλληνας δεν κοιτάει που του πιάνουνε το πωπουδάκι με τα 5 ευρώ καφέ και 20 ευρώ σιντί αλλά όταν πάει να παραδώσει σαν pizza-boy την πίτσα του κύριου Κλασομπέρδα αρχίζει τα "Μισό να ψάξω να βρώ και τα 10 λεπτά ρέστα σας" και να κάνει μια ώρα ώστε εσυ να τον λυπηθείς και να του πεις "Εντάξει 10 λεπτά είναι, πάρτα"

Πάρτα απο δω, πάρτα απο κει, μας παίρνουν και καβάλα και γουστάρουμε στην τελική... και το μόνο που ξέρουμε είναι να είμαστε κουτοπόνηροι.

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ FINN ΤΡΑΒΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΗΝΥΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ACN ΚΙ ΑΝ ΞΑΝΑΣΥΣΤΗΣΩ ΑΤΟΜΟ (τελικά πήρε ΝΕΤΚΕΥ ευτυχώς) ΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΠ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΣΤΗΘΩ ΓΥΜΝΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΙΣΘΜΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΖΩ COPYRIGHTED ΤΣΟΝΤΑ την οποία φυσικά θα διανείμω μέσω Ιντερνέτ (οπως λένε και μερικοί άξεστοι βλάχοι) και ας έρθει μετά η ACN να μου κάνει παράπονα.

Άντε γιατί το πολύ το καβάλημα μας διέλυσε τα στομάχια  :Evil:

----------


## dsluser1

> Να παραθέσω μια συνέντευξη που μάλλον θα σας φανεί χρήσιμη
> 
> κυρία Ροζίτα Σπινάσα είναι απόφοιτος της Νομικής Σχολής του Παν/μιου Αθηνών, με μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές στο Παν/μιο της Κολωνίας, οι οποίες είχαν ως αντικείμενο το δίκαιο του Internet. Εργάζεται στην Αθήνα ως δικηγόρος, με ειδίκευση σε θέματα πνευματικής και βιομηχανικής ιδιοκτησίας. Μιλήσαμε μαζί της με αφορμή τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις στο κομμάτι που φαίνεται να μαστίζει τη μουσική βιομηχανία, αυτό που οι δισκογραφικές εταιρίες έχουν βαπτίσει διεθνώς 'πειρατεία'. Ανεξάρτητα από την θέση του καθενός όσον αφορά στο ιδεολογικό, ηθικό, αλλά και καθαρά πρακτικό μέρος, θελήσαμε να λύσουμε τις απορίες μας για ττο νομικό σκέλος. Είναι νόμιμο να χρησιμοποιεί κανείς ένα πρόγραμμα ανταλλαγής αρχείων; Να κατεβάζει κομμάτια για προσωπική χρήση; Να αντιγράφει cd; Σύμφωνα με την ελληνική νομοθεσία, μπορεί να μηνυθεί ο απλός χρήστης; Ο εκφοβισμός έχει και νομική βάση; Αρκετές οι απορίες μας και τι καλύτερο από το να αναθέσουμε σε έναν ειδικό επί του θέματος, την κυρία Σπινάσα, την αποστολή να μας τις λύσει. 
> 
> - Με τη χώρα μας, πιο συγκεκριμένα, τί γίνεται; 
> 
> Τα μέτρα που προβλέπει η οδηγία ισχύουν και εφαρμόζονται ήδη στη χώρα μας, καθώς ο ελληνικός νόμος για την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία, ο οποίος είναι από τους πληρέστερους νόμους της Ευρώπης, τα έχει συμπεριλάβει κατά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος τους στο νομικό «οπλοστάσιο» που διαθέτει για την προστασία των πνευματικών έργων και την πιο αποτελεσματική παύση των προσβολών τους. Πράγματι όμως παρατηρείται η διεθνής τάση της αύξησης των προσπαθειών για πληρέστερο και αυστηρότερο έλεγχο της αγοράς, με σκοπό την αποτελεσματικότερη προστασία των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, ακριβώς γιατί η μουσική - και όχι μόνο - πειρατεία έχει πάρει ανεξέλεγκτες διαστάσεις, λόγω των νέων δυνατοτήτων που προσφέρει η ψηφιακή τεχνολογία και το internet. Δεν μπορεί λοιπόν να αποκλειστεί και μια μελλοντική θέσπιση αυστηρότερων διατάξεων όσον αφορά και την ίδια τη χρήση των πνευματικών έργων, με διεύρυνση της προστασίας των δικαιωμάτων των δημιουργών τους. 
> 
> - Σύμφωνα με την μέχρι τώρα ελληνική κι ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία, είναι παράνομο να ανταλλάσσει κανείς και να αντιγράφει cd στο οικείο περιβάλλον του; Και ποια είναι τα όρια που συνιστούν παράνομη ενέργεια; 
> ...


Για περισσότερες λεπτομέριες σελ.17

----------


## kadronarxis

Άρα ας κάνω μια ανακεφαλαίωση:
ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ:

Vivodi- μακριά, ταχύτητες χάλια, έχει γραμμένους τους πελάτες της.

Τελλάς: στέλνει και αυτή ή έχει στείλει παλιότερα τέτοια γράμματα για πειρατικό υλικό και τέτοια, εξυπηρέτηση πελατών μηδαμινή.

Acn: πρόσφατο παράδειγμα, έστειλε γράμμα σε Έλληνα πολίτη, ότι κατεβάζει παράνομο υλικό από αμερική.

-----------------------------------------------------
ΥΠΕΡ:

Forthnet: Ήρεμη δύναμη.Ταχύτητες αρκετά καλές, εξυπηρέτηση πελάτων υπόδειγμα.

Οτενέτ: χαμηλές ταχύτητες(όχι χάλια,τα 36-37 στα 40-41 τα έχει), καλή εξυπηρέτηση.
Είναι παρακλάδι του οτέ, με ότι και να συνεπάγεται αυτό.

HOL: δεν ακούστηκε τίποτα.Αλλά προσωπικά δεν την εμπιστεύομαι.Γιατί όχι;

Οι άλλες εταιρείες είναι αόρατες.  :Laughing:

----------


## Lazy Dog

Αλλο ενα email απο εμενα οτι την κανω με ελαφρα πηδηματακια απο την ACN. 8)

----------


## yiapap

*dsluser1*, δεν ξέρω από που προκύπτει "η συνήθης κοινωνική δραστηριότητα" της κ.Σπινάσα.
Βέβαια Δικηγόρος δεν είμαι, ούτε ξέρω αν έχει τροποποιηθεί ο νόμος.

Αλλά το άρθρο 18 που αναφέρει αυτά τα ποσοστά λέει:



> 2. *Η ελευθερία της αναπαραγωγής για ιδιωτική χρήση δεν ισχύει όταν με την αναπαραγωγή εμποδίζεται η κανονική εκμετάλλευση του έργου ή βλάπτονται τα νόμιμα συμφέροντα των δημιουργών* και ιδίως: α) όταν αναπαράγεται αρχιτεκτονικό έργο σε μορφή κτιρίου ή άλλης παρεμφερούς κατασκευής, β) όταν αναπαράγεται, με τεχνικά μέσα, έργο των εικαστικών τεχνών, που κυκλοφορεί σε περιορισμένο αριθμό ή η γραφική παράσταση μουσικού έργου.
> 
> 3. Εάν για την ελεύθερη αναπαραγωγή του έργου χρησιμοποιούνται τεχνικά μέσα, όπως συσκευές εγγραφής ήχου ή εικόνας ή ήχου και εικόνας, συσκευές ή εξαρτήματα μη ενσωματωμένα στην κύρια μονάδα ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών που λειτουργούν σε συνάρτηση με αυτούς και χρησιμοποιούνται για την ψηφιακή αντιγραφή ή για την ψηφιακή μετεγγραφή από ή προς αναλογικά μέσα, μαγνητικές ταινίες ή άλλοι υλικοί φορείς πρόσφοροι για την αναπαραγωγή ήχου ή εικόνας ή ήχου και εικόνας, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των υλικών φορέων ψηφιακής αντιγραφής - όπως CD-ROM, CD-R, φορητοί οπτικοί μαγνητικοί δίσκοι χωρητικότητας άνω των 100 εκατομμυρίων ψηφίων (άνω των 100 Mbytes), αποθηκευτικά μέσα/δισκέτες κάτω των 100 εκατομμυρίων ψηφίων (κάτω των 100 Mbytes) - φωτοτυπικά μηχανήματα, χαρτί κατάλληλο για φωτοτυπίες, οφείλεται εύλογη αμοιβή στο δημιουργό του έργου και σε δικαιούχους συγγενικών δικαιωμάτων. Η αμοιβή ορίζεται σε 6% της αξίας των συσκευών εγγραφής ήχου ή εικόνας ή ήχου και εικόνας, συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των συσκευών ή εξαρτημάτων μη ενσωματωμένων στην κύρια μονάδα του ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή (εκτός από σαρωτές), των μαγνητικών ταινιών ή άλλων υλικών φορέων πρόσφορων για την αναπαραγωγή ήχου ή εικόνας ή ήχου και εικόνας καθώς και των υλικών φορέων ψηφιακής αντιγραφής - εκτός από τα αποθηκευτικά μέσα/δισκέτες κάτω των 100 εκατομμυρίων ψηφίων (κάτω των 100 Mbytes) - και σε 4% της αξίας των φωτοτυπικών συσκευών, των σαρωτών, του χαρτιού κατάλληλου για φωτοτυπίες και των αποθηκευτικών μέσων (δισκέτες) χωρητικότητας κάτω των 100 εκατομμυρίων ψηφίων (κάτω των 100Mbytes). Σε κάθε περίπτωση ο υπολογισμός γίνεται κατά την εισαγωγή ή τη διάθεση από το εργοστάσιο. Η αμοιβή καταβάλλεται από τους εισαγωγείς ή από τους παραγωγούς των αντικειμένων αυτών και σημειώνεται στο τιμολόγιο, εισπράττεται δε από οργανισμούς συλλογικής διαχείρισης που λειτουργούν με έγκριση του Υπουργού Πολιτισμού και καλύπτουν εν όλω ή εν μέρει την ενδιαφερόμενη κατηγορία των δικαιούχων. Η αμοιβή που εισπράττεται από την εισαγωγή ή την παραγωγή φωτοτυπικών μηχανημάτων, χαρτιού κατάλληλου για φωτοτυπίες, αποθηκευτικών μέσων (δισκετών) κάτω των των 100 εκατομμυρίων ψηφίων, και σαρωτών (4%) κατανέμεται εξ ημισείας μεταξύ των πνευματικών δημιουργών και των εκδοτών εντύπων. Η αμοιβή που εισπράττεται από την εισαγωγή ή την παραγωγή των συσκευών εγγραφής και υλικών φορέων ήχου ή εικόνας ή ήχου και εικόνας, των συσκευών και εξαρτημάτων μη ενσωματωμένων στην κύρια μονάδα ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών (6%), καθώς και των υλικών φορέων ψηφιακής αντιγραφής εκτός από τα αποθηκευτικά μέσα (δισκέτες) άνω των 100 εκατομμυρίων ψηφίων, κατανέμεται κατά 55% στους πνευματικούς δημιουργούς, 25% στους ερμηνευτές ή εκτελεστές καλλιτέχνες και 20% στους παραγωγούς γραμμένων μαγνητικών ταινιών ή άλλων γραμμένων υλικών φορέων ήχου ή εικόνας ή ήχου και εικόνας.


Δηλαδή εσύ καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι νόμιμο να κατεβάζεις οτιδήποτε αρκεί μετά να μην το μοιράζεις;
Επίσης τι εννοείς "περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες"... Αφού παρέθεσες ΟΛΟ το άρθρο για να τονίσεις 2 προτάσεις!
 :P

----------


## kman_gr

και η ACN προχώρησε σε Διακοπή.

----------


## dsluser1

kadronarxis: καλο!
yiapap: distixos τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες (πχ τί θεωρείται "εκμετάλλευση") χρειάζονται διευκρίνηση (απο νομικής πλευράς). Απο την μεριά του χρήστη, εκμετάλλευση θεωρείται οτιδήποτε έχει οικονομικά ωφέλη;Πχ, να κατεβάσει την ταινία και μετά να αρχίσει να την πουλά.

Αρχικά είχα απομονώσει τα σημεία που είχα βάλει με bold. Δεν προόριζα όλο το κείμενο.
Ίσως βρήκα bug του firefox! 
 :Very Happy:   :Smile:

----------


## yiapap

> Kai h acn proxorhse se diakopi


  :Shocked:  ???

----------


## ZULU

Tellas εχω και ειμαι μια χαρα και απο ταχτητες (40-45) και απο ολα.
και εδω και 1 χρονο που την εχω δεν εχω σταματησει να κατεβαζω torrents

Btw τo torrent που κατεβασε ο φιλοσ που ανοιξε το τοπικ, το βρηκα και το κατεβαζω...

----------


## kman_gr

Ekane diakopi ston Finn
(sygnomh gia ta polla idia post kollhse o browser)

----------


## BadCluster

θέλω να δω αν η ALTECNET θα έχει την ίδια ευαισθησία ώστε να μας απαντήσει είτε απο εδώ είτε απο το site της...

να σφίξουν οι κώλοι...

----------


## Valder

> Tellas εχω και ειμαι μια χαρα και απο ταχτητες (40-45) και απο ολα.
> και εδω και 1 χρονο που την εχω δεν εχω σταματησει να κατεβαζω torrents
> 
> Btw τo torrent που κατεβασε ο φιλοσ που ανοιξε το τοπικ, το βρηκα και το κατεβαζω...


Είσαι αφασία ρε συ   :Very Happy:   Θα γίνουμε φίλοι μου φαίνεται  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## kostas__7

Ρε παιδια η acn γιατι δεν εκανε τα στραβα ματια απεναντι στο φινν ?που 8α ηξερε η columbia οτι ειναι ο ιδιος χρηστης αν αλλαζε απλα την ιπ του ?

----------


## Joe_Doe

Βρε παιδιά έχει κανένας από εδώ τη δυνατότητα να δώσει την είδηση και σε άλλες σελίδες του χώρου (pcmag,log,insomnia,techteam κτλ) ώστε να γίνει γνωστή η ιστορία 
μπας και οι εταιρείες πάρουν απόφαση να προστατεύουν τους πελάτες τους?

----------


## Bayern7

*Μόλις παρατήρησα ότι με forthnet σταμάτησε να ανταποκρίνεται το www.thepiratebay.org , αντιθέτως με Altec ανοίγει κανονικά και σφαιράτα. Μαύρο και στη FORTHnet. Αltec RULEZ!!!!!*  :P

----------


## yiapap

> Ρε παιδια η acn γιατι δεν εκανε τα στραβα ματια απεναντι στο φινν ?που 8α ηξερε η columbia οτι ειναι ο ιδιος χρηστης αν αλλαζε απλα την ιπ του ?


Γιατί είναι μια σοβαρή εταιρεία που δε δέχεται οι χρήστες της να έχουν οποιαδήποτε δραστηριότητα που ΕΝΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ να χαρακτηριστεί ως παράνομη.

Δικαιωμά της.

Και δικαίωμα των χρηστών Διαδικτύου να επιλέγουν τον Πάροχο που ταιριάζει περισσότερο στις δραστηριότητές και την ψυχοσύνθεσή τους.

Απλά πράγματα...

ΥΓ. Αν και δε χρησιμοποιώ torrent, προσωπικά ΔΕ θα παρέμενα στην ACN μετά την προσωπική επιβεβαίωση του παραπάνω, ούτε για μια μέρα και ας έχανα τα 5-10-50-100€ του υπολοίπου της συνδρομής μου.

----------


## McAli

> Ρε παιδια η acn γιατι δεν εκανε τα στραβα ματια απεναντι στο φινν ?που 8α ηξερε η columbia οτι ειναι ο ιδιος χρηστης αν αλλαζε απλα την ιπ του ?


Γι' αυτό λέμε ότι η μεμονωμένη κίνηση προς τον finn ακούγεται ύποπτη

----------


## Sleeper

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από ZULU
> 
> Tellas εχω και ειμαι μια χαρα και απο ταχτητες (40-45) και απο ολα.
> και εδω και 1 χρονο που την εχω δεν εχω σταματησει να κατεβαζω torrents
> 
> Btw τo torrent που κατεβασε ο φιλοσ που ανοιξε το τοπικ, το βρηκα και το κατεβαζω...
> 
> 
> Είσαι αφασία ρε συ    Θα γίνουμε φίλοι μου φαίνεται




Valder πρόσεχε τον..τον ξέρω καλά :P  :P .. είναι ΖULU...!!   :3d glasses:   :3d glasses:

----------


## kman_gr

Τώρα να κάνω μια ανόητη ερωτησούλα

Μέσα από την ACN δε κατεβάζουν τίποτα?
αλλά άντε να το στηρίξεις αυτό!

εάν έστελναν Mail στην acn ότι κατεβάζουν υλικό τι 8α έκαναν

θα το έκλειναν το μαγαζί ή θα προχωρούσαν σε απολύσεις????

εγώ προς το δε θα έκαναν τίποτα το κόβω!!!!!!!

----------


## The_StarGazer

> Είτε έτσι, είτε αλλιώς ο κάθε χρήστης P2P όμως έχει ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ υπολείματα στο PC του... εκτός κι αν είναι παρανοϊκός (βλπ δίσκος στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων).Για να μη μιλήσω για το software...


Αληθεια δεν μας ειπε η ACN.

Σε καθε PC που εχουν εγκατεστημενα τα π.χ.Office - Windows F-Secure κ.α εχουν και τις απαραιτητες αδειες μαζι ?? Εννοειται εεε ?? Ωραια. Σε κανενα PC δεν εχουν ξεπερασει το οριο αυτο ???

Σε κανενα ????

----------


## kostas__7

kai me forthnet to vlepw kanonikotata

----------


## Sleeper

> *Μόλις παρατήρησα ότι με forthnet σταμάτησε να ανταποκρίνεται το www.thepiratebay.org , αντιθέτως με Altec ανοίγει κανονικά και σφαιράτα. Μαύρο και στη FORTHnet. Αltec RULEZ!!!!!*  :P



Φίλε εγώ είμαι με 4thnet και δουλεύει κανονικά... μάλλον ήταν δικό σου πρόβλημα ή καποιο ολιγόλεπτο πρόβλημα

----------


## yiapap

> yiapap: distixos τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες (πχ τί θεωρείται "εκμετάλλευση") χρειάζονται διευκρίνηση (απο νομικής πλευράς). Απο την μεριά του χρήστη, εκμετάλλευση θεωρείται οτιδήποτε έχει οικονομικά ωφέλη;Πχ, να κατεβάσει την ταινία και μετά να αρχίσει να την πουλά.
> 
> Αρχικά είχα απομονώσει τα σημεία που είχα βάλει με bold. Δεν προόριζα όλο το κείμενο.
> Ίσως βρήκα bug του firefox!


Συμφωνούμε. Τη διευκρίνηση μπορεί να τη δώσει μόνον μια απόφαση δικαστηρίου.
Η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι εμποδίζεται η εκμετάλευση, όπως την εννοούν οι δισκογραφικές.
Το αν είναι σκάνδαλο οι τιμές και η ποιότητα των CD είναι (για μένα) ακριβώς το ίδιο με την τιμή και την ποιότητα των παρεχόμενων θέσεων στάθμευσης. Ναι, είναι! Αλλά δε δικαιολογεί το παράνομο παρκάρισμα.

Μπα, δε βρήκες bug... Κι εγώ Firefox έχω και δες τα αποσπάσματα του νόμου   :Mr. Green:  
(με Extension bbCode 0.3.7- άσχετο)

----------


## The_StarGazer

Ρε *kman_gr*, απιστευτο. Το ιδιο σκεφτομαστε. Αυτο θα ηταν το επομενο post μου.

Ελα ντε κατεβαζουν???  Μηπως το "Κατεβαστιρι" ειναι και πανω στο router για να παιρνει οοοοολο το bandwith ??? 

Αστε ωρε. Τα εχουμε κανει και εμεις....

----------


## WAntilles

*kman_gr* στο παραπάνω σου ποστ:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/post-204598.html#204598

*έχεις γράψει GRNGLISH τα οποία ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ.*

Πάτα επεξεργασία και διόρθωσέ το στα ελληνικά.  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## yiapap

> Σε καθε PC που εχουν εγκατεστημενα τα π.χ.Office - Windows F-Secure κ.α εχουν και τις απαραιτητες αδειες μαζι ?? Εννοειται εεε ?? Ωραια. Σε κανενα PC δεν εχουν ξεπερασει το οριο αυτο ???
> 
> Σε κανενα ????





> Ελα ντε κατεβαζουν??? Μηπως το "Κατεβαστιρι" ειναι και πανω στο router για να παιρνει οοοοολο το bandwith ??


Αυτό είναι το 2ο (με 1ο την άγνοια νόμου) που επίσης δε στέκει: "Αφού το κάνει ο δίπλα γιατί πιάσατε εμένα;".

Εϊτε έχει, είτε δεν έχει άδειες λογισμικού, είτε κατεβάζει, είτε δεν κατεβάζει, δεν έχει σχέση με το θέμα μας.

Εκτός αν εννοείς ότι είναι "υποκριτές". Κι έτσι όμως δεν έχει σημασία.

*Το θέμα είναι ότι άδειασαν (στην κυριολεξία) έναν πελάτη τους χωρίς προειδοποίηση.*

Το αν ο Βαγγέλης από το cubicle 26 έχει κατεβάσει το Papa don't Preach παράνομα προσωπικά ΔΕ με απασχολεί επί του παρόντος.

----------


## kman_gr

Φίλε μου The_StarGazer έιναι απόλυτα λογικό εαν το κάνουν.

άντε και πες ότι παίζει firewall που κόβει τα Ports.. υπαρχουν τόσα site 
ακόμα και ελληνικά που μέ ένα απλό Post έχεις ότι θέλεις. από ελληνική μουσικί 
ξένη, ακόμα και ταινίες!
αυτά τα έχουν κομμένα???

ΜΠΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Δε νομίζω

----------


## lazar

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από lazar
> 
> Εάν κατάλαβα σωστά, όπως τα λέει η κυρία Ροζίτα Σπινάσα εδώ
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/post-204357.html#204357
> κατεβάζουμε ό,τι θέλουμε, φτάνει να είναι για προσωπική χρήση;
> 
> 
> Εσύ καλά κατάλαβες... Η κυρία Σπινάσα δεν κατάλαβε καλά...   
> Πάντως Flinn, αν (ΑΝ λέμε) πας στα δικαστήρια, πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο την κ.Σπινάσα...


Κι όμως, με την αντιγραφή δεν στοιχειοθετείται αξιόποινη πράξη, διότι δεν προκύπτει καταπάτηση των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων. Εκεί βρίσκεται η "δυσκολία" για τους ιδιοκτήτες των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, εν ρποκειμένω των κινηματογραφικών εταιριών.
Είναι σαν να αντιγράφεις μιά ταινία από την τηλεόραση.
Εάν η TV παίζει στο δίκτυο και βλέποντας την, την ίδια στιγμή την γράφεις στο σκληρό, δεν είναι το ίδιο;

----------


## morpheous

wantilles....άσε τους moderators  να κάνουν την δουλεία τους...
αν έχεις κάτι να προσθέσεις στην συζήτηση κάντο...

κατά τα άλλα στο τηλ του ινκα δεν απαντάει κανείς…να χαρώ εγώ ινστιτούτο καταναλωτών…(πριν 2 ώρες ετσι…όχι τώρα)

----------


## kman_gr

WAntilles 
συγνώμη!
κεκτημένη ταχύτητα
Το διόρθωσα!!!!

----------


## BadCluster

....και το ***** χτενίζεται!

[Edit by wintech2003]

----------


## kman_gr

Ρε παιδιά για να κάνω και λίγο το δικηγορο του διαβόλου
Μπας και είχαν στείλει στον Finn καμμιά προειδοποίηση 
παλιότερα?

Ξέρω ότι η ACN το κάνει αυτό σε περιπτώσεις hacking
κλειδώνει το λογαριασμό του χρήστη που έκανε την απόπειρα για κάποιες ώρες τη πρώτη φορά και την επόμενη φορά  προχωρά σε μόνιμο block του λογαριασμού.

----------


## dsluser1

Lazar: Αυτό το επιχειρημα θεωρώ κι εγώ βάσιμο!
Απο τη στιγμή που κάποιος κατεβάσει τραγούδι, ταινία, φωτό, κείμενο και το κρατίσει για προσωπική του χρήση, χωρίς να βγάλει κάποιο κέρδος απο αυτό, είναι ποινικά διώξιμο; Ή μήπως θεωρούν το πνευματικό κέρδος του χρήστη εκμεταλλεύσημο;

Εγώ που απο torrents κατεβάζω αστεία video (αποσπάσματα), που τα περισσότερα πιθανότατα να προκύπτουν απο εκπομπές τύπου "America's funniest home videos" ή "Candid Camera" να αρχίζω να ανησυχώ οτι θα με κινηγήσουν ή θα μου κόψουν την σύνδεση? (Παρεπιπτώντος, η ΟΤΕνετ μου είπε πως σήμερα Παρασκευή και ώρα 13:00 θα μου κοπεί/λήξει η σύνδεση και η ώρα είναι 15:00 και ακόμα έχω πρόσβαση!)

ΥΓ: Αφού το Back to the Future ανήκει σε άλλη εταιρία, γιατί εξακολουθούν να αναφέρουν την Columbia?

----------


## The_StarGazer

*yiapap*,   να αυτο ακριβως εννοω. Οτι ειναι υποκριτες. Θα μπορουσαν τουλαχιστον να μην τον αδειασουν οπως λες. Μια προειδοποιηση βρε αδερφε.
Να δειξουν οτι σεβονται τον πελατη τους


*kman_gr*, Την ωρα δε μας ειπανε που θα εχουν και κομμενα ports. Αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορεις να το ισχυριστεις αυτο. Ισως _&lt;βαζει την κουκουλα>_ ενα τηλεφωνο στην BSA??? _&lt;βγαζει την κουκουλα>_  :Smile:

----------


## kman_gr

StarGazer δε με κατάλαβεσ και μάλλον είναι δικό μου το φταίξιμο.
Για τα κομμένα ports Εννοούσα. ;ότι η ACN τα έχει κόψει στους υπαλλήλους της

όσο για το τηλέφωνο στη BSA 
Ζήτω ο Αείμνηστος ΑΡΤΕΜΗΣ ΜΑΤΣΑΣ

ΧΕ ΧΕ ΧΕ ΧΕ ΧΕ

----------


## ZULU

zardoz εγραψες  :Very Happy:

----------


## The_StarGazer

*kman_gr*,  ΑΑ οκ. Σιγουρα οι υπαλληλοι θα εχουν ολα τα port κομμενα εκτος απο το 80. Γιαυτο και το "Κατεβαστιρι" θα μπει πανω στο router.  :Wink: .

*zardoz*, ΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΑ Μαματο

----------


## blizard

> Αλλο ενα email απο εμενα οτι την κανω με ελαφρα πηδηματακια απο την ACN. 8)


Πολύ θα χαρεί η ACN να χάσει μετρικούς πελάτες σαν εμάς, που έχουν την γραμμή τους όλη μέρα στο full.

Γιατί σίγουρα χάνει χρήματα από αυτούς, και πιστεύω ότι συνολικά δεν θα βγει χαμένη αν φοβίσει όσους έχουν βρει τρόπους να κατεβάζουν όλες τις νέες ταινίες.

----------


## kadronarxis

Off-topic
Προς zardoz:
(zardoz, το 580 είναι για pstn.Το πήγα χτες σε ένα φίλο που έχει το 510 για isdn.Ήθελε να δοκιμάσει το wireless.Αμάν του λέω την πατήσαμε.ΚΑι τι έκανα ο Θεότρελος;Σύνδεσα το 510 κανονικα με την adsl του, και σύνδεσα ethernet το 510 με το 580.Ενεργοποίησα το wireless στο 580, και ο φορητός συνδεόταν στο ίντερνετ κανονικα!!!! άσε που στον φορητό αν έδινες 10.0.0.138, έβλεπες τη σελίδα του 510 και όχι του 580.Τα παλικάρια στην thomson έχουν βγάλει ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ routers.)
ON-TOPIC:
Προσωπικά, δεν πατάω ACN.Και 5 ευρώ να δίνουν adsl το μήνα, δεν πάω.Είναι όπως τα λέει ο zardoz.Γίνανε καρα-ρόμπα.

Άντε γερά.

----------


## wintech2003

Τελικά ο Finn δεν μας είπε τι εγινε...

Μίλησε με το νομικό τμήμα? Βρήκε άκρη? Τελικά μήπως τον είχανε ενημερώσει ή *μήπως κατα την εγγραφη του στην ACN δεν ειχε δώσει τα πραγματικά του στοιχεία ή δεν ειχε δώσει τηλέφωνο?*  :Wink:

----------


## McAli

Τον δολοφόνησαν πράκτορες της Columbia επειδή αρνήθηκε να πληρώσει εξωδικαστικά για την ταινία της Universal "Back To The Future" που κατέβασε.

The End.

----------


## wintech2003

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## tschris

23 σελίδες σε λιγότερο απο 1 μέρα! Θέλω κι εγώ να πάρω τηλ. την ACN και να τους ρωτήσω, "Μπορώ να μην κάνω ανανέωση στον provider μου και να έρθω σε σας οπου θα μπορώ να βλέπω τα mail μου μόνo;" Και ότι σκευτόμουν να αλάξω και να πάω στην ΑCΝ ρε ούύύύύύύύύστ!

----------


## KyR-X

> Δεν βρίσκω κανέναν σοβαρό λόγο για το οτι διάβασα 16 σελίδες ενός thread με πιπεράτο σενάριο (p2p), λαμπρό cast (νέους χρήστες που μπαίνουν για να υποστηρίξουν το γκαντέμη της υπόθεσης) και άφθονες ερμηνείες των "γεγονότων".
> 
> Με κάτι τέτοια μυθιστορήματα αρχίζει και μου τη δίνει η απρόσκοπτη δυνατότητα προπαγάνδας που προσφέρεται απλόχερα μέσω ενός forum.


Το ίδιο φαινομενικά ισχύει και με τα περισσότερα posts για το οτι η "Vivodi σέρνεται" αναφορικά με τον αριθμό πελατών που εμφανίζει αυτή η εταιρία σε αναλογία με τον αριθμό πελατών του πΟΤΕ, του οποίου εφόσων το νούμερο πελατών είναι μεγαλύτερο χ4 θα έπρεπε επίσης λο9γικά να εμφανίζωνται περισσότερο..αλλά λέμε τώρα..   :Twisted Evil:  
(κάνουμε πως δεν το βλέπουμε)

----------


## Finn

I m here.Οχι ακομη τηλ δεν ελαβα.
Φυσικα και εχουν τα πραγματικα μου στοιχεια.Και σταθερο και κινητο.Αν και ελειψα απ το σπιτι το μεσημερι,δε ξερω αν τηλεφωνησαν τοτε.Αλλα φοιτητε ειμεθα,εξεταστικη εχομε :P τι να κανω.
Και για πολλοστη φορα προειδοποιηση δεν ειχα λαβει

----------


## McAli

*Finn*, αν θες κάποιο μέρος να κρυφτείς από τις υπηρεσίες (μυστικές ή μη) ξέρεις....."αγρίμια και αγριμάκια" εδώ" ....  :Wink:

----------


## KyR-X

> Καλημέρα σε όλους.
> Είμαι πελάτης της ACN και διάβασα την καταγγελία του finn,
> επικοινώνησα μαζί τους και έμαθα ότι όλα είναι αλήθεια και μάλιστα μου είπαν
> ότι έχουν απόλυτα το δικαίωμα να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο κλπ.
> 
> Φυσικά στην πορεία της συζήτησης είπαν ότι ίσως κάνουν και αυτοί μήνυση στην Columbia επειδή έκαναν hacking στο δίκτυό τους και επειδή παρακολουθούσαν τους χρήστες αλλά γενικά επιβεβαίωσαν τα πάντα.
> 
> Εγω τους είπα ότι δεν πρόκειται να ανανεώσω τη σύμβασή μου και μου είπανε ότι όπου και να πάω θα έχω τα ίδια κλπ.
> Τους ζήτησα να μας κάνουν ενημέρωση για το συμβάν σε όλους τους χρήστες της ACN αλλά μου απάντησαν ότι προσωρινά η εταιρία δεν το θεωρεί αναγκαίο.
> ...


ΒΡΕΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ!!!! ΤΟΥΣ ΚΛΕΦΤΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΟΠΟΔΗΤΕΣ!!!

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Τωρα μαζέφτε τα στοιχεία της υπόθεσης και βουρ για την Αυριανη (την εφημερίδα)
Εδω είναι γενικότερο πρόβλημα της ALTEC (με τις δοσοληψίες που έχει) και απο εκεί έφυγε η εντολή εγω κόβω το κεφάλι μου.
Τουλάχιστον η Αυριανή δεν τους χωνεύει, και θα μάθουμε περισσότερα στοιχεία. 
(της οποίας δεν μπορώ να βρω διεύθυνση e-mail στο διαδύκτιο) (Μην την μπερδέψετε με την Αυριανή Μακεδονίας-Θράκης)

----------


## indigo

μα για το "back to the future" ρε γμτ ?... 
να ήτανε τουλάχιστον το ΙΙ  ? 8) 

άαχχ... και μόλις παρήγγειλα το ιζι της τελλάς και διάβασα παραπάνω οτι και εκεί ενδεχομένως παίζουν τα ίδια ...   :Crying:

----------


## KyR-X

> Για δειτε και αυτο και γραφτε τους στα @@ρια σας
> 
> http://static.thepiratebay.org/legal/
> 
> και btw φιλε Finn θελω το torrent file να το κατεβασω και γω, και ας με παρουν τηλ...


Οκ τώρα θέλω και εγω το torrent file, να το κατεβάσω και εγω να δω αν θα μου πάρουν κανενα τηλεφωνάκι απο τη Vivodi και θα επικαλεστούν εντολές τρίτων εταιριών που έχυον κάνει τα log τους κόσκινο και ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ.

Επίσης πρέπει να βοηθήσουμε αυτό το χρήστη οσο μπορούμε. Εδω είναι καθαρά υπόθεση παραβίασης του απορρήτου ενος χρήστη. ΩΦΕΙΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΕΜΒΕΙ ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑΣ να ζητησει τα logs απο την ALTEC/ACN για να προσδιορισθεί με ποιό τρόπο αυτά εκτίθενται σε τρίτα πρόσωπα τα οποία δεν γνωρίζει ο χρήστης. Και σε πόσα διαφορετικά πρόσωπα εκτίθενται.

----------


## johnmara

> Τώρα που το καλοσκέφτωμαι...
> 
> ALTEC ALTER έχουν καμιά σχέση?
> Η εστω η ALTEC με ποιά κανάλια παίζει?


Αυριανή (Κουρής) + Altec (Αθανασούλιας) = κοινή εταιρία ALTER TV.
Τα σπάνε (στα φράγκα φυσικά).
Βγαίνει ο Κουρής και δίνει την Altec για πλαστά τιμολόγια (καμιά 10δις).
Χαμός - δίκες κτλ.
Η μετοχή της Altec -1000%
Τα βρίσκουν.
Κουκούλωμα.
Δίνει το μερίδιο του στο Alter TV η Altec στον Κουρή.
Εντωμεταξύ η Altec συρρικνώθηκε απίστευτα.
Κουκούλωμα (ξανά).
Κουκούλωμα (ξανά, ξανά).
Σταματάνε οι διώξεις επειδή ήταν ορθογραφικό λάθος τα πλαστά τιμολόγια.  8) 


Κάπως έτσι νομίζω έγινε.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Finn

www.torrentbox.com
το δωσα και παραπανω το λινκ.Καλα δε τιθεται θεμα.Αμα παρω αλλη εταιρια θα το τελειωσω.10ΜΒ μεινανε ρε γμτ..κριμα δεν ειναι? :P

----------


## DrWho

Τιμή και δόξα στον Finn !!!
Στο πρώτο θύμα των p2p στην ελλάδα.

Αντε τουλάχιστον , θα μείνεις στην ιστορία...  :Smile:  , να μη σου πω θα γίνεις και σύμβολο-μπαντιέρα για τους p2p-αγωνιστές ,τουλάχιστον στην Ελλάδα....
( μα για το back to the future ρε γμτ ....;;;  :Laughing:  )

----------


## KyR-X

:Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  

Kiss my big fat arse Columbia!

----------


## spyrosn

Παίδες, μακριά από οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με τον Αθανασούλη (ALTEC - ACN κτλ.). Μιλάμε για τύπο που είχε φάει εκατομμύρια στο Χρηματιστήριο το '99, που άφηνε απλήρωτους τους εργαζόμενους στο τότε New Channel για μήνες, που έχει 500 off shore, που..., που... κλπ. Μ-Α-Κ-Ρ-Ι-Α.   :Evil:   :Evil:  

googlίστε να μάθετε λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## kostasdim

Γεια σας. Δεν ξερω πολλα απο υπολογιστες, αλλα ξερω λιγο απο δικαιωματα του πολιτη και νομικα. 
Πρεπει λοιπον πρωτα να διαπραχθει καποιο ποινικο αδικημα, οπου στην περιπτωση μας ειναι η διακινηση πειρατικου υλικου μεσω ιντερνετ και ειδικοτερα καποια ταινια. Εχει μεγαλη σημασια το οτι εμεις λαβαμε καποιο αρχειο με καποια ταινια και δεν την διακινησαμε εμεις στο διαδικτυο. Λοιπον στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση οχι μονο πρεπει να γινει ντου σε σπιτι η γραφειο και να βρεθει η ταινια στον υπολογιστη (σκληρο δισκο η καπου αλλου)καποιου, αλλα και πρεπει να αποδειχθει οτι προερχεται και απο το ιντερνετ. Πιο συγκεκριμενα να γινει επωνυμα καταγγελια η μηνυση στις αρμοδιες αρχες και να παρει το δρομο του. 
Εδω γελαμε με την εταιρεια παροχης ιντερνετ. 
Ο ρολος της εταιρειας παροχης ιντερνετ ειναι αλλος και οχι να κανει τις αστυνομικες και δικαστικες αρχες. Εδω εχουμε κατα καποιο τροπο αυθαιρεσια και αυτοδικια. Απλα επρεπε να καταγγειλει το γεγονος, εκτος αν αναφερεται ρητα στη συμβαση ότι κόβεται σε περίπτωση διακίνησης πειρατικου η παρανομου υλικου, αλλα και παλι πρεπει να το αποδειξουν.
Φιλε μου δεν μπορουν να κοψουν τη συνδεση με το ετσι θελω. Πρεπει να εχουν ισχυρα αποδεικτικα στοιχεια για να το κανουν. Τραβηξε τους στα δικαστηρια με ασφαλιστικα μετρα για την αμεση επαναφορα της συνδεσης και απο εκει και περα ρωτα αν δικαιουσαι και αποζημιωση για ηθικη βλαβη και διαφυγοντα κερδη απο τη ζημια που επαθες αν το ιντερνετ σου απεδιδε χρηματα. 
Επισης αν δικαιωθεις νομιζω οτι ξερεις που βρισκεται το Υπουργειο εμποριου. Τα υπολοιπα θα στα πει ο δικηγορος σου για να μην λενε οτι τους δυσφημουμε.
Σημειωνω οτι ειμαι σαφως κατα της πειρατειας, αλλα και κατα της κοροιδίας.
Φιλικα

----------


## Νικαετός

Νομίζω επίσης πως παίζει και τετραψήφιο νούμερο (το είδα σε όλες τις στάσεις λεωφορείων) σχετικά με την προστασία του καταναλωτή, του υπουργείου εμπορίου. Πάρε και εκεί τηλ . και κάνε μια ερώτηση .

----------


## s33k3r

Εφυγα απο ACN.Αντε Γεια!  :Wink:

----------


## theos_larissa

ειμαστε οι εχθροι της ALTEC!

----------


## KyR-X

Ε αφού έχει κλέψει τα δις απο το 99 και δεν τον νοιάζει προφανώς τι θα απογίνει ο provider του ο κύριος της ALTEC τότε γιατί να μην σύρει και το χορό με την αρχή της διακοπής συνδέσεων στο Ελληνικό ιντερνετ (λέμε τώρα, αποχρώσες ενδείξεις) την *ίδια ακριβώς στιγμή* που γεμίζουν τα δελτία ειδήσεων με ειδήσεις αυτοκτονίας μέσω Ιντερνετ (απο τις γνωστές κατίνες του καναλιού της ALTEC) και εφημερίδες όπως τα Νεα το κάνουν πρωτοσέλιδο, ακριβώς τον καιρό που έχει ανάψει για τα καλά η μάχη για τη τιμή του Broadband και η Ε.Ε. στέλνει τη δεύτερη κατά σειρά επιστολή στον ΟΤΕ, για σκεφθείτε το λίγο, 

-Tο Broadband και η διάθεση του ζορίζει πολύ τον ΟΤΕ και τον κάνει να φαίνεται αναξιόπιστος, 
-Tο Broadband ζορίζει τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια γιατί τους απειλή με WebTV, τη στιγμή που ήδη μια εταιρία αρχίζει αναβαθμίσεις για παροχή WebTV στο λεκανοπέδιο (Vivodi, και ας τη ψάξουμε και με τα αρνητικά post γι αυτή την εταιρία)
-Το Broadband μπορεί να φέρει επενδύσεις, όταν σε μια χώρα που δεν παράγωνται σχεδόν ούτε τοματοχυμός για παράδειγμα και στην ερώτηση "Μα τη παράγει επιτέλους αυτή η χώρα" σου απαντούν "η οικονομία της έχει στραφή προς την παροχή υπηρεσιών", εύλογα αναρωτιέται κανείς "ζωρίς Broadband, πως θα συνεχίσουν να παρέχωνται αυτές οι υπηρεσίες και θα συνεχίσει η ομαλή συνεργαία αυτών με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο που έχει ήδη ανεπτυγμένη τεχνολογία Broadband"

ΟΠΟΤΕ, ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ/ΙΟΙ ΕΛΑΒΕ/ΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ, ΝΑ ΡΙΞΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ITNERNET.

ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΟΥΜΕ!
ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΠΙΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΙΘΗΚΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΥΨΗΛΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΕΣ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΩΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΒΟΥΛΕΥΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΝ ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ!

----------


## runnerma

:Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## ALTECTELECOMS

Με αφορμή σχόλια που τέθηκαν στο forum σχετικά με τη διακοπή της υπηρεσίας ADSL σε συγκεκριμένο χρήστη της ALTEC TELECOMS, θέλουμε να επισημάνουμε τα εξής: 

Φιλοσοφία και πολιτική της ALTEC TELECOMS είναι η  παροχή αξιόπιστων και ποιοτικών υπηρεσιών στους χρήστες του δικτύου μας. Στόχος μας είναι η καλύτερη κατά το δυνατό εξυπηρέτηση των χρηστών μας και βέβαια η αποφυγή κάθε προβλήματος σχετικά με τις υπηρεσίες που παρέχουμε. 


Ωστόσο, η ALTEC TELECOMS, είναι υποχρεωμένη να παρέχει κάθε υπηρεσία σύμφωνα με τους εφαρμοζόμενους κανόνες της εθνικής και κοινοτικής νομοθεσίας στις τηλεπικοινωνίες, καθώς και τις σχετικές αποφάσεις της Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ.

 Επίσης, είναι σαφείς οι όροι πρόσβασης του δικτύου μας, οι οποίοι  καταδικάζουν παράνομες πράξεις και τονίζουν την υποχρέωση των χρηστών να κάνουν χρήση των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών, σύμφωνα με τη σχετική ισχύουσα νομοθεσία αλλά και τα χρηστά ήθη. 

Κάθε παράνομη πρόσβαση και χρήση από το χρήστη, πέραν των τυχόν ποινικών και αστικών κυρώσεων που επιφέρει, προκαλεί και διακοπή της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση πολιτική της εταιρείας μας είναι να ενημερώνεται ο χρήστης και να γίνεται επιστροφή των χρημάτων για το υπόλοιπο της συνδρομής που δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει. 

 Επίσης, οφείλουμε να τονίσουμε ότι σε καμία περίπτωση δεν φιλτράρουμε ή γνωστοποιούμε δεδομένα, παρά μόνο κατόπιν  εισαγγελικής παρέμβασης, σύμφωνα με την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία. Επιπλέον, όπως είναι κατανοητό, όταν λαμβάνουμε ενημέρωση από τρίτους που αναφέρουν ότι θίγονται πνευματικά τους δικαιώματα, τότε, μετά από έγκυρη επιβεβαίωση, είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να επέμβουμε άμεσα. 


Για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνιση ή πληροφορία επικοινωνήστε όλο το 24ωρο με το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών της ALTEC TELECOMS, στο 8011110000.


Ομάδα Ασφαλείας Δικτύου
ΑLTEC TELECOMS

----------


## Lazy Dog

*KyR-X* αυτη ειναι μια καλη θεωρια(δεν λεω οτι συμφωνω ή διαφωνω).   :Exclamation:

----------


## morpheous

οκ....μετα απο αυτο το ποστ θα φέυγουν ανα 10αδες οι χρήστες της acn!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lazy Dog

Χμμμμμμμ!!!!!  :Evil:

----------


## arial

Μηπως οι υπευθυνοι στην Altec ειχαν πολυ δουλεια.. και ετσι καταφεραν να βαρανε μυγες ? :P

----------


## fatalus

Έχω την εντύπωση οτι η ACN σκάβει η ίδια το λάκο της,προκειμένου να εξυπηρετήσει τα συμφέροντα της Columbia και κάθε Columbia...Άντε και εις κατώτερα(σε αριθμούς συνρομητών)....

----------


## dearpru

δηλαδή η altecnet προσφέρει adsl μόνο για e-mail, web browsing αντε και κανένα mirc;

Τότε γιατί το διαφημίζουν για γρηγορότερα downloads για παιχνίδια και δε συμμαζεύεται;
Ποιον κοροιδεύετε ρε;
Υποκριτές μόνο το χρήμα σας ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## MrsVanHelsing

τελικα μου φαινεται οτι εφυγα την καταλληλη στιγμη απο acn....

----------


## henaro

> Με αφορμή σχόλια που τέθηκαν στο forum σχετικά με τη διακοπή της υπηρεσίας ADSL σε συγκεκριμένο χρήστη της ALTEC TELECOMS, θέλουμε να επισημάνουμε τα εξής: 
> 
> Φιλοσοφία και πολιτική της ALTEC TELECOMS είναι η  παροχή αξιόπιστων και ποιοτικών υπηρεσιών στους χρήστες του δικτύου μας. Στόχος μας είναι η καλύτερη κατά το δυνατό εξυπηρέτηση των χρηστών μας και βέβαια η αποφυγή κάθε προβλήματος σχετικά με τις υπηρεσίες που παρέχουμε. 
> 
> 
> Ωστόσο, η ALTEC TELECOMS, είναι υποχρεωμένη να παρέχει κάθε υπηρεσία σύμφωνα με τους εφαρμοζόμενους κανόνες της εθνικής και κοινοτικής νομοθεσίας στις τηλεπικοινωνίες, καθώς και τις σχετικές αποφάσεις της Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ.
> 
>  Επίσης, είναι σαφείς οι όροι πρόσβασης του δικτύου μας, οι οποίοι  καταδικάζουν παράνομες πράξεις και τονίζουν την υποχρέωση των χρηστών να κάνουν χρήση των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών, σύμφωνα με τη σχετική ισχύουσα νομοθεσία αλλά και τα χρηστά ήθη. 
> 
> ...


Εφόσον αποφασίσατε να δώσετε κάποιες απάντήσεις  θα βοηθούσαν οι ακριβείς λεπτομέρειες για το περιστατικό. 

Συγκεκριμένα ποιος ακριβώς ήρθε σε επαφή μαζί σας, ποια στοιχεία σας παρείχε για να αποδείξει ότι ο εν λόγω χρήστης ενεργούσε παράνομα, αν και πως εσείς επαληθεύσατε την αλήθεια των ισχυρισμών της Columbia(?) και τέλος αν αυτή θα είναι η πρακτική σας σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## kubiak

> δηλαδή η altecnet προσφέρει adsl μόνο για e-mail, web browsing αντε και κανένα mirc;
> 
> Τότε γιατί το διαφημίζουν για γρηγορότερα downloads για παιχνίδια και δε συμμαζεύεται;
> Ποιον κοροιδεύετε ρε;
> Υποκριτές μόνο το χρήμα σας ενδιαφέρει.


μήπως εννούν κανένα Μ Ε Γ Α Λ Ο game demo, κανένα Τ Ε Ρ Α Σ Τ Ι Ο shareware/trialware/freeware, κανένα Ε Υ Μ Ε Γ Ε Θ Ε Σ e-mail, ή κανένα Τ Α Κ Τ Ι Κ Ο update (π.χ. Windows update);;;

----------


## KyR-X

Δηλαδή με αυτή τη δήλωση (εφόσω πιστοποιηθεί το φυσικό πρόσωπο που την κατέθεσε) δεν υπαναχωρούν, αντιθέτως επικαλούνται την πολιτική της εταιρίας τους. 

Προσωπικά για μένα επιβεβαιώνει απλά την θεωρία του "διακόπτη" 

Να παραθέσω οτι ο χρήστης όπως ο ίδιος διατείνει όπως και άλλοι που ήρθαν σε επαφή με το τμήμα της εταιρίας εμφανίζωνται να επιβεβαιώνουν οτι δεν προειδοποιήθηκε, ούτε έγινε καταβολή των χρημάτων της δυνρομής του απο την εταιρία αντιθέτως με τα οσα λέει το καταστατικό της εταιρίας που προβλήθηκε εδω σε κοινή θέα.

Επίσης στο σημείο:




> Επίσης, οφείλουμε να τονίσουμε ότι σε καμία περίπτωση δεν φιλτράρουμε ή γνωστοποιούμε δεδομένα, παρά μόνο κατόπιν εισαγγελικής παρέμβασης, σύμφωνα με την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία. Επιπλέον, όπως είναι κατανοητό, όταν λαμβάνουμε ενημέρωση από τρίτους που αναφέρουν ότι θίγονται πνευματικά τους δικαιώματα, τότε, μετά από έγκυρη επιβεβαίωση, είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να επέμβουμε άμεσα.


Εκτός της ρητής διαβεβαίωσης οτι "δεν γνωστοποιούν σε τρίτους παρά μόνο σε νομικές αρχές", δεδομένα που αφορούν την κίνηση χρηστών της εταιρίας, δεν μας διευκρινήζουν πως ακριβώς γνωρίζουν αυτοί οι "τρίτοι" απο τους οποίους λαμβάνει ενημέρωση η εταιρία και διασταυρώνει τους ισχυρισμούς αυτούς μετά "απο έγκυρη επιβεβαίωση", δηλαδή δεν μας εξηγεί τι διευκολύνσεις παρέχει σε ομάδες "τρίτων" όπως τους χαρακτηρίζει η ανακοίνωση, όταν είναι κατανοητό οτι το συντριπτικό σύνολο της φύσεως των διευκολύνσεων που μπορεί να παρέχωνται σε "τρίτους" απο μια εταιρία που επιφορτίζεται να διαφυλάσει πολλές φορές χαρακτηρισθέντα απο το νόμο ως απόρρητα δεδομένα χαρακτηρίζεται στην ουσία παράνομο, διώκεται ποινικά και κατά την κοινή λογική επιβάλει την εξέταση αυτών των ισχυρισμών του προσωπικού της εταιρίας υπο την παρουσία εισαγγελέα, ώστε να διευκρινηστεί πέραν απο κάθε αμφιβολία:  

α) οτι η εν λόγο εταιρία, δεν έχει διευκολύνει παράνομα τρίτους, 

β) να ικανοποιηθεί ικανή μερίδα χρηστών της εν λόγο εταιρίας οι οποίοι μετά την ενημέρωση για το συμβάν πιθανότατα θα αγωνιούν για την ασφάλεια των δικών τους προσωπικών δεδομένων και θα επιθυμήσουν να διακόψουν τις σχέσεις τους με αυτήν την εταιρία.

----------


## morpheous

ποσο σίγουροι ειμαστε οτι αυτο το ποστ είναι όντως απο την altec?
έχω πολλές υποψίες...
θα ήθελα ένα όνομα στο ποστ...

----------


## athan64

πως μπορω να γινω συνδρομητης αυτης της υπεροχης εταιρειας ??
επιτελους μια σοβαρη εταιρεια στην ελλαδα    :Guitar:   :Guitar:   :Guitar:   :Guitar:

----------


## EvilHawk

Το μήνυμα είναι απο την όντως απο την ACN.

----------


## ZULU

KyR-X  ωραιος ρε :Very Happy:  το κατεβαζω και γω:P

ΥΓ: κλαπ κλαπ κλαπ! πολυ ωραια τα ειπατε εσεις εκει απο την ACN.
Mας βοηθησατε πολυ...δλδ εγω συγκινηθηκα τοσο που τωρα παω να κοψω την
TELLAS και να βαλω ACN !

u rox!

----------


## shadowmoon

Παντως το γεγονος οτι το συγκεκριμενο thread , ελαβε σε τοσο συντομο διαστημα ,τοσο "μηκος" και συνεχιζει , αποδεικνυει το γεγονος οτι οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα "δουλευουν" τα Ρ2Ρ προγραμματα και τωρα τελευταια εχουν αρχισει να νοιωθουν ενοχες γι'αυτο.
Που σημαινει οτι η RIAA, η MPAA και ολη η συμμορια των λεφταδων ,ηδη κανανε τη ζημια τους.

----------


## Νικαετός

Το ποστ αυτό δεν μπορεί να είναι από την ΑΛΤΕΚ , γιατί θα έπρεπε η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία να επικοινωνήσει με τον Νεκτάριο , με mail και να ζητήσει από εκείνον να παρέμβει ή να δημοσιεύσει το mail στο φόρουμ. Πήρατε χαμπάρι εν τω μεταξύ ότι σε αυτό το thread υπάρχουν πολλοί νιούμπηδες ... Ρε μπας και διάβασαν τα περί διαμαρτυρίας μας για το ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ και άρχισαν την επίθεση για να μην βρεθούν στριμωγμένοι κάποιοι? 

Και μία ερώτηση προς την ΑΛΤΕΚ ...

Θεωρεί πως μετά από αυτό το ποστ θα γράψει καινούργιους συνδρομητές ? (Ή θα χάσει και αυτούς που έχει ?)

----------


## Lazy Dog

> και τωρα τελευταια εχουν αρχισει να νοιωθουν ενοχες γι'αυτο


Ποιος αισθανεται ενοχες;;;  :Shocked:   :Shocked:

----------


## supernoone

> και τωρα τελευταια εχουν αρχισει να νοιωθουν ενοχες γι'αυτο
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ποιος αισθανεται ενοχες;;;


Νιωθω ενοχεεεεεεε,ε,ε,ες
νιωθω ενοχεεεεεεε,ε,ε,ες....

οι Μπλε ειναι αν δεν κανω λαθος!!!!

----------


## kubiak

προβλέπω ότι θα αρχίσουν (πάλι) να αλλάζουν τα ονόματα στα shares (και με κάποιο τρόπο να γίνονται decode) έτσι ώστε να μην είναι προφανές τι παίρνεις ή τι νομίζεις ότι παίρνεις.

π.χ.
η τελευταία ταινία της KLAPSE_ME studios: "Pou eisai BE to BE" να κυκλοφορήσει σαν "My wedding video #12"

ή κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων...

----------


## ZULU

Ενοχες? LOL
Εγω προτινω να κανει upload το ακριβες μπλαμπλα.torrent file ο φιλος Finn
και να αρχισουν να το κατεβαζουν ολοι
να δουμε τι θα γινει :Very Happy: 

μπορει να δοσει εντολη ο Bush να βορβαδισουν την Ελλαδα...ποτε δεν ξεσ...

----------


## spiros19

εχουνε φαει τον κοσμο οι τυψεις και οι ενοχες που εχουν μειωσει το τζιρο τους οι δισκογραφικες... Μα ειμαστε με τα καλα μας? Απλα ο μεσος χρηστης φοβαται λιιιιγο περισσοτερο, αλλα ο πειρασμος ειναι γλυκος οποτε οι περισσοτεροι θα συνεχισουν.... το 99.9% δηλαδη... Οσο για την αλτεκ, καλο κλεισιμο, δε θα μας λειψει καθολου...

----------


## morpheous

ενοχές...χο χο...

----------


## McAli

Λοιπόν το θέμα του "intenet" είναι "hot" αυτές τις μέρες.Νομίζω ένα ρεπορτάζ με τίτλο "Η Altec υπακούει αμερικανικές εταιρίες" θα ενδιέφερε τον κ. Κουρή.

Τί γνώμη θα είχε το αρμόδιο υπουργείο;

Προτείνω όσoι χάνετε κάτω από 10 Ευρώ να την κάνετε ΤΩΡΑ από την ACN.

Υ.Γ.: Όποιος άλλος ξαναρωτήσει κάτι σχετικά με την ACN, από εδώ και πέρα, θα ενημερώνετε σχετικά με τη παραπάνω ανακοίνωση....."παιδιά η ACN πιάνει καλές ταχύτητες?"......."Μη πας εκεί ρε φίλε....είδες τί έπαθε ο φίλος;Του κόψανε τη σύνδεση, και ούτε καν του γύρισαν τα χρήματα πίσω!!!"

Γκάγκα;

----------


## McAli

Α!!!...και κάτι ακόμα.....Ελπίζω την απόφαση για τη διακοπή του συμβολαίου με τον συνδρομητή σας, να την αποφάσισε κάποιος Chief.......Γιατί σίγουρο ο Chief of the Chiefs θα τη μάθει τη λαδιά σας, και να δούμε τότε καλά που θα είναι.

----------


## PGM

κατι μου λεει οτι μεσα στο επομενο εξαμηνο θα δουν τις πωλησεις τους και θα αναθεωρησουν πολλες απο τις δηλωσεις τους και τις ενεργειες τους......
They SUCK BIG TIME!!!    :Twisted Evil:

----------


## PGM

κατι μου λεει οτι μεσα στο επομενο εξαμηνο θα δουν τις πωλησεις τους και  θα αναθεωρησουν πολλες απο τις δηλωσεις τους και τις ενεργειες τους......
They SUCK BIG TIME!!!    :Twisted Evil:

----------


## kubiak

> Το ποστ αυτό δεν μπορεί να είναι από την ΑΛΤΕΚ , γιατί θα έπρεπε η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία να επικοινωνήσει με τον Νεκτάριο , με mail και να ζητήσει από εκείνον να παρέμβει ή να δημοσιεύσει το mail στο φόρουμ. Πήρατε χαμπάρι εν τω μεταξύ ότι σε αυτό το thread υπάρχουν πολλοί νιούμπηδες ... Ρε μπας και διάβασαν τα περί διαμαρτυρίας μας για το ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ και άρχισαν την επίθεση για να μην βρεθούν στριμωγμένοι κάποιοι?


λες;

----------


## Νικαετός

> Το ποστ αυτό δεν μπορεί να είναι από την ΑΛΤΕΚ , γιατί θα έπρεπε η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία να επικοινωνήσει με τον Νεκτάριο , με mail και να ζητήσει από εκείνον να παρέμβει ή να δημοσιεύσει το mail στο φόρουμ


Evil , το έγραψα πριν δω το δικό σου ποστ .   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Το ποστ αυτό δεν μπορεί να είναι από την ΑΛΤΕΚ , γιατί θα έπρεπε η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία να επικοινωνήσει με τον Νεκτάριο


Είναι απο εταιρική ip της Acn Νίκο....

----------


## runnerma

Αυτό που αναρωτιέμαι είναι μήπως η Altecnet (και άλλοι πάροχοι) έχει ξαναπροβεί σε τέτοιες ενέργειες και απλά δεν έχει γίνει γνωστό  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  


btw Usenet rulez!

----------


## yiapap

> Γεια σας. Δεν ξερω πολλα απο υπολογιστες, αλλα ξερω λιγο απο δικαιωματα του πολιτη και νομικα. 
> Πρεπει λοιπον πρωτα να διαπραχθει καποιο ποινικο αδικημα, οπου στην περιπτωση μας ειναι η διακινηση πειρατικου υλικου μεσω ιντερνετ και ειδικοτερα καποια ταινια. Εχει μεγαλη σημασια το οτι εμεις λαβαμε καποιο αρχειο με καποια ταινια και δεν την διακινησαμε εμεις στο διαδικτυο. Λοιπον στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση οχι μονο πρεπει να γινει ντου σε σπιτι η γραφειο και να βρεθει η ταινια στον υπολογιστη (σκληρο δισκο η καπου αλλου)καποιου, αλλα και πρεπει να αποδειχθει οτι προερχεται και απο το ιντερνετ. Πιο συγκεκριμενα να γινει επωνυμα καταγγελια η μηνυση στις αρμοδιες αρχες και να παρει το δρομο του. 
> Εδω γελαμε με την εταιρεια παροχης ιντερνετ. 
> Ο ρολος της εταιρειας παροχης ιντερνετ ειναι αλλος και οχι να κανει τις αστυνομικες και δικαστικες αρχες. Εδω εχουμε κατα καποιο τροπο αυθαιρεσια και αυτοδικια. Απλα επρεπε να καταγγειλει το γεγονος, εκτος αν αναφερεται ρητα στη συμβαση ότι κόβεται σε περίπτωση διακίνησης πειρατικου η παρανομου υλικου, αλλα και παλι πρεπει να το αποδειξουν.
> Φιλε μου δεν μπορουν να κοψουν τη συνδεση με το ετσι θελω. Πρεπει να εχουν ισχυρα αποδεικτικα στοιχεια για να το κανουν. Τραβηξε τους στα δικαστηρια με ασφαλιστικα μετρα για την αμεση επαναφορα της συνδεσης και απο εκει και περα ρωτα αν δικαιουσαι και αποζημιωση για ηθικη βλαβη και διαφυγοντα κερδη απο τη ζημια που επαθες αν το ιντερνετ σου απεδιδε χρηματα. 
> Επισης αν δικαιωθεις νομιζω οτι ξερεις που βρισκεται το Υπουργειο εμποριου. Τα υπολοιπα θα στα πει ο δικηγορος σου για να μην λενε οτι τους δυσφημουμε.
> Σημειωνω οτι ειμαι σαφως κατα της πειρατειας, αλλα και κατα της κοροιδίας.
> Φιλικα


Thanks you, thank you, thank you...
21 σελίδες και περίπου 2000 post ΛΕΩ τα παραπάνω.
Επί λέξη!

----------


## PopManiac

Ουφ, 26 σελίδες μέσα σε 1 1/2 ώρα!!! Αλλά, επειδή με ενδιαφέρει, παρακολούθησα για πρώτη φορά ένα ολόκληρο thread...

Τώρα στο προκείμενο: Αν και δεν είμαι νομικός, αλλά με παραπλήσιες σπουδές και ενασχολήσεις, το κείμενο της Altec είναι απίστευτα "ήξεις αφίξεις". Πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται σε συγκεκριμένη χρήση p2p, ή κάποιο ιστορικό της περίπτωσης. Η Altec απλά έκανε copy-paste των καθιερωμένων όρων σύνδεσης.

----------


## yiapap

> ....
>  Επίσης, είναι σαφείς οι όροι πρόσβασης του δικτύου μας, οι οποίοι  καταδικάζουν παράνομες πράξεις και τονίζουν την υποχρέωση των χρηστών να κάνουν χρήση των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών, σύμφωνα με τη σχετική ισχύουσα νομοθεσία αλλά και τα χρηστά ήθη.


*Καταρχήν ένα μεγάλο ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ "ευχαριστώ" που είχατε το θάρρος και το κουράγιο να δώσετε την άποψή σας σε τόσο ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟ χρονικό διάστημα*
Για αυτούς που δεν ξέρουν μια εταιρεία του μεγέθους της Altec, δεν κάνει ανανακοινώσεις σε fora έτσι εύκολα και για πάρα πολύ καλούς λόγους.

Επί του θέματος, οι περισσότεροι από εμάς καταδικάζουμε τις παράνομες πράξεις όταν και εφόσον ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΝΥΕΤΑΙ ότι ήταν παράνομες.

Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει δικαστικό προηγούμενο ούτε (ακόμη περισσότερο) μπορεί να στοιχειοθετηθεί νομική κατηγορία κατά του Παρόχου.
Και όπως έχω προαναφέρει (εγώ και άλλοι) ΔΕΝ μπορεί η ACN να δρα ως αστυνόμος και δικαστής!

Δεδομένου ότι η Ευρωπαϊκή δικαιοσύνη είναι διχασμένη στο συγκεκριμένο τμήμα του νόμου, επαναλαμβάνω τη βασική μου απορία:

*Σας έχει παραχωρήσει ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ/ΝΟΜΙΜΑ η Columbia αποδείξεις ότι ο χρήστης Χ παρανομούσε;*
Αν ναι και έχετε αυτά τα ΝΟΜΙΜΑ έγγραφα στα χέρια σας θα μπορούσατε:
Πριν σας τα επιδώσουν να ενημερώσετε τον Πελάτη σας ("Π" Κεφαλαίο!). Ως γνωστόν κανείς δεν επιδίδει έγγραφα "έτσι απλά".
Αφού τον ενημερώσετε και εξακολουθεί και αφού εξασφαλίσετε τα απαραίτητα νομικά έγγραφα να αποφασίσετε αν θα του διακόψετε τη σύνδεση.

Η απόφαση αυτή είναι καθαρά δική σας, όσο ακριβώς επιλογή του χρήστη ήταν να επιλέξει την ACN ως Πάροχο.

Επίσης θα σας πρότεινα, εντελώς καλοπροαίρετα, να δρομολογήσετε μια σοβαρή και ουσιαστική μελέτη από τη νομική υπηρεσία του Ομίλου Altec για τις ευθύνες των χρηστών P2P και των ISP, έστω και με αφορμή αυτό το δυσάρεστο γεγονός. Ελπίζω, ειλικρινά, ότι η νομική υπηρεσία του ομίλου θα *αναγκαστεί* να ασχοληθεί με το θέμα.

Επίσης, ειλικρινά, από τη θέση του συμβούλου εργοδότων σε έργα Πληροφορικής (μερικά εκ των οποίων πήρε η Altec) σας λέω ότι το συγκεκριμένο θέμα μου έχει δημιουργήσει τη ΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΗ εντύπωση για το πως αντιμετωπίζετε τον πελάτη σας.
Ως νέο εγγεγραμένο μέλος, έχετε δικαίωμα να μου στείλετε PM και email και να σας αναφέρω σε ΠΟΙΑ έργα/εταιρείες στο παρελθόν έδωσα θετικές εισηγήσεις για διαγωνισμούς που κατακυρώθηκαν στην Altec.
Όλα τα παραπάνω επειδή μερικοί εξ ημών ΔΕΝ μιλάμε ούτε ανώνυμα, ούτε ανεύθυνα.

ΥΓ. Ο πληθυντικός δεν είναι ούτε της ευγένειας ούτε της μεγαλοπρέπειας... Δεν απευθύνομαι στον Μπάμπη στο κουβούκλιο 26, απευθύνομαι σε μια εταιρεία που έχει γράψει ιστορία στο βιβλίο της Πληροφορικής της Ελλάδας.
ΥΓ2. Να είστε ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΙ ότι η συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση έχει γραφεί στο ίδιο βιβλίο σε μιά #000000 σελίδα, με #FFFFFF bold γράμματα. Να είστε ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ σίγουροι!
&lt;edit>
Όσο το σκέφτομαι τα γράμματα μάλλον είναι #FFC0C0 ή κατά το πιο Αμερικάνικο: #FFFF00

----------


## stavros

> Πήρατε χαμπάρι εν τω μεταξύ ότι σε αυτό το thread υπάρχουν πολλοί νιούμπηδες ...


'Υποπτο αυτό nikoseagle.........
Παρατήρησα και εγώ ότι υπάρχουν πολλοι newbies....
Και είμαι σίγουρος ότι το email δεν είναι απο την ACN..
Κάποιο λάκο έχει η φάβα........

----------


## ReverseR

Ωραίος *yiapap* ακριβώς εκεί είναι το θέμα. Η columbia(μια ΑΕ), που πιθανόν εκπροσωπείται από αλλή ΑΕ(προστ πνευμ δικ) υποστηρίζει ότι καποιος την κλέβει...Από κει και έπειτα πώς αρχίζει η acn και "αυτοδικεί"?? 

Υπάρχουν αρμόδια όργανα(haha!!) που η columbia μπορέι να απευθυνθεί..

----------


## soupia

εχμ....πολύ περίεργο το όλο ζήτημα, και επίσης για κάποιο λόγο δεν έχω πεισθεί ακόμη. Βέβαια θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι. Την πήρες πίσω την σύνδεση σου finn? Γιατί αν κοιτάξω το αντίστοιχο thread που άνοιξες στο myphone.gr στην δεύτερη σελίδα λές οτι σε ξαναενεργοποιήσανε, και αυτό είναι μια ενδιαφέρουσα εξέλιξη που θα έπρεπε να γράψεις και εδώ... Επίσης για κάποιο λόγο το post σου έχει γραφτεί από χθες στην εν λόγω σελίδα. Μετά λες οτι ξανααποσυνδέθηκες, και μετά λες εκεί πως την ταινία την είχες κατεβάσει από τα Χριστούγεννα. 

Μεγάλος λάκκος σε μεγάλη φάβα....

----------


## soupia

Έριξε κανάς άλλος καμμιά ματιά στο αντίστοιχο thread?

----------


## yiapap

> Έριξε κανάς άλλος καμμιά ματιά στο αντίστοιχο thread?


Εχμ... Όταν λέμε σε ΑΥΤΟ το site είπε ΑΥΤΑ...
Δίνουμε και το αντίστοιχο link!

----------


## soupia

Ο λόγος που δεν έδωσα link είναι επειδή δεν ξέρω αν είναι αντίθετο με την πολιτική του ADSLgr να δίνεις link για άλλα forum και βαριόμουν να την διαβάσω. 

 :Shocked:

----------


## ZULU

Τι ειναι το υποπτο με τους newbies ρε??
Το τοπικ αυτο εχει κανει κυκλους τρελους σε ολους τους Ελληνες του internet
Εγω συγκεκριμενα το βρηκα απο το MIRC σε 2 διαφορετικa Networks
Μπhκα στο site εκανα register και απαντησα....

----------


## Finn

Οχι δεν με επανασυνδεσαν.
Χθες το απογευμα απλα που ανοιξα το πισι και δοκιμασα μπηκε αλλα στα 5 λεπτα κοπηκε παλι.

----------


## yiapap

> υποστηρίζει ότι καποιος την κλέβει...Από κει και έπειτα πώς αρχίζει η acn και "αυτοδικεί"??


Πάντως εγώ ως Altec θα έψαχνα τη στελέχωση του νομικού μου τμήματος.
Γιατί οι συγκεκριμένες συμβουλές που (μάλλλον) δώσανε αφήσανε ΞΕΚΡΕΜΑΣΤΗ μια μεγάλη εταιρεία.

Όπως αναφέρω παραπάνω, δεν έχουν να χάσουν ΜΟΝΟ τους torrent/dsl/bad users, αλλά 10δες/100δες/1000δες επαγγελματίες της πληροφορικής που διαβάζουν το συγκεκριμένο νήμα!

----------


## yiapap

> Ο λόγος που δεν έδωσα link είναι επειδή δεν ξέρω αν είναι αντίθετο με την πολιτική του ADSLgr να δίνεις link για άλλα forum και βαριόμουν να την διαβάσω.


Και συνεπώς όταν κάποιος σου ζητάει τα links εσύ δίνεις μια βλακώδη δικαιολογία ("βαριέμαι") και συνεχίζεις να ΜΗ δίνεις τα link που σου ζητάω!

2500 post... 2 περίπου χρόνια... 3854347 συμβουλές...
Ένα link δεν αξίζω;   :Embarassed:   :Crying:

----------


## vaspiliop

Αντε διαφημίζεται και forum δηλαδή!  :P 

Ρε παιδιά στην απλή ερώτηση που έκανα κάτι εκατομμύρια posts πιο πάνω μπορεί κάποιος (νομικός) να απαντήσει?

Μπορεί να στοιχειοθετηθεί κατηγορία μόνο με τα logs του ISP ? Δηλαδή να κατηγορηθεί κάποιος ατομικά και να αποτελέσουν τα logs στοιχεία για το δικαστήριο ?   :Shocked:  Εδώ δεν αποτελούν στοιχεία ηχογραφημένες συνομιλίες ή video και θα αποτελέσουν τα logs ?

----------


## Spyrosss

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από ALTECTELECOMS
> 
> ....
>  Επίσης, είναι σαφείς οι όροι πρόσβασης του δικτύου μας, οι οποίοι  καταδικάζουν παράνομες πράξεις και τονίζουν την υποχρέωση των χρηστών να κάνουν χρήση των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών, σύμφωνα με τη σχετική ισχύουσα νομοθεσία αλλά και τα χρηστά ήθη.
> 
> 
> *Καταρχήν ένα μεγάλο ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ "ευχαριστώ" που είχατε το θάρρος και το κουράγιο να δώσετε την άποψή σας σε τόσο ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟ χρονικό διάστημα*
> Για αυτούς που δεν ξέρουν μια εταιρεία του μεγέθους της Altec, δεν κάνει ανανακοινώσεις σε fora έτσι εύκολα και για πάρα πολύ καλούς λόγους.
> 
> ...


Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και απο μένα μιας και είναι μια απο τις λίγες φορές που μια μεγάλη εταιρία δεν κρύβετε πίσω απο το δάχτυλο της και παίρνει θέση σε ένα φόρουμ συζητήσεων.

Επι του θέματος λοιπόν έχω να κάνω την εξής ερώτηση, σε περίπτωση που ήμουν ένας πελάτης και είχα μια γραμμή 1Mbps για την εταιρεία μου και οι υπάλληλοι χρησιμοποιούσαν p2p πρόγραμμα και κατέβαζαν μια ταινία θα μου κόβατε έτσι "μαχαίρι" την σύνδεση και θα έμενε η εταιρεία χωρίς internet;

----------


## yiapap

> Ρε παιδιά στην απλή ερώτηση που έκανα κάτι εκατομμύρια posts πιο πάνω μπορεί κάποιος (νομικός) να απαντήσει?


Ρε φίλε... Αν ΔΕ διαβάζεις τα εκατομμύρια posts, οφείλουμε να σου απαντήσουμε επαναλαμβάνοντας τα γραφθέντα;

----------


## yiapap

> Επι του θέματος λοιπόν έχω να κάνω την εξής ερώτηση, σε περίπτωση που ήμουν ένας πελάτης και είχα μια γραμμή 1Mbps για την εταιρεία μου και οι υπάλληλοι χρησιμοποιούσαν p2p πρόγραμμα και κατέβαζαν μια ταινία θα μου κόβατε έτσι "μαχαίρι" την σύνδεση και θα έμενε η εταιρεία χωρίς internet;


Φυσικά και όχι... Αλλά πάλι αποπροσανατολίζεις τη συζήτηση!
Το θέμα δεν είναι αν το κάνει ΚΑΙ η μεγάλη εταιρεία!

Το θέμα είναι ο Χ *συγκεκριμένος χρήστης* και η συμπεριφορά της ACN απέναντί του!

Όχι τα P2p γενικά, ούτε η ACN γενικά!

Καταλάβετε, ότι με το να αποπροσανατολίζετε το θέμα δίνετε έρισμα να ΜΗΝ απαντήσουνε!!!

(ΥΓ. Αν έχετε απορίες ΤΙ εννοώ please PM... Θα σας απαντήσω ΑΜΕΣΑ!)

----------


## soupia

yiapap δεν βαρίομουν να δώσω το link, το policy βαριόμουν να διαβάσω. Έκανα εμφανές που βρίσκεται το thread, αλλά νομίζω και το site το ξέρετε όλοι. Απλώς έκλεψα περίπου 30 sec από την ζωή σου μιας και έπρεπε να πας www.myphone.gr να κάνεις κλίκ στο forum ---> σχετικό section ---> αντίστοιχο thread. Αλλά επειδή το αξίζεις το Link ορίστε. (επιπλέον δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να είσα registered για να το δεις)
http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthre...5&page=2&pp=20


(αν είναι αντίθετο με την πολιτική ας το κάνει κάποιος edit)

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## danoiz

Όσο περνάνε οι ώρες και πληθαίνουν τα posts τόσο περισσότερο μου βρωμάει μπαρούτι αυτή η ιστορία.

----------


## vaspiliop

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από vaspiliop
> 
> Ρε παιδιά στην απλή ερώτηση που έκανα κάτι εκατομμύρια posts πιο πάνω μπορεί κάποιος (νομικός) να απαντήσει?
> 
> 
> Ρε φίλε... Αν ΔΕ διαβάζεις τα εκατομμύρια posts, οφείλουμε να σου απαντήσουμε επαναλαμβάνοντας τα γραφθέντα;


Έχω διαβάσει όλα τα posts και αυτό δεν το έχω δει πουθενά. Αν μπορούσες να μου τη δείξεις θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο για να ξέρουμε στην πράξη τι μπορεί να γίνει εναντίον του καθένα μας και με βάση ποια στοιχεία.

----------


## zaranero

> Έχω διαβάσει όλα τα posts και αυτό δεν το έχω δει πουθενά. Αν μπορούσες να μου τη δείξεις θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο για να ξέρουμε στην πράξη τι μπορεί να γίνει εναντίον του καθένα μας και με βάση ποια στοιχεία


Ουτε οι δικηγοροι δεν θα ξερουν καλα-καλα θα ξερουμε εμεις  :Laughing:  
Δεν υπαρχει κανα προηγουμενο.

----------


## yiapap

> Έχω διαβάσει όλα τα posts και αυτό δεν το έχω δει πουθενά. Αν μπορούσες να μου τη δείξεις θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο για να ξέρουμε στην πράξη τι μπορεί να γίνει εναντίον του καθένα μας και με βάση ποια στοιχεία.


Βρε φίλε... Να κάνω εγώ back->back->back κτλ για να σου δείξω post που έγραψα με LINK που έψαξα στους νόμους...

ΕΛΕΟΣ!

----------


## johnyk

Διαβάζω όλο το post από την αρχή και οφείλω να πω ότι με έπιασε ένα πανικός λιγάκι .... γιατί πάνω κάτω όλοι έχουν ασχολήθεί ή ασχολούνται με το άθλημα του videotainiiiinggg.... Αυτή την στιγμή έγω έχω dsl VIVODI, και η πρώτη κίνηση που έκανα ήταν να πάρω στην εταιρεία και να ζητήσω να μιλήσω μέ κάποιο υπεύθυνο. 

Του ανέφερα το περιστατικό και ο κύριος που μίλησα μαζί, μου είπε ότι η vivodi δεν έχει προχωρήσει σε τέτοιες κινήσεις ποτέ - ούτε παλιότερα - αλλά ούτε και υπάρχει κάποια οδηγία για ακύρωση γραμμών, συνδρομών , 007 και τέτοια.

Αυτό σαν ενημέρωση για όσους έχουν Vivodi.

Αν χρησιμοποιείς προγράμματα fake IP πάλι μπορούν να σε εντοπίσουν;

Κάποτε έλεγαν για τους χρήστες του Internet να πληρώμουν ένα ποσό σαν Τέλος για video - mp3 - δικαιώματα στην συνδρομή τους, για να καλύπτονται νομικά, ξέρει κανείς αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο στο εξωτερικό; αν θα ισχύσει και εδώ;

----------


## KyR-X

Δίκιο έχει ο *yapap* να μην αποπροσανατολίζουμε την συζήτηση γιατί η ALTEC ACN του Αθανασούλη είναι υποχρεωμένη να απαντήσει και αν αρχίσουμε ο καθένας το μακρύ και το κοντό του, θα κάνουν τις κουφάλες και απάντηση δεν θα πάρουμε...
Σε εσένα το λεω εκεί στην ACN με τη κούπα το καφέ στο χέρι.
..ναι ναι εσυ που κάνεις οτι δε βλέπεις! 
Οχι μην κάνεις minimizing το browser, ΣΕ ΕΙΔΑΜΕ!!!

Ορίστε θα κάνω click κι εγω με το ειδικό αντι-αποπροσανατολιστή threads για να κλειδωθεί προσανατολιστικά το θέμα.  :Wink: 

*CLICK!*

----------


## chatasos

*Κατά την ταπεινή μου προσωπική άποψη*, η Ομάδα Ασφαλείας Δικτύου της ΑLTEC TELECOMS (εκπροσωπώντας την ίδια την ΑLTEC TELECOMS ?) δεν έπρεπε να εμπλακεί σε οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση σε forum τρίτων, εφόσον αυτή γίνεται από "ανώνυμους" χρήστες. Όπως είπε (ότι περίμενε να γίνει) και ο NIKOSEAGLE  θα ήταν σοφότερο μια επίσημη/ενυπόγραφη επιστολή στον διαχειριστή του forum/site.

Αν πρέπει να απαντήσουν (επώνυμα από κάποιον υπεύθυνο και όχι σαν Ομάδα) σε κάποιον, αυτός είναι ο συνδρομητής τους του οποίου διέκοψαν την σύνδεση. Όπως επίσης και σε οποιονδήποτε άλλο τους ζητούσε λεπτομέρειες επώνυμα για το συγκεκριμένο γεγονός (χωρίς να εμπλέξουν προσωπικά στοιχεία του συνδρομητή τους).

Βέβαια είναι επιλογή του Ομίλου ALTEC το τι θα κάνει σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και φυσικά δεν μου πέφτει λόγος...πάρα μόνο άποψη.

Sorry yiapap....που δεν συμφωνούμε  :Twisted Evil:  


Αν δεν βαριέστε...συνεχίστε το διάβασμα...

*Και κάτι "αστείο" αλλά πολύ ενδιαφέρον που θυμήθηκα σχετικά με τις copyrighιστορίες*....αν καταφέρω να βρω το link θα το αναφέρω, αλλά πάνω-κάτω είχαν γίνει τα παρακάτω (κάποια πράγματα τα θυμάμαι πολύ καλά γιατί μου έκαναν εντύπωση) :

Κάποιοι στην Ολλανδία αποφασίζουν να τεστάρουν 10 (γνωστούς και μη) Ολλανδικούς providers κατά πόσο επιβεβαιώνουν τα διάφορα mails που λαμβάνουν από εταιρίες σχετικά με παραβίαση πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων. Σε κανένα από τα web sites των providers δεν υπάρχει αναφορά σχετικά με τις διαδικασίες που ακολουθούνται.

Οπότε τι κάνουν?

Αγοράζουν κάποιους λογαριασμούς στους συγκεκριμένους providers (που θέλουν να τεστάρουν) και ανεβάζουν στα sites που στήνουν μερικά λογοτεχνικά κείμενα κάποιου συγγραφέα στα οποία δεν υφίστατο copyright (ήταν του 18xx και είχαν δηλωθεί επίσημα σαν public domain υλικό).

Φτιάχνουν μια εικονική "εταιρία" που υπερασπίζεται τον συγκεκριμένο συγγραφέα και ενημερώνουν με ένα άκρως τυπικό/σοβαρό email (xxx@hotmail !) τους providers ότι υπάρχει αδίκημα για κλοπή πνευματικής ιδοκτησίας και πρέπει να προβούν στις απαραίτητες διαδικασίες άμεσα, διαφορετικά θα κατηγοριθούν και αυτοί.

Εννοείται ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης του εκάστοτε site (δικό τους άτομο) δεν θα απαντούσε σε οποιοδήποτε mail του έστελνε ο provider, έτσι ώστε να δοκιμάσουν μέχρι που μπορούν να φτάσουν οι providers.

Θέλετε να μάθετε τα αποτελέσματα?


Η Tiscali κατεβάζει το site μέσα σε 24 ώρες και το αντικαθιστά με μία δικιά της σελίδα που αναφέρει του όρους περί copyright. Εντομεταξύ στο συμβόλαιο με τον ιδιοκτήτη του site αναφέρεται 48ωρη διορία σε παρόμοια περιστατικά.

Η Wanadoo ενημέρωσε άμεσα τον ιδιοκτήτη με ένα λιτό email ότι έχει copyrighted υλικό στην σελίδα και ότι πρέπει να το κατεβάσει μέσα σε 24 ώρες. Ο ιδιοκτήτης φυσικά δεν απάντησε και η Wanadoo δεν έκανε τίποτα γι'αυτό. Όμως 10 μέρες μετά έλαβε και 2ο email από την ετιαρία για το ίδιο κείμενο, οπότε και τότε του κατέβασε το site χωρίς ειδοποίηση.

_Στους υπόλοιπους providers δεν θυμάμαι ονόματα...._

Κάποιοι providers δεν απάντησαν καθόλου στο email που έλαβαν...

Κάποιοι providers απάντησαν στην εταιρία με "αυτοματοποιημένο" email ζητώντας της περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες και αποδείξεις. Η εταιρία φυσικά απάντησε με άσχετα "στοιχεία" στον provider, ο provider πείστηκε και ενημέρωσε τον πελάτη ότι θα πρέπει να κατεβάσει το site μέσα σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα, ο πελάτης φυσικά δεν απάντησε, οπότε το site κατέβηκε.

Κάποιος provider κατέβασε το site μέσα σε 3 ώρες, και ύστερα ενημέρωσε τηλεφωνικά και με email τον ιδιοκτήτη του site για την συγκεκριμένη ενέργεια.

Κάποιος provider ζήτησε από την εταιρία να στείλουν email από κάποιον άλλον λογαριασμό γιατί δεν μπορούν να πιστοποιήσουν αυτόν του hotmail. Η εταιρία έστειλε email από κανονικό λογαριασμό με το όνομα της εταιρίας (χαρά στο κουράγιο τους) αλλά ο provider δεν απάντησε ποτέ. Μάλλον δεν πείστηκε...ή βαρέθηκε.

Κάποιος provider ρώτησε (μέσω email) τον ιδιοκτήτη του site αν έχει το δικαίωμα να έχει το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο στο site του, διαφορετικά να το αφαιρέσει μέσα σε 24 ώρες. Φυσικά ενημερώνεται η εταιρία (με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα) ότι αν ο ιδιοκτήτης απαντήσει ισχυριζόμενος ότι έχει την άδεια, θα πρέπει η ίδια η εταιρία να κινηθεί νομικά εναντίον του. Διαφορετικά θα του δώσουν κάποια διορία να αφαιρέσει το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο. Ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν απαντά και μετά από κάποιες μέρες το site κατεβαίνει.

Κάποιος provider απάντησε στην εταιρία, στέλνοντάς της διάφορα προσωπικά στοιχεία του ιδιοκτήτη του site και λέγοντάς της να επικοινωνήσει αυτή με τον ιδιοκτήτη του site. Η εταιρία φυσικά στέλνει mail στον ιδιοκτήτη (με cc τον provider) και δεν παίρνει απάντηση (αναμενόμενο). Ξαναστέλνει και προειδοποιεί τον provider ότι θα αναγκαστεί να λάβει νομικά μέτρα. Την επόμενη μέρα το site έχει κατέβει.

Κάποιος provider, αφού ΕΙΔΕ το συγκεκριμένο site, αποφάνθηκε - στέλνοντας κάποιο ερωτηματολόγιο στην εταιρία και σε συνεργασία με δικηγόρο - ότι δεν υφίσταται αδίκημα και ενημέρωσε αναλόγως την εταιρία.

Συμπέρασματα: 
9 στους 10 providers δεν είχαν μπει καν στον κόπο να ελέγξουν τα περιεχόμενα του site. 
7 στους 10 providers κατέβασαν το site χωρίς να ψάξουν παραπάνω περί του αδικήματος.

_Γιατί όπως συνεχίζω να λέω: Το ότι κάτι δεν μαθαίνεται παραέξω, δεν σημαίνει και ότι δεν γίνεται...εντός και εκτός Ελλάδος._

----------


## Costas78940

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, είμαι καινούργιος (1ο μήνυμα) και συνήθως δε συμμετέχω σε δημόσιες συζητήσεις, αλλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση η κατεύθυνση που έχει δοθεί σε αυτήν τη συζήτηση με έχει ενοχλήσει ιδιαίτερα και με έχει κάνει να προβληματιστώ πολύ. Γνωρίζοντας ότι θα λάβω πολλά αρνητικά σχολία και 'σκληρές' κριτικές για αυτά που γράφω, 'τολμώ' να πω τη γνώμη μου διότι δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι τόσοι πολλοί άνθρωποι μπορούν ταυτόχρονα να εθελοτυφλούν στα απλά γεγονότα.

Ασχολούμαι επαγγελματικά με την πληροφορική εδώ και πολλά χρόνια και γνωρίζω (επαγγελματικά και εσωτερικά) τα των ISP πολύ καλά (από ιδίαν εμπειρία).
Για να μην διαβάσετε μέχρι το τέλος (διότι είναι μεγάλο μήνυμα), το "διά ταύτα" του μηνύματος είναι ότι:
1. Τα περισσότερα που έχουν γραφτεί σε αυτή την κουβέντα θεωρώ ότι είναι ανυπόστατα και βασίζονται κυρίως σε 'συναισθηματική' φόρτιση παρά σε λογικά επιχειρήματα (χωρίς να προσβάλλω αυτούς που τα υποστηρίζουν)
2. Νομίζω ότι η ACN συμπεριφέρθηκε (παρά την θέλησή της, όπως είναι προφανές) όπως έπρεπε
3. Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι είμαι ο μόνος που έχω αυτή τη θέση διότι με όσους επαγγελματίες (της πληροφορικής) συζήτησα το θέμα, οι περισσότεροι συμφώνησαν ότι δεν έγινε κάποιο ουσιαστικό λάθος (πέραν ίσως της έλλειψης ενημέρωσης, για την οποία θα παραθέσω κάποια σκέψη στο τέλος)

Προχωράω στην παράθεση κάποιων σκέψεων και προσπαθώ να μείνω στα γεγονότα:
1. Ο χρήστης Finn, όπως ο ίδιος εξήγησε, κατέβαζε την συγκεκριμένη ταινία. Είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι αυτό είναι παράνομο και όλοι, νομίζω συμφωνούμε. Απόψεις περί ελευθερίας και δεν-ήξερα κτλ. είναι σεβαστές αλλά το ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ δεν αλλάζει. Προσωπικές απόψεις, πλειοψηφικές ή μη, δεν αλλάζουν το αν μία πράξη είναι παράνομη ή οχι.

2. H ACN προφανώς έλαβε κάποιο γράμμα/μήνυμα από την Columbia (ή από την εταιρεία, της οποίας ανήκουν τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα) ότι ο χρήστης με την συγκεκριμένη IP κατεβάζει παράνομα κάποια ταινία. 

3. H ACN, όπως και όλοι οι ISP στην Ελλάδα, οι οποίοι για να χτίσουν το μαγαζί τους δούλεψαν, και οι οποίοι κατά κανόνα μπαίνουν μέσα οικονομικά (αποδεδειγμένα από τους ισολογισμούς), αναγκαστήκε να προβεί σε άμεση διακοπή των υπηρεσιών του χρήστη. Αυτό είναι υποχρέωση του κάθε ISP και οι κυρώσεις που μπορεί να έχει (ως εταιρεία, και όχι ως ο ανώνυμος Finn) σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, είναι πολύ μεγάλες. Στη σχετική σύμβαση που έχει υπάρχει ο αντίστοιχος όρος, ΟΧΙ διότι προσβλέπει η εταιρεία να 'κόψεί' πολλούς για να βγάλει λεφτά από τις ημιτελείς συνδρομές τους, αλλά διότι το προβλέπει η νομοθεσία!!!

4. Μπορεί ο κάθε ένας από εμάς να παίρνει ελαφρά μια μικρή παρανομία, αλλά μία μεγάλη εταιρεία δεν έχει αυτό το δικαίωμα. Σε αυτή την συζήτηση σχεδόν κανείς δεν σκέφτηκε πως θα αντιδρούσε αν η ACN ήταν η δική του εταιρεία. Κανείς δεν γνωρίζει τί νομικές πιέσεις μπορεί να υπάρχουν από πίσω και τι υποχρεώσεις έχει ένας ISP προς την ΕΕΤΤ και το κράτος. 

Αν όλα τα παραπάνω σας φαίνονται υπερβολές, σκεφτείτε επίσης:
1. Αλήθεια, η ACN είχε κανένα λόγο να δυσαρεστήσει κάποιον πελάτη της, αν δεν συνέτρεχε ουσιαστικός λόγος;

2. Γράφτηκε ότι η εταιρεία ενδιαφέρεται μόνο για τα λεφτά και για τίποτα άλλο. Μα αν αυτό ήταν αλήθεια, για ποιο ακριβώς λόγο θα δυσφημιζε με τέτοιο τρόπο το όνομά της; Πως ακριβώς, δηλαδή, βγάζει περισσότερα λεφτά κόβοντας ένα χρήστη; Με τα λεφτά της συνδρομής που κερδίζει; Δε νομίζω να το πιστεύει κανείς αυτό.

3. Γιατί ένας ISP να επενδύσει χρήμα σε τμήμα παρακολούθησης παρανόμων πράξεων και αντίστοιχο εξοπλισμό/λογισμικό; Δεν έχει τι άλλο να κάνει με τα λεφτά της; Νομίζετε ότι είναι φθηνό ένα τέτοιο τμήμα; Μήπως, τελικά, η νομοθεσία την υποχρεώνει; Δεν θα ήθελε ο κάθε ISP να βγει και να φωνάξει 'ελάτε όλοι σε μένα που όλα επιτρέπονται'; 

4. Στα πρώτα μηνύματα, ακούστηκε με μορφή 'αστεϊσμού' κάτι για δυσφήμιση. Αλήθεια, μήπως έγινε πραγματική και ουσιαστική δυσφήμιση στην ACN; Μήπως ο χρήστης Finn, θυμωμένος για τις συνέπειες της παράνομης πράξης που ο ίδιος παραδέχτηκε, και καταρτίζοντας την δική του ηθική, προκάλεσε πραγματική και ουσιαστική δυσφήμιση στην ACN; Προφανώς αφού πολλοί ήδη σε αυτό το forum έχουν πει ότι θα διακόψουν τη σύνδεσή τους. Ακούστηκε ακόμα και κάτι για διαφυγόντα κέρδη: ποιος ακριβώς φαίνεται να έχει διαφυγόντα κέρδη, o Finn ή η ACN;
Αλήθεια, όλοι οι υπάλληλοι, εργαζόμενοι που τρώνε ψωμί εκεί μέσα, και που προσπαθούν να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους με τον καλύτερο τρόπο, θα υποστούν τις συνέπειες τελικά; Γιατί όπως ξέρετε, και ακούστηκε, τα μεγάλα κεφάλια δεν θα ιδρώσουν.

5. Για ποιον ακριβώς λόγο ο Finn δημοσίευσε ταυτόχρονα το ίδιο πράγμα σε 2 (ή 3 νομίζω) forum; Για να βρει το δίκιο του; Αφού ήξερε ότι παρανομεί. 

6. Αν πρέπει να προσάψω κάτι στην ACN είναι το γεγονός ότι (το δέχομαι) δεν ειδοποίησε τον χρήστη ΠΡΙΝ την διακοπή της σύνδεσής του. Ποιος από εδώ μπορεί να πει με βεβαιότητα ότι η ACN είχε το δικαίωμα να περιμένει; Αν μπορούσε, γιατί να μην το κάνει; Τι κέρδισε;

7. Σε τελευταία μηνύματα, και ιδίως μετά την απάντηση από την ACN, όλοι ζητάνε αποδείξεις. Μα είναι δυνατόν; Αν η ACN κοινοποιούσε το παραμικρό για τον Finn (για παράδειγμα ότι 'τον πείραμε τηλέφωνο και δεν τον βρήκαμε') δεν θα παραβίαζαν τα προσωπικά του δεδομένα; Αν έλεγε ότι "όντως, ελέγξαμε τα τάδε και τάδε και διαπιστώσαμε τα τάδε και τάδε για τον Finn" δεν θα ήταν παραβίαση του προσωπικού απορρήτου; 
Βγαίνουμε στην συζήτηση, λέμε κουβέντες του στυλ: "Ας μας εξηγήσει η ACN γιατί..." και επειδή η ACN δεν εξηγεί συμπεραίνουμε ότι θέλουμε. Μα είναι ποτέ δυνατό να χρησιμοποιηθεί κάποιο δημόσιο forum για επίσημες θέσεις; Αυτό είναι παράνομο. Αυτό και αν είναι παραβίαση προσωπικού απορρήτου. Είναι προφανές ότι η απάντηση της ACN παρέμεινε σε ΣΑΦΕΙΣ γενικότητες διότι δεν της επιτρεπόταν κάτι παραπάνω.

8. Τελικά, ένας χρήστης, ο οποίος ομολογουμένα παρανόμησε, καταφέρνει να λασπώσει μία εταιρεία η οποία έπραξε όπως είχε υποχρέωση. Και επειδή ο Finn δεν έχει σύνδεση, πρέπει να 'κλήσει' η ACN για να μάθουν. Επειδή η ACN έκανε αυτό που είχε προσυμφωνήσει (στο συμβόλαιο) την καταδικάζουμε. 

9. Ξέρω ότι πολλοί είπαν ότι: "και πως ξέρουμε ότι πραγματικά ήταν παράνομο;" 
Η απάντηση μου είναι: πώς ξέρετε ότι δεν ήταν; πως κατηγορείτε την ACN χωρίς να έχετε την παραμικρή απόδειξη για το τι έγινε; Αν υπάρχει κάποιο ζήτημα αυτό θα πρέπει να λυθεί μεταξύ του Finn και της ACN. Όλοι εμείς καλό θα είναι να σιωπήσουμε διότι δεν γνωρίζουμε. Και αν φταίει η ACN, αυτό μένει να αποδειχθεί στα δικαστήρια και μόνο. Πολλοί όμως, έπσευσαν να βγάλουν την ετυμηγορία τους και να προτρέψουνε και άλλους να ρίξουν μάυρο στην ACN.

Παρόλη την "ένθερμη" υποστήριξή μου στην ACN, θα ήθελα να πω ότι καταλαβαίνω ότοι πολλοί στεναχωρήθηκαν που είδαν τα 'κεκτημένα' να κουνιούνται. Άλλοι πάλι, μίλησαν για 'ελευθερία έκφρασης'. Όλα αυτά είναι σεβαστά αλλά δεν έχουν θέση σε μια κρίση. Δεν μπορώ να κατηγορώ την ACN επειδή, πράτοντας όπως έχει υποχρέωση μου 'χαλάει' την παρανομία μου. Και για όσους πουν ότι 'δεν ήταν παράνομο' θα ήθελα απλά να πω ότι ΣΗΜΕΡΑ είναι. Αύριο μπορεί να μην είναι αν όλοι μαζί φωνάξουμε και διαμαρτυρηθούμε, αλλά ΣΗΜΕΡΑ είναι.

Θα μπορούσα να απαντήσω σε πολλά ακόμα που γραφτήκαν και τα οποία, καθώς τα διάβαζα, απογοητευόμουν ακόμα περισσότερο: και η απογοήτευσή μου οφείλεται στην διαπίστωση του πόσο εύκολα κατηγορούμε, φωνάζουμε και διαμαρτυρόμαστε όταν φοβόμαστε μήπως χάσουμε την ευκαρία να παρανομούμε, όταν οι κανόνες ηθικής δεν ορίζονται πλέον από το νόμο αλλά από το έμφυτο αίσθημα της 'ελευθερίας μας'. Όταν ενωνόμαστε όλοι μαζί για να υποστηρίξουμε το 'δικαίωμα' ενός συνανθρώπου μας (Finn) να παρανομεί ανενόχλητος γιατί και εμείς, στα κρυφά, κάνουμε το ίδιο: τελικά, ίσως επειδή τόσοι πολλοί το κάνουμε να μην είναι και τόσο κακο  :Sad:  

Αν κάποιον ενόχλησα με αυτό το μήνυμα του ζητώ συγνώμη. Είμαι πρόθυμος να απαντήσω όσο μπορώ σε όλα τα (σκληρά) σχόλια που θα ακολουθήσουν, με την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν θα είναι αστήριχτα.

Κώστας

Υ.Γ.
Αλήθεια, τι θα περιμένατε να απαντήσει η ACN για να πείτε: "Μπράβο της, έτσι έπρεπε να κάνει, συγχαρητήρια, όλοι πάλι πίσω σε μιά εταιρεία που πραγματικά νοιάζεται". Όποιος νομίζει ότι μπορεί να το κάνει, ας δώσει ένα πρότυπο απάντησης!
Επίσης, ας μας πει κάποιος πως θα έπραττε αν η ACN ήταν δική του και στη συνέχεια να αντιπαραβάλλει το τι έκανε η ACN. Μετά από αυτό ας ξαναδιαβάσει αυτή την κουβέντα για να δει τι προτείνουν οι 'θερμόαιμοι'!!!

----------


## SAUDi

Προς  ALTECTELECOMS

Ωραια και καλα αυτα που λετε αλλα ακομη δεν εχετε αποδειξει την καταγκελια της columpia!

Ποιοι απαρτιζουν αληθεια το τεχνικο τμημα της acn
και τελος παρεμβαση εισαγγελεα υπηρξε?? Αν οχι πως βρηκατε το χρηστη αφου υποστηριζετε οτι δεν φιλτραρετε τα ip??

Ελεος μαζι και και ο  πολυελαιος!

----------


## chatasos

Μόλις βρήκα στα bookmarks μου και το site των Ολλανδών που είχαν κάνει την ιστορία με τους providers.
http://www.bof.nl/

Έχει αλλάξει όμως και δεν έχω βρει την παραπάνω ιστορία μέχρι τώρα. Αν καταφέρω να την βρω κάπου "σκαλίζοντας", θα επανέλθω δριμύτερος...

----------


## KyR-X

*chatasos* WayBack Machine man.   :Wink:  
Μιας και το πιασες, γιατί εγω βαριέμαι. :P

----------


## Costas78940

> Προς  ALTECTELECOMS
> 
> Ωραια και καλα αυτα που λετε αλλα ακομη δεν εχετε αποδειξει την καταγκελια της columpia!


Και ούτε πρόκειται. Δεν έχουν το δικαίωμα. Και να θέλουν να φωνάξουν ΠΟΣΟ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ  δεν μπορούν. Και δεν θα το κάνουν δημόσια. Δεν έχουν το δικαίωμα να ικανοποιήσουν την περιέργειά σου.




> Ποιοι απαρτιζουν αληθεια το τεχνικο τμημα της acn
> και τελος παρεμβαση εισαγγελεα υπηρξε?? Αν οχι πως βρηκατε το χρηστη αφου υποστηριζετε οτι δεν φιλτραρετε τα ip??


Τι σχέση έχει το τεχνικό τμήμα;  
Γιατί να σου πουν αν υπήρξε παρέμβαση; Αν νομίζεις ότι δεν υπήρχε κάνε τους μήνυση. Αν δεν σου  απαντάνε δημόσια όμως, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει! 
Για την IP, τα πράγματα είναι απλά: ο κάτοχος του server (Columbia) τους την έστειλε. Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι σαφέστατο.




> Ελεος μαζι και και ο  πολυελαιος!


Άλλο ένα δια τάυτα χωρίς βάση. Μην απαντάς με βάση τι αισθάνεσαι αλλά με βάση την πραγματικότητα και τα γεγονότα.

Κώστας

----------


## ReverseR

> 4. Στα πρώτα μηνύματα, ακούστηκε με μορφή 'αστεϊσμού' κάτι για δυσφήμιση. Αλήθεια, μήπως έγινε πραγματική και ουσιαστική δυσφήμιση στην ACN; Μήπως ο χρήστης Finn, θυμωμένος για τις συνέπειες της παράνομης πράξης που ο ίδιος παραδέχτηκε, και καταρτίζοντας την δική του ηθική, προκάλεσε πραγματική και ουσιαστική δυσφήμιση στην ACN; Προφανώς αφού πολλοί ήδη σε αυτό το forum έχουν πει ότι θα διακόψουν τη σύνδεσή τους. Ακούστηκε ακόμα και κάτι για διαφυγόντα κέρδη: ποιος ακριβώς φαίνεται να έχει διαφυγόντα κέρδη, o Finn ή η ACN; 
> Αλήθεια, όλοι οι υπάλληλοι, εργαζόμενοι που τρώνε ψωμί εκεί μέσα, και που προσπαθούν να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους με τον καλύτερο τρόπο, θα υποστούν τις συνέπειες τελικά; Γιατί όπως ξέρετε, και ακούστηκε, τα μεγάλα κεφάλια δεν θα ιδρώσουν.


Που την είδατε τη δυσφήμιση ωρέ???Ο μόνος που δεν δυσφήμισε την acn είναι ο φινν . Αυτό που είπε ο φινν είναι ότι όταν κάνεις αυτό,η acn κάνει εκείνο. Αυτό εγώ το λέω ενημέρωση και όχι δυσφήμιση.

τεσπ περαστικά στον φινν, αλλά δεν νομίζω το θέμα να έχει οποιαδήποτε συνέχεια προς άλλους χρήστες ή από άλλους ISP, πολύ ασχοληθήκαμε νομίζω.

----------


## Ducklord

JohnyK, βαρέθηκα να το λέω...
ΓΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ:

Για να μπορείς να συνδεθείς στο ίντερνετ, ο παροχέας σου σου δίνει μία διεύθυνση. ΠΩΣ νομίζεις πως μπορείς να "κρυφτείς" από αυτόν; Έστω πως "κρύβεσαι" και "κάνεις πως είσαι κάποιος άλλος". ΠΟΥ θα ξέρει πως "είσαι ο Μπάμπης, που του δίνω dsl, και η συνδρομή του λήγει σε 2 μήνες";;; Άρα, ο παροχέας ξέρει ΠΑΝΤΑ το ποιός είσαι.

ΠΑΝΤΑ

ΟΚ όλοι; Το είδατε; Το διαβάσατε;

ΠΑΝΤΑ

ΔΕΝ-ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ-ΑΛΛΙΩΣ

Ο =ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΣ= εναλλακτικός τρόπος να συνδεθείτε στο πισί ενός πειρατέμπορα χωρίς να σας μυριστεί κανείς είναι τραβώντας καλώδιο προς αυτό, χωρίς να είναι κανείς άλλος συνδεδεμένος, και στις 3 τα ξημερώματα, στα κρυφά, για να μην σας δει κανείς.

Μα, ρε γαμώτο, ΤΙ δεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε; Στο πισί σας δίνεται μία Χ διεύθυνση IP που καταχωρείται στο λογαριασμό, και άρα, στο όνομα που πληρώνει το λογαριασμό, δηλαδή σε εσάς, στο μπαμπά σας, στη γκόμενά σας, στον εργοδότη σας.
Προσέξτε:

ΔΕΝ-ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ-ΝΑ-ΣΥΝΔΕΘΕΙΣ-ΧΩΡΙΣ-IP

Επίσης

ΔΕΝ-ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ-ΝΑ-ΚΡΥΨΕΙΣ-ΤΗΝ-IP-ΣΟΥ-ΑΠΟ-ΤΟΝ-ΠΑΡΟΧΕΑ-ΣΟΥ

Από άλλους, με τα πολλά, και υπό ορισμένες προϋποθέσεις, ναι. Αν τους τσαντίσεις αρκετά ώστε να το ψάξουν, θα βρούν τον παροχέα σου και θα τον ρωτήσουν "ποιός ήταν ο μάγκας;"... Τόσο απλά.

Μπορείτε να τους κάνετε τη ζωή δυσκολότερη
Μπορείτε να προσπαθήσετε να τους αποφύγετε
Μπορείτε να βγάλετε τρελόχαρτο, όσο προλαβαίνετε, για να το έχετε για άλωθι

ΔΕΝ μπορείτε, όμως, να τους αποφύγετε 100%, απόλυτα, χωρίς κανένα κίνδυνο.

Τόσο απλά.

Σόρυ για το τσαντισμένο ύφος, δεν επιτίθεμαι σε εσένα, μα εδώ και τόσο καιρό έχω βαρεθεί να εξηγώ πράγματα σαν τα παραπάνω και πάντα, ΠΑΝΤΑ θα έρθει κάποιος και θα ρωτήσει "ναι, μα αν βάλω πρόξυ", "ναι, μα αν κρύψω την IP μου", "ναι, μα αν έχω το ΧαΖαΑ Λάητ"... Προσπαθήστε να καταλάβετε πως αυτά είναι τεχνάσματα που γίνονται "σε δεύτερο επίπεδο", δηλαδή ΑΦΟΥ σας "έχει δώσει διεύθυνση" ο παροχέας. Άρα;

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## Finn

Φιλε chatasos ουτε σκοπο να δυσφημησω την εταιρια εχω ουτε κλαιγομαι που με κοψανε.
Ουτε το παιξα ο αδικημενος της υποθεσης.Ο τιτλος του thread τα λεει ολα.Κοπηκε η συνδεση μου γιατι παρανομησα.Σε καλυπτει αυτο? Αν οχι μαθε ελληνικα.
Ποσταρα σε 3 forums για να γινει γνωστο το τι μου συνεβη.Να μην την πατησει κανεις αλλος και για να προσεχουμε απο δω και περα.
Ηθελα επισης μ αυτο τον τροπο να μαθω τι νομικες κυρωσεις θα εχω.Κι ενας αλλος λογος ειναι επειδη το νομικο τμημα της εταιριας δεν εχει επικοινωνησει μαζι μου ακομη.
Γι αυτο το λογο υπαρχουν τα forums.Για να κανουμε δημοσιες συζητησεις.
Εγω  στην ουσια παραπονεθηκα στην ACN γιατι δε με προειδοποιησαν πριν προβουν στην κινηση αυτη.

Χαιρετισματα σε ολους τους νομιμους του internet

----------


## Costas78940

> 4. Στα πρώτα μηνύματα, ακούστηκε με μορφή 'αστεϊσμού' κάτι για δυσφήμιση. Αλήθεια, μήπως έγινε πραγματική και ουσιαστική δυσφήμιση στην ACN; Μήπως ο χρήστης Finn, θυμωμένος για τις συνέπειες της παράνομης πράξης που ο ίδιος παραδέχτηκε, και καταρτίζοντας την δική του ηθική, προκάλεσε πραγματική και ουσιαστική δυσφήμιση στην ACN; Προφανώς αφού πολλοί ήδη σε αυτό το forum έχουν πει ότι θα διακόψουν τη σύνδεσή τους. Ακούστηκε ακόμα και κάτι για διαφυγόντα κέρδη: ποιος ακριβώς φαίνεται να έχει διαφυγόντα κέρδη, o Finn ή η ACN; 
> Αλήθεια, όλοι οι υπάλληλοι, εργαζόμενοι που τρώνε ψωμί εκεί μέσα, και που προσπαθούν να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους με τον καλύτερο τρόπο, θα υποστούν τις συνέπειες τελικά; Γιατί όπως ξέρετε, και ακούστηκε, τα μεγάλα κεφάλια δεν θα ιδρώσουν.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Που την είδατε τη δυσφήμιση ωρέ???Ο μόνος που δεν δυσφήμισε την acn είναι ο φινν . Αυτό που είπε ο φινν είναι ότι όταν κάνεις αυτό,η acn κάνει εκείνο. Αυτό εγώ το λέω ενημέρωση και όχι δυσφήμιση.
> 
> τεσπ περαστικά στον φινν, αλλά δεν νομίζω το θέμα να έχει οποιαδήποτε συνέχεια προς άλλους χρήστες ή από άλλους ISP, πολύ ασχοληθήκαμε νομίζω.


Και όμως, η ενέργεια του Finn προκάλεσε έμεσα τεράστια δυσφήμιση. Η συζήτηση αυτή (και άλλες) το αποδεικνύει.   Πολλοί παραδέχτηκαν ότι 'φεύγουν' από την ACN. Ακόμα και αν δεν φύγουν, είναι σίγουρο ότι κάποιοι που θα το διαβάσουν, θα φύγουν (ή δε θα πάνε ποτέ)

Επίσης ανέφερα ότι 'ακούστηκε' (δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιο 
ακριβώς μήνυμα), όχι ότι το είπε ο Finn συγκεκριμένα

----------


## KyR-X

*Costas78940* εγω θαυμάζω το "θάρρος" που εχουν ορισμένοι ανώνυμοι, που παρουσιάζωνται κατά καιρούς να "εμφυτεύσουν" αμφισβήτηση (πάντα με το βάρος της πολύχρονης εμπειρίας τους στο αντικείμενο) την οποία θα παραλάβουν άλλοι ανώνυμοι μετά απο λίγο και στο τέλος θα πλέουμε ολοι σε ενα πέλαγος αμφισβήτησης.. που φυσικά κανένα δεν εξυπηρετεί παρά..την Εταιρία! Η αλλιώς The Corporation! Της οποίας η ACN και η ALTEC (να βάλω μέσα και το 30% του ALTER channel?) μοιάζουν με τις σπασμωδικές πράξεις τους σαν κομμάτι μιας μεγάλης αλυσίδας που δεν επικοινωνεί και τόσο αποτελεσματικά με τα υποτμήματα της...Η εντολή δώθηκε απο εναν Μεγάλο πιο πέρα απο την εμβέλεια αυτών των εταιριών, αυτό προσωπικά κατάλαβα και ίσως και άλλοι απο αυτά που λέχθηκαν και δεν αμφβισβητήθησαν απο την ACN, που διαβάζει το thread.

Εγω τώρα για να μην νοιώθω σαν ηλίθιος κομπάρσος μιας πραγματικότητας που μοιάζει με το Robocop για παράδειγμα με την οργουελιανή OCP να παίζει πρώτο ρόλο, που διατάζει υπερατλαντικά και οι μικρότερες εταιρίες της αλυσίδας που δεν εμφανίζουν φανερά δεσμά μεταξύ τους προς τα εξω, να σπεύδουν να εκτελέσουν την εντολή, θα επιθυμούσα επίσημη διευκρίνηση απο την ALTECnet ACN, γιατί απο επιτήδεια σπορά αμφιβολιών με  newbie nicks σε αυτό το φόρουμ πήξαμε.   :Smile:  

Ας βάλουν δημόσια και τον Ευαγγελάτο να ζητήσει συγνώμη τέλος πάντων, υπάλληλος τους είναι, εφόσων ξεκολήσει ο εγκέφαλος του και μεταδωσει έστω και μια καλή είδηση για το ιντερνετ αντί αυτών των τραγελαφικών που συνηθίζει...εκτός αν δεν θέλει να πάει καλά μια εταιρία της οποίας μέρος είναι και το κανάλι του....(πολλές τελίτσες εδω)  :P

----------


## Costas78940

> Φιλε chatasos ουτε σκοπο να δυσφημησω την εταιρια εχω ουτε κλαιγομαι που με κοψανε.
> Ουτε το παιξα ο αδικημενος της υποθεσης.Ο τιτλος του thread τα λεει ολα.Κοπηκε η συνδεση μου γιατι παρανομησα.Σε καλυπτει αυτο? Αν οχι μαθε ελληνικα.
> Ποσταρα σε 3 forums για να γινει γνωστο το τι μου συνεβη.Να μην την πατησει κανεις αλλος και για να προσεχουμε απο δω και περα.
> Ηθελα επισης μ αυτο τον τροπο να μαθω τι νομικες κυρωσεις θα εχω.Κι ενας αλλος λογος ειναι επειδη το νομικο τμημα της εταιριας δεν εχει επικοινωνησει μαζι μου ακομη.
> Γι αυτο το λογο υπαρχουν τα forums.Για να κανουμε δημοσιες συζητησεις.
> Εγω  στην ουσια παραπονεθηκα στην ACN γιατι δε με προειδοποιησαν πριν προβουν στην κινηση αυτη.
> 
> Χαιρετισματα σε ολους τους νομιμους του internet


Finn,
καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα το σκεπτικό σου και δέχομαι ότι δεν είχες σκοπό να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Έλα όμως που έγινε. Τουλάχιστον, μπορείς να απαντήσεις σε κάποιες ακραίες θέσεις που ρίχουν στην 'πυρά' την εταιρεία. Και αυτό το λέω γνωρίζοντας ότι όλοι, κάπου παρανομούμε και μπράβο σου που δέχεσαι τις συνέπειες. Αλλά για ένα τηλεφώνημα που δεν σου έγινε (και ίσως καλώς ίσως κακώς) πρέπει να γίνει όλο αυτό; Αλήθεια, δεν σε πήραν καθόλου ή σε πήρανε τηλέφωνο μετά από λίγο; Μήπως δεν σε βρήκανε πριν στην κόψουνε; Έχεις αναγνώριση;

Όσο για τη νομική υπηρεσία μία συμβουλή: δεν έχουν καμία υποχρέωση να σε πάρουν. Στη σύμβαση λέει καθαρά ότι θα σε κόψουν, δεν λέει ότι θα σε πάρουν. Μόνο άν τους ενοχλήσεις με εξώδικο ή ανάλογη δικαστική εντολή θα το κάνουν. Το καλύτερο που μπορούν να κάνουν για να είναι τυπικοί με το νόμο και εξυπηρετικοί με σένα είναι να σε κόψουν και να σου επιστρέψουν τα χρήματα.

(και νομίζω ότι δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να σου επιστρέψουν τα χρήματα, αλλά ας δούμε αν θα το κάνουν)

----------


## chatasos

> Φιλε *chatasos* ουτε σκοπο να δυσφημησω την εταιρια εχω ουτε κλαιγομαι που με κοψανε.


 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  
Μάλλον στον Costas78940 αναφέρεσαι...γιατί εγώ δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο.


ΥΓ: Τελικά πάει για ρεκόρ το topic  :Shocked:

----------


## wolfy

Φίλε *Costas78940*, μήπως κατα τύχη δουλεύεις στην ACN ;;

----------


## runnerma

> ΥΓ: Τελικά πάει για ρεκόρ το topic


Ακόμα για ρεκόρ??? νομίζω ότι έχει τα περισσότερα views στον λιγότερο χρόνο  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Θα μπορούσα να απαντήσω σε πολλά ακόμα που γραφτήκαν και τα οποία, καθώς τα διάβαζα, απογοητευόμουν ακόμα περισσότερο: και η απογοήτευσή μου οφείλεται στην διαπίστωση του πόσο εύκολα κατηγορούμε, φωνάζουμε και διαμαρτυρόμαστε όταν φοβόμαστε μήπως χάσουμε την ευκαρία να παρανομούμε, όταν οι κανόνες ηθικής δεν ορίζονται πλέον από το νόμο αλλά από το έμφυτο αίσθημα της 'ελευθερίας μας'. Όταν ενωνόμαστε όλοι μαζί για να υποστηρίξουμε το 'δικαίωμα' ενός συνανθρώπου μας (Finn) να παρανομεί ανενόχλητος γιατί και εμείς, στα κρυφά, κάνουμε το ίδιο: τελικά, ίσως επειδή τόσοι πολλοί το κάνουμε να μην είναι και τόσο κακο


Τα πράγματα θα ήταν τελείως διαφορετικά εάν η ACN και κάθε ACN είχε προειδοποιήσει τον ΦΙΝ και κάθε ΦΙΝ ,ότι πρέπει να σταματήσει να κατεβάζει τέτοιου είδους αρχεία , διότι σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα ήταν υποχρεωμένη για να προστατεύσει όλα αυτά που γράφεις Κώστα ,να του διακόψει την πρόσβαση. 

Τότε οι διαμαρτυρίες δεν θα ήταν αυτής της έκτασης και κανείς δεν θα κακολογούσε (λέμε τώρα) την ACN . 

Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου πως είναι όντως παράνομο αυτό που έκανε ο Φιν , θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι ήταν ΚΑΙ εν γνώσει του ότι ήταν παράνομο. Στις παρανομες όμως πράξεις  υπάρχει το πταίσμα , υπάρχει το πλημμέλημα ,υπάρχει και το κακούργημα και η αντιμετώπιση είναι σίγουρα διαφορετική σε κάθε περίπτωση. Σε λίγο καιρό Κώστα , θα έρχεται η Κολούμπια και η κάθε κολούμπια σπίτι μας και θα μας κάνει έλεγχο μήπως και το καινούργιο νόμιμο DVD που αγοράσαμε ,το βλέπουμε μόνοι μας , ή μαζί με φίλους μας οπότε πρόκειται για "δημόσια προβολή" και είμαστε παράνομοι. 

Να στο πω διαφορετικά . Η ACN και η κάθε ACN ζει όπως μας είπες με τα χρήματα των συνδρομών των πελατών της σωστά ? (που είναι πολλά σε σχέση με τον αριθμό των πελατών) . Έχει και νομικό τμήμα σωστά ? Ο Φιν όμως δεν έχει . Τι κάνει λοιπόν η ACN ως σοβαρή εταιρία όπως λές και εσύ ? Αντί να προστατεύσει τα συμφέροντά της απέναντι σε οποιαδήποτε "Κολούμπια" ,προτιμάει να αφήσει στο έλεος του θεού τον Φιν σήμερα και αύριο ποιος ξέρει ποιον άλλο. Εσύ πιστεύεις πως η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει ? Άρα τελικά ποια συμφέροντα της προστατεύει ? Όλοι οι ISP ανά τον κόσμο που είναι σε δικαστικές διαμάχες με τις εν λόγω εταιρίες , γιατί το  κάνουν δεν αναρωτήθηκες ? 

Σκέψου δηλαδή να μην ήταν κινηματογραφικό έργο της Κολούμπια(?) αλλά το τελευταίο βίντεο του Οσάμα ...το FBI - CIA - και όλες οι μυστικές υπηρεσίες θα ήταν στο σπίτι του φιν , λόγω της ...σοβαρότητας της εταιρίας ,που θα προσπαθούσε απλά να προστατεύσει το ψωμί των ...εργαζομένων σε αυτήν. Ας μας πει λοιπόν πως διασφαλίζει το απόρρητο των συνδρομητών της η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία και τι επιτέλους επιτρέπεται και τι όχι, να κάνουν οι χρήστες των υπηρεσιών της. 

Εν κατακλείδι , αν μία σύσταση - παρατήρηση - απειλή από την ΧΧΧΧΧ εταιρία ,είναι αρκετή για τον ΧΧΧΧ provider (στην περίπτωσή μας από την ACN) ώστε να διακόψει την συνδρομή από έναν πελάτη της , σε περίπτωση που της ζητηθεί δικαστικά τι είναι ικανή να κάνει για να προστατευθεί εκείνη σε βάρος των συνδρομητών της ? 

Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις , για τι πράγμα μιλάω ,φίλε Κώστα, προφανώς όχι για το δένδρο   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Costas78940

> *Costas78940* εγω θαυμάζω το "θάρρος" που εχουν ορισμένοι ανώνυμοι


Μην ειρωνέυεσε, δεν χρειάζεται. Όχι, δεν είναι θάρρος, είναι απογοήτευση. Εγώ δεν ήμουν ειρωνικός. Ήμουν ακριβής.




> , που παρουσιάζωνται κατά καιρούς να "εμφυτεύσουν" αμφισβήτηση (πάντα με το βάρος της πολύχρονης εμπειρίας τους στο αντικείμενο) την οποία θα παραλάβουν άλλοι ανώνυμοι μετά απο λίγο και στο τέλος θα πλέουμε ολοι σε ενα πέλαγος αμφισβήτησης..


Νομίζω ότι έδωσα επιχειρήματα και δεν απευθύνθηκα σε συναισθηματισμούς ούτε σε παρομοιώσεις όπως κάνεις εσύ. Και ναι, έχω πολύχρονη εμπειρία, και αν είναι τόσο σημαντικό για σένα, μπορώ να στο αποδείξω προσωπικά.




> Η εντολή δώθηκε απο εναν Μεγάλο πιο πέρα απο την εμβέλεια αυτών των εταιριών, αυτό προσωπικά κατάλαβα και ίσως και άλλοι απο αυτά που λέχθηκαν και δεν αμφβισβητήθησαν απο την ACN, που διαβάζει το thread.


Πως το ξέρεις αυτό; Διασθητικά; Αν όχι, απόδειξέ το μου. Αν δεν το ξέρεις, μοιάζει ως μία θεωρία συνομωσίας που όλοι θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε ως 'προφανή' Αυτό όμως ΔΕΝ αποτελεί επιχείρημα.





> Εγω τώρα για να μην νοιώθω σαν ηλίθιος κομπάρσος μιας πραγματικότητας που μοιάζει με το Robocop για παράδειγμα με την οργουελιανή OCP να παίζει πρώτο ρόλο, που διατάζει υπερατλαντικά και οι μικρότερες εταιρίες της αλυσίδας που δεν εμφανίζουν φανερά δεσμά μεταξύ τους προς τα εξω, να σπεύδουν να εκτελέσουν την εντολή, θα επιθυμούσα επίσημη διευκρίνηση απο την ALTECnet ACN, γιατί απο επιτήδεια σπορά αμφιβολιών με  newbie nicks σε αυτό το φόρουμ πήξαμε.


Ναι, είμαι newbie, αλλά γιατί χρησιμοποιείς αυτό το επιχείρημα για να μειώσεις τις θέσεις μου και δεν απαντάς σε αυτές; 
Όπως είπα και πριν, για ποιο λόγο η ACN να ικανοποιήσει παρανόμως την περιέργειά σου; ΔΕΝ έχει το δικαίωμα; ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ. Και το ξέρεις. Και σπέρνεις αμφιβολίες με επιχειρήματα που ξέρεις ότι δεν στέκονται




> Ας βάλουν δημόσια και τον Ευαγγελάτο να ζητήσει συγνώμη τέλος πάντων, υπάλληλος τους είναι, εφόσων ξεκολήσει ο εγκέφαλος του και μεταδωσει έστω και μια καλή είδηση για το ιντερνετ αντί αυτών των τραγελαφικών που συνηθίζει...εκτός αν δεν θέλει να πάει καλά μια εταιρία της οποίας μέρος είναι και το κανάλι του....(πολλές τελίτσες εδω)  :P


Τι σχέση έχει αυτό. Σε όλη σου την απάντηση δεν υπήρξε όυτε ένα επιχείρημα. Μόνο συναισθηματικές υπερβολές και ότι 'επιθυμείς επίσημη διευκρίνιση'. Και επειδή, πρέπει να στην δώσουν; Μπορούν (νομικά);

Κώστας
Υ.Γ.
Ας μην ξαναφέρει κάποιος επιχείρημα το newbie διότι δεν λέει τίποτα Pls

----------


## Ducklord

Κώστα, απλή απορία, αφού "τα ξέρεις εκ των έσω".
Γιατί άλλοι παροχείς, όπως είναι γνωστό, απλώς διαγράφουν τα μηνύματα που τους έρχονται, μα εδώ είδαμε να σέβονται την αίτηση που έλαβαν για διακοπή συνδρομής;

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα λες και το παραπάνω είναι ειλικρινέστατη απορία μου. Όσο για "το λάθος της ACN", είναι, όπως είπες, αυτό της ενημέρωσης. Και μόνο. Η στάση της, θεωρητικά, είναι σωστή. Πρακτικά, ίσως και όχι. Αυτό εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά και μόνο από ένα παράγοντα: έδωσε άμεσα την IP του χρήστη και έκλεισε το λογαριασμό; Ή ενημέρωσε πως "λάβαμε εμείς τα κατάλληλα μέτρα" και, κατόπιν, έκλεισε το λογαριασμό;

Σε όλα αυτά, βέβαια, κολλάει και μία άλλη παράμετρος. Αυτά που ειπώθηκαν είναι γενικότητες. Κατά πόσο έχουν, όντως, εξουσία οι "ξένες εταιρίες" στη χώρα μας; Υπάρχουν νόμοι που να προστατεύουν τα πνευματικά τους δικαιώματα που, όμως, να αναφέρονται συγκεκριμένα και να ποινικοποιούν τη χρήση P2P εφαρμογών και μεταφορών μέσω διαδικτύου;

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## lazar

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από kostasdim
> 
> Γεια σας. Δεν ξερω πολλα απο υπολογιστες, αλλα ξερω λιγο απο δικαιωματα του πολιτη και νομικα. 
> Πρεπει λοιπον πρωτα να διαπραχθει καποιο ποινικο αδικημα, οπου στην περιπτωση μας ειναι η διακινηση πειρατικου υλικου μεσω ιντερνετ και ειδικοτερα καποια ταινια. Εχει μεγαλη σημασια το οτι εμεις λαβαμε καποιο αρχειο με καποια ταινια και δεν την διακινησαμε εμεις στο διαδικτυο. Λοιπον στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση οχι μονο πρεπει να γινει ντου σε σπιτι η γραφειο και να βρεθει η ταινια στον υπολογιστη (σκληρο δισκο η καπου αλλου)καποιου, αλλα και πρεπει να αποδειχθει οτι προερχεται και απο το ιντερνετ. Πιο συγκεκριμενα να γινει επωνυμα καταγγελια η μηνυση στις αρμοδιες αρχες και να παρει το δρομο του. 
> Εδω γελαμε με την εταιρεια παροχης ιντερνετ. 
> Ο ρολος της εταιρειας παροχης ιντερνετ ειναι αλλος και οχι να κανει τις αστυνομικες και δικαστικες αρχες. Εδω εχουμε κατα καποιο τροπο αυθαιρεσια και αυτοδικια. Απλα επρεπε να καταγγειλει το γεγονος, εκτος αν αναφερεται ρητα στη συμβαση ότι κόβεται σε περίπτωση διακίνησης πειρατικου η παρανομου υλικου, αλλα και παλι πρεπει να το αποδειξουν.
> Φιλε μου δεν μπορουν να κοψουν τη συνδεση με το ετσι θελω. Πρεπει να εχουν ισχυρα αποδεικτικα στοιχεια για να το κανουν. Τραβηξε τους στα δικαστηρια με ασφαλιστικα μετρα για την αμεση επαναφορα της συνδεσης και απο εκει και περα ρωτα αν δικαιουσαι και αποζημιωση για ηθικη βλαβη και διαφυγοντα κερδη απο τη ζημια που επαθες αν το ιντερνετ σου απεδιδε χρηματα. 
> Επισης αν δικαιωθεις νομιζω οτι ξερεις που βρισκεται το Υπουργειο εμποριου. Τα υπολοιπα θα στα πει ο δικηγορος σου για να μην λενε οτι τους δυσφημουμε.
> Σημειωνω οτι ειμαι σαφως κατα της πειρατειας, αλλα και κατα της κοροιδίας.
> ...


Μα εσύ δεν λες ακριβώς αυτό. Υποστηρίζεις ότι το κατέβασμα είναι παράνομο. Ο φίλος μας παραπάνω γράφει



> Εχει μεγαλη σημασια το οτι εμεις λαβαμε καποιο αρχειο με καποια ταινια και δεν την διακινησαμε εμεις στο διαδικτυο.


Η δική μου άποψη είναι πως το κατέβασμα από μόνο του δεν συνιστά καταπάτηση πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Από άλλους, με τα πολλά, και υπό ορισμένες προϋποθέσεις, ναι. Αν τους τσαντίσεις αρκετά ώστε να το ψάξουν, θα βρούν τον παροχέα σου και θα τον ρωτήσουν "ποιός ήταν ο μάγκας;"... Τόσο απλά.


Το θέμα είναι ακριβώς αυτό πάπια ...γιατί ο παροχος να τους δώσει "τον μάγκα" , χωρίς δικαστική εντολή. Εδώ σε παρόμοιες καταστάσεις έχουν περάσει και 2 χρόνια έως ότου ο ISP να υποχρεωθεί από ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ να δώσει απόρρητα στοιχεία ,συνδρομητών . Θα μου πεις και γιατί να σε καλύψει, αφού παρανομείς ...μα γιατί πολύ απλά , σε λίγο θα είναι παράνομο ακόμα και το κάπνισμα μπροστά στο Πι σι και ο πάροχος θα πρέπει αμέσως να ενημερώνει τον εισαγγελέα, που του μύρισε καπνός. (Got my point?)

----------


## KyR-X

*Costas78940*  Μιας και έχεις τόση πείρα, δεν μπορείς να λύσεις απορίες όπως οι εξείς:

Τι διευκόλυνση θα μπορύσε να παρέχει η ACN στην εταιρία που κατέχει τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα του Βack to the Future, στην ανέυρεση του χρήστη *Finn* Θα μπορούσε να περιλαμβάνει προγράμματα και harware που τρέχουν απο τους servers της ACN παρακολουθώντας τον χρήστη *Finn* πελάτη της ACN στην οποία εμπιστεύθηκε  την διασύνδεση του στο διαδίκτιο και να ανταλάσουν πληροφορίες προς τρίτους με τους οποίους δεν έχει παρεδώσε ούτε υπογράψει συμβόλαια ο χρήστης και οι πληροφορίες αυτές με το υπάρχων νομικό πλαίσο θα μπορούσαν να χαρακτηριστούν ως απόρρητες? (εφόσων δεν ρωτήθηκε ο χρήστης)

Την γνώμη σου για αυτό. Ξεκάθαρα.

Επίσης: 




> 4. Στα πρώτα μηνύματα, ακούστηκε με μορφή 'αστεϊσμού' κάτι για δυσφήμιση. Αλήθεια, μήπως έγινε πραγματική και ουσιαστική δυσφήμιση στην ACN; Μήπως ο χρήστης Finn, θυμωμένος για τις συνέπειες της παράνομης πράξης που ο ίδιος παραδέχτηκε, και καταρτίζοντας την δική του ηθική, προκάλεσε πραγματική και ουσιαστική δυσφήμιση στην ACN; Προφανώς αφού πολλοί ήδη σε αυτό το forum έχουν πει ότι θα διακόψουν τη σύνδεσή τους. Ακούστηκε ακόμα και κάτι για διαφυγόντα κέρδη: ποιος ακριβώς φαίνεται να έχει διαφυγόντα κέρδη, o Finn ή η ACN;


Παίρνωντας αυτό που συνέβη στον χρήστη *Finn* χωρίς προειδοποίηση, χωρίς επιστροφή χρημάτων, χωρίς εμφάνιση κανενός απο την εταιρία παρά μό0νο όταν ο χρήστης τους παίρνει και τους ρωτά, "Γιατι δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ?" πολλαπλασιάζωντας το x100 άυριο, και το ίδιο ακριβώς x1000 μεθαύριο.

ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ?

Το αφεντικό της ACN θα σου πω που θα παει, στην Ινδονησία να κάνει ξενοδοχεία, για παράδειγμα. Οι εργαζώμενοι στην ουρά ανεργίας, αλλά δεν αποφασίζουν αυτοί ούτε μπορύν να κριτηκάρουν τις εντολές που παίρνουν.

Επίσης εχω και μια απάντηση για όσους  αναρωτιούνται μα γιατί στο *Back to the Future*?
ΠΟΛΛΥ ΑΠΛΑ, ΑΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ ΦΟΒΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΦΥΓΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΜΠΟΤΑΡΕΤΑΙ! Ετσι σκέφτωνται τα κοράκια των πολυεθνικών

----------


## zaranero

Δεν εξεταζουμε το ποιος εχει δικιο και το ποιος εχει αδικο.Η ACN εκανε μια ενεργεια που ως χρηστη internet με δυσαρεστει και θα το λαβω υποψιν μου στις προτιμησεις μου.
Ειναι η πρωτη φορα που διαβαζω οτι χρειαστηκε να διακοπει συνδεση χρηστη απο τον ISP χωρις καν προειδοποιηση πραγμα που με βαζει σε σκεψεις οτι η εταιρεια δεν πολυασχοληθηκε με το ζητημα και ειπε σιγα δε βαριεσαι ας διακοψουμε μια συνδεση, και τι εγινε.
Να ομως που εγινε ντορος και δεν περασε στο ντουκου.

----------


## Costas78940

> Τα πράγματα θα ήταν τελείως διαφορετικά εάν η ACN και κάθε ACN είχε προειδοποιήσει τον ΦΙΝ και κάθε ΦΙΝ ,ότι πρέπει να σταματήσει να κατεβάζει τέτοιου είδους αρχεία , διότι σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα ήταν υποχρεωμένη για να προστατεύσει όλα αυτά που γράφεις Κώστα ,να του διακόψει την πρόσβαση. 
> 
> Τότε οι διαμαρτυρίες δεν θα ήταν αυτής της έκτασης και κανείς δεν θα κακολογούσε (λέμε τώρα) την ACN .


Ναι σωστά. Συμφωνώ ότι θα έπρεπε να το κάνει πριν (με την προϋπόθεση ότι μπορούσε, δηλ. κατάφερε να βρει τον Finn σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα, δεν παρανομούσε αφήνοντας τον ενώ είχε γνώση του συμβάντος, κτλ). Είναι όμως αυτός λόγος να συμβεί όλο αυτό; Επειδή δεν τον πήρε τηλέφωνο πριν; 
Δεν νομίζω. Διαβάζοντας την συζήτηση νομίζω ότι μάλλον φοβόμαστε τα 'κεκτημένα' μας και γι' αυτό υπήρξε αυτό το ξέσπασμα




> Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου πως είναι όντως παράνομο αυτό που έκανε ο Φιν , θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι ήταν ΚΑΙ εν γνώσει του ότι ήταν παράνομο. Στις παρανομες όμως πράξεις  υπάρχει το πταίσμα , υπάρχει το πλημμέλημα ,υπάρχει και το κακούργημα και η αντιμετώπιση είναι σίγουρα διαφορετική σε κάθε περίπτωση.


Δηλαδή, τι λιγότερο θα μπορούσε να κάνει η ACN; Να τον κόψει μετά το τηλεφώμα. ΟΚ. Και λοιπόν, τι τόσο σημαντικό άλλαξε;




> Σε λίγο καιρό Κώστα , θα έρχεται η Κολούμπια και η κάθε κολούμπια σπίτι μας και θα μας κάνει έλεγχο μήπως και το καινούργιο νόμιμο DVD που αγοράσαμε ,το βλέπουμε μόνοι μας , ή μαζί με φίλους μας οπότε πρόκειται για "δημόσια προβολή" και είμαστε παράνομοι.


Δεν διαφωνώ ότι στο συνολικότερο ζήτημα, θα έπρεπε να συζητήτειται αν όντως η Columbia θα έπρεπε να το κάνει ή όχι. Δεν σχετίζεται όμως αυτό με την συγκεκριμένη κίνηση η οποία έπρεπε να γίνει για νομικούς λόγους!!!




> Να στο πω διαφορετικά . Η ACN και η κάθε ACN ζει όπως μας είπες με τα χρήματα των συνδρομών των πελατών της σωστά ? (που είναι πολλά σε σχέση με τον αριθμό των πελατών) . Έχει και νομικό τμήμα σωστά ? Ο Φιν όμως δεν έχει . Τι κάνει λοιπόν η ACN ως σοβαρή εταιρία όπως λές και εσύ ? Αντί να προστατεύσει τα συμφέροντά της απέναντι σε οποιαδήποτε "Κολούμπια" ,προτιμάει να αφήσει στο έλεος του θεού τον Φιν σήμερα και αύριο ποιος ξέρει ποιον άλλο. Εσύ πιστεύεις πως η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει ? Άρα τελικά ποια συμφέροντα της προστατεύει ? Όλοι οι ISP ανά τον κόσμο που είναι σε δικαστικές διαμάχες με τις εν λόγω εταιρίες , γιατί το  κάνουν δεν αναρωτήθηκες ?


Επαναλαμβάνω: γιατί η ACN να θέλει να δυσαρεστήσει τον Finn; 




> Σκέψου δηλαδή να μην ήταν κινηματογραφικό έργο της Κολούμπια(?) αλλά το τελευταίο βίντεο του Οσάμα ...το FBI - CIA - και όλες οι μυστικές υπηρεσίες θα ήταν στο σπίτι του φιν , λόγω της ...σοβαρότητας της εταιρίας ,που θα προσπαθούσε απλά να προστατεύσει το ψωμί των ...εργαζομένων σε αυτήν. Ας μας πει λοιπόν πως διασφαλίζει το απόρρητο των συνδρομητών της η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία και τι επιτέλους επιτρέπεται και τι όχι, να κάνουν οι χρήστες των υπηρεσιών της.


Μα εδώ είναι νομικό το ζήτημα. Δηλαδή η ACN, ως προστάτης, θα πρέπει να ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΕΙ όταν έχει υποχρέωση να δίνει στοιχεία που της ζητώνται; ΤΟ ΥΠΕΓΡΑΨΕ αυτό η κάθε ACN πριν πάρει την άδεια ISP για να βγάλει το ψωμάκι της. 




> Εν κατακλείδι , αν μία σύσταση - παρατήρηση - απειλή από την ΧΧΧΧΧ εταιρία ,είναι αρκετή για τον ΧΧΧΧ provider (στην περίπτωσή μας από την ACN) ώστε να διακόψει την συνδρομή από έναν πελάτη της , σε περίπτωση που της ζητηθεί δικαστικά τι είναι ικανή να κάνει για να προστατευθεί εκείνη σε βάρος των συνδρομητών της ?


Δυστυχώς, δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω διότι μου λείπει πληροφορία. Και αν το κάνω θα είναι αφελές διότι απλά δεν γνωρίζω. Οπότε νομίζω ότι δεν μπορώ να βγάλω και συμπέρασμα.




> Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις , για τι πράγμα μιλάω ,φίλε Κώστα, προφανώς όχι για το δένδρο


Καταλαβαίνω και συμφωνώ. Συμφωνώ ότι γενικότερα κάτι τέτοιο είναι η πίσω πόρτα για χειρότερα πράγματα. Αυτό που δεν δέχομαι είναι όλη αυτή η δυσφυμιση της ACN εξαιτίας του γεγονότος, επειδή απλά κάνει αυτό που την υποχρεώνει ο νόμος.

Ελπίζω να είναι εμφανές ότι το ύφος μου είναι φιλικό και να μην δημιουργώ παρεξηγήσεις και οξύνσεις
Φιλικά,
Κώστας

----------


## runnerma

> Το θέμα είναι ακριβώς αυτό πάπια ...γιατί ο παροχος να τους δώσει "τον μάγκα" , χωρίς δικαστική εντολή. Εδώ σε παρόμοιες καταστάσεις έχουν περάσει και 2 χρόνια έως ότου ο ISP να υποχρεωθεί από ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ να δώσει απόρρητα στοιχεία ,συνδρομητών . Θα μου πεις και γιατί να σε καλύψει, αφού παρανομείς ...μα γιατί πολύ απλά , σε λίγο θα είναι παράνομο ακόμα και το κάπνισμα μπροστά στο Πι σι και ο πάροχος θα πρέπει αμέσως να ενημερώνει τον εισαγγελέα, που του μύρισε καπνός. (Got my point?)


To post  του πάπια αναφερόταν στην ερώτηση του JohnyK,     αν υπάρχει τρόπος να "παρανομήσει" κάποιος χωρίς να φαίνεται το ip του. Τώρα αν ο πάροχος δώσει τον "μάγκα"  με ή χωρίς απόφαση δικαστηρίου αυτό είναι από μόνο του ένα άλλο θέμα.

----------


## kadronarxis

Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον NIKOSEAGLE.
Από τη στιγμή που μια εταιρεία(ή εταιρειούλα τελικά), προβαίνει σε μια τέτοια ενέργεια, αλλάζει τη σελίδα της ή τους όρους της και αναφέρει ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ότι απαγορεύεται η χρήση p2p προγραμμάτων.

Προσωπικά, πιστεύω η acn δεν περίμενε να δοθεί τόση δημοσιότητα στο θέμα.

Να μάθουν λοιπόν οι εταιρείες, ότι το internet ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ, να ελέγχουμε τους πάντες και να τους πασάρουμε μίζα κάτω από το τραπέζι για να μην μιλήσουν ή να μιλήσουν και να συκοφαντήσουν.

Εδώ υπάρχει σχετική ελευθερία έκφρασης. Το αν αυτό πειράζει μερικές εταιρείες, καλό θα είναι να ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ να βλέπουν τον πελάτη σαν πορτοφόλι, και να αρχίσουν να του δίνουν τις υπηρεσίες ΠΟΥ Π Λ Η Ρ Ω Ν Ε Ι με τον ιδρώτα του, γιατί στο φινάλε το φαγάκι που τρως εσύ Costa και ο κάθε Costas σε αυτούς τους χρήστες το οφείλεις/λετε.

Όλα τα άλλα που λέει η acn, και ο costas και ο κάθε costas, δεν με αγγίζουν καθόλου.

ΤΟ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ. Να πεις τους προιστάμενούς σου, να μάθει τους καινούργιους κανόνες.Τους κανόνες που τους βάζουν οι ΠΕΛΑΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ.

Άντε γερά ΜΕ ΤΣΑΜΠΟΥΚΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.

----------


## KyR-X

> Όσο για τη νομική υπηρεσία μία συμβουλή: δεν έχουν καμία υποχρέωση να σε πάρουν. Στη σύμβαση λέει καθαρά ότι θα σε κόψουν, δεν λέει ότι θα σε πάρουν. Μόνο άν τους ενοχλήσεις με εξώδικο ή ανάλογη δικαστική εντολή θα το κάνουν. Το καλύτερο που μπορούν να κάνουν για να είναι τυπικοί με το νόμο και εξυπηρετικοί με σένα είναι να σε κόψουν και να σου επιστρέψουν τα χρήματα.
> 
> (και νομίζω ότι δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να σου επιστρέψουν τα χρήματα, αλλά ας δούμε αν θα το κάνουν)


Αρα ο μέσος υποψήφιος χρήστης του ιντερνετ, αναγκάζεται μετά απο ολο αυτό τον ντόρο, να δει ενα κομμάτι της σύμβασης που θα αναγκαστεί να υπογράψει με την ACN, είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό να μην του αρέσει αυτό που θα διαβάσει, οπότε, λογικά δεν θα την προτιμήσει, εαν το κάνουν και άλλοι παροχείς αυτό, τουλάχιστον δεν έχουμε στην δημοσιότητα παρόμοια αντίδραση τσαν της ACN απο αυτούς, οπότε θα νοιώσει ποιό άνετα, αν υπογράψει συμβόλαιο μαζί τους αντί της ACN, προσωπικά έτσι θα σκεπτώμουν. 
Αρα η ACN στην ουσία δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στον εαυτό της, ούτε ο *Finn* ούτε π.χ. *εγω* ούτε το *adslgr*. Η οποιαδήποτε έμμεση ή άμμεση προσπάθεια τρομοκράτησης χρηστών, φόρουμ και παρευρισκωμένων θα πέσει όπως αντιλαμβάνωμαι στο κενό, διότι ο κόσμος έχει νοημοσύνη, κι εφόσων κανείς δεν ευθύνεται παρά μόνον η ACN και το τρόπο που διαλέγει να έρχεται σε επαφή με το κοινό.

----------


## supernoone

> 3. H ACN, όπως και όλοι οι ISP στην Ελλάδα, οι οποίοι για να χτίσουν το μαγαζί τους δούλεψαν, και οι οποίοι κατά κανόνα μπαίνουν μέσα οικονομικά (αποδεδειγμένα από τους ισολογισμούς), αναγκαστήκε να προβεί σε άμεση διακοπή των υπηρεσιών του χρήστη.


Αν μπαινει μεσα οικονομικα η ACN ή η οποιαδηποτε ACN, να κλεισει!! Να κανει κατι αλλο, να πουλαει πεπονια στη λαικη π.χ. (γιατι απ' οτι φαινεται μονο γι' αυτο κανει) , δεν με ενδιαφερει αν μπαινει μεσα ή οχι. Γιατι μας το λες αυτο δηλαδη, για να την λυπηθουμε και να πουμε: " Αχου, η καυμενουλα η ACN, μπαινει μεσα οικονομικα, αλλα αυτη εκει, βραχος.Προκειμενου να μας εξυπηρετησει δεν κλεινει, συνεχιζει....". Μας δουλευεις;;;;;
Ασε που ειναι και ασχετο με την ολη ιστορια. Δεν νομιζω οτι καμμια ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ εχει αναγκη απο υπερασπιστες. Εχει το νομικο της τμημα γι' αυτο....

----------


## Νικαετός

> Καταλαβαίνω και συμφωνώ. Συμφωνώ ότι γενικότερα κάτι τέτοιο είναι η πίσω πόρτα για χειρότερα πράγματα. Αυτό που δεν δέχομαι είναι όλη αυτή η δυσφυμιση της ACN εξαιτίας του γεγονότος, επειδή απλά κάνει αυτό που την υποχρεώνει ο νόμος.


Δεν σου κάνει εντύπωση ,που έως τώρα δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι παρόμοιο πουθενά στον κόσμο , παρά μόνο μετά από δικαστική εντολή ? (πρόσεξε δεν λέω δεν έχει ξαναγίνει , λέω δεν έχει ακουστεί). Οι υπόλοιποι προβάιντερς δεν έχουν υπογράψει το χαρτάκι που μας αναφέρεις ? 

Η acn φίλε Κώστα απλά τελείωσε , ή για να μην είμαι τόσο απόλυτος να πω πολύ απλά πως δεν θα αγόραζα μετοχές της   :Wink:   :Wink:  

Αν αυτό λέγεται προάσπιση συμφερόντων τότε καλά έκανε . Εγώ το λέω διαφορετικά. 

Και επειδή οι καιροί είναι πονηροί , θα παρακολουθώ το θέμα με πολύ ενδιαφέρον . (όχι για τον λόγο που νομίζεις , αλλά για άλλους λόγους που  -πως το έγραψες ?- και να θέλω δεν μπορώ να σου πω.)    :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  

(Αλήθεια , η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία έχει σχέση με τον ...βασικό μέτοχο ?  άσχετο αλλά έτσι από περιέργεια   :Wink:   :Wink:  )

----------


## SAUDi

Costas78940 τι εισαι εσυ? δικηγορος της  ACN????? Ασε μας ρε φιλε
Εγω μπορει να γουσταρω η ACN να ψωφησει! Εσυ που κολλας?

----------


## Costas78940

> Κώστα, απλή απορία, αφού "τα ξέρεις εκ των έσω".
> Γιατί άλλοι παροχείς, όπως είναι γνωστό, απλώς διαγράφουν τα μηνύματα που τους έρχονται, μα εδώ είδαμε να σέβονται την αίτηση που έλαβαν για διακοπή συνδρομής;


Το κάνουν και άλλοι, το έχουν κάνει και σιγά σιγά θα το κάνουν όλο και περισσότεροι. Απλά έτυχε το συγκεκριμένο να πάρει διαστάσεις. Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως, γίνεται φιλτράρισμα. Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι σε κάθε ISP έχουν υπάρξει εξώδικα, μηνύσεις κτλ για τέτοιες παράνομες δραστηριότητες και αυτό μάλλον τους καθιστά αρκετά προσεκτικούς.




> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα λες και το παραπάνω είναι ειλικρινέστατη απορία μου. Όσο για "το λάθος της ACN", είναι, όπως είπες, αυτό της ενημέρωσης. Και μόνο. Η στάση της, θεωρητικά, είναι σωστή. Πρακτικά, ίσως και όχι. Αυτό εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά και μόνο από ένα παράγοντα: έδωσε άμεσα την IP του χρήστη και έκλεισε το λογαριασμό; Ή ενημέρωσε πως "λάβαμε εμείς τα κατάλληλα μέτρα" και, κατόπιν, έκλεισε το λογαριασμό;


Έχεις δίκιο. Θα έπρεπε να το ξέρουμε αυτό για να βγάλουμε μια απόφαση. 
Αυτό που ήθελα να πω όμως είναι ότι δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε τα δεδομένα για να το αποφασίσουμε αυτό. Και με ενόχλησε που πολλοί είπαν: "πείτε μας τι έγινε για να σας δικάσουμε" όταν ξέρουν (ελπίζω) ότι καμία ACN δεν θα μπορούσε να το κάνει δημόσια. Και έτσι την καταδικάσανε για την σιωπή της.




> Σε όλα αυτά, βέβαια, κολλάει και μία άλλη παράμετρος. Αυτά που ειπώθηκαν είναι γενικότητες. Κατά πόσο έχουν, όντως, εξουσία οι "ξένες εταιρίες" στη χώρα μας; Υπάρχουν νόμοι που να προστατεύουν τα πνευματικά τους δικαιώματα που, όμως, να αναφέρονται συγκεκριμένα και να ποινικοποιούν τη χρήση P2P εφαρμογών και μεταφορών μέσω διαδικτύου;


Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω μία σίγουρη απάντηση. Γνωρίζω αρκετά για το ζήτημα και έχω ακούσει πολλά αλλά θα ήταν αφελές για το συγκεκριμένο να πω τι γίνεται με βεβαιότητα. 
Μην ξεχνάς, πάντως, ότι σε τελική ανάλυση, κάθε εταιρεία έχει ένα νομικό τμήμα το οποίο προσπαθεί να βρει και να ορίσει ακριβώς το πλαίσιο λειτουργίας της  και τα περιθώρια νομιμότητας. Μπορεί να κάνει και λάθος (άνθρωποι είναι και αυτοί που τα λένε, δε σημαίνει ότι επειδή ο Αθανασούλης έχει πολλά λεφτά αυτοί είναι 'κακοί'/'πονηροι'/'απατεώνες' ή δεν κάνουν λάθη).
Ενδεχομένως πάντως, η κίνηση της ACN να ήταν λάθος. Μπορεί να βιάστηκε. Μπορεί να το είχε αποφύγει λέγοντας στην Columbia: "εδώ είναι Ελλάδα, πηγαίνεται αλλού". Εσύ αλήθεια θα το έκανες με τη δικιά σου εταιρεία; Αν σου είχαν κάνει και κανά δύο μηνύσεις στο παρελθόν;

Φιλικά,
Κώστας

----------


## dearpru

> Από τη στιγμή που μια εταιρεία(ή εταιρειούλα τελικά), προβαίνει σε μια τέτοια ενέργεια, αλλάζει τη σελίδα της ή τους όρους της και αναφέρει ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ότι απαγορεύεται η χρήση p2p προγραμμάτων.


όχι μόνο δε το κάνει αυτό αλλά ουσιαστικά προτρέπει τον χρήστη να κατεβάζει παράνομο υλικό.
(ξαναθυμίζω τη διαφήμιση περί γρήγορου κατεβάσματος παιχνιδιών)

Πώς λοιπόν μετά όταν δεις τα σκούρα, αποποιείσαι κάθε ευθύνης και κόβεις τον χρήστη;

----------


## Νικαετός

> To post του πάπια αναφερόταν στην ερώτηση του JohnyK, αν υπάρχει τρόπος να "παρανομήσει" κάποιος χωρίς να φαίνεται το ip του. Τώρα αν ο πάροχος δώσει τον "μάγκα" με ή χωρίς απόφαση δικαστηρίου αυτό είναι από μόνο του ένα άλλο θέμα.


Κατάλαβα πολύ καλά πού πήγαινε το ποστ του πάπια Runnerma (ωραίο το νέο αβαταρ)   :Wink:   :Wink:   απλά το ...τράβηξα λίγο παραπέρα.

----------


## runnerma

got it!

----------


## Νικαετός

Τελικά προβλέπεται πολύ θερμό Σ/Κ   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## KyR-X

Μην τρελαθούμε με τα νομότυπα, είμαστε στη χώρα που ο ΟΤΕ τρέχει μια διαφήμιση που ΠΑΡΑΠΛΑΝΕΙ! Στην ουσία μετά το εξώδικο δεν την άλλαξε πατρά ελάχιστα και ΕΞΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΛΑΝΕΙ!

Εγω απο τη άλλη είμαι ο κακομοίρης χρήστης που οτι και να γίνει δεν πρέπει να διαμαρτύρομαι, να μην ποστάρω σε φόρουμ, να μην αστειέυομαι με την κατάσταση.

Μήπως θέλετε να έρχωμαι απο εκεί να σας πληρώνω τη συνδρομή και να μην σας τρώω και χώρο στο παροχέα σας με το να μη συνδέομαι ποτέ? Βρε Αι στο διάτανο!!!

Εγω προτίθεμαι προσωπρινά να σταματήσω να ποστάρω σε αυτό το thread για να μπορέσει ο φίλος μας να απαντήσει σε καίριες ερωτήσεις όπως "*πως διευκόλυνε την εταιρία με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα του Back to the Future η ALTECnet ACN* στο να παρακολουθηθεί ο χρήστης *Finn*" και μετά να διακοπεί ακαριάια η σύνδεση του χωρίς προειδοποίηση, "ψιτ φίλε μήπως αυτό που κατεβάζεις είναι κατά λάθος πειρατικό?" 

Δεν ηχεί καλά η λέξη "παρακολούθηση"?
Δεν έχει το ανθρώπινο προσωπικό ο παροχέας να ειδοποιεί τους χρήστες?

Να συνηθίσετε τη λέξη που θα διώχνει κόσμο απο εσας.
Να βρείτε προσωπικό και να γίνετε πιο ανθρώπινοι, γιατί εμείς ΣΑΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ οχι η εταιρία δικαιωμάτων του *Back to the Future* Αν ήταν διαφορετικά πάτε στην Αμερική ή στο Παρίσι και ανοίξτε γραφεία διανομής ταινίων η προστασίας πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.

----------


## Lazy Dog

Χμμμ.....προτεινω να αλλαξει ο τιτλος του thread σε "Οι φιλοι της Altecnet σας απαντουν". Μα καλα δεν ντρεπομαστε λιγακι; 
Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω εινα γιατι κοβεται ο κυριος costas για το αν χασει πελατες η Altecnet.
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## gagtzer

Ρε παιδιά τι ευχαριστώ και μπράβο λέτε κάποιοι στην ACN που απάντησε;Τι τους καλοπιάνετε δηλαδή,μπας και μας απαντήσουν πάλι καμια γενικότητα και ευχαριστηθούμε που ασχολούνται μαζί μας;Δε φτάνει δηλαδή που το πηδάνε το παιδί κανονικά (μακάρι να μην έχει περισσότερα μπλεξίματα με δικαστήρια κτλ αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...) και θα τους λέμε και ευχαριστώ κι από πάνω;
Πάρτε το χαμπάρι,η ACN και κάθε άχρηστη και αχάριστη εταιρεία τύπου ACN,είναι ακριβώς εταιρεία και άρα μας έχει ανάγκη σαν πελάτες για να συνεχίσει να υπάρχει,δεν την έχουμε ανάγκη εμείς.Όσο και αν την κράζουμε από διάφορα forum ή αλλιώς,μόνο αν χάσει μερικές χιλιάδες πελάτες και δει τα έσοδά της να μειώνονται θα καταλάβει τη μαλακία που έκανε και θα σταματήσει.Αλλιώς θα συνεχίσει να μας στέλνει μερικές γενικόλογες απαντήσεις και από πίσω θα κάνει τα ίδια και χειρότερα.Και όχι μόνο η ACN αλλά και όλοι οι άλλοι ISP θα ξέρουν οτι ακολουθώντας τέτοιες πρακτικές μπορεί να το παίζουν καλοί στην Χ Columbia αλλά την επόμενη κιόλας μέρα θα βλέπουν τους συνδρομητές τους ( και άρα και τα έσοδά τους, εκεί είναι το ζουμί) να μειώνονται δραματικά.
Γι΄ αυτό λοιπόν η λύση για μένα είναι απλή:
1)Άμεση διακοπή των συνδέσεων όσων έχουν συνδρομή ACN και όχι μόνο dsl αλλά και   pstn και isdn και εταιρικές και απ΄ όλα και μάλιστα με επεξήγηση μέσω τηλεφώνου ή mail για το λόγο της διακοπής και
2)Κράξιμο της ACN σε φίλους,γνωστούς,συγγενείς κτλ που έχουν ή θα μπορούσαν να έχουν στο μέλλον οποιαδήποτε σχέση με την εν λόγω εταιρεία,με αναφορά φυσικά στο συγκεκριμένο γεγονός και όσα ακολουθήσουν (που αν κρίνω από την απάντηση θα ακολουθήσουν).
Το ίδιο βέβαια ισχύει και για κάθε άλλη εταιρεία που θα ΤΟΛΜΗΣΕΙ να συμπεριφερθεί με τον ίδιο απαράδεκτο τρόπο σε συνδρομητή της.Εγώ τουλάχιστον αυτό θα κάνω και μόνο έτσι πιστεύω οτι θα μπορέσουμε να προστατευτούμε από ανάλογες συμπεριφορές στο μέλλον.

----------


## Costas78940

> *Costas78940*  Μιας και έχεις τόση πείρα, δεν μπορείς να λύσεις απορίες όπως οι εξείς:


Υποθέτωντας ότι δεν είναι ειρωνικό το ύφος σου, και όχι δεν έχω τόση πείρα, εχώ όμως αρκετή, θα προσπαθήσω. 
Επειδή όμως, όπως το περίμενα, έγινε βροχή από διάφορα post, μερικά εκ των οποίων ανάρμοστα κατά την γνώμη μου, και επειδή δεν μπορώ να απαντάω σε όλα, και επειδή είναι βράδυ και είμαι λίγο κουρασμένος, θα μου επιτρέψετε να μην απαντήσω παρά επιλεκτικά και όπου νομίζω ότι το αρχικό μου μήνυμα δεν έδινε σαφείς απαντήσεις. Εξάλλου δεν έχω σκοπό να πείσω όλο τον κόσμο, απλά θέτω κάποιες σκέψεις και ο καθένας εχει το δικαίωμα να με πει υπάλληλο, μέτοχο, πληρωμένο ή ότι άλλο νομίζει. Αυτοί που διαβάζουν ας βγάλουν τη δική τους άποψη (ας προσπαθήσουνε τουλάχιστον να αξιολογήσουν τα επιχειρήματα και όχι αστήρικτα λόγια)




> Τι διευκόλυνση θα μπορύσε να παρέχει η ACN στην εταιρία που κατέχει τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα του Βack to the Future, στην ανέυρεση του χρήστη *Finn* Θα μπορούσε να περιλαμβάνει προγράμματα και harware που τρέχουν απο τους servers της ACN παρακολουθώντας τον χρήστη *Finn* πελάτη της ACN στην οποία εμπιστεύθηκε  την διασύνδεση του στο διαδίκτιο και να ανταλάσουν πληροφορίες προς τρίτους με τους οποίους δεν έχει παρεδώσε ούτε υπογράψει συμβόλαια ο χρήστης και οι πληροφορίες αυτές με το υπάρχων νομικό πλαίσο θα μπορούσαν να χαρακτηριστούν ως απόρρητες? (εφόσων δεν ρωτήθηκε ο χρήστης)
> 
> Την γνώμη σου για αυτό. Ξεκάθαρα.


1. Γνωρίζω ότι να υπάρξει εισαγγελική εντολή, μπορεί ο κάθε πάροχος να δώσει πλήρη στοιχεία για τους συνδρομητές του
2. Νομίζω ότι αν το κάνει αυτό (μηχανήματα κτλ) χωρίς να το ξέρεις είναι παράνομο. 
2. Αν όμως το κράτος υποχρεώσει όλες τις εταιρείες του  χώρου να το κάνουν, τότε αυτόματα θα γίνει νόμιμο. 




> Παίρνωντας αυτό που συνέβη στον χρήστη *Finn* χωρίς προειδοποίηση, χωρίς επιστροφή χρημάτων, χωρίς εμφάνιση κανενός απο την εταιρία παρά μό0νο όταν ο χρήστης τους παίρνει και τους ρωτά, "Γιατι δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ?" πολλαπλασιάζωντας το x100 άυριο, και το ίδιο ακριβώς x1000 μεθαύριο.
> 
> ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ?


Φιλικά σου λέω ότι το να κάνεις επεκτάσεις στο μέλλον γενικεύοντας μια περίπτωση είναι επικίνδυνο. Αλλά και αν γίνει αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. Μπορεί να συζητηθεί ξεχωριστά από το συμβάν. Υποστηρίζεις λοιπόν ότι για να μην γίνει αυτό θα θάψεις την εταιρεία που έκανε την δουλειά της; 




> Το αφεντικό της ACN θα σου πω που θα παει, στην Ινδονησία να κάνει ξενοδοχεία, για παράδειγμα. Οι εργαζώμενοι στην ουρά ανεργίας, αλλά δεν αποφασίζουν αυτοί ούτε μπορύν να κριτηκάρουν τις εντολές που παίρνουν.


Αυτό είναι προφανές, πάντα ο απλός υπάλληλος την πληρώνει...

----------


## Costas78940

[quote="kadronarxis"]
Προσωπικά, πιστεύω η acn δεν περίμενε να δοθεί τόση δημοσιότητα στο θέμα.
[quote]
Συμφωνώ




> Να μάθουν λοιπόν οι εταιρείες, ότι το internet ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ, να ελέγχουμε τους πάντες και να τους πασάρουμε μίζα κάτω από το τραπέζι για να μην μιλήσουν ή να μιλήσουν και να συκοφαντήσουν.
> 
> Εδώ υπάρχει σχετική ελευθερία έκφρασης. Το αν αυτό πειράζει μερικές εταιρείες, καλό θα είναι να ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ να βλέπουν τον πελάτη σαν πορτοφόλι, και να αρχίσουν να του δίνουν τις υπηρεσίες ΠΟΥ Π Λ Η Ρ Ω Ν Ε Ι με τον ιδρώτα του, γιατί στο φινάλε το φαγάκι που τρως εσύ Costa και ο κάθε Costas σε αυτούς τους χρήστες το οφείλεις/λετε.
> 
> Όλα τα άλλα που λέει η acn, και ο costas και ο κάθε costas, δεν με αγγίζουν καθόλου.
> 
> ΤΟ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ. Να πεις τους προιστάμενούς σου, να μάθει τους καινούργιους κανόνες.Τους κανόνες που τους βάζουν οι ΠΕΛΑΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ.
> 
> Άντε γερά ΜΕ ΤΣΑΜΠΟΥΚΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.


Αυτό που συνάγω από το μήνυμα σου είναι τα εξής:
- "καλά να πάθει η παλιοεταιρεία, τέτοια που είναι: μάυρο και δαγκωτό. Και μας πετάει και κάποιον 'Κώστα' να μας ρίξει στάχτη..."
- "Τέτοιους 'Κώστηδες' τους ξέρουμε... και δεν ακούμε τίποτα απ' όσα λένε..."
- "τώρα που γίναμε πολλοί ρίχτε όλοι μάζι"
- παραθέτεις αυτά που σε 'αγγίζουν' αλλά δεν μας εξηγείς γιατί θα πρέπει να 'αγγίξουν' και εμάς;

Αλήθεια, σε όλα τα παραπάνω απαντάς έστω και σε ένα από τα ερωτήματα που έθεσα; Απλά θεωρείς ότι ο 'Κώστας' είναι 'δικός' τους γιατί πως αλλιώς κάποιος θα υποστήριζε μια τόσο 'μεγάλη και κακιά' παλιοεταιρεία που τρώει τα λεφτά του κοσμάκη; Εξάλλου, όλοι ξέρουμε ότι αυτές οι εταιρείες είναι 'κακές'!

Νομίζω ότι δεν έχω να προσθέσω τίποτα άλλο, διάβασε το αρχικό μου post. Και σκέψου την επόμενη φορά, 'πως προάγω την συζήτηση με το post μου';

----------


## lazar

Τελικά Costas78940, σχετίζεσαι με την ACN, όπως υπονοεί ο kadronarxis ή όχι;

----------


## Costas78940

> Costas78940 τι εισαι εσυ? δικηγορος της  ACN????? Ασε μας ρε φιλε
> Εγω μπορει να γουσταρω η ACN να ψωφησει! Εσυ που κολλας?


Άσχετο!

----------


## ermis333

*Costas78940*, Να πως λειτουργούν άλλες εταιρίες του χώρου....

---------------------------------------------------------- 

Αγαπητέ χρήστη 

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι σύμφωνα με την σχετική νομοθεσία περί προστασίας δικαιωμάτων πνευματικής και βιομηχανικής ιδιοκτησίας, απαγορεύεται κάθε είδους χρήση, εκμετάλλευση, διανομή, διάθεση, αναπαραγωγή, διακίνηση, μεταφορά, ανταλλαγή, αποστολή ή λήψη οιουδήποτε υλικού, σήματος, αρχείου, προϊόντος ή λογισμικού, σε οποιαδήποτε μορφή και με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο, χωρίς την προηγούμενη έγγραφη συναίνεση του/των νομίμου/ων δικαιούχου/ων πνευματικής και βιομηχανικής ιδιοκτησίας ή κυρίου/ων αυτού ως προς αυτές τις ενέργειες. Η μη συμμόρφωση ενός συνδρομητή με την προηγούμενη απαγόρευση συνιστά παράνομη χρήση της υπηρεσίας που του παρέχεται από την ΤΕΛΛΑΣ και δημιουργεί αντίστοιχο δικαίωμα της ΤΕΛΛΑΣ να καταγγείλει τη μεταξύ τους σύμβαση παροχής υπηρεσιών, αλλά και δικαίωμα τον θιγόμενων συνδρομητών να λάβουν δικαστικά μέτρα κατά αυτού για παραβίαση των δικαιωμάτων πνευματικής και βιομηχανικής ιδιοκτησίας τους. 

*Δεδομένου ότι έχουμε γίνει αποδέκτες καταγγελιών για τη διενέργεια των ανωτέρω απαγορευμένων ενεργειών μέσω της δικής σας σύνδεσης με το διαδίκτυο, σας καλούμε όπως διερευνήσετε το εν λόγω θέμα και, εφόσον αυτό είναι ακριβές, όπως προβείτε σε κάθε αναγκαία ενέργεια για την άμεση διακοπή κάθε τέτοιου είδους απαγορευμένων ενεργειών, επιφυλασσόμενοι των δικαιωμάτων μας. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση και εφόσον συνεχίζουμε να λαμβάνουμε τέτοιου είδους καταγγελίες, είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να διακόψουμε την παροχή υπηρεσιών προς εσάς και να λάβουμε τα μέτρα που τυχόν μας ζητηθούν από τις αρμόδιες αρχές.* 





Abuse Department, 

Tellas SA. 

1A Neapoleos Street, 151 23, Marousi, Greece. 

------------------------------------------------------- 

(από http://www.adslgr.com/forum/thread3068-0-asc-0.html )



Αλήθεια φρόντισε να κάνει κάτι από τα παραπάνω η ACN;;; 

ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ: ΟΧΙ...να γιατί την κατηγορούμε λοπόν φιλε *Costas78940*


Και κάτι άλλο αν γίνουν πράγματικά παράνομα τα p2p και όλα τα σχετικά τότε να είσαι σίγουρος πως θα μπατηρίσουν όλοι οι ISP...όλος ο κόσμος γι αυτό βάζει ADSL, απλά άλλοι κατεβάζουν μετά μανίας και άλλοι όποτε τους κάνει κέφι. Για τα e-mail και τα Chat αρκεί και μια PSTN.

Αυτά....

----------


## kostasdim

Λοιπον ξαναγεια σας. Μηπως σας κοψανε την συνδεση? Ειμαι ο κος Κολουμπια και εδωσα μηνυμα στην "ντεσελας" να κοψει την συνδεση αυτων που κατεβασαν την καινουργια μου ταινια "Σας κανω οτι θελω". Να υπακουσετε γιατι θα σας κανω ντα! 
Ας μιλησουμε σοβαρα τωρα. 



> "Κάθε παράνομη πρόσβαση και χρήση από το χρήστη, πέραν των τυχόν ποινικών και αστικών κυρώσεων που επιφέρει, προκαλεί και διακοπή της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση πολιτική της εταιρείας μας είναι να ενημερώνεται ο χρήστης και να γίνεται επιστροφή των χρημάτων για το υπόλοιπο της συνδρομής που δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει."


Η παρανομη προσβαση ποια ειναι για να καταλαβω δηλαδη?
Η παρανομη χρηση παλι ποια ειναι και πως αποδεικνυεται?
Και μια τελευταια ερωτηση:
Στο ιντερνετ μπορω να κυκλοφορω οπου θελω η υπαρχουν καποιοι περιορισμοι που επιφερουν νομικες κυρωσεις και που το λεει αυτο?

----------


## Νικαετός

> Τελικά Costas78940, σχετίζεσαι με την ACN, όπως υπονοεί ο kadronarxis ή όχι;


Είπαμε Λαζάρ , είναι κουρασμένος απόψε και απαντάει επιλεκτικά   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  

Δεν πειράζει θα περιμένω απάντηση αύριο.   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## runnerma

Έυγε *ermis333*, έψαχνα να βρω ένα παρόμοιο e'mail που έχω στο inbox μου και που το έλαβε ένας φίλος (από  Τελλάς πάντα). Τελικά με πρόλαβες...

----------


## princess

γεμισαμε νεα μελη!  Γιατι νομιζω οτι τελικα ολο το προβλημα ειναι δυο γραμμες;
Ειμαστε ολοι μας παρανομοι
Η Acn ειναι νομοταγης εταιρεια -και πολυ ευαισθητη.
Οποιος δε θελει να παρανομησει μπορει μια χαρα να προτιμησει την acn.  Εμεις που ειμαστε παρανομοι μπορουμε να παμε αλλου... Που ειναι τελικα το προβλημα;
Περα απο τα αστεια παντως, δεν βλεπω ουτε την προειδοποιηση του χρηστη, ουτε ενημερωση για την επιστροφη χρηματων για το υπολοιπο της συνδεσης... (αληθεια στην περιπτωση που εγινε διακοπη λογω ιου επιστραφησαν τα χρηματα; Εχασα επεισοδια εκει!)

----------


## euromedi

> Χαιρετισματα σε ολους τους νομιμους του internet


Ατιμούλικο !!!!!
Δεν απορείς που δεν σου είπε κανείς ευχαριστώ?
Μόνο από τον Bill Gates θα ακούσεις ευχαριστώ , δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει και άλλος
τουλάχιστον στην Ελλάδα.!!!!!

----------


## kadronarxis

Το αν θα φύγουν όλοι οι συνδρομητές από την acn ή όχι, λίγο με ενδιαφέρει, πίστεψέ με σε αυτό. Η εταιρεία, δεν θα ασχοληθεί και πολύ (κακό αυτό αν θέλει να κοιτάει μακροπρόθεσμα) γιατί η altec είναι εταιρεία που συναρμολογεί υπολογιστές και τους πουλάει σε ιδιώτες, οπότε θα ισοσταθμίσει από εκεί.

 Όπως αναφέρω πολύ σωστά στο προηγούμενό μου post(και αφήνω να εννοηθεί, εξού και το ύφος μου), προσωπικά, μου έδωσες την εντύπωση ότι από την όλη υπόθεση σε καίει και σε τσουρουφλίζει η δυσφήμιση που έχει πάθει η εταιρεία και τίποτα άλλο.

Ακόμα, ότι την πληρώνουν (θα την πληρώσουν?)οι υπάλληλοί της σε αυτήν. Γιατί να σκεφτώ τους υπαλλήλους της acn, ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ, να μου δίνουν τις υπηρεσίες που μου υπόσχονται στην ιστοσελίδα τους, και να μην σκεφτώ τους εργαζόμενους στη βιοτεχνία απέναντί μου, η οποία έκλεισε προ 2 μηνών και άφησε απλήρωτους τους υπαλλήλους της;

Αν ήταν δική μου εταιρεία, πριν αναλάβω τέτοια, προσωπική μου γνώμη, ρουφιάνικη δράση, θα ενημέρωνα τους πελάτες μου με κάποιο e-mail, ή με ενημέρωση των όρων στην ιστοσελίδα μου, ότι απαγορεύεται η χρήση p2p προγραμμάτων, για διακίνηση παράνομου υλικού.

Και πάλι θα στο ξαναπώ: το παιχνίδι έχει αλλάξει.Νέοι κανόνες, νέοι παίχτες.Πρέπει να διαλέξεις με ποιους θα πας.

Άντε γερά.

----------


## Costas78940

> Δεν σου κάνει εντύπωση ,που έως τώρα δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι παρόμοιο πουθενά στον κόσμο , παρά μόνο μετά από δικαστική εντολή ? (πρόσεξε δεν λέω δεν έχει ξαναγίνει , λέω δεν έχει ακουστεί). Οι υπόλοιποι προβάιντερς δεν έχουν υπογράψει το χαρτάκι που μας αναφέρεις ?


Ξέρεις ότι ΔΕΝ υπάρχει δικαστική εντολή; Αν ναι, αλλάζει το ζήτημα. Απάντησέ μου όμως με στοιχεία για να πάρω θέση. Απλά λεω ότι αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορώ να πάρω θέση. 




> Η acn φίλε Κώστα απλά τελείωσε , ή για να μην είμαι τόσο απόλυτος να πω πολύ απλά πως δεν θα αγόραζα μετοχές της


Ούτε εγώ  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  




> Και επειδή οι καιροί είναι πονηροί , θα παρακολουθώ το θέμα με πολύ ενδιαφέρον . (όχι για τον λόγο που νομίζεις , αλλά για άλλους λόγους που  -πως το έγραψες ?- και να θέλω δεν μπορώ να σου πω.)


Λυπάμαι, δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι το υποννούμενο (μια ειρωνία βέβαια την αντιλαμβάνομαι, αλλά αναμενόμενη μετά από όσα είπα).




> (Αλήθεια , η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία έχει σχέση με τον ...βασικό μέτοχο ?  άσχετο αλλά έτσι από περιέργεια    )


??? σε μένα απευθύνεσαι; θα' πρεπε να ξέρω; επειδή είμαι υπάλληλος μήπως; επειδή οι απόψεις μου στην τροπή του θέματος είναι διαφορετικές και φαίνεται να ευνοούν την ACN; Πρέπει κάποιος που έχει διαφορετική άποψη να 'ονομαστεί' υπάλληλος για να απαξιώσουμε τα λεγόμενά του μόνο επειδή είναι τέτοιος; (ανεξαρτήτως αν στέκουν ή οχι :Wink: 

Πάλι σου λέω, μην παρεξηγήσεις το ύφος μου, αλλά αν και εσύ διάβαζες όλα αυτά τα μηνύματα εναντίον μου, ίσως να μην ήσουν τόσο εγκρατής  :Smile: 
Φιλικά,
Κώστας

----------


## grnemo

ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΛΛΟ FORUM ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ TORRENT ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟΥ TORRENTBOX....
ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΘΗΚΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΙΔΙΟΥΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ


http://forums.torrentbox.com/viewtop...a14bc938#17786

----------


## DrWho

Όπως προείπαν πολλοί χρήστες αυτού του φόρουμ, σταματήστε επιτέλους να αντιμετωπίζετε το θέμα τόσο υπεραπλουστευμένα και συναισθηματικά...


Και επιτέλους σταματήστε να αντιλαμβάνεστε τον εαυτό σας σαν τον αγνό και καημένο  κοσμάκη που η ΚΑΚΗ ACN του ρουφάει το άιμα με το καλαμάκι....Σε ελέυθερη αγορά είμαστε , διαλέξτε τον ISP που επιθυμείτε ...



Η παρανομία είναι παρανομία και το θεωρώ χαζό να κατηγορουμε μια εταιρεία επειδή αποφάσισε να ακολουθήσει τη συγκεκριμένη πολιτική για ένα θέμα που όλο και με μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα θα το συναντάμε πλέον στην Ελλάδα. 

Στην τελική, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ κανείς σε θέση να κρίνει ποια είναι η καλύτερη τακτικη να αντιμετωπίσει το όλο θέμα των παράνομων p2p downloads.

Κανείς δεν ξέρει ,αν σε λίγο καιρό η στάση της ACN θα δικαιωθεί ή θα αποδειχθεί βιαστική και απελπισμένη κίνηση.
 Αυτό θα εξαρτηθεί από το πώς θα διαμορφωθεί το νομικό πλαίσιο και σε σχέση με το πώς θα είναι κατοχυρωμένοι οι ISPs στην περίπτωση που ο μικρός γιαννάκης έχει κατεβάσει τη μισή Universal στον PC του.  
 Πού το ξερετε; Μπορεί η ACN να θέλει να το παίξει safe for a reason και να ξέρει κάτι που εμείς δεν ξέρουμε ... Ας έχουμε το νου μας για τους επόμενους μήνες.

Να σταθούμε σε 2 σημεία ΜΟΝΟ

1. Αν και εφόσον η ACN * δεν*  ξερεί κάτι που αγνούν οι υπόλοιποι ISPs ( το πιο πιθανό ) τότε μιλάμε για μία σπασμωδική κίνηση της εταιρείας που θα τη βλάψει ανεπανόρθωτα για τους επόμενους μήνες . 
Τουλάχιστον στο επίπεδο του home χρήστη .

Ο finn σίγουρα δεν είναι ο πρώτος χρήστης για την παράνομη δραστηριότητά του οποίου, ενημερώθηκε ο ISP του από κάποια motion picture εταιρεία.
Είναι όμως ο μόνος , του οποίου η περίπτωση ΑΚΟΥΣΤΗΚΕ ΤΟΣΟ.
Πολύ απλά γιατί ο ISP του έκανε κάτι περισσότερο από το να του στείλει ένα mail ...
Και θα ήταν φοβερή αφελεία εκ μέρους της ACN να πιστέυει ότι δε θα κυκλοφορήσει η είδηση αυτή στο σχετικά μικρό ( συγκριτικά με άλλες χώρες) ιντερνετικό ελληνικό πληθυσμό....


2) Το περιστατικό αυτό αποτελεί επίσημα το πρώτο "κρούσμα" της ιστορίας των παράνομων copyrighted downloades και από την άποψη αυτή είναι εξαιρετικά σημαντικό.
Το ερώτημα είναι αν είναι απλά ένα τυχαίο-συμπτωματικό γεγονός ή προμηνύει θύελλα εξελίξεων  στην Ε.Ε για το παραπάνω θέμα...

Η λογική λέει ότι 
α) Η ACN δεν είναι ηλίθια να διώχνει πελάτες και να χάνει χρήμα.
β) Επίσης δεν είναι ηλίθια να τους διώχνει για μία δραστηριότητα που παρατηρείται με μεγάλη συχνότητα σε ΟΛΟΥΣ ΑΝΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΩΣ τους Isps και που πλέον θεωρείται συνηθισμένη. 
γ) Πολυ περισσότερο δεν είναι τόσο αφελής και ανόητη ώστε να κόβει τη σύνδεση πελάτη της , όταν ξέρει ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα μαθευτεί σε χρόνο dt σε ολόκληρη την ελληνική κοινότητα του δικτύου
δ) Είναι απιθανο να την έπιασε τέτοια ευαισθησία ώστε να πήρε τόσο σοβαρά μία προειδοποίηση από τη Columbia , όταν ξέρουμε ότι κανόνα οι περισσότερες εκ των παραπάνω warnings πάνε κατευθείαν στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων.

Με βάση τα παραπάνω , θεωρώ πως 
- ή η ΑCN ετοιμάζεται για καυτές εξελίξεις που αναμένονται και θέλει να έιναι καλυμμένη
- ή έχει αρπάξει 2-3 μηνύσεις από τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία και έπρεπε κάποια στιγμή να συμμορφωθεί

Σε κάθε περίπτωση για τους επόμενους 1-2 μήνες η ΑCn θα χάσει μπόλικους πελάτες είδικά του ευρυζωνικού.

----------


## Ducklord

Παιδιά, συγκρατηθείτε. Σταματήστε να θάβετε την ACN. ΚΑΛΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ.
ΠΟΛΥ, =ΠΟΛΥ= καλά έκανε, αφού "ψιλοξεκαθαρίστηκε" το τοπίο και ξέρουμε τι συμβαίνει.

Από ό,τι μυρίζομαι, η ACN μάλλον φρόντισε να κόψει τη σύνδεση άμεσα για να μην προλάβει ο Φίν να... κατεβάσει και άλλη ταινία. Διότι, απλά, η Κωλούμπια (συγχωρέστε μου το "ω") ή κι` εγώ δεν ξέρω ποια, τον είχε ήδη σταμπάρει ως παράνομο και θα παρακολουθούσε τις κινήσεις του.

Προσέξτε τώρα...
Πάντα, ΠΑΝΤΑ μία εταιρία, στις μέχρι τώρα υποθέσεις, αν έχει βρεί μόνο ένα δικό της αρχείο να ανταλάσσεται παρανόμως, προειδοποιεί - διότι, ανθρώπινο είναι, μπορεί να έχει γίνει σφάλμα - για να επιληφθεί ο χρήστης του θέματος. Αν αυτός την γράψει και συνεχίσει, τότε κινείται νομικά εναντίον του.

Προφανώς λοιπόοοοοον...
1. Η ACN δέχτηκε ένα μήνυμα που έλεγε "προειδοποιήστε τον τάδε χρήστη σας πως αυτό που κατεβάζει είναι παράνομο, και αν συνεχίσει θα του ξεριζώσουμε τα πνευμόνια και θα του τα δώσουμε να τα φάει" - ή, τουλάχιστον, κάτι παραπλήσιο μα "στο πιό καπιταλιστικό" του.

2. Η ACN, μη έχοντας αντιμετωπίσει πολλές τέτοιες καταστάσεις στο παρελθόν, τα "ψιλοέκανε πάνω της", ή δεν υπήρξε καλή οργάνωση, ή πέτυχε τον Φίν στην τουαλέτα, ή κι` εγώ δεν ξέρω τι, μα κατέληξε να του κόβει τη σύνδεση. Εκεί. Στην προειδοποίηση. Στην πρώτη ταινία.

3. Το αποτέλεσμα για τον Φίν θα είναι, στη χειρότερη, το κόστος της σύνδεσης - αν ΟΝΤΩΣ δεν έχει παραδώσει στοιχεία για αυτόν. Στην καλύτερη, θα πάρει και τα χρήματά του πίσω.

4. Αν ΔΕΝ κινούταν έτσι όπως, το τονίζω, ΥΠΟΘΕΤΩ πως κινήθηκε, ο Φίν θα συνέχιζε να κάνει ό,τι έκανε. Θα τον προειδοποιούσε, μα ίσως μέχρι να έπαιρνε το μηνυματάκι (αφού πιθανότατα δεν έλαβε καν τηλεφώνημα από αυτούς αρκετά έγκαιρα) θα ξεκινούσε να κατεβάζει και κάτι άλλο. Η προειδοποίηση της εταιρίας θα άλλαζε σε πράξη, θα έστελνε απευθείας χαρτιά στην ACN και θα έλεγε, απλά και ξάστερα, "ο τάδε μας κλέβει, φέρε τα στοιχεία του και νά τα χαρτιά, νά και η μαγκιά του δολαρίου μας". Και ο Φίν δεν θα είχε να κάνει με την ACN και το ταλαίπωρο σαπόρτ της, μα με τον ταλαίπωρο γεράκο με τις μπούκλες που θα προσπαθούσε να αποφασίσει "τί να αποφασίσει" πρωτού κοπανήσει το σφυράκι.

Ξεκαθαρίζω πως όλα τα παραπάνω είναι υποθέσεις. Ρεαλιστικές, όμως, βάσει των όσων γνωρίζουμε και οι μοναδικές που να δικαιολογούν τις σπασμωδικές κινήσεις της ACN να προλάβει την κατάσταση. Μπορεί, πάντα, και να... ξέχασαν να τον ειδοποιήσουν, να τον έγραψαν, να μην νοιάζονται κ.λπ... Δεν νομίζω, όμως, πως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.

Τα παραπάνω με κάνουν υποστηρικτή της ACN; Αμφιβάλω...
Για όποιον κόπτεται, Φόρθνετ είχα αρχικά, Τρελάς έχω τώρα. Ούτε είχα μετοχές στην Εσιέν, ούτε σύνδεση, ούτε κουμπάρο τεχνικό. Σκεφθείτε το ρεαλιστικά και πείτε μου εναλλακτικές εκδοχές..! ;-)

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## PReD

*grnemo*, dead link...

----------


## Costas78940

[quote="ermis333"]*Costas78940*, Να πως λειτουργούν άλλες εταιρίες του χώρου....

---------------------------------------------------------- 

Αγαπητέ χρήστη 

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι σύμφωνα με την σχετική νομοθεσία περί προστασίας δικαιωμάτων πνευματικής και βιομηχανικής ιδιοκτησίας, απαγορεύεται κάθε είδους χρήση, εκμετάλλευση, ...
[quote]
Μου αρέσει πολύ. Στείλτο στην ACN να το έχουν υπόψη τους (δεν κάνω πλάκα). Θα τους κουνήσει λίγακι.




> Αλήθεια φρόντισε να κάνει κάτι από τα παραπάνω η ACN;;; 
> 
> ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ: ΟΧΙ...να γιατί την κατηγορούμε λοπόν φιλε *Costas78940*


Νομίζω ότι το γιατί κατηγορείται το κατάλαβα. Είναι σαφές ότι ο λόγος είναι ότι δεν είδοποίησε τον χρήστη πριν προβεί στη διακοπή της υπηρεσίας. Νομίζω ότι ήδη είπα ότι σε αυτό συμφωνώ. 
Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να προσθέσω, το αρχικό μου post λαμβάνει υπόψη αυτή την παράμετρο και εκεί παραθέτω κάποιες σκέψεις έχοντας αυτό ως δεδομένο.




> Και κάτι άλλο αν γίνουν πράγματικά παράνομα τα p2p και όλα τα σχετικά τότε να είσαι σίγουρος πως θα μπατηρίσουν όλοι οι ISP...όλος ο κόσμος γι αυτό βάζει ADSL, απλά άλλοι κατεβάζουν μετά μανίας και άλλοι όποτε τους κάνει κέφι. Για τα e-mail και τα Chat αρκεί και μια PSTN.
> 
> Αυτά....


Προσωπικά δεν ασχολούμαι με p2p προγράμματα και δεν γνωρίζω το profile των ADSL χρηστών (αν και ο ίδιος είμαι χρήστης ADSL εδώ και 2 περίπου μήνες). Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο αλλά προσωπικά το βρίσκω πολύ καλύτερο, παρόλο που κάνω 'μονο' surfing & e-mail και δεν ξαναγυρνάω σε ISDN...

----------


## ermis333

*DrWho*, To πρόβλημα είναι πως η ACN άφησε ξεκρέμαστο το φίλο Finn κόβοντάς του τη σύνδεση χωρίς καν να τον ενημερώσει!!! Η τακτική πονάει χέρι κόψει χέρι είναι απλά ανόητη, ως φαίνεται λοιπόν η ACN σέβεται περισσότερο τη Columbia παρά τους πελάτες της.

----------


## princess

Message
grnemo
New to Tbox


Joined: 21 Jan 2005
Posts: 1


PostPosted: Fri Jan 21, 2005 10:51 pm    Post subject: SERIOUS LAW ISSUE 	Reply with quote
I AM FROM GREECE AND I AM SORRY FOR MY ENGLISH BUT THERE IS A GENERAL ISSUE HERE. AT SEVERAL FORUMS IT IS MENTIONED THAT A MAN DOWNLOADING THE MOVIE BACK TO THE FUTURE WAS PERMANETLY DISCONNECTED FROF THE NETWORK BY HIS ISP. THIS WAS MADE FOR THE REASON THAT IS THE FOLLOWING:
THE TORRENT WAS DROPPED BY COLUMBIA AND NOW THEY PUT PRESSURE AT THE ISP TO BAN THIS USERS AND INTERRUPT THA INTERNET SUBSCRIPTION.
PLEASE CHECK THIS MATTERBECAUSE SOMEWHERE IT IS MENTIONED THAT THE TRACKER WAS TORRENT BOX..PLEASE.
THA FORUMS ARE IN GREEK
http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthre...5&page=1&pp=20
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/thread13772-0-asc-0.html

gr nemo δε νομιζω οτι βοηθαει.... μαλλον θα τους φανουν all greek to them... ασε που με την εκταση που εχει παρει ποιος θα κατσει να το διαβασει ολο τωρα.... Ισως απλα ψαξουν το συγκεκριμενο torrent βεβαια...

----------


## BadCluster

Για τον Costas78940---->
Δεν σε κατακρίνω που περιγράφεις πως τα βλέπει τ απράγματα και η "άλλη" μεριά...
μέσα απο τα λόγια σου έμαθα πράγματα που δεν ήξερα...
σε όσα λες όμως σκέψου ότι o Finn και ο κάθε Finn έχει δικαιώμα να σχολιάσει το οτιδήποτε...και η αναφορά σου σε αυτόν μου δείχνει εμπάθεια...

Για τους υπόλοιπους----> ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ FORUM ΕΧΕΙ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ,ΕΚΑΝΕ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΗΜΕΡΑ...ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ

Για την ΑLTECNET---->Όπως σας είπα και στο τηλέφωνο τόσο καιρό έμπαινα με κάρτες για να δω ποιά σύνδεση είναι πιο γρήγορη,κατέληξα σε εσάς αλλά μετά το συμβάν αναγκάζομαι να ψάξω κάτι άλλο...\\τουλάχιστον βάλτε μια προειδοποίηση για τα P2P στα συμβόλαια και στο site
επίσης το thread μάλλον πρέπει να ονομαστεί

BACK TO THE FUTURE ΟΠΟΥ ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑLTECNET!

----------


## grnemo

ΓΜΤ...ΤΩΡΑ ΘΥΜΗΘΗΚΑ. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΡΕΓΙΣΤΕΡΕΔ ΘΣΕΡ. ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΕΧΟ POSTAREI KAI TOYS ΕΧΩ ΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΝΞΟΥΝ....http://forums.torrentbox.com/viewtop...a14bc938#17786
ΚΑΝΤΕ REGISTER ΠΡΩΤΑ

----------


## lazar

> Σκεφθείτε το ρεαλιστικά και πείτε μου εναλλακτικές εκδοχές..!


Εδώ είναι Ελλάδα, δεν είναι παίξε-γέλασε...

Με δυό λόγια, ελληνικό μπάχαλο, ή αλλοιώς, με τα δικά σου λόγια:




> Η ACN, μη έχοντας αντιμετωπίσει πολλές τέτοιες καταστάσεις στο παρελθόν, τα "ψιλοέκανε πάνω της", ή δεν υπήρξε καλή οργάνωση

----------


## dearpru

edit, 

δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί εμφανίζει άλλο url από αυτό που γράφω  :?

----------


## lazar

Και μια ερώτηση γενικού ενδιαφέροντος:

τελικά, μόνον το κατέβασμα ταινιών κυνηγούν ή υπάγεται και κάτι άλλο στις ομάδες υψηλού κινδύνου;

----------


## grnemo

@PRINCESS...
ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΔΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟ POST MOU ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΛΕΓΚΣΟΥΝ ΤΟ TORRENT ΤΟΥΛΑΧΤΙΣΤΟΝ.... ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΟΝ. ΑΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΛΤΕΚ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΑΦΕΙΣ ΣΤΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΟΒΟΥΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΦΟΒΗΖΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΝΟ.....
Α! ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΟ.ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ...ΜΠΟΡΩΝ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ????  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## argi

Καλησπέρα, 

είμαι admin σε ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο και για όσους αναρωτιούνται τι ακριβώς είδε η ALTECTELECOMS και έπραξε ως έπραξε σας παραθέτω αντίστοιχο mail που έστειλε η Symantec σχετικά με παράνομη διακίνηση προγράμματος της από διεύθυνση στα όρια ευθύνης του συγκεκριμένου NOC… (όπως έπεσε στα χέρια μου...)

Όπως θα δείτε η σειρα ήταν NOC GRNET --> NOC --> admin κλπ. Δηλαδή ο «διώκτης» είδε μόνο ip και μετά έψαξε με κάποιο εργαλειάκι να δεί σε ποιον ISP είναι καταχωρημένη η IP… (αν θέλει κανείς να παίξει δείτε το visualtracker της Symantec…  (όπου 192.168.0.1 βάζεις ότι IP θέλεις)

http://visualtracking.symantec.com/v...go=192.168.0.1

Αντίστοιχα mail  έχω υπ’ όψιν μου δε άλλες δυο περιπτώσεις (πάντα όμως από την Symantec). Σημαντικό είναι ότι το mail είναι υπογεγραμμένο και με σχετικό pgp key που υποννοεί δυνατότητα ταυτοποίησης (κοινώς δεν ήταν μια απλή ανώνυμη καταγγελία…)

Βέβαια αυτό που πρέπει να κάνει ο ISP είναι να λάβει τα απαραίτητα μέτρα ώστε να περιορίσει την απειλή )που μπορεί να σημαίνει απλά προσωρινή διακοπή μέχρι να βεβαιωθεί ότι δεν συνεχίζει να γίνεται η παράνομη διακίνηση. Τερματισμός της σύμβασης στην προκειμένη περίπτωση (και ειδικά χωρίς προειδοποίηση) συνιστά κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη ακραία περίπτωση ειδικά δεδομένου ότι συνιστά τουλάχιστον παραβίαση της καλής πίστης που παραδοσιακά διακατέχει τις εμπορικές συναλλαγές. (Στο κάτω κάτω δεν το δίνουν και τσάμπα, πληρώνονται και «πρέπει» να δείχνουν καλή πίστη στον πελάτη)

Η δική μου εξήγηση είναι ότι κάποιος πήρε το παραπάνω mail και μάλλον χέ***κε, ήτοι αντέδρασαν σωστά αλλά σπασμωδικά. Σωστά γιατί αν δεν κάναν κάτι για να το σταματήσουν είναι άμεσα υπόλογοι. Σπασμωδικά γιατί την στιγμή που έκαναν block to account ταυτόχρονα έπρεπε να στείλουν σχετικό email με ενημέρωση και να δώσουν και δικαίωμα στο χρήστη να υπερασπιστεί τη θέση του. 

Σπασμωδικά επίσης γιατί μια τέτοια κίνηση και με μία τόσο άτσαλη αντίδραση μάλλον θα οδηγήσει αυτονοήτως σε super-negative word-of-mouth και σίγουρα για κάποιο χρόνο θα δουν τις συνδρομές χάνονται.

Πάντως από το πνεύμα του μηνύματος δεν υπάρχει παραβίαση προσωπικών δεδομένων, αφού αυτοί δεν ζητάνε να μάθουν στοιχεία για το χρήστη αλλά λένε στον ISP να πάρει εκείνος που ξέρει τα στοιχεία του πελάτη του τα απαραίτητα μέτρα. Ο ISP με τη σειρά του ξέρει και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει στοιχεία του χρήστη και τα logfiles του όπως περιγράφεται και στη σύμβαση… (no big brother here…) (εκτός αν πιστευει ακόμα κανείς ότι το internet είναι ανώνυμο…)

«Ο Θεός συγχωρεί, ο δυσαρεστημένος πελάτης όχι»

Ηappy P2P…

PS1 . Kάπου πρίν από κάμια 15αριά σελίδες είδα κάτι για anonimizers κλπ… πρακτικά αυτό στα P2P είναι αδύνατον γιατί ο συγκεκριμένος server (που χρειάζεται bandwidth 2 * πληροφορία που διακινείται) θα έπρεπε για να κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά για 10.000 users με load 20ΚB / (user*sec) και να έχει ένα bandwidth της τάξεως των 4-5 Gbit χωρίς να υπολογίσουμε το overhead των πακέτων…)

PS2 το να αλλαξεις απλώς το όνομα δεν λέει τιποτα… Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι το Hash που είναι μοναδικό για κάθε αρχείο και αποτελεί μεταπληροφορία του περιεχομένου δηλαδή έχει άμεση σχέση με το περιεχόμενο του.  Αν απλώς αλλάξεις το όνομα το hash μένει το ίδιο και πάλι σε προδίδει…

PS3 Περι προσωπικών δεδομένων και δικαιωμάτων see also www.dpa.gr 

Ακολουθεί το mail…



-------- Original Message --------
Subject:  [Helpdesk] SYMC Product Download/P2P Notice to ISP : [Notice
ID: 2627675]
Resent-Date:  Wed, 22 Dec 2004 11:32:53 +0200
Resent-From:  XXXX XXXX &lt;XXXX@noc.XXXX.gr>
Date:  Tue, 21 Dec 2004 10:54:11 -0800
From:  symantec@copyright-compliance.com
Reply-To:  symantec@copyright-compliance.com
To:  abuse@noc.xxxx.gr


-----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
Hash: SHA1

I am writing on behalf of Symantec Corporation. Symantec owns the trademarks and holds the copyrights for numerous computer software products, including but not limited to a suite of computer utility and antivirus software products under the U.S. registered trademarks NORTON SYSTEMWORKS? and NORTON ANTIVIRUS?, and other software bearing the "Norton" or "Symantec" brand names.  Symantec also holds the registered trademark in the U.S. and other countries for its name, SYMANTEC?.
Symantec's rights are evidenced by, among other things, registrations of its trademarks and copyrights with the United States Patent and Trademark Office and the United States Copyright Office.

As you know, unauthorized use of Symantec's trademarks, and unauthorized copying and/or distribution of Symantec's copyrighted works, is a violation of federal and state laws.  It is illegal to produce, sell or distribute such unauthorized works.

Symantec has been notified that XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX provides Internet access for the IP address listed below.  We have determined that unauthorized copying and distribution of one or more of our products (Please see evidence below), is taking place from that address.  Such distribution is not authorized by Symantec, its agents or the law and thus constitutes infringement.

Based on the above, the deliberate and clear infringement of Symantec's protected copyright and trademark rights, and the harm to Symantec's business and goodwill from the infringing use, Symantec demands that you immediately investigate and take action to stop this infringing activity, and inform us of the results of your actions.  Symantec believes that the entire Internet community benefits when these matters are resolved cooperatively.  Accordingly, we appreciate your efforts toward this common goal.

The information contained in this notification is accurate.  Under penalty of perjury, the undersigned is authorized to act on behalf of Symantec with respect to this matter.

Please be advised that this letter is not and is not intended to be a complete statement of the facts or law as they may pertain to this matter or to Symantec's positions, rights or remedies, legal or equitable, all of which are specifically reserved.

Thank you very much for your immediate assistance regarding this matter, and please feel free to contact me with any questions you may have.

Sincerely,

Chansonette Connolly
Manager, Worldwide Brand Protection
Legal Department
Symantec Corporation
20330 Stevens Creek Blvd.
Cupertino, CA   95014
Email: symantec@copyright-compliance.com

*pgp public key is available on the key server at ldap://keyserver.pgp.com Notice ID: 2627675

Notice ID: 2627675
Title:Norton Personal Firewall 2004
Infringement Source:eDonkey
Initial Infringement Timestamp:20 Dec 2004 15:16:56 GMT Recent Infringement Timestamp:20 Dec 2004 15:16:56 GMT Infringement Address: 19x.xxx.xxx.xxx Infringement Site:
ed2k://
|file|Norton.Personal.Firewall.2004.ISO|219723776|BE6EA60D25B2B872F1BB6C
76A74FE9AB|/
Infringer Username:
Infringing Filename:Norton.Personal.Firewall.2004.ISO
Infringing Filesize:219723776
-----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----
Version: 8.0

iD8DBQFByHFTZf530eyaxusRAlKvAKCx0kwv0FOqcteKVzGuVTOHE+kt6gCfRRC4
BC6kyGZSzLvFBnfN5OrDkRA=
=vVHf
-----END PGP SIGNATURE-----

----------


## grnemo

ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΑΝ STO TORRENTBOX......
KAI JEROYN ELLINIKA
============================================================
illogical
Torrents Moderator


Joined: 08 Feb 2004
Posts: 982
Location: U.K.

New postPosted: Fri Jan 21, 2005 11:14 pm    Post subject: 	Reply with quote
I've struggled to try to understand what is being said on the forums, my Greek is limited to getting by on holiday, although i can read better than I can speak Greek.
As I understand it the guy is more concerned about loosing his subscription.
If this was indeed uploaded deliberately by Columbia, then it's entrapment and will not stand in a court of law.
The simple argument would be that they the copyright owners had made it available for download.
I think he is definitely entitled to recieve a refund of his subscription, in fact my opinion is that his service should be reinstated with an apology and compensation.
It's late so I wil say kalinikta my friend, we may speak again avrio. Wink
_________________

----------


## lazar

> DrWho, To πρόβλημα είναι πως η ACN άφησε ξεκρέμαστο το φίλο Finn κόβοντάς του τη σύνδεση χωρίς καν να τον ενημερώσει!!! Η τακτική πονάει χέρι κόψει χέρι είναι απλά ανόητη, ως φαίνεται λοιπόν η ACN σέβεται περισσότερο τη Columbia παρά τους πελάτες της.


Εκτός και αν γνωρίζει κάτι, που εμείς αγνοούμε, όπως λεέι ο DrWho. Υπάρχει πάντα αυτό το ενδεχόμενο.

----------


## princess

Joined: 08 Feb 2004
Posts: 982
Location: U.K.

PostPosted: Fri Jan 21, 2005 11:14 pm    Post subject: 	Reply with quote
I've struggled to try to understand what is being said on the forums, my Greek is limited to getting by on holiday, although i can read better than I can speak Greek.
As I understand it the guy is more concerned about loosing his subscription.
If this was indeed uploaded deliberately by Columbia, then it's entrapment and will not stand in a court of law.
The simple argument would be that they the copyright owners had made it available for download.
I think he is definitely entitled to recieve a refund of his subscription, in fact my opinion is that his service should be reinstated with an apology and compensation.
It's late so I wil say kalinikta my friend, we may speak again avrio. Wink
_________________

"You're entitled to protect your copyright. You're not entitled to control the Internet,"

η απαντηση στο Post του grnemo.... δε νομιζω οτι αργησε! καλυτερα απο την acn μαλλον!

----------


## atoyx

Λοιπόν αφού διαβασα τις πρώτες 12 σελίδες και τις 3 τελευταίες αποφάσισα να εγγραφώ και να πώ και εγώ την γνώμη μου.

Λοιπόν ειδικά για την ACN γνωρίζω πως η DSL δεν είναι στο όνομα σου αλλα στην εταιρεία και πως για να αλλάξεις εταιρεία θα πρέπει να διακοπέι η συνδρομή, να γίνει αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ και μετα απο 3 μήνες να έχεις πάλι DSL!
Λέω τώρα εγώ που έχω DSL στο όνομα μου, αλλα είμαι και επαγγελματίας και την χρησιμοποιώ ώς εργαλείο. 
Χρησιμοποιώ κάποιο πρόγραμμα για να παίρνω αρχεία απο τους συνεργάτες μου και τσούπ μια ημέρα εχω κάποιον ιό ο οποίος δημιουργεί περίεργα downloads χωρίς γνώση μου, μια ημέρα χάνω την σύνδεση μου όπως ο φίλος μας, αλλα χωρίς να έχω κατεβάσει τίποτα!
Συμπέρασμα? μύνηση για ψυχική οδύνη και 3 μήνες χαμένους.

Και βέβαια ακόμα και εάν κατέβαζα παράνομα αρχεία ποιός αποδυκνείει πως αυτά δεν είχαν ζητηθεί μέσω κάποιου ιού, τρόγιαν η οτιδήποτε??? Με ποιο δικαίωμα η αυθαιρεσία? Τα προσωπικά δεδομένα ειναι προσωπικά, δηλαδή εαν ανεβάσω στον σέρβερ μου ένα αρχείο ταινίας δικιάς μου, το ονομάσω, Αλέξανδρος ο Μέγας η ταινία και πάει ο κάθε προβίντερ το δει, και το κατεβάσει να δεί τι είναι ποιανού δεδομένα παραβιάζει (και εγο βέβαια θα δώ τις ΙΠ που το κατέβασαν).

Και επίσης όταν υπαρχει δίκτυο πάνω σε DSL και κάποιος παρανομεί χωρίς την άδεια του πελάτη (ιδιοκτήτη εταιρείας ας πούμε), ποιος θα φταίει???

τέλος πάντων, μια περίεργη ιστορία και περιμένω να δώ τι έγινε.

----------


## kadronarxis

Αν είναι ρε Κώστα να πληρώνουμε 50 ευρώ το μήνα για surfing και e-mail, ζήτω που καήκαμε.

Αν πρόκειται να απαγορευτούν τα p2p από τους providers, τότε καλό θα είναι να αρχίσουν να ετοιμάζονται για μεγάαααλες μειώσεις τιμών.

Κάτι που θα πρέπει να αρχίσει να σκέφτεται σοβαρά και η altec.

Ότι δείχνεις εμπάθεια στον finn, αυτό φαίνεται καθαρά, σαν να μας λες:"αν τον πιάσω, θα τον σκίσω".Τι περίμενες δηλαδή; Να τον πηδήξει η acn και να πει και ευχαριστώ;

Dr who, και Ducklord, θα συμφωνήσω στο γεγονός ότι η acn πιάστηκε απροετοίμαστη και ενήργησε βεβιασμένα.Τα υπόλοιπα για μυστικές κινήσεις, και δικαστήρια που έρχονται στον ορίζοντα δεν τα πιστεύω.

----------


## Costas78940

> Τελικά Costas78940, σχετίζεσαι με την ACN, όπως υπονοεί ο kadronarxis ή όχι;
> 			
> 		
> 
> Είπαμε Λαζάρ , είναι κουρασμένος απόψε και απαντάει επιλεκτικά    
> 
> Δεν πειράζει θα περιμένω απάντηση αύριο.


Απαντώντας στον Lazar αλλά και σε εσένα:

ΔΕΝ θα πω αν ειμαι υπάλληλος της ACN ή όχι. Προφανώς θα συμπεράνεις ότι είμαι (όπως πολλά άλλα 'παρόμοια' συμπεράσματα βγήκαν από την σιωπή της ACN) αλλά εγώ δεν θα το πω αυτό. Ο λόγος είναι ότι δεν θέλω να βλέπω απαξιωτικά 'δια ταύτα' τα οποίς βασίζονται σε λογικές αστήριχτες. Και, πίστεψέ με, είναι αστήριχτο να πεις ότι ο τάδε 'Κώστας' τα λέει αυτά μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι υπάλληλος/μέτοχος/κουμπάρος/αθανασούλης.

Αντιλαμβάνομαι τις απαντήσεις που θα λάβω μετά από αυτό το post, αλλά ειλικρινά νομίζω ότι έτσι βοηθάω περισσότερο στην κουβέντα: τουλάχιστον κάποιοι θα αποφασίσουν να δούνε την άποψη και τα επιχειρήματα

Υ.Γ.
Είμαι νέος, τώρα γράφτηκα μόνο και μόνο για να παραθέσω κάποιες απόψεις, και θα ήταν πολύ εύκολο να πω 'δεν είμαι'. Αλλά δεν θα το πω. 

Υ.Γ.2
Προσπαθήστε να μην πετάξτε πολλές καρέκλες προς τα δω εξαιτίας αυτής της διπλωματικής απάντησης...

Υ.Γ.3 Ναι, είμαι κουρασμένος, η γυναίκα μου έχει κοιμηθεί και εγώ γράφω ασταμάτητα 2-3 ώρες τώρα. Αφού έτσι είναι τι να κάνουμε;

Φιλικά (παρόλο την συνεχιζόμενη ειρωνία σου)
Κώστας

----------


## grnemo

elate sto GRnet sto room 
/server city.irc.gr
#xamos
ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΗΚΩΝΕΙ ΣΗΖΗΤΗΣΗ

----------


## nick_fot

Ρε παιδια,
Εχουν γραφτει 33 σελιδες γι αυτο το θεμα,

Εχετε καταλαβει επιτελους οτι η ταινια ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ της Columbia???

Ειναι της UNIVERSAL STUDIOS!!!

Ελεος πια!

----------


## BadCluster

> Joined: 08 Feb 2004
> Posts: 982
> Location: U.K.
> 
> PostPosted: Fri Jan 21, 2005 11:14 pm    Post subject: 	Reply with quote
> I've struggled to try to understand what is being said on the forums, my Greek is limited to getting by on holiday, although i can read better than I can speak Greek.
> As I understand it the guy is more concerned about loosing his subscription.
> If this was indeed uploaded deliberately by Columbia, then it's entrapment and will not stand in a court of law.
> The simple argument would be that they the copyright owners had made it available for download.
> ...



ΞΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑ...
ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΤΟ QUOTE ΑΥΤΟ!

----------


## Ducklord

Argi, μία απλή επισήμανση: Ο "απλός, στόκος χρήστης" ούτε ξέρει, ούτε μπορεί να ελέγξει το hash. Ξέρει πως πήγε να κατεβάσει το Mandrake και του βγήκε Back to the Future. Η δικαιολογία "θα μπορούσε να ελέγξει τα εναλλακτικά ονόματα του αρχείου" δεν στέκει και τόσο, αφού... 

α) θα ήταν αρνητικά προκατειλημένος απέναντι στο πρόγραμμα και θα αντιμετώπιζε τα αρχεία που έβλεπε ύποπτα (κάτι που δικαιολογείται να μην κάνει, με τη δικαιολογία πως "δεν υπήρχε ιστορικό διαφορετικών αρχείων")

β) Ποιό από όλα θα ήταν το πραγματικό όνομα του αρχείου που αντιστοιχεί στο συγκεκριμένο Hash; Υπάρχει κάτι που να συσχετίζει ένα hash key αρχείου με το όνομά του, που τουλάχιστον να είναι άμεσα ορατό δίχως την αποκρυπτογράφησή του;

Πρόκειται για τη μοναδική περίπτωση όπου ο χρήστης μπορεί να ισχυριστεί άγνοια και να δικαιωθεί, από ό,τι γνωρίζω.

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## DrWho

> DrWho, To πρόβλημα είναι πως η ACN άφησε ξεκρέμαστο το φίλο Finn κόβοντάς του τη σύνδεση χωρίς καν να τον ενημερώσει!!! Η τακτική πονάει χέρι κόψει χέρι είναι απλά ανόητη, ως φαίνεται λοιπόν η ACN σέβεται περισσότερο τη Columbia παρά τους πελάτες της.



Συμφωνοι βρε αδερφέ...αλλα

μου παρουσιάζεις την ACN σαν χέστες που αμέσως "δίνουν" τον χρήστη στεγνά στα κοράκια του καπιταλισμόυ 

σε αντίθεση με 

τις υπόλοιπες εταιρείς ISPs ( για τις οποίες δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι τέτοιο) που δε μασάνε και με @@ από πέτρα προστατεύουν τον καημένο τον πελάτη από τέτοιες παγίδες.....



χμμμ...


δεν ξέρω για σένα αλλά εγώ δυσκολεύομαι να το πιστέψω...
Για ποιό λόγο να έκανε κάτι τέτοιο η ACN ????
Τι είχε να κερδίσει; Μπορεί να μου απαντήσει κανείς σε αυτό;
----------------------------------------------------------------


Πάντως σε ό,τι αφορα το θέμα της δυσφημισης , αδυνατώ να κατανοήσω που ακριβώς την εντοπίζετε. 
Μιλάμε απλά για μία ενημέρωση , έστω σε "ανεπίσημο" και όλιγον τι " undergound" lvl. Οριακά νομότυπο ή παράτυπο.

Πολύ απλά σε όλους τους παράγοντες που λαμβάναμε μέχρι τώρα υπόψη για την επιλογή ( τιμή, ταχύτητες , pings, service κλπ ) τώρα θα προστεθεί και ένας ακόμα .Ο how my ISP reacts when the shit hits the fan .
Και είναι απόλυτα λογικό ο χρήστης να επιλέγει τον ISP που φαίνεται να μην τον δίνει στεγνα , αν -χτύπα ξύλο - η WBros ή η Paramount αρχίσουν τις ύποπτες ερωτήσεις.

Τώρα αν ΟΛΟΙ οι ISPs λόγω πιέσεων αντιδρούν όπως η ACN , τότε απλά ο παράγοντας που ανεφερα φεύγει και είμαστε πάλι όλοι ίσοι.

Π.Σ 
Η acn και το μαρκετιν τμήμα τους όμως καλό είναι να ξέρουν ότι ο καταναλωτής αντιδρά και συναισθηματικά.
Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι αν όλοι οι Isps υιοθετήσυον μία κοινη συμπεριφορά στο θέμα των p2p , και πάλι θα έχει στιγματιστεί ώς η πρώτη εταιρεία που "λύγισε " και " έκοψε " τη σύνδεση του πελάτη. 
τρίχες θα μου πείς....
μπορεί...αλλά εγώ δεν πρόκειται να γίνω συνδρομητής εκει...  :Smile:

----------


## KyR-X

*DrWho* καλή η λογική αλλά theres more than meets the eye.

Πι.χι
O μάγκας ο μπαγάσας ο καραμπουζουκλής ο Αθανασό... πάλι την έκανε τη μαγκιά του, βρήκε τρόπο όπως και πριν, πριν που ξετίναξε τους πολίτες απο κάτι άχρηστα λεφτά που είχαν στις τσέπες τους με το χρηματιστήριο ντε!!!! Τώρα "είδε"κι "έμαθε" (τι μάγκας θα ήταν αν δεν..?) οτι τα ιντερνετια δεν έχουνι ψωμι στο Ελλαντα γιατί μάλλον θα κατεβάσουν τις διακόπτες σύντομα, κι αντί να χάσει χρήμα (που έκλεβε με κόπο) και πάρει ξανά Λάντα, λέει να κρατήσει τις Μερτσεντές και να σουτάρει την Ει Σι Εν  και τις υπαλλοίλους χωρίς αποζημίωση (συνηθισμένος) αφου θα κάνει μια κίνηση μαγκιά και θα σουταίρνει τις ανθρώποι απο το παροχέα γιατί κατέβαζαν μια πατάτα να'ούμε ονόματι Μπακ του δι Φιούτουρ κι έτσι θα τους ξεφτυλίσουνε τις αθρώποι, με τι μούτρα Θα πεις στον Βαγγέλα,ή πόρτα,ή ματάκια,ή σουπιά,ή χλέμπουρα στο Κορυδαλό οτι σε χώσανε μέσα γιατί κατέβαζες μια πατάτα, ούτε καν μια επιμοφωτική ταινία σεξουαλικής ηθικής να'ούμε. Έτσι δε θα σώσει να πάει κανείς στο παροχέα του Αθανασό.., και γλίτωσε κι ο Χριστιανός τις αποζημιώσεις που θα πρέπει να δώσει στις αθρώποι που κάνουν χρήση.

----------


## panathachamp

Το συμπέρασμα:NetKey  :Guitar:  .Ή και από εκεί μπορεί να μας βρουνε;  :3d glasses:

----------


## lazar

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι νομικοί στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουν πείρα σε θέματα Πνευματικών Δικαιωμάτων, είναι δε άσχετοι όταν εμπλέκονται και ζητήματα Διαδικτύου. Έτσι κι αλλοιώς, η νομοθεσία ήταν πάντα πρόχειρη στο θέμα αυτό, εικάζω επομένως ότι και το νομικό τμήμα ενός Παροχέα δεν θα είναι ιδιαίτερα ειδικευμένο.




> Argi, μία απλή επισήμανση: Ο "απλός, στόκος χρήστης" ούτε ξέρει, ούτε μπορεί να ελέγξει το hash. Ξέρει πως πήγε να κατεβάσει το Mandrake και του βγήκε Back to the Future. Η δικαιολογία "θα μπορούσε να ελέγξει τα εναλλακτικά ονόματα του αρχείου" δεν στέκει και τόσο, αφού...


Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, εφ` όσον πρόκειται για παγίδα της ίδιας της εταιρείας, δεν προκύπτει ποτέ τέτοια περίπτωση.  :Wink:

----------


## kubiak

> ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΛΛΟ FORUM ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ TORRENT ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟΥ TORRENTBOX....
> ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΘΗΚΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΙΔΙΟΥΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ
> 
> 
> http://forums.torrentbox.com/post-17...a14bc938#17786


το σωστό link είναι:Torrentbox.com Forums -> Forum Index -> Problems with the site -> SERIOUS LAW ISSUE

----------


## DrWho

Τι να σας πώ ρε παιδιά ;
Μπορεί και να έχετε δίκιο και να θέλει ο Αθανασούλης να φουντάρει την ACN γιατι ΄του είναι ασύμφορη οικονομικά και βρήκε ( το επιτελείο) έναν "έξυπνο" τρόπο να το κάνει ανώδυνα.

Το παραπάνω συνωμοσιολογικό πάντως -ΙΜΟ- είναι λιγότερο πιθανό από απλά μία defensive στάση της ACN που θέλει να καλύψει τον κwlo της σε μία ενδεχόμενη αλλαγή του καθεστώτος σε σχέση με τα p2p.

Who knows...

----------


## grnemo

yeap.thx for giving directions!!!

----------


## Costas78940

> Αν είναι ρε Κώστα να πληρώνουμε 50 ευρώ το μήνα για surfing και e-mail, ζήτω που καήκαμε.


Δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο σε καμία περίπτωση (και μένα ακριβό μου φαίνεται, και στη γυναίκα μου :Smile: ), απλά είπα ότι εγώ έτσι το χρησιμοποιώ. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν υποννοώ κάτι παραπάνω από αυτό.




> Ότι δείχνεις εμπάθεια στον finn, αυτό φαίνεται καθαρά, σαν να μας λες:"αν τον πιάσω, θα τον σκίσω".Τι περίμενες δηλαδή; Να τον πηδήξει η acn και να πει και ευχαριστώ;


Αν και δεν το καταλαβαίνω, δέχομαι ότι φαίνεται να του δείχνω εμπάθεια, και επ' αυτής της βάσης και μόνο ξεκαθαρίζω ότι δεν έχω καμία εμπάθεια στον Finn, σε καμία περίπτωση. Αν το αντελήφθει έτσι, του ζητώ συγνώμη. 
Πάντω, όπως είπα και στο πρώτο post, o μόνος λόγος που αποφάσισα να γράψω εξ' αρχής ήταν περισσότερο η απογοήτευσή μου στην γενικότερη (ελληνική και όχι μόνο) πρακτική να προσπαθούμε να καλύψουμε (δεν μιλάω για τον Finn) τα άπλυτά μας φωνάζοντας (και εδώ, φάνηκε να φωνάζουν άσχετοι, παρόλο που ο Finn, ομολογουμένως, ξεκίνησε με ενημερωτικό ύφος -αν και έκανε post σε 2-3 forums)

Κώστας[/list]

----------


## kadronarxis

Κώστα, φιλικά πάντα, έχω την εντύπωση ότι εσύ έδωσες την εντολή να κλείσει το account.
Τώρα γιατί μου έχει μπει αυτή η ιδέα δεν ξέρω.
Μάλλον λάθος κάνω.

----------


## blend

> Και μια ερώτηση γενικού ενδιαφέροντος:
> 
> τελικά, μόνον το κατέβασμα ταινιών κυνηγούν ή υπάγεται και κάτι άλλο στις ομάδες υψηλού κινδύνου;


Κάτι παίζει και με τις πάρτες του Μότσαρτ, όπου κάποιο τρισέγγονο έχει τα δικαιώματα...
 :Laughing:

----------


## Costas78940

> Κώστα, φιλικά πάντα, έχω την εντύπωση ότι εσύ έδωσες την εντολή να κλείσει το account.
> Τώρα γιατί μου έχει μπει αυτή η ιδέα δεν ξέρω.
> Μάλλον λάθος κάνω.


Ειλικρινά, γέλασα (χωρίς ειρωνία  :Smile: )

----------


## KyR-X

Επίσης ευχαριστώ το φίλο, που δεν αποπειράθηκε να δώσει σαφή απάντηση αν και άφησε να εννοειθεί οτι όντως είναι παράνομο με προγράμματα και hardware να παρακολουθείται χρήστης και φυσικά να επικοινωνεί με (dedicated) τρόπο με αυτόν που τον συμφέρει και παραγγέλνει τη παρακολούθηση, o παρακολουθητής του (πιθανών για να δημιουργηθούν εντυπώσεις στην αγορά, who knows). Αυτά τα τελευταία πρέπει να ήταν κουσούρι που του μεινε του καημένου το Αθανασό.. απο τότε απο το χρηματιστήριο γιατί οι κοινή λογική λέει οτι αν δε βάλεις κοριό πληροφορίες δεν μαθαίνεις, κι αφού έβγαλε τόσο μπερντέ, ε δε γίνεται κάπως είχε και τις πληροφορίες του και προκειμένου να πέσουν πολλά κεφάλια, το κάνανε κουκούλα. Τώρα να το κάνεις αυτό στην Αμερική το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά στη ψωροκώσταινα, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι είχε στο μυαλό του ο άνθρωπος.

Ωραία η διάδοση αβάσιμων, ανυπόστατων και πέραn κάθε φαντασίας φημών η παραπάνω κύριοι της Ει Σι εν? Πιθανών, αλλά η φήμη είναι εκείνο που φέρνει ή διώχνει τον κόσμο σε μια επιχείρηση, ούτε οι νόμοι και το αν ήταν νόμιμο ή οχι, ούτε η κοινή λογική..*η δική σας*. Με το παρελθόν του αφεντικού σας και αυτά που κάνετε τώρα εσείς, δεν έχετε και πολύ μέλλον. Well, its no surprise.

C ya  :Wink:

----------


## princess

In September 1980, the duo began writing Back to the Future for Columbia, with the intention of directing and producing it themselves. Two drafts and six months later, Columbia passed on the project and the "two Bobs" tried to get the project off the ground at other studios, but no one was interested. Even while writing other projects, they kept submittiing Back to the Future, pitching it, trying to raise independent financing for it, and everything they could think of to get it made.

In May 1984, after Zemeckis had directed the successful Romancing the Stone and Gale had written and produced a television pilot based on Used Cars, they decided to give Back to the Future another shot. They brought the script to Spielberg, who had read the script in 1981 and had always liked it. Spielberg was eager to have the project made under his Amblin Entertainment banner, so a deal was set up at Universal Studios, and after another rewrite, the movie started shooting in November 1984 with Gale co-producing and Zemeckis directing. Released the following summer, Back to the Future was the most successful film of 1985, and the pair were nominated for an Academy&#174; Award for Best Original Screenplay. 

αυτο μπορει να εξηγει το ενδιαφερον της columbia... αν και νομιζω οτι καποιες εταιριες εχουν ενωθει για την καταπολεμηση της πειρατειας ετσι κι αλλιως... Με εχει πιασει ενα ψαχτηρι τωρα γιατι εξακολουθει να μου φαινεται κουφο το ολο πραγμα!

----------


## panathachamp

> Πάντω, όπως είπα και στο πρώτο post, o μόνος λόγος που αποφάσισα να γράψω εξ' αρχής ήταν περισσότερο η απογοήτευσή μου στην γενικότερη (ελληνική και όχι μόνο) πρακτική να προσπαθούμε να καλύψουμε (δεν μιλάω για τον Finn) τα άπλυτά μας φωνάζοντας (και εδώ, φάνηκε να φωνάζουν άσχετοι, παρόλο που ο Finn, ομολογουμένως, ξεκίνησε με ενημερωτικό ύφος -αν και έκανε post σε 2-3 forums)
> 
> Κώστας


Μπορώ να πω πως σε κατανοώ,αλλά το παραπάνω συμβάν,και με τον τρόπο που έγινε,ειναι το λιγότερο ακραίο για την ελληνική(τουλάχιστον)πραγματικότητα,σωστό ή όχι,δίκαιο ή άδικο(καθένας έχει την άποψη του)

----------


## lazar

Πολύ πιθανόν, επίσης, η ΑΣΝ να είχε λάβει και άλλα μαιλ για τον συγκεκριμένο χρήστη, τα οποία, κακώς, δεν του είχε κοινοποιήσει και στο τρίτο-τέταρτο του έκοψε την σύνδεση (υποθέσεις πάντα, έτσι :Wink:

----------


## Costas78940

> Επίσης ευχαριστώ το φίλο, που δεν αποπειράθηκε να δώσει σαφή απάντηση αν και άφησε να εννοειθεί οτι όντως είναι παράνομο με προγράμματα και hardware να παρακολουθείται χρήστης και φυσικά να επικοινωνεί με (dedicated) τρόπο με αυτόν που τον συμφέρει και παραγγέλνει τη παρακολούθηση. Αυτά τα τελευταία πρέπει να ήταν κουσούρι που του μεινε του καημένου το Αθανασό.. απο τότε απο το χρηματιστήριο γιατί οι κοινή λογική λέει οτι αν δε βάλεις κοριό πληροφορίες δεν μαθαίνεις, κι αφού έβγαλε τόσο μπερντέ, ε δε γίνεται κάπως είχε και τις πληροφορίες του και προκειμένου να πέσουν πολλά κεφάλια, το κάνανε κουκούλα. Τώρα να το κάνεις αυτό στην Αμερική το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά στη ψωροκώσταινα, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι είχε στο μυαλό του ο άνθρωπος.
> 
> Ωραία η διάδοση αβάσιμων, ανυπόστατων και πέρνα κάθε φαντασίας φημών η παραπάνω κύριοι της Ει Σι εν? Πιθανών αλλά η φήμη είναι εκείνο που φέρνει ή διώχνει τον κόσμο σε μια επιχείρηση. Με το παρελθόν του αφεντικού σας και αυτά που κάνετε τώρα εσείς, δεν έχετε και πολύ μέλλον. Well, its no surprise.
> 
> C ya


Το μόνο που με ενοχλεί είναι ότι 'φαίνομαι' κουμπάρος (πραγματικά με ενοχλεί δεδομένου ότι και εγώ νομίζω ότι αυτά που λές έχουν κάποια βάση) αλλά θα το ανεχτώ. Η ποιητική σου διάθεση είναι καλοδεχούμενη (και εμφανής από την αρχή)
Κώστας

----------


## pasas9

DrWho κανω μια υποθεση απο προσωπικη θεση.Δεδομενου οτι
το τελευταιο διαστημα παρατηρηθηκε μεγαλος αριθμος μετακινησεων
πελατων λογο της πτωσεως της ταχυτητας σε αρκετους παροχους.Και στις 
εναλλακτικες επαιζε πολυ το ονομα της συγκεκριμενης εταιρειας.
Μηπως υπαρχει σαν στοχος η προληψη εισροης πελατων 
που θα γονατισει το υπαρχων δικτυο οπoτε παμε σε νεα εκδοση του
σηριαλ"Vivodi"  :Mr. Green:  
Εαν η πελατειακη βαση ειναι μεγαλες εταιρειες τι κοστος θα εχει
η μη παροχη υπηρεσιων σε πορωμενα κατεβαστηρια(ειμαστε 2 ειμαστε 3 ....)
που θα την αναγκαζαν να αυξηση το πως το λενε  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## DrWho

> Μπορώ να πω πως σε κατανοώ,αλλά το παραπάνω συμβάν,και με τον τρόπο που έγινε,ειναι το λιγότερο ακραίο για την ελληνική(τουλάχιστον)πραγματικότητα,σωστό ή όχι,δίκαιο ή άδικο(καθένας έχει την άποψη του)


Σωστά.
Μιλάμε για την ιντερνετική αντιστοιχία ( analogue) του πρώτου γκρεμίσματος αυθαιρέτου , όταν τα αυθαίρετα ήταν τόσο κοινή πρακτική ώστε να θεωρούνται αυτονόητα( κάτι σαν τα p2p)...

----------


## alexn

Να προτεινω κάτι, αν είμουν ο finn θα τους έλεγα ότι είμαι νομιμος κάτοχος της ταινίας (την έχω αγοράσει)και την "κατεβάζω γιατί ... ξέρω γω χάλασε το dvd ή για backup", εφόσον βέβαια την έχει αγοράσει. Τι λέτε ?

----------


## kadronarxis

:Laughing:  (για το προηγούμενο)
Και καλά έκανες!

Να μαστε πάλι.Σε ακριβώς προηγούμενο post είπες ότι ο finn ενημέρωσε 2-3 forums.Να μην το κάνει βρε συ Κώστα;Πως να αντιδράσει δηλαδή;Γίνονται κάθε μέρα τέτοιες κινήσεις από πλευράς isp;

Αν τελικά απαγορευτούν τα p2p από τους isps, εσύ από ότι καταλαβαίνω θα συνεχίσεις να έχεις adsl.
Για το θέμα των τιμών, αν θέλεις πες μου κάτι.
Βγαίνω λίγο εκτός θέματος, απλά πιστεύω ότι είχα να αναφέρω, έχουν ειπωθεί είτε από μένα είτε από τα άλλα παιδιά.

ΥΓ: το ότι είναι παράνομο να κατεβάζεις ταινίες, αυτό το ξέρει και η κουτσή Μαρία. Απλά, η τακτική των isps πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσει στο θέμα αυτό.

----------


## grnemo

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΟ TORRENTBOX ΕΓΡΑΨΕ.... ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ KALYTERO!!!!!!!!
Ο ΑDMIN ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ....Ή ΤΟΥΛ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ

----------


## Lazy Dog

Βρε παιδια ενταξει τη @@αρια της ACN ολοι την καταλαβαμε(εκεινη θα την καταλαβει σε λιγο), ειδαμε τους υπερασπιστες και καναμε και καποιες θεωριες(πολυ καλες μαλιστα). 

Εγω ο αδαης και φτωχος στις νομικες γνωσεις μπορω να ρωτησω κατι;

Εαν το συγκεκριμενο αρχειο δοθηκε ως εκ τουτου(για δολωμα δηλαδη)απο την κωλουμπια(καλος ο παπιας   :Wink:  ) ειναι δυνατον να σταθει τετοια υποθεση σε δικαστηριο;   :Question:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Κάτι παίζει και με τις πάρτες του Μότσαρτ, όπου κάποιο τρισέγγονο έχει τα δικαιώματα...


Γιώργο , χάθηκες τελείως   :Wink:   :Wink:  

Φίλε Κώστα . Δεν υπάρχει καμμία ειρωνική διάθεση από μέρους μου. Απλά απάντησα σε εκείνο το "θα απαντώ επιλεκτικά". Η τελευταία άσχετη ερώτησή μου δεν επαυθυνόταν σε εσένα αλλά σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ (σχετικά με τον βασικό μέτοχο). Αν ήταν άσχετη ή όχι θα φανεί στο άμεσο μέλλον, οπότε υπομονή. Προσωπικά δεν με απασχολεί αν είσαι ή όχι υπάλληλος ή μέτοχος της ACN , ή και ο ίδιος ο ιδιοκτήτης. Τα ερωτήματα παραμένουν ίδια. Πώς προστατεύεται το απόρρητό μας και τελικά τι τα θέλει ο provider τα 100 ευρώπουλα το μήνα για να μας συνδέει με τον κόσμο ,αν όχι ΚΑΙ για να μας προστατεύει από τα γεράκια. Προσωπικά θα δώσω τα ωραία μου χρηματάκια (γιατί όλοι αυτά θέλουν , σκασίλα τους για μένα) μόνο στον provider ,που νοιώθω πως με προστατεύει από κάθε Columbia και δεν συμμαζεύεται. 

Εγώ έχω το back to the future ορίτζιναλ . Τι με εμποδίζει από το να το κατεβάσω από οπουδήποτε γιατί δεν ξέρω πως να το κάνω ριπ στον υπολογιστή μου για να το βλέπω και από εκεί ? (μιας και δεν έχω dvd player ) ? Δεν το δίνω σε κανέναν απλά το κατεβάζω. Γιατί απαγορεύεται ? 

Δεν απευθύνομαι σε εσένα πλέον Κώστα μπορείς να πας να κοιμηθείς , αν και για εμένα προσωπικά οι πιο ευτυχισμένες ώρες της ημέρας είναι όταν η γυναίκα μου ... κοιμάται   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  .

----------


## argi

Συμφωνώ με τα σχολια DUcklord kai costas78940...

α) ο FInn ηταν ατυχος αλλα παρανομος (μου θυμηζει οταν απο ενα ολοκληρο δρομο με παρανομα παρκαρισμενα πηραν μονο σε εμενα τισ πινακιδες και εμεινα χριστουγενιατικα χωρις αμαξι...) οποτε οπως λεει κι λαος τουμπεκι...

β) Το ουσιωδες προβλημα ηταν η μη ειδοποιηση του ΦΙν ωστε να κανει οτι πρεπει για να μην ειναι παρανομος...(αυτο πρεπει να αρκουσε)

γ) Γιατι καποιοι αντιμετωπιζετε τον Κωστα σαν εγκαθετο την στιγμη που το μονο που ειπε ηταν το απολυτως λογικο (και πολυ μετριοπαθες πρεπει να πω...)???

δ) Αν θελετε να διοχετευσουμε καπου δημιουργικα την ενεργεια μας όλοι ας κανουμε κανενα σοβαρο καταναλωτικο κινημα οπως λχ σε γερμανια, αγγλια κλπ. Δεν είχα DSL Λογω (π)ΟΤΕ για 45 μέρες και το μονο που μου είπαν ήταν αποχρεώση ΟΤΕ (παροτι πληρωνα τον ΙSP) και μονο μετα απο 2 γραπτα αιτηματα 4 επισκεψεισ στον κοντινο ΟΤΕ και 34 τηλεφωνηματα. Ίδιο σκηνικο στην αγγλια = 3 τηλεφωνα : 1 αναγνωριστικο στον ISP, 1 ston τοπικο εκπρωσωπο καταναλωτων kai 1 πισω παλι στον ISP από τον εκπρωσωπο... στο 4 τον πηραν απο τον ISP και του χάρησαν όχι μονο αυτα που δεν επρεπε να πληρωσει αλλά και 3 μήνες και έγγραφη συγγνωμη...

ε) Παρα το γεγονος αυτό εγώ θα έχω το p2p μου ανοιχτό


Argi

----------


## KyR-X

> Μπορώ να πω πως σε κατανοώ,αλλά το παραπάνω συμβάν,και με τον τρόπο που έγινε,ειναι το λιγότερο ακραίο για την ελληνική(τουλάχιστον)πραγματικότητα,σωστό ή όχι,δίκαιο ή άδικο(καθένας έχει την άποψη του) 
> 			
> 		
> 
> Σωστά.
> Μιλάμε για την ιντερνετική αντιστοιχία ( analogue) του πρώτου γκρεμίσματος αυθαιρέτου , όταν τα αυθαίρετα ήταν τόσο κοινή πρακτική ώστε να θεωρούνται αυτονόητα( κάτι σαν τα p2p)...


Βρε συ *DrWho* παρακολουθούν το κοσμάκι και μετά ρουφιανέβουν at the highest bider, δεν το καταλαβαίνει κάποιος αυτό? Δϊνουν τα προσωπικά σου στοιχεία χωρίς την έκγριση σου, ποιός ξέρει τι άλλο έχουν κάνει εκεί μέσα και τώρα το να πετάξουν ενα χρήστη έτσι έξω στα κρύα του λουτρού τους φάνηκε κάτι το τόσο συνιθησμένο και μετά κατάλαβαν την γκάφα τους, αν την κατάλαβαν ακόμη δηλαδή. Δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με αυθαίρετα και π@π@ριές. Αυτοί είναι οι αυθαίρετοι. Τους ξέφυγε με τον τρόπο που το έκαναν κι έτσι έδωσε ο Θεός και το μάθαμε. Δηλάδή μόνο ο Θεός μας σώζει και η βλακεία ορισμένων ή η κεκτυμένη τους ταχύτητα τέτοια βόδια που μαστε. (*βόιδια*, για να μην ξεχνιώμαστε)  :Wink: 
Περιμένω την αδέκαστη εισαγγελία να το ψάξει (καλά) να δούμε κι εμείς τι θα βγεί.

Ναι κύριε εισαγγελέα, έχουμε συχνή επικοινωνία με Columbia, με e-mail.
Ναι κύριε εισαγγελέα δεν έχουμε μηχανήματα αποκλειστικά για την παρακολούθηση χρηστών που βάζουμε σε λίστα.
Ούτε ειδικά προγράμματα για τέτοιο σκοπό έχουμε. Κι αν έχουμε δεν παραβιάζουν το χ,ψ,ζ νόμο, που επι συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση και να μην τον παραβίαζε, ίσως να παραβίαζε τα δικαιώματα του ως πολίτη.
Ούτε έχουμε τροποποιήσει αυτά που μας παρέδωσε, μηχανήματα,προγράμματα, αυτός που μας κάνει μηχανοργάνωση.
Ούτε ιδιαίτερη σχέση με την εταιρία που μας ειδοποίησε να "κοιτάξουμε" τοπ χρήστη δεν έχουμε.
Ούτε εμείς ειδοποιήσαμε την εταιρία πρώτοι, γιατί αυτό αθ υπερέβαινε τα όρια ενός απλού, πτωχού παροχέα ιντερνετ που είμαστε.

Τώρα γκε γκε??

----------


## lazar

> Τα ερωτήματα παραμένουν ίδια. Πώς προστατεύεται το απόρρητό μας και τελικά τι τα θέλει ο provider τα 100 ευρώπουλα το μήνα για να μας συνδέει με τον κόσμο ,αν όχι ΚΑΙ για να μας προστατεύει από τα γεράκια. Προσωπικά θα δώσω τα ωραία μου χρηματάκια (γιατί όλοι αυτά θέλουν , σκασίλα τους για μένα) μόνο στον provider ,που νοιώθω πως με προστατεύει από κάθε Columbia και δεν συμμαζεύεται.


Δεν κατάλαβα καλά κάτι. Η ACN (ή όπως τώρα λέγεται) έδωσε τα στοιχεία του χρήστη στην Columbia (ή όποια ήταν αυτή τέλος πάντων) ή του έκοψε την σύνδεση, χωρίς όμως να δώσει τα στοιχεία του;

----------


## Costas78940

> Να μαστε πάλι.Σε ακριβώς προηγούμενο post είπες ότι ο finn ενημέρωσε 2-3 forums.Να μην το κάνει βρε συ Κώστα;Πως να αντιδράσει δηλαδή;Γίνονται κάθε μέρα τέτοιες κινήσεις από πλευράς isp;


Να σου πω κάτι, ίσως και εγώ το ίδιο έκανα. Ίσως αν δεν είχε πάρει τέτοια τροπή η συζήτηση να μην το ανέφερα καθόλου. Δίκιο έχεις, ουσιαστικά 'δείχνω' τον Finn για κάτι που ξεκίνησε και εμμέσως τον 'κατηγορώ' για πράγματα που ειπώθηκαν από άλλους. Δεν είχα αυτό το σκοπό (ούτε φυσικά να υποστηρίξω την όποια ACN).  Δεν το κάνω. Προσπάθησα απλα να συμαζέψω κάποια 'αυθέραιτα' (κατά την άποψη μου) συμπεράσματα τύπου 'θεωρίες συνομωσίας' που προέκυψαν στο δρόμο. 

[quote="kadronarxis"]
Αν τελικά απαγορευτούν τα p2p από τους isps, εσύ από ότι καταλαβαίνω θα συνεχίσεις να έχεις adsl.
Για το θέμα των τιμών, αν θέλεις πες μου κάτι.
Βγαίνω λίγο εκτός θέματος, απλά πιστεύω ότι είχα να αναφέρω, έχουν ειπωθεί είτε από μένα είτε από τα άλλα παιδιά.
[quote]
Νομίζω και εγώ έχω εξαντλήσει τις σκέψεις μου επι του θέματος. 
Οι τιμές μου φαίνονται ακριβές. Εγώ (σαν Κώστας που πληρώνει κάθε μήνα) θα ήθελα καλύτερες τιμές (όσο γνωρίζω ότι στο εξωτερικό τα πράγματα είναι μάλλον καλύτερα). Όταν βλέπω λογαριασμό ΟΤΕ παθαίνω κάτι. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω αν οι τιμές που υπάρχουν αυτή τη στιγμή είναι 'σωστές' σε σχέση με την πραγματική αξία της προσφερθείσας υπηρεσίας και τα αντίστοιχα έξοδα των παρόχων.




> ΥΓ: το ότι είναι παράνομο να κατεβάζεις ταινίες, αυτό το ξέρει και η κουτσή Μαρία. Απλά, η τακτική των isps πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσει στο θέμα αυτό.


Νομίζω ότι όλοι οι πάροχοι το λένε με κάποιο τρόπο στα συμβόλαιά τους ώστε να είναι καλυμένοι. Άλλοι πάλι (συμπεριλαμβανομένης της ACN νομίζω, μια και το έχω υπογράψει και εγώ και το συμβουλευτηκα εξαιτίας του γεγονότος) δεν έχει κάνει καλή δουλειά στο να το ξεκαθαρίσει (ή οι νομικοί της δεν το σκεφτήκανε ή δεν το θεωρήσαν απαραίτητο ή πραγματικά δεν χρειάζεται κτλ) 
(άσχετο: έχεις διαβάσει τα ψιλά γράμματα για να πάρεις δάνειο; εκεί να δεις ... μεγενθυτικό που χρειάζεσαι, εκεί να δεις 'ξύλο' που πάει χαμένο... εκεί που τα ψιλά γράμματα είναι για να σου τα φάνε και όχι για να είναι απλά καλυμένοι... :Smile: )

----------


## Costas78940

> Δεν απευθύνομαι σε εσένα πλέον Κώστα μπορείς να πας να κοιμηθείς , αν και για εμένα προσωπικά οι πιο ευτυχισμένες ώρες της ημέρας είναι όταν η γυναίκα μου ... κοιμάται    .


Αλήθεια, το ξέρει αυτό η γυναίκα σου;  :Smile:  Να υποθέσω ότι δεν την ενδιαφέρει και πολύ το άθλημα άρα δεν διαβάζει και τα σχετικά forum ;  :Smile:  (καθαρό, βραδυνό χιούμορ)

----------


## KyR-X

> Τα ερωτήματα παραμένουν ίδια. Πώς προστατεύεται το απόρρητό μας και τελικά τι τα θέλει ο provider τα 100 ευρώπουλα το μήνα για να μας συνδέει με τον κόσμο ,αν όχι ΚΑΙ για να μας προστατεύει από τα γεράκια. Προσωπικά θα δώσω τα ωραία μου χρηματάκια (γιατί όλοι αυτά θέλουν , σκασίλα τους για μένα) μόνο στον provider ,που νοιώθω πως με προστατεύει από κάθε Columbia και δεν συμμαζεύεται.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Δεν κατάλαβα καλά κάτι. Η ACN (ή όπως τώρα λέγεται) έδωσε τα στοιχεία του χρήστη στην Columbia (ή όποια ήταν αυτή τέλος πάντων) ή του έκοψε την σύνδεση, χωρίς όμως να δώσει τα στοιχεία του;


*ΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΤΕ!!!*

Τι να τον κάνω εγω τον *Costas17823782873898* και τρείς χιλιάδες, όταν δεν ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ Η ACN ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ να μας πει τι έγινε. Υποθέσεις θα κάνω, και θα το χοντραίνω το σκηνικό. Έτσι *Costas*?. Αντε πέτε τους ανθρώπους εκεί να πάρουν τα πόδια τους μέχρι τον υπολογιστή τους να βγάλουν μια ανακοίνωση. Το θέμα δεν θα κοπάσει. Καλός είσαι βρε παιδί μου αλλά λίγος.

Φιλικά

----------


## kadronarxis

Να σαι καλά για τις απαντήσεις.
Προσωπικά, τηρώ στάση αναμονής για περισσότερη ενημέρωση επί του θέματος και από τους υπόλοιπους providers.
Αμφιβάλλω πάντως αυτό να γίνει στο εγγύς μέλλον(αμφιβάλλω να είμαστε εμείς οι πρωτοπόροι στην Ευρώπη)

Άντε γερά.

ΥΓ: Αυτό με τις τράπεζες είναι άλλο μεγάλο θέμα.

----------


## Costas78940

> *ΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΤΕ!!!*
> 
> Τι να τον κάνω εγω τον *Costas17823782873898* και τρείς χιλιάδες, όταν δεν ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ Η ACN ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ να μας πει τι έγινε. Υποθέσεις θα κάνω, και θα το χοντραίνω το σκηνικό. Έτσι *Costas*?. Αντε πέτε τους ανθρώπους εκεί να πάρουν τα πόδια τους μέχρι τον υπολογιστή τους να βγάλουν μια ανακοίνωση. Το θέμα δεν θα κοπάσει. Καλός είσαι βρε παιδί μου αλλά λίγος.
> 
> Φιλικά


Costas78940: Κώστας στα Ελληνικά, άνθρωπος με σάρκα και οστά σαν και σένα. Ναι έχεις το δικαίωμα να τον προσβάλλεις, να τον μειώνεις, να τον κάνεις 'πιόνι' και να οργανώσεις και την εκστρατεία σου ώστε να γκρεμίσεις την κάθε ACN που πράττει με τέτοιο τρόπο! (και σου πετάει και ένα Costas56456413232 για λάσπη). Η επιχειρηματολογία σου με εκπλήσσει.

Κώστας (σε καθαρά Ελληνικά)

Υ.Γ. μα καλά, τόσες φορές είπα ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν μπορεί να το κάνει (επίσημη ανακόνωση σε αυτό το forum για συγκεκριμένο χρήστη). Πόσο ακόμα θα συνεχίζεις να επιμένεις να 'σου πούνε' για να ικανοποιήσεις την περιέργειά σου; Μετά βεβαιότητας σου λέω ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ, και το ξέρεις!!! Αλλά συνεχίζεις να φωνάζεις εκεί που ξέρεις ότι δεν θα υπάρξει απάντηση!!!

----------


## KyR-X

Μα οχι για συγκεκριμένο χρήστη, για όλους εμάς που απορούμε. Αντε καλά.. εἰμαστε χαζοί, κουτοί, παραμυθάδες, συνομωσιόπληκτοι, αλλά πάνω απο ολα πελάτες και μας ακούν κι άλλοι πελάτες. Τώρα θα μου πείς, περίμενες απο επιχείρηση του Αθανασούλη να δείς καλό? Αλλά δεν το λεω εγω, θα το πεί ο κόσμος.

Και δεν σε μειώνω εξ επιτήδες, ή έστω το κάνω για το γενικότερο καλό.  :Smile: 

*edit* Επίσης μια ανακοίνωση θα έδινε παραπάνω δημοσιότητα δηλαδής?
Αν ναι τι είναι το ιντερνετ δηλαδή, φτου κακό, ωξ' απο δώ, 666? Να μην ακουστεί και μια καλή είδηση, η εστω είδηση εταιρίας που υπαναχωρεί γιατί σέβεται τα δικαιώματα κάποιου χρήστη? Οχι? Γιατί? Η γενική φιλοσοφία πρέπει να είναι οτι το ιντερνετ είναι της πλάκας και οχι κάτι σοβαρό στην Ελλάδα? Σκέψου και τη δική σου καριέρα δηλαδής. Τέλος παντων enough is enough. Αναμένω κι εγω την ACN και την ανακοίνωση της...Δεν μιλάω άλλο.

----------


## shaq141a

Μία είναι η λύση: Ασύρματα ευριζωνικά δίκτυα πχ WiMax και άντε να σε βρούνε μετά

----------


## princess

λοιπον κατοπιν ωριμου σκεψεως (και μιας μπουκαλας κρασιου) μου ηρθε η εξης φαεινη ιδεα! Ολοι οι εγκλωβισμενοι της vivo με τα εξαμηνα συμβολαια -και γω τετοια ειμαι απλα δεν εχω προβλημα, ακομα- βουρ να κατεβασουν τουλαχιστον το συγκεκριμενο torrent!!!!  του κερατα, δε θα τους κοψουν τη συνδρομη; (και βεβαια πουθενα δεν αναφερεται οτι θα διακοπει χωρις αποζημιωση ετσι :Wink:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## kubiak

> PS2 το να αλλαξεις απλώς το όνομα δεν λέει τιποτα… Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι το Hash που είναι μοναδικό για κάθε αρχείο και αποτελεί μεταπληροφορία του περιεχομένου δηλαδή έχει άμεση σχέση με το περιεχόμενο του.  Αν απλώς αλλάξεις το όνομα το hash μένει το ίδιο και πάλι σε προδίδει…


Σωστό εν μέρει. Το hash είναι το αποτέλεσμα μιας hash function (μιας one way, collision free, hash function για την ακρίβεια). Αν η υλοποίηση είναι συμπαγής (flawless/trapdoor free) μπορούμε να βασιστούμε επάνω της.




> Τα προσωπικά δεδομένα ειναι προσωπικά, δηλαδή εαν ανεβάσω στον σέρβερ μου ένα αρχείο ταινίας δικιάς μου, το ονομάσω, Αλέξανδρος ο Μέγας η ταινία και πάει ο κάθε προβίντερ το δει, και το κατεβάσει να δεί τι είναι ποιανού δεδομένα παραβιάζει (και εγο βέβαια θα δώ τις ΙΠ που το κατέβασαν).


έλα ντε.




> Argi, μία απλή επισήμανση: Ο "απλός, στόκος χρήστης" ούτε ξέρει, ούτε μπορεί να ελέγξει το hash. Ξέρει πως πήγε να κατεβάσει το Mandrake και του βγήκε Back to the Future. Η δικαιολογία "θα μπορούσε να ελέγξει τα εναλλακτικά ονόματα του αρχείου" δεν στέκει και τόσο, αφού... 
> 
> α) θα ήταν αρνητικά προκατειλημένος απέναντι στο πρόγραμμα και θα αντιμετώπιζε τα αρχεία που έβλεπε ύποπτα (κάτι που δικαιολογείται να μην κάνει, με τη δικαιολογία πως "δεν υπήρχε ιστορικό διαφορετικών αρχείων")
> 
> β) Ποιό από όλα θα ήταν το πραγματικό όνομα του αρχείου που αντιστοιχεί στο συγκεκριμένο Hash; Υπάρχει κάτι που να συσχετίζει ένα hash key αρχείου με το όνομά του, που τουλάχιστον να είναι άμεσα ορατό δίχως την αποκρυπτογράφησή του;
> 
> Πρόκειται για τη μοναδική περίπτωση όπου ο χρήστης μπορεί να ισχυριστεί άγνοια και να δικαιωθεί, από ό,τι γνωρίζω.
> 
> Φιλικά
> Παπιάρχοντας


Σωστό, και, αυτό. Hash value καλύτερα. Δεν είναι αποκρυπτογράφηση. Έχεις το input και με την κατάλληλη υλοποίηση παράγεις το hash value.

--------------------------------
Νομίζω ότι το entrapment/παγίδευση/ενέδρα θα είναι βασικό θέμα (αν τελικά ο νόμιμος κάτοχος/παραγωγός έδινε χωρίς προειδοποίηση προστατευμένο υλικό). Αν ήθελε να το προστατεύσει (όπως κάνει η τράπεζα που αναφέρθηκε), δε θα το έβαζε σε κοινή θέα, αλλά θα σε δυσκόλευε λίγο να το βρεις (χρηματοκιβώτιο). Π.χ. θα έπρεπε να αποκτήσεις access στο server/lan τους και να το "αποσπάσεις".

*yiapap*, διαφωνώ μόνο σε ένα θέμα. Στο πως αποδεικνύεται η άγνοια νόμου. Για παράδειγμα είδα το documentary του Moore 9/11 να δίνεται online και αργότερα έμαθα ότι ήταν ελεύθερο από τον παραγωγό του. Το ότι το είδα στο IRC/P2P/HTTP/FTP δε σημαίνει (εκ των πραγμάτων) ότι ήταν παράνομο. Πρέπει να υπάρχει σαφής προειδοποίηση.

-EDITED-

Και έχω μια υποψία γιατί κυνηγούν πολύ τα P2P. Γιατί ναι μεν τους δημιουργούν πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα αλλά και από την άλλη πρέπει και εσύ να κάνεις κάτι share. Και καθώς το share λίγο πολύ παράνομο θα είναι, και όλο και κάποιος θα μπορέσει να πάρει κάτι σε βάζουν στο στόχαστρο. Λέω να φτιάξω 1.000 αρχεία *του 1kb* με ονόματα 1.000 ταινιών που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει και να μπω σε κανένα P2P.

----------


## princess

παιδια η αγνοια των νομων συνταγματικα αποτελει αδικημα!

----------


## KyR-X

Αν *princess* μου γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, θα είμαι ο πρώτος που θα το μάθεις, αφού ήδη έφτασα στο 25%  :Wink: 
Με Vivodi έτσι?

Ooops 4,5 γιγα απο τις 20:00 που πόσταρα το screenshot, και 25% ως τώρα.. δηλαδή...η Vivodi πετάει? :P

----------


## smartie

Sorry katarxin gia ta greeklish alla vriskomai gia ligo Berolino.
Stin ellada pou lete einai akomi poly ma para poly xalara ta pramata..
Edo mporei na exo 1mbit
alla ola elegxontai mpaineis px me aol kai oti katevazeis to vlepoun.
Ola elegxontai oxi mono sto internet..
xareite tin eleytheria sas loipon ki ama sas kovoun kamia fora ti syndesi de variesai
apo to dikastirio kai tin prostimara 
mia xara eimaste..

Anypomono na gyriso kiolas.. ksepagiasa edo pera..   :Shocked:

----------


## panoz

Δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να απαντήσουν "επίσημα + σοβαρά + λεπτομεριακά" σε forum εκτός και εάν είναι δικό τους.. 

Αυτό που θα έπρεπε να περιμένουμε να κάνει είναι :

1. να δώσει κάποιος εξ'αυτών μια υπεύθυνη απάντηση στον finn την οποία και θα μοιραστεί μαζί μας,είτε

2. παρατηρώντας τις άπειρες σελίδες του thread να κάνει μία επίσης υπεύθυνη και πάνω απ'όλα επίσημη δήλωση στο site τους, κάτι που προσωπικά θα με άφηνε εξαιρετικά ευχαριστημένο.

Τώρα όσον αφορά τα υπόλοιπα περι συνωμοσιών, αγαπητικών κλπ, είναι εντελώς ανούσιες κουβέντες, ασήμαντες μέχρι την τελευταία συλλαβή. Μπράβο σε όλους όσους δείχνοντας ψυχραιμία έψαξαν και μοιράστηκαν μαζί μας το νομικό πλαίσιο (όσο αυτό ήταν εφικτό) και συγχαρητήρια στον Κώστα που είπε τη γνώμη του και ας ήταν (φαινομενικά) σε άλλο μονοπάτι από το "πνεύμα" το thread.

Τελειώνοντας θέλω να πω πως το παιχνίδι του κυνηγού (RIAA - MPAA) - κυνηγημενου (p2peers) μου αρέσει. Αν ξέρεις και μπορείς να φυλαχτείς ή να αντέξεις - απαντήσεις στις κατηγορίες κατέβασε, αν όχι, ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΓΕΣΑΙ που πρέπει να πληρώσεις (1.5€ στο video club, έλεος !!!!)

----------


## KyR-X

Αγαπητέ μου εκεί είναι ελεύθερα γιατί η Γερμανία έχει κυρίξει σιωπηρά πόλεμο σε Αμερικανικά προϊόντα, δεν έμαθες για το FBI που παρήγγειλε στην αστυνομία σε μια πόλη Γερμανική να κάνει ντου σε σπίτια, κι εγινε ενα ψιλοντου για τα μάτια του κόσμου? 
Εσυ κάθεσαι και κατεβάζεις?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Πάνε στις λαϊκές να τα πάρεις ενα κομμάτι ψωμί εκεί, τι χαραμάς το badnwidth σου τσάμπα? :P

----------


## cozzyz

acn ΤΕΛΟΣ και απο εμένα! Στα π@**ρια μου! FULL SUPPORT.
Τέλος και απο τον γέρο μου τέλος και από την επιχείρηση της γυναίκας μου. Έχω βαρε8εί, μια ζωή λέμε για πειρατεία.Βγάλανε κάτι μάγκες τα μπ3, μας τα πρίξανε οι δισκογραφικές, μετα τσαααααααααακ να τα mp3 players στην αγορά. Από mp3 αυτοκινήτου μέρχι mp3pro units for dj use.Πέγε κανείς φυλακή? ΟΧΙ.Θα μου πεις, γιατί να πάει? Γιατί κατασκευάζουν μηχανήματα για την αναπαραγωγή και την εγγραφή παράνομου υλικού.Μετά ξεκίνησε το νταβαντούρι με τα παράνομα dvd, νάσου και τα dvd recorders (με 70 ευρά)στο εμπόριο. Αυτοί οι ίδιοι προωθούν τη πειρατία. Για μισό λεπτό. έχω το video στο σπίτι και παίζει ένα καλό εργάκι πολύ αργά το βράδυ η τιβι...Το βάζω να γράφει και πάω για ύπνο. Είμαι παράνομος? άν όχι, τί να το γράψω σε βίντεο τί σε dvd. Και γιατί να μη το δανίσω και στο φιλαράκι? (αφού 8α μπορούσε να το γράψει ο οποιοσδήποτε). 8έλω να καταλήξω ότι με τα δεδομένα τους ΌΛΑ είναι παράνομα.Λιπόν, αντί να κυνηγάνε απλούς χρήστες (όσα και να κατεβάζουν),να πάνε να κυνηγήσουν το κακό (όπως αυτοί το λένε) από την ρίζα του. Όσο για τους ISPς να πούνε σε εκείνους ενα μεγάλο ΝΑ Π@ΤΕ ΝΑ Γ@Μ*Θ*ΤΕ και να στηρίξουν τα πελατάκια τους(που τους ταίζουν).

----------


## kubiak

> παιδια η αγνοια των νομων συνταγματικα αποτελει αδικημα!


αν γνωρίζαμε όλους τους νόμους που υπάρχουν σε ισχύ ούτε που θα βγαίναμε από το σπίτι. είχα διαβάσει κάποτε κάτι εντελώς εξωπραγματικά πράγματα. ειδικά στον ΚΟΚ που είχα ασχοληθεί (και που φυσικά κανείς δε γνωρίζει/δεν πρόκειται ποτέ μα ποτέ να μάθει). και ως γνωστόν, αφού όλοι τους αγνοούμε, δεν τους τηρούμε και τους παραβιάζουμε.

----------


## lazar

> Τελειώνοντας θέλω να πω πως το παιχνίδι του κυνηγού (RIAA - MPAA) - κυνηγημενου (p2peers) μου αρέσει. Αν ξέρεις και μπορείς να φυλαχτείς ή να αντέξεις - απαντήσεις στις κατηγορίες κατέβασε, αν όχι, ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΓΕΣΑΙ που πρέπει να πληρώσεις (1.5€ στο video club, έλεος !!!!)


Μία μικρή ένσταση. Όχι ότι υποστηρίζω την λήψη ταινιών από p2p, αλλά τι γίνεται με τις παλιές ταινίες που δεν υπάρχουν στα videoclub;
Off topic, το γνωρίζω, αλλά αν πρόκειται για ταινίες που έβγαλαν τα έξοδα τους και ο μόνος τρόπος να τις βρεις είναι δικτυακή παραγγελία (και αν) των 30 ευρώ και βάλε (με τα ταχυδρομικά), τότε, το γεγονός ότι κάποιος την έχει σε αυτόν τον πλανήτη είναι το λιγότερο ελκυστικό.

----------


## dpan

Kαλησπέρα και απο μενα,

Μετα απο αναγνωση των 14 πρωτων σελιδων και της τελευταιας εδω , εχω να προσθεσω το εξης - που δεν ειπωθηκε απο κανεναν - η ειπωθηκε αλλα δεν το ειδα στα υπολοιπα posts που δεν διαβασα:

Kαταρχην - ρωταω τωρα - δεν φερει μεριδιο ευθυνης βεβαρυμενο ή μην πω ευθυνη σε ολοκληρο ο ιδιοκτητης του εν λογω P2P ? Και γιατι το λεω αυτο? Για σκεφθειτε λιγο μερικα απο τα γνωστα μας P2P (winmx , napster (παλιοτερο) , κοκ κοκ).Καθε τρεις και λιγο κυκλοφορουν καινουργιες εκδοσεις οι οποιες δεν εχουν κατι επιπροσθετο ουσιαστικο παρα το update των filter τους για τα διακινουντα αρχεια.Με μια λογικη σκεψη λοιπον το αρχικο block για "προιοντα πνευματικης ιδιοκτησιας" γινεται απο αυτους και φερουν πολυ σοβαρο μεριδιο ευθυνης! Απο τι στιγμη που θες να κοψεις τη διακινηση με μεγαλο ποσοστο (για να προστατεψεις το κερδος σου) βρες τους ιδιοκτητες των P2P και υποχρεωσε τους να βαλουν πιο αυστηρα φιλτρα ωστε να μην περνανε τετοιου ειδους αρχεια...Αν και μπορουν να περασουν ως renamed και τα συναφη αλλα λεμε τωρα...

Δευτερον συμφωνω απολυτα με την αποψη καποιων οτι απο τη στιγμη που η κατασταση παει παραπερα και εννοω παραπερα απο τα 30 χαμενα ευρω! πχ ερθει καμμια warner ή universal και ζητησει τα ρεστα απο τον φιλο μας , καλο ειναι να ζητηθει απο πλευρας του και η σχετικη αδεια αυτης της εταιρειας για τοποθετηση - διακινηση του υλικου απο αρμοδιο δικαστικο οργανο (εισαγγελεας) , αλλα και των ορων (disclaimer) που περιειχε αυτο ωστε να διασφαλιστει ο finn οτι πραγματι παρα την αναγνωση και αποδοχη των ορων αυτων διεπραξε το αδικημα για το οποιο κατηγορειται.

Τριτον , Σαφως και πρεπει το αρχειο να εχει "κατεβαστει" απο την αρμοδια προς ελεγχο και επιδοσης καταγγελιας υπηρεσια.Οποτε και εδω ο χρηστης που κατηγορειται εχει ακραδαντα το δικαιωμα να ζητησει ολες τις απαιτουμες πληροφοριες μαζι και το αρχειο ολοκληρο (που εχουν κατεβασει αυτοι) ΑΛΛΑ και το αρχειο που εχει ο ιδιος στον Η/Υ του ως μεσο συγκρισης για την διασταυρωση της κατηγοριας.Πραγμα το οποιο σημαινει οτι απο τη στιγμη που η εν λογω εταιρεια ( Columbia ,warner ,kok) επιθυμει να το κινησει δικαστικα και να απαιτησει αποζημιωσεις , πρωτα θα πρεπει να εξασφαλισει το πρωτοτυπο υλικο (απο το δισκο του fin) ετσι ωστε να το συγκρινει με αυτο που κατεβασε και να μπορει με αυτο τον τροπο να στηριξει την οποια κατηγορια της ενωπιων του δικαστηριου.Διαφορετικα δεν μπορει να αποδωθει ευθυνη πουθενα! Συνεπως συμπεραινω οτι η σκοπιμοτητα αυτης της κινησης ειναι αποκλειστικα και μονο ο εκφοβισμος με αθεμιτα μεσα και οχι η αποζημιωση
Επιπροσθετα αναφορικα με την κινηση της ACN εχω να συμπληρωσω οτι 
Απο τη στιγμη που η συνδρομη μπηκε σε κατασταση φραγης (και το λεω ετσι γιατι μπορει αργοτερα που θα διελευκανθει η κατασταση να την γυρισουν σε active και παλι) - Σκεφθειτε ας πουμε οτι ειστε εσεις η εταιρεια - Και το νομικο σας τμημα λαμβανει μια τοσο "βαρια" καταγγελια και δεν βρισκετε τον πελατη με κανενα μεσω , δεν θα βαλετε την συνδρομη σε φραγη ουτως ωστε να καλεσει αυτος και να τον ενημερωσετε? Αρα αφενος ειναι μια πολυ σωστη κινηση για την προστασια του καταναλωτη προς αποφυγη συνεχισης της παρανομης κατα "Columbia" κατηγοριας.
Αιτια προς μηνυση στην ACN αποτελει μονο η κοινοποιηση των στοιχειων του πελατη της ACN στην εταιρεια Columbia ,επειδη τα στοιχεια του πελατη δινονται μονο για ενδοεταιρικη χρηση και απαγορευεται η κοινοποιηση τους χωρις την εγγραφη αδεια του πελατη -  που απο οτι διαβασα δεν εγινε , ευτυχως για τον φιλο μας!

Συνοψιζοντας Πιστευω οτι ο finn θα δικαιωθει και ο ντορος σχετικα με το θεμα αυτο εγινε για λογους εκφοβισμου και μονο αλλα και πολυ σωστα οπως ειπωθηκε απο καποιους η ACN ειχε πρωτη φορα τετοιο κρουσμα και λογικο ειναι να συμπεριφερθηκε καπως "ανωριμα" γιατι μην ξεχναμε οτι η νομοθεσια αναφορικα με τις υπηρεσιες του internet και το ηλεκτρονικο εμποριο στη χωρα μας ειναι μηδαμινη εως και ανυπαρκτη.Μονο ενας Λυκουρεζος μπορει να μας απαντησει με σαφηνεια ποια ειναι τα πιθανα σεναρια αλλα και αυτος δεν θα ειναι σιγουρος σε τι ποσοστο το καθενα ειναι πιθανο

Με εκτιμηση,
Δημητρης

----------


## kman_gr

Παίδες καλησπέρα!

Λοιπόν από το πρωί ή μαλλον καλύτερα από χθές το βράδυ που έμαθα το συμβάν από άνθρωπο που δουλεύει στην Acn και μετά το χαμό που έχει προκαλεσει αυτή η κίνηση της,ομολογώ πως έχω προβληματιστεί πάρα πολυ.

στα 24 χρόνια που ζω μου έχω μάθει πως όταν κάποιος με τη πρώτη φορά που θα του βάλουν χέρι τρέχει να διορθώσει τα σπασμένα.
α) ενεργεί σπασμώδηκα 
β) είναι σίγουρο πως εχει 1000% ΧΕΣΜΕΝΗ τη φωλιά του

θα συμφώνισω με κάποιον χρήστη ο οποιός ας με συγχωρέσει που δεν αναφέρω το όνομα του (βλέπεις ειναι και 36 σελίδες το thread).
Που είπε ότι ο Αθανασούλης ψάχνει τρόπο να κλείσει το μαγαζί?

Αλήθεια η ACN γιατί άλλαξε όνομα σε ALTEC TELECOMS-(ALTEC COMMUNICATIONS) (βλέπε νέος πανιώνιος, παναχαική 2005)(μπορεί να ακούγετελίγο άσχετο αλλά πιστεύω πως έχει κάποια βάση) εντάξει όταν η ΑΙΑΣ net άλλαξε σε ACN λες οκ τον εξαγώρασε η ALTEC για να μπεί στο χώρο του INTERNET. άλλα τώρα γιατί?
Μπας και δε πάει καλά οικονομικά.

Και στο φινάλε γιατί τόσος ντόρος για την ACN ή ALTEC COMMUNICATIONS ή όπως αλλιώς ονομάζετε?

Όσοι εχουν μπλέξει μαζί της ξέρουν το πόσο κωλοχανίο είναι 
(δε θα ξεχάσω που έκαναν αναβάθμηση δικτύου τρίτη μεσημέρι)
όπως ακόμα και που μετά τον περσινό σεισμό στην Αλγερία που όλοι οι providers είχαν πρόβλημα να συνδεθούν με το εξώτερικό μιας και είχε κοπεί υποθαλάσσιο καλώδιο.Όλοι εκτός από την τότε ACN που είχε πρόβλημα σύνδεσης με ΕΛΛΑΔΑ μιας που η συνδεσή της με Ελλάδα γινόταν μέσω Εξωτερικού  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   (επίσημα λόγια του Support).

Μετά από τα παραπάνω περιμένατε τίποτα καλύτερο?
εγώ προσωπικά όχι!!!!!!!


Τελικά τη καλύτερη δουλειά την κάνουν οι ασφαλιστικές σου δίνουν το συμβόλαιο σου και σου λένε κύριε σε κάλυπτω υπο ΣΑΦΕΙΣ προϋποθέσεις (εαν διαβάσετε τα συμβόλαια σας μέχρι και η περίπτωση ραδιενεργών αποβλήτων έχει προβλεφθεί). γιατί κλοιπόν και οι ISP's να μη κάνουν και αυτοί κάτι ανάλογο;
το "κάνω κάτι παράνομο" είναι πολύ γενικό και πρέπει να ξεκαθαριστεί για κάθε έναν χρήστη σχετικό ή άσχετο σκοπός μου δεν είναι να δυσφημίσω καμμία ACN και ε΄γω ως εταίρια δε ξέρω τι θα έκανα. αλλά όπως λέει και το ανέκδοτο "σημασία δεν έχει το ανέκδοτο αλλά και ο τρόπος που το λες"και σε αυτό το τομέα πιστεύω πως έκαναν λάθος

Σας ζητώ συγνώμη για το μέγεθος του Post

----------


## pelasgian

Πάντως ανεξάρτητα από το πώς αντέδρασε η ACN, η πειρατία ταινιών είναι πειρατία. Όμως ΕΝΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ πειρατίας θα πρέπει απλά να προκαλούν την αποστολή ενός μηνύματος του στυλ: «μήπως κάνετε πειρατία; σας ρωτάμε γιατί έχουμε έναν μονίμως τσαντισμένο αμερικάνο δικηγόρο στην άλλη γραμμή! Α!, δεν κάνετε!, οκ, αυτό θα τους πούμε!» Πάντως αν αρχίζουν και κόβουν τους χρήστες με το που θα κατεβάσουν κάτι λίγο «γκρι», το οποίο δεν είναι δικό τους συμφέρον, στο τέλος θα μείνουν χωρίς χρήστες.
ΕΞΥΠΑΚΟΥΕΤΑΙ ότι δεν θα δώσουν τα στοιχεία του χρήστη, παρά μόνο αν έρθει εισαγγελική παραγγελία. Ούτε καν να υποδείξουν τις αρμόδιες αρχές είναι υποχρεωμένες οι εταιρίες. «θες να τους πιάσεις γιατί σε κλέβουν; μπράβο, μάθε πώς δουλεύει το ελληνικό δημόσιο και κυνήγησέ τους, εγώ πάντως δεν θα σου πώ ούτε ποιος είναι ούτε τι έκανε, αν δεν μου έρθει το κατάλληλο χαρτί». 

Το ότι κρατάνε αρχεία με τις συνδέσεις που κάνουμε με διάρκεια 5 ετών το ξέρει κάποιος ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ (ή βγήκε από κάποιου αλόγου το κώλο; ) Αν ναι, τότε πρέπει να έχετε δικαίωμα να τα δείτε εσείς πρώτοι. Επίσης, θα πρέπει να είναι μία καλή περίπτωση για διαμαρτυρία περί καταπάτησης προσωπικών ελευθεριών κλπ. ΤΙ πάει να πει κρατάνε αρχεία πού πήγα και τι έκανα; ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΝΑ ...  :Evil:  (Βάλαμε το ρουφιάνο στο σπίτι μας δηλαδή; )

----------


## soupia

Να επαναλάβω και γω κάτι που είπα πριν ακετές σελίδες. Στο forum του www.myphone.gr στην σελίδα 2 ( http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthre...t=56245&page=2 )

Ο φίλος finn λέει 2 ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα που πέρασαν στο ντούκου και θα ήθελα μια επεξήγηση:

1. Είπε οτι κάποια στιγμή ξαναενεργοποιήθηκε η σύνδεση του και έκανε post με αυτήν μέχρι που ξανακόπηκε.

2. Είπε οτι την συγκεκριμένη ταινία την είχε ήδη κατεβάσει ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ενώ σε αυτό το thread λέει οτι την κατέβαζε τώρα και μάλιστα του λείπουν και 10mb για να τελειώσει.

Τι πραγματικά είναι αλήθεια;

Έχω διαβάσει όλες τις σελίδες τις σεναριολογίας μέχρι στιγμής, με πολλές σωστές και πολλές τραβηγμένες απόψεις. Εγώ πιστεύω οτι η ACN έπραξε λάθος και στην καλύτερη περίπτωση έδειξε ανώρυμη και ανοργάνωτη. (ειδικά αν το post που έγινε με το όνομα της είναι αυθεντικό) Στην χειρότερη περίπτωση τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα πιο άσχημα για το image της, μιας και στο κάτω ποια είναι η columbia που θα επικαλεστεί ποιόν νόμο. Εδώ είναι Ελλάδα και εκεί Αμερική δεν μπορεί να απειλεί εταιρίες υπάγονται σε νομικό σύστημα άλλης χώρας που μπορεί να είναι ενδεχωμένως και διαφορετικό. Μόνο εαν λειτούργησε κάτω απο δικαστική εντολή σώζεται η κατάσταση γι'αυτήν, πράγμα πολύ χλωμό. Δεμ έχω κάτι με την εταιρία και ούτε θέλω να την εκδικηθώ, αλλά δεν πρόκειται να γίνω ποτέ πελάτης της και θα φροντήσω να πληροφορήσω ανάλογα και τους 10-20 ανθρώπους που ξέρω και ασχολούνται με το internet. Δεν θα τουε πω μην πάτε στην τάδε εταιρία, θα τους ενημερώσω και αυτοί θα πράξουν ανάλογα με το πόσο σοβαρό το θεωρούν.

Τώρα όσο για τα σενάρια, ο finn μπορεί να είναι ακόμα και ένας απολυμένος υπάλληλος της acn που ορκίστηκε εκδίκηση και την πράτει με αυτόν τον πολύ πετυχημένο τρόπο.

Μπορεί ακόμα το όλο γεγονός να είναι μια έρευνα - project κάποιου ψυχολόγου που μελετάει την ψυχολογία της μάζας.

Τραβηγμένα σενάρια, εε; Μπορεί και να είναι αληθινα...

Το ζουμί της υπόθεσης είναι οτι θα ήθελα να διαβάσω περισσότερα από τους άμεσα εμπλεκόμενους.

ΥΓ. Όσο για τους πολλούς νέους χρήστες που γράφουν εδώ, στην αρχή και γω το θεώρησα ύποπτο αλλά τελικά έκανα λάθος. Βλέπωντας την έκταση και το μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον που έχει προκαλέσει το θέμα, και γω μάλλον θα γραφόμουν και θα πόσταρα αν δεν είμουν ήδη χρήστης του forum.

----------


## dpan

Χρησιμοποιω το internet απο το 1995 και μιας και ανεφερες την AIASnet ημουν για 3 μηνες συνδρομητης σε αυτους.Μου ειχε συμβει και μενα ενα παρομοιο περιστατικο με ευτυχες ομως τελος.Ειχα δωσει τη συνδρομη μου στον κολλητο μου(ειμασταν πιτσιρικια τοτε και ασχολουμασταν με διαφορες βλακιες chat , nukes και port scan).Ενθερμος τοτε ο κολλητος μου ειχε κατεβασει ενα προγραμμα για port scan και nuke με το οποιο επεσε σε καποια ip/ips μηχανηματων μιας γνωστης εταιρειας -Δεν θυμαμαι ονομα - και ξαφνου μια μερα που γυρναω απο το σχολειο με πιανει η μανα μου και μου λεει με πηραν απο μια AIASnet και ειπαν οτι σου εκοψαν την συνδρομη γιατι λεει εκανες παρανομη χρηση.Εντρομως εγω παιρνω τηλ και λεω γιατι ρε παιδια...δεν το εκανα εγω.Αφου εκεινη την μερα δεν το χρησιμοποιησα-μαλλον λεω θα μου εκλεψε καποιος τον κωδικο μου να τον αλλαξουμε-πως τα μπαλωσα και τη γλυτωσα.Μου την επανεφεραν με νεο κωδικο και εκεινη η φορα ηταν και η τελευταια που χρησιμοποιησα καποιο απο τα γνωστα nukes/port scans κτλπ κτλπ

----------


## tvelocity

> 2. Είπε οτι την συγκεκριμένη ταινία την είχε ήδη κατεβάσει ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ενώ σε αυτό το thread λέει οτι την κατέβαζε τώρα και μάλιστα του λείπουν και 10mb για να τελειώσει.
> 
> Τι πραγματικά είναι αλήθεια;


Δεν είπε ΠΟΤΕ οτι την είχε κατεβάσει πριν τα χριστούγενα. Είπε οτι είχε κατεβάσει το torrent. Η διαφορά είναι γιγαντώδης.




> Τώρα όσο για τα σενάρια, ο finn μπορεί να είναι ακόμα και ένας απολυμένος υπάλληλος της acn που ορκίστηκε εκδίκηση και την πράτει με αυτόν τον πολύ πετυχημένο τρόπο.
> 
> Μπορεί ακόμα το όλο γεγονός να είναι μια έρευνα - project κάποιου ψυχολόγου που μελετάει την ψυχολογία της μάζας.
> 
> Τραβηγμένα σενάρια, εε; Μπορεί και να είναι αληθινα...


Χαλάρωσε. Ο FiNN είναι φοιτητής στα Χανιά, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς σε ποιό τμήμα. Πάντως όχι ψυχολογίας...!

----------


## Finn

Ναι ισχυει οτι για μια στιγμη χθες το απογευμα συνδεθηκα για 5 λεπτα και μετα γιοκ.
Το Torrent το ειχα κατεβασει τελη Νομεβρη αν θυμαμαι καλα.
Απλα δεν το πηρα αποφαση να το κατεβασω τοσο καιρο γιατι ηταν 4GB.
Και ναι στα Χανια ειμαι φοιτητης στο τμημα ηλεκτρονικης.

Και ξαναλεω.Συγχωρω οσους σκηνοθετουν τετοια σεναρια για το τι ειμαι και τι κανω.Ας δειξουμε λιγη κατανοηση στους φαν της επιστημονικης φαντασιας.

----------


## Slay

Εγω την ειχα στην μπουκα απο τοτε που εκοψε προσβαση σε χρηστες λογω ιων, και την δυσφημιζα απο τοτε, αλλα φαινεται οτι αποφασισε να δυσφημιστει και μονη της απο εδω και στο εξης.

----------


## ExOrIsToS

Hello guys kai kalos sas vrika  :Laughing:   Den diavasa olo to topic alla nomizo pos etsi kai exeis agorasei tin tainia (se dvd i videokaseta) dikaiouse na katexeis kai ena antigrafo asfaleias. Boreis diladi na tin antigrapseis kai na tin exeis gia tin parti sou. An to palikari tous pei:"Kyrioi ego tin tainia tin exo agorasei alla den exo antigrafiko i den xero na antigrafo kai eipa na tin katevaso gia na exo to antigrafo asfaleias". Ti boroun na tou kanoune? Kai sto kato kato i ACN pou xerei an o allos exei agorasei i den exei agorasei tin authentiki tainia?

----------


## soupia

Κάνωντας αυτά τα τραβηγμένα σενάρια θέλω να πω περισσότερο οτι είμαι εν αναμονή γεγονότων και οτί σενάρια και να κάνουμε τώρα μπορεί να αποδειχθούν μάταια μόλις εμφανιστούν πιο χειροπιαστά γεγονότα.

Όσο για το torrent, μπορεί και να είναι έτσι όπως το λες. Την διαφορά την κατανοούν όλοι εδώ μέσα. Μπορεί και να εννοεί την ίδια την ταινία. Έχω ακούσει οθκ ολίγους να αναφέρονται με αυτή την φρασεολογία (π.χ. δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμα το torrent μου -  και εννοούν περιεχόμενα και όχι το torrent)

Απλώς, εγώ ακόμα δεν έχω πεισθεί 100% για το γεγονός. Και γι'αυτό βάζω και τον εαυτό μου στην θέση του. Αν μου συνέβαινε θα είχα φάει τον κόσμο να βρω απαντήσεις, αν όχι για να ικανοποιήσω την περιέργεια μου, αλλά να δω και τι κινδυνο ενδεχομένως διατρέχω νομικά. Όταν ακούγονται κυρώσεις του ύψους των 100,000 ευρώ, μιλάμε για ποσά εξοντωτικα για τον μέσο άνθρωπο ικανά να αλλάξουν την ζωή του για πάντα. Αν είχα λοιπόν την υπόνοια οτι αυτό μπορεί να μου συμβεί έστω και σε ποσοστο 0,1%. Τότε θα είχα σπάσει τα τηλέφωνα και αν ήταν απασχολημένοι θα είχα πάει αυτοπροσώπος και ας ήταν τα κεντρικά τους στην Βενεζουέλα, και αν ήταν κλειστά θα κατασκήνωνα απ'έξω μέχρι να ρθεί ο πρώτος υπάλληλος στο κτίριο.

----------


## μαριοσ666

Ξεκίνησα να διαβάζω το thread πριν 1 ώρα και έφτασα μέχρι τη μέση και δεν άντεξα άλλο γι αυτό sorry αν αυτά που θα πω έχουν ξαναηπωθεί :Smile:  
ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ τρόπος να προστατευτεί κανείς. Έχετε ακούσει τη μαγική λέξη "κρυπτογραφία"; Μπορεί να σχεδιαστεί προτόκολο για p2p χρησιμοποιώντας κρυπτογραφία το οποίο θα είναι 100% ασφάλες. Συγκεκριμένα, θα είναι δυνατό να ψάξει κανείς παράνομο υλικό (έτσι πχ θα μπορεί η εταιρία χ να διαπιστώσει ότι κάποιος κάνει share μία ταινία της) αλλά θα είναι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ να εντοπίσει το χρήστη που την έχει! Ήδη υπάρχει ένα project πάνω σε αυτές τις ιδέες: http://antsp2p.sourceforge.net/
Διαβάστε εκεί για το πως ειναι εφικτά όλα τα προηγούμενα.

----------


## grnemo

ΧΕΙΡΟΠΙΑΣΤΑ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΑ??????
δηλαδη τι περιμενεις να δεις????
bits σε ομαδες των 8 κρατιουνται χερι χερι....ok ok ok. παγωσαμε....μετα τισ τεσσερις λεω βλακεία αστεία.....
:οΟοοοΟοοοοοοοοοοοοοΟΟΟΟΟ
νυσταξα...αναμενουμε εξεληξεις

----------


## soupia

Από ότι είδα ήρθαν και άλλα ποστ. Επειδή λοιπόν είμαι λάτρης της επιστημονικλης φαντασίας σου λέω το εξής:

Είχα κατεβάσει ένα mp3 της celine dion και αυτή μπούκαρε με τους μπράβους της. Με έκανε τουλούμι στο ξύλο, μου πέταξε το PC από το μπαλκόνι, ξερίζωσε την γραμμή μου και είπε στις εταιρίες να μην μου ξάναδόσουν οχι internet, αλλά ουτε walkie-talkie εμβέλειας 10 μέτρων;

Με πιστεύεις; Γιατί κάνεις το σενάριο οτι είμαι ένας δυστυχής, στο περιθώριο της ζωης που προσπαθω να τραβήξω λίγη προσοχή;

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι οτι λες οτι σου συναίβει κάτι το οποίο δεν έχει ξανασυμβεί στα ελληνικά χρονικά (για να μην το διευρύνω και άλλο). Βγαίνεις και λες, πιστέψτε με, λέω αλήθεια. Το βάρος της απόδειξης των γεγονότων βαραίνει εσένα. Τι έκανες σήμερα όλη μέρα. Δεν πήρες ακόμα εξηγήσεις; Είναι ακόμα απασχολημένο το νομικό τμήμα; Οι τεχνικοί; Δεν σε νοιάζει να δεις σε περισσότερο  βάθος τι συμβαίνει; Για τον ευατό σου καταρχήν όπως είπα και σε προηγούμενο post  και να μην αναφέρω για τους εκατοντάδες ανθρώπους πού έχεις βάλει στην πρίζα με τους ισχυρισμούς σου. 

Όσο άσχημο και να σου ακούγεται κάτι είναι ισχυρισμός μέχρι να αποδειχθεί και να γίνει γεγονός. Και μην μου πεις να πάρω τηλέφωνο την ACN γιατί πολλοί πιο πάνω είπαν οτι λόγω της προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων δεν μπορούμε να μάθουμε και πολλά σαν εξωγενείς παράγωντες. 

Μπορεί να λες αλήθεια μπορεί και να λες ψέμματα, μην σου κακοφαίνεται. Αν λες αλήθεια τότε τα σενάρια περί γκάφας επικών διαστάσεων απο την ACN ισχύουν και δικαίως θα υποστεί τις συνέπειες. Αλλά εδώ διακιβεβωνται πολλά στα λεγόμενα ενός ανθρώπου. Απλώς θέλω να θυμίσω οτι υπάρχει και το σενάριο αυτό το thread να είναι μάταιο γιατί τίποτα δεν συναίβει.

----------


## Joe_Doe

Ρε παιδιά λίγο δύσκολο δεν είναι να υπάρχει στη χώρα μας νομικό πλαίσιο που θα υποχρεώνει έναν ISP να αποκαλύψει τα στοιχεία ενός ΕΛΛΗΝΑ χρήστη σε μια ΞΕΝΗ εταιρεία, επειδή αυτός διακινούσε παράνομα αρχεία μέσω INTERNET? Βρε καταλάβαμε που ζούμε? Είμαστε στη χώρα που πριν 2,5 χρόνια είχε συντάξει νόμο που απαγόρευε τα ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια στο σύνολό τους επειδή οι συντάκτες του νόμου δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν το διαχωρισμό ανάμεσα σε "τεχνικά" και "τυχερά" παίγνια! 
Finn κατά την άποψή μου όταν οι ινστρούκτορες που οδηγούν το "κοσμοσκάφος" που λέγεται Ελλάδα μάθουν να ξεχωρίζουν το Age of Mythology από τα φρουτάκια, τότε μπορείς να ανησυχείς ελεύθερα!     :Wink:  

ΥΓ : Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ανοιχτός και ο ΜΑΜΟΣ το χειμώνα για να βολευτείς προσωρινά   :Laughing:

----------


## chatasos

Επανερχόμενος στην ιστορία με τους Ολλανδικούς providers, βρήκα και το original link.
Και από ότι φαίνεται είχα αρκετά καλή μνήμη.

Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες -> http://www.bof.nl/takedown/


Να το πάμε λίγο και προς την πιο τεχνική πλευρά?

1. Κάποιος συνεργάτης της εταιρίας ψάχνει τα p2p δίκτυα για αρχεία που να περιέχουν στο όνομά τους "λέξεις" copyrighted υλικού (π.χ. "back.to.the.future")

2. Κατεβάζει τα συγκεκριμένα αρχεία.

3. "Ελέγχει" κατά πόσο τα συγκεκριμένα αρχεία αποτελούν παράβαση του νόμου περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτήσίας.

4. Δημιουργεί τους κώδικες hash των συγκεκριμένων αρχείων (όπως κάθε p2p πρόγραμμα) και σύμφωνα με αυτούς αρχίζει να ψάχνει τα αρχεία στα p2p δίκτυα.

5. Όπως και να ονομάζεται το αρχείο που έχετε στην κατοχή σας, αν το περιεχόμενο (=hash) παραμένει το ίδιο...την πατήσατε.


Πως μπορείτε να γλυτώνετε (υποθετικά πάντα) όταν θέλετε να κάνετε upload? 

Αποφεύγοντας τις διαδικασίας του βήματος 1. Ονομάστε το αρχείο που εσείς θέλετε να κάνετε upload (και όχι αυτό που έχετε ήδη κατεβάσει) σε κάτι άσχετο (π.χ. "o.psaras.kai.o.kavos.rar"), ενημερώστε τους γνωστούς σας για το όνομα του αρχείου και αφήστε τους άλλους να ψάχνουν για το "to.palamari.tou.barkari.xvid.rar". Όταν βέβαια ο φίλος σας πάρει το αρχείο, το μετονομάσει σε κάτι πιο "λογικό" (για λόγους διευκόλυνσης/αρχειοθέτησης) και το κάνει και αυτός upload, την πάτησε...και εσείς μαζί του.

Επίσης, από ότι γνωρίζω, ο αλγόριθμος (SHA1) που χρησιμοποιείται στο bt είναι παρόμοιος με τον γνωστό MD4 (ολίγον τι βελτιωμένος), αλλά δυστυχώς με διάφορες μεθόδους brute-force μπορεί να "σπαστεί"... Οπότε πρακτικά (λόγω έλλειψης υπολογιστικής δύναμης) μπορεί να είναι αδύνατο να υπάρξουν διαφορετικά αρχεία με το ίδιο hash code, αλλά θεωρητικά όλα μπορούν να γίνουν. Το θεωρώ απίστευτα δύσκολο (όχι όμως απίθανο) να μπορέσει κάποιος με την σημερινή τεχνολογία να φτιάξει ένα τέτοιο αρχείο έτσι ώστε το hash του να είναι ίδιο με αυτό κάποιου άλλου αρχείου. Αν όμως τα καταφέρει....μόλις γλύτωσε από την δαγκάνα του νόμου.


ΥΓ: Τελικά αυτό το topic τρέχει και δεν το προλαβαίνω!!! Μέχρι να διαβάσω 1 σελίδα, έχουν γραφτεί άλλες 3. Μέχρι να γράψω 20 γραμμές έχουν γραφτεί άλλες 200.

----------


## Finn

Μα σου ειπα..παρε τηλ και πες οτι εισαι εσυ ο Finn.
Πες οτι σου συνεβη αυτο που περιεγραψα.Και συζητησε μαζι τους.Θα σου πουνε " ποοοοσες φορες πρεπει να σου το πουμε φιλε? κατεβασες πειρατικες ταινιες κι αυτη ειναι η πολιτικη μας.Να σας κοβουμε οταν κανετε κατι τετοιο"

----------


## KyR-X

*soupia* αν έκανες το κόπο να διαβάσεις ολο το thread. NAI ΟΛΟ! Δεν θα έλεγες...οτι λες. Τα ερωτήματα σου απαντώνται, αν έκανες επαναλαμβάνω τον κόπο να διαβάσεις ΟΛΟ το thread. Επιτέλους όποιος θέλει να συμμετέχει σε μια συζήτηση ας κάνει το κόπο να τα διαβάζει ολα.

Φιλικά.

----------


## soupia

ααα...και κάτι άλλο προσπαθώ εδώ και ώρα να βρω κάτι σχετικό στο internet. Δεν μπορεί, θα πρέπει να έχει βουήξει ο τόπος για το δόλωμα της columbia. Αλλά τίποτα μέχρι στιγμής, ακόμα και στο torrentbox που το κάνoυν host δηλώνουν άγνοια.

Αν βρεί κάποιος κάτι σχετικό ας δώσει κανα link.

----------


## sdikr

Τα πράγματα είναι απλά,   ειναι παράνομο  !
Δεν έχει μα και μού, δεν ισχύει το οτι το έχεις το dvd αλλά δεν ξέρεις να το κάνεις rip (μιας και το p2p με το που κατεβάζεις ενα κομμάτι αυτόματα το μοιράζεις)  και το rip ακόμα είναι "θολό" το κατα πόσο μπορείς να το κάνεις μιας και συνήθως τα δισκάκια έχουν προστασία αντιγραφής και για να το κάνεις rip πρέπει να την παρακάμψεις (μην μου πέιτε για το παλικάρι που έκανε το προγραμμάτακι που το σπάει που κερδισέ την δίκη, έχετε τον χρόνο να κάνετε και εσείς μια δίκη να το αποδίξετε οτι το αντίγραφο που κάνετε είναι νόμιμο :Wink: 

η netκαρτα και η netkey δεν είναι ανώνυμες,   ξέρουν απο πού έχεις μπεί, αναγνώριση κλήσεως (και όχι η απόκριψη δεν δουλέυει)  ή το ΑΤΜ κανάλι που έχεις αν είσαι σε adsl.

Απλά τα πράγματα, δεν θέλετε να έχετε τέτοια, μην το κάνετε.\

Οσο για την ACN  ποτέ μου δεν έιχα πρόβλημα μαζί τους, και φυσικά είμαι ενας μανιακός χρήστης το νομίμων προγραμμάτων.

Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω το ότι δεν υπήρξε κάποια ενημερωση απο την acn  πριν γίνει η διακόπη, μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο.

Οσο για τους όρους, σε όποιον isp και να πας είναι οι ίδιοι (αλήθεια τους διαβάσατε καμία φορα :Wink:   λέει απαγορέυεται η χρήση του δικτύου για παράνομη χρήση (μήπως καλύπτει αυτό και την χρήση του p2p :Wink: .

Ακόμα το άλλο το περιεργό είναι,  (ελάτε μην κρύβεστε)  όλοι οι άλλοι χρήστες της acn τι κάνουν; δεν κατεβάζουν το mandrake αυτοί;  γιατί δεν ακούσαμε κανέναν άλλον;

Και για όσους δεν γουστάρουν να τους την λέει ο isp τους για τα "νομιμά"  που κατεβάζουν υπάρχει λύση  ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΕΤΕ.

Το δεν ξέρω, το δεν γνώριζα δεν μετράει, το να ψάξεις να βρείς πως ανοίγεις πόρτες για να πετάει το κατέβασμα το έκανες, σίγουρα διάβασες και τα σχετικά περί  "για εκπαιδευτικούς λόγους μόνο"

@finn
Θα πρέπει να είσαι ή πολύ γκαντέμης ή να το είχες ξεσκίσει!
Εχεις φυσικά το δικαίωμα να το φωνάζεις, να αλλάξεις isp, να μιλήσεις με την acn  κλπ

Τουλάχιστον ξέρεις οτι ακόμα έχεις να κάνεις με την acn  και όχι με κανα μεγαλοδικηγόρο απο το usa  που θα ψάξει το πρώτο θύμα στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## KyR-X

> Ξεκίνησα να διαβάζω το thread πριν 1 ώρα και έφτασα μέχρι τη μέση και δεν άντεξα άλλο γι αυτό sorry αν αυτά που θα πω έχουν ξαναηπωθεί 
> ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ τρόπος να προστατευτεί κανείς. Έχετε ακούσει τη μαγική λέξη "κρυπτογραφία"; Μπορεί να σχεδιαστεί προτόκολο για p2p χρησιμοποιώντας κρυπτογραφία το οποίο θα είναι 100% ασφάλες. Συγκεκριμένα, θα είναι δυνατό να ψάξει κανείς παράνομο υλικό (έτσι πχ θα μπορεί η εταιρία χ να διαπιστώσει ότι κάποιος κάνει share μία ταινία της) αλλά θα είναι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ να εντοπίσει το χρήστη που την έχει! Ήδη υπάρχει ένα project πάνω σε αυτές τις ιδέες: http://antsp2p.sourceforge.net/
> Διαβάστε εκεί για το πως ειναι εφικτά όλα τα προηγούμενα.


Ναι με PGP, αλλά προυποθέτει να το βρείς κρυπτογραφημένο απο την πηγή του. Οχι να το κρυπτογραφήσεις on server (κάτι τέτοιο ακόμη δεν γίνεται) Δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει server που να δίνει κρυπτογραφημένα μετά τον τελευταίo τροποποιημένη νομοθεσία Patriot Act κατά της τρομοκρατίας στην Αμερική. Για την σημείωση να πω οτι Columbia, Universal, Fox δεν θεωρώ οτι τα έχουν καλά με την παρούσα Αμερικανική κυβέρνηση. Ίσως να προσπαθήσουν να δημιουργήσουν και κάποια ψιλοένταση με μερικές κινήσεις. Στην Ευρώπη ήδη έχει γίνει κάτι ανάλογο.

----------


## KyR-X

> ααα...και κάτι άλλο προσπαθώ εδώ και ώρα να βρω κάτι σχετικό στο internet. Δεν μπορεί, θα πρέπει να έχει βουήξει ο τόπος για το δόλωμα της columbia. Αλλά τίποτα μέχρι στιγμής, ακόμα και στο torrentbox που το κάνoυν host δηλώνουν άγνοια.
> 
> Αν βρεί κάποιος κάτι σχετικό ας δώσει κανα link.


ΚΑΝΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ THREAD.

Θα το βρείς και αυτό..

----------


## soupia

To έχω διαβάσει όλο απο την αρχή, και μην μου πεις για το post της Altec. Κοίτα και που είναι το πρώτο μου post, στις π΄ρωτες σελίδες του thread.

Το οτι έχει πεισθεί εσύ Κυρ-Χ δεν σημαίνει οτι πρέπει να έχω πεισθεί και γω.

Φινν, μα καλα και σου λένε μόνο αυτό και το αφήνεις έτσι το ζήτημα; Δεν θέλεις να μάθεις παραπάνω; Έχουν δώσει τα στοιχεία σου; Κινδυνέυεις νομικά; Τι τους λες; Γεια είμαι ο φινν, γιατί με κόψατε. - Επειδή κατέβαζες ταινείες. και μετά λες ευχαριστώ και κλείνεις το τηλέφονο; Άστο φόρουμ, ΕΣΥ είσαι ικανοποιημένος με την απάντηση, και έχεις επαρκείς πληροφορίες για την καταστασή ΣΟΥ;;

----------


## dpan

Finn μας εχεις βαλει στην μπριζα ολους , αμα οντως ειναι ετσι μπορει και να ερθει κανα χαρτι στο μελλον σπιτι μου γιατι ο αδελφος μου εχει κατεβασει τα απειρα παιχνιδια απο το torrents! Μην καθεσαι , παρε  εναν δικηγορο και πες του να μιλησει με το νομικο τμημα της ACN για την περιπτωση σου.Και περιμενουμε νεωτερα σου...

----------


## soupia

Και πάλι αν εννοείς την ιστορία με τους ολλανδικούς providers δεν με καλύπτει...

Κάτι σχετικο με το Columbia bait έχει προκύψει;

Δεν θα σε κρίνω εγώ αν είσαι ευκολόπιστος ή όχι. Μπορεί να έχεις πεισθεί εσύ, εγώ ΟΧΙ, τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα.

----------


## KyR-X

Βρε πουλάκι μου έχουν απαντηθεί αυτά. Αφου δεν το διάβασες ολόκληρο.

----------


## Lazy Dog

> Βρε πουλάκι μου


*KyR-X* LoL!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## dpan

Kyr-X αστον , εχει καθε δικαιωμα να πιστευει αυτο που θελει! Καπου θα το στηριζει! Εδω που τα λεμε τα περισσοτερα που εχουν λεχθει ειναι υποθεσεις - ιδεες και τεχνικα θεματα περι κρυπτογραφησης και μεθοδων ελεγχου παρανομου υλικου.Πολυ λιγα τα posts που απαντανε στην ουσια του προβληματος.

----------


## μαριοσ666

> Ναι με PGP, αλλά προυποθέτει να το βρείς κρυπτογραφημένο απο την πηγή του. Οχι να το κρυπτογραφήσεις on server (κάτι τέτοιο ακόμη δεν γίνεται)


Λάθος. Όχι με PGP. Διάβασε εδώ http://antsp2p.sourceforge.net/ αξίζει. Η ιδέα είναι να φτιάξουμε ένα p2p στο οποίο αν κάποιος ξέρει το id ενός χρήστη του δικτύου να μην μπορεί να βρει το ip του. Και αυτό ΕΙΝΑΙ εφικτο!

----------


## KyR-X

Επειδή μας διαβάζουν κι απο το εξωτερικό για να δουν τι έχει παιχτεί, φαντάζωμαι θα τραβάν τα μαλιά τους στη μετάφραση!   :Laughing:  

My little bird...   :Laughing:

----------


## dpan

Και νομιζεις οτι αμα σκασει μια "Columbia" να το ελεγξει θα στο αφησει ανοιχτο για πολυ ε?

----------


## KyR-X

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από KyR-X
> 
> Ναι με PGP, αλλά προυποθέτει να το βρείς κρυπτογραφημένο απο την πηγή του. Οχι να το κρυπτογραφήσεις on server (κάτι τέτοιο ακόμη δεν γίνεται)
> 
> 
> Λάθος. Όχι με PGP. Διάβασε εδώ http://antsp2p.sourceforge.net/ αξίζει. Η ιδέα είναι να φτιάξουμε ένα p2p στο οποίο αν κάποιος ξέρει το id ενός χρήστη του δικτύου να μην μπορεί να βρει το ip του. Και αυτό ΕΙΝΑΙ εφικτο!


Θα το διαβάσω αλλά θα σκοντάψει στο Patriot Act. Αν γίνει τουλάχιστον για μέσο Ευρώπης, να έχεις να περιμένεις να πλυμηρήσει ο κόσμος με κινέζικο πειρατικό.  :Wink:

----------


## PReD

Σπέρα παίδες...

Παρακολουθώ το thread απο χτες το βράδυ χωρίς να έχω κάνει post λόγω διαβάσματος... (εξεταστική γαρ...)

Τώρα που ηρέμησε λίγο το πράγμα λόγω ώρας είπα να πω και εγω τις σκέψεις μου...

Καταρχας, κατα τη γνώμη μου δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για το αν είναι η όχι σωστό ηθικά το όλο πράγμα με τα p2p... Και καλά οτι κλέβουμε τον ιδρώτα κάποιον κλπ κλπ κλπ...

Πιστεύω οτι δεν είναι λάθος και μπορώ να το στηρίξω με επιχειρήματα αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι είναι της παρούσης και εκτός αυτού είναι μια πολύ μεγάλη κουβέντα...

Για το μόνο που μπορούμε να μιλάμε είναι για το αν είναι η όχι παράνομο...

Καταρχάς να ξεκαθαρίσουμε τι είναι πειρατεία... Μέχρι τώρα ήξερα οτι πειρατεία είναι όταν *ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ* απο πώληση αντιγραμμένου copyrighted υλικού χωρίς την άδεια αυτού που έχει τα δικαιώματα (ή του νταβατζή του...   :Wink:  ). 

Αν έχω λάθος πείτε μου... Αν δεν έχω όμως πως είναι πειρατεία να κατεβάσεις κάτι για δική σου χρήση αφού δεν βγάζεις λεφτά απο αυτό? 

Αν ήταν ξεκάθαρα παράνομο να κατεβάζεις απο p2p τότε δεν θα ήμασταν όλοι πίσω απο κάγκελα? Δεν μπορούν να το κάνουν? Δεν θέλουν? Και μπορούν και θέλουν... Απλώς απο ότι ξέρω δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο νομικά το όλο ζήτημα...

Αν γίνει (δηλαδή αν υπάρξει ξεκάθαρος νόμος) τότε είτε πιστεύουμε οτι είναι σωστό είτε όχι θα πρέπει να κανονίσουμε την πορεία μας...

Τώρα, για το συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό δεν ξέρω τι να σκεφτώ...

Κατ' αρχάς είναι η πρώτη φορά που έχει γίνει κάτι τέτοιο??? Έτσι νομίζω εγώ... Έχει ακούσει κανένας τίποτα παρόμοιο? (πάντα μιλάμε για τον μέσο χρήστη και όχι για εμπόρους και άλλα περίεργα πράγματα...)

Αν είχε γίνει δεν θα το ακούγαμε?

Για μένα πάντως φαντάζει πολύ περίεργη η όλη ιστορία...

Με βάση τη λογική θα έπρεπε να είχαν κόψει σε άλλους πόσους την συνδρομή τους...

Εκτός και αν το έκανε η ACN για να δει αντιδράσεις...

Γιατί δεν πιστεύω να μην ήξερε οτι θα υπήρχαν τέτοιες αντιδράσεις...

Πάντως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω με τι κίνητρα και με τι σκοπό το κάναν...

Φοβήθηκαν μη τους κάνει τπτ η Columbia?

Δεν νομίζω... Αν ίσχυε αυτό θα έπρεπε εδω και καιρό να έχουν κόψει πάααρα πολλές συνδέσεις... Επίσης δεν είναι λογικό γιατί μέχρι τώρα που έχουν πάρει παρόμοιες καταγγελίες είδαν οτι δεν είχαν νομικό πρόβλημα... Επίσης βλέπουν οτι και οι άλλοι isp's δεν είχαν πρόβλημα νομικό... Τέλος, τι τους έχουν τους δικηγόρους αν είναι να πανικοβάλονται (όπως αναφέρθηκε) και να κάνουν βιαστικές κινήσεις?

Υπήρχε τίποτα άλλο? (Κάποια άλλη δραστηριότητα του Finn την οποία ούτε αυτός μας λέει αλλά ούτε και η ACN λόγω προσωπικού απορρήτου...) Μπορεί...

Το μόνο άλλο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι να το καναν για εκφοβισμό...

Πράγμα το οποίο βέβαια δεν στέκει και πολύ γιατι για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο σωστά, θα πρέπει να γίνει συστηματικά απο όλους τους isp's. Έτσι που έγινε το μονο που καταφέραν είναι να διώξουν κόσμο...

Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να σκεφτώ... Κάπου δεν μου κολλάει η όλη ιστορία... Μας λείπουν στοιχεία...  :?

----------


## μαριοσ666

Επιμένω με το http://antsp2p.sourceforge.net/ γιατι η ιδέα πραγματικά αξίζει και πρέπει να το ενισχύσουμε. Φαντασθείτε το p2p του μέλλοντος:
- τεράστια ποικιλία (σαν KaZaa/emule)
- υψηλή διαθεσιμότητα των αρχείων (με προτόκολο τύπου bittorrent)
- privacy (με προτόκολο τύπου antsp2p)
ο μόνος τρόπος να το σταματήσουν είναι να απαγορεύσουν το internet!!!

----------


## soupia

Εγώ μόλις κατάλαβα τι ώρα είναι νυχτοπούλια μου (για να δυσκολέψω λίγο την μετάφραση) και μεις συνεχίζουμε να βοηθάμε το thread να σπάσει κάθε ρεκορ. Και έχω και τον Κυρ-Χ να μου λέει οτι πρέπει να κάνω επανάληψη 38 σελίδες γιατί δεν συμφωνει μαζί μου. Το έβγαλα το νυχτοκάματο και σήμερα. Καληνύχτα και περιμένω εξελίξεις αύριο. Αλλιώς θα έρθω με νεα σενάρια συνωμοσιάς για να προσθέσω στο thread (ο φινν είναι σύντροφος από την ρώσικη μαφία και ήρθε να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα στην ελληνικη πειρατική μαφία με πανικό και να της φάει το ψωμάκι!)  :3d glasses:

----------


## musikmaster

λοιπόν να σας πω εγώ τι έπαθα ...
ήμουν συνδρομητής στην otenet και μου έκοψαν τη συνδρομή γιατί κατέβαζα παράνομα την Αλίκη στο Ναυτίκό... δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως με βρήκαν.... 
και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό θα πάνε μέσα και την μάνα μου και την θεία μου που είδαν την πειρατική αυτή ταινια (κάτι σαν το the ring ...όποιος την βλέπει πάει μέσα...)
Κρύμα πάντως γιατί δεν πρόλαβα να κατεβάσω τον ΘΟΥ-ΒΟΥ....

 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## musikmaster

Προs ISP....
Μπορώ να αγοράσω μια adsl 384 (όχι για να serfaro) για να κατεβάζω αμέτρητες ταινίες ...παράνομα ...χωρίς να μου πει κανένας τίποτα...    ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑΑΑΑΑ??????????????????????????????????/ 8) 
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## KyR-X

LOL *soupia* :P




> ο μόνος τρόπος να το σταματήσουν είναι να απαγορεύσουν το internet!!!


*Shakes head*

*μαριοσ* λογικά μπορούν να κάνουν τοι θέλουν, ακόμα και να βρούν μια συσκευή που θα το συνδέεις στο modem και θα παράγει μια συχνότητα που θα τη βρίσκει ενα άλλο modem και θα σε αναγνωρίζει (στο κάτω κάτω αυτοί με ants θέλουν ID να κάνει την αναγνωριση οχι το IP) θεωρητικά γίνωνται τα πάντα. Αυτό με το modem θα έχει και γέλιο αν προγραμματίσουν κάποια EPROM να αλλάζει κάποια Universal κλείδα, οπότε και φίλτρα να βγουν για ISP ή BRASS να εμποδίζουν το σήμα, αυτά θα αναπηδούν συχνότητες μέχρι να τα ξεπεράσουν. Το θέμα είναι οτι κανένα p2p community δεν μπορεί να βρεί λεφτά να ερευνήσει π.χ. για κάτι τέτοιο. Αλλά το μέλον είναι ζωφερό ακόμη.  :Smile:

----------


## dpan

Μη το γ@μ... το thread ! Mπορει να εχει οντως προβλημα ο ανθρωπος και να μην ειναι φαρσα το ολο σκνηνικο!

----------


## sdikr

> Καταρχάς να ξεκαθαρίσουμε τι είναι πειρατεία... Μέχρι τώρα ήξερα οτι πειρατεία είναι όταν ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ απο πώληση αντιγραμμένου copyrighted υλικού χωρίς την άδεια αυτού που έχει τα δικαιώματα (ή του νταβατζή του...  ). 
> 
> Αν έχω λάθος πείτε μου... Αν δεν έχω όμως πως είναι πειρατεία να κατεβάσεις κάτι για δική σου χρήση αφού δεν βγάζεις λεφτά απο αυτό?


Σκέψου το έτσι, κατέβασες σήμερα το super duper  hd quality  lord of the bricks  trilogy  για να το δείς.
Με αποτέλεσμα,    δεν πάς στο σινεμά (γλυτώνεις 10 ευρω)  και δεν αγοράζεις το dvd trilogy edition  60 ευρώ,  έχεις κέρδος 70 ευρω!

Το θέμα είναι κατα πόσο είναι ελαστικοί,  πχ θα σου πεί ο δικαστής , το κατέβασες και το είδες μόνος σου;
Καλά πρόστιμο 100 ευρώ + εξοδα δίκης για την πρώτη φορά απλά σαν το μικρότερο πλημέλημα

Αν όμως πχ εσυ βγήκες έξω να το πουλήσεις, θα σου πέι 2 χρονάκια και 5000 ευρώ πρόστιμο!

όπως βλέπεις και τα δύο είναι παράνομα, αλλά με διαφορετική τιμωρία

----------


## sdikr

> Μη το γ@μ... το thread ! Mπορει να εχει οντως προβλημα ο ανθρωπος και να μην ειναι φαρσα το ολο σκνηνικο!



Το προβλήμα του μόνο με την acn μπορεί να το λύσει,

Πάντως μέχρι τωρα δεν έχει νομικό΄πρόβλήμα (μύνηση εναντιον του)

----------


## musikmaster

> Μη το γ@μ... το thread ! Mπορει να εχει οντως προβλημα ο ανθρωπος και να μην ειναι φαρσα το ολο σκνηνικο!


To thread το έχουν Γ@@@σει όλοι με τις θεωρίες συννωμοσίας....

----------


## dpan

Μα τι σχεση μπορει να εχει αυτο που λες με το P2P.Δεν το κατεβαζεις για να το πουλησεις ουτε διοργανωνεις επισημα προβολη ταινιας εισπρατοντας "κομιστρο" απο τους θεατες.Αρα σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν αποσκοπει σε κερδοφορια! Δεν καταλαβαινω το επιχειρημα σου.Με την ιδια εννοια και στα mp3 που κατεβαζουμε ολοκληρους δισκους και μαλιστα νεες κυκλοφοριες επρεπε να μας ειχαν διαλυσει στα προστιμα και τις ποινες! Να επαναφερουν και την ηλεκτρικη καρεκλα τοτε , οποιος κατεβασει τα περισσοτερα movies , mp3 , games απο το internet να καταδικαζεται με θανατο σε ηλεκτρικη καρεκλα.Δεν παμε καλαααα! Καθολου καλα!

----------


## musikmaster

Δηλαδή θεωρεις ότι όταν κατεβάζεις μία ταινία είναι νομιμο?

----------


## dpan

Μπορει να μην ειναι νομιμο αλλα δεν ειναι και παρανομο.Απο τι στιγμη λοιπον που το θεωρουνε παρανομο γιατι δεν υποχρεωνουν τους ιδιοκτητες ολων των P2P να παιζουν με συγκεκριμενα φιλτρα ωστε να μην υπαρχει θεμα? Διαφορετικα να τους κλεινουν! Υπαρχει καποιο disclaimer να σε ενημερωνει οτι αυτο που κατεβαζεις ειναι νομιμο ή παρανομο? Το internet δεν ειναι με αλλα λογια η κοινωνια της πληροφοριας? Δεν ειναι ελευθερη η διακινηση οποιουδηποτε υλικου/πληροφοριας αρκει να μην προσβαλει ηθη/εθιμα/εθνοτητες/ανθρωπινη οντοτητα? Αρα γιατι να ειναι παρανομο? Γιατι να την πληρωσει ο χρηστης και οχι ο κατοχος του P2P που αφηνει να γινονται share απαγορευμενα αρχεια?

----------


## PReD

*musikmaster*, δεν μπορούμε να λέμε αν είναι νόμιμο η όχι... Είναι απλό να δεις αν είναι νόμιμο η όχι... Βλέπεις τον νόμο που ισχύει και τελείωσες...

Το θέμα είναι αν είναι ηθικά σωστό η όχι... Απο εκεί και πέρα άλλοι θα πουν αν είναι νόμιμο η όχι...

Το τι είναι πειρατεία και τι δεν είναι το ανέφερα γιατί μου ακούγεται βαρύς ο όρος...




> Σκέψου το έτσι, κατέβασες σήμερα το super duper hd quality lord of the bricks trilogy για να το δείς.
> Με αποτέλεσμα, δεν πάς στο σινεμά (γλυτώνεις 10 ευρω) και δεν αγοράζεις το dvd trilogy edition 60 ευρώ, έχεις κέρδος 70 ευρω!


Ναι αλλά δεν το πούλησα... Όταν λέμε κέρδος εννοούμε κέρδος απο πώληση...

Πάρε το παράδειγμα που ανέφερες...

Ποιός θα έκανε κάτι τέτοιο?

α) κάποιος που δεν του πολυ αρέσει η ταινία και την κατέβασε για να δει τι παίζει...

Αν του αρέσει θα πάει να την δεί στο cinema γιατί αλλιώς είναι να την δεις στο cinema και άλλιώς σε χαμηλή ποιότητα και σε μικρή οθόνη...

Αν του αρέσει ακόμη πιο πολύ παίρνει και το DVD... Πες μου έναν άνθρωπο που θα πορωθεί με μια ταινία και θα αρκεστεί στο αρχείο που κατέβασε... (Εκτός αν δεν έχει τα λεφτά...)

Αν δεν του αρέσει δεν πάει να την δεί...

Επίσης αν δεν έχει τα λεφτά, του αρέσει δεν του αρέσει δεν πάει να την δεί και δεν αγοράζει και το DVD φυσικά

β) Κάποιος που την είδε στο cinema αλλά δεν πορώθηκε τόσο πολύ ώστε να αγοράσει και το dvd ούτε να ξαναπάει να την δει και έτσι την κατεβάζει.

Σε καμιά περίπτωση η εταιρία δεν χάνει λεφτά γιατί απλούστατα αν δεν υπήρχε το p2p απο τον συγκεκριμένο τύπο δεν θα έπερνε παραπάνω λεφτά...

Βέβαια το παράδειγμα με τις ταινίες δεν είναι πολύ ωραίο γιατί η γνώμη μου είναι οτι δεν είναι λογικό να κατεβάζεις ταινίες γιατί πολύ απλά δεν συμφέρει... Τα λεφτά που δίνεις για να την κατεβάσεις είναι πολύ λιγότερα απο αυτά που θα έδινες για να την αντιγράψεις απο το Video club...

Σκέψου όμως ανάλογο παράδειγμα με mp3 ή οτιδήποτε άλλο...

----------


## dpan

Ρε παιδια απο τη στιγμη που δεν κατοχυρωνεται νομικα - μεχρι και τωρα που μιλαμε...τι συζηταμε τοτε? Υπαρχει ηθος στις μερες μας? Αν ναι πειτε μου που το πουλανε για να αγορασω κανα τονο να εχω να μοιραζω στον κοσμακη!

----------


## PReD

Απλώς dpan λέμε αν έχουμε το δικαίωμα να μιλάμε...

Γιατί αν ήταν κάτι ανήθικο με τι μούτρα να βγείς και να πεις τι?

----------


## sdikr

*PReD*, 
μα είναι κέρδος,   είναι ας πούμε 70 ευρω που δεν θα τα δώσεις, δηλαδή θα μείνον στην τσέπη σου.

ποιό κάτω σου λέω και το σχετικό με την τιμωρία,  άλλο το να φάς πρόστιμο 100 και άλλο 10000


τώρα για το αν σου αρέσει ή όχι η ταινία κλπ, υπάρχουν και τα review sites με κριτήκες για την ταινία!


*dpan*, 

είναι παράνομο;
ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ;

----------


## KyR-X

Η βασική λογική του backup copy τουλάχιστον για τα παιχνίδια δεν μπορεί να πειραχτεί νομικά. Κρατάω ενα CD για backup και ενα CDKEY crack στη περίπτωση που χάσω/καταστρέψω το CD DVD μου. Για αυτό sites όπως το gamecopyworld.com δεν μπορούν να τα πειράξουν. Επίσης δεν στέκει νομικά να κυνηγήσουν ενα δημιουργό p2p ή ενα χειριστή p2p, ούτε μια σελίδα που αποθηκεύει p2p είναι απλά ενα πρόγραμμα μεταφοράς αρχείων και η σελίδα, είμαι τρελός τα έκανα torrent και τα εχω να φαίνωνται στο ιντερνετ, δεν μπορεί να κινηθεί νομικά εναντίων σου επειδή μετέτρεψες την ταινία σε διαφορετικό φόρματ. ΟΜΩΣ μπορεί να στραφεί εναντίων του χρήστη που θα το κατεβάσει εκείνη τη στιγμή. Γιατί. Γιατί σπάνια θα κάνει τον κόπο κάποιος να συνεργαστεί με άλλους για να ζητήσουν νομική προστασία και να εξεταστεί το λογικό των απαιτήσεων της εταιρίας που κυνηγά τον χρήστη. Αν γινώταν δεν θα μπορύσε καμία εταιρία να κάνει τίποτα. Περαν απο το τελευταίο. Ολες τις υπόλοιπες νομικές μάχες τις έχουν χάσει.
Τώρα γιατί στην Ελλάδα η πρώτη παρόμοια κίνηση ήταν ουσιαστικά κίνηση εκφοβισμού , δηλαδή του τραβήξαν τη πρίζα, πιθανότατα γιατί εδω στην Ελλάδα δεν θα βρεθεί δικαστής να αφήσει να γίνουν παρόμοια σε μεγάλης έκτασης κλίμακα. Οπότε χτυπούν σποραδικά να φοβήσουν χρήστες και μετά όταν το community των p2p θα είναι μικρότερο θα το χειριστούν ευκολότερα. ΑΛλά με την διάσταση που πήρε αυτό το θέμα, μάλλον θα το ξανασκεφτούν. Και δεν είναι συνομωσιολογίες, μερικά απο τα προηγούμενα όπως είπε κάποιος, απλά οσο η ACN κάνει τη πάπια και δε μιλά επίσημα, θα λειτουργεί εις βάρος της γιατί ο κόσμος θα παίζει σπασμένο τηλέφωνο με την είδηση.  :Wink:

----------


## PReD

*sdikr*, παίζουμε με τις λέξεις και χάνουμε το νόημα...

Κατ' αρχάς επαναλαμβάνω οτι αναφέρθηκα στον ορισμό του όρου πειρατεία γιατί δεν πιστεύω οτι αντιστοιχεί πλήρως και δεν εκφράζει το θέμα το οποίο συζητάμε. Είναι πολύ βαρύ κατα τη γνώμη μου... 

Και ειδικά απο την στιγμή που πειρατεία λέγετε και αυτό που κάνουν κάποιοι τύποι και θυσαυρίζουν με τον κόπο του άλλου και γενικότερα πράγματα τα οποία είναι ανήθικα... Είναι κρίμα να βάλουμε στο ίδιο σακί και τον μέσο χρήστη...

Είναι κλασική τακτική των δημοσιογράφων να παίζουν με τέτοια δικολαβίστικα τετρίπια ενοχοποίησης πραγμάτων...

Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα επιμένω οτι άλλο να βγείς να το πουλήσεις και να αισχροκερδίσεις με άτιμο τρόπο και άλλο να "γλιτώσεις" όπως λες 70 ευρώ πράγμα στο οποίο δεν συμφωνώ γιατί δεν είμαστε καθόλου σίγουροι οτι αν δεν υπήρχαν τα p2p θα τα έδινες (για τους λόγους που ανέφερε σε προηγούμενο post)

----------


## musikmaster

> απλά οσο η ACN κάνει τη πάπια και δε μιλά επίσημα, θα λειτουργεί εις βάρος της γιατί ο κόσμος θα παίζει σπασμένο τηλέφωνο με την είδηση.



Να sorry που δεν βγήκε η acn στην Τατιάνα να το πει./.......  :Shocked:

----------


## sdikr

> *sdikr*, παίζουμε με τις λέξεις και χάνουμε το νόημα...
> 
> Κατ' αρχάς επαναλαμβάνω οτι αναφέρθηκα στον ορισμό του όρου πειρατεία γιατί δεν πιστεύω οτι αντιστοιχεί πλήρως και δεν εκφράζει το θέμα το οποίο συζητάμε. Είναι πολύ βαρύ κατα τη γνώμη μου... 
> 
> Και ειδικά απο την στιγμή που πειρατεία λέγετε και αυτό που κάνουν κάποιοι τύποι και θυσαυρίζουν με τον κόπο του άλλου και γενικότερα πράγματα τα οποία είναι ανήθικα... Είναι κρίμα να βάλουμε στο ίδιο σακί και τον μέσο χρήστη...
> 
> Είναι κλασική τακτική των δημοσιογράφων να παίζουν με τέτοια δικολαβίστικα τετρίπια ενοχοποίησης πραγμάτων...
> 
> Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα επιμένω οτι άλλο να βγείς να το πουλήσεις και να αισχροκερδίσεις με άτιμο τρόπο και άλλο να "γλιτώσεις" όπως λες 70 ευρώ πράγμα στο οποίο δεν συμφωνώ γιατί δεν είμαστε καθόλου σίγουροι οτι αν δεν υπήρχαν τα p2p θα τα έδινες (για τους λόγους που ανέφερε σε προηγούμενο post)


αντέ δεν είναι πειρατία, τί ειναι;
αυτή την στιγμή δεν έχω βρεί κάποιον άλλον όρο ίσως κάποια στιγμή να το κάνουν, piracyjr! 
είναι παρανομο;

----------


## KyR-X

> Να sorry που δεν βγήκε η acn στην Τατιάνα να το πει./....... Shocked


Ποιά ειν αυτή?

----------


## dpan

Με την ιδια λογικη μπορουμε να πουμε οτι αμα καλεσεις τους φιλους σπιτι να δειτε μια ταινια (DVD) που εχετε νοικιασει απο το videoclub της περιοχης σας (με 2 ευρω την εβδομαδα) ειναι πειρατεια.Στεκει? Φυσικα και οχι.Αλλα συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα σου στεκει γιατι πχ 5 οι φιλοι σου.Ποσο εχει η ταινια στο cinema? 7 ευρω το εισητηριο Χ 5 ατομα? 35 ευρω! Και μετα λες δεν την γραφω και σε ενα DVD επειδη εχω DVD-R.Αρα εισαι ανηθικος και εχεις κανει 2 αδικηματα.Μετετρεψες το σπιτι σου σε αιθουσα προβολης γιατι το dvd ηταν για ιδιωτικη χρηση.Και γλυτωσατε συνολο 35-2=33 ευρω.Α κατηγορεισαι επισης που εγραψες το dvd γιατι παραβιαζεις τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα και που ξερουμε εμεις οτι στις αποκριες δεν θα ντυθεις μαυρος και θα βγεις να το πουλησεις?

----------


## KyR-X

Σωστά τα λες *dpan* αλλά πρέπει να βρεθεί ικανός αριθμός κόσμου για να διαμαρτυρηθεί.

Εξ άλλου η ολη ιδέα να χαρακτηρίζουν τον χρήστη πειρατή είναι ανήθικη. Δεν στέκει λογικά. Η μόνη λογική που στέκει είναι οτι χάνουν πωλήσεις. Το ίδιο θα έχαναν αν κανείς δεν πήγαινε να δει την ταινία και αγόραζαν ολοι DVD και τα έβλεπαν σπίτια τους με 5 10 φίλους. Εδω που τα λέμε δεν είναι και πολλές οι ταινίες που αξίζει να τις δεις μόνο στο σινεμά. Απλά υπάρχει υπερπαραγωγή γιατί υπάρχει ζήτηση, ο κόσμος έχει να ξοδέψει. Αν δεν είχε να ξοδέψει απλά θα έμεναν λίγες ποιοτικές ταινίες. Αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορεί να με υποχρεώσει στο που θα ξοδέψω τα λεφτά μου.

----------


## sdikr

> Η βασική λογική του backup copy τουλάχιστον για τα παιχνίδια δεν μπορεί να πειραχτεί νομικά. Κρατάω ενα CD για backup και ενα CDKEY crack στη περίπτωση που χάσω/καταστρέψω το CD DVD μου. Για αυτό sites όπως το gamecopyworld.com δεν μπορούν να τα πειράξουν. Επίσης δεν στέκει νομικά να κυνηγήσουν ενα δημιουργό p2p ή ενα χειριστή p2p, ούτε μια σελίδα που αποθηκεύει p2p είναι απλά ενα πρόγραμμα μεταφοράς αρχείων και η σελίδα, είμαι τρελός τα έκανα torrent και τα εχω να φαίνωνται στο ιντερνετ, δεν μπορεί να κινηθεί νομικά εναντίων σου επειδή μετέτρεψες την ταινία σε διαφορετικό φόρματ. ΟΜΩΣ μπορεί να στραφεί εναντίων του χρήστη που θα το κατεβάσει εκείνη τη στιγμή. Γιατί. Γιατί σπάνια θα κάνει τον κόπο κάποιος να συνεργαστεί με άλλους για να ζητήσουν νομική προστασία και να εξεταστεί το λογικό των απαιτήσεων της εταιρίας που κυνηγά τον χρήστη. Αν γινώταν δεν θα μπορύσε καμία εταιρία να κάνει τίποτα. Περαν απο το τελευταίο. Ολες τις υπόλοιπες νομικές μάχες τις έχουν χάσει.
> Τώρα γιατί στην Ελλάδα η πρώτη παρόμοια κίνηση ήταν ουσιαστικά κίνηση εκφοβισμού , δηλαδή του τραβήξαν τη πρίζα, πιθανότατα γιατί εδω στην Ελλάδα δεν θα βρεθεί δικαστής να αφήσει να γίνουν παρόμοια σε μεγάλης έκτασης κλίμακα. Οπότε χτυπούν σποραδικά να φοβήσουν χρήστες και μετά όταν το community των p2p θα είναι μικρότερο θα το χειριστούν ευκολότερα. ΑΛλά με την διάσταση που πήρε αυτό το θέμα, μάλλον θα το ξανασκεφτούν. Και δεν είναι συνομωσιολογίες, μερικά απο τα προηγούμενα όπως είπε κάποιος, απλά οσο η ACN κάνει τη πάπια και δε μιλά επίσημα, θα λειτουργεί εις βάρος της γιατί ο κόσμος θα παίζει σπασμένο τηλέφωνο με την είδηση.


Μάλλον πρέπει να ξαναδείς τι μπορεί να σου κάνει νομικά ή να σου απαγορέυσει να κάνεις νομικά!

Θα μπορούσες να τους πάς στο δικαστήριο, να πείς οτι έχουν καταχρηστικούς όρους, αλλά αυτό θέλει δικηγόρους με μεγάλα κεφάλια!! και λεφτά (γιατί΄άσχετα αν κερδίσεις την δίκη οι δικηγόροι θα θέλουν να πληρώθουν πρίν το τέλος της δίκης)


τον δημιουργό του p2p δεν μπορούν να τον κάνουν κάτι εφόσον δεν υπάρχει κάποια αναφορά στην σελίδα του για παράνομο υλικό, σου λέει εγώ το έκανα για να ανταλάσουν freeware
(δεν πχ το αυστραλέζικο p2p την πάτησε γιατί τα δεδομένα ήταν στους server τους!)

Εγω το σταματάω εδώ, ακρη δεν βγαίνει.
Καταλάβεται τι είναι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ,

----------


## PReD

Δεν ξερω τι είναι (η μάλλον πως λέγεται...(αλήθεια πρέπει να λέγεται κάπως?)), πάντως δεν είναι η ίδια πειρατεία με την ξεκάθαρα παράνομη η οποία είναι και πηγή πλουτισμού και μάλιστα εύκολου για τους εμπόρους παράνομα αντιγραμμένων ταινιών/τραγουδιών/παιχνιδιών/προγραμμάτων...

Το μόνο που είπα είναι να μην τα βάλουμε όλα στο ίδιο σακί γιατί αυτομάτως καταδικάζουμε κάτι ως παράνομο ενω δεν έχει ξεκαθαριστεί ακόμη αν είναι ή δεν είναι και δεν έχει μπει σε νομικά πλαίσια...

----------


## dpan

Εγω ξερω οτι ο καθενας κοιταει την τσεπη του και να μην πιανεται κοροιδο.Αυτο φιλε μου λεγεται οικονομια και εξυπναδα.Σιγα μην παω να δωσω 7 ευρω να παω να δω τη μ@λ@κια το kill bill το1 και το2.Οταν βγηκαν τα σχολια ηταν φοβερα.τελεια ταινεια κριτικες καλες κτλπ κτλπ.Αηδια σκετη ομως στην πραξη! Πετας τα λεφτα σου ναι ή οχι.Το πολυ πολυ το κατεβαζω απο το net και στην τελικη δεν το κατεβαζω τσαμπα , πληρωνω την συνδεση και τον ΟΤΕ , λιγα ειναι αυτα? Αντε στην καλυτερη το νοικιαζω απο το videoclub.

Nομιζεις οτι το cinema δεν ειναι εκμεταλλευση για παιρνουν τα λεφτα του κοσμακη? Που ειναι η δικια τους ηθικοτητα! Υπαρχει ηθος στον κοσμο του Θεαματος? Νομιζεις οτι πεινανε αυτοι? Απλα πανε να βγαλουν και απο τη μυγα ξυκγι.ΩΩ τα πηρα τωρα  :Smile:

----------


## musikmaster

στις 50 σελίδες σταματάμε?
 :3d glasses:

----------


## sdikr

> Με την ιδια λογικη μπορουμε να πουμε οτι αμα καλεσεις τους φιλους σπιτι να δειτε μια ταινια (DVD) που εχετε νοικιασει απο το videoclub της περιοχης σας (με 2 ευρω την εβδομαδα) ειναι πειρατεια.Στεκει? Φυσικα και οχι.Αλλα συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα σου στεκει γιατι πχ 5 οι φιλοι σου.Ποσο εχει η ταινια στο cinema? 7 ευρω το εισητηριο Χ 5 ατομα? 35 ευρω! Και μετα λες δεν την γραφω και σε ενα DVD επειδη εχω DVD-R.Αρα εισαι ανηθικος και εχεις κανει 2 αδικηματα.Μετετρεψες το σπιτι σου σε αιθουσα προβολης γιατι το dvd ηταν για ιδιωτικη χρηση.Και γλυτωσατε συνολο 35-2=33 ευρω.Α κατηγορεισαι επισης που εγραψες το dvd γιατι παραβιαζεις τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα και που ξερουμε εμεις οτι στις αποκριες δεν θα ντυθεις μαυρος και θα βγεις να το πουλησεις?


το ξέρεις οτι σύμφωνα με τους όρους που έχει το dvd είναι παρανομο να το δεί άλλος;
Ειπα και παραπανω, βρες μου εναν όρο πέραν του πειρατία,  την αναφορά για την τιμωρία την έκανα για αυτό τον λόγο,   και οι δύο κάνουν το ίδιο πράγμα (πειρατία λόγο του οτι δεν έχει άλλον όρο)  αλλά ο ένας τρώει 100 ευρώ πρόστιμο και ο άλλος παει μέσα και 10000 ευρώ πρόστιμο.


Σιγά μην περιμένω τις απόκρειες για να βγώ να το πουλήσω,   :Laughing:

----------


## KyR-X

Σοβαρά? Είναι αυτό πειρατία? Τότε μόνος σου αποκαλύπτεις το σχιζοφρενικό των ισχυρισμών τους. Παω στοίχημα οτι αν κάποιο9ς βγει και πει, "αυτό εδω χαρακτηρίζει πειρατή εμένα και τα παιδιά μου που το αγοράσαμε, θα κάνω μύνηση γιατί ο γιός που το διάβασε και απέκτησε ψυχολογικά προβλήματα" και βρεθεί αρκετός κόσμος να το στηρίξει, θα αποχαρακτηριστεί απο πειρατία, αν ισχύει αυτό που λες. Ας γραφει αυτός οτι είναι και μαγιονέζα αντι για πειρατία. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι λέει, για μένα δεν είναι,   το πηρα για να το δω οχι να το πουλήσω, αν το πω σε άλλους κι αυτοί φέρουν κι άλλους τότε δεν το δικαιώνει κανένα δικαστήριο.

----------


## dpan

Νοιωθω οτι παραλογιζομαστε με την ολη συζητηση.Στο τελος θα ξεφυγουμε τελειως και θα λεμε οτι και που αναπνεουμε και δεν βαζουμε το χερι στην τσεπη ειμαστε πειρατες.Ημαρτον πια! 

Ειπα κατι σε προηγουμενο post.Το internet ειναι μεσω για Ε Λ Ε Υ Θ Ε Ρ Η ανταλλαγη πληροφοριων και δεδομενων.Δεν με ενδιαφερει τι ειναι παρανομο και τι οχι? Ειναι μαγκες? Ε ας φτιαξουν τα dvd που πουλανε με τετοια προστασια ωστε κανενας hackeras εξυπνοπουλι να μη μπορει να τα κανει rip , ας μπλοκαρουν οσα θεωρουν προστατευμενα με την Α , Χ , Ψ μεθοδο.Προβλημα τους! Εγω το βρισκω διαθεσιμο στο internet και ειμαι ελευθερος να κατεβασω οτι θελω.Δεν βλαπτω καποιον , δεν θιγω καποιον , δεν προαγω την παιδικη πορνεια απλα κατεβαζω ελευθερα κατι το οποιο βρηκα στο internet Σε μορφη αρχειου! Αυτο ειναι ολο.Πες οτι βρηκα ενα εικοσαευρο στο δρομο.Ε θα εσκυβα και θα το μαζευα! Το βρηκα δεν το εκλεψα! Οπως ολοι μας! Αμα ηταν ενας χαρτοφυλακας με πολλα λεφτα θα το σκεφτομουν να παω να το παραδωσω στην αστυνομια...Αν και αυτο ειναι ρισκο γιατι που ξερεις οτι δεν θα τα φανε αυτοι?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## KyR-X

Σωστά, αυτό που έχει η εταιρία για παράδειγμα είναι να "δέσει"νομικά το επιχείρημα της οτι το μπλα μπλα μπλα, είναι πειρατία. Ενω μπορεί να μην είναι στην πραγματικοτητα και σαφώς στην περίπτωση μας δεν είναι. Πάει λοιπόν στο δικαστή και του λέει, με την απόφαση μπλα μπλα μπλα, αυτός έκανε πειρατία. Εμείς θεωρούμε οτι είναι άδικο διότι η εταιρία χρησιμοποιεί μέσα που ο χρήστης δεν έχει στη διάθεση του για να έχει την ίδια πρόσβαση στην ισότητα και στη δικαιοσύνη που έχει η εταιρία με εισοδήματα που κάνουν το κρατος ελαστικότερο απέναντι της γιατί την φορολογεί και συμφωνίες επειδή π.χ. παράγει προϊόντα και δίνει δουλειές υποτίθεται. Πότε όμως πρέπει να σταματά η ανοχή του κράτους απέναντι στις διεκδικήσεις της εταιρίας? Οχι όταν παύωνται προπληρωμένες υπηρεσίες χωρίς προειδοποίηση απο εναν πολίτη που δεν πουλησε ουτε αντέγραψε προϊόντα της? Απλά τα κατέβαζε απο το ιντετρνετ, μπορεί και κατά λάθος? Δεν γίνεται μια δημόσια αρχή να δικαιώνει συνέχεια μια εταιρία στις απαιτήσεις της, υπάρχουν και όρια.

Το αυτό καθαυτό γράμμα του νόμου που προσπαθείς να μου υποδήξεις *sdikr* λογικά τον πολίτη τον αφήνει αδιάφορο. Το ηθικό κομμάτι πάντα ενδιαφέρει τον πολίτη.

----------


## zavaras

Ενδιαφέρουσα η συζήτηση για το αν είναι νόμιμο να κατεβάζουμε copyrighted υλικό ή όχι, αν και πιστεύω ότι μόνο ένας δικηγόρος θα μπορούσε να μας διαφωτίσει για την υπάρχουσα ελληνική νομοθεσία.

Εγώ θα ήθελα να υπενθυμίσω την πρακτική διάσταση του θέματος. Τουτέστιν γιατί ένας πελάτης να προτιμήσει την ACN που κόβει συνδέσεις (ακόμα και αν *υποθέσουμε* ότι πράττει νόμιμα), από οποιονδήποτε άλλο ISP που του προσφέρει πρόσβαση σε οτιδήποτε υλικό θέλει? Τον "προσκοπισμό" του Αθανασούλια θα υποστηρίξει ή το συμφέρον του?

Εγώ που ήμουν χρόνια πελάτης της ACN, με το που λήξει η συνδρομή μου πάω αλλού. Αν η ACN "αδικείται" από αυτό και πέφτει θύμα της νομιμοφροσύνης της, ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει!

----------


## zoiros

Η ολη συζητηση μου αφησε μια σοβαρη απορια

Την ωρα που ο μεγας παρανομος κατεβαζε το παρανομοτατο υλικο του,και ως εκ τουτου απεβληθη, τι κατεβαζαν οι υπολοιποι εντιμοτατοι πελατες της σεβαστοτατης εταιρειας;;;;;;;;;;;;

Πιθανες απαντησεις¨:

- Δεν εχει αλλους πελατες ,οποτε εδιωξε και τον τελευταιο για να κλεισει

-Οι υπολοιποι πελατες εβαλαν ADSL διοτι ως γνωστον ειναι οπαδοι των πασης φυσεως διαφημιστικων pop-ups

-Καποιος μεσα απο την εταιρεια ειναι γνωστος του φιλου μας και του εκανε πλακα


Αν καποιος βρει και αλλες πιθανοτητες.......

----------


## Νικαετός

Σπύρο, καλημέρα . Παρατήρησα μια αλλαγή στην πορεία των ποστ, από χθες. Ίσως γιατί οι πρωινοί τύποι δεν έκαναν τον κόπο να διαβάσουν το thread. 

Σπύρο θα απευθυνθώ σε σένα ,με σκοπό να ακούσουν και οι υπόλοιποι και το νήμα να συνεχιστεί "ομαλά" . Το θέμα δεν είναι τι κατέβαζε ή όχι ο Φιν . Το θέμα είναι ότι η ACN του έκοψε τη σύνδεση ,έτσι χωρίς προειδοποίηση (από όσο ξέρουμε τουλάχιστον) μόνο και μόνο επειδή η Χ columbia την ειδοποίησε πως αυτό συνέβαινε. Από όσα επίσης ξέρουμε δεν υπήρξε δικαστική παραγγελία ή έστω εξώδικη πρόσκληση από την εν λόγω εταιρία. Αύριο ο Μπενλάντεν κο ,στέλνει mail και λέει πως ο Σπύρος κατεβάζει το βίντεο που σκοπεύω να στείλω στο Αλ Ζαζίρα ,οπότε η ACN (ή η κάθε acn) έχει ήδη στείλει το fbi - cia - ΚΥΠ και εγώ δεν ξέρω ποιον άλλον σε σένα στη μάνα σου ,πατέρα σου ,γιαγιά σου φίλους σου συγγενείς κλπ. 

Δεν σου κάνει εντύπωση ότι δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι αντίστοιχο , πουθενά στον κόσμο ακόμα (γιατί αν είχε γίνει σίγουρα θα το είχαμε ακούσει). Από όσο ξέρω οι ISP αγνοούν παρόμοιες απειλές από τις εταιρίες αυτές και μόνο με δικαστική απόφαση , την οποία αντιμάχονται όσο περνάει από το χέρι τους ,ενδίδουν και παίρνουν μέτρα δραστικά κατά των χρηστών. Για πληροφορίες δε σχετικά με τον συνδρομητή ούτε λόγος. Εκεί χρειάζεται δικστικός αγώνας ετών για να δοθεί τέτοια πληροφορία. 

Δεν με απασχολεί αν ότι έκανε ο Φιν ήταν παράνομο ή όχι. (Από όσο ξέρουμε ούτε παιδεραστής ήταν , ούτε σκότωσε κάποιον ούτε χάκεψε κάποια κυβερνητική ή άλλη σελίδα).). Με ενδιαφέρει όμως ΑΜΕΣΑ να γνωρίζω αν ο Provider , μπορεί , έχει τη θέληση να προστατεύσει εμένα από κάθε "χωροφυλακίστικη" διάθεση του χ,ψ ,ω από οποιαδήποτε καταγγελία. (Αρχίζεις να καταλαβαινεις τώρα πού πάει το θέμα ?) 

Είναι πολύ πιο σοβαρό από το "κατέβαζα το Μπακ του δε παρελθόν μέλλον παρόν κλπ." Εκεί μία προειδοποίηση (με mail που δεν υπήρξε - πάντα από όσο ξέρουμε) θα ήταν παραπάνω από αρκετή. Να στο πω και αλλοιώς για να δεις πόσο αθέμιτη ήταν η ενέργεια της ACN ? Αν εγώ κατέβαζα από το πανεπιστήμιο τη συγκεκριμένη ταινία, θα έκοβε την σύνδεση στο Αριστοτέλειο? Χωρίς προειδοποίηση (ΧΑ ΧΑ) . ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟΛΜΟΥΣΕ. Όμως τι έκανε ? Βρήκε τον Φιν , από το Καψωχώρι Χαλκιδικής (!) και του έκοψε τη σύνδεση. Σιγά τα ωά - σκέφτηκε.

Δεν είμαι υπέρ της πειρατείας σε καμμία μορφή της. Δεν κατεβάζω ταινίες , δεν χρησιμοποιώ p2p . Όμως δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχουν πολύ χρήστες όχι στην Ελλάδα αλλά σε όλον τον κόσμο (αναλογικά) που να έχουν το office νόμιμο ,σε όλα τα pc τους. H βαφτισιμιά μου , πέρασε στο ΠΑνεπιστήμιο στο τμήμα πληροφορικής και τηλεπικοινωνιών την πρώτη φορά , και με το που μπήκε κάποιος καθηγητής για μάθημα τους είπε να πάρουν την C ++ .Ξέρετε πόσο κοστίζει ORIGINAL ?   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  

Τέλος πάντων , πάλι ξεφυγα από το θέμα. Εγώ πιστεύω πως η ενέργεια αυτή της ACN είναι σπασμωδική , κακή και αποτελεί παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή. Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πάω σε αυτήν . 

(έγραψα όμως και κάτι άλλο . παρακολουθείστε λίγο και την πορεία της εταιρίας στον οικονομικό ορίζοντα της Ελλάδας ,θα έχει ενδιαφέρον. Ρώτησα , και απάντηση δε πήρα (αν και είναι προφανής) τι σχέση έχει η συγκεκριμενη εταιρία με τα περί βασικού μετόχου νομοσχεδια . Μηπως τελικά όλα αυτά είναι στημένα - φυσικά χωρίς καμμια ανάμειξη του Φιν )   :Wink:  

Το τελευταίο ειναι τραβηγμένο φυσικά , αλλά οι καιροί είναι πονηροί .

----------


## Νικαετός

(Από όσο κατάλαβα , δεν έχουμε ξυπνήσει ακόμα . Χθες αργά το βράδυ έως ότου να γράψω ένα ποστ , είχαν ήδη δημοσιευτεί 2 - 3 σελίδες   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

Για να δούμε ,μεχρι το απόγευμα που θα γυρίσω από την δουλειά μου ,πού θα έχουμε φτάσει? )   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## poussou

Καλά μου έφυγε ο κ@λ@ς να διαβάσω 40 σελίδες....

Ρε παιδιά...Κανείς δέν ενάφερε πώς μιά εταιρίες του...μεγέθους;;; της ACN "βιάστηκε" απο την Columbia (ή όποια άλλη anyway) και άφησε να βρεθούν τα ίχνη χρήστη της ΜΕΣΩ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ ΤΗΣ   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  

Δηλαδή ΠΟΣΟ διάτρητη είναι αυτή η εταιρία;;;;

Αυτό δέν το σχολίασε ΚΑΝΕΙΣ  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## futuristic

Βασικά θα ήθελα να θέσω το όλο θέμα κάτω από ένα άλλο πρίσμα.

Το γεγονός είναι καθαρά πολιτικό όχι υπό την στενή έννοια των κομμάτων, αλλά της γενικότερης πολιτικής - τακτικής που ακολουθούν εταιρίες - κράτη - ενώσεις κρατών).

Και εξηγώ: Προσπαθούν καθημερινά, με δεκάδες νόμους και ψηφίσματα να ποινικοποιήσουν κάθε έκφανση της ζωής μας. Και ψηφίζονται, και περνάνε.

Σε λίγο καιρό δεν θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ χωρίς τον φόβο να μας την πέσουν. Κυριολεκτικά.

Παράδειγμα του έλληνα φοιτητή που έκανα έργασία για την τρομοκρατία στην Αγγλία και του την πέσαν, τον συλλάβαν και τραβιόταν καιρό...

Όλα μέσω IP.

Είναι καιρός να αντιδράσουμε μαζικά, γιατί σε λίγο καιρό ακόμη και αυτό το νομικό πλαίσιο το οποίο είδα να επικαλούνται (σωστά πράτωντας) αρκατοί εδω μέσα για να στηρίξουν τον άτυχο φίλο μας, δεν θα υπάρχει. Θα υπάρχει η πλήρη ασυδοσία των εταιριών, του εκάστοτε εκπροσώπου τους και των εκάστοτε αρχών.

Αγρυπνείτε. Και δεν εισάγω καινά δαιμόνια, είναι όλα αυτα γνωστά σε όσους ασχολούνται και πολλά είναι ήδη νόμοι ή ντιρεκτίβες της Ε.Ε.

Αυτό που μπορούμε ίσως να κάνουμε τώρα είναι μαζικά e-mail διαμαρτυρίας στην εν λόγω εταιρία, ίσως και διαμαρτυρία έξω από τα γραφεία της ΜΑΖΙΚΑ!

Η αλλυλεγγύη ήταν πάντα όπλο στα χέρια των (φαινομενικά) αδύνατων.

----------


## KyR-X

Βρε τώρα που το σκέφτωμαι οι σελίδες των ελληνικών καναλιών είναι για ΚΛΑΜΑΤΑ! Ο ένας απο τους 200 καναπέδες που χρησιμοποιούν κάθε μέρα απο τις πρωινές εκπομπές, τις σειρές και τα μαγκαζίνο(μη χε..) στοιχίζει πιο πολλύ απο τη δημιουργία και συντήρηση μιας απλής σχετικά σελίδας για ενα χρόνο...που να εχει ΕΝΑ Γ@ΜΗΜ3ΝΟ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΟ E-MAIL!! Γιατί τόση μιζέρια, δεν έμαθαν ακόμη οτι υπάρχει το ιντερνετ σ αυτό το τόπο? 
Τώρα φταίω εγω αν φτιάχνω θεωρίες συνομωσίας..    :Evil:

----------


## zardoz

*Παιδιά έχετε ξεφύγει. Μπείτε στην σελίδα επικοινωνίας της 
altecnet να τους πείτε πώς νιώθετε για αυτό που έγινε 
ΤΩΡΑ που χάνουν το μερίδιο της αγοράς:

http://www.altectelecoms.gr/pop-contact.asp

Πείτε και στους άλλους (otenet, forthnet, vivodi) πως σκέφτεστε
να πράξετε αν σας κάνουν κάτι σαν αυτό ΤΩΡΑ, που καίγονται
και τρώγονται μεταξύ τους για το μερίδιο της αγοράς:

FORTHNET: http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/for...e.aspx?p=99302
OTENET: info@otenet.gr
VIVODI: http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?sel=21
HOL: http://web.hol.gr/online/HOL/index.aspx?mid=1570   ( sales@hol.gr )
*

Σας θυμίζω



*Οι νόμοι είναι σαφείς εκεί που χρειάζεται, και ασαφείς όπου απαιτείται...*

- finn: Επειδή κατέβασες το αρχείο από κάπου (έστω και αν αυτοί το είχαν βάλει)
*δεν πάς φυλακή ούτε πληρώνεις πρόστιμο*. Η μεταφορά δεν αποτελεί πειστήριο
επειδή είναι και προϊόν υποκλοπής (τους) επειδή δεν σου είπαν ότι σε "ελέγχουν" 
για την σύνδεση αυτή (δες όμως και το παρακάτω)

- finn: Επειδή δεν "χάκαρες" την "columbia" και μπήκες χωρίς δικαιοδοσία στον 
δικτυακό τους τόπο να πάρεις το 'back to the φουτυρε", πάλι *δεν πάς φυλακή
ούτε πληρώνεις πρόστιμο*

- finn: Αν έρθουν στο σπίτι σου και βρούν το "back to the φούτουρε", τότε 
πας δικαστήριο, πληρώνεις πρόστιμο

- finn: Αν έρθουν στο σπίτι σου και βρούν ένα σωρό αντίγραφα, τότε 
την έχεις βάψει Μάζεψέ τα πάντα και πάντα στην Ουγκάντα (sic)

----------


## dearpru

έχει δίκιο ο zardoz
στείλτε τους ένα περιποιημένο μήνυμα!!!
Αν και νομίζω πως έτσι κι αλλιώς θα το λάβουν απο την πελατεία που έχουν χασει και θα χάσουν στο μέλλον.
Καλώς ή κακώς αυτά τα κατεβάσματα είναι η κύρια αιτία ύπαρξης τέτοιου είδους συνδέσεων internet.
Αν δε τους αρέσει ας το κλείσουν το μαγαζί!

----------


## grnemo

> [..] H βαφτισιμιά μου , πέρασε στο ΠΑνεπιστήμιο στο τμήμα πληροφορικής και τηλεπικοινωνιών την πρώτη φορά , και με το που μπήκε κάποιος καθηγητής για μάθημα τους είπε να πάρουν την C ++ .Ξέρετε πόσο κοστίζει ORIGINAL ? [...]


Απο το ίδιο τμήμα είμαι και εγω και μπορεί να ξέρω την βαφτισιμιά σου...πες το όνομά τις μήπως και την ξέρω....χεχεχε.αυτο που λες δεν ισχύει. η σχολή είπε το εξής:στο τάδε pc του δικτύου υπάρχει σε iso το visual studio 6 που είναι με public license from microsoft.....πηγαίνετε να το γράψετε σε ένα cdακι.
αλλά είναι λίγο άσχετο αυτό...ας επανέλθουμε στο θέμα του finN.

----------


## Gordon`s

Καλημέρα κι από μένα.
Διάβασα όλες τις σελίδες εδώ και ωφείλω να εκφράσω κάποια γνώμη και να προσθέσω κι εγώ ένα μύνημα..

Στην παρανομία ΔΕΝ είμαστε ίσοι, στο νόμο είμαστε!
Έτσι Θα ξεκινήσω και θα συνεχίσω λέγοντας, δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να γνωρίζουμε όλους τους νόμους, αλλά από την άλλη πλευρά δεν μπορούμε να δηλώσουμε άγνοια. Αλλά επειδή εδώ λίγο ξεφύγαμε, ποιος νόμος? Αφού δεν υπάρχει ΑΚΟΜΑ σαφής νόμος για αυτά τα πράγματα τα οποία συζητάμε. ΕΑΝ υπήρχε και υπάρχει, ο εκάστοτε παροχέας internet είναι υποχρεωμένος στο καλωσόρισμα e-mail, που στέλνει τουλάχιστον να μας παραπέμπει σε αυτόν τον νόμο! Για κάθε υπηρεσία υπογράφουμε συμβόλαια με όρους, για κάθε τι που αγοράζουμε καλύπτεται από διάφορες ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ και νομικά πλαίσια, δεν θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνει και με την παροχή internet? Που είναι η ενημέρωση?

Όλοι οι πιο ψαγμένοι γνωρίζουν πως στο εξωτερικό έγιναν κάποιοες καταδίκες αλλά προς Θεού!, είχαν τελείως διαφορετικό χαρακτήρα και ΤΡΟΠΟ! Το ότι καταδικάστηκαν, αν δεν κάνω λάθος 2 ήταν, για ΔΙΑΚΙΝΗΣΗ μουσικών κομματιών που καλύπτωνταν από πνευματικά δικαιώματα, αν θυμάμαι καλά μπήκαν στα σπίτια τους και κατασχέσαν τους υπολογιστές τους και αργότερα απέδειξαν ότι το υλικό το οποίο περιείχαν αυτοί το διακινούσαν στο internet. Αν δεν θυμάμαι καλά, παρακαλώ να με διαψεύσει κάποιος.

Επανερχόμενος στο θέμα μας, η ACN και η κάθε ΑCN καλώς έπραξε και είναι καλυμένη νομικά(?). Όμως, μη κατακρίνει κανείς τα μάτια του πελάτη που κάποια πράγματα τα βλέπει με άλλο μάτι. Για μένα, ΟΧΙ, ΔΕΝ ώφειλε τίποτα, ούτε ενημέρωση, ούτε τίποτα. Αλλά με ένα ειδοποιητήριο ή κάτι άλλο, σίγουρα θα συζητούσαμε διαφορετικά εδώ μέσα..

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι η ACN είναι νομικά καλυμένη! Γιατί αλλιώς, τουλάχιστον εγώ έτσι θα έπραττα, θα της έκανα τουλάχιστον ασφαλιστικά μέτρα για αρχή και θα συμβουλευόμουν κάποιον δικηγόρο για την υπόθεση αυτή. Και ξέρετε ότι οι δικηγόροι θα βρουν και την τελευταία τρύπα για να διεκδικήσεις κάτι. Επανερχόμενος δλδ στο μήνυμα που άφησε κάποιος για το φούρνο μικροκυμάτων, συγνώμη δε θυμάμαι ποιος!

Θα προσθέσω και κάποια ακόμα στοιχεία, μόλις βρω τον αδερφό μου (δικηγόρος) να μου απαντήσει σε μερικά ερωτήματα που έχω.

Αυτά προς το παρόν, καλή τύχη.
Πότης

Υ.Γ. Καλά οι μ...ς στην Ελλάδα την πέσανε με τα 10kb up? Όταν άλλοι δίνουν και 2-3 mb? Πρέπει τελικά να είναι γενικότερα ή ηλίθιοι ή πολύ έξυπνοι, κάτι το οποίο πιστεύω δεν είμαι!

----------


## pelasgian

> Αν έχω λάθος πείτε μου... Αν δεν έχω όμως πως είναι πειρατεία να κατεβάσεις κάτι για δική σου χρήση αφού δεν βγάζεις λεφτά απο αυτό?


Αφού δεν κερδίζεις, γιατί δεν πας να αγοράσεις αυτά που ΚΛΕΒΕΙΣ; Όπως και να το ονομάσεις, όπως και να πας να το καλύψεις, τα πράγματα είναι απλά: Δεν το αγόρασες, το ΕΚΛΕΨΕΣ. (Για να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους.) Προς το παρόν, λόγω της διεθνούς φύσης της κλοπής και του μέσου, τα κράτη δεν μπορούν να προστατέψουν το copyright (δικαίωμα για αντίγραφή, αυτό που έχει ο δημιουργός και όχι ΕΣΥ που το ΚΛΕΒΕΙΣ). 

Υπάρχουν προγράμματα που ο δημιουργός τους επιτρέπει την αντιγραφή τους. Τα προγράμματα είναι δε και δωρεάν. Ο κόσμος βέβαια δεν τα «μαζεύει», γιατί κάτι που είναι ΔΩΡΕΑΝ δεν έχει «αξία» να το «βουτήξεις», εξάλλου όλοι «τα άλλα χρησιμοποιούν» ΜΠΕΕΕΕ! 

Σχετικά με τον χρήστη που διεγράφηκε, η εταιρία έχει και άλλη λύση, στην οποία και θα βγει ηθικά άμεμπτη και θα μετατρέψει την δυσφήμιση σε διαφήμιση, όμως αυτό θα τους ... κοστίσει κάτι (αν διαβάζετε το forum, επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου  :Mr. Green:  ).

----------


## chatasos

Θεωρίες για να έχουμε λόγο συζήτησης...(άντε και τις φτάσαμε τις 50 σε λίγο):

Η Columbia έχει στείλει ήδη κάποια mails στην Altec για διακίνηση copyrighted υλικού από ip(s) που δείχνουν τον ίδιο συνδρομητή (finn) αλλά η Altec τα αγνοεί παντελώς. Ώσπου κάποια στιγμή γίνεται το μεγάλο μπαμ (Columbia   :Death:   Altec) οπότε η Altec τρέχει και δεν φτάνει. Τι μπορεί να κάνει? Μα φυσικά να κόψει άμεσα τον συγκεκριμένο συνδρομητή.

Και ένα καινούργιο ενδεχόμενο...

Η Altec Telecoms συνειδητοποιεί ότι αντέδρασε "πρόχειρα" στο συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό και της βγήκε εις βάρος της η όποια δημοσιότητα πήρε, οπότε στην επόμενη παρόμοια ειδοποίηση από την όποια Columbia, τους τρίζει τα δόντια υπερασπιζόμενη τους συνδρομητές της με πολύ μεγαλύτερο ζήλο από ότι θα περίμενε κανείς.  :Shocked:  

Πάμε όλοι Altec?   :Laughing:

----------


## pelasgian

> Nομιζεις οτι το cinema δεν ειναι εκμεταλλευση για παιρνουν τα λεφτα του κοσμακη? Που ειναι η δικια τους ηθικοτητα! Υπαρχει ηθος στον κοσμο του Θεαματος? Νομιζεις οτι πεινανε αυτοι? Απλα πανε να βγαλουν και απο τη μυγα ξυκγι.ΩΩ τα πηρα τωρα


Αν έχεις πρόβλημα με την ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΗ περιουσία, τότε να πας στη ΚΙΝΑ ή στη ΕΣΣΔ, εκεί τα μοιραζόντουσαν όλα. Εδώ η ιδεά είναι: «το έφτιαξα, είναι ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ, το ΠΟΥΛΑΩ (όχι το πουλάμε!) και ΚΟΝΟΜΑΩ (όχι κονομάμε)». Καλά τώρα να ΚΛΕΒΕΙΣ κάτι στη ζούλα γιατί μετράς τα ψιλά σου και δεν σε φτάνουν, να το ντύσεις και με «ηθικό μανδύα» ότι «καλά τους κάνεις» που τους κλέβεις γιατί είναι «ματσό βρωμοκαπιτάλες» είναι γελοίο, τι; μαζί τα βάλατε τα λεφτά και τη κάνατε τη ταινεία ή το πρόγραμμα; Στο κάτω κάτω, αν δεν σου αρέσει, μην το δεις, μην το χρησιμοποιείς. Αν το θες όμως «as-is», τότε κάνει τόσο.

Αυτά, στα λέω για να ξέρετε τι θα σας πούνε αν ποτέ σας βουτήξουν και σας κάτσουν σε κάνα σκαμνί, με τις μ@λ@κίες που κάνετε.

edit: α, και μία άλλη δικαιολογία: «αμάρτησα για το παιδί μου», «το χρειαζόμουνα το πρόγραμμα, γιατί είμαι φοιτητής και δεν μου φτάναν». Ξέρεις τι θα σου πουν; ΣΤΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΜΑΣ, ΔΕΝ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΟΔΟΤΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΣΠΟΥΔΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΑΛΑΚΟΠΙΤΟΥΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ (ειδικά οι αμερικάνοι δεν το καταλαβαίνουν με τίποτα, γιατί όσοι σπούδασαν πλήρωναν $20.000 δίδακτρα ανά έτος στο πανεπιστήμιο, οπότε το να μην πάρεις το autocad γιατί «δεν έχεις» $400 για τη φοιτητική άδεια τους αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορους.) Σου λέει: «έχεις για να πάρεις αμάξι, 5 ποτά τη βραδυά με τη γκόμενα, διακοπές το καλοκαίρι, αλλά δεν έχεις για να πάρεις το πρόγραμμα που κάνεις τη δουλειά σου και κονομάς; φάε έξι μηνάκια μέσα να αναπροσαρμόσεις τις προτεραιότητές σου».

----------


## kman_gr

> λοιπόν να σας πω εγώ τι έπαθα ...
> ήμουν συνδρομητής στην otenet και μου έκοψαν τη συνδρομή γιατί κατέβαζα παράνομα την Αλίκη στο Ναυτίκό... δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως με βρήκαν.... 
> και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό θα πάνε μέσα και την μάνα μου και την θεία μου που είδαν την πειρατική αυτή ταινια (κάτι σαν το the ring ...όποιος την βλέπει πάει μέσα...)
> Κρύμα πάντως γιατί δεν πρόλαβα να κατεβάσω τον ΘΟΥ-ΒΟΥ....



XAXAXA
ΡΕ φιλε πες μας και εμάς που να βρούμε ΘΟΥ ΒΟΥ.
ΧΑΧΑΧΑ
Και ας πάμε φυλακή!!!!

OVER!!!!

----------


## Slay

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από dpan
> 
> Nομιζεις οτι το cinema δεν ειναι εκμεταλλευση για παιρνουν τα λεφτα του κοσμακη? Που ειναι η δικια τους ηθικοτητα! Υπαρχει ηθος στον κοσμο του Θεαματος? Νομιζεις οτι πεινανε αυτοι? Απλα πανε να βγαλουν και απο τη μυγα ξυκγι.ΩΩ τα πηρα τωρα 
> 
> 
> Αν έχεις πρόβλημα με την ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΗ περιουσία, τότε να πας στη ΚΙΝΑ ή στη ΕΣΣΔ, εκεί τα μοιραζόντουσαν όλα. Εδώ η ιδεά είναι: «το έφτιαξα, είναι ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ, το ΠΟΥΛΑΩ (όχι το πουλάμε!) και ΚΟΝΟΜΑΩ (όχι κονομάμε)». Καλά τώρα να ΚΛΕΒΕΙΣ κάτι στη ζούλα γιατί μετράς τα ψιλά σου και δεν σε φτάνουν, να το ντύσεις και με «ηθικό μανδύα» ότι «καλά τους κάνεις» που τους κλέβεις γιατί είναι «ματσό βρωμοκαπιτάλες» είναι γελοίο, τι; μαζί τα βάλατε τα λεφτά και τη κάνατε τη ταινεία ή το πρόγραμμα; Στο κάτω κάτω, αν δεν σου αρέσει, μην το δεις, μην το χρησιμοποιείς. Αν το θες όμως «as-is», τότε κάνει τόσο.


μπορεις να μου πεις ποια εποχη ηταν αυτη που ολοι αγοραζαν ειτε δισκους, ειτε κασσετες , ειτε βιντεοταινιες, και ΔΕΝ τις εδιναν η εγραφαν στους φιλους και γνωστους τους?
Να σου απαντησω εγω, ΠΟΤΕ δεν υπηρξε τετοια εποχη, ολοι δινουν,δανειζουν,αντιγραφουν αυτο που αγορασαν σε φιλους και γνωστους, το μονο που εχει αλλαξει πλεον ειναι το μεσον και η ταχυτητα, και καμια εταιρια παραγωγης δεν μπορουσε, δεν μπορει, και ουτε και προκειται να μπορεσει ποτε να κανει κατι γιαυτο, γιατι απλα ετσι συμπεριφερεται ο κοσμος, ΟΛΟΣ ο κοσμος.

----------


## wolfy

musikmaster  δεν κατάλαβες!!! Θα σε δικάσουν όχι σαν πειρατή αλλά σαν νεκρόφιλο και κοπρολάγνο. Η Αλική στο οχετό

----------


## blackjim

> Η ολη συζητηση μου αφησε μια σοβαρη απορια
> 
> Την ωρα που ο μεγας παρανομος κατεβαζε το παρανομοτατο υλικο του,και ως εκ τουτου απεβληθη, τι κατεβαζαν οι υπολοιποι εντιμοτατοι πελατες της σεβαστοτατης εταιρειας;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> Πιθανες απαντησεις¨:
> 
> - Δεν εχει αλλους πελατες ,οποτε εδιωξε και τον τελευταιο για να κλεισει
> 
> -Οι υπολοιποι πελατες εβαλαν ADSL διοτι ως γνωστον ειναι οπαδοι των πασης φυσεως διαφημιστικων pop-ups
> ...


&lt;απλα μια διευκρινιση>
(απ 'οσα καταλαβα) ο συγκεκριμενος την επαθε γιατι κατεβασε απο συγκεκριμενο torrent-δολωμα. Γι'αυτο μονο εξηγειται το οτι δεν εγινε κατι παρομοιο στους υπολοιπους downloaders...
&lt;/απλα μια διευκρινιση>

εχω προμηθευτει μπολικο ποπ κορν και θα παρακολουθησω  καθε post του serial που ευγενικα προσφερει το ADSLgr  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## spiros19

Εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει γιατι μερικοι τα λενε τοσο χοντρα...
Αποκλειεται να μην εχει καποιος εστω και 1 παρανομο προγραμμα-δεδομενο... Οχι οτι ειναι σωστο, απλα αποκλειεται να μην εχεις...
Επιπλεον, Αποκλειεται η δισκογραφικες να κανουν μηνυσεις σε ολο τον κοσμο που κατεβαζει ΜΡ3-ταινιες... ( ειναι πανω απο 20 εκατομμυρια ατομα μονο στην ευρωπη) Θα εχουμε ενα μικρο προβλημα με τις φυλακες μας, δεν θα μας χωρανε...  :P  :P 
Απλα να ευχεστε ολοι να μην ειστε ο πρωτος που θα πανε στα δικαστηρια μονο και μονο για εκφοβισμο... ΓΙατι ετσι θα γινει ειναι σιγουρο... Εδω ηδη και μερικοι (μαζι και εγω) το σκεφτομαστε 2-3 φορες παραπανω πριν μπουμε στα Ρ2Ρ...

----------


## 8ball

Κινηματογράφο δεν πάω.
Δεν κατεβάζω ταινίες από το net γιατί ακόμα και με ADSL κάνουν πολλή ώρα για να κατέβουν και βαριέμαι.
Τα DVDs τα νοικιάζω για 2 euros από το Video Club και όσα τα γουστάρω τα αντιγράφω και τα κρατάω για προσωπικό αρχείο.
Δεν πρόκειται δε να τους πληρώσω τα λεφτά που ζητάνε για την αγορά original DVD στον αιώνα τον άπαντα.

Δεν βλέπω λοιπόν που "ζημιώνω" την κάθε Columbia ώστε να διαμαρτύρεται για διαφυγόντα κέρδη.

Όσο για την ACN, κ..εταιρεία ήτανε, είναι και θα είναι!(Από τότε που ήταν AIAS)
Κρίμα σ' αυτούς που της πλήρωσαν έστω και ένα σέντσι.

----------


## Candlemass

*Προς όλους αυτούς που "κόπτονται" για τα πνευματικα δικαιώματα και στέλνουν τον τρομοκράτη-πειρατή στην πυρά, έχω να πώ (διαβάζοντας ΚΑΙ τις 41 σελίδες από χθές το βράδυ) ότι εάν δεν έχουν αντιγράψει ΠΟΤΕ ούτε μια κασέτα για το στερεοφωνικό τους, ούτε ένα CD για τον υπολογιστή τους, ούτε ένα DVD για την φέτα τους, ούτε έχουν φωτοτυπήσει βιβλία, ούτε έχουν τραγουδήσει ποτέ κάποιο γνωστό τραγούδι μπροστά σε κοινό (πράγματα τα οποία αποτελούν παράβαση του νόμου περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων), ΤΟΤΕ ας έρθουν να μας κάνουν κύρηγμα... (που δεν ύπαρχει ούτε 1 στο δισεκατομμύριο να υπάρχει τέτοιος χρήστης εδώ μέσα!)
Και επειδή φωνάζετε συνέχεια ότι πειρατεία=κλοπή, μην μου πείτε "ναι, μα εμείς δεν κατεβάζαμε συνέχεια, μια φωτοτυπία π.χ. κάναμε..." γιατί όπως θα ξέρετε, στην κλοπή δεν μετράει η ποσότητα, αλλά η πράξη. Είμαστε λοιπόν ΟΛΟΙ πειρατές (άσχετα αν η έννοια του πειρατή είναι ταυτόσημη με χρηματικό κέρδος, κάτι που στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων δεν ισχύει. Αυτό δεν το λέμε, αρκεί να λέμε ότι είναι "πειρατές"...)

Για να επανέλθω στο θέμα, αυτά είναι ΚΑΡΑΓΚΙΟΖΙΛΙΚΙΑ της ACN!!! Μου θύμισαν τον νόμο που πάνε να περάσουνε στην Δυτική Ελλάδα σχετικά με την υπερβολική ταχύτητα... Όποιος πάει πάνω από 140km/h του κατάσχουμε το αυτοκίνητο! Όποιος κατεβάζει copyrighted υλικό από το internet του κόβουμε τη σύνδεση!
Έλα όμως που τέτοιες πρακτικές είναι αντισυνταγματικές, γιατί εφ'όσον ο νόμος είναι ίδιος για όλους και όλοι είναι ισότιμοι απέναντι στο νόμο (ο οποίος στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση πρακτικά ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝ για την Ελλάδα), ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΟΙΝΕΣ είναι ίδιες για ίδια παραπτώματα... Το ίδιο είναι να κατάσχεις Mercedes και το ίδιο Lada? Το ίδιο είναι να κόψεις DSL384 και το ίδιο 1MBps?? Αν ο Finn ήταν σε 1MBps δεν θα του έκοβαν πάλι την σύνδεση;

Α ΡΕ ΕΛΛΑΝΤΑ ΑΤΑΝΑΤΗ...

P.S. μπορεί να είναι το 1ο μου post αλλά δεν είμαι και τόσο n00b... δεν γράφτηκα χθές στο forum μόνο και μόνο για να απαντήσω εδω... όποιος θέλει κοιτάει ημερομηνία εγγραφής*

----------


## soupia

Το thread έχει πάρει πολλές τροπές, για να συνοψίσω έχει περάσει από τα εξής ερωτήματα στις 40+ σελίδες του:
-Λέει αλήθεια ο Finn; 
---> Η πλειοψηφία απάντησε οτι ναι

-Μπορούμε να προστατευθούμε από τέτοια περιστατικά; 
---> Έγινε σαφές πως όχι

-Έπραξε η ACN σωστά; 
---> Όχι και καταδικάστικε σε βαριά ποινή από το λαϊκο δικαστήριο

-Ποιό είναι το σχετικο νομικό πλαίσιο γύρο από την υπόθεση; 
---> Ασαφές αν όχι ανύπαρκτο, προκαλεί σύγχηση και ακόμα συζητάται

-Διατρέχει κίνδυνο ο φίλος μας ο finn;
---> ΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ πως όχι

-Έχει δικαιοδοσία μια οποιαδήποτε ξένη εταιρία να απαιτήσει οτιδήποτε από έναν πελάτη μιας εγχώριας μέσω αυτής;
---> Συμφωνούμε πως ΟΧΙ

-Αποτελεί το κατέβασμα τέτοιων αρχείων μέρος της ελευθερίας της έκφρασης;
---> Το συζητάμε ακόμα (τωρινή τροπή του θέματος)

-Είναι πειρατία το κατέβασμα ενός αρχείου και είναι ηθικά διακαιολογημένο;
---> Αν βγάλουμε άκρη σε αυτο....

----------


## ilias

Το θέμα φαίνεται να έχει τουλάχιστον δύο σκέλη. 
Κάποιοι ασχολούνται με το πως η Columbia έχει επαφές με την Altec και κατασκοπεύουν τους χρήστες της,αν επι΄τρέπεται και τι κάνουμε γι αυτό και κάποιοι άλλοι ασχολούνται με την ηθική και νομική υπόσταση της χρήσης και διακίνησης "παράνομου" υλικού. Κατ' αρχήν εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν γνωρίζω κανένα απολύτως "νόμιμο" σε ότι αφορά το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Και δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει κιόλας... Ποιος για παράδειγμα σταμάτησε να χρησιμοποιει το winzip μετα τις 30 μέρες. Μάλλον οι εταιρίες (δισκογραφικές, κινηματογραφικές) αντί να παίρνουν το μύνημα και να ρίχνουν τις τιμές, γίνονται hackers και με αντίστοιχα "παράνομο" τρόπο προσπαθούν να εντοπίσουν κάποιον ώστε να διαδοθεί το θέμα και ίσως να ελλατωθούν οι χρήστες p2p. Μέσα στο χάος του internet δεν νομίζω οτι ελέγχεται η κατάσταση...

----------


## soupia

Ένα άλλο θέμα που με απασχολεί τώρα είναι το εξής. Τι θα κερδίσει η κάθε Columbia με αυτές της τακτικές; Αν κρίνω από εμένα έχει ήδη χάσει με αυτήν την πράξη. Είναι γελοίο να λέμε οτι το Divx π.χ. θα τους κάνει ζημιά. Εγώ τον χρόνο υπολογίζω να βλέπω 10-15 ταινίες στο cinema και φαντάζομαι οτι θα νοικιάζω καμμιά 50αριά ακόμα από το VC της γειτονιάς. Ναι έχω κατεβάσει και 4-5 ταινίες αλλά τελικά από αυτές έχω δει μόνο την μια και τις άλλες τις έχω σβήσει. Όχι για ηθικούς λόγους και κουραφέξαλα αλλά γιατί με ενδιέφεραν ΠΟΛΥ οι ταινίες και τελικά περίμενα να βγουν στον σινεμα για να τις δω όπως πρέπει και όχι στριμωγμένος μπροστα στο PC με μερικούς φίλους. (αλλά και την μια που είδα καλά έκανα γιατί ήταν τελικά πολυδιαφημισμένη πατάτα και γλίτωσα να πάω cinema).

Συνοψίζοντας είμαι πελάτης της βιομηχανίας ταινιών για 50-70 κομμάτια ανά έτος (σινεμά και dvd), 'απόλαυσα' και μια ταινία χωρίς να πληρώσω. Διαφυγόντα κέρδη από εμένα φέτος 1-2 ευρώ (τόσα φαντάζομαι παίρνουν από κάθε εισητήριο) αν τελικά είχα πάει να δω την συγκεκριμένη πατ...εε...ταινία. Που στο κάτω κάτω αυτά τα χρήματα θα μπορούσε να τα είχε χάσει αν ένας φίλος είχε νοικιάσει αργότερα το DVD και το έβλεπα τσάμπα και πάλι. 


Ποιά θα είναι η αντίδραση μου μετά από αυτά; Θα μειώσω τις ταινίες (μπορεί να είμαι και να αντιδρώ συναισθηματικα) και όταν βλέπω columbia μπορεί και να αποφεύγω την ταινία. Με αυτή την πολιτική κάθε εταιρία θα χάσει. Εγώ προσωπικά οτι είναι να αγοράσω το αγοράζω, τώρα βέβαια έχω και πολλά κατεβασμένα/ αντιγραμμένα κτλ αλλά αυτό δεν αλλάζει τίποτα. Δεν θα τα είχα αγοράσει. Εκεί που έχω πχ. 6 games στον δίσκο μου, εκ των οποίων τα 2 γνήσια, άντε ζόρι να είχα 1 παραπάνω αν δεν είχα καθόλου κόπιες. Κάποιος είπε οτι όλοι έχουμε κάτι αντιγραμένο/κατεβασμένο, εγώ θα απαντήσω οτι και όλοι μας έχουμε και κάτι γνήσιο/νοικιασμένο/έχουμε πάει cinema. Τώρα αν τους πειράζει που έχουμε και απολαμβάνουμε και κάτι παραπάνω από ότι έχουμε πληρώσει, θα τους γυρίσει boomerang!

----------


## grnemo

Σωστός ο candlemass.... Αν είχε 1 mbit θα του έλεγαν και ευχαριστώ!!!!!!!!!!!
χεχεχεχεχεχε

----------


## soupia

Το να κατεβάσεις ένα παχνίδι που είναι 6 χρονών και πάνω (νομίζω) δεν αποτελεί αδίκημα γιατί ο κατασκευαστής δεν περιμένει άλλα κέρδη από το συγκεριμένο προϊον και έτσι παίρνει την ταμπέλα abandonware και το βρίσκεις παντού. Δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο και με τις ταινίες. Π.χ. περιμένει άλλα κέρδη από την ταινία η columbia; Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να την τιμά η διακίνηση της εν λόγω ταινίας μετά από τόσα χρόνια. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό ευσταθεί και επίσημα οτι δηλαδή κάτι παίρνει ας πούμε 'public lisence' μετά από πολλαααα χρόνια. Μάλλον αυτό είναι κάτι άτυπο που γίνεται με τις εταιρίες παιχνιδιών. Πάντως θα ήταν καλή υπεράσπιση λέτε να επικαλεστεί κάποιος οτι το κατέβασε επειδή δεν κυκλοφορεί πια λόγω παλαιότητας;

----------


## nickg78

> Βρε παιδιά έχει κανένας από εδώ τη δυνατότητα να δώσει την είδηση και σε άλλες σελίδες του χώρου (pcmag,log,insomnia,techteam κτλ) ώστε να γίνει γνωστή η ιστορία 
> μπας και οι εταιρείες πάρουν απόφαση να προστατεύουν τους πελάτες τους?


Από το techteam έχουμε ήδη δει την παρούσα συζήτηση, την παρακολουθούμε με ενδιαφέρον και υπάρχει ανάλογο topic στο εκεί forum για το περιστατικό. 

Μέχρι τη Δευτέρα θα έχει αναρτηθεί και σαν είδηση στην κεντρική μας σελίδα, εφόσον συμφωνεί και ο Finn βέβαια, καθώς μάλλον αποτελεί κάτι πρωτόγνωρο για τα δεδομένα του ελληνικού Internet. :? Η είδηση θα έχει καθαρά ενημερωτικό σκοπό, δεν θα έχει σχόλια υπέρ της μίας ή της άλλης πλευράς, τα σχόλια ας τα κάνουν όσοι τη διαβάσουν.  :Smile:

----------


## Finn

Την ταινια πηγα να την κατεβασω γιατι δε την βρηκα σε 2-3 video clubs της περιοχης μου.Αν ηθελα να την αγορασα θα επερνα κανα πακετο με την τριλογια απ το 2play.
Το Lord of the rings πχ σε καμια περιπτωση δε θα το κατεβαζα.Το πρωτο μερος το πηρα με 40ε..δεν ειχε τη συσκευασια δωρου αλλιως θα δινα 80.Το δευτερο το πηρα στα 80 και τωρα περιμενω τα 1000 ευρω του κρατους (φοιτιτικο στεγαστικο επιδομα) για να πληρωσω πολλες υποχρεωσεις αλλα και για να παρω μερικες ταινιες και μερικες συλλογες απ το Compactdisc club.
Αλλα στην τελικη δε ξερω γιατι πρεπει ν απολογουμε κιολας.
Ευχαριστω παντως για την υποστηριξη.Δε περιμενα το θεμα να παρει τετοια διασταση.
ΣΑββατο σημερα,δε με πηραν 2 μερες τωρα Σαββατιατικα θα με παρει τηλ το νομικο τους τμημα?

----------


## Sleeper

Δύσκολο να δεχτείς τηλέφωνο ΣΚ. Απο δευτέρα πάλι. Θα καθόμαστε όλοι σ`αμαμένα κάρβουνα να περιμένουμε τις εξελίξεις   :Evil:

----------


## Lazy Dog

Και ΑΝ σε παρουν τηλεφωνο...  :Shocked:

----------


## wintech2003

Ρε συ Finn, δεν είμαι εναντίων σου.. αλλα γιατι δεν τους παιρνεις εσύ τηλέφωνο την Δευτερα το πρωι?

Και κάνε και ενα login με τον λογαριασμό σου στην αλλαγή στοιχείων σύνδεσης στο site της ACN και έλεγξε αν καταρχάς έχουν τα στοιχεία σου ώστε να σε βρούνε...

Πάντως έμαθα κάποια πράγματα, και πραγματικά... εισαι τυχερος που σου κόψανε την σύνδεση  :Wink:  

Κάποια εταιρία, κάπου εδώ στην Ελλάδα, έτρεχε και δεν πρόφτανε σε παρόμοιο περιστατικό μέσω ACN... Εφαγε τρελλά πρόστιμα και ακόμα δεν έχει ξεμπερδέψει.

Προφανώς και αυτός ήταν ο λόγος άμεσης διακοπής της σύνδεσης σου. Μάλλον η Columbia είχε πατήσει γερά το πόδι στην ACN και για το δικό σου καλό έκανε αυτό που έκανε, το οποίο τελικά βέβαια της βγήκε μπουμερανγκ, για διάφορους λόγους που προαναφέρονται διάσπαρτα στις προηγούμενες 42 σελίδες.

Anyway, το γεγονός ειναι οτι εγώ στην θέση σου θα έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο κατ'αρχας.. να μαθω τί γινετε.. αν θα πάρω πίσω τα λεφτά μου (μα καλα 3 μέρες δεν πήρες ενα τηλέφωνο????)... και μια επίσημη επιστολή/απάντηση για ποιο λόγο ακριβώς διακόπηκε η σύνδεση σου.

Και μετα σκαναρε την και πόσταρε την   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  

Αυτά   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## HellV1L

acn... λαμπρακης , μπομπολας και σια... τι περιμενετε?

----------


## porosis

> Το να κατεβάσεις ένα παχνίδι που είναι 6 χρονών και πάνω (νομίζω) δεν αποτελεί αδίκημα γιατί ο κατασκευαστής δεν περιμένει άλλα κέρδη από το συγκεριμένο προϊον και έτσι παίρνει την ταμπέλα abandonware και το βρίσκεις παντού. Δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο και με τις ταινίες. Π.χ. περιμένει άλλα κέρδη από την ταινία η columbia; Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να την τιμά η διακίνηση της εν λόγω ταινίας μετά από τόσα χρόνια. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό ευσταθεί και επίσημα οτι δηλαδή κάτι παίρνει ας πούμε 'public lisence' μετά από πολλαααα χρόνια. Μάλλον αυτό είναι κάτι άτυπο που γίνεται με τις εταιρίες παιχνιδιών. Πάντως θα ήταν καλή υπεράσπιση λέτε να επικαλεστεί κάποιος οτι το κατέβασε επειδή δεν κυκλοφορεί πια λόγω παλαιότητας;


Νομίζω υπάρχει χρονικό όριο(αρκετές δεκαετίες) μετά το οποίο κάποιες ταινίες θα γίνονταν public domain, αλλά μόλις έφτασε η ημερομηνία να "ελευθερωθούν" κάποιες αρχαίες ταινίες όπως το Καζαμπλάνκα (μιλάμε για ταινίες εποχής Ακρόπολης  :Laughing:  ), αυξήθηκε το όριο  :Evil:

----------


## Finn

Φιλε μου εγω τους πηρα τηλ και χθες και προχθες καμποσες φορες αλλα παντα ελειπε η υπευθυνη νομικου τμηματος.Μου ειπαν εχει κι αλλες δουλειες να κανει.
Εγω θα ξαναπαρω τηλ την Δευτερα.
Αντε καλο απογευμα.Παω για καφε :P



P.s login δε μπορω να κανω στη σελιδα τους.Εχει διαγραφει ο λογαριασμος μου.Τα στοιχεια μου τα εχουν απο τηλεφωνικη μας επικοινωνια οταν πηρα πρωτη φορα πριν κατι μηνες για να αγορασω ενα μηνα DSL.Ποτε ομως δεν υπεγραψα καποιο συμβολαιο τους.

----------


## chatasos

> *Κάποια* εταιρία, *κάπου* εδώ στην Ελλάδα, έτρεχε και δεν πρόφτανε σε *παρόμοιο* περιστατικό μέσω ACN... Εφαγε τρελλά πρόστιμα και ακόμα δεν έχει ξεμπερδέψει.


We need details 8) αν φυσικά επιτρέπεται...

----------


## bond

42 σελίδες σε 2 μέρες και 164 online χρήστες.
Τι στοίχημα ότι μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο, θα το πούνε στις ειδήσεις ή ακόμα καλύτερα στο Χίο και τη Τατιάνα.
Προσπάθησα να διαβάσω τα περισσότερα και ξέρω ότι πολλά από αυτά που θα γράψω ήδη έχουν γραφτεί και ότι έτσι και αλλιώς θα χαθούν μέσα στην πλημύρα των post.

Γιατί είσαστε όλοι τόσο κατηγορηματικοί ότι αυτό που έκανε ο Finn ήταν παράνομο;
Διαβάσατε στο νόμο περι πνευματικών δικαιώματων τον διαχωρισμό μεταξύ προσωπικής χρήσης και εμπορικής εκμετάλλευσης;
Επίσης ότι πληρώνουμε ποσοστά για κάθε κενό DVD, DVD-recorder, φωτοτυπικό, ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή κ.λ.π. στους οργανισμούς διαχείρισης πνευματικών δικαιώματων;
Υπάρχει το προηγούμενο της δίκης των κινηματογραφικών εταιριών εναντίον της SONY για το VCR (τι ειρωνία, μιας που πλέον η SONY πρωταγωνιστεί στη δίωξη).
Δεν είμαι νομικός, αλλά βρίσκω πολύ απίθανο να καταδικαστεί τελικός χρήστης επειδή αν δεν πλήρωνε ή δεν πληρωνόταν για αυτό.
Το θέμα είναι σημαντικό και δεν περιμένω να λυθεί μέσα από ένα φορουμ. Μακάρι να υπήρχε μία ένωση προστασίας των χρηστών του ιντερνετ, που να μπορούσε να υπερασπιστεί τα δικαιώματα του Finn και του κάθε Finn (μην ακούσω για την ΕΕΧΙ, παρά μόνο σαν ανέκδοτο).

Η συμπεριφορά της ACN είναι απαράδεκτη και απλά ενδεικτική του ερασιτεχνισμού τους.

----------


## Joe_Doe

> Κάποια εταιρία, κάπου εδώ στην Ελλάδα, έτρεχε και δεν πρόφτανε σε παρόμοιο περιστατικό μέσω ACN... Εφαγε τρελλά πρόστιμα και ακόμα δεν έχει ξεμπερδέψει.


Γιατί αυτή η εταιρεία δεν ενημέρωσε από την αρχή και τις άλλες εταιρείς  έτσι ώστε με κάποιο τρόπο να ενεργήσουν μαζικά και να βρούνε τρόπους προστασίας (κατά βάση νομικούς) τόσο των χρηστών όσο και των συμφερόντων τους  :Question: . Αν δεν το έχουν κάνει ήδη, ποτέ δεν είναι αργά  :Idea: . Η "ισχύς εν τη ενώσει". Αλλιώς θα αντιδράσει ένας X provider μεμονωμένα και αλλιώς 10 providers μαζί         
στις απειλές των ξένων εταιρειών!

----------


## kman_gr

Τελίκα ο Finn κάνει τη καλύτερη δουλειά
Πάω και εγώ για καφέ.

Ρε παιδιά νομίζω ότι το έχουμε κουράσει λίγο.
επανερχόμαστε συνεχώς στα ίδια και τα ίδια

- Ο Finn είναι ο γκαντέμης της παρέας.Που η όλη κατάσταση έπεσε πάνω του.
- Προβλέπω και συνέχεια. Το κακό είναι ότι έγινε η αρχή. 

Το θέμα είναι να βρούμε και εμείς τρόπο να καλύφθούμε απέναντι στους ISP(το ξέρω είναι δύσκολο).

Συγνώμη Αλλά όλοι ΛΕΜΕ αερολογίες(και βάζω και τον εαυτό μου μέσα)γιατί πολύ απλά δε γνωρίζουμε το νομικό πλαίσιο που διέπει τη συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση!!!! 

Το θέμα είναι να μας πει στα σίγουρα ένας δικηγόρος Ο οποίος θα έχει ασχολιθεί με το θέμα των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, το τι προβλέπει ο νόμος και πάνω απ' ολα τι παραθυράκια υπάρχουν.

ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΤΟ mail ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤA UNIVERSAL STUDIOS και όχι απο τη COLUMBIA.

καλό απόγευμα

ciao!!!!!

----------


## Sub!im3

> Το να κατεβάσεις ένα παχνίδι που είναι 6 χρονών και πάνω (νομίζω) δεν αποτελεί αδίκημα γιατί ο κατασκευαστής δεν περιμένει άλλα κέρδη από το συγκεριμένο προϊον και έτσι παίρνει την ταμπέλα abandonware και το βρίσκεις παντού.


Απλώς να προσθέσω οτι ούτε στα παιχνίδια είναι τόσο απλό το θέμα. Μερικοί κατασκευαστές * επιλέγουν*  να γίνουν τα παιχνίδια τους abandonware, αλλά πολλοί άλλοι (πχ Sierra)δεν το κάνουν, κυρίως γιατί κυκλοφορούν αραιά και που διάφορες συλλογές με παλιά classics...

----------


## Ducklord

Τσατάσο:
Έχει βρεθεί τρόπος να δημιουργηθεί ΙΔΙΟ χάς από άλλο αρχείο. Λυπάμαι που δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες, μα τότε θα έπρεπε να σε σκοτώσω... :-)
Σοβαρά τώρα, απλώς το είχαν συζητήσει στο Σλάσντοτ και δεν είχα κρατήσει λίνκ. Είχε βρεθεί ένα πρόβλημα στη λογική του Hashing που επέτρεπε όχι μόνο τη δημιουργία ίδιου hash από άλλο αρχείο, μα και την αφαίρεση τμήματος ενός αρχείου και την αντικατάστασή του με άλλο ενώ το hash θα παρέμενε το ίδιο (σημαντικότατο πρόβλημα ασφάλειας).

Πελάσγιε, όταν σε πιάνει το Μανιάτικό σου μου τη βιδώνεις..! Ρε ξάδερφε, τα έχουμε ξαναπεί. Από ΕΜΑΣ τρώνε, και ΔΕΝ εννοώ "τους πλερώνουμε τα προϊόντα τους". ΕΜΕΙΣ είμαστε "η βιομηχανία τους". Όλοι μα όλοι όσοι εργάζονται τόσο στην "ενεργή παραγωγή" ψηφιακού περιεχόμενου, στην επεξεργασία γραφικών, βίντεο, στα ειδικά εφέ, στην επεξεργασία ήχου, στη φωτογραφία, στον προγραμματισμό, στο ντουπλικάρισμα και την παραγωγή μέσων κ.λπ. έχουν μάθει τη δουλειά τους χρησιμοποιώντας ΚΑΙ πειρατικά. Το ξέρουν όλοι αυτό. Και εσύ. Μπορεί να μην φαίνεται "σωστό" μα, δυστυχώς, είναι. Θές και συγκεκριμένες αποδείξεις; Ψάξε για StormC και Capital Punishment. Το έχω ξαναπεί. Πρόκειται για το καλύτερο beat`em up που βγήκε ποτέ σε Amiga. Οι προγραμματιστές του ήταν 17χρονοι Κροάτες (αν θυμάμαι καλά τη χώρα) που το έφτιαξαν με πειρατικό compiler (δεν είχαν δεκάρα στην τσέπη τους) για χάρη της ClickBoom, και για αμοιβή ο ένας πήρε μία Amiga, ο άλλος ένα genlock κ.λπ... ΑΥΤΗ είναι η βιομηχανία που "ζητά να προστατέψει τα δικαιώματά της";;;
 Πριν 2 μήνες έγινε άλλο μπάχαλο: ένα από τα αρχεία ήχου των Windows φάνηκε επεξεργασμένο με πειρατική έκδοση προγράμματος επεξεργασίας ήχου. Στο stream βρισκόταν κρυμμένο το όνομα στο οποίο είχε γίνει register το πρόγραμμα που το επεξεργάστηκε. Υπήρχαν δύο πιθανότητες: ή ο υπέυθυνος της MS για αυτό είχε χρησιμοποιήσει πειρατικό λογισμικό, ή ήταν ο ίδιος ένας πειρατής που άφηνε να γίνονται leak και διάφορα release. Φυσικά, από τότε, ούτε φωνή, ούτε ακρόαση.
 Ο διάσημος Μεντζέλος (χεχεχεχε) που, φαντάζομαι, θα νοιάζεται για τα φράγκα που βγάζει από τα σιντάκια του, είχε πηδήξει τον κόσμο στη φάρσα και τη βωμολοχία, παράλληλα καταγράφοντας παρανόμως τις συνομιλίες και χρησιμοποιώντας τις δημοσίως για την πλάκα του.
 Το αγαπημένο παιδί της ελληνικής δισκογραφίας, ο Φοίβος, αντιγράφει τα κομμάτια του από διάσημες ξένες επιτυχίες και όλοι κάνουν τον ηλίθιο (δεν θέλω να πιστεύω πως είναι πραγματικά, ΤΟΣΟ ηλίθιοι). Αν ο Moby είχε ακούσει τα προπέρσινα χίτ του Φοίβου, τόσο αυτός όσο και η κλίκα των Βίσση, Βανδή, Βαρδή και όλο το σκυλολόϊ θα έπαιζε στα πεζοδρόμια των εξαρχείων με το χέρι απλωμένο. Αμφιβάλω, βλέπεις, αν έχουν πληρώσει δικαιώματα στο παραμικρό για τη χρήση των riffs και beats του.
 Σε ερώτησή μου προς άτομο "εντός του χώρου της διαφήμισης" για το "αν πλερώνονται δικαιώματα για τα κομμάτια που χρησιμοποιούνται", μου είχε πει πως "στις διαφημίσεις συχνά, στις ταινίες σπανιότερα" (μιλώντας για την ελληνική πραγματικότητα). Απλώς, κάποιος από την παραγωγή της ταινίας / διαφήμισης "τα βρίσκει" με κάποιον από την εταιρία που έχει τα δικαιώματα και... πάπαλααα! Μπορεί και να με δούλευε, βέβαια, μα αμφιβάλω.
 Η Sony Music παράγει μουσικά σιντιά και λέει πως "απαγορεύεται κάθε αντιγραφή". Η Sony Hardware παράγει κοπιαδόρικα και λέει "αντιγράψτε τη μουσική σας". Μαζί, βγάζει και mp3 players. Η μία, ουσιαστικά, δηλώνει πως είναι παράνομη η άλλη (μπηλήβ μη, έχω μιλήσει ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ με υπέυθυνους των δύο υποτμημάτων της "μαμάς Sony" και ο ένας ακυρώνει τον άλλο).

ΑΥΤΗ είναι η κατάσταση σήμερα φίλε μου. Και αν πιστεύεις πως εγώ τώρα εργάζομαι και ενισχύω την όλη βιομηχανία έχοντας διδαχθεί τη χρήση του Photoshop, του Premiere κ.λπ. σε κάποια σχολή, μάλλον δεν έχεις πάρει πρέφα το πώς δουλεύει το σύστημα. Το γέλιο είναι πως αν σταματούσαμε όλοι να ασχολούμαστε με τα πειρατικά και ξεκινούσαμε το, ξέρω'γω, πλέξιμο, οι εταιρίες αυτές σε μία δεκαετία θα κλειδαμπάρωναν τα κτήρια και θα έπιαναν πόστο στη λαϊκή. Διότι, τους έρχεται πολύ, ΠΑΡΑ πολύ βολικό να στελεχώνουν θέσεις με "άτομα που ξέρουν" μα που δεν έχουν σπουδάσει επίσημα το θέμα επάνω στο οποίο εργάζονται, αφού το κόστος είναι πολύ, πάρα πολύ μικρότερο από έναν ισάξιο με αυτούς μα "επίσημα αναγνωρισμένο" γνώστη.

Άειντε
Πολλά έγραψα πάλι

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## al3xis

Το περίεργο, ή μάλλον τα 2 περίεργα της υποθεσης κατά την άποψη μου είναι τα εξής:

1. Γιατί η ACN να κόψει με τη μία τη σύνδεση του φίλου και να μην του στείλει απλά μια προειδοποίηση όπως γίνεται και από άλλους proivider σε ελλάδα και εξωτερικό.

2. Γιατί το Back to the future? Και φυτεμένο να ήταν όπως λένε πόσοι θα κατεβάσουν την συγκεκριμένη ταινία;


Αν το αρχικό ποστ ήταν κατι στο παρακάτω στυλ τότε θα υπήρχαν 2-3 ποστ που το μονο που θα έλεγαν θα ήταν: μετά την τελλάς και η ΑCN

Από ΑCN:
Αγαπητε κύριε Φινν
μπλα μπλα μπλα
κατεβάζετε το The Aviator mpla mpla copyrighted material
mpla mpla
μην το ξανακάνετε γιατί θα σας κόψουμε την σύνδεση


P.S finn που βγαίνεις στα χανιά, να σε κεράσω καμιά τεκίλα να ξεχάσεις τον πόνο σου  :Smile:

----------


## pelasgian

> [b]Προς όλους αυτούς που "κόπτονται" για τα πνευματικα δικαιώματα και στέλνουν τον τρομοκράτη-πειρατή στην πυρά, έχω να πώ (διαβάζοντας ΚΑΙ τις 41 σελίδες από χθές το βράδυ) ότι εάν δεν έχουν αντιγράψει ΠΟΤΕ ούτε μια κασέτα για το στερεοφωνικό τους, ούτε ένα CD για τον υπολογιστή τους, ούτε ένα DVD για την φέτα τους, ούτε έχουν φωτοτυπήσει βιβλία, ούτε έχουν τραγουδήσει ποτέ κάποιο γνωστό τραγούδι μπροστά σε κοινό (πράγματα τα οποία αποτελούν παράβαση του νόμου περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων), ΤΟΤΕ ας έρθουν να μας κάνουν κύρηγμα... (που δεν ύπαρχει ούτε 1 στο δισεκατομμύριο να υπάρχει τέτοιος χρήστης εδώ μέσα!)


Έχασες το νόημα. Το νόημα δεν είναι «αφού και εσύ έτσι κάνεις, γιατί μας λές ΕΜΕΙΣ να κάνουμε διαφορετικά». Το νόημα είναι «άμα σε πιάσουν, αυτό το κύρηγμα θα σου κάνουν». Το νόημα είναι «άλλο να κλέβεις και να ξέρεις ότι είναι παράνομο, ανήθικο, ζημιωγόνο και άλλο να κλέβεις και να νομίζεις ότι δεν τρέχει και τίποτα». 




> Και επειδή φωνάζετε συνέχεια ότι πειρατεία=κλοπή, μην μου πείτε "ναι, μα εμείς δεν κατεβάζαμε συνέχεια, μια φωτοτυπία π.χ. κάναμε..." γιατί όπως θα ξέρετε, στην κλοπή δεν μετράει η ποσότητα, αλλά η πράξη. Είμαστε λοιπόν ΟΛΟΙ πειρατές (άσχετα αν η έννοια του πειρατή είναι ταυτόσημη με χρηματικό κέρδος, κάτι που στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων δεν ισχύει. Αυτό δεν το λέμε, αρκεί να λέμε ότι είναι "πειρατές"...)


Τι εννοείς είμαστε όλοι πειρατές; Δηλαδή εγώ που έχω ΟΛΑ μου τα προγράμματα νόμιμα, ακούω ραδιόφωνο, βλέπω ταινίες στη τηλεόραση και το video club είμαι παράνομος όπως κάποιος που έχει ΟΛΕΣ τις εφαρμογές τον windows σπασμένες και κλεμένες; Λάθος κατάλαβες μεγάλε!




> Το ίδιο είναι να κατάσχεις Mercedes και το ίδιο Lada? Το ίδιο είναι να κόψεις DSL384 και το ίδιο 1MBps?? Αν ο Finn ήταν σε 1MBps δεν θα του έκοβαν πάλι την σύνδεση;


Όχι, τις mercedes θα έπρεπε να τις κατασχέουν και να τις πρεσάρουν μετά  :Mr. Green:  

(πω, πω, το φαντάζομαι σαν εικόνα, εκεί που πάει ο τύπος μουράτος όλο φιγούρα και φανφάρα μιλώντας στο κινητό, τσουπ ένας μπάτσος, «ώξω ωρέ μη σου τινάξω το καούκαλο στουν άρη!», σκίσιμο δίπλωμα, κατάσχεση αυτοκίνητο και να τον αφήσουν στην ... εθνική 120Km έξω από την ΑΘήνα βράδυ, χε, χε, χε, χε  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------


## toro

> P.S finn που βγαίνεις στα χανιά, να σε κεράσω καμιά τεκίλα να ξεχάσεις τον πόνο σου


Στα Χανιά δεν κερνάμε τεκίλα Αλέξη, ρακάκια κερνάμε  :Wink:

----------


## al3xis

χεχε στα χανιά δεν παίζει ρακί, παίζει τσικουδιά

και είναι για σου ανοίγει την όρεξη. Από κει και πέρα τεκίλες.....

----------


## Blu

Πριν απο λιγη ωρα υπηρξε μια σημαντικοτατη εξελιξη στο θεμα του finn. Θα σας ενημερωσει ο ιδιος σε λιγο. Μερικοι εδω μεσα θα δικαιωθουν για τις προβλεψεις και τα σεναρια τους. Παρης.

----------


## Finn

Πριν καμια ωρα και κατι μου τήλεφωνησαν απο ACN.
Με ενημερωσαν οτι μπορω ξανα να χρησιμποιησω τον λογαριασμο μου και οτι περασε το 24ωρο ασφαλειας που ειχαν θεσει.

----------


## Lazy Dog

24ωρο ασφαλειας το λεμε τωρα;;;καααααααλα!  :Guitar:   :Guitar:   :Guitar:   :Guitar: 
Τουλαχιστον φιν μπορεις να ηρεμησεις τωρα.... 8)

----------


## PReD

Η ευρηματικότητα σε όλο της το μεγαλείο...

Πες μας και ένα ευχαριστώ βρε Finn...

----------


## Blu

Τι σου κανουν 40 σελιδες post και 30-40 χιλιαδες views... Η δυναμη του internet..

----------


## Finn

Ευχαριστω ειπα πολλες φορες πιστευω σε οσους με υποστηριξαν αυτες τις 2 μερες.

----------


## cozzyz

24ωρο ασφαλειας? καλά δεν ντρέποντε λίγο?

----------


## Νικαετός

> Απο το ίδιο τμήμα είμαι και εγω και μπορεί να ξέρω την βαφτισιμιά σου...πες το όνομά τις μήπως και την ξέρω....χεχεχε.αυτο που λες δεν ισχύει. η σχολή είπε το εξής:στο τάδε pc του δικτύου υπάρχει σε iso το visual studio 6 που είναι με public license from microsoft.....πηγαίνετε να το γράψετε σε ένα cdακι. 
> αλλά είναι λίγο άσχετο αυτό...ας επανέλθουμε στο θέμα του finN.


Δεν έγινε αυτό φέτος , τώρα είναι στο δεύτερο ή τρίτό έτος στην Ιατρική (δεν της άρεσε η άλλη σχολή   :Crying:   :Crying:  ) και εγώ έτρεχα να βρω το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα . Και ναι ήταν η C++ ,τουλάχιστον έτσι θυμάμαι. Είσαι σίγουρος πως τότε υπήρχε το visual studio 6 στο τάδε pc ?   :Wink:

----------


## dpan

Παιδια επιβεβαιωνω απο εγκυρη πηγη οτι και αλλοι ISP καθηρεμηνα λαμβανουν μηνυματα απο εταιρειες προστασιας πνευματικων δικαιωματων με email αναλυτικου περιεχομενου - συμπεριλαμβανομενου και log - εχω δει σχετικο log - το οποιο παραθετει αναλυτικα την ip την ωρα , τη διαρκεια που ο χρηστης κατεβαζε το αρχειο , ποια ταινι/προγραμμα/παιχνιδι ηταν , ποιο το μεγεθος του αναλυτικα σε MB ποια η ip του κτλπ κλτπ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!
Στην περιπτωση αυτη ολοι οι ISP παπαπεμπουν αυτους που στελνουν αυτο το email σε Ελληνικες Νομικες Υπηρεσιες για να ενημερωθουν σχετικα με το νομικο πλαισιο στην Ελλαδα και αρνουνται κατηγορηματικα να δωσουν το οποιοδηποτε προσωπικο στοιχειο οποιουδηποτε πελατη τους αφου για να γινει κατι τετοιο απαιτει εισαγγελικη παρεμβαση.Συνεπως προς το παρων ειμαστε καλυμμενοι 100% , Οταν βγει καποια νομοθεσια και στην Ελλαδα για την ηλεκτρονικη πειρατεια μην ανησυχειτε θα βουηξει ο κοσμος οποτε και θα συμμορφωθουμε αναλογα.

Φιλικα
Δημητρης

----------


## morpheous

τωρα ας μην ανοίξουμε συζήτηση περι νόμιμων η μη λογισμικών στα ελληνικά ιδρύματα γιατι θα πέσει πολύ γελιο....

----------


## dpan

Οχι δεν ωφελει σε κατι να ανοιξουμε μια τετοια συζητηση γιατι πολυ απλα εχουμε ολοι - και βαζω μεσα και τους επαγγελματιες δικηγορους - μαυρα μεσανυχτα.Στο προηγουμενο post σας εξηγησα ποια ειναι η διαδικασια που ακολουθουν οι γνωστοι στο χωρο ISP στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## Νικαετός

Τέλος (?)  καλό , όλα καλά λοιπόν   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## SAUDi

καλα κρασια  :Laughing:

----------


## nickpao

http://www.pcinfo.gr/modules.php?nam...rticle&sid=225

----------


## ZULU

gg hf all  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## lacoste

> http://www.pcinfo.gr/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=225



http://www.lawnet.gr/lawnet/lawnewsc...?cat=3&id=8365

----------


## poussou

Δηλαδή συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά...
Βλέπω περίεργες αντιδράσεις εδω μέσα....
Το πρόβλημά μας ήταν να πάρει την σύνδεσή του πίσω το παλικάρι (που μπράβο και που την πήρε) Ή να πάρουμε όλοι χαμπάρι ότι έγινε ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΣΤΡΑΒΗ;;;

Έτσι όπως απαντάτε μερικοί τώρα, είναι σάν να την έβγαλε καθαρή η ACN !!
ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ αυτοί που έλεγαν ότι θα την κάνουν και ότι δέν θα συνδεθούν ποτε κ.λ.π ;;;

Σιγά σιγά θα μας πεί και το παλικάρι ότι θα κάνει και ανανέωση....

Εγώ στην θέση του θα τους έστελνα στο διάολο, θα απαιτούσα τα χρήματά μου πίσω και θα την έκανα με ΒΑΡΕΙΑ πηδηματάκια....

Αααααα ρε Έλληνες.....Καλά να πάθουμε.....
 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## dearpru

αχαχαχαχαχαχα η μόνιμη διακοπή έγινε 24ωρο ασφαλείας!!! 
Tα κάνανε πάνω τους τα τσιράκια της MPAA.  :Laughing: 

ΒΡΕ ΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΣΤ   :Evil:

----------


## Rama

> ...και αρνουνται κατηγορηματικα να δωσουν το οποιοδηποτε προσωπικο στοιχειο οποιουδηποτε πελατη τους αφου για να γινει κατι τετοιο απαιτει εισαγγελικη παρεμβαση...


Αντίθετα με αυτό που λέει το link για το pcinfo άκουσα οτι μέσα στο 2005 αυτός ο νόμος θα αλλάξει και δεν θα χρειάζεται εισαγγελέας. Αν είναι έγκυρη η πηγή την κάτσαμε.

----------


## supernoone

> Ευχαριστω ειπα πολλες φορες πιστευω σε οσους με υποστηριξαν αυτες τις 2 μερες.


Πες μας τωρα οτι θα συνεχισεις την συνδορμη σου στην ACN για να αισθανθουμε εντελως μ*λ*κες!!!
Δηλαδη τοσες φωνες απο τοσο κοσμο, απλα και μονο για να παρεις την συνδεση σου πισω;;;;
Κριμα και παλι κριμα......

Υ.Γ. Και δεν ζητησαν ουτε ενα συγγνωμη καν.....

----------


## Blu

Κοιταξε πολλοι μιλουσαν για δικηγορους, για καταγγελιες κτλ. Το παιδι ειναι 20 χρονων, κολλητος μου και συμφοιτητης μου. Δεν εχει ουτε τη διαθεση, ουτε τα λεφτα, ουτε την ορεξη για δικες και τετοια πραγματα. Ανεφερε το τι επαθε για να το μαθουν και αλλα ατομα, για να δει τι παιζει με το νομο στην Ελλαδα, για να εχουν υποψην τους οι υπολοιποι που κατεβαζουν οτι δεν ειναι και τοσο ασφαλεις οσο νομιζουν. Επισης προβλημα του ηταν οτι δεν ειχε πλεον προσβαση στο internet. Οπως εχω αναφερει σε αλλο post μου, πριν το περιστατικο αυτο δεν ειχαμε προβλημα με την ACN μιας και μας βολευει η μηνιαια συνδεση γιατι ειμαστε φοιτητες και δεν γουσταρουμε η δεν εχουμε τα χρηματα να δωσουμε μαζεμενα για παραπανω μηνες. Επισης η ταχυτητα ειναι παντα στο full. Απο τη στιγμη που πηρε την συνδεση του πισω δεν ξερω (ουτε κι αυτος) τι θα γινει στη συνεχεια. Εδω σταματαω γιατι παω να βρω κανενα torrent να κατεβασω  :Wink:

----------


## dearpru

έλεος ρε παιδιά να κάνουμε έναν έρανο να του αγοράσουμε μια netkey.
τι κάθεστε και γλύφετε τους ηλίθιους;   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## supernoone

> Κοιταξε πολλοι μιλουσαν για δικηγορους, για καταγγελιες κτλ. Το παιδι ειναι 20 χρονων, κολλητος μου και συμφοιτητης μου. Δεν εχει ουτε τη διαθεση, ουτε τα λεφτα, ουτε την ορεξη για δικες και τετοια πραγματα. Ανεφερε το τι επαθε για να το μαθουν και αλλα ατομα, για να δει τι παιζει με το νομο στην Ελλαδα, για να εχουν υποψην τους οι υπολοιποι που κατεβαζουν οτι δεν ειναι και τοσο ασφαλεις οσο νομιζουν. Επισης προβλημα του ηταν οτι δεν ειχε πλεον προσβαση στο internet. Οπως εχω αναφερει σε αλλο post μου, πριν το περιστατικο αυτο δεν ειχαμε προβλημα με την ACN μιας και μας βολευει η μηνιαια συνδεση γιατι ειμαστε φοιτητες και δεν γουσταρουμε η δεν εχουμε τα χρηματα να δωσουμε μαζεμενα για παραπανω μηνες. Επισης η ταχυτητα ειναι παντα στο full. Απο τη στιγμη που πηρε την συνδεση του πισω δεν ξερω (ουτε κι αυτος) τι θα γινει στη συνεχεια. Εδω σταματαω γιατι παω να βρω κανενα torrent να κατεβασω


ΟΚ. Την επομενη φορα ομως που θα του κοψουν ή θα ΣΟΥ κοψουν την συνδεση μην γραψεις στο φορουμ... Δεν το λεω σαν απειλη, απλα κανεις δεν θα σου ξαναδωσει σημασια.... Αφου το προβλημα του Φινν ηταν απλα η συνδεση, τι να πω....καλα μας κανουν, αφου βρισκουν τα κοροιδα, καλα κανουν....

----------


## Against_all_odds

και εγω acn εχω αλλα μαλλον με `εσωσε` το γεγονος οτι βαριεμε να καταιβαζω ταινιες!  :Smile:   μονο full music albums.

----------


## neptune

Ψυχραιμία Παιδιά !!!

Το 24ωρο της απομόνωσης το έχω γευτεί και εγώ (ιος γαρ - πλειστάκις). Τώρα ΟΚ, καθάρισα (κυριολεκτικά).

----------


## Blu

Δεν μιλαω εκ μερους του finn καταρχην. Κατα δευτερον δεν ειπα οτι θα ανανεωσω/ανανεωσει ουτε η κουβεντα τελειωνει εδω. Το θεμα ειναι οτι εγινε το σκηνικο αυτο, στην πορεια το μετανιωσαν (πιθανοτατα λογω των posts, δημοσιοτητας που πηρε το θεμα). Μη βγαζετε κατευθειαν συμπερασματα και κατηγορειτε χωρις λογο. Επισης κανεις δεν σας ζητησε να κανετε ερανο. Τελος ποιος εγλυψε ποιον? Να μη πεταμε κουβεντες ετσι ρε παιδια. Η κουβεντα συνεχιζεται.

----------


## eXORCIST_87

Σημασία δεν έχει η στάση του φιν αλλά ότι η αρχή έγινε.Δεν πρέπει να θεωρούμαστε άπιαστοι από εδώ και πέρα.Αν και κάτι βρωμάει στην όλη υπόθεση...

----------


## Blu

Και κατι αλλο. Μετα απο τοσα posts και τοσες μαρτυριες απο ατομα που πηραν τηλεφωνο στην ΑCN και επιβεβαιωσαν το θεμα δεν καταλαβαινω προς τι η δυσπιστια. Δικαιωμα βεβαια ολων να λενε τι πιστευουν αλλα συνεχεια εχουμε θεωριες συνομωσιας. Απο την αρχη το παιδι σας ειπε παρτε τηλεφωνο και ρωτηστε.

----------


## runnerma

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/post-205898.html#205898

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

κι'άλλο περιστατικό? 

Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά??

----------


## supernoone

> Και κατι αλλο. Μετα απο τοσα posts και τοσες μαρτυριες απο ατομα που πηραν τηλεφωνο στην ΑCN και επιβεβαιωσαν το θεμα δεν καταλαβαινω προς τι η δυσπιστια. Δικαιωμα βεβαια ολων να λενε τι πιστευουν αλλα συνεχεια εχουμε θεωριες συνομωσιας. Απο την αρχη το παιδι σας ειπε παρτε τηλεφωνο και ρωτηστε.


Το θεμα ειναι η σταση του συγκεκριμενου χρηστη Φινν και βεβαια ολων των υπολοιπων χρηστων της ACN που ξερουν τι εχει γινει. Γιατι αν ο Φινν παραμεινει στην ACN θα πουν οι τυποι εκει:"ωραια, την γλυτωσαμε και την επομενη φορα δεν τρεχει τιποτα, το ξανακανουμε και βλεπουμε". 
Οσο για το οτι δεν μπορουμε να κρυφτουμε, το ξερουμε. Το θεμα ειναι να δωσουμε και στις εταιριες να καταλαβουν οτι δεν μπορουν να κανουν οτι θελουν χωρις να δινουν λογαριασμο και να μην εχουν συνεπειες....

----------


## dearpru

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/post-205898.html#205898
> 
>    
> 
> κι'άλλο περιστατικό? 
> 
> Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά??


το κάνω paste εδώ γιατί κάποιος λάτρης της acn το κλείδωσε μπας και δε το δούνε πολλοί.

*karpaths έγραψε*

"Εχθές το πρώι μου τηλεφώνησε κάποιος από την ACN και μου λέει τα εξής: "Συγνώμη αλλά είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να διακόψουμε τη σύνδεση σας γιατί κατεβάζατε πειρατική κόπια από μια ταινία".
Ρωτάω τον τύπο τι θα γίνει με τη σύνδεσή μου και αν πρόκειται να πάρω τα χρήματα μου πίσω. Του εξηγώ οτί μόλις έκανα ανανέωση και έχω άλλους 2 μήνες και 20 μέρες σύνδεσης.
Μου απαντάει πως δεν ξέρει και να καλέσω το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών.
Τους καλώ και μου λένε οτί επειδή κατεβάζατε παράνομη κόπια δεν θα πάρετε τα χρήματα σας πίσω και δεν θα μπορέσετε να ξανασυνεργαστείτε με την εταιρία μας.
Αφού πέρασε καμια ωρίτσα και συνειδητοποίησα τι έγινε τους ξανακαλώ και τους ρωτάω από που με βρήκαν και γιατί δεν μου δίνουν τα χρήματα μου πίσω.
Αφού περίμενα κανα τέταρτο στο τηλέφωνο και αφού με πέταγαν από τον ένα υπέυθυνο στον άλλο μου είπαν πως τελικά θα μου δώσουν τα φράγκα αλλά δεν μπορούν να μου πουν από που με βρήκαν γιατι είναι προσωπικά δεδομένα της εταιρίας.
Αφού επέμεινα μου είπαν τελικά οτί κατέβαζα τον Σημαδεμένο και τους έστειλε e-mail η Universal.
Το γεγονός το άφησα εκεί μέχρι που σήμερα με ξαναπαίρνουν τηλέφωνο και μου λένε οτί η συνδεσή μου ενεργοποιήθηκε ξανά γιατί πέρασε ένα εικοσιτετράωρο.
Τους ρωτάω ποιος ο λόγος που έγινε όλο αυτό το πράγμα και μου λένε οτί διακόψαν τη σύνδεση για δική μου προστασία και αφού πέρασε η κρίσιμη μέρα με ξανασυνδέσανε.
Τελικά τι παίζει με την ACN μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος?"

----------


## lacoste

> ΟΚ. Την επομενη φορα ομως που θα του κοψουν ή θα ΣΟΥ κοψουν την συνδεση μην γραψεις στο φορουμ... Δεν το λεω σαν απειλη, απλα κανεις δεν θα σου ξαναδωσει σημασια.... Αφου το προβλημα του Φινν ηταν απλα η συνδεση, τι να πω....καλα μας κανουν, αφου βρισκουν τα κοροιδα, καλα κανουν....


Τό πρόβλημα τού Finn ήταν εάν θά υπάρξει νομική συνέχεια καί όχι εάν θά χάσει 2 μηνών σύνδεση.Γι'αυτό τόν λόγο καί έγραψε τό μήνυμα τηρώντας παράλληλα καί τήν "υποχρέωση" του ως σωστός χρήστης νά ενημερώσει τούς υπόλοιπους χρήστες ώστε νά προστατευθούν από παρόμοιες ενέργειες.

ΥΓ.Η παραπάνω άποψη είναι καθαρά προσωπική καί δέν γνωρίζω κάν εάν εκφράζει καί τήν προσωπική αποψη τού χρήστη Finn τήν ύπαρξη τού οποίου τήν πληροφορήθηκα μόλις εχθές μετά τήν δημοσίευση τού μυνήματος του.

----------


## Blu

supernoone συμφωνω με αυτα που λες. Γι'αυτο κι εγω σκεφτομαι να αλλαξω εταιρια (στην ACN ειμαι). Δεν κρυβομαι πισω απο το δαχτυλο μου. Το azureus που εχω ολη μερα (και νυχτα) κατεβαζει movies, mp3s, video clips, tv series κτλ. Δεν εχω τη dsl για online games ουτε για chat. Καποια στιγμη θα χτυπησει και το δικο μου τηλεφωνο. Δεν θελω να μου πουν ειστε suspended για 24 ωρες. Σε λιγο θα μας απογορεψουν να βλεπουμε και τηλεοραση και θας μας λενε: θες να δεις κατι? Παρε το σε dvd. Το προβλημα με τα copyrights ειναι βαθυτερο. Η αντιδραση του καθενος δικαιωμα του.

----------


## Blu

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Blu
> 
> ΟΚ. Την επομενη φορα ομως που θα του κοψουν ή θα ΣΟΥ κοψουν την συνδεση μην γραψεις στο φορουμ... Δεν το λεω σαν απειλη, απλα κανεις δεν θα σου ξαναδωσει σημασια.... Αφου το προβλημα του Φινν ηταν απλα η συνδεση, τι να πω....καλα μας κανουν, αφου βρισκουν τα κοροιδα, καλα κανουν....
> 
> 
> Τό πρόβλημα τού Finn ήταν εάν θά υπάρξει νομική συνέχεια καί όχι εάν θά χάσει 2 μηνών σύνδεση.Γι'αυτό τόν λόγο καί έγραψε τό μήνυμα τηρώντας παράλληλα καί τήν "υποχρέωση" του ως σωστός χρήστης νά ενημερώσει τούς υπόλοιπους χρήστες ώστε νά προστατευθούν από παρόμοιες ενέργειες.
> 
> ΥΓ.Η παραπάνω άποψη είναι καθαρά προσωπική καί δέν γνωρίζω κάν εάν εκφράζει καί τήν προσωπική αποψη τού χρήστη Finn τήν ύπαρξη τού οποίου τήν πληροφορήθηκα μόλις εχθές μετά τήν δημοσίευση τού μυνήματος του.


Αυτο εγραψα κι εγω λιγο πιο πανω lacoste. Επισης οπως βλεπουμε κι απο αλλο post η πολιτικη της ACN σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις ειναι 24ος αποκλεισμος του χρηστη χωρις προηδοποιηση.

----------


## supernoone

> Τό πρόβλημα τού Finn ήταν εάν θά υπάρξει νομική συνέχεια καί όχι εάν θά χάσει 2 μηνών σύνδεση.Γι'αυτό τόν λόγο καί έγραψε τό μήνυμα τηρώντας παράλληλα καί τήν "υποχρέωση" του ως σωστός χρήστης νά ενημερώσει τούς υπόλοιπους χρήστες ώστε νά προστατευθούν από παρόμοιες ενέργειες.


Δεν διαφωνω και ειναι λογικο να ανησυχει. Και εγω το ιδιο θα εκανα. Αλλα απο την στιγμη που θα μαθαινα οτι δεν θα υπαρξει καποια νομικη συνεχεια, θα την ειχα κανει με χιλια απο την οποιαδηποτε ACN,Forthnet,Tellas,Otenet,κτλ....
Το να λεει ο Φινν οτι ΟΚ, μου ενεργοποιησαν την συνδεση παλι, οποτε ολα κουλ, ειναι το λιγοτερο χαζο.... Οποτε την επομενη φορα θα θελει και θα τα παθει...
Εκτος βεβαια και αν δεν εχω καταλαβει καλα και ο Φινν την κανει απο ACN, οποτε παω πασο

----------


## Slay

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από runnerma
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/post-205898.html#205898
> 
>    
> 
> κι'άλλο περιστατικό? 
> 
> Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά??
> ...


ελεος με αυτη την καχυποψια σας ποια, ειναι προφανες οτι  το θεμα κλειδωθηκε γιατι υπαρχει αυτο το thread που συζηταμε το ιδιο πραγμα, εξου και ο moderator δινει το link για το εν λογω thread.

----------


## dearpru

θα μου επιτρέψεις να αμφιβάλλω.

----------


## Lazy Dog

Να τα μαααααας!!Αρα μεχρι να τελειωσε η συνδρομη μου και να την κανω θα πρεπει να περιμενω τηλεφωνο και εγω  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Guitar:   :Guitar:   :Guitar:   :Guitar:

----------


## Blu

> θα μου επιτρέψεις να αμφιβάλλω.


Δεν καταλαβα απο τα δυο τελευταια posts σου τι ακριβως εννοεις. Δεν ειρωνευομαι απλα δεν καταλαβα.

----------


## ReverseR

> ...και αρνουνται κατηγορηματικα να δωσουν το οποιοδηποτε προσωπικο στοιχειο οποιουδηποτε πελατη τους αφου για να γινει κατι τετοιο απαιτει εισαγγελικη παρεμβαση...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Αντίθετα με αυτό που λέει το link για το pcinfo άκουσα οτι μέσα στο 2005 αυτός ο νόμος θα αλλάξει και δεν θα χρειάζεται εισαγγελέας. Αν είναι έγκυρη η πηγή την κάτσαμε.


Επιβεβαιώνω!. Πλέον ακόμα και για άρση απορρήτου τηλεφωνικών συνδιαλέξεων δεν θα χρειάζεται εισαγγελέας... (στο όνομα της τρομοκρατίας)

ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ αλλά τι να πεις

----------


## poussou

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Blu
> 
> Κοιταξε πολλοι μιλουσαν για δικηγορους, για καταγγελιες κτλ. Το παιδι ειναι 20 χρονων, κολλητος μου και συμφοιτητης μου. Δεν εχει ουτε τη διαθεση, ουτε τα λεφτα, ουτε την ορεξη για δικες και τετοια πραγματα. Ανεφερε το τι επαθε για να το μαθουν και αλλα ατομα, για να δει τι παιζει με το νομο στην Ελλαδα, για να εχουν υποψην τους οι υπολοιποι που κατεβαζουν οτι δεν ειναι και τοσο ασφαλεις οσο νομιζουν. Επισης προβλημα του ηταν οτι δεν ειχε πλεον προσβαση στο internet. Οπως εχω αναφερει σε αλλο post μου, πριν το περιστατικο αυτο δεν ειχαμε προβλημα με την ACN μιας και μας βολευει η μηνιαια συνδεση γιατι ειμαστε φοιτητες και δεν γουσταρουμε η δεν εχουμε τα χρηματα να δωσουμε μαζεμενα για παραπανω μηνες. Επισης η ταχυτητα ειναι παντα στο full. Απο τη στιγμη που πηρε την συνδεση του πισω δεν ξερω (ουτε κι αυτος) τι θα γινει στη συνεχεια. Εδω σταματαω γιατι παω να βρω κανενα torrent να κατεβασω 
> 
> 
> ΟΚ. Την επομενη φορα ομως που θα του κοψουν ή θα ΣΟΥ κοψουν την συνδεση μην γραψεις στο φορουμ... Δεν το λεω σαν απειλη, απλα κανεις δεν θα σου ξαναδωσει σημασια.... Αφου το προβλημα του Φινν ηταν απλα η συνδεση, τι να πω....καλα μας κανουν, αφου βρισκουν τα κοροιδα, καλα κανουν....


Τι να πεις...Μου θυμιζει κάτι ξεφτιλιές του στύλ: "βρίζω τα κομματόσκυλα αλλά άν μου βολέψουν κανα δικό ου , το κάνω γαργάρα......"

ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙΑ....ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΑΚΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΥΤΟ, ΔΕΝ ΕΚΕΙΝΟ, ΑΦΗΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΤΑ TORRENTS ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΔΑΤΕ ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ...
ΑΝΤΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΒΙΝΤΕΟΚΛΑΜΠ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ... :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## karpaths

Τελικά ρε παιδία μήπως υπάρχει τίποτε άλλο που κρύβεται πίσω από αυτή τη αποσύνδεση και επανασύνδεση της ACN??

----------


## ReverseR

Παιδιά για ηρεμήστε λίγο!!!!
Έκανε μια απερισκεψία η acn  και στη συνέχεια έκανε πίσω. Γιατι σώνει και καλά να φύγουν τα παιδιά. Άμα ξαναπροκύψει θέμα το ξανασυζητάμε...

----------


## runnerma

> Τελικά ρε παιδία μήπως υπάρχει τίποτε άλλο που κρύβεται πίσω από αυτή τη αποσύνδεση και επανασύνδεση της ACN??


Σαν τι ρε karpaths??

Εσυ ξέρεις περισσότερα σαν παθών   :Wink:  

Για πες και σε εμάς τους συλλογισμούς σου.

----------


## supernoone

> Παιδιά για ηρεμήστε λίγο!!!!
> Έκανε μια απερισκεψία η acn  και στη συνέχεια έκανε πίσω. Γιατι σώνει και καλά να φύγουν τα παιδιά. Άμα ξαναπροκύψει θέμα το ξανασυζητάμε...


Ωραια δικαιολογια..μια απερισκεψια... Μαλιστα και γιατι πληρωνεται η ACN;;;; Ετσι για την πλακα;;;; Τι ειναι;;; Εταιρια δεν ειναι;;;; Ετσι ευκολα "κανει απερισκεψιες" μια εταιρια;;;; Μα ειμαστε σοβαροι;;;;
Καλα λεω, καλα μας κανουν.....

----------


## Blu

Πολυ ωραια μιλατε. Οπως ειπα και στο irc ο finn τα βρηκε με την ACN, του προσφεραν 300000 δολαρια, συνταξη εφορου ζωης, διοικητικη θεση στην εταιρια, προστασια γι'αυτον και την οικογενεια του και αλλαγη ταυτοτητας. Ολα για αυτα για να παψει να μιλαει και να συμβιβαστει. Ναι για οσους δεν καταλαβαν η δεν θελουν να καταλαβουν εδω ειρωνευομαι. Επισης ειμαι φοιτητης οχι φοιτητακι, αντρας οχι παιδακι , δεν αφηνω τα torrents και δεν πηγαινω σε βιντεοclub.

----------


## Slay

> θα μου επιτρέψεις να αμφιβάλλω.


ναι ο wintech2003 προσπαθωντας να προφυλαξει την ACN , απο αλλη μια ξεφτυλα, παραπεμπει τον χρηστη σε αυτο το thread που τα εχουμε ηδη σουρει στην ACN.

get real

----------


## karpaths

Δεν ξέρω απλά λέω μήπως είναι κανά κόλπο για να βγάλει περισσότερα φράγκα η ACN?
Δηλαδή ΟΚ κάνουμε αποσύνδεση με πρόφαση οτί κατεβάζεις παράνομες κόπιες και όποιος δεν το ψάξει του κρατάμε τα φράγκα και στη θέση του βάζουμε ένα νέο μέλος κι έτσι έχουμε με ένα σπάρο δυο τριγώνια.

----------


## Blu

> Δεν ξέρω απλά λέω μήπως είναι κανά κόλπο για να βγάλει περισσότερα φράγκα η ACN?
> Δηλαδή ΟΚ κάνουμε αποσύνδεση με πρόφαση οτί κατεβάζεις παράνομες κόπιες και όποιος δεν το ψάξει του κρατάμε τα φράγκα και στη θέση του βάζουμε ένα νέο μέλος κι έτσι έχουμε με ένα σπάρο δυο τριγώνια.


Στο finn ειπαν ποιο αρχειο κατεβαζε και ακριβη ωρα. Επισης του ειχαν πει για μονιμο ban. Μετα τα γυρισαν.

----------


## ReverseR

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από ReverseR
> 
> Παιδιά για ηρεμήστε λίγο!!!!
> Έκανε μια απερισκεψία η acn  και στη συνέχεια έκανε πίσω. Γιατι σώνει και καλά να φύγουν τα παιδιά. Άμα ξαναπροκύψει θέμα το ξανασυζητάμε...
> 
> 
> Ωραια δικαιολογια..μια απερισκεψια... Μαλιστα και γιατι πληρωνεται η ACN;;;; Ετσι για την πλακα;;;; Τι ειναι;;; Εταιρια δεν ειναι;;;; Ετσι ευκολα "κανει απερισκεψιες" μια εταιρια;;;; Μα ειμαστε σοβαροι;;;;
> Καλα λεω, καλα μας κανουν.....


Kαλή επιτυχία στην επανάστασή σου...

Από την ACN θα φύγω όποτε το κρίνω εγώ απαραίτητο,οχι όποτε μου πεις εσύ. Και μη φοβάσαι δεν είμαι ψάρι

----------


## runnerma

> Δεν ξέρω απλά λέω μήπως είναι κανά κόλπο για να βγάλει περισσότερα φράγκα η ACN?
> Δηλαδή ΟΚ κάνουμε αποσύνδεση με πρόφαση οτί κατεβάζεις παράνομες κόπιες και όποιος δεν το ψάξει του κρατάμε τα φράγκα και στη θέση του βάζουμε ένα νέο μέλος κι έτσι έχουμε με ένα σπάρο δυο τριγώνια.


Δεν νομίζω.

----------


## ReverseR

> Δεν ξέρω απλά λέω μήπως είναι κανά κόλπο για να βγάλει περισσότερα φράγκα η ACN?
> Δηλαδή ΟΚ κάνουμε αποσύνδεση με πρόφαση οτί κατεβάζεις παράνομες κόπιες και όποιος δεν το ψάξει του κρατάμε τα φράγκα και στη θέση του βάζουμε ένα νέο μέλος κι έτσι έχουμε με ένα σπάρο δυο τριγώνια.


Εγώ πιστεύω οτί είναι συνωμοσία των Τούρκων να μας βάλουν να τσακωθούμε μεταξύ μας.

Να δούμε τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε :(

----------


## supernoone

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από supernoone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα από ReverseR
> 
> ...


  :Sad:    Δηλαδη εγω στο λεω;;;;; Η λογικη δεν σου λεει τιποτα;;;; Εγω φιλε μου δεν σου λεω να φυγεις. Η εταιρια στο λεει, αλλα εσυ που...... Αρμενιζεις αλλου γι'αλλου.
Και δεν καθεσαι;; Με γεια σου με χαρα σου. Εγω δεν εχω προβλημα με τον ISP μου(μεχρι στιγμης). Εσυ θα εχεις καποια στιγμη. Και βεβαια τοτε, θα ειναι αργα.....
Γιατι μετα οσο και να φωναξεις... κανεις δεν θα σ' ακουσει.
Αντε και καλες αποσυνδεσεις..ασφαλειας...

----------


## chatasos

*[Σφήνα ON]*



> Τσατάσο:
> Έχει βρεθεί τρόπος να δημιουργηθεί ΙΔΙΟ χάς από άλλο αρχείο. Λυπάμαι που δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες, μα τότε θα έπρεπε να σε σκοτώσω... :-)
> Σοβαρά τώρα, απλώς το είχαν συζητήσει στο Σλάσντοτ και δεν είχα κρατήσει λίνκ. Είχε βρεθεί ένα πρόβλημα στη λογική του Hashing που επέτρεπε όχι μόνο τη δημιουργία ίδιου hash από άλλο αρχείο, μα και την αφαίρεση τμήματος ενός αρχείου και την αντικατάστασή του με άλλο ενώ το hash θα παρέμενε το ίδιο (σημαντικότατο πρόβλημα ασφάλειας).


Μήπως επρόκειτο για τον SHA (και όχι SHA1) αλγόριθμο?
*[Σφήνα OFF]*

Μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε  :Guitar:

----------


## Doggfather

Παίδες οποιοι δεν έχετε Protowall ή/και Blocklist Manager προτείνω να βάλετε.  Στο http://www.bluetack.co.uk υπάρχουν άτομα που ψάχνουν τα IPs (κρυφά & φανερά) διαφόρων εταιρειών.  Επίσης υπάρχουν πολλά posts για διάφορα θέματα από p2p, security, proxies και άλλα.  Καλό θα ήταν να επισκεφτείτε το forum του, πιθανόν να βρείτε κάποια θέματα που σας ενδιαφέρουν.     :Smile: 


Respect,
Doggfather

----------


## Finn

Oταν ποσταρα σχετικα με την επανασυνδεση μου ηξερα οτι θα υπαρξουν αντιδρασεις τυπου "τοσο ευκολα εκανες πισω? σε δωροδοκησαν επιστρεφοντας σου τον λογαριασμο? μπλα μπλα μπλα..."

Το thread Που ξεκινησα δεν ειχε αγωνιστικο χαρακτηρα αλλα ενημερωτικο.Ενημερωσα και ζητησα ενημερωση ταυτοχρονα.
Ναι μου ειχαν πει για μονιμο ban αλλα απ οτι φαινεται μιλησαν για 24ωρο suspension (48ωρο ηταν βασικα...).
Τωρα posts τυπου "μπες να ξαναρωτησεις τπτ εδω και θα παρεις τα @@ μας.." προτιμω να τα αγνοησω.

----------


## argi

> Σπύρο, καλημέρα . Παρατήρησα μια αλλαγή στην πορεία των ποστ, από χθες. Ίσως γιατί οι πρωινοί τύποι δεν έκαναν τον κόπο να διαβάσουν το thread. 
> 
> 
> Δεν με απασχολεί αν ότι έκανε ο Φιν ήταν παράνομο ή όχι. (Από όσο ξέρουμε ούτε παιδεραστής ήταν , ούτε σκότωσε κάποιον ούτε χάκεψε κάποια κυβερνητική ή άλλη σελίδα).). Με ενδιαφέρει όμως ΑΜΕΣΑ να γνωρίζω αν ο Provider , μπορεί , έχει τη θέληση να προστατεύσει εμένα από κάθε "χωροφυλακίστικη" διάθεση του χ,ψ ,ω από οποιαδήποτε καταγγελία. (Αρχίζεις να καταλαβαινεις τώρα πού πάει το θέμα ?) 
> 
> Αν εγώ κατέβαζα από το πανεπιστήμιο τη συγκεκριμένη ταινία, θα έκοβε την σύνδεση στο Αριστοτέλειο? Χωρίς προειδοποίηση (ΧΑ ΧΑ) . ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟΛΜΟΥΣΕ. Όμως τι έκανε ? Βρήκε τον Φιν , από το Καψωχώρι Χαλκιδικής (!) και του έκοψε τη σύνδεση. Σιγά τα ωά - σκέφτηκε.
> 
> Δεν είμαι υπέρ της πειρατείας σε καμμία μορφή της. Δεν κατεβάζω ταινίες , δεν χρησιμοποιώ p2p . Όμως δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχουν πολύ χρήστες όχι στην Ελλάδα αλλά σε όλον τον κόσμο (αναλογικά) που να έχουν το office νόμιμο ,σε όλα τα pc τους. H βαφτισιμιά μου , πέρασε στο ΠΑνεπιστήμιο στο τμήμα πληροφορικής και τηλεπικοινωνιών την πρώτη φορά , και με το που μπήκε κάποιος καθηγητής για μάθημα τους είπε να πάρουν την C ++ .Ξέρετε πόσο κοστίζει ORIGINAL ?


To πανεπιστημιο ενημερωνεται απο το GRNET που είναι ο "ISP" των πανεπιστημιων και προβαινει στις απαραιτητες ενεργειες ήτοι ενημερώνει τον αρμοδιο admin ή και προχωρα στο "κοψιμο" της συγκεκριμενης ip, μέχρι να επιλυθεί το ζήτημα.

Σε διαβεβαιω ότι θα μπορουσε και να προβεί σε σημαντικές κυρώσεις και στα πανεπιστήμια αλλά ευτυχώς για τους φοιτητές για αυτές τις δουλειές υπάρχουν και τα noc που αναλαμβάνουν να επιλύουν τέτοια θεματα... το΄οποίο χωρις κανένα δισταγμό θα το έκοβε και πιθανόν αν δεν συμμορφωνόσουν να υπηρχαν και πειθαρχικές κυρώσεις εντός του πανεπιστημίου. 

Διαβάζοντας τα όσα γραφω μου φαίνεται γελοίο να μην καταλαβαινει κάποιος ότι έτσι όπως είναι το δίκτυο κάποιος κάπου είναι υπόλογος και υπευθυνος για να προστατευει το κομματι του  δίκτυου που διαχειρίζεται. Εϊδικα στα πανεπιστήμια είναι χαλαρά τα πραγματα γιατί υπάρχει καλή διάθεση και σχετική ανοχή, κατηγοριματικά όμως όχι ατιμωρησία ή ασυδοσία.

ΕΠίσης οι φοιτητεσ στα πανεπιστημια έχουν πρόσβαση στα προγραμματα με νομιμο τρόπο κάτω από academic licencing σχήματα...

----------


## kadronarxis

Μέχρι στιγμής, έχω καταλάβει, ότι καλά μας κάνουν οι εταιρείες και μας συμπεριφέρονται έτσι.

Σε ένα άλλο thread, βγήκαν και είπαν ότι το adsl δεν είναι ακριβό, επειδή άλλο να πληρώνεις 100 ευρώ επάκ και άλλο 50 ευρώ για adsl.

Με τέτοιες γνώμες και απόψεις, είμαστε άξιοι της μοίρας μας.

Χαίρετε.

----------


## ReverseR

> *[Σφήνα ON]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα από Ducklord
> 
> Τσατάσο:
> ...


To μουλάρι  υπολογίζει το hash του βάσει του MD4(&lt;SHA-0) το όποιο είναι σπασμένο(όπως και τα SHA0 και MD5) και άρα γίνεται αυτό που λέει ο πάπιας. Το λένε και στο site τους στο faq για τα fakes...

To SHA-1 από ότι είδα από ένα γρήγορο search κρατιέται ακόμα...

Άρα η απάντηση είναι και ναι και όχι

----------


## supernoone

> Oταν ποσταρα σχετικα με την επανασυνδεση μου ηξερα οτι θα υπαρξουν αντιδρασεις τυπου "τοσο ευκολα εκανες πισω? σε δωροδοκησαν επιστρεφοντας σου τον λογαριασμο? μπλα μπλα μπλα..."
> 
> Το thread Που ξεκινησα δεν ειχε αγωνιστικο χαρακτηρα αλλα ενημερωτικο.Ενημερωσα και ζητησα ενημερωση ταυτοχρονα.
> Ναι μου ειχαν πει για μονιμο ban αλλα απ οτι φαινεται μιλησαν για 24ωρο suspension (48ωρο ηταν βασικα...).
> Τωρα posts τυπου "μπες να ξαναρωτησεις τπτ εδω και θα παρεις τα @@ μας.." προτιμω να τα αγνοησω.


Ποστ τυπου μπες και θα παρεις τα @@ μας, δεν εγραψα. Εγραψα οτι θα σε αγνοησουν. Αν βεβαια αυτο το μεταφραζεις ετσι, δικαιωμα σου. Στο κατω κατω δικια σου η συνδρομη οτι θελεις κανεις. Και καλα θα κανεις οταν την ξαναπατησεις να μας ενημερωσεις. Και μην ξεχνας οτι οπως στρωνεις κοιμασαι....

----------


## kadronarxis

Δεν είμαι εβραίος, αλλά αν το περιστατικό είχε γίνει στο ισραήλ, σε 6 ώρες η εταιρεία είχε χάσει το 90% των πελατών της.Το άλλο 10% θα το έχανε την επόμενη μέρα, μιας και δεν θα είχαν ενημερωθεί οι πελάτες μέχρι τότε.

Εδώ στην Ελλάδα το έχει ο Έλληνας αυτό το κουσούρι.
Τι με νοιάζει εμένα;Σε μένα κόψαν το account για 24 ώρες και 35 λεπτά;

Την επόμενη φορά που θα μπει ο εισαγγελέας σε σπίτια, αναρωτηθείτε από μέσα σας: Εντάξει, και τι έγινε; Στο δικό μου σπίτι μπήκε;

----------


## DrWho

> Oταν ποσταρα σχετικα με την επανασυνδεση μου ηξερα οτι θα υπαρξουν αντιδρασεις τυπου "τοσο ευκολα εκανες πισω? σε δωροδοκησαν επιστρεφοντας σου τον λογαριασμο? μπλα μπλα μπλα..." 
> 
> Το thread Που ξεκινησα δεν ειχε αγωνιστικο χαρακτηρα αλλα ενημερωτικο.Ενημερωσα και ζητησα ενημερωση ταυτοχρονα. 
> Ναι μου ειχαν πει για μονιμο ban αλλα απ οτι φαινεται μιλησαν για 24ωρο suspension (48ωρο ηταν βασικα...). 
> Τωρα posts τυπου "μπες να ξαναρωτησεις τπτ εδω και θα παρεις τα @@ μας.." προτιμω να τα αγνοησω.


Aπλά αποδεικνύεις ότι η καταναλωτική συνείδηση του έλληνα δεν υφίσταται...
τιποτε περισσότερο ή λιγότερο.
(απλά θα είσαι ο τύπος " με  κόψανε τη σύνδεση". get used to it )

----------


## Finn

Σε γραφω στα @@ μου = Σε αγνοω και σε ελευθερη και σε πιο προσεγμενη μεταφραση.
Δε πειραζει μαλλον φαινεται οτι ηταν μεγα λαθος που ζητησα υποστηριξη-βοηθεια-συνεργασια στον παροντα χωρο.Sorry δε θα ξανασυμβει.Δε θα σας ξανα απασχολησω με σεναρια επιστημονικης φαντασιας.Υπαρχουν οι ταινιες γι αυτο.

Την καταναλωτικη μου συνειδηση θα σου ζητουσα να την αφησεις να εμφανιστει σε 18 μερες απο τωρα.Τοτε ληγει η συνδρομη μου.Εκτος κι αν εχεις να με δωσεις 30ευρω να αγορασω μια νεα.Εμενα δε μου περισευουν μιας και εχω αρκετες υποχρεωσεις.

----------


## ReverseR

> Δεν είμαι εβραίος, αλλά αν το περιστατικό είχε γίνει στο ισραήλ, σε 6 ώρες η εταιρεία είχε χάσει το 90% των πελατών της.Το άλλο 10% θα το έχανε την επόμενη μέρα, μιας και δεν θα είχαν ενημερωθεί οι πελάτες μέχρι τότε.
> 
> Εδώ στην Ελλάδα το έχει ο Έλληνας αυτό το κουσούρι.
> Τι με νοιάζει εμένα;Σε μένα κόψαν το account για 24 ώρες και 35 λεπτά;
> 
> Την επόμενη φορά που θα μπει ο εισαγγελέας σε σπίτια, αναρωτηθείτε από μέσα σας: Εντάξει, και τι έγινε; Στο δικό μου σπίτι μπήκε;


kadronarxis, άμα το συνέχιζε η acn θα αντιδρούσα με τον τρόπο που λέτε. 
Και η συμπεριφορά της βέβαια είναι προβληματική και είναι και πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν είναι επαρκής λόγος για να φύγουμε.

----------


## Blu

Πως δεν το συνεχισε, αφου εχουμε κι αλλη μαρτυρια. Εγω παντως την κανω για αλλα λιμανια...

----------


## supernoone

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από kadronarxis
> 
> Δεν είμαι εβραίος, αλλά αν το περιστατικό είχε γίνει στο ισραήλ, σε 6 ώρες η εταιρεία είχε χάσει το 90% των πελατών της.Το άλλο 10% θα το έχανε την επόμενη μέρα, μιας και δεν θα είχαν ενημερωθεί οι πελάτες μέχρι τότε.
> 
> Εδώ στην Ελλάδα το έχει ο Έλληνας αυτό το κουσούρι.
> Τι με νοιάζει εμένα;Σε μένα κόψαν το account για 24 ώρες και 35 λεπτά;
> 
> Την επόμενη φορά που θα μπει ο εισαγγελέας σε σπίτια, αναρωτηθείτε από μέσα σας: Εντάξει, και τι έγινε; Στο δικό μου σπίτι μπήκε;
> 
> ...


Αν δεν ειναι αυτο επαρκης λογος για να φυγεις, τοτε ποιος ειναι;;;;;

----------


## thebluegr

Δεν πειράζει παιδιά... "καλύτερα να χάσεις το μάτι σου παρά τ'όνομα"
... και η ACN έχει χάσει την υπόληψή της ως εταιρεία στα δικά μου μάτια αρκετές φορές πέρα από αυτή. 

Απλά, όταν με ρωτάνε φίλοι τι προτείνω, θα πω "ό,τι θες εκτός από ACN. Αυτοί διακόπτουν τη σύνδεσή σου για μια και δυο μέρες όποτε κρίνουν οτι κατεβάζεις κάτι που δεν τους αρέσει". Δεν πειράζει, είναι marketing trick. Θα μαζέψουν πολλούς καινούργιους πελάτες με αυτόν τον τρόπο

----------


## Blu

Φευγοντας στην ACN μη σταθειιιιις
Μπες στο Forum θα δικαιοθειιιιις
Οπα!

----------


## CHRIS5671

> Δεν είμαι εβραίος, αλλά αν το περιστατικό είχε γίνει στο ισραήλ, σε 6 ώρες η εταιρεία είχε χάσει το 90% των πελατών της.Το άλλο 10% θα το έχανε την επόμενη μέρα, μιας και δεν θα είχαν ενημερωθεί οι πελάτες μέχρι τότε.
> 
> Εδώ στην Ελλάδα το έχει ο Έλληνας αυτό το κουσούρι.
> Τι με νοιάζει εμένα;Σε μένα κόψαν το account για 24 ώρες και 35 λεπτά;
> 
> Την επόμενη φορά που θα μπει ο εισαγγελέας σε σπίτια, αναρωτηθείτε από μέσα σας: Εντάξει, και τι έγινε; Στο δικό μου σπίτι μπήκε;


Το σχόλιο του Kadronarxi με καλύπτει απόλυτα .
Υπάρχουνε και άλλες εταιρίες για να επιλέξει ο καθένας

----------


## Slay

Αμαν βρε παιδια που πεσατε να τον φατε τον ανθρωπο, αφου ΗΔΗ εχει πληρωσει την συνδρομη γιατι να μην την χρησιμοποιησει? μηπως ειπε οτι θα ΞΑΝΑΠΑΕΙ στην ACN? ειλικρινα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι αυτη η επιθεση.

----------


## morpheous

έλα ντε...ξώφαλτσα μάλλον...στόχευαν acn και πίρε κατα λάθoς το παλικάρι...

----------


## sharky

μετά μπορούν να σου ψάξουν την τηλεφωνική γραμμή... αλλά εκεί θέλει εισαγγελέα πρώτα!  :Evil:

----------


## wintech2003

> το κάνω paste εδώ γιατί κάποιος λάτρης της acn το κλείδωσε μπας και δε το δούνε πολλοί.


Μπράβο ρε... Το βρήκες πάλι!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## PopManiac

Δηλαδή, αν κατάλαβα καλά, επιβεβαιώνεται η δύναμη που έχει ο καταναλωτής. Χωρίς να ευλογώ τα γένια μας, πιστεύω πως ένας από τους λόγους που επανασυνδέθηκε ο Finn θα πρέπει να είναι οι αντιδράσεις στο forum αυτό. 

Τούτο εξηγείται και από το ότι η ACN φρόντισε να αποστείλει μέχρι και ανακοίνωση τύπου στο thread αυτό. Είμαι βέβαιος πως παρακολούθησαν αντιδράσεις και φρόντισαν να πράξουν αναλόγως προκειμένου να μη χάσουν υφιστάμενους ή υποψήφιους χρήστες.

Power to the people, ή δικά μου όνειρα χειμερινής νυκτός;

Υ.Γ.: Ας μην είναι μερικοί τόσο επικριτικοί απέναντι στο Finn και στον οποιοδήποτε άλλον. Απλά μας ενημέρωσε, ζήτησε πληροφορίες, και ξεκίνησε κάτι το οποίο θεωρώ πως είναι πολύ σημαντικό γιατί απόδειξε πως το forum αυτό μπορεί ν' ασκήσει πίεση. Ώρα για ανάλογο thread για το νταβατζηλίκι του ΟΤΕ;

----------


## PopManiac

Offtopic: Καλό Σαββατόβραδο σε όλους! Ελπίζω να μην υπάρξουν πολλά posts, μιας και θα σημαίνει πως είστε έξω και όχι μπροστά σε κάποιο monitor!!!!!  :P  :P  :P

----------


## Νικαετός

> Διαβάζοντας τα όσα γραφω μου φαίνεται γελοίο να μην καταλαβαινει κάποιος ότι έτσι όπως είναι το δίκτυο κάποιος κάπου είναι υπόλογος και υπευθυνος για να προστατευει το κομματι του δίκτυου που διαχειρίζεται. Εϊδικα στα πανεπιστήμια είναι χαλαρά τα πραγματα γιατί υπάρχει καλή διάθεση και σχετική ανοχή, κατηγοριματικά όμως όχι ατιμωρησία ή ασυδοσία. 
> 
> ΕΠίσης οι φοιτητεσ στα πανεπιστημια έχουν πρόσβαση στα προγραμματα με νομιμο τρόπο κάτω από academic licencing σχήματα...


Δεν κατάλαβες τι έγραψα , προφανώς γιατί δεν διευκρίνησα εγώ σωστά αυτό που ήθελα να πω. Εννοούσα αν ο provider του Πανεπιστημίου ήταν η ACN , (αν , υπόθεση) θα τολμούσε να κόψει την σύνδεση ? Ανεξάρτητα από το τι θα έκανε ο διαχειριστής του δικτύου κλπ. 

Για το δεύτερο που ρώτησα , εκεί σίγουρα δεν κατάλαβες τι έγραψα. Είσαι σίγουρος ότι πριν από 4 χρόνια υπήρχαν αυτά τα προγράμματα που γράφεις ? Γιατί και εγώ το ίδιο αναρωτήθηκα εκείνη την εποχή. Το αν η φοιτήτρια δεν έκανε τον κόπο να ρωτήσει σχετικά , (επειδή όμως πρόκειται για άνθρωπο αρκετά σοβαρό και έξυπνο δεν το πιστεύω) δεν είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα,άρα το ερώτημα παραμένει : είσαι σίγουρος πως πριν από 4 χρόνια στην συγκεκριμένη σχολή συνέβαινε αυτό που λες ?    :Wink:   :Wink:  


Φιν , μην είσαι τόσο ευέξαπτος ,πιστεύω πως η μεγάλη συμμετοχή των χρηστών αυτού του φόρουμ ,αλλά και των άλλων, ανάγκασε την acn να αλλάξει γνώμη. Κώστα , τι έχεις να πεις τώρα ?    :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## morpheous

ή διαβάζουμε για το κόλο b2b και όχι μόνο....grrrrrrrrrr  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## vrahnos

> *Finn*, 
> 1. Να κρυφτείς από τον ISP σου σε P2P δε γίνεται (αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος)


Ολα γινοντε, γι'αυτο υπαρχουν οι secure συνδεσεις, σιγα μην κατσει ο καθε isp να κανει decrypt τα πακετα του καθε χρηστη.
Παραδειγματα, https, ssl irc, pgpmail, secure ftp κλπ, οταν υπαρχει secure μεταφορα δεν ξερει ο isp τι κατεβαζεις/ανεβαζεισ, αλλα επειδη ολα γινοντε οπωσ ειπα κ πριν, μπορει να τυχει κανας admin που δεν του κατσε η γυναικα του το προηγουμενο βραδυ κ να φαγωθει να κανει decrypt.

Παμε τωρα στο ΙΣΩΣ να γινετε και στα p2p....
Πριν κανα χρονο, καποιος μου ειπε για το freenet, το δοκιμασα κ εκανε 6 λεπτα να μου ανοιξει μια απλη html σελιδα στην πρωτη επαφη (ξερω ειναι ξενερα, αλλα διαβαστε το ολο), απο την ονομασια του μπορει να καταλαβει καποιος ποιος ειναι ο σκοπος του.
*99,99% ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟ internet*
how it works...
Ασ πουμε οτι θελω να κατεβασω ενα αρχειο απο το freenet, μια εικονα των 100kb πχ, στελνω το request, o client μου στελνει την αιτηση (encrypted φυσικα), ζηταει απο το network το αρχειο, βρισκει ποσοι χρηστες εχουν το αρχειο που θελω, το συνολο αυτων των χρηστων το στελνει σε αλλους τοσους κ περισοτερους χρηστες σε μικρα κοματακια, ολα τα δεδομενα περνανε μεσα απο αμετρητους χρηστες για να καταληξουν τελικα στο pc μου.
Η μαγκια στην υποθεση ειναι οτι κανεις απο τουσ χρηστες του freenet δεν ξερει τι αρχεια εχει μεσα στον σκληρο του, δλδ,Με το που θα συνδεθεις στο freenet κατεβαζει απο μονο του διαφορα κοματια απο διαφορα αρχεια (τα πιο γνωστα συνηθως).
Πχ μπορει εγω η ο καθενασ απο μας να εχουμε encrypted μεσα στον σκληρο μας snuffs,gay porn,μυνηματα τρομοκρατων (ειναι γνωστο το freenet στην μεση ανατολη) η οτιδηποτε αρχειο μπορει να φανταστει κανεις , σπασμενο σε πολλα encrypted μικρα κοματακια.

Τα κακα του freenet:
Χαμηλες ταχυτητες. (λογικο αφου για να παρεις μια απλη photo πρεπει πρωτα να περασει κωδικοποιημενα μεσα απο 500-1000-2000 χρηστες, κ μετα να ερθει σε εσενα)
Θελει πολυ bandwidth (θες δεν θες, κατεβαζεις διαφορα encrypted αρχεια)
Τα διαφορα ανωμαλα sites παιδεραστιας, αληθινων φονων, κ οτι αλλο δεν θα τολμουσε να βγαλει κανεις στην φορα.
Σχετικα με τα αλλα p2p τρωει πολυ cpu (εμμ, encrypt/decrypt συνεχεια πως να μην τρωει, κ ειναι κ java)

Τα καλα του freenet:
Ανωνυμια στο σημειο που δεν παει αλλο! (Η διαδικασια για να σε βρουν κ να αποδειξουν οτι κατεβασες κατι παρανομο θα επερνε ΠΟΛΛΥ καιρο, χιλιαδες logs κ χιλιαδες decrypt να γινουν)
Oso to douleveis, toso pio grigora katevazeis (ma8enei mono tou)
Ελευθερια λογου, μπορεις να πεις οτι θελεις, να κατεβασεις οτι θελεις, να ανεβασεις οτι θελεις χωρις να φοβασαι τπτ (αυτο ειναι καλο μονο αν εξαιρεσουμε τα ανωμαλα sites που ελεγα πριν)
Δεν υπαρχει φοβος για hacking, ειναι αδυνατον να hackαρεις ενα site μεσα στο freenet (δεν καθετε πανω σε web server, αλλα σε πολλους χρηστες)
Ειναι open source, κ φυσικα δωρεαν.

Σασ τα πρηξα για τα καλα ε? δεν πειραζει, μια φορα τον χρονο εχω ορεξη να γραφω κατεβατο σαν κ'αυτο :P
Πιστευω να τα εξηγησα απλα.
to site tou freenet:
http://www.freenetproject.org

----------


## tvelocity

Εγώ ήμουν αυτός που έκανε το λάθος να του πεί για το freenet  :Mr. Green:  

vrahnos τι γίνεται ωρέ; Δεν σε βλέπω στο IRC. Πάλι underage pr0n κατεβάζεις;

----------


## chatasos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από chatasos
> 
> *[Σφήνα ON]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα από Ducklord
> ...


Χμμμμ....
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/post-205437.html#205437



> Επίσης, από ότι γνωρίζω, ο αλγόριθμος (*SHA1*) που χρησιμοποιείται στο bt...


Οπότε η απάντηση είναι όχι...ακόμα....

ΥΓ: Είσαι σίγουρος για το MD5?

----------


## vrahnos

> Εγώ ήμουν αυτός που έκανε το λάθος να του πεί για το freenet  
> 
> vrahnos τι γίνεται ωρέ; Δεν σε βλέπω στο IRC. Πάλι underage pr0n κατεβάζεις;


καλα μωρε, πηζω στη δουλεια, το βαρεθηκα το irc.
Οχι, τωρα κατεβαζω overage (60 xronwn k panw)
χαχαχαχαχ, πλακα κανω ε :P
παω να θεσω, aloha

----------


## tvelocity

Έσπασε το MD5; Πότε-πως-πού και γιατί;  :Shocked:

----------


## Slay

> Ώρα για ανάλογο thread για το νταβατζηλίκι του ΟΤΕ;


ναι καλη ιδεα, μονο που:

το εχουμε ηδη κανει σε παμπολα threads.
στον ΟΤΕ δεν πιανουν απειλες οτι θα πας αλλου γιατι δεν υπαρχει αλλου, τουλαχιστον οχι για ολους.

----------


## vrahnos

> Μακάρι να υπήρχε μία ένωση προστασίας των χρηστών του ιντερνετ, που να μπορούσε να υπερασπιστεί τα δικαιώματα του Finn και του κάθε Finn (μην ακούσω για την ΕΕΧΙ, παρά μόνο σαν ανέκδοτο).


ante akoma ena post prin koimh8o....


http://eff.org

----------


## Costas78940

> Φιν , μην είσαι τόσο ευέξαπτος ,πιστεύω πως η μεγάλη συμμετοχή των χρηστών αυτού του φόρουμ ,αλλά και των άλλων, ανάγκασε την acn να αλλάξει γνώμη. Κώστα , τι έχεις να πεις τώρα ?


Πολλά θα μπορούσα να πω αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος σε τι αναφέρεσαι; Θεωρείς ότι κάτι από αυτά που είπα εχθές έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τα συμβάντα, ενώ δικαιώνει τη στάση όλων αυτών που παρέθεσαν ένα κάρο ιστορίες; Αισθάνεσαι δικαιωμένος που ακούστηκαν όλα αυτά τα 'συνομωτικά' τα οποία 'ανάγκασαν' ( :Wink:  την ACN να ξαναδώσει πίσω τη συνδρομή; Ειλικρινά, δεν καταλαβαίνω.

Αν παρέθετα τις δικές μου υποψίες σχετικά με τα τεκταινόμενα θα σε εξέπληταν, αλλά δεν έχουν σημασία, πολλοί το έκαναν ήδη και αρκετά ακούστηκαν. Αν θες προσωπικά πάντως, πολύ ευχαριστώς...
Ακόμα όμως κάτι δεν μου κολλάει στην όλη ιστορία, αλλά διστάζω να εκφέρω άποψη (γενικά, είμαι διστακτικός να πω πράγματα γιατί έχω δει αρκετά και γνωρίζω πως δουλεύουν κάποια πράγματα εντός των ISP, από την άλλη δεν παίρνω θέση παρά μόνο αν γνωρίζω πραγματικά τα γεγονότα, και στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν τα ξέρω).
Είμαι χαρούμενος που τουλάχιστον ο Finn αισθάνεται δικαιωμένος αλλά λυπημένος για όλα αυτά που γράφτηκαν.
Φιλικά,
Κώστας

----------


## tvelocity

Σωστός ο Βραχνός... η EFF μπορεί να μην είναι γνωστή στους περισότερους, αλλα χωρίς αυτήν την είχαμε βάψει!

----------


## G.

Πηγαινέ τους στα δικαστήρια ρε φίλε και πες ότι ήξερες τι κατέβαζες και από που και ότι θεώρησες ότι το γεγονός ότι η Columbia διέθεσε την ταινία στο ιντερνετ ήταν μέρος της διαφημηστικής της εκστρατείας (όπως τα τραίηλερ) για να τη δεις και να πειστείς να αγοράσεις το προϊόν της και ότι εφόσον το διέθετε η ΙΔΙΑ η ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ (δηλαδή ο μόνος που είχε νόμιμο συμφέρον ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΘΕΤΕΙ) το λογικό συμπέρασμα είναι ότι ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΙΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΑΜΕΣΑ ΘΙΓΟΜΕΝΟΣ!!!

Με άλλα λόγια όταν σε προσκαλεί κάποιος και σου λέει έλα να σου κάνω το τραπέζι μπορεί μετά να σε μυνήσει και να πει ότι έκανες διάρρηξη και του έκλεψες/έφαγες το φαγητό του;;;

Επίσης, όταν πήρες αυτό που η εταιρία απλόχερα σου προσέφερε και το άνοιξες συνειδητοποίησες οτι είχες παρανομήσει ΚΑΙ ΕΞΟΡΓΙΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΣΥ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΕΙΣ!!! γιατί έγραφε κάτι για πνευματικά δικαιώματα, ένιωσες εξαπατημένος γιατί μια ζωή είχες το κούτελό σου καθαρό και τους τραβάς μια μύνηση και για απάτη, ψυχική οδύνη κτλ κτλ τους παίρνεις τα λεφτά και γίνεσαι και ήρωας... 

Αυτο πως σας φαινεται? Από μαιφον...

----------


## Νικαετός

> Αν παρέθετα τις δικές μου υποψίες σχετικά με τα τεκταινόμενα θα σε εξέπληταν, αλλά δεν έχουν σημασία, πολλοί το έκαναν ήδη και αρκετά ακούστηκαν. Αν θες προσωπικά πάντως, πολύ ευχαριστώς... 
> Ακόμα όμως κάτι δεν μου κολλάει στην όλη ιστορία, αλλά διστάζω να εκφέρω άποψη (γενικά, είμαι διστακτικός να πω πράγματα γιατί έχω δει αρκετά και γνωρίζω πως δουλεύουν κάποια πράγματα εντός των ISP, από την άλλη δεν παίρνω θέση παρά μόνο αν γνωρίζω πραγματικά τα γεγονότα, και στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν τα ξέρω).



Τσέκαρε τα ΠΜ σου   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

Άσχετο αλλά τα τελευταία 10 λεπτά κατεβάζω με 90,5 ΜΒ/s από στρημ (σταθερά) + 59,8 ΜΒ/s από ftp . Οι ταχύτητες είναι "κολλημένες" εκεί. Εϊπα να το γράψω εδώ   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:  

οφ τόπικ τέλος

----------


## freelove

apo p2p katebase eleythera den mporoun na sou kanoun tpt...
giati kyrios ypeythinos einai o xrystis pou sou dinei dikaiwmai na to pareis apo ayton...

----------


## KyR-X

Κάποιοι έτρεξαν να πουν για ευφάνταστες συνομωσιολογίες κτλπ τὠρα που ολα είναι μέλι γάλα και ολοι ξαναπήραν τις δυνδέσεις τοιυς (οχι ολοι ο ένας ακόμη περιμένει)
Αν δεν υπήρχε αυτό το φόρουμ και οι άνθρωποι που αντέδρασαν θα ήθελα να ήξερα αν κάποιοι συμπολίτες μας θα ξαναέπαιρναν τις συνδεσεις τους πίσω, η αν θα έκανε τον κόπο να ασχοληθεί η κάθε ACN με εμάς όλους που όταν το μαθαίναμε θα ζητούσαμε εξηγήσεις ως μεμονομένοι αποδέκτες.

Προσωπικά χαίρομαι γιατί αυτό που έγινε αυτές τις 2 ημέρες φανερωνει οτι επιτέλους το ιντερνετ μπορεί να γίνει κάτι χρήσιμο για την Ελληνική κοινωνία. Αυτό φοβούνται εξ άλλου και πολλά γνωστά κανάλια και εφημερίδες (με συχνούς πηχιαίους τίτλους κομπίνας και ρεμούλας) και δεν έχουν καν email διεύθυνση στο ιντερνετ (ειδικά ορισμένες εφημερίδες..ψάχτε και θα τους βρείτε..στην ανυπαρξία τους)
Οπότε γερά να αγκαλιάσουμε το ιντερνετ ολοι μαζί και να σκεφτούμε οτι μπορεί ΠΟΛΛΥ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΙΚΑ να προστατεύσει τα δικαιώματα του καταναλωτή και του πολίτη γενικότερα. Το ιντερνετ δεν είναι μόνο τσόντες και p2p ας φροντίσουμε ολοι να το μάθουμε καλά.

Αυτά. Αντε γερα (που λέει κι ο kadronarxis)

----------


## μαριοσ666

> To μουλάρι  υπολογίζει το hash του βάσει του MD4(&lt;SHA-0) το όποιο είναι σπασμένο(όπως και τα SHA0 και MD5) και άρα γίνεται αυτό που λέει ο πάπιας. Το λένε και στο site τους στο faq για τα fakes...
> 
> To SHA-1 από ότι είδα από ένα γρήγορο search κρατιέται ακόμα...


Τα αν έχει σπάσει ένα hash ειναι σχετικο. Για παραδειγμα το md5 θεωρείται ότι έσπασε γιατί κάποιος βρήκε δύο αρχεία με το ίδιο hash. Αυτό όμως δεν το καθιστά άχρηστο. Απλά δεν έιναι καλό να χρησιμοποείται πια για ψηφιακές υπογραφές. Για όλες τις άλλες εφαρμογές είναι μια χαρά - και για τα p2p αλλά ακόμα και για passphrase hashing στη συμβατική κρυπτογραφία.




> Πριν κανα χρονο, καποιος μου ειπε για το freenet...


Όπως ανέφερα και χθες το βράδυ (σελ 37) υπάρχει και το antsp2p (http://antsp2p.sourceforge.net/) που τα καταφέρνει κάπως καλύτερα στο θέμα της ταχύτητας χρησιμοποιώντας έξυπνο routing.

edit: typos

----------


## dpan

> Κάποιοι έτρεξαν να πουν για ευφάνταστες συνομωσιολογίες κτλπ τὠρα που ολα είναι μέλι γάλα και ολοι ξαναπήραν τις δυνδέσεις τοιυς (οχι ολοι ο ένας ακόμη περιμένει)
> Αν δεν υπήρχε αυτό το φόρουμ και οι άνθρωποι που αντέδρασαν θα ήθελα να ήξερα αν κάποιοι συμπολίτες μας θα ξαναέπαιρναν τις συνδεσεις τους πίσω, η αν θα έκανε τον κόπο να ασχοληθεί η κάθε ACN με εμάς όλους που όταν το μαθαίναμε θα ζητούσαμε εξηγήσεις ως μεμονομένοι αποδέκτες.
> 
> Προσωπικά χαίρομαι γιατί αυτό που έγινε αυτές τις 2 ημέρες φανερωνει οτι επιτέλους το ιντερνετ μπορεί να γίνει κάτι χρήσιμο για την Ελληνική κοινωνία. Αυτό φοβούνται εξ άλλου και πολλά γνωστά κανάλια και εφημερίδες (με συχνούς πηχιαίους τίτλους κομπίνας και ρεμούλας) και δεν έχουν καν email διεύθυνση στο ιντερνετ (ειδικά ορισμένες εφημερίδες..ψάχτε και θα τους βρείτε..στην ανυπαρξία τους)
> Οπότε γερά να αγκαλιάσουμε το ιντερνετ ολοι μαζί και να σκεφτούμε οτι μπορεί ΠΟΛΛΥ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΙΚΑ να προστατεύσει τα δικαιώματα του καταναλωτή και του πολίτη γενικότερα. Το ιντερνετ δεν είναι μόνο τσόντες και p2p ας φροντίσουμε ολοι να το μάθουμε καλά.
> 
> Αυτά. Αντε γερα (που λέει κι ο kadronarxis)


Και συ φιλε μου πως γνωριζεις οτι η ACN υποχρεωθηκε να επαναφερει τη συνδρομη του finn επειδη εγινε ντορος σε αυτο το Forum και οχι επειδη υπηρετησε μια παγια πολιτικη που εχει ανακυρηχθει απο τα στελεχη της για αυτη την αποφαση? Πως μπορεις να εισαι τοσο σιγουρος? Σιγουρα μπορει το forum αυτο να αποτελεσει μια μεγαλη δυναμη-φωνη για να ακουστουν καποια πραγματα αλλα μεχρι εκει.Δεν εκφοβιζει ουτε τρομοκρατει καμμια εταιρεια γιατι πρωτα απο ολα τα μελη του ειναι ανωνυμα!Απλα συμβαλει στην κοινη γνωμη.

----------


## dpan

Σιγουρα θα μου πεις οτι το υπεθεσες λογω της ευνοητης καθυστερησης και συγχισης  που υπηρχε απο πλευρα της ACN προς τον πελατη.Το ενδεχομενο να μην τους ειχε ξανασυμβει κατι παρομοιο και να ενημερωσανε το τηλεφωνικο τους κεντρο οτι μεχρι νεοτερας διαταγης απο στελεχη της εταιρειας να λενε στους πελατες οτι θα διακοπει η συνδρομη τους το εχεις σκεφθει? Αργοτερα μπορει να το εψαξαν με το νομικο τους τμημα και να ειδαν οτι υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να απαλλαχθουν της κατηγοριας εφοσον υπαρχει ενα Supspend mode 24h στον πελατη.

----------


## poussou

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από KyR-X
> 
> Κάποιοι έτρεξαν να πουν για ευφάνταστες συνομωσιολογίες κτλπ τὠρα που ολα είναι μέλι γάλα και ολοι ξαναπήραν τις δυνδέσεις τοιυς (οχι ολοι ο ένας ακόμη περιμένει)
> Αν δεν υπήρχε αυτό το φόρουμ και οι άνθρωποι που αντέδρασαν θα ήθελα να ήξερα αν κάποιοι συμπολίτες μας θα ξαναέπαιρναν τις συνδεσεις τους πίσω, η αν θα έκανε τον κόπο να ασχοληθεί η κάθε ACN με εμάς όλους που όταν το μαθαίναμε θα ζητούσαμε εξηγήσεις ως μεμονομένοι αποδέκτες.
> 
> Προσωπικά χαίρομαι γιατί αυτό που έγινε αυτές τις 2 ημέρες φανερωνει οτι επιτέλους το ιντερνετ μπορεί να γίνει κάτι χρήσιμο για την Ελληνική κοινωνία. Αυτό φοβούνται εξ άλλου και πολλά γνωστά κανάλια και εφημερίδες (με συχνούς πηχιαίους τίτλους κομπίνας και ρεμούλας) και δεν έχουν καν email διεύθυνση στο ιντερνετ (ειδικά ορισμένες εφημερίδες..ψάχτε και θα τους βρείτε..στην ανυπαρξία τους)
> Οπότε γερά να αγκαλιάσουμε το ιντερνετ ολοι μαζί και να σκεφτούμε οτι μπορεί ΠΟΛΛΥ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΙΚΑ να προστατεύσει τα δικαιώματα του καταναλωτή και του πολίτη γενικότερα. Το ιντερνετ δεν είναι μόνο τσόντες και p2p ας φροντίσουμε ολοι να το μάθουμε καλά.
> 
> Αυτά. Αντε γερα (που λέει κι ο kadronarxis)
> ...


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Τελικώς μερικοί έχετε πολύ πλάκα....

*Συνδρομητής*:Ναι ACN;;Συγγνώμη αλλά απο το πρωί δέν έχω internet

*ACN*:Ναι κύριε σας την κόψαμε για 24 ώρες (ΜΟΝΟ)...ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΡΥΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ MODEM ΣΑΣ...

*Συνδρομητής*: ΑΑαααααα...Ε τότε εντάξει...Ευχαριστώ !!!!

----------


## Lazy Dog

> Συνδρομητής:Ναι ACN;;Συγγνώμη αλλά απο το πρωί δέν έχω internet
> 
> ACN:Ναι κύριε σας την κόψαμε για 24 ώρες (ΜΟΝΟ)...ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΡΥΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ MODEM ΣΑΣ...
> 
> Συνδρομητής: ΑΑαααααα...Ε τότε εντάξει...Ευχαριστώ !!!!


  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

Που τελικα δεν ηταν 24ωρο.....48 ωριτσες μαλλον  :Shocked:

----------


## Slay

> Και συ φιλε μου πως γνωριζεις οτι η ACN υποχρεωθηκε να επαναφερει τη συνδρομη του finn επειδη εγινε ντορος σε αυτο το Forum και οχι επειδη υπηρετησε μια παγια πολιτικη που εχει ανακυρηχθει απο τα στελεχη της για αυτη την αποφαση? Πως μπορεις να εισαι τοσο σιγουρος?


Πρωτον στην αρχη του ειχαν πει οτι δεν θα παρει τα λεφτα του πισω, και οτι δεν θα τον ξανασυνδεσεουν.
Δευτερον εγραψε αυτο το thread και ξεσηκωθηκαν οι παντες, οι δε μαλιστα χρηστες της ACN στην συντριπτικη τους πλειοψηφια δηλωσαν οτι μολις ληξει η συνδρομη τους ΔΕΝ θα την ανανεωσουν
Τριτον σαν να μην εφτανε αυτο οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα που δεν εχουν ACN λενε οτι ΔΕΝ προκειται ποτε να παρουν μετα απο αυτο το γεγονος, και θα το διαδωσουν οσο μπορουν.
Τεταρτον η ACN παρακολουθει το thread και βεβαια ενοχλειται με τα οσα διαβαζει.
Πεμπτον αλλαζουν σταση ξαφνικα και του δινουν πισω την συνδεση του ενω αρχικα ειχαν πει οτι ΔΕΝ θα του την δωσουν.

Ε με συγχωρεις δηλαδη, τι κανει νιαου νιαου στα κεραμιδια.

----------


## Asterakias

αυτά κάνουνε τα πουλάκια μου στην ACN έτσι; για να το έχω υπόψιν μου σε καμιά 20αριά μέρες να τους κόψω το βήχα ... δόξα να έχει ο ανταγωνισμός και δη ο καλός ανταγωνισμός ... 
Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση! ! !

----------


## dpan

Και παλι δεν με πειθουν τα οσα λες.Ας παρουμε αλλες εκδοχες: 

1ο Case : "Ασχετη τηλεφωνητρια" ενημερωνει τον πελατη λανθασμενα και μετα καταλαβαινει τη γκαφα της και παιρνει η ιδια ή αλλος και ενημερωνει τον πελατη σωστα.

2ο case : Σκαει η κληση του πελατη τον ενημερωνουν οτι κοβεται η συνδρομη του , στο μεταξυ μιλανε με το τεχνικο τμημα τι καλυτερο μπορουν να κανουν σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις και βρισκουν μεση λυση να γινεται ενα suspend , αρα εφαρμογουν την αποφαση και στον πρωτο "κατα κοινη γνωμη" γκαντεμη (Φιλικα παντα)χρηστη.

3ο case : Παιρνει ο πελατης ή πχ Ο πατερας του και τους τριζει τα δοντια οτι θα σας καταγγειλω στο ΙΝΚΑ και σουξου μουξου μανταλακια.Παιρνουν και μια π..π@ απο τον πελατη τοτε και του λενε και ευχαριστω , η επομενη ανανεωση δωρεαν απο εμας και συγνωμη για την ταλαιπωρια

Θες και αλλα? Αμα θες σου βρισκω και αλλα! 
Αμα εισαι μεντιουμ μονο τοτε παω πασο!  :Smile:

----------


## KyR-X

*dpan* Φυσικά αν είχες διαβάσει ολα τα posts θα καταλάβαινες οτι δεν θα του επανέφεραν καμία συνδρομή εφόσων του το δήλωασν ρητά οτι η συνδρομή του τερματίστηκε χωρίς λεφτά πίσω. 
Για να το επεκτείνω γιατί είμαι πονηρός και σκέφτωμαι όπως αυτοί, να πω και οτι θα τον έβαζαν και σε μαύρη λίστα? Λες σε πελάτη που του κόβουν τη συνδρομή με τις δικές τους δικαιολογίες να ξαναδεχώντουσαν άιτηση του μετά? Εγω νομίζω πως οχι.
Τι άλλο μας είπαν οι κύριοι του παροχέα? Οτι και άλλοι τα ίδια κάνουν (ή ΘΑ κάνουν) Κασι γιατί τώρα εγω να μην πιστέψω οτι θα ενημερωνόντουσαν για μαύρες λίστες μεταξύ τους?? 

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι?

*ΘΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΡΝΟΥΝΤΑΝ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΡΟΧΕΙΣ!* Ίσως με εξαίρεση κάποιον ΟΤΕ πιθανόν (αλλά γιατί να μην ενδώσει κι αυτός σε μια μάυρη λιστα αν έβλεπε οτι ολοι θα έκοβαν κόσμο για τα p2p)

οχι λοιπόν μόνο δεν του την έκοψαν και γλύτωσε και τα λεφτά που θα έχανε, αλλά γλίτωσε και μια μαύρη λίστα!

ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ!!! Εσυ αγρόν ηγόραζε..

----------


## KyR-X

*dpan* εαν διαβάσεις ολο το thread τα επιχειρήματα σου δεν στέκουν. έχει εξηγηθεί πολλές φορές το τι έγινε και πως. Σημειώνω οτι δεν μιλώ μόνο για τον χρήστη που γνωρίζουμε αλλά και για τον δύτερο που κόπηκε πάλι την επόμενη ημέρα απο τον ίδιο παροχέα με τις ίδιες αιτιολογίες..ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΠΟΣΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΤΗ ΓΛΙΤΩΣΑΝ απο αυτό το παροχέα αυτό το Σαβ/ακο και ποσοι αλλοι την επόμενη εβδομάδα και μήνα απο τους υπόλοιπους. Γιατί μου φαίνεται πολλύ αυθαίρετη η κίνηση αυτού του παροχέα και κανονικά ενω έπρεπε να φοβηθούν να κάνουν κα΄τι τέτοιο παρ ολα αυτά προχώρησαν κανονικά. Ίσως δηλαδή γνω΄ριζαν οτι και άλλοι θα έκαναν τα ίδια στο κοντινό μέλλον. Ολα πιθανά είναι. Να σημειώσω οτι αυτά αν γινώντουσαν θα είχαν παγκόσμια πρώτη μονο στην Ελλάδα!

----------


## Lazy Dog

> παγκόσμια πρώτη μονο στην Ελλάδα!


.....ως συνηθως   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## KyR-X

Αυτά ας τα ακούσει και ο κύριος *Giorgos* ή *Costas*5χιλιάδεςκαιτρίαεκατομύρια ή κάτι τέτοιο που ήταν τόσο "καθυσηχαστικός"...
Έχουμε πήξει απο τέτοιους καθυσηχασμο΄πυς σε αυτό το τόπο του κάθε ανευθηνουπεύθυνου παπάρα! Να πάνε να τα λένε αλλού πλέον. Φαντάσου μόνο και μόνο να γλίτωσε/σαν στο παρα πέντε μια μαύρη λίστα. Φαντάσου. Ποια δικαιώματα του πολίτη και κουραφέξαλα τότε ε?   :Evil:

----------


## dpan

Το οτι εχουμε διαβασει καποια πραγματα σε μερικα posts , και το οτι υποθετουμε μια πιθανη αιτια που οδηγησε την ACN σε αυτη την ανατρεπτικη αποφαση δεν ειναι λογος οτι ντε και καλα καποιος ή καποιοι απο αυτους μπηκαν εδω και γιαυτο εκαναν οτι εκαναν.Φαινεται λογικο το επιχειρημα απο την πλευρα σας αλλα οχι εξακριβωμενο.Αυτα!

----------


## KyR-X

Έκκληση προς όλους που θα το διαβάσουν και είναι έστω και στο ελάχιστο ψυλιασμένοι για το τι γίνεται τριγύρω τους.

*ΜΗ ΜΑΣΑΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΕΥΘΥΝΟΥΠΕΥΘΗΝΟΥΣ ΠΑΠΑΡΕΣ! 
ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΛΥΣΗ!*

----------


## Lazy Dog

Αν και δεν εχει σημασια γιατι αλλαξε την σταση της η εταιρια(μπορει οντως ετσι να ηθελε να κανει), να σημειωσω οτι δεν ακουστηκε μονο εδω...αν θυμαμαι καλα και σε αλλα 2 sites....οποτε οι χρηστες που ηρθαν σε επαφη με αυτη την πληροφορια ηταν(και ειναι)ουκ ολιγοι...

Προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι καταλαβανε το μεγεθος της @@ριας που κανανε(ή το ειδανε πιο ψυχραιμα το θεμα)και τα γυρισανε τουμπαλη  :Shocked:  . Γιατι αν οντως ειναι τακτικη το 24ωρο γιατι τον επανεφεραν στο 48ωρο  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BadCluster

Μετά απο καμιά 15αρια σελίδες διάβασμα επανέρχομαι και κάνω σούμα...
Finn μην αρπάζεσαι τα έχει αυτά η πρωτοπορία...μην μασάς και κάνε αυτό που θες
η ατυχία σου μας έδειξε πόσο κοντά είναι και σε εμάς αυτή η πιθανότητα αλλά έδειξε ότι το ιντερνετ καμιά φορά στην Ελλάδα ξυπνάει μυαλά...επίσης έδειξε ότι το forum αυτό έχει μια υπέροχη δύναμη
ΠΟΙΑ?
ΤΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΤΗΣ ΣΦΑΙΡΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΛΗΨΗΣ ΕΝΟΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ...

Άσχετο :P αλλά σε μένα ισχύει...---->
έμπαινα με ACN με κάρτα,τώρα είμαι με εταιρική ACN αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξαναμπώ με ACN και να πληρώσω

----------


## KyR-X

Εγω επίσης λεω να φυλαχτεί αυτό το thread απο όσους γίνεται γιατί μυρίζωμαι οτι θα είναι ίσως χρήσιμο απο πολλούς στο μέλλον. Πιστεύω οτι δεν είδαμε τα τελευταία αυτού του είδους των περίεργων υποθέσεων. Κανείς δεν γνωρίζει αν κάποιοι έδρασαν εντελώς επιπόλαια πάνω σε μια προτεινώμενη συνεισταμένη που πιθανών να ακολουθούσαν πολλοί και απο την φύση της θα είχε και πολιτικές προεκτάσεις ελεύθερες να τις χρησιμοποιήσει ο οποιοσδήποτε για πολιτικούς εκβιασμούς, κάνωντας την ζωή μας (των χρηστών) δύσκολη για να αποκομίσουν τα δικά τους ωφέλη.

Τα παραπάνω τα λεω χωρίς πρόθεση να επιρρίψω μομφή σε καμία συγκεκριμένη εταιρία. Εφόσων όμως σε αυτό τον τόπο γίνωνται πολλά παράξενα, καλό είναι να έχουμε το νου μας.

*edit:* Καλό θα είναι και η Κυβέρνηση να το εξετάσει λίγο το θέμα, γιατί ποτέ δεν μπορεί να γνωρίζει τι και πως θα μπορούσε να σκάσει στο κεφάλι της απροειδοποίητα. Αποφάσισα προσωπικά να προσκομίσω τα στοιχεία σε κάποιον Βουλευτή που γνωρίζω κι ελπίζω να κάνουν το ίδιο και άλλοι. Φοβάμαι οτι δεν θα πέσει στα μαλακά έτσι εύκολα αυτή η εταιρία, κάλιο γαϊδουρέδενε παρά γαϊδουρογύρεβε, κι υπάρχουν πολλά γαϊδούρια σ αυτό το τόπο. :P

----------


## zavaras

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μερικοί λέτε ότι η ACN άλλαξε στάση. Έβγαλε καμιά ανακοίνωση που να λέει από δω και στο εξής θα κάνουμε το παν για να προστατεύουμε την ιδιοτικότητα και τα συμφέροντα του χρήστη, θα ειδοποιούμε έγκαιρα όταν λαμβάνουμε e-mail από εταιρείες προστασίας πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων και δε θα προχωρούμε σε διακοπή σύνδεσης παρά μόνον αν λάβουμε εντολή εισαγγελέα?

Το μόνο που επιβεβαίωσε η ACN είναι ότι ενεργεί *αυθαίρετα, ανεύθυνα και εκ του πονηρού*.

----------


## μαριοσ666

Πάρα πολύ σωστό και άξιο υπενθύμισης:



> Προσωπικά χαίρομαι γιατί αυτό που έγινε αυτές τις 2 ημέρες φανερωνει οτι επιτέλους το ιντερνετ μπορεί να γίνει κάτι χρήσιμο για την Ελληνική κοινωνία. Αυτό φοβούνται εξ άλλου και πολλά γνωστά κανάλια και εφημερίδες (με συχνούς πηχιαίους τίτλους κομπίνας και ρεμούλας) και δεν έχουν καν email διεύθυνση στο ιντερνετ (ειδικά ορισμένες εφημερίδες..ψάχτε και θα τους βρείτε..στην ανυπαρξία τους)
> Οπότε γερά να αγκαλιάσουμε το ιντερνετ ολοι μαζί και να σκεφτούμε οτι μπορεί ΠΟΛΛΥ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΙΚΑ να προστατεύσει τα δικαιώματα του καταναλωτή και του πολίτη γενικότερα. Το ιντερνετ δεν είναι μόνο τσόντες και p2p ας φροντίσουμε ολοι να το μάθουμε καλά.

----------


## McAli

> εξ άλλου και πολλά γνωστά κανάλια και εφημερίδες (με συχνούς πηχιαίους τίτλους κομπίνας και ρεμούλας) και δεν έχουν καν email διεύθυνση στο ιντερνετ


και από αυτούς που έχουν, έχετε δει τις σελίδες τους;....  :Laughing:

----------


## blizard

Εγώ συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι η A.C.N βγαίνει κερδισμένη τελικά, αφού ακόμα και αν χάσει πελάτες θα είναι από αυτούς που κατεβάζουν πολύ ,και δεν της αφήνουν κέρδος.
Έτσι θα μπορέσει να βάλει περισσότερα άτομα στο ίδιο bandwith, ή να ρίξει την τιμή και να αυξήσει τα κέρδη της.

Η συμπεριφορά της παραμένει απαράδεκτη, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο εύκολο είναι πρακτικά να πιεστεί για να την αλλάξει.

----------


## ReverseR

δβ

----------


## ReverseR

> To μουλάρι  υπολογίζει το hash του βάσει του MD4(&lt;SHA-0) το όποιο είναι σπασμένο(όπως και τα SHA0 και MD5) και άρα γίνεται αυτό που λέει ο πάπιας. Το λένε και στο site τους στο faq για τα fakes...
> 
> To SHA-1 από ότι είδα από ένα γρήγορο search κρατιέται ακόμα...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Τα αν έχει σπάσει ένα hash ειναι σχετικο. Για παραδειγμα το md5 θεωρείται ότι έσπασε γιατί κάποιος βρήκε δύο αρχεία με το ίδιο hash. Αυτό όμως δεν το καθιστά άχρηστο. Απλά δεν έιναι καλό να χρησιμοποείται πια για ψηφιακές υπογραφές. Για όλες τις άλλες εφαρμογές είναι μια χαρά - και για τα p2p αλλά ακόμα και για passphrase hashing στη συμβατική κρυπτογραφία.


ΣΩΣΤΟΣ αλλά για τα π2π είναι πρόβλημα. Μπορεί κάποιος να αχρηστεύσει αρχεία αν το θέλει!!

Κυρίως κινδυνεύει το μουλάρι(MD4) δλδ, γιατί από ότι είδα το bt(sha-1) και το dc(TigerTreeHash) δεν έχουν πρόβλημα.



> ΥΓ: Είσαι σίγουρος για το MD5?





> Έσπασε το MD5; Πότε-πως-πού και γιατί;


google "md5 broken"

----------


## ReverseR

> Επίσης, από ότι γνωρίζω, ο αλγόριθμος (SHA1) που χρησιμοποιείται στο bt είναι παρόμοιος με τον γνωστό MD4 (ολίγον τι βελτιωμένος), αλλά δυστυχώς με διάφορες μεθόδους brute-force μπορεί να "σπαστεί"... Οπότε πρακτικά (λόγω έλλειψης υπολογιστικής δύναμης) μπορεί να είναι αδύνατο να υπάρξουν διαφορετικά αρχεία με το ίδιο hash code, αλλά θεωρητικά όλα μπορούν να γίνουν. Το θεωρώ απίστευτα δύσκολο (όχι όμως απίθανο) να μπορέσει κάποιος με την σημερινή τεχνολογία να φτιάξει ένα τέτοιο αρχείο έτσι ώστε το hash του να είναι ίδιο με αυτό κάποιου άλλου αρχείου. *Αν όμως τα καταφέρει....μόλις γλύτωσε από την δαγκάνα του νόμου.*


Δεν νομίζω να στέκεται δικαστικά ότι υπάρχει μια στις τόσες(πόσες; :) ) πιθανότητες να πρόκειται για διαφορετικά αρχεία

----------


## EvilHawk

> Κυρίως κινδυνεύει το μουλάρι(MD4) δλδ, γιατί από ότι είδα το bt(sha-1) και το dc(TigerTreeHash) δεν έχουν πρόβλημα.


Το μουλάρι είναι το μόνο που δεν κινδυνεύει τόσο άμεσα!   :Wink:  
Χρησιμοποιεί το MD4 για το hash των αρχείων, o κύριος λόγος είναι το μικρότερο overhead στους servers, (το Kademlia υποστηρίζει MD5), αλλά και το AICH επιπρόσθετα για να ελέγχει τα corrupted data...  



> AICH: a new (additional) hashing system allows eMule to highly improve the corruption detection and handling, leading to less redownload in those cases


και για το secure identification των χρηστώv το MD5!

Στο forum του emule θα βρείτε αρκετές συζητήσεις για το θέμα!  :Wink:

----------


## bbgg

Γράφω με τον κίνδυνο να είμαι κάπως εκτός θέματος.

Ευτυχώς δεν είχα ποτέ καμιά άμεση σχέση με την ACN, αλλά μπορώ να μεταφέρω τις εμπειρίες δύο φίλων.

Ο ένας έχει ACN 128/384 εδώ και ενάμισο περίπου χρόνο, με σύμβαση αορίστου χρόνου και αυτόματη πληρωμή με Μastercard.  Πριν λίγο καιρό έλαβε ειδοποίηση ότι η συνδρομή του θα έληγε επειδή ήταν απλήρωτη.  Πήρε τηλέφωνο την ACN και του είπαν ότι υπήρχε πρόβλημα με την πιστωτική.  Επειδή η πιστωτική του ήταν πληρωμένη, πήρε τηλέφωνο την τράπεζα να δει αν υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα.  Εκεί του είπαν ότι δεν υπήρχε κανένα πρόβλημα και ότι η τράπεζα δεν είχε αρνηθεί κάποια χρέωση για οποιονδήποτε λόγο.

Ξαναπαίρνει στην ACN και εκεί αρχίζει το γνωστό παραμύθι από τον Άννα στον Καϊάφα, με επίμονη άρνηση να του δώσουν να μιλήσει σε κάποιον προϊστάμενο (οι προϊστάμενοι στην ACN πάντα "λείπουν", "έχουν σύσκεψη" ή "μιλούν σε άλλη γραμμή", όπως διαπίστωσε).  Και βεβαίως κάθε ένας με τον οποίο μιλούσε, μετά από τα τυπικά, άρχιζε να του ξεφουρνίζει το ζουμί της ιστορίας "Μήπως έχετε κάποια κάρτα Visa?".  Όλοι, χωρίς ποτέ να το λένε ευθέως, περνούσαν το μήνυμα ότι η Mastercard ήταν για κάποιο λόγο ανεπιθύμητη στην ACN και προσπαθούσαν να περάσουν τη χρέωση σε Visa.

Μετά από πολλά τηλεφωνήματα και βρισίδια του είπαν ότι θα το τακτοποιήσουν.  Τον επόμενο μήνα όμως η σύνδεση κόπηκε ξαφνικά ως "απλήρωτη".  Ο φίλος μου ξαναρώτησε την τράπεζα αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα: δεν υπήρχε! (τι έκπληξη).  Τελικά απηύδισε και ανανέωσε τη συνδρομή του με Visa.

Ολα αυτά βέβαια τον έκανα να τσαντιστεί πολύ.  Άρχισε λοιπόν να ψάχνεται για να αλλάξει ISP.  Και τι διαπίστωσε?  

1ον ότι, παρόλο που έχει σύμβαση αορίστου χρόνου με μηνιαία αυτόματη ανανέωση και χρέωση, πρέπει να ειδοποιήσει την ACN ΤΡΕΙΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ προκειμένου να κάνει διακοπή.

2ον, επειδή την αίτηση για DSL γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ την είχε κάνει μέσω ACN, εάν κάνει διακοπή η ACN του κόβει ΚΑΙ τη γραμμή DSL και μετά πρέπει εκείνος να ξανακάνει αίτηση για DSL στον ΟΤΕ!  Αυτό βεβαίως είναι εντελώς παράλογο και αποτρεπτικό/εκδικητικό.

Και για να βγω ακόμα περισσότερο εκτός θέματος, παραθέτω και την εμπειρία άλλου φίλου.  Εκείνος είχε αγοράσει ένα PC από το Multirama, που ερxόταν με 3 ετών "δωρεάν" συνδρομή dialup στην ACN.  Η συνδρομή αυτή, ονομαστικά 56 kbps, ποτέ δεν είχε αληθινή ταχύτητα μεγαλύτερη από 5 kΒΥΤΕ/sec αν και το μόντεμ συνδεόταν στα 48 ή 53 kbps, πολύ συχνά έκανε timeouts και αποσυνδέσεις χωρίς λόγο και έβγαζε συνεχώς SMTP server error στην αποστολή email μέσω Outlook Express.   Και οποτεδήποτε ο φίλος μου ή εγώ προσπαθήσαμε να βγάλουμε άκρη με την τηλεφωνική "υποστήριξη" της ACN, η αντιμετώπιση των υπαλλήλων ήταν "άλλα λόγια ν' αγαπιόμαστε" και άκρη δεν βγήκε ποτέ.

Όταν έληξε η συνδρομή, ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ο φίλος μου δεν είχε την παραμικρή διάθεση να την ανανεώσει, και είχαν από την ACN το θράσος να τον πάρουν τηλέφωνο να τον ρωτήσουν γιατί!  Εννοείται ότι τους ξέχεσε κανονικά.

Ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη από τους moderators αν έχω βγεί εκτός θέματος του thread, αλλά σκέφτηκα ότι εδώ θα διαβαστεί από πολύ κόσμο ενώ αν το έγραφα χωριστά ίσως περνούσε απαρατήρητο.

Συνδυάζοντας τα παραπάνω με τις 51 σελίδες αυτού του thread, νομίζω ότι το συμπέρασμα για την "ποιότητα" της ACN ως ISP βγαίνει αβίαστα.

----------


## EvilHawk

Όσο καλοπροαίρετος και να θέλω να είμαι, νομίζω ότι τέτοια μήνύματα απο χρήστες που γράφτηκαν μόλις σήμερα και η μόνη τους συμμετοχή είναι σε αυτό το thread αρχίζουν να μου φαίνονται ύποπτα!

Για να αποφύγουμε λοιπόν παρεξηγήσεις και σβήσιμο μηνυμάτων θα παρακαλούσα να μην επαναληφθούν!

----------


## bbgg

EvilHawk, δεκτή και σεβαστή η ένστασή σου, όμως ίσως δεν έχεις αντιληφθεί ότι αυτό το thread έχει κάνει ΠΑΤΑΓΟ σε όλο το ελληνικό internet (IRC, newsgroups, fora κλπ) και πολλοί ανακαλύψαμε αυτό το forum με αυτή την ευκαιρία.  Αν και έμπαινα στο adslgr.com εδώ και μήνες, ομολογώ ειλικρινά δεν είχα καν προσέξει ότι έχετε forum   :Embarassed:   Δράττομαι της ευκαιρίας να ζητήσω επιπροσθέτως συγγνώμη και από σένα προσωπικά.  Εάν νομίζεις ότι κάνω κατάχρηση της φιλοξενίας του forum, με χαρά να το μεταφέρω σε άλλο thread.    :Smile:

----------


## 8ball

Θορυβημένος από όλα αυτά που συνέβησαν ή τουλάχιστον γράφτηκαν τις τελευταίες μέρες, επικοινώνησα με το Κέντρο Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών της Tellas και αφού εξιστόρησα όσα συνέβησαν τους ρώτησα ευθέως ποια είναι  η πολιτική τους σε παρόμοια περίπτωση. Η απάντηση δόθηκε μετά από μερικά λεπτά αναμονής και ήταν σαφέστατη.
Αν τυχόν τους ενοχλήσει η κάθε Κωλούμπια για κάποιον πελάτη τους θα πρέπει να τους δώσει και όλα τα απαραίτητα πειστήρια που στοιχειοθετούν το «έγκλημα».
Κατόπιν και εφόσον τα στοιχεία είναι αυθεντικά, θα στείλουν προειδοποίηση στον πελάτη για το τι πρόκειται να συμβεί αν συνεχίσει να παρανομεί.
Αν σταματήσει, δεν θα συμβεί τίποτα περαιτέρω, αν συνεχίσει τότε θα αναγκαστούν να διακόψουν την σύνδεση.
Φυσικά η συνομιλία ηχογραφήθηκε.
Εγώ πάλι τους υπενθύμισα ότι ΕΜΕΙΣ είμαστε οι πελάτες τους και όχι το HOLLYWOOD και ότι καλά θα κάνουν να τους γράψουν λιγάκι και να τους κάνουν την ζωή δύσκολη.

----------


## KyR-X

"Αν και έμπαινα στο adslgr.com εδώ και μήνες, ομολογώ ειλικρινά δεν είχα καν προσέξει ότι έχετε forum"

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  

Now I ve seen everythink!

(πλάκα πλάκα, δε βάζετε κανένα πιο εμφανές link για το φόρουμ? Στην Ελλάδα ζούμε) :P

----------


## bbgg

KyR-X: όταν σερφάρω γίνομαι ένας μικρός υπερκινητικός MTVάνθρωπος με απειροελάχιστο attention span   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:  

8-ball: Ενδιαφέρουσα (και σωστή) η αντιμετώπιση της Tellas.  Από όσο ξέρω ίδια αντιμετώπιση δείχνει και ο δικός μου ISP (δεν λέω ποιός για να μη θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση, μια και υπάρχει η υποψία ότι τα posts μου είναι υποβολιμαία): αν δεν υπάρχει πλήρης και αναμφισβήτητη τεκμηρίωση αδικήματος, πέφτει delete στο απειλητικό email.

Προσωπικα δεν πολυανησυχώ γιατί οι ταινίες που κατεβάζω ΔΕΝ είναι παραγωγές εταιρειών-μελών της MPAA   :Wink:  , δεν κατεβάζω παιχνίδια γιατί δεν παίζω ποτέ, mp3 της Britney και της Madonna δεν ακούω, και τα προϊόντα Symantec τα αποφεύγω όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι   :Twisted Evil: 

Γενικά πάντως μιλώντας, οι εταιρείες που μάχονται την "πειρατεία" αργά ή γρήγορα θα καταλάβουν ότι χάνουν τη μάχη.

Όταν η μουσική αναπαραγωγή πέρασε από το βινύλιο στο CD, τα λεφτά ανά μονάδα χρόνου μουσικής που πλήρωνε ο καταναλωτής ΔΙΠΛΑΣΙΑΣΤΗΚΑΝ.  Έκτοτε το κόστος ενός CD έχει πέσει κατακόρυφα.  Ό φίλος που περιέγραφα στο αρχικό post μου, εκείνος με τις πιστωτικές, είναι μουσικός παραγωγός και συνθέτης, ενώ συχνά συμμετέχει και σε στίχους.  Μου λέει ότι από κάθε CD που πουλάει, τα δικαιώματα ΤΟΥ ΣΥΝΟΛΟΥ των δημιουργών είναι περίπου 8-10% της τιμής χονδρικής (δηλαδή λιγότερο από 1 ευρώ), ενώ οι εταιρείες προσφέρουν ελάχιστες ώρες στούντιο δωρεάν, και οι δημιουργοί αναγκάζονται να πληρώσουν τις υπόλοιπες από την τσέπη τους, ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΑ.  Έτσι εκείνος θεωρεί ότι η δωρεάν διακίνηση της μουσικής του ως mp3 από το διαδίκτυο τον ωφελεί οικονομικά ως διαφήμιση.

Το συνολικό κόστος παραγωγής ενός CD, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του στούντιο, δικαιώματα δημιουργών και αμοιβές μουσικών, διανομή, διαφήμιση ΚΑΙ videoclip "Ελληνικών" προδιαγραφών, είναι ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ 3 ευρώ ανά CD και συνήθως γύρω στα 2.

Και βεβαίως ξέρουμε πώς γίνεται η διαφήμιση στην Ελλάδα: με το γνωστό σύστημα "άλλαξε ο κολλιές".  Μας καλεί η πρωινατζού, μετά έρχεται η πρωινατζού στο μαγαζί μας και τα σπάει για να γίνει την άλλη μέρα εξωφυλλο στην έγκυρη εφημερίδα "Capuccino", ή δημιουργούμε το talent show "Super Idol Story" με στελέχη της εταιρείας μας, από όπου περνάνε όλως τυχαίως οι τραγουδιστές-φίρμες της εταιρείας ως guest star, κλπ κλπ κλπ.

----------


## supernoone

> Ό φίλος που περιέγραφα στο αρχικό post μου, εκείνος με τις πιστωτικές, είναι μουσικός παραγωγός και συνθέτης, ενώ συχνά συμμετέχει και σε στίχους.  Μου λέει ότι από κάθε CD που πουλάει, τα δικαιώματα ΤΟΥ ΣΥΝΟΛΟΥ των δημιουργών είναι περίπου 8-10% της τιμής χονδρικής (δηλαδή λιγότερο από 1 ευρώ), ενώ οι εταιρείες προσφέρουν ελάχιστες ώρες στούντιο δωρεάν, και οι δημιουργοί αναγκάζονται να πληρώσουν τις υπόλοιπες από την τσέπη τους, ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΑ.  Έτσι εκείνος θεωρεί ότι η δωρεάν διακίνηση της μουσικής του ως mp3 από το διαδίκτυο τον ωφελεί οικονομικά ως διαφήμιση.


Πες τα ρε φιλε. Γιατι πολλοι δεν ξερουν ποσα παιρνουν οι δημιουργοι. Νομιζουν οτι παιρνουν χοντρα φραγκα, αλλα δεν... Για παραδειγμα αν εισαι πρωτοεμφανιζομενος καλλιτεχνης και σου πληρωσει και την παραγωγη θα παρεις το πολυ 8% απο την τιμη πωλησης χονδρικης, οπως ειπες και εσυ. Αυτο σημαινει οτι αν στο οποιπδηποτε δισκοπωλειο βρισκεις το σι-ντι, 18 ευρω, η τιμη χονδρικης ειναι περιπου 11-13 ευρω. Αρα κερδος για τον καλλιτεχνη 1,04 ευρω μαξιμουμ στο καθε σι-ντι!!Ολα τα υπολοιπα ειναι της εταιριας.

----------


## Gordon`s

Εγώ κάποτε είχα γράψει κάτι τραγούδια τα οποία κυκλοφορούν στο internet, μάλιστα καταλάθος τα είχα share και κάποιος τα πήρε, με τη σειρά του άλλος.. Το ωραίο είναι ότι είναι καταχωρημένα πνευματικα, έχω αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου, πως το λένε.. Ωχ αμάν θα ζητήσω δικαιώματα! Πόσα θα πάρω?
(Φαντάζομαι τώρα ψάχνεται τα Dir σας με άγνωστους καλλιτέχνες ε?)

Η ACN επισημοποίησε, έμμεσα σίγουρα, την πολιτική της σε σχέση με τη διακίνηση, κατά κάποιους, παράνομου υλικού μέσα από το δίκτυο της. Μερικοί μπορούν να συμφωνούν και άλλοι να διαφωνούν. Αυτό είναι στη κρίση του καθενός και μη προσπαθείτε η μια μερίδα να πείσει την άλλην..

Δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω πόσος ντόρος έγινε με το θέμα, ΑΛΛΑ λέω ότι από εδώ τουλάχιστον, ένα θέμα που έσπασε κάθε ρεκόρ, ανάγκασε την ίδια την εταιρία να απαντήσει. Αυτό είνα πάρα πολύ σημαντικό και μη το ξεχνά κανείς. Ακόμη έαν αυτό το θέμα το διαβάσαν 4000 άτομα, ε, πόσοι είναι οι χρήστες DSL στην ελλάδα? Πόσοι οι παροχείς internet? Βγάλετε μόνοι σας τα συμπεράσματα με την στατιστική πλεόν. 

Αυτά τα ολίγα,
Πότης.

----------


## pelasgian

Καλά, έγινε αυτό που λέει ο EvilHawk, οι «καινούργιοι» είναι:

α. γνήσιοι καινούργιοι που πήραν πρέφα το site λόγω της φάσης
β. μπαλωματατζίδες της ACN που προσπαθούν να μειώσουν τη ζημιά
γ. ανταγωνιστές που προσπαθούν να το ξεχειλώσουν ώστε να κονομήσουν

Σημείωση, ΠΑΛΙΑ η Τελάς ήταν αυτοί που ΣΤΕΛΝΑΝ μηνύματα ότι κατεβάζεις πειρατικά και σε ξεχέζαν. ΑΝ υπάρχουν ΟΝΤΩΣ εγγραφές της κίνησής μας στο internet που έχουν διάρκεια 5 ΕΤΩΝ, τότε ό,τι και να σας λένε τώρα, είναι θέμα χρόνου πρωτού αρχίσουν και πηδάνε κόσμο. 

Η αντίδραση θα πρέπει να είναι να ρωτάτε τους παροχείς αν κρατάνε τέτοια αντίγραφα και σε ποιες περιπτώσεις τα προσφέρουν στους «ενδιαφερόμενους» και κάτω από ποιες προϋποθέσεις. Σε περίπτωση πάντως που περάσει νόμος που επιτρέπει την παροχή αυτών των δεδομένων ΧΩΡΙΣ εισαγγελέα ή που αντιληφθώ ότι τα δίνουν σε διαφημιστές, τότε θα πρέπει να τους κυνηγήσουμε με οποιοδήποτε νομικό μέσο μας δίνει η ΕΕ και το σύνταγμα.

Βέβαια, η ελευθερία ποτέ δεν εξασφαλίζεται με χαρτιά, αλλά με νέα καλύτερη τεχνολογία ανωνυμίας από τις τεχνολογίες κατασκοπίας τους. Οπότε, αρχίστε να σκέφτεστε και να διαβάζετε για «ανωνυμοποιητές».

----------


## dantouan

> Όσο καλοπροαίρετος και να θέλω να είμαι, νομίζω ότι τέτοια μήνύματα απο χρήστες που γράφτηκαν μόλις σήμερα και η μόνη τους συμμετοχή είναι σε αυτό το thread αρχίζουν να μου φαίνονται ύποπτα!


Οντως πολυ υποπτα πραγματα....  :Evil:

----------


## Doggfather

Μια που αναφέρατε για τις εισπράξεις των δημιουργών, διαβάστε αυτό να καταλάβετε πως δουλεύει το σύστημα http://indi.ca/2003/09/courtney-love...h-on-the-riaa/

Τέλος ενημερωτικά σας λέω μερικά ονόματα εταιρειών για όσους δεν ξέρουν που εξειδικεύονται στο να βρίσκουν παράνομη διακίνηση αρχείων στο διαδίκτυο.
1. Baytsp  (μεγάλη μου αδυναμία να εντοπίζω IP της)
2. MediaSentry
3. Mediadefender
3. Mediaforce
4. Ranger online
5. Overpeer (διοχετεύει στο διαδικτυο fake αρχεία και άλλα)

Παρατεταμένη αναφορά σε αυτές και σε άλλες βρίσκονται στο site του Blocklist manager της Bluetack που πάρα πολλοί χρησιμοποιούν παγκοσμίως.  Βέβαια με το Protowall μπλοκάρεις και IP από spyware, cydoor, ads και scam sites.


Respect,
Doggfather

----------


## todo

> Βέβαια, η ελευθερία ποτέ δεν εξασφαλίζεται με χαρτιά, αλλά με νέα καλύτερη τεχνολογία ανωνυμίας από τις τεχνολογίες κατασκοπίας τους. Οπότε, αρχίστε να σκέφτεστε και να διαβάζετε για «ανωνυμοποιητές».


Αφού έγινε τόσο μεγάλο θέμα το συγκεκριμένο thread ίσως θα ήταν καλό αν γίνεται,κάποιοι που έχουν ασχοληθεί με τέτοια πρόγραμματα(φαντάζομαι μιλάμε για τα λεγόμενα P2P τρίτης γενιάς)να κάνει μια αναφορά σ' αυτά ως προς το βαθμό ανωνυμίας που προσφέρουν καταρχήν και γενικότερα πλεονεκτήματα και μειονεκτήματά τους.

----------


## karpaths

Επειδή γράφτηκα κι εγω στο forum κι εκάνα post πολύ πρόσφατα (εχθές δηλαδή) θέλω να ξεκαθαρίσω τη θέση μου. 
Παίδες δεν είμαι ούτε άνθρωπος της ACN ούτε ανταγωνίστης. 
Ένας απλός χρήστης του διαδυκτίου είμαι και έφαγα φρίκη με ότι μου συνέβει.
Δηλαδή δεν περίμενα σε καμία περίπτωση να με πάρει κάποιος τηλέφωνο και να μου πεί οτί μου κόβει τη σύνδεση. Αυτά τα ολίγα από μένα    
[/quote]

----------


## ReverseR

> Σε περίπτωση πάντως που περάσει νόμος που επιτρέπει την παροχή αυτών των δεδομένων ΧΩΡΙΣ εισαγγελέα ή που αντιληφθώ ότι τα δίνουν σε διαφημιστές, τότε θα πρέπει να τους κυνηγήσουμε με οποιοδήποτε νομικό μέσο μας δίνει η ΕΕ και το σύνταγμα.


Έχω την εντύπωση οτί η ΕΕ μας σπρώχνει προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση. Μάλιστα στην ΕΕ(αγγλια τουλάχιστον) έχει αρχίσει να  καταργείται  το δικαίωμα της ελέυθερης σκέψης τι να λέμε!Η Ελλάδα (για τον α,β,γ λόγο) νομίζω είναι γνκ πιο φιλελεύθερη από το ευρωπαικό μέσο όρο.(γενικά μιλώντας, γιατί με μειονότητες κλπ σίγουρα οι νόμοι μας δεν είναι και οι πλέον  μελετημένοι)

----------


## bbgg

Χαίρομαι που όσα έχω ακούσει για τα χαμηλά ποσοστά των δημιουργών επιβεβαιώνονται.  Βέβαια οι μεγαλόσχημοι κάνουν συμβόλαια με πολύ μεγαλύτερα ποσοστά και αμοιβές.  Και δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι αυτοί ακριβώς σκίζονται κατά της πειρατείας και ισχυρίζονται ότι "σκοτώνει τη μουσική".  Αλλά ο κάθε πάμπλουτος "συνθέτης" επιτυχιών θεωρεί αυτονόητο να κατακλέβει το "In the club" του 50 cent για να τα κονομήσει με το "Γιαμαγκούτσι φόρεμα",  και κατά τα άλλα ο μαυράκος στην Ομόνοια "σκοτώνει τη μουσική".

----------


## spyrosn

Δε μου λέτε ρε παιδιά. Έχω μια απορία. 

Εμείς είμαστε "πειρατές" όταν (ΑΝ...   :Mr. Green:  ) κατεβάζουμε mp3 από το διαδίκτυο, για να τα ακούσουμε στο αυτοκίνητο ή στο σπίτι.

*ΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥΣΙΑ Η ΕΛΑΦΡΩΣ ΑΛΛΑΓΜΕΝΑ (βλ. Γεια!, gucci φόρεμα, και 100000 άλλα που δε θυμάμαι τώρα) ΚΑΙ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΝ ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ ΤΙ ΔΙΑΟΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ;;;;;;;;*  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

My $0.02.

bbgg τώρα είδα το ποστ σου   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## cozzyz

αυτοί πληρώνουν την εταιρεία που έχει τα δικαιώματα.

----------


## supernoone

> Χαίρομαι που όσα έχω ακούσει για τα χαμηλά ποσοστά των δημιουργών επιβεβαιώνονται.  Βέβαια οι μεγαλόσχημοι κάνουν συμβόλαια με πολύ μεγαλύτερα ποσοστά και αμοιβές.  Και δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι αυτοί ακριβώς σκίζονται κατά της πειρατείας και ισχυρίζονται ότι "σκοτώνει τη μουσική".  Αλλά ο κάθε πάμπλουτος "συνθέτης" επιτυχιών θεωρεί αυτονόητο να κατακλέβει το "In the club" του 50 cent για να τα κονομήσει με το "Γιαμαγκούτσι φόρεμα",  και κατά τα άλλα ο μαυράκος στην Ομόνοια "σκοτώνει τη μουσική".


Και για να ειμαστε και πιο σωστοι, αυτοι που χανουν, αυτα τα ελαχιστα ποσοστα, ειναι οι στιχουργοι ή αυτοι που γραφουν τη μουσικη. Γιατι οι τραγουδιστες τα περισσοτερα  χρηματα τα βγαζουν απο τις "ζωντανες" εμφανισεις τους. Οι πλεον γνωστοι τραγουδιστες/στριες βγαζουν τρελλα νυχτοκαματα...
Οσο για τα μεγαλυτερα ποσοστα μην νομιζεις, το πολυ μεχρι 20% να φτασεις αν εισαι το πρωτο ονομα. Αντε να παρεις και κατι παραπανω αν τους πας και την παραγωγη ετοιμη και δεν πληρωσει η δισκογραφικη στουντιο.
Οσο για τους "συνθετες", ας μην το συζητησουμε. Αρκετα οφ-τοπικ ειμαστε. Θα εκτροχιαστουμε αν πιασουμε συζητηση για τους ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ πειρατες...  :Evil:

----------


## xaxas

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από bbgg
> 
> Χαίρομαι που όσα έχω ακούσει για τα χαμηλά ποσοστά των δημιουργών επιβεβαιώνονται.  Βέβαια οι μεγαλόσχημοι κάνουν συμβόλαια με πολύ μεγαλύτερα ποσοστά και αμοιβές.  Και δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι αυτοί ακριβώς σκίζονται κατά της πειρατείας και ισχυρίζονται ότι "σκοτώνει τη μουσική".  Αλλά ο κάθε πάμπλουτος "συνθέτης" επιτυχιών θεωρεί αυτονόητο να κατακλέβει το "In the club" του 50 cent για να τα κονομήσει με το "Γιαμαγκούτσι φόρεμα",  και κατά τα άλλα ο μαυράκος στην Ομόνοια "σκοτώνει τη μουσική".
> 
> 
> Και για να ειμαστε και πιο σωστοι, αυτοι που χανουν, αυτα τα ελαχιστα ποσοστα, ειναι οι στιχουργοι ή αυτοι που γραφουν τη μουσικη. Γιατι οι τραγουδιστες τα περισσοτερα  χρηματα τα βγαζουν απο τις "ζωντανες" εμφανισεις τους. Οι πλεον γνωστοι τραγουδιστες/στριες βγαζουν τρελλα νυχτοκαματα...
> Οσο για τα μεγαλυτερα ποσοστα μην νομιζεις, το πολυ μεχρι 20% να φτασεις αν εισαι το πρωτο ονομα. Αντε να παρεις και κατι παραπανω αν τους πας και την παραγωγη ετοιμη και δεν πληρωσει η δισκογραφικη στουντιο.
> Οσο για τους "συνθετες", ας μην το συζητησουμε. Αρκετα οφ-τοπικ ειμαστε. Θα εκτροχιαστουμε αν πιασουμε συζητηση για τους ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ πειρατες...


πολυ μακρια πηγε βρε παιδια η βαλιτσα.
το θεμα ειναι αν ο κινδυνος ειναι ορατοσ γοα ολουσ τους χρηστες.
με χρηση του  προγραμματος DC++ υπαρχει κινδυνος

----------


## steli0s

στο DC++ γιατι υπαρχει κινδυνος?
αν μπαινεις σε hubs γνωστων σου και κατεβαζεις απο συγκεκριμενα ατομα υπαρχει κινδυνος?

----------


## PcLawyer

Έχοντας παρακολουθήσει το θέμα από την αρχή θα ήθελα και εγώ να καταθέσω την άποψη μου για δύο ζητήματα – κλειδιά, φρονώ, επί του θέματος:

1) Διαβάζοντας την άποψη της συναδέλφου δικηγόρου κ. Ροζίτας Σπινάσας στη σελίδα 16 του thread,θα μου επιτρέψει-έχοντας και εγώ ασχοληθεί εκτενώς και σε πανεπιστημιακό επίπεδο με το θέμα Internet και πειρατεία- να διαφωνήσω σε ένα σημαντικό θέμα:

Κυρίες και κύριοι ας μην γελιόμαστε και κρυβόμαστε, όταν ανταλλάσεις αρχεία στο Internet που φέρουν copyright,παρανομείς, τουλάχιστον κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη.
Και αυτό γιατί de facto,λόγω της φύσης των προγραμμάτων P2P,όταν κατεβάζεις, πρέπει να στέλνεις (Bittorrent)-ή έστω να έχεις διαθέσιμα αρχεία προς αποστολή, για τους όποιους λόγους (Emule,DC++), τα οποία κάποια στιγμή θα διανεμηθούν.Πέραν βέβαια και του γεγονότος ότι κατέχεις αρχεία για τα οποία δεν έχεις πληρώσει δικαιώματα.Ακόμα και με βάση τη δική μας νομοθεσία, που δεν είναι τόσο εξειδικευμένη περί του θέματος Internet-όσο τουλάχιστον η αμερικάνικη-μπορεί κάποιος να εναχθεί ποινικά (θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον, γιατί το αν θα γίνει ποτέ στην πράξη είναι ένα άλλο ζήτημα) για το αδίκημα.Eνδεικτικά αναφέρω το Άρθρο 66 περί Ποινικών Κυρώσεων του νόμου 2121/93 περί Πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, §1,2 (αν και μπορεί να υπάρξει θεμελίωση και σε άλλα άρθρα) που αναφέρει : 

"1.Τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον ενός έτους και χρηματική ποινή 2.900 - 15.000 Ευρώ, *όποιος χωρίς δικαίωμα και κατά παράβαση των διατάξεων του παρόντος νόμου ή διατάξεων των κυρωμένων με νόμο πολυμερών διεθνών συμβάσεων για την προστασία της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, εγγράφει έργα ή αντίτυπα, αναπαράγει αυτά άμεσα ή έμμεσα, προσωρινά ή μόνιμα, με οποιαδήποτε μορφή, εν όλω ή εν μέρει*, μεταφράζει, διασκευάζει, προσαρμόζει ή μετατρέπει αυτά,* προβαίνει σε διανομή αυτών στο κοινό με πώληση ή με άλλους τρόπους ή κατέχει με σκοπό διανομής*, εκμισθώνει, εκτελεί δημόσια, μεταδίδει ραδιοτηλεοπτικά κατά οποιοδήποτε τρόπο, παρουσιάζει στο κοινό έργα ή αντίτυπα με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο, εισάγει αντίτυπα του έργου που παρήχθησαν παράνομα στο εξωτερικό χωρίς τη συναίνεση του δημιουργού και *γενικά εκμεταλλεύεται έργα αντίγραφα ή αντίτυπα που είναι αντικείμενο πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας* ή προσβάλλει το ηθικό δικαίωμα του πνευματικού δημιουργού να αποφασίζει για τη δημοσίευση του έργου στο κοινό καθώς και να παρουσιάζει αυτό αναλλοίωτο χωρίς προσθήκες ή περικοπές. [/b]2. 2. Με την ίδια ποινή τιμωρείται όποιος κατά παράβαση των διατάξεων του παρόντος νόμου ή διατάξεων των κυρωμένων με νόμο διεθνών συμβάσεων για την προστασία συγγενικών δικαιωμάτων προβαίνει στις ακόλουθες πράξεις: *Α) Χωρίς την άδεια των ερμηνευτών ή εκτελεστών καλλιτεχνών α) εγγράφει σε υλικό φορέα την ερμηνεία ή εκτέλεση, β) αναπαράγει σε υλικό φορέα άμεσα ή έμμεσα, προσωρινά ή μόνιμα με οποιοδήποτε μέσο και μορφή, εν όλω ή εν μέρει, την εγγραφή της ερμηνείας ή εκτέλεσής τους σε υλικό φορέα γ) προβαίνει σε διανομή στο κοινό του υλικού φορέα με την εγγραφή της ερμηνείας ή εκτέλεσης ή κατέχει με σκοπό διανομής* δ) εκμισθώνει τον υλικό φορέα με την εγγραφή της ερμηνείας ή εκτέλεσης, ε) μεταδίδει ραδιοτηλεοπτικά με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο ή παρουσιάζει στο κοινό τον υλικό φορέα με την παράνομη εγγραφή της ερμηνείας ή εκτέλεσης, στ) μεταδίδει ραδιοτηλεοπτικά με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο τη ζωντανή ερμηνεία ή εκτέλεση, εκτός αν η μετάδοση αυτή αποτελεί αναμετάδοση νόμιμης μετάδοσης, ζ) παρουσιάζει στο κοινό τη ζωντανή ερμηνεία ή εκτέλεση που γίνεται με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο, εκτός από ραδιοτηλεοπτική μετάδοση, η) *διαθέτει στο κοινό, ενσυρμάτως ή ασυρμάτως, κατά τρόπο ώστε οποιοσδήποτε να έχει πρόσβαση όπου και όταν επιλέγει ο ίδιος, την εγγραφή σε υλικό φορέα της ερμηνείας ή της εκτέλεσής τους.* Β) *Χωρίς την άδεια των παραγωγών φωνογραφημάτων (παραγωγών υλικών φορέων ήχου) α) αναπαράγει άμεσα ή έμμεσα, προσωρινά ή μόνιμα με οποιοδήποτε μέσο και μορφή, εν όλω ή εν μέρει, τα φωνογραφήματα ή το, β) προβαίνει σε διανομή στο κοινό των ως άνω υλικών φορέων ή κατέχει με σκοπό διανομής*, γ) εκμισθώνει τους ως άνω υλικούς φορείς, *δ) διαθέτει στο κοινό, ενσυρμάτως ή ασυρμάτως, κατά τρόπο ώστε οποιοσδήποτε να έχει πρόσβαση όπου και όταν ο ίδιος επιλέγει, τα φωνογραφημάτα τους ε) εισάγει τους ως άνω υλικούς φορείς που παρήχθησαν στο εξωτερικό χωρίς τη συναίνεσή του.* Γ) *Χωρίς την άδεια των παραγωγών οπτικοακουστικών έργων (παραγωγών υλικών φορέων εικόνας ή ήχου και εικόνας) α) αναπαράγει άμεσα ή έμμεσα, προσωρινά ή μόνιμα με οποιοδήποτε μέσο και μορφή, εν όλω ή εν μέρει, ή το πρωτότυπο και τα αντίγραφα των ταινιών τους, β) προβαίνει σε διανομή στο κοινό των ως άνω υλικών φορέων συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των αντιγράφων τους ή κατέχει με σκοπό διανομής*, γ) εκμισθώνει τους ως άνω υλικούς φορείς, *δ) διαθέτει στο κοινό, ενσυρμάτως ή ασυρμάτως, κατά τρόπο ώστε οποιοσδήποτε να έχει πρόσβαση στο πρωτότυπο και τα αντίγραφα των ταινιών τους, όπου και όταν ο ίδιος επιλέγει* ε) εισάγει τους ως άνω υλικούς φορείς που παρήχθησαν στο εξωτερικό χωρίς τη συναίνεσή του στ) μεταδίδει ραδιοτηλεοπτικά τους ως άνω υλικούς φορείς με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της δορυφορικής μετάδοσης ή καλωδιακής αναμετάδοσης...."

2)Στην σελίδα 19 του παρόντος thread,ο morpheous παραθέτει κάποιους όρους σύμβασης, οι οποίοι υποθέτω ότι είναι του συμβολαίου παροχής της ACN.Εκεί αναφέρεται:
"4.2 Ο Πελάτης οφείλει να κάνει χρήση των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών σύμφωνα με την κείμενη περί τηλεπικοινωνιών νομοθεσία και τα χρηστά ήθη *ενώ κάθε παράνομη πρόσβαση και χρήση ( hacking)* εκ μέρους του Πελάτη, πέραν των τυχόν ποινικών και αστικών κυρώσεων, *επιφέρει καταγγελία* της παρούσας χωρίς ειδοποίηση."

Είναι ερευνητέο το αν λόγω τούτης της παραγράφου, δικαιούται η ACN να προβεί σε διακοπή της σύνδεσης και καταγγελία της σύμβασης, γιατί ρητά αναφέρει ότι κάτι τέτοιο συμβαίνει για τις περιπτώσεις «παράνομης πρόσβασης και χρήσης ( hacking)».Θα ήταν σαφές, αν η παράγραφος ήταν διατυπωμένη ως εξής : 
«Σε περίπτωση που ο πελάτης κάνει χρήση των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών αντίθετη με την κείμενη περί τηλεπικοινωνιών νομοθεσία και τα χρηστά ήθη, ή/και παράνομη πρόσβαση και χρήση ( hacking), πέραν των τυχόν ποινικών και αστικών κυρώσεων, επέρχεται καταγγελία της παρούσας χωρίς ειδοποίηση.»
Θα μου πείτε παίζουμε με τις λέξεις, αλλά στις λεπτομέρειες κρίνεται το θέμα. 


Προς Finn : Αγαπητέ αν έχεις οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα από δω και στο εξής με το ζήτημα, ευχαρίστως να αναλάβω την υπόθεσή σου αμισθί, γιατί είμαι "ιδεολόγος" και ιδιαίτερα ευαίσθητος επί του θέματος: Όσο και να με "πονάει" η πειρατεία σαν ημι-επαγγελματία μουσικό και να με ενοχλεί σαν νομικό, δεν μπορώ να ανεχθώ να χρεώνουν οι εταιρείες €20 τo CD και να αποδίδουν ελάχιστα από αυτά στους δημιουργούς.Kαι έπειτα να αναρωτιούνται περί της πειρατείας. 

PS: συγνώμη για το μέγεθος του post.

PS2: ύστερα από ερώτηση κάποιου φίλου χρήστη,αλλά επειδή είδα ότι και άλλοι αναφέρθηκαν στο θέμα της παγίδευσης (entrapment),έχω να αναφέρω τα εξής:

Αυτό που μπορώ να θεωρήσω ότι ίσως βρει αναλογική χρήση στην περίπτωσή μας είναι το άρθρο 46§2 του Ποινικού Κώδικα-και ζητώ τη συνδρομή φίλων νομικών,αν έχουν άλλη κάποια σκέψη περί δυνατότητας υπαγωγής σε άλλη διάταξη-που αναφέρει:

"2. Όποιος με πρόθεση προκάλεσε σε άλλον *την απόφαση* να τελέσει κάποιο έγκλημα, με μοναδικό σκοπό να τον καταλάβει ενώ αποπειράται να τελέσει το έγκλημα ή ενώ επιχειρεί αξιόποινη προπαρασκευαστική του πράξη και με τη θέληση να τον ανακόψει από την αποπεράτωση του εγκλήματος,τιμωρείται με την ποινή του αυτουργού μειωμένη στο μισό."

Είναι το γνωστό θέμα του agent provocateur,που βρίσκει εφαρμογή σε περιπτώσεις που αστυνομικοί κυρίως, εμφανίζονται ως αγοραστές προϊόντων αρχαιοκαπηλίας,όπλων κτλ.(στις αγοραπωλησίες ναρκωτικών υπάρχει διάταξη που ρητά τους καλύπτει)

Ζήτημα τίθεται κατά τη γνώμη μου στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωσή μας,κατά πόσο ο Finn δεν είχε την πρόθεση γενικώς να κατεβάσει την ταινία,και δημιούργησε την απόφασή του η ύπαρξη του link στο site.Είναι ένα θέμα νομικό και πραγματικό.

----------


## souidos

SSL....!!!!!
Το SSL θα σας σωσει...!!!!!

sFTP Και κανείς δεν βλέπει τίποτα..!!!

----------


## tvelocity

Βλέπει αυτός που σου στέλνει!  :Wink:

----------


## blackjim

> Κυρίες και κύριοι ας μην γελιόμαστε, όταν ανταλλάσεις αρχεία στο Internet που φέρουν copyright,παρανομείς, τουλάχιστον κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη.
> Και αυτό γιατί de facto,λόγω της φύσης των προγραμμάτων P2P,όταν κατεβάζεις, πρέπει να στέλνεις (Bittorrent)-ή έστω να έχεις διαθέσιμα αρχεία προς αποστολή, για τους όποιους λόγους (Emule,DC++), τα οποία κάποια στιγμή θα διανεμηθούν.


χμμ
αν και εχεις διαβασει το θεμα μαλλον σου ξεφυγε κατι.
για παραδειγμα στο DC++ μπορεις να κατεβαζεις οτιδηποτε στο PC σου ( πχ δεδομενα με copyright κτλ ) αλλα να κανεις share ( δλδ να δινεις ) οποιο κομματι δεδομενων θες. Δλδ μπορει να εχω στο PC μου καποια διαθέσιμα αρχεία προς αποστολή ,τα οποια να ειναι νομιμα , ή freeware και να κανω μονο αυτα share. Αρα δε δινω σε κανεναν το "παρανομο" υλικο. Το κατεβαζω μονο για μενα.

----------


## Evris

Την Παρασκευή που έβαλα το τελευταίο σχόλιο οι σελίδες ήταν 15. Δυό μέρες μετά έφτασαν τις 52. Οφείλω να συγχαρώ τον Morpheus για το σχόλιο στη σελίδα 19, που πολύ σωστά είναι γραμμένο με έντονα γράμματα. Οπως ήδη έχω γράψει δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο να σου κόψουν την πρόσβαση. Χρειάζονται αδιάσειστα στοιχεία του τύπου να δεχτούν *επίσημη καταγγελία ότι το τάδε IP την συγκεκριμένη μέρα και ώρα κατέβαζε παράνομα κι αφού το επιβεβαιώσουν, οφείλουν πρώτα να σε ενημερώσουν κι αν δεν καταφέρεις να αποδείξεις πως δεν ήσουν παράνομος, τότε ναι, δικαιούνται να σε πετάξουν έξω*. Ο,τιδήποτε άλλο αποτελεί παρανομία και κατάχρηση εξουσίας από τον ISP.

Εξαιρετικά αξιόλογο και απόλυτα τεκμηριωμένο είναι και το σχόλιο του PcLawyer στη σελίδα 52, που προφανώς είναι δικηγόρος. Αν όντως συνέβησαν τα πράγματα έτσι όπως τα περιγράφει ο παθών, καλό θα ήταν να επικοινωνήσει μαζί του. Δεν είμαι δικηγόρος αλλά όπως θα ξέρετε, είθισται πολλοί ένοχοι να μην καταδικάζονται γιατί τα εναντίον τους στοιχεία συλλέχθηκαν με παράνομο τρόπο.

----------


## kubiak

*PcLawyer*, ελπίζω να διάβασες το post του *blackjim*.

Για το θέμα της "παγίδευσης" τι έχεις να πεις;

----------


## PcLawyer

Φίλε blackjim,

1)είπαμε να μην κρυβόμαστε,και ιδιαίτερα μεταξύ μας...Ποιός έχει 10 GB που θέλουν μερικά hubs στο DC++ ως μίνιμουμ για να συνδεθείς,μόνο shareware ή/και freeware...Όχι ότι είναι απίθανο,άλλά μάλλον ασυνήθιστο.
2)Αυτή είναι η διαφωνία μου και με την εξαίρετη συνάδελφο:το ότι το κατεβάζεις μόνο για σένα,xωρίς να πληρώσεις δικαιώματα,δεν νομίζεις ότι αποτελεί καταπάτηση του copyright?Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη,όπως προείπα,αποτελεί.Διάβασε και τα bold του άρθρου που παραθέτω,§1

Προς kubiak:θα απαντήσω στο αρχικό μου μήνυμα για το θέμα του entrapment ("παγίδευση"),γιατί νομίζω ότι απασχόλησε και άλλους

----------


## Finn

Φιλε PcLawyer ειληκρινα ευχαριστω για την προσφορα σου.Φαινεται ομως οτι εληξε το ζητημα απ τη στιγμη που η εταιρια με επανασυνδεσε ασχετα αν δε μ ενημερωσε πληρως για το τι εχει .Απλα οπως βιαστηκε να κινηθει αρχικα ετσι βιαστηκε και να τα μπαλωσει.

Αν παρολαυτά αντιμετωπίσω κάποιο ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα με το χέρι του νόμου θα σ ενημερώσω! Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.
Ευχαριστώ και όλα τα παιδια εδω ασχετα με το αν με υποστηριξαν η οχι.Και αποδειχτηκε πως το internet εχει δυναμη (και εις βαρος μας :P).

----------


## blackjim

> Φίλε blackjim,
> 
> 1)είπαμε να μην κρυβόμαστε,και ιδιαίτερα μεταξύ μας...Ποιός έχει 10 GB που θέλουν μερικά hubs στο DC++ ως μίνιμουμ για να συνδεθείς,μόνο shareware ή/και freeware...Όχι ότι είναι απίθανο,άλλά μάλλον ασυνήθιστο.
> 2)Αυτή είναι η διαφωνία μου και με την εξαίρετη συνάδελφο:το ότι το κατεβάζεις μόνο για σένα,xωρίς να πληρώσεις δικαιώματα,δεν νομίζεις ότι αποτελεί καταπάτηση του copyright?Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη,όπως προείπα,αποτελεί.Διάβασε και τα bold του άρθρου που παραθέτω,§1


απ'οτι βλεπω γνωριζεις το DC++  :Wink: 
καλο αυτο...

1) υπαρχουν πολλοι που ειτε εχουν μικρους σκληρους δισκους , ειτε ,δε το πολυκατεχουν το αθλημα και βαζουν λιγα στο share ,και μπορει να ειναι DEMO ή δικα τους βιντεο κτλ.
Η ουσια ειναι οτι , στο DC++ τουλαχιστον , δε δινεις παντα οτι κατεβαζεις ( απλα διευκρινιση εκανα ). 
( αυτο που λες ισχυει δλδ, αλλα οχι τυπικα ) 

2)Αν κατεβαζεις δεδομενα με copyright παρανομεις?? ιδου η απορια...
Εχουν λεχθει τοσα και δεν ειμαι ο καταλληλος να απαντησω. Με την λογικη του οτι το κατεβασες για backup του original που εχεις αγορασει , τα πραματα μπλεκονται πολυ...

Επισης και η αλλη "δικαιολογια" ,που βλεπω στα files για να "ανοιγεις" δορυφορικα καναλια , τα οποια παντα αναφερουν οτι ειναι για "εκπαιδευτικους σκοπους" και "πρεπει να καταστραφουν 24 ωρες αφοτου τα κατεβασεις" ειναι απ'οτι ξερω νομιμη. ( αντε ψαξε τωρα αν ο αλλος το κατεβασε για εκπαιδευτικους σκοπους και αν το διεγραψε σε 24 ωρες... )

----------


## Evris

Finn

Ακόμη περιμένουμε τα εναντίον σου στοιχεία και εσύ μας γράφεις ότι σε ξανασυνέδεσαν Κυριακάτικα.

Evris

----------


## Evris

_Ο Finn έγραψε

Φιλε PcLawyer ειληκρινα ευχαριστω για την προσφορα σου.Φαινεται ομως οτι εληξε το ζητημα απ τη στιγμη που η εταιρια με επανασυνδεσε ασχετα αν δε μ ενημερωσε πληρως για το τι εχει .Απλα οπως βιαστηκε να κινηθει αρχικα ετσι βιαστηκε και να τα μπαλωσει.

Αν παρολαυτά αντιμετωπίσω κάποιο ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα με το χέρι του νόμου θα σ ενημερώσω! Ευχαριστώ και πάλι. 
Ευχαριστώ και όλα τα παιδια εδω ασχετα με το αν με υποστηριξαν η οχι.Και αποδειχτηκε πως το internet εχει δυναμη._



Δηλαδή τρόμαξαν με τις 50+ σελίδες του Adslgr.com και σε επανασυνέδεσαν έτσι απλά όπως σε έκοψαν; Μήπως πρέπει να πάρω κανένα Simeco ή Zantac για να το χωνέψω;

----------


## Finn

> _Ο Finn έγραψε
> 
> Φιλε PcLawyer ειληκρινα ευχαριστω για την προσφορα σου.Φαινεται ομως οτι εληξε το ζητημα απ τη στιγμη που η εταιρια με επανασυνδεσε ασχετα αν δε μ ενημερωσε πληρως για το τι εχει .Απλα οπως βιαστηκε να κινηθει αρχικα ετσι βιαστηκε και να τα μπαλωσει.
> 
> Αν παρολαυτά αντιμετωπίσω κάποιο ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα με το χέρι του νόμου θα σ ενημερώσω! Ευχαριστώ και πάλι. 
> Ευχαριστώ και όλα τα παιδια εδω ασχετα με το αν με υποστηριξαν η οχι.Και αποδειχτηκε πως το internet εχει δυναμη._
> 
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή τρόμαξαν με τις 50+ σελίδες του Adslgr.com και σε επανασυνέδεσαν έτσι απλά όπως σε έκοψαν; Μήπως πρέπει να πάρω κανένα Simeco ή Zantac για να το χωνέψω;


Πρωτον
 Η επανασυνδεση εγινε χθες το μεσημερι (επρεπε πρωτα να διαβασεις τις προηγουμενες σελιδες)
Δευτερον
 Δε ξερω αν με συνδεσε λογου του adslgr.Ξερω ομως οτι παρα μα παρα πολλα ατομα μαθαν τι συνεβη χαρη στο internet.
Τριτον
Simeco.

----------


## teacake

> Τριτον
> Simeco.


Τελικά το Ιnternet θέλει γερό στομάχι. Περαστικά φίλε Finn

----------


## Finn

Το περαστικα δε το καταλαβα..
Τεσπα νομιζω πως δε ξεκαθαριστηκε ακριβως το ηρθα να κανω εδω οποτε μια συνοψη θα βοηθησει πιστευω.
1ον.Μου συμβαινει οτι συμβαινει.Δε κανω τπτ και προσπαθω να επικοινωνησω μαζι τους.Δε το καταφερνω και ενημερωνω 3 sites του χωρου.Insomnia,ADSLgr,Myphone περιμενοντας ενημερωση την οποια θα επρεπε να ειχα παρει απ την ιδια την εταιρια.
2ον.Δεν βγηκα να κατηγορησω την εταιρια για οτι μου εκανε.Ουτε τους απειλησα τηλεφωνικα (θα σας κανω αυτο θα σας κανω εκεινο...).Ο τιτλος του thread μαλιστα τα λεει ολα.Παει η συνδεση μου επειδη παρανομησα.Ψεματα λεω?
3ον.Ακουστηκαν θεωριες συνωμοσιας.Ακουστηκαν διαφορα.Οι περισσοτεροι πιστεψαν.2η μερα και με την εταιρια παλι δε μπορω να επικοινωνησω.Υπογραμμιζω οτι αυτο που με ανησυχουσε ηταν αν θα εχω προβληματα σοβαρα με το Νομο.Ποτε δεν ανεφερα θεμα χρηματων ουτε εδω ουτε στην συνομιλια μου μαζι τους.Αυτοι ειπαν οτι θα μου επιστραφουν λεφτα πισω κι οτι δε θα ξανα-συνεργαστω μαζι τους.
4ον.Σαββατο μεσημερι δεχομαι τηλεφωνημα χωρις πολλες επεξηγησεις απ το οποιο μαθαινω οτι μπορω να χρησιμοποιιησω και παλι τον λογαριασμο μου.Ημουν σε "διαθεσιμοτητα" για 24 ωρες.Για τους φιλους 48 ομως.
 Εδω ληγει το ζητημα.Το προβλημα σας μαζι μου που ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη?

----------


## wintech2003

*teacake*, 

Ο *Evris* ρωτησε για το Simeco  :Very Happy: 




> Μήπως πρέπει να πάρω κανένα Simeco ή Zantac για να το χωνέψω;



*Finn*, 

Μα φυσικά κανενα... Τέλος καλό όλα καλα  :Smile:

----------


## Finn

Οκ τωρα μπορω να παω να ξεραθω γιατι δινω αυριο αν και δε νομιζω να εχω την ιδια τυχη στα Ηλεκτρονικα 2. :P
Καλο βραδυ

----------


## yiapap

*Finn*, χαίτομαι που η περιπέτειά σου έλαβε τέλος.

Μετά από 52 (!) σελίδες, εκατοντάδες post και χιλιάδες θεάσεις, φτάσαμε στο τέλος.

Μερικά πράγματα που πρεπει να κρατήσουμε:
 Η χρήση λογισμικού P2P είναι "εν δυνάμει" παράνομη. To πως θα κινηθεί ο κάθε ISP είναι στην διακριτική του ευχέρια... Αντίστοιχα είναι στη ΔΙΚΗ μας ευχέρια να επιλέξουμε τον Πάροχο που "δεν βιάζεται" (όπως έλεγαν τα πολύ περιγραφικά διαγράμματα!  :Mr. Green:  ) Η ACN (AltecNet) έκανε πατάτα. Όμως, είχε το θάρρος να συμμετάσχει σε ένα ανοιχτό φόρουμ (ναι chatassos, δεν χρειάζεται να συμφωνούμε σε όλα   :Wink:  ) να εκφέρει τη δική της άποψη και να ανεραίσει μια προηγούμενη απόφασή της. Για μένα αυτό είναι ΠΟΛΥ σημαντικό (και θετικό)! Ότι και να κάνουμε, ΔΕΝ μπορούμε να κρύψουμε παράνομες πράξεις Όπως και να αιτιολογούμε τη χρήση P2P, εφόσον αυτή γίνεται για την αντιγραφή προστατευμένου περιεχόμενου... ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ Για άλλη μια φορά φαίνεται η δύναμη ενός (ή δύο,τριών) forum, και η δύναμη όλων ημών των "ανώνυμων". Αν μπορούμε να αντιδρούμε τόσο δυναμικά και σε άλλες συγκεκριμένες καταγγελίες, όχι μόνο η ηλεκτρονική μας, αλλά και η πραγματική μας ζωή, νομίζω ότι θα ήταν ΠΟΛΥ καλύτερες

Καληνύχτα...

----------


## Ducklord

PCLawyer, χωρίς να δηλώνω γνώστης της νομοθεσίας, δεν θα κάνω quote το μήνυμά σου μα θα σου τονίσω πως ένα σημείο που μάρκαρες "δεν στέκει" στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Η εταιρία έχει κάνει τη βλακεία να ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝΙΖΕΙ το "τι εννοεί παράνομη χρήση", βάζοντας σε επεξηγηματική παρένθεση τον όρο "hacking". Το να κατεβάσεις αρχεία από ένα "ελεύθερο" P2P δίκτυο ΔΕΝ είναι συνόνυμο του hacking.

Όσο για τη νομοθεσία, σε παρακαλώ να παρατηρήσεις το παρακάτω και να μου πεις αν εμφανίζει πρόβλημα ο συνδυασμός των δύο παραμέτρων. Από όσο γνωρίζω, αμφότερες εμπεριέχονται στο νομικό πλαίσιο της χώρας μας.

1. Ο κάτοχος ενός μέσου έχει το δικαίωμα να δημιουργήσει ένα αντίγραφο ασφαλείας αυτού, αποκλειστικά και μόνο για προσωπική χρήση.
2. Κανένας δεν μπορεί να εκμεταλλευτεί, λάβει στην κατοχή του, τροποποιήσει ή "πειράξει", με κάποιον τρόπο, την ιδιοκτησία κάποιου δίχως τη δική του γραπτή άδεια. Δεν μπορεί, επίσης, να καταπατήσει τα προσωπικά του δικαιώματα ή να εισέλθει στην προσωπική του ζωή.

Στην περίπτωση των προστατευμένων CDs, πως συνδυάζονται τα δύο παραπάνω;

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## libertarian

Πνευματική Ιδιοκτησία vs Υλική Ιδιοκτησία

Κατά την άποψη μου η εταιρία μπορεί να βάλει ότι κανόνες θέλει, ακόμα και την παρακολούθηση των αρχείων που κατεβάζουμε, των σελίδων που διαβάζουμε, των e-mail που λαμβάνουμε και στέλνουμε, (όπως στο τηλεπαιχνίδι «Μεγάλος Αδελφός» όπου οι παίχτες δέχονται να τους παρακολουθούν οι κάμερες 24/7) φτάνει να έχει ενημερώσει τους πελάτες πριν την αγορά των υπηρεσιών αυτών.

Πιστεύω ότι λίγοι αρέσκονται στο να τους παρακολουθούν τις συνδέσεις και ότι η δημοσιότητα που έλαβε το περιστατικό αυτό μέσω των διαφόρων ελληνικών αγορών συζητήσεως, θα έχει άμεσο αντίκτυπο στις πωλήσεις αλλά και στην τακτική που ακολουθεί η εταιρία αυτή.

Ασκείστε την καταναλωτική σας δύναμη ;-) μην αγοράζετε NETCARTA ή συνδέσεις ACN, αν δεν σας αρέσουν αυτές οι πρακτικές, προτιμήστε κάποιον άλλον παροχέα. 

Τώρα κατά πόσο η πράξη του χρήστη αποτελεί πράγματι αδίκημα είναι μεγάλο θέμα. Εξαρτάται από το αν θεωρείτε την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία όντως ιδιοκτησία.

Η έννοια της ιδιοκτησίας δημιουργήθηκε αυθόρμητα, φυσικά, λόγο του πεπερασμένου αριθμού των αγαθών. Ο πεπερασμένος αριθμός της ποσότητας ενός αγαθού δημιουργεί διαμάχες μεταξύ των ανθρώπων ως προς την χρήση του. Είναι η φύση των υλικών αγαθών τέτοια ώστε η χρήση τους από ένα άτομο αυτομάτως αποκλείει την χρήση από άλλα άτομα. Δεν μπορώ να φάω ένα  μήλο και ταυτόχρονα να φάνε άλλα 10.000 άτομα το ίδιο μήλο. Σε ένα υποθετικό σύμπαν όπου ο αριθμός των αγαθών θα ήταν άπειρος και χρήση τους δεν θα εξαρτιόταν από τον χώρο και τον χρόνο, δεν θα υπήρχε διαμάχη και άρα ούτε ανάγκη για κανόνες ιδιοκτησίας. Η έννοια της ιδιοκτησία δεν θα είχε νόημα.

Με τους νόμους για την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία δημιουργούν τεχνητά σπανιότητα, (περιορισμένη ύπαρξη) εκεί που δεν υπάρχει. Στον άυλο κόσμο.

_”Τα συμβατικά εμπορεύματα έχουν μια προφανή ιδιότητα: Όταν πάρεις ένα μήλο από τον πάγκο, στον πάγκο έμεινε ένα μήλο λιγότερο. Αλλά φαντάσου τώρα μια αγορά στην οποία τα μήλα έχουν την εξής καταπληκτική ιδιότητα: Όταν πάρεις ένα μήλο από τον πάγκο, αυτό παραμένει στον πάγκο. Και το παίρνεις και το αφήνεις, η πράξη του να αρπάξεις ένα μήλο έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα το διπλασιασμό του μήλου.”_ Χ. Παπαδημητρίου - Το χαμόγελο του Τούρινγκ

Εάν ένα άτομο χρησιμοποιήσει δικό του μολύβι και χαρτί για να αναπαράγει την ακολουθία λέξεων που αποτελούν ένα βιβλίο, όλοι οι υπόλοιποι κάτοχοι εξακολουθούν να έχουν το δικό τους αντίγραφο. Η πληροφορία είναι το μήλο που μένει στον πάγκο.

*Η πνευματική ιδιοκτησία αναιρεί την ιδιοκτησία στον υλικό κόσμο*. Ο «ιδιοκτήτης» της πληροφορίας (είτε αυτή είναι μια ακολουθία από νότες ή λέξεων, ή η διαδικασία για την πραγματοποίηση ενός αγαθού πχ μιας καρέκλας) αποκτά ιδιοκτησιακά δικαιώματα στα υλικά αγαθά όλων τον υπολοίπων ανθρώπων (όλα τα μολύβια, χαρτιά, κιθάρες, ή τα υλικά που χρειάζονται για την πραγματοποίηση ενός αγαθού πχ πριόνια και ξύλα για την καρέκλα). Έχει και αυτός λόγο στην χρήση των αγαθών των άλλων, είναι κατά κάποια έννοια συνιδιοκτήτης όλων αγαθών του πλανήτη (ή της περιοχής που καλύπτει το νομικό σύστημα) που έχουν σχέση με την πληροφορία «του».

Όπως και να έχει, με την εμφάνιση του Διαδικτύου ο θεσμός της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας εισέπραξε ένα γερό χτύπημα . Είναι φανερό ότι πλέον δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει. Μέσα από το Χάος του Δικτύου και την δράση εκατομμυρίων ατόμων θα αναδυθεί φυσικά, ένας νέος τρόπος ανταμοιβής της πνευματικής εργασίας δίχως να αναιρείται η υλική ιδιοκτησία, θα υπάρξει αυθόρμητα Τάξη.

ΥΓ: Γιατί το πιστεύω αυτό; Διότι υπάρχουν εκατομμύρια άτομα που ανταλλάσσουν τρισεκατομμύρια bytes πληροφοριών κάθε ημέρα. Ή θα υπάρξει μαζική καταστολή και παρακολούθηση όλων αυτών τον ατόμων για να εξασφαλιστεί η πνευματική ιδιοκτησία ή θα βρεθεί ένα άλλος τρόπος ώστε να βγάζουν χρήματα οι εταιρίες. Μάλλον το δεύτερο αν λάβουμε υπόψην τις τεχνικές κρυπτογραφίας και την ταχύτητα που φυτρώνουν νέα προγράμματα για την ανταλλαγή δεδομένων.

Πηγές και ενδιαφέροντες σύνδεσμοι:

 Against Intellectual Property
Libertarian perspectives on intellectual property
The Libertarian Case Against Intellectual Property Rights
Cryptolibertarians

----------


## spiros19

Να ρωτησω κατι εγω ο αδαης User...
Εστω οτι ο ISP μου δεχεται αλλεπαληλες κλησεις απο μια εταιρια να δωσει τα στοιχεια μου, και τελικα η εταιρια  βαζει εισαγγελεα... ΑΝ λεω ΑΝ θελει ο παροχος μου να με προστατεψει, δε μπορει να ισχυριστει μια "βλαβη" στο συστημα και οτι χαθηκανε τα logs των ΙΡ???   :Rolling Eyes:  
Δεν ξερω, απλα ρωταω...

----------


## zaranero

ALtec ΑΒΕΕ ειναι η μετοχη της?
Λετε να πεσει σημερα ή ειναι τραβηγμενο?

----------


## Sofos

Σπύρο δε νομίζω οτι θα το ρισκάρει...ειδικά η Altec..xexexe...

----------


## The_StarGazer

> Δε μου λέτε ρε παιδιά. Έχω μια απορία. 
> 
> Εμείς είμαστε "πειρατές" όταν (ΑΝ...   ) κατεβάζουμε mp3 από το διαδίκτυο, για να τα ακούσουμε στο αυτοκίνητο ή στο σπίτι.
> 
> *ΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥΣΙΑ Η ΕΛΑΦΡΩΣ ΑΛΛΑΓΜΕΝΑ (βλ. Γεια!, gucci φόρεμα, και 100000 άλλα που δε θυμάμαι τώρα) ΚΑΙ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΝ ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ ΤΙ ΔΙΑΟΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ;;;;;;;;*


Θυμαμαι κατι που μας ειχε πει ενας καθηγητης μας οταν πηγαινα στο Νακα.

Αρκει καποιος να παρει ενα οποιοδηποτε τραγουδι π.χ. Nothing Else Matters των Metallica να το ανεβασει 1ημιτονιο και ο original συνθετης να μην μπορει να του κανει μηνυση καθως θα προκειται..... για αλλο τραγουδι.   :Question:   :Question:   :Idea: 

ΥΓ. Εαν καποιος ξερει λιγο περισσοτερα νομικα και κανω λαθος ας με κραξει ελευθερα.

ΥΓ2. Σελιδα 36/53. Που θα παει θα το τελειωσω καποτε

----------


## todo

> Αρκει καποιος να παρει ενα οποιοδηποτε τραγουδι π.χ. Nothing Else Matters των Metallica να το ανεβασει 1ημιτονιο και ο original συνθετης να μην μπορει να του κανει μηνυση καθως θα προκειται..... για αλλο τραγουδι.


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μπορείς να έχεις τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα σύμφωνα με τα διαστήματα που υπάρχουν στις νότες ενός riff αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει.Αλλά και πάλι άμα θες να το αλλάξεις κάπως κάτι θα κάνεις...

----------


## bbgg

Νομίζω, και σε αυτό μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει ο PCLawyer, ότι η νομολογία για το τι συνιστά αντιγραφή μουσικής βασίζεται στην υπόθεση στην οποία ο George Harrison (των Beatles) καταδικάστηκε ότι στο κομμάτι του "My Sweet Lord" αντέγραψε το "He's so fine" των Chiffons.

----------


## PcLawyer

> PCLawyer, χωρίς να δηλώνω γνώστης της νομοθεσίας, δεν θα κάνω quote το μήνυμά σου μα θα σου τονίσω πως ένα σημείο που μάρκαρες "δεν στέκει" στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Η εταιρία έχει κάνει τη βλακεία να ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝΙΖΕΙ το "τι εννοεί παράνομη χρήση", βάζοντας σε επεξηγηματική παρένθεση τον όρο "hacking". Το να κατεβάσεις αρχεία από ένα "ελεύθερο" P2P δίκτυο ΔΕΝ είναι συνόνυμο του hacking.


Αυτό ακριβώς λέω και εγώ Ducklord.Και εξηγούμαι : με την παράγραφό της όπως έχει διατυπωθεί,δείχνει μόνο σε περιπτώσεις αμιγούς hacking να έχει το δικαίωμα διακοπής της σύνδεσης.




> Όσο για τη νομοθεσία, σε παρακαλώ να παρατηρήσεις το παρακάτω και να μου πεις αν εμφανίζει πρόβλημα ο συνδυασμός των δύο παραμέτρων. Από όσο γνωρίζω, αμφότερες εμπεριέχονται στο νομικό πλαίσιο της χώρας μας. 
> 
> 1. Ο κάτοχος ενός μέσου έχει το δικαίωμα να δημιουργήσει ένα αντίγραφο ασφαλείας αυτού, αποκλειστικά και μόνο για προσωπική χρήση. 
> 2. Κανένας δεν μπορεί να εκμεταλλευτεί, λάβει στην κατοχή του, τροποποιήσει ή "πειράξει", με κάποιον τρόπο, την ιδιοκτησία κάποιου δίχως τη δική του γραπτή άδεια. Δεν μπορεί, επίσης, να καταπατήσει τα προσωπικά του δικαιώματα ή να εισέλθει στην προσωπική του ζωή. 
> 
> Στην περίπτωση των προστατευμένων CDs, πως συνδυάζονται τα δύο παραπάνω;


Πολύ σωστά τονίζεις ότι υπάρχει νόμιμη δυνατότητα δημιουργίας ενός αντιγράφου ασφαλείας.Αυτό θεμελιώνεται και από το άρθρο 42§3 του ν.2121/93 που αναφέρει:

"3. Ο νόμιμος χρήστης ενός προγράμματος ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή δεν μπορεί να εμποδιστεί συμβατικά να παραγάγει, χωρίς την άδεια του δημιουργού και χωρίς πληρωμή αμοιβής, ένα εφεδρικό αντίγραφο του προγράμματος στο μέτρο που αυτό είναι απαραίτητο για τη χρήση."

Και φυσικά στην ερώτηση περί προστατευμένων CDs, μια είναι η απάντηση:δεν συνδυάζονται...Είναι δεδομένο κατ' εμέ,ότι τα προστατευμένα CDs καταπατούν αυτό το προσωπικό δικαίωμα.Πολλά βέβαια μπορούν να αντιτάξουν οι εταιρείες παραγωγής περί προστασίας του ανώτερου αγαθού της πνευματική ιδιοκτησίας,αλλά άλλο το ένα θέμα και άλλο το άλλο.Τουτέστιν καταπατούμε ένα αυτοτελές δικαίωμα του πολίτη,για να προστατεύσουμε τα δικά μας.Και όλα αυτά με την ανοχή του κράτους...

PS:kubiak και λοιποί περί "παγίδευσης",δείτε το αρχικό μου μήνυμα.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Ducklord

Το θέμα, αγαπητέ μου, και ο σκοπός της ερώτησής μου, ήταν το οτι δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσο μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις για την υπεράσπισή σου αυτό το "αναφαίρετο δικαίωμά σου" που έχει καταπατηθεί αν, όντως, έχεις τόσο σε original όσο και σε αντύτυπο ένα μουσικό κομμάτι, ένα πρόγραμμα ή παιχνίδι. Γνωρίζεις κάτι περί αυτού;

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## kubiak

*PcLawyer*,
δεν απάντησες, τι έχεις να πεις για το θέμα της "παγίδευσης";

----------


## Spyrosss

> *PcLawyer*,
> δεν απάντησες, τι έχεις να πεις για το θέμα της "παγίδευσης";


Προτροπή προς τέλεση παράνομης δραστηριότητας απο τον Uploader (αδίκημα).

----------


## Evris

Και μετά από τόσα μηνύματα διαπιστώνουμε ότι υποτίθεται πως κάποιος ISP στα καλά καθούμενα "πέταξε έξω" έναν χρήστη που ενδεχομένως κατέβαζε παράνομο υλικό το οποίο είχαν βάλει επίτηδες και μετά από δύο ημέρες έγινε το μεγάλο θαύμα και τον ξανασυνέδεσε και πάλι στα καλά καθούμενα.

----------


## steli0s

> *Και μετά από τόσα μηνύματα διαπιστώνουμε ότι υποτίθεται πως κάποιος ISP στα καλά καθούμενα "πέταξε έξω" έναν χρήστη που ενδεχομένως κατέβαζε παράνομο υλικό το οποίο είχαν βάλει επίτηδες και μετά από δύο ημέρες έγινε το μεγάλο θαύμα και τον ξανασυνέδεσε και πάλι στα καλά καθούμενα.*


Πιστευω πως θα μπορουσες απλα να παρεις ενα τηλ στην acn  και να δεις οτι ο φινν λεει αληθεια για αυτο που του συνεβη. Κι αλλοι δε πιστευαν, πηραν τηλ και μετα καταλαβαν πως ο φινν λεει αληθεια 100%. Τωρα μετα απο τοσες μερες να συνεχιζεις και να γκρινιαζεις μονος σου οτι ο φινν λεει ψεμματα, οτι ολοι σ'αυτο το φορουμ ειναι ευκολοπιστοι κ χαζοι και εσυ ο εξυπνος δε νομιζω οτι βγαζει καπου. Η ιστορια αυτη εληξε. *Get over it*

----------


## Invisible

*
Εγώ σκέφτομαι να πάω να κατοχυρώσω πρώτος τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα για τα χρώματα.

Οποίος από εδώ και πέρα βλέπει θα μου πληρώνει πνευματικά δικαιώματα. 

Σκέφτομαι να προσλάβω μια στρατιά από οφθαλμίατρους να κάνουν ελέγχους στους δρόμους για όσους τολμάνε να βλέπουν χωρίς να πληρώνουν.

Επίσης σε μέρη με πολύ χρώμα (πάρκα, παραλίες κτλ) θα υπάρχει έξτρα χρέωση.

Αν χρησιμοποιούν παντός είδους κάμερα θα πέφτει επίσης έξτρα χρέωση.

Και μην ξεχάσω η ζωγραφική θα απαγορεύεται επειδή στο δημοτικό η δασκάλα στην ώρα της ιχνογραφίας με μάλωνε.

Μην το γελάτε ξέρετε πόσοι νέες θέσεις εργασίας θα δημιουργηθούν.  
*

----------


## aMUSiC

Invisible, δυστυχώς έρχεσαι δεύτερος (και τρίτος, και τέταρτος). Υπάρχουν πατέντες για τα χρώματα, αλλά όχι για αυτά καθ'αυτά.. Κυρίως κατηγοριοποιήσεις και κωδικοποιήσεις χρομάτων (πχ PANTONE).

Είναι γεγονός βέβαια, ότι έχουν κατωχυρωθεί κουλές πατέντες, αλλά ευτυχώς υπάρχει τουλάχιστον (ακόμα) μία κοινή λογική, αλλιώς όλο και κάποιος παλαβός θα είχε πατεντάρει το οξυγόνο και το ζεστό νερό...

----------


## Spyrosss

> *Και μετά από τόσα μηνύματα διαπιστώνουμε ότι υποτίθεται πως κάποιος ISP στα καλά καθούμενα "πέταξε έξω" έναν χρήστη που ενδεχομένως κατέβαζε παράνομο υλικό το οποίο είχαν βάλει επίτηδες και μετά από δύο ημέρες έγινε το μεγάλο θαύμα και τον ξανασυνέδεσε και πάλι στα καλά καθούμενα.*


Υπήρξε και δεύτερο κρούσμα απο την ACN

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/thread13872.html

----------


## aMUSiC

Ααα, και για να σας αποδείξω ότι όλοι είναι βρωμεροί καταπατητές της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, παραβιάζεις το copyright ενός μουσικού κομματιού όταν το εκτελείς δημόσια.

For the record, το "Happy Birthday To You" ΕΧΕΙ copyright, και ισχύει ακόμα! Και ισχύει από το 1893 για τη μουσική (το έχουν οι Mildred J. Hill και Patty Smith Hill από το Κεντάκυ με αρχικό τίτλο και στίχο "Goodmorning to all"), ενώ οι στίχοι Happy birthday to you έχουν copyright από το 1924 και ανήκει στον Robert H. Coleman.

Τέλος, να διευκιρνίσω ότι είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα η πνευματική ιδιοκτησία με την εμπορική εκμετάλλευση.  Το δεύτερο απαιτεί το πρώτο, αλλά το πρώτο δεν συνεπάγεται το δεύτερο απαραίτητα. (Βλέπε Καλλιτέχνης/Δισκογραφική)

----------


## grnemo

ΤΟ ΦΥΛΛΟ ΜΗΝΥΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ COLUMBIA

----------


## karpaths

Εγω ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω προς τι τόση καχυποψία και στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής τι θα είχε να κερδίσει κάθε χρήστης που απλά παραθέτει ένα γεγονος???? Εκτός από μια δεύτερη πιο εμπεριστατομένη γνώμη. 
Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό λέω κι εγω οτί δεν πιστεύω τον Χ χρήστη για το τάδε κουλό πράγμα που του συνέβη. Τον αφήνω το περιγράφει γίνονται τα άπειρα posts αποδεικνύεται οτί έχω άδικο που είμαι καχύποπτος και στο τέλος ξαναγράφω : 'τελικά μας δουλεύει ο Χ'. 
Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ τι κερδίζει κάποιος παίζοντας το καχύποπτος??????????
Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## Spyrosss

ΤΟ ΦΥΛΛΟ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗΣ ΜΟΥ

As you may or may not be aware, Greece is not a state in the United States
of America. Greece is a country in Southern Europe.
Unless you figured it out by now, US law does not apply here.
For your information, no Greek law is being violated.

Please be assured that any further contact with us, regardless of medium,
will result in
a) a suit being filed for harassment
b) a formal complaint lodged with the bar of your legal counsel, for
sending frivolous legal threats.

It is the opinion of us and our lawyers that you are fscking morons, and
that you should please go sodomize yourself with retractable batons.

Go fsck yourself.

Polite as usual,
Spyrosss

 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## coda

> Ααα, και για να σας αποδείξω ότι όλοι είναι βρωμεροί καταπατητές της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, παραβιάζεις το copyright ενός μουσικού κομματιού όταν το εκτελείς δημόσια.


Τα έχεις μπλέξει. Διάβασε τη συνθήκη της Βέρνης και τον 2121/93 για τα καθ' ημάς.

edit: Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον Σπύρο.

----------


## Spyrosss

> 2. Δημόσια θεωρείται κάθε χρήση ή εκτέλεση ή παρουσίαση του έργου, που κάνει το έργο προσιτό σε κύκλο προσώπων ευρύτερο από το στενό κύκλο της οικογένειας και το άμεσο κοινωνικό περιβάλλον, ανεξαρτήτως από το αν τα πρόσωπα αυτού του ευρύτερου κύκλου βρίσκονται στον ίδιο ή σε διαφορετικούς χώρους.


Εχω αρκετά μεγάλο άμεσο κοινωνικό περιβάλλον   :Mr. Green:  




> 1. Το περιουσιακό δικαίωμα δίνει στο δημιουργό ιδίως την εξουσία να επιτρέπει ή να απαγορεύει: α) την εγγραφή και την αναπαραγωγή του έργου με κάθε μέσο, όπως μηχανικά, φωτοχημικά ή ηλεκτρονικά μέσα β) τη μετάφραση του έργου γ) τη διασκευή, την προσαρμογή ή άλλες μετατροπές του έργου δ) τη θέση σε κυκλοφορία του πρωτότυπου ή αντιτύπων του έργου με μεταβίβαση της κυριότητας, με εκμίσθωση ή με δημόσιο δανεισμό, καθώς και την επιβολή περιοριστικών όρων στη μεταβίβαση, την εκμίσθωση ή το δημόσιο δανεισμό, ιδίως σε ό,τι αφορά τη χρήση των αντιτύπων ε) την παρουσίαση του έργου στο κοινό στ) τη δημόσια εκτέλεση του έργου ζ) τη μετάδοση ή αναμετάδοση του έργου στο κοινό με τη ραδιοφωνία και την τηλεόραση, με ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα ή με καλώδια ή με άλλους υλικούς αγωγούς ή με οποιανδήποτε άλλο τρόπο, παραλλήλως προς την επιφάνεια της γης ή μέσω δορυφόρων η) την εισαγωγή αντιτύπων του έργου, που παρήχθησαν στο εξωτερικό χωρίς τη συναίνεση του δημιουργού ή, εφόσον πρόκειται για εισαγωγή από χώρες εκτός της Ευρωπαϊκής Κοινότητας, που το δικαίωμα της εισαγωγής αντιτύπων στην Ελλάδα είχε συμβατικά διατηρηθεί από το δημιουργό.


Απο οτι βλέπω μονο η μετάδοση ή αναμετάδοση απαγορεύεται με "με ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα ή με καλώδια ή με άλλους υλικούς αγωγούς ή με οποιανδήποτε άλλο τρόπο, παραλλήλως προς την επιφάνεια της γης ή μέσω δορυφόρων "   :Wink:

----------


## Ducklord

Invisible, η Coca-Cola έχει κατωχυρώσει το... κόκκινο, ή για την ακρίβεια "τη συγκεκριμένη απόχρωσή του" που χρησιμοποιεί εδώ και χρόνια στα κουτάκια της. Είχαμε κάνει σχετικό μάθημα μάρκετινγκ και είχαμε μείνει κάγκελο. Όντας μονοπωλιακό προϊόν, η εταιρία που "έχει τα δικαιώματα για αυτήν" δεν έχει πρόβλημα αν, π.χ., εμφανιστούν pumpers ή κιλότες με αυτό το χρώμα. Όσον αφορά τα αναψυκτικά όμως, ΕΧΕΙ τραβήξει κόσμο στα δικαστήρια όταν χρησιμοποίησαν το ίδιο ακριβώς χρώμα και παρόμοια γράμματα, με τη λογική πως "προσπαθούσαν να εκμεταλλευτούν τον καταναλωτή πλασσάροντάς του το προϊόν τους ως προϊόν Coke". Αν δεν μας έλεγε βλακείες η καθηγήτρια, η κατάσταση είναι να αρρωσταίνεις - αν και, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, τη βρίσκω κάπως δικαιολογημένη. Ολοκόκκινη Pepsi, κανείς, και με... καλιγραφικά γραμματάκια; ;-)

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## coda

> τη μετάδοση ή αναμετάδοση του έργου στο κοινό με τη ραδιοφωνία και την τηλεόραση, με ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα ή με καλώδια ή με άλλους υλικούς αγωγούς ***ή με οποιoνδήποτε άλλο τρόπο***
> 			
> 		
> 
> Απο οτι βλέπω μονο η μετάδοση ή αναμετάδοση απαγορεύεται με "με ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα ή με καλώδια ή με άλλους υλικούς αγωγούς ή με οποιανδήποτε άλλο τρόπο, παραλλήλως προς την επιφάνεια της γης ή μέσω δορυφόρων "


***ή με οποιoνδήποτε άλλο τρόπο***

Υπήρχε ήδη η πρόνοια και ήδη υπάρχει νέα διατύπωση από τον WIPO, μένουν κάτι υπογραφές (έχει γίνει αποδεκτή).

----------


## coda

> Invisible, η Coca-Cola έχει κατωχυρώσει το... κόκκινο, ή για την ακρίβεια "τη συγκεκριμένη απόχρωσή του" που χρησιμοποιεί εδώ και χρόνια στα κουτάκια της. Είχαμε κάνει σχετικό μάθημα μάρκετινγκ και είχαμε μείνει κάγκελο. Όντας μονοπωλιακό προϊόν, η εταιρία που "έχει τα δικαιώματα για αυτήν" δεν έχει πρόβλημα αν, π.χ., εμφανιστούν pumpers ή κιλότες με αυτό το χρώμα. Όσον αφορά τα αναψυκτικά όμως, ΕΧΕΙ τραβήξει κόσμο στα δικαστήρια όταν χρησιμοποίησαν το ίδιο ακριβώς χρώμα και παρόμοια γράμματα, με τη λογική πως "προσπαθούσαν να εκμεταλλευτούν τον καταναλωτή πλασσάροντάς του το προϊόν τους ως προϊόν Coke". Αν δεν μας έλεγε βλακείες η καθηγήτρια, η κατάσταση είναι να αρρωσταίνεις - αν και, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, τη βρίσκω κάπως δικαιολογημένη. Ολοκόκκινη Pepsi, κανείς, και με... καλιγραφικά γραμματάκια; ;-)
> 
> Φιλικά
> Παπιάρχοντας



Τον Τριβιζά τον ξέρεις; Τη Φρουτοπία;

Η Coca-Cola πήρε the longest from the three.

----------


## aMUSiC

Coda, εννοείται ότι κάνω πλάκα, αν και το Happy Birthday έχει όντως Copyright..

Ducklord, αυτό είναι κοινή πρακτική στα εμπορικά σήματα και ισχύει και στην Ελλάδα από τη στιγμή που έχεις το Trademark. Υπάρχουν 45 περίπου κλάδοι οι οποίοι περιέχουν είδη προιόντων (πχ Γενικός κλάδος Τρόφιμα, είδη: Ζαχαρώδη, σοκολατοειδή μπλα μπλα μπλα, υπάρχουν στο site του υπουργείου εμπορίου και του εμπορικού επιμελητηρίου). Ενα εμπορικό σήμα υποπέφτει στους γενικούς κλάδους και μπορεί να είναι μέρος και 2 και 3ων κλάδων ταυτόχρονα. Το Trademark απαγορεύεται να χρησιμοποιηθεί για προϊόν που ανήκει στον ίδιο κλάδο. Δεν υπάρχει όμως πρόβλημα για άλλους κλάδους.

Και δεν είναι μόνο το ίδιο όνομα, αλλά και παρεμφερή. Πχ, αν κατέχεις το trademark Ducklord, μπορείς να κάνεις ένσταση και πιθανόν να κερδίσεις και φράγκα από κάποιον που χρησιμοποιεί το LordDuck για προϊόν του ίδιου κλάδου.

----------


## Vassilis7

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση; (Ίσως είναι και βλακεία)

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι ο φίλος μας ή οποιοσδήποτε κατεβάζει μια παλιά ταινία, έχει την ταινία στην αυθεντική της μορφή. Τότε, δεν έχει δικαίωμα να διατηρεί αντίτυπα στο pc του; Τον ρώτησε κανείς πριν του διακόψουν την σύνδεση;

----------


## coda

> Coda, εννοείται ότι κάνω πλάκα, αν και το Happy Birthday έχει όντως Copyright..


Και ένα σκιτσάκι σε χαρτοπετσέτα να κάνεις, από τη στιγμή που τελειώσεις, υπάρχει το "δικαίωμα". Από εκεί και πέρα, είναι θέμα συμβάσεων και δημιουργού ο τρόπος με τον οποίο θα ασκηθεί το "δικαίωμα". Για παράδειγμα, κάποιοι επιλέγουν να προσλάβουν την ΑΕΠΙ (η οποία είναι *ιδιωτικός* φορέας), η οποία θα τους εκπροσωπεί.

Υπάρχουν πολλές μορφές δικαιωμάτων και διαφορετικοί τρόποι αντιμετώπισης. Ας πούμε, το "ηθικό", δεν το χάνεις.

Τα 70 χρόνια μετά το θάνατο του δημιουργού που ισχύουν σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, καλύπτουν χονδρικά το διάστημα διαχείρισης του έργου του από τους άμεσους κληρονόμους του (αν ήταν πηδήκουλας ο μπάρμπας και άφησε βλαστάρι στα 70 του).  Από την άλλη, αν αυτό διαιωνιζόταν, όλες οι ορχήστρες του κόσμου θα είχαν σοβαρό πρόβλημα.

Τα δικαιώματα (γενικά), είναι καθαρά θέμα διαπραγμάτευσης, ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του λόμπυ της εποχής.

----------


## coda

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση; (Ίσως είναι και βλακεία)
> 
> Ας υποθέσουμε ότι ο φίλος μας ή οποιοσδήποτε κατεβάζει μια παλιά ταινία, έχει την ταινία στην αυθεντική της μορφή. Τότε, δεν έχει δικαίωμα να διατηρεί αντίτυπα στο pc του; Τον ρώτησε κανείς πριν του διακόψουν την σύνδεση;


Υπάρχουν log files στον ISP του. Και να αρνηθεί ο ISP να τα δώσει (που δεν μπορεί), λόγω του τρόπου μετάδοσης δεδομένων σήμερα, υπάρχουν τρόποι για να το εξακριβώσει ο ενδιαφερόμενος.

Το ζητούμενο για εμένα δεν είναι η παρανομία του χρήστη (που ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ είναι παρανομία), αλλά οι τρόποι με τους οποίους παρακολουθούνται οι κινήσεις των χρηστών από ΜΗ ΕΞΟΥΣΙΟΔΟΤΗΜΕΝΟΥΣ τρίτους. Αν π.χ. με βρίσεις και σε ηχογραφήσω, χωρίς να σε προειδοποιήσω, θα φάω κι εγώ καμπάνα.

Εδώ βρίσκεται το σοβαρό πρόβλημα.

Περί διακοπών συνδέσεων: κάθε ISP έχει ως όρο στο συμβόλαιο που συνάπτεις μαζί του, να μη χρησιμοποιείται η υπηρεσία για παράνομη δραστηριότητα. Από την άλλη, οι περισσότεροι κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια (αν και αυτό θα αλλάξει -όχι σύντομα πάντως), γιατί *αν* δεν βρίσκει λόγο ο πελάτης να χρησιμοποιήσει την υπηρεσία (για τους ελληνάρες -δεν υπάρχει περιεχόμενο και η κατάλληλη εκπαίδευση- αυτό σημαίνει τσόντες, τσόντες, τσόντες, τραγουδάκια, τσόντες, προγραμματάκια), θα χάσουν χρήματα. Για εμένα, κι εδώ κάνουν λάθος, θέλοντας να κάνουν απόσβεση σε συνάρτηση με το γνωστό ελληνικό επιχειρηματικό πλάνο (χθες).

----------


## Evris

Ναι, ασφαλώς και δεν είμαι ευκολόπιστος. Αλλοίμονο αν πίστευα ό,τι λέει και γράφει ο καθένας. Ομως, διαβάζοντας ότι υπάρχει και δεύτερο κρούσμα οφείλω να αναθεωρήσω τις απόψεις μου.

----------


## yiapap

> *PcLawyer*,
> δεν απάντησες, τι έχεις να πεις για το θέμα της "παγίδευσης";


*PcLawyer*, κι εγώ έχω αυτή την απορία.
Αν δλδ. ο X βάλει ένα αρχείο σε δικό του server, εγώ το τραβήξω με P2P και με βάση τα αρχεία καταγραφής του με κηνυγήσει, μπορώ να ισχυριστώ παγίδευσή;

*Spyrosss*, πες μου που θα σε πάνε για να σου φέρνω τσιγάρα   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Spyrosss

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Spyrosss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				τη μετάδοση ή αναμετάδοση του έργου στο κοινό με τη ραδιοφωνία και την τηλεόραση, με ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα ή με καλώδια ή με άλλους υλικούς αγωγούς ***ή με οποιoνδήποτε άλλο τρόπο***
> 			
> ...


***ή με οποιoνδήποτε άλλο τρόπο***

*τη μετάδοση ή αναμετάδοση* δηλαδή το streaming ή broadcasting με μέσο τύπου WinAMP!!!

Δηλαδή ρε Coda τι θέλεις να μας πείς οτι θα σταματήσουμε να κατεβάζουμε επειδή κάποιος απρόσεκτος κατέβασε ταινία απο την ίδια την Columbia (άκουσον-άκουσον);
Ούτε στην ιδια την Αμερική που ισχύουν οι περιβόητοι νόμοι δεν έχουν σταματήσει να κατεβάζουνε, θα σταματήσουμε εδω που ολα ειναι ρέμπελα;

By the way έπαιξε κανείς The Punisher;   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## The_StarGazer

* Σελιδα 51* 




> Σε περίπτωση πάντως που περάσει νόμος που επιτρέπει την παροχή αυτών των δεδομένων *ΧΩΡΙΣ εισαγγελέα* ή που αντιληφθώ ότι τα δίνουν σε διαφημιστές, τότε θα πρέπει να τους κυνηγήσουμε με οποιοδήποτε νομικό μέσο μας δίνει η ΕΕ και το σύνταγμα.


Αυτο πιστευω οτι ειναι απο τα ποιο σημαντικα post στο thread. 
Μονο και στην ιδεα του να ψηφιστει ενας τετοιος νομος, .... δεν ξερω.... δεν ξερω.... Δεν ξερω και ουτε θελω ουτε να το σκεφτομαι το τι θα σημαινει.

Νεκταριε 
Οπως ειπε και καποιος αλλος φιλος σε μια απο τις 10αδες σελιδες, αυτο το thread θα πρεπει να φυλαχθει, να γινει sticky να το παρεις backup σε 500 media. Δεν πρεπει να χαθει.
Ειναι η 1η περιπτωση στην Ελλαδα (καπου διαβασα οτι δεν εχει ακουστει κατι τετοιο παγκοσμιως) και καλο ειναι να υπαρχει ευκαιρο για ενημερωση.

Οχι μονο απο την δικια μας πλευρα (χρηστων) αλλα και γιατι οχι απο την μερια των δικηγορων, των ISP's που ακομα ισως να μην ξερουν πως να ενεργησουν σε μια τετοια υποθεση, μονο και μονο επειδη δεν υπαρχει κατι αντιστοιχο.

Για μενα το συγκεκριμενο thread ειναι οτι ποιο ενημερωτικο εχω διαβασει κατα καιρους στο ADSLgr.com οπως πιστευω και για πολλους ακομα.

Keep up the good job...

ΑυΤΙα.

----------


## coda

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από coda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα από Spyrosss
> 
> ...


Η ανταλλαγή περιεχομένου, είναι μετάδοση δεδομένων. Αν μάλιστα είσαι first seeder, κάνεις αναμετάδοση. Εσύ έχεις συνδέσει στο μυαλό σου τη μετάδοση, με τον αναλογικό τρόπο: βλέπω, ακούω, αντιλαμβάνομαι. Δεν είναι έτσι και ήδη υπάρχουν οι νέες διατυπώσεις του WIPO, για όσους δεν το καταλαβαίνουν. Στην τελική, δεν είμαι εγώ αυτός που θα σου πει τι θα κάνεις· απλά, επισημαίνω ορισμένα πράγματα, για να μην πει κάποιος "δεν ήξερα" (αν και συνήθως θα ψεύδεται). Δεν είμαι ο  Τ. Απερνίδης, ούτε έχω στόχο τον εκφοβισμό. Αντίθετα, η αγωνία μου βρίσκεται στο σημείο που πραγματικά υπάρχει πρόβλημα: στην υποκλοπή/αστυνόμευση, από μη εξουσιοδοτημένους φορείς.

Μου κάνει εντύπωση η στάση ορισμένων (δεν μιλάω για εσένα), οι οποίοι αντιλαμβάνονται τις έννοιες με τον τρόπο που τους βολεύει κάθε φορά. Ίσως φταίει το νεαρό της ηλικίας, ίσως ο γενικός σταρχιδισμός του νεοέλληνα, που μου πήρε ADSL και έγινε "χάκερ", ίσως το νιο φεγγάρι.

Και για όσους δεν έχουν καταλάβει τίποτα από τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα ή αισθάνονται τα-νταχ δυνατοί γράφοντας τύπου "θα-τους-δείξω-εγώ" αρλούμπες, για εσωτερική κατανάλωση, μίνι οδηγός:

1) ναι, είναι παράνομο

2) ναι, οι δικοί μας θα κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια (όσο τους παίρνει), γιατί έχουν ένα προϊόν να πουλήσουν· δεν τους νοιάζει αν το κίνητρο είναι παράνομο, αφού καλύτερο περιεχόμενο και εκπαίδευση για άλλες χρήσεις, δεν υπάρχουν

3) ναι, είναι παράνομη η αστυνόμευση από τρίτους, μη εξουσιοδοτημένους φορείς (εδώ *πιθανότατα* θα μπορούσε να στηθεί υπόθεση, αν ο ISP αρνηθεί να έχει οποιαδήποτε συναλλαγή με τον ενδιαφερόμενο φορέα, αφού δεν είναι εξουσιοδοτημένος -τώρα το κάνει, με το φόβο να μη στραφεί μελλοντικά η υπόθεση προς αυτόν)


Συμπέρασμα: όλα είναι ρευστά και ο καθένας έχει την ευθύνη για τις πράξεις του. Από τη στιγμή όμως που υπάρχει η σχετική νομοθεσία (και έχει προνοήσει για μελλοντικά τεχνικά μέσα), *αν* κάποιος την "πατήσει", ας μην πει "δεν ήξερα". Στο μόνο που μπορεί να "πατήσει" σε πιθανή δίκη, είναι στη συλλογή στοιχείων από μη εξουσιοδοτημένους τρίτους φορείς (μεταξύ μας: πρόστιμο θα φάνε, οπότε χέστηκαν).

----------


## coda

> Ειναι η 1η περιπτωση στην Ελλαδα (καπου διαβασα οτι δεν εχει ακουστει κατι τετοιο παγκοσμιως) και καλο ειναι να υπαρχει ευκαιρο για ενημερωση.


Λάθος. Ούτε η "πρώτη περίπτωση" είναι (υπάρχουν πάαααρα πολύ παλιές περιπτώσεις και πολύ πιο σοβαρές απ' όσο μπορείς να φανταστείς), ούτε (ήμαρτον!) η πρώτη παγκοσμίως!

----------


## karpaths

Να κάνω μια αφελή ερώτηση??

Τα προγράμματα τύπου peer Guardian είναι παράνομα στη χρήση τους ή είναι νόμιμα και λειτουργουν όπως η αναγνώριση κλήσεων και κατα συνέπεια η απόκρυψη?

----------


## aMUSiC

Οχι, τα προγράμματα Ip filtering/blocking δεν είναι παράνομα από τη στιγμή που ΔΕΝ πράττουν κάτι το παράνομο. Αν ο σπιτονοικοκύρης (η εταιρία) ανοίξει το σπίτι του (server) και βάζει σαν δόλωμα τα πλούτη του (copyrighted υλικό), και περιμένει να σε φωτογραφίσει (log files), και ο ληστής (εσύ) έχει έναν φίλο (ip filtering) που δεν τον αφήνει να μπει στο σπίτι του σπιτονοικοκύρη (ip blocking), ο φίλος δεν διαπράτει κάτι παράνομο.

Η μόνη περίπτωση που θα μπορούσε να είναι παράνομο ένα τέτοιο πρόγραμμα, θα ήταν για να παρακάμψει μεθόδους ασφαλείας ή billing. Αν πχ η σύνδεσή σου βασιζόταν στο ότι το μηχάνημά σου θα έπρεπε να επικοινωνεί με έναν συγκεκριμένο server για να σε χρεώνει με την ώρα, και είχες ένα πρόγραμμα που δεν άφηνε να συνδεθείς σε αυτό τον server ωστε να μην χρεώνεσαι τότε ναι θα ήταν παράνομο. Είναι βέβαια πασιφανές, ότι καμία εταιρία δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσε μία τακτική χρέωσης που θα μπορούσε να παρακαμφθεί τόσο εύκολα.

----------


## PcLawyer

[quote="yiapap"]


> *PcLawyer*,
> δεν απάντησες, τι έχεις να πεις για το θέμα της "παγίδευσης";



Δείτε παρακαλώ το πρώτο μου μήνυμα,σελ.52 http://www.adslgr.com/forum/post-206736.html#206736

----------


## kubiak

*PcLawyer*,
ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Έθιξες ένα θέμα το οποίο πραγματικά δεν είχαμε 
συζητήσει.

Χωρίς να παραθέσω όλο το Post σου να υποθέσω ότι στο (1) ως "κοινό" λογίζεται ο downloader (καθώς σε αυτόν διανέμεται).




> PS2: ύστερα από ερώτηση κάποιου φίλου χρήστη,αλλά επειδή είδα ότι και άλλοι αναφέρθηκαν στο θέμα της παγίδευσης (entrapment),έχω να αναφέρω τα εξής:
> 
> Αυτό που μπορώ να θεωρήσω ότι ίσως βρει αναλογική χρήση στην περίπτωσή μας είναι το άρθρο 46§2 του Ποινικού Κώδικα-και ζητώ τη συνδρομή φίλων νομικών,αν έχουν άλλη κάποια σκέψη περί δυνατότητας υπαγωγής σε άλλη διάταξη-που αναφέρει:
> 
> "2. Όποιος με πρόθεση προκάλεσε σε άλλον *την απόφαση* να τελέσει κάποιο *έγκλημα*, με μοναδικό σκοπό να τον καταλάβει ενώ αποπειράται να τελέσει το έγκλημα ή ενώ επιχειρεί αξιόποινη προπαρασκευαστική του πράξη και με τη θέληση να τον ανακόψει από την αποπεράτωση του εγκλήματος,τιμωρείται με την ποινή του αυτουργού μειωμένη στο μισό."


Με απασχολεί η λέξη που έχω σημειώσει με κόκκινο. Είναι διαφορετικό να γνωρίζεις ότι μία ενέργεια είναι εγκληματική, από το να μη γνωρίζεις. Και δε μιλάμε για άγνοια νόμου καθώς γνωρίζεις ότι είναι παράνομο να είσαι μέρος της διακίνησης copyrighted υλικού. Με άλλα λόγια ο downloader μπορεί να ισχυριστεί ότι εφ'όσον η ταινία ήταν διαθέσιμη είχε την καλή πίστη ότι κατεβάζοντας τη δε διέπραττε έγκλημα και δεν παρέβαινε κανένα νόμο περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, καθώς δεν υπήρχε σαφής επισήμανση/προειδοποίηση. Εδώ ταιριάζει αυτό που είχα γράψει σε άλλο post. Μπορεί ο ίδιος ο δημιουργός/κάτοχος πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων να έχει ήδη  επιτρέψει τη νόμιμη διανομή (π.χ. μιας ταινίας) μέσω προγραμμάτων P2P (όπως ο Μ.Moore το ντοκιμαντέρ 9/11). 




> Είναι το γνωστό θέμα του agent provocateur,που βρίσκει εφαρμογή σε περιπτώσεις που αστυνομικοί κυρίως, εμφανίζονται ως αγοραστές προϊόντων αρχαιοκαπηλίας,όπλων κτλ.(στις αγοραπωλησίες ναρκωτικών υπάρχει διάταξη που ρητά τους καλύπτει)


Δεν είναι το ίδιο γνωστό θέμα. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση (που αναφέρεις) ο αστυνομικός είναι ο downloader και όχι o uploader. Θα ήταν διαφορετικό αν ένας αστυνομικός με έπιανε σε ένα bar, μου πουλούσε ένα -και καλά- χαλαρωτικό ρόφημα ginseng και μετά με κατηγορούσε για κατοχή, χρήση και διάθεση LSD σε υγρή μορφή. Εκέι θα είχα εξαπατηθεί και θα ζητούσα και τα ρέστα. Σημείωση: Γνωρίζοντας ότι η κατοχή, χρήση ( ; ) και διάθεση, ναρκωτικών είναι παράνομη, φυσικά και δεν θα αγόραζα/έπαιρνα (αν ήταν δωρεάν), και δε θα χρησιμοποιούσα/μοιραζόμουν με την παρέα μου, αν γνώριζα περι τίνος πρόκειται.




> Ζήτημα τίθεται κατά τη γνώμη μου στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωσή μας,κατά πόσο ο Finn δεν είχε την πρόθεση γενικώς να κατεβάσει την ταινία,και δημιούργησε την απόφασή του η ύπαρξη του link στο site.Είναι ένα θέμα νομικό και πραγματικό.


Αυτό ξεφεύγει από τη δική μου αντίληψη περί νομικής καθώς αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η πρόθεση παίζει σημαντικό  ρόλο. (αν και μάλλον είχε την πρόθεση καθώς έψαξε για την ταινία, εκτός αν την είδε σε κάποιο διαφημιστικό του P2P).

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, αυτό που αντιλαμβάνομαι είναι ότι -μάλλον- δεν είναι σίγουρη η καταδίκη του downloader, ενώ μπορεί και αυτός με τη σειρά του να στραφεί εναντίον του uploader για παγίδευση.

----------


## PcLawyer

> Με άλλα λόγια ο downloader μπορεί να ισχυριστεί ότι εφ'όσον η ταινία ήταν διαθέσιμη είχε την καλή πίστη ότι κατεβάζοντας τη δε διέπραττε έγκλημα και δεν παρέβαινε κανένα νόμο περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, καθώς δεν υπήρχε σαφής επισήμανση/προειδοποίηση.


Το είπα και σε άλλο φίλο,το επαναλαμβάνω και εδώ:ας μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας και ιδίως μεταξύ μας.Στην περίπτωσή μας φαντάζεσαι ότι θα υπήρχε δικαστής να δεχθεί ότι ο Finn τελούσε υπο καλή πίστη και δεν γνώριζε ότι μια ταινία σαν το Back to the Future δεν καλύπτεται από copyright,επείδή δεν υπήρχε συγκεκριμένη προειδοποίηση?




> Δεν είναι το ίδιο γνωστό θέμα. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση (που αναφέρεις) ο αστυνομικός είναι ο downloader και όχι o uploader. Θα ήταν διαφορετικό αν ένας αστυνομικός με έπιανε σε ένα bar, μου πουλούσε ένα -και καλά- χαλαρωτικό ρόφημα ginseng και μετά με κατηγορούσε για κατοχή, χρήση και διάθεση LSD σε υγρή μορφή. Εκέι θα είχα εξαπατηθεί και θα ζητούσα και τα ρέστα.



Με παρανόησες εδώ.Σαφώς και δεν είναι το ίδιο γνωστό θέμα.Όταν αναφερόμουν στο "γνωστό θέμα",μιλούσα για το θέμα που καλύπτει το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο,δηλ. το γνωστό (σε μας τουλάχιστον τους νομικούς) θέμα του agent provocateur.Στην περίπτωσή μας,όπως προείπα,μόνο αναλογικά θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί.
Και πληροφοριακά να αναφέρω ότι η δράση αυτή των αστυνομικών (πλην των περιπτώσεων ναρκωτικών)δεν είναι πλήρως νομικά ρυθμισμένη,ώστε να καλυφθούν με την εκπλήρωση καθήκοντος(α.20)[συνήθως πρακτικά προηγείται τηλ. στον εισαγγελέα.]
Είναι δυνατόν (και κατά τον Μ.Μαργαρίτη,ΠΚ,σελ. 148)"υπο τις περιστάσεις της συγκεκριμένης περίπτωσης να κριθεί ότι ο αυτουργός χωρίς την παραπλανητική συμπεριφορά των αστυνομικών δεν θα τελούσε την πράξη,οπότε θα πρόκειται περί "υφαπαργής της ενοχής" που παραβιάζει την αρχή της δίκαιης δίκης του α.6§1 της ΕΣΔΑ"

----------


## The_StarGazer

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από The_StarGazer
> 
> Ειναι η 1η περιπτωση στην Ελλαδα (καπου διαβασα οτι δεν εχει ακουστει κατι τετοιο παγκοσμιως) και καλο ειναι να υπαρχει ευκαιρο για ενημερωση.
> 
> 
> Λάθος. Ούτε η "πρώτη περίπτωση" είναι (υπάρχουν πάαααρα πολύ παλιές περιπτώσεις και πολύ πιο σοβαρές απ' όσο μπορείς να φανταστείς), ούτε (ήμαρτον!) η πρώτη παγκοσμίως!


Εννονουσα το κοψιμο της γραμμης -οχι το αλλο- χωρις προειδοποιηση.

----------


## kubiak

*PcLawyer*, ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## akazamias

Γειά σε όλους. Είμαι καιρό μέλος του Forum αλλά δεν γράφω συχνά. Αφου 2 ημέρες τώρα διάβασα και τις 56 σελίδες αυτού του θέματος αποφάσισα να πω και εγω τη γνώμη μου. Χρησιμοποιώ αρκετά τα προγράμματα τύπου P2P (Κυρίως Emule) και το μόνο που κάνω είναι να αποφεύγω περιεχόμενο απο τα MPAA Members 
(MPAA Members :
Buena Vista Pictures Distribution, Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Studios Inc., Paramount Pictures Corporation, Sony Pictures Entertainment Inc., Twentieth Century Fox Film Corporation, Universal City Studios LLLP, and Warner Bros. Entertainment Inc.) 
Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας και ιδέες για :
1) Με προστατεύει αυτο;
2) Τι άλλες πηγές θα ήταν καλό να αποφεύγουμε για να μην έχουμε κινδύνους;

Για το θέμα της συζήτησης (κατα πόσο είναι πειρατεία -σωστό - λάθος κλπ. ) δεν θα ήθελα να μπω τώρα γιατί πιστεύω οτι είναι μια άλλη κουβέντα.

Φιλικά (και ελπίζω όχι εκτός θέματος)
Αργύρης

----------


## futuristic

ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ!!!!!!!!

Έχω παρακολουθήσει αρκετά το συγκεκριμένο thread τις τελευταίες μέρες.

Σήμερα έπεσε τυχαία στα χέρια μου ένα έντυπο το οποίο αναφέρεται στην:
ΑΡΧΗ ΔΙΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟΡΗΤΟΥ ΤΩΝ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ!!!!

Σύμφωνα με όσα γράφει εκει μέσα, ΟΛΟ το σκηνικό με βάση την υπαρχουσα νομολογία και τους νόμους που έχουν ψηφιστεί αλλά και τον προσφατο νόμο Ν. 3115/2003 (ΦΕΚ. 47/Α/2003) με την ΑCN είναι παράνομο.

Γιατί απλά: ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ, ΜΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΕΣ ΜΑΣ. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ Η COLUMBIA ή/και H ACN ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΪΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗΣ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ (ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΗΣ) ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΤΙΚΟ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΟ.

Με βάση δε διεθνείς συνθήκες όπως η Ευρωπαϊκή Σύμβαση για την προάσπιση των δικαιωμάτων του Ανθρώπου και πολλές άλλες, θεωρείται κακόβουλη η τοποθέτηση υλικού με σκοπό να παγιδέψουν κάποιο άτομο και προβλέπει την ποινική δίωξη αυτού που θα το κάνει (π.χ. columbia).

Ένα άλλο στοιχείο δε, πολυ σημαντικό είναι ότι η Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. δεσμεύει όλους τους παροχους αλλά και εταιρίες τηλ/νιών, με ΕΙΔΙΚΗ ΑΔΕΙΑ για την λειτουργία τους, στην οποία ΑΔΕΙΑ υπάρχει ιδιαίτερος όρος περί τηρήσεως του Απορρήτου!

Οπότε μπορείς να διεκδικήσεις και μέσω της δικαστικής οδού την αφαίρεση της άδειας της εν λόγω εταιρίας ακόμη και εάν γράφει στους όρους της οτιδήποτε περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων για δύο λόγους:

Α. Η σύμβαση της, με την Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. είναι πρότερηα από την δική σου με την ACN.
B. Έχει μεγαλύτερο νομικό "βάρος".

Αυτά, για περισότερες πληροφορίες.

www.dpa.gr
www.et.gr
Υ.Γ. το εντυπάκι το βρήκα στα ΕΛΤΑ.

----------


## yiapap

*futuristic*, ο κάθε ISP έχει (οφείλει!) την ειδική άδεια για τήρηση και χρήση ηλεκτρονικής βάσης προσωπικών δεδομένων.
Στην προκειμένη, η ACN (το AltecTelecoms είναι πολύ μεγάλο  :Mr. Green:  ) ΔΕ δημοσιοποίησε κανένα στοιχείο! Τους ενημέρωσε η Columbia, είδαν τη βάση για την οποία έχουν άδεια, έκαναν ότι έκαναν και ενημέρωσαν το χρήστη.

Αν έχουν άδεια τήρησης προσωπικών αρχείων (που δεν είναι δύσκολο να αποκτήσουν), δεν υπάρχει κάτι αξιόποινο.

Για την Columbia τώρα:
Καταρχήν, ο νόμος δε σε προστατεύει όταν διαπράττεις αδίκημα και πιαστείς στα πράσα!
Θα ήταν παράνομο αν η Columbia είχε βάλει trojan στον υπολογιστή σου που κατέγραφε ΟΛΕΣ τις ενέργειές σου (μεταξύ των οποίων και η παράνομη). 
Επίσης, σύμφωνα με τα προαναφερθέντα, η Columbia βρήκε το IP να κατεβάζει αρχεία. Ενημέρωσε την ACN ότι το IP της (πρόσεξε, ΟΧΙ ο χρήστης) παρανομεί.

&lt;edit>
Νόμισες ότι ήταν τόσο απλό και δεν το είχε σκεφτεί η κάθε ACN/Columbia;   :Sad:

----------


## Tatiana

Για να ανακεφαλαιώσουμε :

H ταινία ΔΕΝ είναι της Columbia.

Το κατά πόσον το Bittorrent εμπίπτει στο copyright law της Ευρωπαικής Ένωσης είναι κάτι που δεν έχει διευκρινιστεί. Για να πάρεις απάντηση σε διευκρινιστική ερώτηση για νόμο της Ευρωπαικής Ένωσης πρέπει να περιμένεις 5-10 χρόνια. Πράγμα το οποίο σημαίνει ότι μπορούμε να ξανασυζητήσουμε για το συγκεκριμένο πρωτοκολο σε 5-10 χρόνια αφού απευθυνθούμε στο Ευρωπαικό δικαστήριο.

Επειδή η σύμβαση περί απορρήτου των πληροφοριών ισχύει και πάρα πολύ μάλιστα πρέπει η εταιρία (βλέπε ΗΛΙΘΙΑ ACN) να παρέχει στο χρήστη και την έγκριτη επικοινωνία της με τον αρμόδιο φορέα (βλέπε ψευδο Columbia or whatever) και τον τρόπο με τον οποίο απέκτησε την πληροφορία αυτή.

Επίσης πρέπει να δώσει στο χρήστη την προειδοποίηση και την ευκαιρία να υπερασπιστεί τον εαυτό του στην περίπτωση που έχουν τηρηθεί όλες οι αρμόζουσες ενέργειες (και έχει πιστοποιηθεί η επικοινωνία, το αρχείο, ο ευρωπαικός νόμος κτλ κτλ)

Παρεπιπτόντως προτείνω στην ACN να φωνάξει την αστυνομία για τους μαύρους που περιφέρονται στο parking της και πουλάνε πειρατικά cd. 

Άντε πια με την ασχετοσύνη μερικών μερικών. 

Stand up for free internet ppl!

----------


## frap

> ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ!!!!!!!!
> 
> Γιατί απλά: ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ, ΜΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΕΣ ΜΑΣ. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ Η COLUMBIA ή/και H ACN ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΪΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗΣ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ (ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΗΣ) ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΤΙΚΟ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΟ.


Και επιπλέον, κανείς δεν παρακολουθεί τις τηλεπικοινωνίες σου (τι δεδομένα ανταλλάσσεις). Εσύ τους λες "ποιός" είσαι και "τι κάνεις" όταν συνδέεσαι στο p2p δίκτυο και παίρνεις κάτι.

Είναι καλό όταν ακροβατείς να γνωρίζεις αρκετά καλά πως δουλεύει η βαρύτητα...

-Κ.

----------


## yiapap

> H ταινία ΔΕΝ είναι της Columbia.


E, και; Παίζει κάποιο ρόλο αυτό στη συζήτηση;





> Το κατά πόσον το Bittorrent εμπίπτει στο copyright law της Ευρωπαικής Ένωσης είναι κάτι που δεν έχει διευκρινιστεί. Για να πάρεις απάντηση σε διευκρινιστική ερώτηση για νόμο της Ευρωπαικής Ένωσης πρέπει να περιμένεις 5-10 χρόνια. Πράγμα το οποίο σημαίνει ότι μπορούμε να ξανασυζητήσουμε για το συγκεκριμένο πρωτοκολο σε 5-10 χρόνια αφού απευθυνθούμε στο Ευρωπαικό δικαστήριο.


Όπως λέμε και ξαναλέμε το θέμα είναι ο 2121/93. Το κατά πόσο η χρήση του bittorent (και όχι τα tracker) εμπίπτει θα διευκρινιστεί με το που θα εμφανιστεί η 1η υπόθεση στο δικαστήριο.
To αν στο εδώλιο θα είναι ο Flynn, o yiapap, όπως και το αν θα γίνει αύριο, σε 1 χρόνο, σε 10 χρόνια, επίσης δεν έχει σημασία!
Το ποια θα είναι η απόφαση, προφανώς είναι υπό συζήτηση. 

Είτε έτσι, είτε αλλιώς, είτε σε 1 είτε σε 5 χρόνια αυτοί που θα παραπεμφθούν σε δίκη θα δικαστούν.
Μετά θα κάνουν έφεση, θα φτάσουν στον Άρειο Πάγο και ΜΕΤΑ θα πάνε στα Ευρωπαϊκά Δικαστήρια.
Αν (ΑΝ λέμε) καταδικαστούν, στα έξοδά τους θα προστεθούν 5 χρόνια δικαστικών επιπέδου από πρωτοβάθμιο έως Ευρωπαϊκό. Έχεις ιδέα για πόσα χρήματα μιλάμε;




> Επειδή η σύμβαση περί απορρήτου των πληροφοριών ισχύει και πάρα πολύ μάλιστα πρέπει η εταιρία (βλέπε ΗΛΙΘΙΑ ACN) να παρέχει στο χρήστη και την έγκριτη επικοινωνία της με τον αρμόδιο φορέα (βλέπε ψευδο Columbia or whatever) και τον τρόπο με τον οποίο απέκτησε την πληροφορία αυτή.
> 
> Επίσης πρέπει να δώσει στο χρήστη την προειδοποίηση και την ευκαιρία να υπερασπιστεί τον εαυτό του στην περίπτωση που έχουν τηρηθεί όλες οι αρμόζουσες ενέργειες (και έχει πιστοποιηθεί η επικοινωνία, το αρχείο, ο ευρωπαικός νόμος κτλ κτλ)


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
"Θα πρέπει" όπως λέμε "καλό θα ήταν", "έτσι είναι οι σωστοί επαγγελματίες" κτλ.




> Άντε πια με την ασχετοσύνη μερικών μερικών. 
> 
> Stand up for free internet ppl!


Viva la revolution!
Whatever...

Το θέμα tatiana είναι να είμαστε όλοι ενημερωμένοι. Το αν θα συνεχίσουμε να κατεβάζουμε ταινίες/τραγούδια είναι ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ απόφαση του καθενός που πρέπει να την παίρνουμε γνωρίζοντας όλες τις παραμέτρους.
Το αν θα συνεχίσουν οι Αφρικάνοι να πουλάνε CD στις πλατείες, όπως και το αν το Ευρωπαϊκό Δίκαιο θα καταδικάσει τους 459  πολίτες της ΕΕ που τραβιούνται ήδη είναι επίσης μια άλλη συζήτηση.

ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να αθωωθούν.

----------


## chatasos

> H ταινία ΔΕΝ είναι της Columbia.


Αυτό *μάλλον* έχει ξεκαθαριστεί....

Η ταινία μπορεί να μην είναι της Columbia, αλλά το mail είναι της Columbia..."εκ μέρους" όλων των άλλων.
_
Coluμbia Pictures Industries Inc.

We are counsel to the Motion Picture Association and its members, Columbia Pictures Industries, Inc.; Disney Enterprises, Inc.; Twentieth Century Fox Film Corporation; Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Pictures Inc.; Paramount Pictures Corporation; Universal City Studios LLLP; Universal City Studios Productions LLLP; and Warner Bros. Entertainment Inc. ("MPAA Member Studios")...
_

----------


## yiapap

> *PcLawyer*, ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.


Κι εγώ ευχαριστώ PcLawyer, ήταν ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμες οι παρεμβάσεις σου.

Συγγνώμη μόνο που δεν πρόσεξα το post για την παγίδευση (56 σελίδες είναι αυτές!)  :Embarassed:

----------


## Tatiana

ΚΑταλαβαίνω τι λέτε παιδιά αλλά επιτρέψτε μου μία παρέμβαση.

Αν η Columbia ως μέλος μίας συνεργασίας στην Αμερική θέλει να κυνηγήσει κόσμο στην Ελλάδα κανένας νόμος δεν υπάρχει που να λέει οτι η Ελληνική Νομοθεσία πρέπει να το δεχτεί.

Επίσης όταν οι εν λόγω κατηγορούμενοι (κι εγώ μαζί αν χρειαστεί) θα φτάσουν να χάσουν την υπόθεση στο Ευρωπαικό Δικαστήρια μετά από έφεση και στο Ευρωπαικό Δικαστήριο κτλ είναι κάτι που πραγματικά θα φανεί σε καμμιά 20ριά χρόνια...κοινώς ποιά logs κτλ κτλ ....σκφτείτε που είμασταν πριν 20 χρόνια στην πληροφορική...80x86 και IBM.......

Άσε που άντε να αποδείξεις ποιός είναι ο χρήστης Finn και ποιός ο χρήστης Tatiana και τρέχα γύρευε.

Πάντα υπάρχουν τρόποι. Αλλά πραγματικά πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω τι αακριβώς έγινε .....

Προτείνω στην ACN πολιτική παγίδευσης μαύρων και λοιπών αλλοδαπών από νέους υπαλλήλους με συμβάσεις 3 μηνών (πολιτική της εταιρίας για να μην ζημιωθεί το οικονομικό τμήμα ) ποιά πολιτική της εταιριας βρε λιγούρηδες και μετα λήξη της σύμβασης.

Επίσης καλό είναι να ρίχνουν καμμιά φορά καμμιά ματιά και στο εσωτερικό τους δίκτυο για torrents....α και να μην ξεχάσω......routeraκια ρε παιδιά......θέλουν και λίγη προσοχή και συντήρηση!

----------


## bixlibidias

Αυτό με την Columbia και τη Universal λύθηκε καμιά 10ρια σελίδες πριν. Έλεος πια.   :Evil:  
Η Columbia και οι σχέσεις της με τη Universal και άλλες εταιρίες αναφέρονται καθαρά σε εκείνο το post το οποίο βαριέμαι να ψάξω να βρώ (είναι και 55 σελίδες πανάθεμά το) :? Αφήστε που δεν έχει και νόημα...

Επίσης οι προβίδες (ο προβίδας = provider ελληνιστί) ΔΕΝ κρατάνε αρχεία για το που μπήκε ο κάθε χρήστης, τι κατέβασε, τι ανέβασε, τι άκουσε και πόσο cyber έκανε...
Κρατάνε ένα απλό log που λέει:

Ο user bixlibidias μπήκε την Κυριακή 31 Φεβρουαρίου 2012 στις 01:23:45 (GMT+2), πήρε την IP 1.2.3.4 και αποσυνδέθηκε τη Δευτέρα 32 Φεβρουαρίου στις 12:34:50 (GMT+2).

Αυτό το log είναι υποχρεωμένοι να το κρατάνε (σιγά μη γεμίζαν τις βάσεις τους χωρίς λόγο)...

Άρα μέχρι εδώ κανείς δεν παρακολουθεί κανέναν...  8) 

Η Columbia (ή όποια άλλη τεσπα) βάζοντας σε δικό της μηχάνημα την ταινία, είδε connection/download από την IP 1.2.3.4 την Κυριακή 31 Φεβρουαρίου στις 07:08:09 (GMT), βρήκε από ripe/trace (or whatever) ότι η IP ανήκει στον προβίδα μου και του έστειλε mail.
Από εκεί ο προβίδας καταλαβαίνει πως μάλλον ο χρήστης bixlibidias την έκανε τη δουλειά.

Ούτε εδώ νομίζω έχουμε καμία παρακολούθηση...  8) 

Από εκεί και πέρα τις τακτικές του κάθε προβίδα μπορώ να τις σχολιάσω (το έκαναν πολλοί και με τους περισσότερους θα συμφωνήσω πως ήταν λανθασμένη και μάλλον βιαστική/σπασμωδική κίνηση), τους νόμους δεν τους ξέρω (αν υπάρχουν...) αλλά είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος πως το κεφάλαιο "παρακολούθηση" δεν παίζει εδώ και δεν μπορεί κανείς να βασιστεί σε αυτό για να σώσει το τομάρι του αν την πατήσει...   :Sad:

----------


## bixlibidias

Να που ο chatasos μου εκανε τη χάρη και το βρήκε το ρημαδοpost με την Columbia (εξάλλου φημίζεται για τη μνήμη του σε αντίθεση με καποιους άλλους   :Embarassed:  )   :Guitar: 

edit: (τελικά ήταν 2 σελιδούλες πριν το post   :Lips Sealed:  )

----------


## chatasos

> Αν η Columbia ως μέλος μίας συνεργασίας στην Αμερική θέλει να κυνηγήσει κόσμο στην Ελλάδα κανένας νόμος δεν υπάρχει που να λέει οτι η Ελληνική Νομοθεσία πρέπει να το δεχτεί.


Εμένα προσωπικά θα μου επιτρέψετε να αμφιβάλλω, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να εκδικαστεί η 1η απόφαση στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## yiapap

> Αν η Columbia ως μέλος μίας συνεργασίας στην Αμερική θέλει να κυνηγήσει κόσμο στην Ελλάδα κανένας νόμος δεν υπάρχει που να λέει οτι η Ελληνική Νομοθεσία πρέπει να το δεχτεί.
> 
> Επίσης όταν οι εν λόγω κατηγορούμενοι (κι εγώ μαζί αν χρειαστεί) θα φτάσουν να χάσουν την υπόθεση στο Ευρωπαικό Δικαστήρια μετά από έφεση και στο Ευρωπαικό Δικαστήριο κτλ είναι κάτι που πραγματικά θα φανεί σε καμμιά 20ριά χρόνια...κοινώς ποιά logs κτλ κτλ ....σκφτείτε που είμασταν πριν 20 χρόνια στην πληροφορική...80x86 και IBM.......
> 
> Άσε που άντε να αποδείξεις ποιός είναι ο χρήστης Finn και ποιός ο χρήστης Tatiana και τρέχα γύρευε.


*ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΟΜΟΣ 2121/93* 
Διαβάστε τον ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ πριν κάνετε τέτοια σχόλια  :Evil:  
Υπάρχει ΚΑΙ Ευρωπαϊκή Οδηγία ΚΑΙ Διεθνείς Συμβάσεις!

20 χρόνια; Πες το στους 459 ΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΟΥΣ που ΗΔΗ τραβιούνται! (* βλπ edit)
Δεν κατάλαβα τι σχέση έχουν οι επεξεργαστές της Intel με τα logs. Ούτως ή άλλως από τη στιγμή που θα ασκηθούν οι διώξεις τα Logs θα παραδωθούν σε έντυπη και ηλεκτρονική μορφή στον εισαγγελέα.

Η απόδειξη του ποιος είναι ο yiapap και η tatiana είναι ΠΕΝΤΑΚΑΘΑΡΗ σε αυτά τα Logs, όπως αναφέρεται 3 posts παραπάνω. Είναι σα να σου δείχνω τον αναλυτικό λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ μαζί με τον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο και ψάχνεις ποιος έχει το τηλ. 2310 123456. Που θα πάει, μπορεί να τους πάρει 2, ίσως και 3 δευτερόλεπτα... Θα το βρούν το όνομα!

Sorry για το έντονο ύφος, αλλά διαβάζουν πάρα πολλοί αυτό το νήμα και πρέπει να προσέχουμε τι λέμε!

Και πριν ρωτήσεις, ΟΧΙ τα IP Filters ΔΕ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΟΥΝ 100%

&lt;edit>
* Όποιος νομίζει ότι χώρες όπως η Γερμανία ή η Δανία είναι έρμαια των ΗΠΑ και δεν υποστηρίζουν τους πολίτες τους, ενώ σε αντιστοιχία το Ελληνικό κράτος είναι υπερήφανο, ανεξάρτητο και θα μας προστατεύσει, ας κάνει ένα βήμα μπροστά!
*Που πας ρε Καραμήτρο;;;;;*

----------


## Tatiana

Yiapap καταρχήν ηρεμία δε προσέβαλε κανείς ΕΣΕΝΑ νομίζω.

Όσον αφορά στο νόμο μιλάω εν γνώσει του συγκεκριμένου νόμου και σαφώς υπάρχει οδηγία και συμβάσεις ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ και επιδέχονται διευκρινήσεων!!! Ακριβώς για το λόγο αυτό παίρνουν και τόσο χρόνο.

Σαφώς και υπάρχουν νόμοι σε Δανία και Γερμανία αλλά επίσης υπάρχουν και σε Σουηδία και Γαλλία. Και δεν είναι θέμα προστασίας από το Ελληνικό κράτος αλλά συγγραφής των νόμων πράγμα το οποίο σημαίνει ότι είναι ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟΙ. Για το λόγο αυτό πχ κάτοικοι Σουηδίας δεν διώκονται για κάτι που διώκονται κάτοικοι Αγγλίας.

Πέραν αυτού α) δεν χρησιμοποιώ IPFilters β)  ξέρουμε όλοι πολύ καλά ποιοί παρακολουθούν το thread 

Και δικαίωμά μας (μου) να λέμε ότι γουστάρουμε (ρω). 

Αν έχεις κάποια αντίρρηση για το δικαίωμά μου αυτό είμαι πολύ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΗ να την ακούσω.

----------


## chatasos

> Σαφώς και υπάρχουν νόμοι σε Δανία και Γερμανία αλλά επίσης υπάρχουν και σε Σουηδία και Γαλλία. Και δεν είναι θέμα προστασίας από το Ελληνικό κράτος αλλά *συγγραφής των νόμων* πράγμα το οποίο σημαίνει ότι είναι ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟΙ.


Αγαπητή Elbereth (  :Shocked:  ), δυστυχώς είναι και θέμα ερμηνείας τους...ιδίως στην Ελλάδα.

Κατά τα άλλα, δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να πλακωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας  :whiteflag:

----------


## Tatiana

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι ευτυχώς και τίθεται θέμα ερμηνείας σε θέματα (για μένα) αρκετά αφηρημένα.

Χμμ.....εσύ με ξέρεις εγώ όμως όχι...ποιός είσαι?  :Very Happy:

----------


## yiapap

> Yiapap καταρχήν ηρεμία δε προσέβαλε κανείς ΕΣΕΝΑ νομίζω.
> 
> Όσον αφορά στο νόμο μιλάω εν γνώσει του συγκεκριμένου νόμου και σαφώς υπάρχει οδηγία και συμβάσεις ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ και επιδέχονται διευκρινήσεων!!! Ακριβώς για το λόγο αυτό παίρνουν και τόσο χρόνο.
> 
> Σαφώς και υπάρχουν νόμοι σε Δανία και Γερμανία αλλά επίσης υπάρχουν και σε Σουηδία και Γαλλία. Και δεν είναι θέμα προστασίας από το Ελληνικό κράτος αλλά συγγραφής των νόμων πράγμα το οποίο σημαίνει ότι είναι ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟΙ. Για το λόγο αυτό πχ κάτοικοι Σουηδίας δεν διώκονται για κάτι που διώκονται κάτοικοι Αγγλίας.
> 
> Πέραν αυτού α) δεν χρησιμοποιώ IPFilters β)  ξέρουμε όλοι πολύ καλά ποιοί παρακολουθούν το thread 
> 
> Και δικαίωμά μας (μου) να λέμε ότι γουστάρουμε (ρω). 
> ...


Καταρχήν σου ζήτησα προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη για το έντονο ύφος.
Όταν έλεγα "διαβάζουν" αυτό το νήμα δεν εννοούσα ούτε τη RIAA, ούτε την Columbia ούτε την ACN, ούτε τον Big Brother (του Όργουελς, όχι του Μικρούτσικου)!
Εννοούσα τους νέους χρήστες (σε ήλικια ή εμπειρία) οι οποίοι μπορούν να επηρρεαστούν από προτάσεις του τύπου:
"Για το λόγο αυτό πχ κάτοικοι Σουηδίας δεν διώκονται για κάτι που διώκονται κάτοικοι Αγγλίας."
Όπως συζητείται τελευταία (για άλλο θέμα) το Ευρωπαϊκό δίκαιο προηγείται του Εθνικού.
Γι αυτό το λόγο η μεν Σουηδία πολύ σύντομα (αν δεν το έχει κάνει ΗΔΗ) θα εναρμονήσει το δίκαιό της με το κοινοτικό (link)
 ενώ και η Γαλλία ετοιμάζει κάτι αντίστοιχο.

Η Ελλάδα, δε χρειάζεται να ετοιμάσει κάτι γιατί και γίνεται αναφορά στα ηλεκτρονικά μέσα μετάδοσης και υπάρχει ήδη η προσαύξηση/φόρος/χαράτσι στα μέσα προς εγγραφή (CD) που αναφέρεται στην τελική κοινοτική οδηγία  (29/2001/EC). Και φυσικά (σε αντίθεση με τη Σουηδία) πουθενά δεν απαγορεύεται η ανίχνευση της διεύθυνσης IP.
Άσε που η προσθήκη στο νόμο, μπορεί να γίνει σε μια νύχτα.

Όσο για το δικαίωμά σου να λες ότι γουστάρεις, σαφώς και το διατηρείς στο ακέραιο εφόσον φυσικά φέρεις και την ευθύνη των γραφομένων και μπορείς χωρίς λεονταρισμούς να υποστηρίξεις την άποψή σου.

Η άποψη "εδώ Ελλάδα είναι δε θα γίνει τίποτε", *μπορεί* ουσιαστικά να είναι σωστή, σκέψου όμως το εξής:
Αν μεν είναι σωστή, όλα μέλι-γάλα, απλά ο yiapap είναι καταστροφολόγος.
Υπάρχει όμως μια πιθανότητα να ΜΗΝ είναι σωστή και ο UserX αύριο να ψάχνει δικηγόρο επειδή πίστεψε μια σειρά posts σε αυτό το νήμα. Και μετά άντε να εξηγήσεις στον UserX, ότι μπορεί να μην παρανομεί αλλά πρέπει να πληρώνει επί 5-10 χρόνια μια στρατιά δικηγόρων για να βρει το δίκιο του... ΑΝ το βρει!

Γι αυτό απαντάω έντονα. 
Αν ψάχνεις λιγότερο έντονα post, που όμως λένε ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ίδιο πράγμα, δες αυτά του PCLawyer που είναι και στο επιστημονικό αντικείμενό του.

----------


## Tatiana

Yiapap κανένα πρόβλημα με τα λεγόμενά σου αλλά με το ύφος σου και ευχαριστώ επίσης που ξεκαθάρισες τη θέση σου. Δεν υπήρχε από μέρους μου καμμία διάθεση κόντρας 
 :Wink:  

Όντως το Ευρωπαικό Δίκαιο προηγείται και όντως αυτό είναι κάτι που δεν είναι ευρύτερα γνωστό. Βέβαια ο κοινοτικός νόμος δεν αναφέρεται παρά στη διάθεση copyrighted material  και όχι στο downloading. Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο χρήστης είναι παράνομος μόνο στην περίπτωση που το copyrighted material το χρησιμοιποεί σε εργασιακούς χώρους ή για να αποκομίσει οικονομικά οφέλη. Το να κατεβάζει και να έχει στον υπολογιστή του   υλικό το οποίο περιέχει copyright ήταν νόμιμο και μάλιστα απο ότι θυμάμαι οι εταιρίες παραγωγής ήταν έξαλες με το συγκεκριμένο νόμο της Ευρωπαικής Ένωσης.

http://www.itworld.com/Net/4087/030131euantipiracy/

Από κει και πέρα......είναι στην ευχέρεια της κάθε χώρας τι θα κάνει και φυσικά και τι νόμο θα περάσει.

Αν το πάμε και ένα βήμα παραπέρα.....είμαστε και οι δύο (και πολλοι άλλοι εδώ μέσα) από ότι καταλαβαίνω αρκετά παλιοί στο χώρο. Αν ένας νέος χρήστης επηρρεαστεί (συγγνώμη αν είμαι σκληρή ή άδικη) πρόβλημά του! Να διαβάσει και να μάθει. Ή να ρωτήσει. Δλδ τις παλιές καλές μέρες που κανείς δεν έδινε πληροφορίες και τα faq και τα rtfm ήταν σχετικά δυσέυρετα πως ζήσαμε?

Για μένα το Δίκτυο με όλους τους κινδύνους του συνεχίζει να είναι το μόνο μέσο ελεύθερης επικοινωνίας. Και πιστέυω ότι η γνώση ανήκει σε όλους. Όπως επίσης πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να παραμείνει ελεύθερο. 

Όσο για λεονταρισμούς νομίζω ότι μιλαώ αρκετά επώνυμα.....και όσο για τα προγράμματα στα οποία αναφερόμαστε αρκεί κανείς να κοιτάξει τα νούμερα των ατόμων που τα χρησιμοποιούν για να δει ότι μόνο μόνη δεν είμαι ή Robin Hood   :Very Happy:  

Δεν είπα ότι εδώ είναι Ελλάδα και δε θα γίνει τίποτα....υποστηρίζω όμως το Δίκτυο έτσι όπως πολλοί από μας πιστεύουν ότι πρέπει να είναι.....ελεύθερο....

Και καθόλου δε μου αρέσει η προσπάθεια που γίνεται να αρθεί αυτή η κατάσταση από πολλούς και διάφορους (και καλά) οργανισμούς.

Αν θέλεις να συνεχίσουμε τη συζήτηση πολύ ευχαρίστως αλλά δε βλέπω το λόγο για έντονα post τα οποία πραγματικά δεν θίγουν (και δεν έχουν κανένα τέτοιο σκοπό τουλάχιστον από τη μεριά μου) κανέναν από τους δυο μας.

----------


## Ducklord

Τατιάνα, σόρυ για την παρέμβαση στη συζήτηση, μα "τις παλιές εκείνες τις ημέρες" δεν είχαμε και τον Μπαμπούλα να εποπτεύει τις κινήσεις μας στο δίκτυο και να μας κηνυγά. Η κατάσταση, από εποχή bbs και (για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα) για ακόμη 2-3 χρονάκια ήταν "μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε". Μετά άρχισε να αλλάζει το τοπίο και, τώρα πια, ο καθένας πρέπει να προσέχει το τι κάνει.
 Ταυτόχρονα, έχουν εισέλθει πολλοί... "νιούμπηδες" στο χώρο, τους οποίους και οφείλουμε να προστατέψουν. "Είδαν φως και μπήκαν", δίχως να γνωρίζουν ακριβώς πως τους περιμένει ο αράπης στο δωμάτιο, η πόρτα κλειδώνει και καμπανάκι δεν έχει (για να θυμήσω το γνωστό ανέκδοτο)...


Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## Tatiana

Πολύ σωστός αγαπητέ Ducklord! (btw βλέπω καιρό τα μυνήματά σου και έχεις απίστευτο ύφος στο γραπτό λόγο!)

Όμως το γεγονός ότι πρέπει να προστατέψουμε τους νέους δε σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να υποστηρίζουμε τα πιστεύω μας. Άλλωστε κακά τα ψέμματα το δίκτυο διαμορφώθηκε από εμάς που το χρησιμοποιούσαμε τότε.
(καλές μέρες μου λείπουν πότε πότε)

Όσο για τους νέους....το γνωστό RTFM πιστεύω είναι ακόμα επίκαιρο!  :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

*Tatiana*, είπα σε αρκετά post ότι η ελευθερία στο Internet, το κέρδος των δισκογραφικών, ο ρόλος των "Associations" είναι μεγάλα και σοβαρότατα θέματα.
Είπα όμως ότι αυτό είναι ένα καλό θέμα συζήτησης για ένα άλλο νήμα και όχι αυτό!




> Αν ένας νέος χρήστης επηρρεαστεί (συγγνώμη αν είμαι σκληρή ή άδικη) πρόβλημά του! Να διαβάσει και να μάθει. Ή να ρωτήσει. Δλδ τις παλιές καλές μέρες που κανείς δεν έδινε πληροφορίες και τα faq και τα rtfm ήταν σχετικά δυσέυρετα πως ζήσαμε?


Με κανένα περιοδικό, τον καφέ στο κομπιουτεράδικο του Μπάμπη, βία καμιά BBS.
Τώρα όμως που μας δίδονται τα μέσα, ε δε νομίζω ότι πρέπει να κρατάμε την ίδια στάση!

Μήπως είσαι από τους προγραμματιστές που στον κώδικα που γράφεις δε βάζεις ποτές σχόλια;  :Mr. Green:  

off-topic τέλος

----------


## Tatiana

Ω ναι!   :Very Happy: 

Σχόλια? Τι ν τούτο? Άλλο φρούτο   :Wink: 

Επίσης (στο θέμα μας) πιστεύω ότι οι νόμοι που θα αφορούν το θέμα αυτό (αφού η Commision έχει θέσει τα όρια ότι μόνο τα οικονομικά οφέλη και οι εμπορικές δραστηριότητες είναι παράνομες) θα διαμορφωθούν ανάλογα και με τις δικές μας αντιδράσεις.

Οπότε......εγώ συμφωνώ με την Ευρωπαική Ένωση. Δε θέλω να βγάλω λεφτά από copyrighted υλικό. Απλά θέλω να χρησιμοποιώ το μουλάρι μου με την ησυχία μου. Πολλά ζητάω?  :Wink:

----------


## Ducklord

Καταρχάς, χα-χα και χούμορ: μόλις πρόσεξα πως έγραψα "οφείλουμε να τους προστατεψΟΥΝ" (κάποιοι, κάπου, πάντως όχι εμείς ;-) )

Έπειτα...
Θένκς για τα καλά σου λόγια, κι` εγώ σας αγαπώ λαέ μου, συνάδελφοι, Τζαμαϊκανοί αυτονομιστές και τα λοιπά (ολογράφως). Πάραυτα, RTFM δεν υπάρχει, αφού ο καθένας δεν μπορεί να γνωρίζει το αν κάτι είναι παράνομο ή όχι - αν και, μη κάνουμε τους ηλίθιους, το υποπτεύεται. Πρόσεξε όμως...

Άλλο να πει αυτός που κατέβασε το τελευταίο της Μπρίτνεη πως "δεν ήξερε πως είναι παράνομος", και άλλο αυτός που κατέβασε "Τα πουλιά" του Χίτσκοκ (με το σκεπτικό "του κερατά, παλιό, αρχαίο, ασπρόμαυρο, το δείχνει η Τιβί, ΠΟΙΟΣ θα με κηνυγήσει;"... Αυτό ακριβώς έγινε και στη φάση με το Μπακ Του Δε Φατούρο που έγινε το όλο θέμα του θρεντακίου ταύτου.

Η κατάσταση χειροτερεύει περισσότερο χάρις στην κινησούλα του Μούρ, που δεν θυμάμαι ποιός τη σχολίασε μα έχει απ(ό)λυτο δίκιο: "Αφού αυτό παίχτηκε στους σινεμασκόπους και το Οι 12 του Βάλτου παίχτηκε στους σινεμασκόπους, γιατί δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω το ένα μα μπορώ το άλλο;"... Άντε, ξηγήσου τώρα στον απλό, αρχάριο χρήστη για το "τι παίζει". Η αναμενόμενη απάντηση είναι "και πως τα ξεχωρίζω;"... Έλα μου ντε...

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## coda

> ο κάθε ISP έχει (οφείλει!) την ειδική άδεια για τήρηση και χρήση ηλεκτρονικής βάσης προσωπικών δεδομένων.
> Στην προκειμένη, η ACN (το AltecTelecoms είναι πολύ μεγάλο  ) ΔΕ δημοσιοποίησε κανένα στοιχείο! Τους ενημέρωσε η Columbia, είδαν τη βάση για την οποία έχουν άδεια, έκαναν ότι έκαναν και ενημέρωσαν το χρήστη.


Δεν σου λέει αυτό το παιδί. Εννοεί αυτό που έγραψα κι εγώ: πως ο τρόπος με τον οποίο αποκτήθηκαν τα στοιχεία για την παράνομη δραστηριότητα, είναι παράνομος. Η μόνη ημινόμιμη (γιατί κι εδώ θα γίνει υποκλοπή) οδός προς το παρόν, είναι να πει η Χ εταιρεία "νομίζουμε πως κάποιοι κλέβουν τις ταινίες μας, να γίνει έλεγχος" στην αρμόδια υπηρεσία (μονάδα ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος), να το ερευνήσουν εκείνοι και *αν* διαπιστώσουν κάτι τέτοιο, με εισαγγελική εντολή να ζητήσουν στοιχεία από τον ISP.





> Αν η Columbia ως μέλος μίας συνεργασίας στην Αμερική θέλει να κυνηγήσει κόσμο στην Ελλάδα κανένας νόμος δεν υπάρχει που να λέει οτι η Ελληνική Νομοθεσία πρέπει να το δεχτεί.


Διάβασε τη συνθήκη της Βέρνης.

----------


## Tatiana

Διάβασε το προηγούμενο post μου  :Wink:

----------


## npats

Θα ήθελα και εγω να εκθέσω ορισμένες απόψεις πάνω στο ζήτημα ,που είναι όντως ιδιαίτερα επίκαιρο.

Πιστεύω πραγματικά οτι η χρήση p2p για το κατέβασμα ταινιών και software μπορεί να προκαλέσει πολλά προβλήματα σε έναν χρήστη για τον λόγο ότι κανείς δεν θα προσπαθήσει να τον υπερασπιστεί αν βρεθεί σε κίνδυνο.

Πιστεύετε στα αλήθεια ότι θα βρεθεί ποτέ δικαστής και κυρίως Ελληνας που θα τολμήσει να στηριχτεί στα κενά και την υποβόσκουσα αντισυνταγματικότητα πολλών διατάξεων για να συγκρουσθεί με τις εταιρείες και το κράτος των ΗΠΑ;

Εδω δεν τολμάνε να τα βάλουνε με το ελληνικό κράτος και οι αποφάσεις τους είναι συχνότατα αντίθετες με το πασιφανές δίκαιο του πολίτη.
(οι απεργίες κρίνονται στο συνολό τους καταχρηστικές , πρόσφατα οι βουλευτές του Συνασπισμού κατέθεσαν στην βουλή έγγραφο με το οποίο ο προιστάμενος εφέτης νομίζω ,απειλούσε τους δικαστές με πειθαρχικές κυρώσεις αν τολμούσαν να βγάλουν αποφάσεις ενάντια στην κρατική γραμμή στο θέμα των συμβασιούχων , απαλλοτριώνουν
την περιουσία του κοσμάκη με αντικειμενικές αξίες ενώ γνωρίζουν οτι με αυτά τα λεφτά τους καταδικάζουν σε οικονομική καταστροφή κτλ,κτλ)

Σε περιπτώσεις βαρύτατων ποινικών αδικημάτων ,τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία που πάρθηκαν χωρίς την γνώση του παραβάτη δεν γίνονται αποδεκτά σαν προιόν παράνομης
παρακολούθησης ,ενώ αντίθετα για να υπερασπισθούν τα υπερκέρδη των εταιρειών δέχονται και καταδικάζουν ανθρώπους που παράνομα παγιδεύουν και παρακολουθούν.

Σύμφωνα με την γνώμη μου , αν έχουν ενδείξεις ότι κάποιος χρήστης παρανομεί , πρέπει να τις προσκομίζουν στον εισαγγελέα και αυτός αν κρίνει, να δίνει άδεια για την "παγίδευση" και την παρακολούθηση του ύποπτου χρήστη.

Υ.Γ Εχουμε δεί δικαστικά θρίλερ απο τις ΗΠΑ που αθωόνονται οι δολοφόνοι και οι βιαστές αν και βρέθηκε στην κατοχή τους αδιάσειστα ενοχοποιητικά στοιχεία γιατί δεν τηρήθηκε μια μηδαμινή τυπική λεπτομέρεια στην διαδικασία παρακολούθησης και σύλληψης.

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν σου λέει αυτό το παιδί. Εννοεί αυτό που έγραψα κι εγώ: πως ο τρόπος με τον οποίο αποκτήθηκαν τα στοιχεία για την παράνομη δραστηριότητα, είναι παράνομος. Η μόνη ημινόμιμη (γιατί κι εδώ θα γίνει υποκλοπή) οδός προς το παρόν, είναι να πει η Χ εταιρεία "νομίζουμε πως κάποιοι κλέβουν τις ταινίες μας, να γίνει έλεγχος" στην αρμόδια υπηρεσία (μονάδα ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος), να το ερευνήσουν εκείνοι και *αν* διαπιστώσουν κάτι τέτοιο, με εισαγγελική εντολή να ζητήσουν στοιχεία από τον ISP.


Που το στηρίζεις αυτό; Ότι ο τρόπος είναι παράνομος;
Σύμφωνα με αυτά που γράφτηκαν, η εταιρεία έκανε μια έρευνα, βρήκε το βίντεό της, βρήκε το IP αυτού που το "πλάσαρε" και ειδοποίησε την ACN.

Σύμφωνα με αυτό που λες, θα έπρεπε να ενημερώσει τη μονάδα ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος. Και ΑΥΤΟΙ να κάνουν τη διαπίστωση του IP.

Μπορείς να το τεκμηριώσεις;

Πρόσεξε, δε λέω ότι ΔΕΝ είναι έτσι, αλλά θα ήθελα κάποια πηγή.

----------


## coda

> Σαφώς και υπάρχουν νόμοι σε Δανία και Γερμανία αλλά επίσης υπάρχουν και σε Σουηδία και Γαλλία. Και δεν είναι θέμα προστασίας από το Ελληνικό κράτος αλλά συγγραφής των νόμων πράγμα το οποίο σημαίνει ότι είναι ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟΙ. Για το λόγο αυτό πχ κάτοικοι Σουηδίας δεν διώκονται για κάτι που διώκονται κάτοικοι Αγγλίας.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Και δικαίωμά μας (μου) να λέμε ότι γουστάρουμε (ρω).



Έχεις ακούσει ποτέ για το διεθνές δίκαιο; Για επικύρωση διεθνών συμβάσεων, οι οποίες θεωρούνται τμήμα της τοπικής νομοθεσίας;

Δεν είναι σωστό να "λέμε ότι γουστάρουμε", όταν δεν γνωρίζουμε τι λέμε. Καλύτερα να ρωτάμε πρώτα.

----------


## coda

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από coda
> 
> Δεν σου λέει αυτό το παιδί. Εννοεί αυτό που έγραψα κι εγώ: πως ο τρόπος με τον οποίο αποκτήθηκαν τα στοιχεία για την παράνομη δραστηριότητα, είναι παράνομος. Η μόνη ημινόμιμη (γιατί κι εδώ θα γίνει υποκλοπή) οδός προς το παρόν, είναι να πει η Χ εταιρεία "νομίζουμε πως κάποιοι κλέβουν τις ταινίες μας, να γίνει έλεγχος" στην αρμόδια υπηρεσία (μονάδα ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος), να το ερευνήσουν εκείνοι και *αν* διαπιστώσουν κάτι τέτοιο, με εισαγγελική εντολή να ζητήσουν στοιχεία από τον ISP.
> 
> 
> Που το στηρίζεις αυτό; Ότι ο τρόπος είναι παράνομος;
> Σύμφωνα με αυτά που γράφτηκαν, η εταιρεία έκανε μια έρευνα, βρήκε το βίντεό της, βρήκε το IP αυτού που το "πλάσαρε" και ειδοποίησε την ACN.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με αυτό που λες, θα έπρεπε να ενημερώσει τη μονάδα ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος. Και ΑΥΤΟΙ να κάνουν τη διαπίστωση του IP.
> ...


Μα, νομίζω πως έγραψε για το σχετικό νόμο ο futuristic. Aν και έκανε ένα μικρό λάθος: ο ISP, είναι υποχρεωμένος να κρατάει αρχείο· έχει άδεια και σε ενημερώνει γι' αυτό.

Σχετικά με την εξήγηση για την παρανομία, υπάρχουν ολόκληρα κατεβατά από τους δικηγόρους του EFF (που δεν είναι σκόπιμο να παραθέσω!), αλλά και η δική μας νομοθεσία και οι αποφάσεις της ΑΠΠΔ είναι πολύ ξεκάθαρες, για θέματα υποκλοπής.

----------


## Tatiana

Αγαπητέ Coda,

ο λόγος που σου ειπα να διαβάσεις το προηγούμενο post μου ήταν ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ επειδή αναφέρω αυτά για τα οποία μου προσάπτεις λάθος.

Ας είναι δεν πειράζει να τα ξαναπώ. Η Comission δεν θεωρεί παράνομο το downloading χρηστών copyright υλικού. Θεωρεί όμως παράνομο το να έχεις οικονομικά οφέλη από αυτό, να το πουλάς, να το διανείμεις, να το χρησιμοποιείς σε εμπορικές ή αλλες επιχειρήσεις.

Τ να χρησιμοποιείς το Bitorrent και το μουλάρι δεν είναι παράνομο σύμφωνα με το Ευρωπαικό Δίκαιο. Μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά και στο link που παραθέτω στο προηγούμενο post.

Επειδή λοιπόν ναι κάποτε άκουσα κι εγώ κάτι για διεθνές δίκαιο σε παρακαλώ πολύ ευγενικά να διαβάζεις πρώτα τα προηγούμενα και μετά να απαντάς.

Όσο για το να γράφει κανείς ότι γουστάρει δεν υπάρχει κανένας νόμος που να το απαγορεύει έστω και αν λέει....εχμ...μπούρδες.

Πάντα φιλικά
Τατιάνα

P.S. Ξεκολλήστε επιτέλους με το σύνταγμα της Αμερικής! Εδώ είναι ΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΚΗ ΕΝΩΣΗ! Δεν ισχύει!!!!!

----------


## acutidens

Πιστεύω ότι τα γεγονότα μιλάνε από μόνα τους. Ας έρθουμε στην θέση της Columbia (ή Sony Pictures ή ότι...):
1. Διαπιστώνω ότι ο χρήστης με την τάδε διεύθυνση IP η οποία ανήκει στον Ελληνικό ISP ACN κατεβάζει μια ταινία μου και έτσι παραβιάζει τα πνευματικά μου δικαιώματα.
2. Τα μοναδικά στοιχεία που υπάρχουν για αυτή την παράνομη δραστηριότητα είναι τα δικά μου τα log μέσω του δικτύου P2P αφού ο ISP δεν κρατάει log δικτυακής κίνησης των πελατών του.
3. Η μόνη επιπλέον πληροφορία που μπορεί να μου προσφέρει ο ISP είναι σε ποιον άνηκε η διεύθυνση IP εκείνη την χρονική στιγμή. Αν το μάθω αυτό μπορώ να κινηθώ δικαστικά εναντίον του δράστη.
4. Έχω τις εξής επιλογές:

α) Κάνω μήνυση στον ISP ώστε να τον αναγκάσω με δικαστική εντολή να μου δώσει την πληροφορία αυτή ώστε έπειτα να κινηθώ δικαστικά εναντίον του δράστη.

β) Στέλνω απειλητικό email στον ISP ότι ένας χρήστης του παραβίαζε το νόμο.
- Ο ISP μου λέει εντάξει, θα το φροντίσουμε εμείς.
- Εγώ για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο ικανοποιούμαι με αυτή την απάντηση ενώ αυτό δεν θα σταματήσει τον εν λόγω χρήστη να συνεχίζει να με αδικεί μέσα από μια άλλη σύνδεση άλλου ISP. Στην ουσία δεν έχω κανένα κέρδος ως Columbia ακόμα και με διακοπή της σύνδεσης του χρήστη...
- O ISP μετά από λίγες ημέρες επαναφέρει την σύνδεση του χρήστη, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι στην ουσία δεν είχα πάρει καμία συγκεκριμένη διαβεβαίωση από τον ISP (αλλά ως θυμόμαστε είχα ικανοποιηθεί από την απάντησή του).
- Τα log μου στο δίκτυο P2P ίσως ξαναεντοπίζουν τον ίδιο χρήστη να συνεχίζει την παράνομη δραστηριότητα. Τώρα τι να κάνω, να ξαναενοχλήσω τον ISP;   :Rolling Eyes:  
- Από την άλλη, ενώ ο ISP ενώ αρχικά είχε χ**** πάνω του λόγω των τρομακτικών νομικών συνεπειών που θα επέφερε η συνέχιση της παράνομης δραστηριότητας του χρήστη του, ξαφνικά το ξανασκέφτεται και λέει "δεν βαριέσαι, γιατί να το αφήσουμε το παιδί χωρίς ίντερνετ".

Συμπεράσματα:
1. Ο μόνος λόγος για μια μεγάλη εταιρία σαν την Columbia να ακολουθήσει την επιλογή (β) είναι επειδή η επιλογή (α) δεν μπορεί να επιφέρει ούτε καμιά δικαστική εντολή αποκάλυψης της διεύθυνσης IP ούτε καμιά επίπτωση στον ίδιο τον ISP (ή ίσως επειδή η φήμη της δύναμης του Αθανασούλη έχει φτάσει στις ΗΠΑ...). Και είναι μάλλον λογικό οι τύποι στην Columbia να το έχουν ψάξει περισσότερο από εμάς σε αυτό το forum.
2. Προφανώς από την εξέλιξη της ιστορίας φαίνεται ότι και η ACN πολύ καλά το γνωρίζει και η ίδια ότι καμιά επίπτωση δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει από αυτά τα απειλητικά email γιαυτό και τόσο άνετα ξαναδίνει την σύνδεση.

----------


## tschris

----- Original Message ----- 
From: Sotiropoulou Chrysanthi 
To: ME  :Very Happy: 
Cc: Tsaousis Costas ; pr@hol.gr 
Sent: Wednesday, January 26, 2005 4:44 PM
Subject: RE: enimerosh gia thn diki sas thesh se analogo thema.


Αγαπητέ κ. ME  :Very Happy: ,

Η Hellas On Line ως τηλεπικοινωνιακός οργανισμός ρυθμίζει την συμπεριφορά της έναντι των πελατών της με γνώμονα τα δικαιώματα και τις υποχρεώσεις που απορρέουν από το Ελληνικό και Κοινοτικό Δίκαιο. 

Με δεδομένη την υποχρέωση προς το απόρρητο του περιεχομένου των επικοινωνιών, της μη παρακολούθησης του και φυσικά της μη παρεμπόδισης των επικοινωνιών γενικά, οι μόνες περιπτώσεις που η Hellas On Line μπορεί, αυτόβουλα, να άρει ή αναστείλει την παροχή των υπηρεσιών της, χωρίς προηγούμενη ενημέρωση των πελατών της, είναι όταν απειλείται η ακεραιότητα των συστημάτων της και των υποδομών της ή συστήματα και υποδομές άλλων πελατών της ή συνεργατών της. Η άρση της πρόσβασης ή η αναστολή της συνδρομής σταματά να ισχύει μόλις ο πελάτης ενημερώσει την Hellas On Line ότι οι υποδομές του και η χρήση τους είναι τέτοια που δεν αποτελεί πλέον απειλή. 


Επίσης, η Hellas On Line μπορεί να χρειαστεί να άρει την πρόσβαση ή να αναστείλει την συνδρομή ή να παρέχει για χρήστες του διαδικτύου προσωπικά τους δεδομένα εφόσον πρόκειται για περιπτώσεις συμμόρφωσης προς δικαστικές αποφάσεις ή περιπτώσεις διευκόλυνσης του έργου της δικαιοσύνης στα πλαίσια προανάκρισης.


Στις υπόλοιπες περιπτώσεις, δεδομένου ότι τόσο σύμφωνα με το ελληνικό και το ευρωπαϊκό δίκαιο τηλεπικοινωνιών ο παροχέας τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών δεν ευθύνεται για το περιεχόμενο των επικοινωνιών των πελατών του, η Hellas On Line θεωρεί ότι οι τυχόν διαφορές μεταξύ φυσικών ή νομικών προσώπων – χρηστών του διαδικτύου – που κοινοποιούνται στην Hellas On Line, πρέπει να επιλύονται από τις αρμόδιες αρχές, ήτοι την ΕΕΤΤ ή την Ελληνική Δικαιοσύνη, τις υποδείξεις και αποφάσεις των οποίων τηρεί αυστηρά. 


Τέλος, η Hellas On Line έχει το δικαίωμα να καταγγείλει την σύμβαση της με πελάτες της, σύμφωνα με τα όσα ορίζονται στο κείμενο αυτής και στην σχετική τηλεπικοινωνιακή νομοθεσία (δηλαδή εγγράφως με σαφή αναφορά στον λόγο καταγγελίας), στις περιπτώσεις που υποπέσει με βεβαιότητα στην αντίληψή της, χωρίς να χρησιμοποιηθούν προς τούτο μη νόμιμα μέσα (όπως για παράδειγμα η παρακολούθηση επικοινωνιών) ότι ο πελάτης της προβαίνει σε παράνομες δραστηριότητες μέσω του δικτύου της. Οι περιπτώσεις όμως αυτές εξετάζονται μεμονωμένα από την νομική υπηρεσία της Hellas On Line και η δράση της Hellas On Line χαρακτηρίζεται κύρια, όχι από την ανάγκη για αστυνόμευση των πελατών της, αλλά από την ανάγκη για νομική προστασία της Hellas On Line σε περιπτώσεις που εμπίπτουν στην «γκρίζα» περιοχή της νομοθεσίας και που μπορεί να οδηγήσουν την Hellas On Line σε περιπέτειες.

Ευχαριστούμε που επικοινωνήσατε μαζί μας,
Χρυσάνθη Σωτηροπούλου 
Head of Marketing 
Marketing Unit - Hellas On Line 

Tel: (+30) 210 8762 320 
Fax: (+30) 210 8056 796 
Mob.: (+30) 694 5870 563 
e-mail: Chrysanthi.Sotiropoulou@hol.net 





Hellas On Line 
Διεύθυνση: Αγ. Κωνσταντίνου 59-61 (Κτίριο Β), 151 24 Μαρούσι Τηλέφωνο: (+30) 210 8762 000 FAX: (+30) 210 8056 790 URL: www.hol.gr e-mail: info@hol.gr 







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: ME  :Very Happy:  [mailto:ME  :Very Happy: @hol.gr] 
Sent: Saturday, January 22, 2005 11:42 PM
To: pr@hol.gr
Subject: enimerosh gia thn diki sas thesh se analogo thema.


Aksiotime kyrie/kyria,

Tha sas parakaleso na riksete mia matia sto parakato url kai na mou apanthsete se antistixh periptosh eseis pos tha antidrousate, episis peite mou an exete lavei enhmerosh apo opoiadipote eteria pote gia paranomh diakinish copyrighted ilikou kapoiou syndromith sas. an nai pos antidrasate? telika einai ksekatharh h nomothesia shmera sthn ellada? eimai idi syndromhths sas kai skeftomai idi thn ananeosh ths sundromhs mou otan tha erthei h ora na thn kano. telos sas enimerono oti thn apanthsh sas endexomenos na thn dimosiefso sto forum pou vriskete se ekseliksh h syzithsh peri prostasias pnevmatikon dikaiomaton kathos episis kai an den lavo apanthsh skopevo na to anakoinoso.

Me ektimhsh,

ME  :Very Happy: .

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/thread13772.html

----------


## frap

*acutidens:*

Εγώ σαν ήμουν η Columbia θα έκανα, συνεχώς το (β) και μόλις μάζευα, ας πούμε 10000 περιπτώσεις, μαζικά το (α) ώστε να μάθω ποιοί είναι. Γιατί μην ξεχνάμε ότι κοστίζει το (α).

Για όσα από τα παλικάρια είχα κάνει το (β) δύο (ή τρεις, ...) φορές, θα τους έστελνα στον εισαγγελέα...

Τόσο απλά...

-Κ.

----------


## coda

> Αγαπητέ Coda,
> 
> ο λόγος που σου ειπα να διαβάσεις το προηγούμενο post μου ήταν ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ επειδή αναφέρω αυτά για τα οποία μου προσάπτεις λάθος.
> 
> Ας είναι δεν πειράζει να τα ξαναπώ. Η Comission δεν θεωρεί παράνομο το downloading χρηστών copyright υλικού. Θεωρεί όμως παράνομο το να έχεις οικονομικά οφέλη από αυτό, να το πουλάς, να το διανείμεις, να το χρησιμοποιείς σε εμπορικές ή αλλες επιχειρήσεις.
> 
> Τ να χρησιμοποιείς το Bitorrent και το μουλάρι δεν είναι παράνομο σύμφωνα με το Ευρωπαικό Δίκαιο. Μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά και στο link που παραθέτω στο προηγούμενο post.
> 
> Επειδή λοιπόν ναι κάποτε άκουσα κι εγώ κάτι για διεθνές δίκαιο σε παρακαλώ πολύ ευγενικά να διαβάζεις πρώτα τα προηγούμενα και μετά να απαντάς.
> ...



Βρε καλή μου, από τη μια δεν γνωρίζεις το ζήτημα, από την άλλη δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι σου λένε. Μου θυμίζεις συζητήσεις σε τραπεζάκια νεολαίας στα πανεπιστήμια. Δεν είναι κακό να ακούσεις και όσους έχουν προσωπικό και επαγγελματικό ενδιαφέρον για το εν λόγω ζήτημα.

Η Συνθήκη της Βέρνης, χρονολογείται από το 1886 και από το 1967 τη διαχειρίζεται ο WIPO. Υπάρχουν διάφορες οδηγίες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και (έκπληξη) η Ελλάδα έχει *ήδη* ενσωματώσει την οδηγία του WIPO του 1996, μέσω της ΕUCD.

Για να το κάνω πιο λιανά: αυτές είναι διεθνείς συνθήκες, μέρος του εθνικού δικαίου εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Υπάρχει κάτι που δεν καταλαβαίνεις ακόμα;

Δεν μιλάμε για την τεχνολογία των P2P δικτύων. Δεν έχει καμιά σχέση η νομιμότητα της χρήσης τους με την παράνομη δραστηριότητα μιας μερίδας των χρηστών τους. Μιλάμε για τη διακίνηση καλλιτεχνικού έργου που προστατεύεται.

Ανακεφαλαίωση:

α) είναι παράνομη η διακίνηση/μετάδοση/αναμετάδοση υλικού που προστατεύεται.

β) είναι παράνομη η υποκλοπή στοιχείων των χρηστών που διακινούν/μεταδίδουν/αναμεταδίδουν υλικό που προστατεύεται, από μη εξουσιοδοτημένους φορείς

----------


## Tatiana

Ok επειδή δεν καταλαβαινόμαστε και εγώ είμαι πολύ μικρή χαζή και άσχετη για να μιλάω για τόσο σημαντικά θέματα να το πω απλά και κατανοητά!

Σύμφωνα με πρόσφατο νόμο του Συντάγματος της Ευρωπαικής Ένωσης (χρ.2003) κάθε χρήστης έχει δικαίωμα να κατεβάζει στον υπολογιστή του copyright υλικό ΑΡΚΕΙ να μην το χρησιμποιεί για οικονομικούς σκοπούς και να είναι ιδιώτης καθως επίσης και να μην το μοιράζει. Με το νόμο αυτό το Ευρωσύνταγμα δεν κυνηγά νομικά τον απλό χρήστη αλλά αντίθετα καταδικάζει τις εταιρίες καθώς και τους επαγελματίες του χώρου όπως επίσης και εκείνους που πουλάνε παράνομα οποιοδήποτε ηλεκτρονικό copyright υλικό. Το bill αυτό είναι παρεπιπτόντως απόλυτα σύμφωνο με τη συνθήκη της Βέρνης...(ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ!..εκτός αν απαγορέψουμε επίσης την έκδοση κι αγορά βιβλίων, απομιμήσεων έργων τέχνης κι λοιπών παρελκόμενων)

Αν δεν με πιστέυεις είσαι φυσικά ελεύθερος να το κάνεις.

Θα σε συμβούλευα (πάλι) να ρίξεις μια ματιά στο link.

Όσο για το αν γνωρίζω το ζήτημα...μα φυσικά δεν το γνωρίζω λέω βλακείες που κατεβάζω από το κεφάλι μου ως άνεργη και ηλίθια.
(που να έχω εγώ επαγγελματικό ενδιαφέρον για αυτα...γυναίκα με υπολογιστές? τι λέμε τώρα? πάω στα πιάτα μου)

----------


## coda

> Σύμφωνα με πρόσφατο νόμο του Συντάγματος της Ευρωπαικής Ένωσης (χρ.2003) κάθε χρήστης έχει δικαίωμα να κατεβάζει στον υπολογιστή του copyright υλικό ΑΡΚΕΙ να μην το χρησιμποιεί για οικονομικούς σκοπούς και να είναι ιδιώτης καθως επίσης και να μην το μοιράζει.


α) Δεν υπάρχει "νόμος του Συντάγματος".
β) Δεν υπάρχει Ευρωπαϊκό Σύνταγμα σε ισχύ.
γ) ΔΕΝ ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ("αν κατεβάζω και δεν το μοιράζω, είμαι νόμιμος"), ας μη συνεχίζουμε να δημιουργούμε λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις· αν δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις επακριβώς τις συνθήκες και τους νόμους που αναφέρθηκαν, ρώτα ένα σοβαρό δικηγόρο που γνωρίζει το ζήτημα.
δ) είναι... copyrighted  :Very Happy: 





> Με το νόμο αυτό το Ευρωσύνταγμα δεν κυνηγά νομικά τον απλό χρήστη αλλά αντίθετα καταδικάζει τις εταιρίες καθώς και τους επαγελματίες του χώρου όπως επίσης και εκείνους που πουλάνε παράνομα οποιοδήποτε ηλεκτρονικό copyright υλικό. Το bill αυτό είναι παρεπιπτόντως απόλυτα σύμφωνο με τη συνθήκη της Βέρνης...(ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ!..εκτός αν απαγορέψουμε επίσης την έκδοση κι αγορά βιβλίων, απομιμήσεων έργων τέχνης κι λοιπών παρελκόμενων)


Εντελώς άσχετο το τελευταίο. Για τα βιβλία υπάρχουν άδειες, για τους δίσκους εκτελεστικά και μηχανικά δικαιώματα, για τις βιβλιοθήκες (δανεισμός και φωτομηχανική αναπαραγωγή) ειδικές διατάξεις κ.λ.π. Δεν έχει εξαιρεθεί τίποτα σε επίπεδο βασικών κανόνων και η μόνη ουσιαστική αναπροσαρμογή που γίνεται, διευκρινίζει το πλαίσιο κανόνων στα νέα τεχνικά μέσα της ψηφιακής εποχής.

Έχεις μπλέξει τη θεμιτή χρήση (fair use) με την επιθυμία σου.

----------


## lazar

> α) είναι παράνομη η διακίνηση/μετάδοση/αναμετάδοση υλικού που προστατεύεται.


Αφού είναι τόσο ξεκάθαρο ότι είναι παράνομο, γιατί τότε δεν κάνουν αγωγές οι εταιρείες σε όλους τους παράνομους, να εισπράξουν ένα σωρό χρήματα και να σταματήσει η παρανομία;

----------


## coda

Για πολλούς λόγους.

α) απαιτούνται πολλά χρήματα για να αποκτήσουν το σχετικό εξοπλισμό ή να αναθέσουν σε τρίτους αυτό τον έλεγχο...
β) ... ο οποίος θα είναι παράνομος, καθώς τη σχετική άδεια έχουν μόνο οι αρμόδιες αρχές...
γ) ... οι οποίες δεν διαθέτουν το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό και τα απαραίτητα κονδύλια για αυτή τη δουλειά...
δ) ... η οποία θα φέρει πολλές από αυτές τις εταιρείες να στρέφονται εναντίον του ΕΑΥΤΟΥ τους, καθώς διαθέτουν υπηρεσίες πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο...
ε) ... οι οποίες χρειάζονται πελάτες και οι πελάτες θέλουν περιεχόμενο, για το οποίο σε ορισμένες περιοχές δεν έχουν τη διάθεση/δυνατότητα να πληρώσουν...

(μπορώ να συνεχίζω για όσο θέλεις!)

Δεν έχουμε φτάσει ακόμη στο σημείο που θα υπάρχει η κρίσιμη μάζα για δραστικές αλλαγές. Θα χρειαστούν δεκαετίες για αυτό.

----------


## Tatiana

Άντε πάλι.....

Λοιπόν όταν λέω νόμο του Συντάγματος εννοώ νόμο ο οποίος και ανήκει στο νομοθετικό πλαίσιο του εννιαίου Συντάγματος και νομοθεσίας της Ευρωπαικής Ένωσης.

Το Ευρωσύνταγμα περνάει από διαδικασία έγκρισης στις χώρες-μέλη αλλά όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρει η Αγγλία η άρνηση αποδοχής στο Ευρωσύνταγμα θα αποκόψει το μέλος από τις δραστηριότητες της Κοινότητας. Όπως η Ευρωπαική Ένωση απαιτεί και μας πιέζει (και πολύ καλά κανει) για κάποιες νομοθετικές ρυθμίσεις και ατασθαλίες έτσι κάνει και την εν λόγω επικοινωνία.

Όπως οι πολιτείες τις Αμερικής έχουν διαφορετικούς νόμους αλλά ένα Σύνταγμα.

Όσο για το αν ισχύει αυτό που λέω μπορείς κι εσύ αντίστοιχα πολύ απλά να ρωτήσεις ένα δικηγόρο που ασχολείται με το δίκαιο του τομέα. Αν θέλεις μπορώ να σου δώσω όνομα και τηλέφωνο.

Για την ακρίβεια είναι ...copywritten.....

Όσο για το τελευταίο....χμμ....για να θυμηθώ πόσα βιβλία έχω δανειστεί από φίλους και έχω δανεισει όπως επίσης και πόσα έχω φωτοτυπήσει σε φωτοαντιγραφικά.....ωχ...θα πάω φυλακή!!!!

Δε σοβαρευόμαστε λέω εγώ? Όποιος είναι στο Internet πάνω από 2 μέρες και δε χρησιμοποιεί peer to peer να σηκώσει το χέρι του...έλεος δλδ.

και για του λόγου το αληθές :

"Σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία που ισχύει στην Ελλάδα, η οποία είναι πλήρως εναρμονισμένη με την ευρωπαϊκή, η αναπαραγωγή (αντιγραφή) μουσικών έργων επιτρέπεται, όταν γίνεται για προσωπική και μόνο χρήση του προσώπου που αντιγράφει. Η ρύθμιση αυτή είναι αποτέλεσμα της στάθμισης από τη μια των συμφερόντων των καλλιτεχνών, οι οποίοι έχουν ως εισόδημά τους την αμοιβή από τη χρήση των έργων τους, από την άλλη όμως και των εύλογων συμφερόντων των χρηστών, καθώς τα πνευματικά έργα δεν είναι μόνο εμπορεύσιμο προϊόν, αλλά αποτελούν αγαθά της παγκόσμιας κουλτούρας και πολιτιστικής κληρονομιάς. Για το λόγο αυτό επιτρέπεται η αντιγραφή πνευματικών έργων και χωρίς την άδεια του δημιουργού, όταν αυτή γίνεται για προσωπική χρήση, για την οποία όμως πρέπει να καταβάλλεται εύλογη αμοιβή στον δημιουργό. Η αμοιβή αυτή προεισπράττεται κατά την πώληση των τεχνικών μέσων που χρησιμοποιούνται για την αντιγραφή, τόσο των μηχανημάτων αντιγραφής (recorder, pc), όσο και των υλικών φορέων (κασέτες, cd) ήχου και εικόνας (στις τιμές πωλήσεως περιλαμβάνεται επιβάρυνση σε ποσοστό 4% έως 6%). "

Αυτά!

----------


## lazar

Μην είστε τόσο απόλυτοι όταν πρόκειται για πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Θα πρέπει να αποδειχθεί στο δικαστήριο ότι "έγινε καταπάτηση πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων". Αυτό, καλώς ή κακώς, δεν σημαίνει ότι βλέποντας μια ταινία ή διαβάζοντας ένα βιβλίο καταπατάς τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα του δημιουργού. Ούτε υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο με σαφήνεια στον 2121/93 και λογικώς δεν υπάρχει. Και όσους δικηγόρους ρώτησα τα ίδια λένε. Σε δίκη βεβαίως, μπορεί να πάει ο καθένας όποιον θέλει. Και επειδή πρόκειται για εταιρείες με πολύ χρήμα και επομένως μεγάλη δύναμη, καλό είναι να προσέχετε.

----------


## DrWho

> Όσο για το τελευταίο....χμμ....για να θυμηθώ πόσα βιβλία έχω δανειστεί από φίλους και έχω δανεισει όπως επίσης και πόσα έχω φωτοτυπήσει σε φωτοαντιγραφικά.....ωχ...θα πάω φυλακή!!!! 
> 
> Δε σοβαρευόμαστε λέω εγώ? Όποιος είναι στο Internet πάνω από 2 μέρες και δε χρησιμοποιεί peer to peer να σηκώσει το χέρι του...έλεος δλδ.


Και πώς αποδεικνύεις με τα παραπάνω εχμμ.. επιχειρήματα ότι η δραστηριότητα στην οποία αναφέρεσαι , είναι νόμιμη....;
Εκτός αν στηρίζεσαι στο εξαιρετικά δημοφιλές επιχείρημα" Το κάνω εγώ , το κάνει κι ο άλλος , το κάνουν όλοι ---> άρα είναι νόμιμο !!!)


Όσο για το copyright , πώς από το right ( δικαιώμα), κατέληξες στο write/written δεν έχω ιδέα.

----------


## coda

> Μην είστε τόσο απόλυτοι όταν πρόκειται για πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Θα πρέπει να αποδειχθεί στο δικαστήριο ότι "έγινε καταπάτηση πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων". Αυτό, καλώς ή κακώς, δεν σημαίνει ότι βλέποντας μια ταινία ή διαβάζοντας ένα βιβλίο καταπατάς τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα του δημιουργού. Ούτε υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο με σαφήνεια στον 2121/93 και λογικώς δεν υπάρχει. Και όσους δικηγόρους ρώτησα τα ίδια λένε. Σε δίκη βεβαίως, μπορεί να πάει ο καθένας όποιον θέλει. Και επειδή πρόκειται για εταιρείες με πολύ χρήμα και επομένως μεγάλη δύναμη, καλό είναι να προσέχετε.


Πρόσεξε (απορώ και με τους δικηγόρους που ρώτησες!), δεν μιλάμε π.χ. για την πράξη της ανάγνωσης, αλλά για την διακίνηση του προστατευμένου υλικού, που προηγείται. Ο δημιουργός, έχει εξουσιοδοτήσει συγκεκριμένους φορείς για να να προβούν στην αναπαραγωγή του έργου του, με συγκεκριμένα τεχνικά μέσα. Οποιαδήποτε άλλη αναπαραγωγή από τρίτους, διώκεται. Το ίδιο και η διακίνηση/μετάδοση/αναμετάδοση. Και οι νόμοι είναι σαφείς, αλλά και οι διεθνείς συμβάσεις.

----------


## lazar

> Πρόσεξε (απορώ και με τους δικηγόρους που ρώτησες!),


Σοβαρά; Εσύ ποιούς ρώτησες, που νομίζεις ότι τα ξέρεις όλα;

----------


## coda

> Άντε πάλι.....
> 
> Λοιπόν όταν λέω νόμο του Συντάγματος εννοώ νόμο ο οποίος και ανήκει στο νομοθετικό πλαίσιο του εννιαίου Συντάγματος και νομοθεσίας της Ευρωπαικής Ένωσης.


3 birds were sitting.





> Όσο για το τελευταίο....χμμ....για να θυμηθώ πόσα βιβλία έχω δανειστεί από φίλους και έχω δανεισει όπως επίσης και πόσα έχω φωτοτυπήσει σε φωτοαντιγραφικά.....ωχ...θα πάω φυλακή!!!!
> 
> [...]
> 
> "Σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία που ισχύει στην Ελλάδα, η οποία είναι πλήρως εναρμονισμένη με την ευρωπαϊκή, η αναπαραγωγή (αντιγραφή) μουσικών έργων επιτρέπεται, όταν γίνεται για προσωπική και μόνο χρήση του προσώπου που αντιγράφει. Η ρύθμιση αυτή είναι αποτέλεσμα της στάθμισης από τη μια των συμφερόντων των καλλιτεχνών, οι οποίοι έχουν ως εισόδημά τους την αμοιβή από τη χρήση των έργων τους, από την άλλη όμως και των εύλογων συμφερόντων των χρηστών, καθώς τα πνευματικά έργα δεν είναι μόνο εμπορεύσιμο προϊόν, αλλά αποτελούν αγαθά της παγκόσμιας κουλτούρας και πολιτιστικής κληρονομιάς. Για το λόγο αυτό επιτρέπεται η αντιγραφή πνευματικών έργων και χωρίς την άδεια του δημιουργού, όταν αυτή γίνεται για προσωπική χρήση, για την οποία όμως πρέπει να καταβάλλεται εύλογη αμοιβή στον δημιουργό. Η αμοιβή αυτή προεισπράττεται κατά την πώληση των τεχνικών μέσων που χρησιμοποιούνται για την αντιγραφή, τόσο των μηχανημάτων αντιγραφής (recorder, pc), όσο και των υλικών φορέων (κασέτες, cd) ήχου και εικόνας (στις τιμές πωλήσεως περιλαμβάνεται επιβάρυνση σε ποσοστό 4% έως 6%). "


Όποιος το έγραψε *έτσι* αυτό, είναι ηλίθιος και πρέπει να επιστρέψει το πτυχίο του (ή να το κάνουν οι πηγές του).

Δεν υπάρχει "αναπαραγωγή (αντιγραφή)" μουσικού έργου. Φορέας του έργου, είναι το τεχνικό μέσο και αυτό αντιγράφεται (έχει δημιουργηθεί ολόκληρο θέμα για την 1:1 αντιγραφή εδώ και χρόνια και είναι πραγματικά αστείο να διαβάζω την προηγούμενη παράγραφο). Επίσης, ΑΛΛΟ η προσωπική χρήση (κάνεις εσύ αντίγραφο για τον εαυτό σου) και ΑΛΛΟ η διακίνηση από εσένα (ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΔΕΙΑ), για προσωπική χρήση τρίτων.

----------


## gagtzer

Δείτε κι αυτό...  http://www.cdfreaks.com/news/11284

----------


## beez

> 3 birds were sitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Όποιος το έγραψε *έτσι* αυτό, είναι ηλίθιος και πρέπει να επιστρέψει το πτυχίο του (ή να το κάνουν οι πηγές του).
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει "αναπαραγωγή (αντιγραφή)" μουσικού έργου. Φορέας του έργου, είναι το τεχνικό μέσο και αυτό αντιγράφεται (έχει δημιουργηθεί ολόκληρο θέμα για την 1:1 αντιγραφή εδώ και χρόνια και είναι πραγματικά αστείο να διαβάζω την προηγούμενη παράγραφο). Επίσης, ΑΛΛΟ η προσωπική χρήση (κάνεις εσύ αντίγραφο για τον εαυτό σου) και ΑΛΛΟ η διακίνηση από εσένα (ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΔΕΙΑ), για προσωπική χρήση τρίτων.


επειδη παρακολούθησα λιγο την παραπάνω αντιπαράθεση φιλε coda σωστά αυτά που λες αλλά είσαι λίγο επιθετικός...

τατιάνα σου διαφεύγει το γεγονός οτι η αναπαραγωγή μουσικών έργων στο πλαίσιο του "αντίγραφου ασφαλείας" επιτρέπετε μόνο αν έχεις αποκτήσει το παραπάνω νόμιμα και σε καμμία άλλη περίπτωση. αυτό που γράφεις περι εύλογης αμοιβής στον δημιουργό ειναι λίγο παράλογο οταν τα δισκάκια εχουν παει στα 11 λεπτά το κομμάτι, δλδ αν πάω και αντιγράψω ένα cd ο δημιουργός θα πρέπει να είναι ευχαριστημένος με τα 0,44 λεπτά που θα εισπράξει?

----------


## beez

επίσης εχω ακούσει και εγω για το λεγόμενο copyright fee στα δισκάκια και στα μέσα αντιγραφή, αύτο που μου διαφεύγει είναι ποιος εισπράτει το 4%, ποιος το διαχειρίζετε και ποιος το μοιράζει και με ποια κριτήρια στους επιμέρους καλιτέχνες.

----------


## JimBss

Μπράβο παιδία. Μην αφήνετε την προπαγάνδα των εταιριών να περάσει. Προσπαθούν να πείσουν με φοβέρες και απειλές αλλά εδώ είναι Ελλάδα και δε περνάν αυτά. Η απληστία έπρεπε να είναι δικάσιμο αδίκημα. Υποκειμενικό βέβαια αλλά με 15 ευρώ το cd κάνει μπάμ το πράμα...

----------


## sdikr

> εδώ είναι Ελλάδα και δε περνάν αυτά.


Καιρός να ξυπνήσεις!! (χωρις κακία)

----------


## tvelocity

Offtopic, αλλά, sdikr το avatar σου r00lz  :Very Happy:  πολύ κούτσικο :P

----------


## JimBss

> Καιρός να ξυπνήσεις!! (χωρις κακία)


Εννοούσα ότι δεν περνάν στα δικαστήρια λόγω νομοθεσίας. Δεν νομίζω ότι είμαστε καλύτεροι από τους ξένους. Απλά δεν πρέπει να τους αφήσουμε να νικήσουν. Οι χαμένοι πάντα βρίσκουν τις άπειρες δικαιολογίες...

----------


## Latinos

> Από συζητήσεις με φίλο(γνώστη), έμαθα ότι τέτοια γράμματα οι isp πέρνουν κατά εκατοντάδες κάθε μέρα και το μόνο που κάνουνε είναι delete,delete,delete κλπ.


Δεν είναι εκατοντάδες.. αλλά είναι πολλά... και κανένα δεν γίνεται διαγραφή.. Όλα είναι στο νομικό τμήμα κάθε εταιρίας...

πλέον είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα... σε όλους τους παροχείς... οπότε σχόλια.. άλλαξε σύνδεση.. πάρε... tellas... acn (σε άλλα posts).. forthnet... hol... otenet κλπ... είναι χωρίς νόημα γιατί όλοι λαμβάνουν τετοια mail.... από paramount... κλπ..

----------


## Spyrosss

> Δεν είναι εκατοντάδες.. αλλά είναι πολλά... και κανένα δεν γίνεται διαγραφή.. Όλα είναι στο νομικό τμήμα κάθε εταιρίας...
> 
> πλέον είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα... σε όλους τους παροχείς... οπότε σχόλια.. άλλαξε σύνδεση.. πάρε... tellas... acn (σε άλλα posts).. forthnet... hol... otenet κλπ... είναι χωρίς νόημα γιατί όλοι λαμβάνουν τετοια mail.... από paramount... κλπ..


Oλοι λαμβάνουν αλλα μόνο η ACN έχει κόψει σύνδεση αρα *μακριά απο ACN*
Φυσικά και ως χρήστης p2p θα προτιμήσω ολους τους αλλους εκτός ACN

----------


## stelios4711

"Καθένας έχει δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στην Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας. Η διευκόλυνση της πρόσβασης στις πληροφορίες που διακινούνται ηλεκτρονικά, καθώς και της παραγωγής, ανταλλαγής και διάδοσής τους αποτελεί υποχρέωση του Κράτους, τηρουμένων πάντοτε των εγγυήσεων των άρθρων 9, 9Α και 19."

ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ Αρθρο 5α.παρ.2
Το παραπανω κειμενο ειναι copy/paste απο την αρχικη σελιδα του Υπουργειου εσσωτερικων της Ελλαδας 
http://www.ypes.gr/
Συμφωνα λοιπον με αυτο οχι μονο δεν απαγορευεται νομικα η "παραγωγή, ανταλλαγή και διάδοση" αλλα Η διευκόλυνση αποτελει και Υποχρεωση( :Wink: )!! του ελληνικου κατους.

----------


## sdikr

> "Καθένας έχει δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στην Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας. Η διευκόλυνση της πρόσβασης στις πληροφορίες που διακινούνται ηλεκτρονικά, καθώς και της παραγωγής, ανταλλαγής και διάδοσής τους αποτελεί υποχρέωση του Κράτους, τηρουμένων πάντοτε των εγγυήσεων των άρθρων 9, 9Α και 19."


αραγέ μιλάει και για αυτά που έχουν copyright???

Φυσικά όπως καταλαβαίνεις οχι, και αν ψάξεις στο σύνταγμα θα βρείς τους νόμους για την προστασία του copyright

----------


## bixlibidias

Μετά από ερώτηση στη FORTHnet για το θέμα:

----------


## bixlibidias

(*Συνέχεια από το προηγούμενο post)

Τι λέει η FORTHnet για όλα αυτά:


"Αγαπητέ συνδρομητή,



Με την παρούσα σας ενημερώνουμε ότι έχει κοινοποιηθεί στην εταιρεία μας μια καταγγελία, σύμφωνα με την οποία ο λογαριασμός σας, φέρεται να εμπλέκεται σε πρακτικές που είναι αντίθετες με τα χρηστά ήθη και την Πολιτική Χρήσης των Υπηρεσιών και του Δικτύου της FORTHnet.



Στην εν λόγο καταγγελία παρουσιάζεται πως η IP διεύθυνση .. που κατείχατε για το συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα συνδεόμενος με το όνομα χρήστη ..,  πήρε μέρος σε παράνομη διακίνηση ή χρήση λογισμικού. 



Ο έλεγχος αυτός έγινε από την ίδια την εταιρία του λογισμικού αυτού .. και όχι από την FORTHnet  Α.Ε.. Η FORTHnet A.E., παροχός διαδικτυακών υπηρεσιών, δεν έχει ούτε το δικαίωμα αλλά ούτε και την υποχρέωση να κάνει έλεγχο και παρακολούθηση του περιεχομένου που διακινείται από τα συστήματά της ( ΠΔ 131/2003 άρθρο 14, προσαρμογή στην Οδηγία 2000/31/ΕΚ για το ηλεκτρονικό εμπόριο ), καθώς με βάσει την κείμενη νομοθεσία διαφυλάσσεται το απόρρητο των τηλεπικοινωνιών ( Οδηγία 2002/58/ΕΚ άρθρο 5 για το απόρρητο των ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών ).



Σας ενημερώνουμε πως η εν λόγο συμπεριφορά,  αντίκειται στην ελληνική και διεθνή νομοθεσία περί Προστασίας της Πνευματικής Ιδιοκτησίας και επιφέρει τόσο ποινικές όσο και αστικές κυρώσεις όπως προβλέπει ο Ν. 2121/1993. 



Με δεδομένη τη σοβαρότητα της καταγγελίας και λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τα προβλήματα που θα μπορούσαν να προκληθούν, σας  προτείνουμε να διακόψετε άμεσα κάθε είδους αντιγραφή, επεξεργασία, προώθηση ή χρησιμοποίηση με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο μέσω της FORTHnet, λογισμικό, στα οποίο δεν έχετε δικαιώματα.



Επίσης σας γνωστοποιούμε πως ανεξαρτήτως των δικαιωμάτων του δικαιούχου, όπως εκπροσωπείται από την καταγγέλουσα, η εταιρεία μας επιφυλάσσεται παντός άλλου νόμιμου δικαιώματός της όπως αυτά προσδιορίζονται στην μεταξύ μας καταρτισθείσα σύμβαση, ιδίως του δικαιώματός μας να διεκδικήσουμε δικαστικά και με κάθε άλλο νόμιμο μέσο αποζημιώσεις, στην περίπτωση που η εταιρία μας ζημιωθεί καθ οιονδήποτε τρόπο."

Νομίζω πως είναι αρκετά σαφές το αν είναι παράνομο ή όχι, το αν μπορεί να διωχθεί ή όχι και το τι κάνει κάποιος provider σε ανάλογο περιστατικό.

----------


## lazar

> Στην εν λόγο καταγγελία παρουσιάζεται πως η IP διεύθυνση
> .....
> Σας ενημερώνουμε πως η εν λόγο συμπεριφορά,


Αυτό είναι copy/paste από e-mail της Forthnet;
Εάν ναι, τότε θα πρέπει να προσλάβουν διορθωτή για τα κείμενα τους (άνθρωπο, όχι πρόγραμμα).

----------


## bixlibidias

> Αυτό είναι copy/paste από e-mail της Forthnet;
> Εάν ναι, τότε θα πρέπει να προσλάβουν διορθωτή για τα κείμενα τους (άνθρωπο, όχι πρόγραμμα).


 Ναι, είναι ακριβώς όπως μου το έστειλαν και έχεις δίκιο για την ορθογραφία  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## pelasgian

Άρθρο 19
3. Απαγορεύεται η χρήση αποδεικτικών μέσων που έχουν αποκτηθεί κατά παράβαση του 
άρθρου αυτού και των άρθρων 9 και 9Α. 

 Άρθρο 9
1. Η κατοικία του καθενός είναι άσυλο. Η ιδιωτική και οικογενειακή ζωή του ατόμου είναι απαραβίαστη. Καμία έρευνα δεν γίνεται σε κατοικία, παρά μόνο όταν και όπως ορίζει ο νόμος και πάντοτε με την παρουσία εκπροσώπων της δικαστικής εξουσίας.

2. Οι παραβάτες της προηγούμενης διάταξης τιμωρούνται για παραβίαση του οικιακού ασύλου και για κατάχρηση εξουσίας και υποχρεούνται σε πλήρη αποζημίωση του παθόντος, όπως νόμος ορίζει.

Άρθρο 9Α
Καθένας έχει δικαίωμα προστασίας από τη συλλογή, επεξεργασία και χρήση, ιδίως με ηλεκτρονικά μέσα, των προσωπικών του δεδομένων, όπως νόμος ορίζει. Η προστασία των προσωπικών δεδομένων διασφαλίζεται από ανεξάρτητη αρχή, που συγκροτείται και λειτουργεί, όπως νόμος ορίζει. 


 Άρθρο 8
Κανένας δεν στερείται χωρίς τη θέλησή του το δικαστή που του έχει ορίσει ο νόμος. Δικαστικές επιτροπές και έκτακτα δικαστήρια, με οποιοδήποτε όνομα, δεν επιτρέπεται να συσταθούν. 

 Άρθρο 5
3. Η προσωπική ελευθερία είναι απαραβίαστη. Κανένας δεν καταδιώκεται ούτε συλλαμβάνεται ούτε φυλακίζεται ούτε με οποιονδήποτε άλλο τρόπο περιορίζεται, παρά μόνο όταν και όπως ορίζει ο νόμος. 

Το ερώτημα είναι:
Το να καταγράφει κάποιος τις κινήσεις στο διαδικτυο που εγώ κάνω από το ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΟΥ σε αρχεία αν είναι σύμφωνα με το Αναθεωρημένο Σύνταγμα της Ελλάδας. Στην συνέχεια, αφού κάνει έτσι, το να επιλέγει να μου αφαιρέσει το συνταγματικό μου δικαίωμα και αγαθό της πληροφόρησης ΑΥΤΟΔΙΚΑΙΑ και αφού διαρεύσει τα ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ σε ΞΕΝΕΣ ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ.

Το θέμα είναι, αν τους μηνύσεις, πόσα βγάζεις; Δεν το δοκιμάζει αυτός που του κόψαν τη σύνδεση;

----------


## John_Nastos

> (*Συνέχεια από το προηγούμενο post)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Με την παρούσα σας ενημερώνουμε ότι έχει κοινοποιηθεί στην εταιρεία μας μια καταγγελία, σύμφωνα με την οποία ο λογαριασμός σας, φέρεται να εμπλέκεται σε πρακτικές που είναι αντίθετες με τα χρηστά ήθη και την Πολιτική Χρήσης των Υπηρεσιών και του Δικτύου της FORTHnet.



Σε τίνος το λογαριασμό αναφέρονται;

Τους ρώτησες αν έχουν λάβει mail παραπόνων για εσένα;

----------


## John_Nastos

> Άρθρο 19
> Το ερώτημα είναι:
> Το να καταγράφει κάποιος τις κινήσεις στο διαδικτυο που εγώ κάνω από το ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΟΥ σε αρχεία αν είναι σύμφωνα με το Αναθεωρημένο Σύνταγμα της Ελλάδας. Στην συνέχεια, αφού κάνει έτσι, το να επιλέγει να μου αφαιρέσει το συνταγματικό μου δικαίωμα και αγαθό της πληροφόρησης ΑΥΤΟΔΙΚΑΙΑ και αφού διαρεύσει τα ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ σε ΞΕΝΕΣ ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι, αν τους μηνύσεις, πόσα βγάζεις; Δεν το δοκιμάζει αυτός που του κόψαν τη σύνδεση;


Το λέω και εδώ: Ο ISP δεν καταγράφει τις δικές σου κινήσεις. Καταγράφει τις διευθύνσεις IP με τις οποίες αντάλλαξε δεδομένα ένας Η/Υ που κατείχε μια συγκεκριμένη IP, για ένα συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα, μια συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία. Τα log files δεν συνδέονται κατ' αρχήν με φυσικά πρόσωπα. Περιέχουν απλά αριθμητικά δεδομένα. Μόνο αν συντρέξουν οι περιστάσεις (σε περίπτωση παραπόνων από κάποια εταιρεία διασταυρώνονται σε εσωτερικό επίπεδο χωρίς να κοινοποιηθούν τα στοιχεία του χρήστη σε τρίτους, απλά για να αυτοπροστατευθεί ο ISP, ενώ σε περίπτωση δικαστικής εντολής διασταυρώνονται με τις καταγγελίες και κοινοποιούνται προς τα αρμόδια όργανα). Γιατί άραγε δεν αναφέρει κανείς ότι τα log files μπορούν να χρησιμεύσουν στην ΑΘΩΟΣΗ ενός χρήστη αν κατηγορηθεί χωρίς να φταίει; Τώρα για το πώς θα ήταν το ίντερνετ αν ο καθένας μπορούσε να κάνει οτιδήποτε χωρίς να αφήνει πουθενά ίχνη, νομίζω δεν ψρειάζεται να γράψω πολλά.

Τώρα για τις εταιρείες που κάνουν τις καταγγελίες, ασφαλώς και τα στοιχεία τους δεν αποτελούν προϊόν υποκλοπής τηλεπικοινωνιακής δραστηριότητας γιατί πολύ απλά ο ίδιος ο χρήστης συνδέεται με το άτομο που εργάζεται για αυτούς και που διαθέτει το copyrighted material ως δόλωμα και ο χρήστης είναι αυτός που αυτοβούλως κοινοποιεί την IP του (αφού έτσι δουλεύει το πρωτόκολλο TCP/IP) και ζητάει να αποκτήσει υλικό για το οποίο δεν έχει άδεια χρήσης.

----------


## pelasgian

> Το λέω και εδώ: Ο ISP δεν καταγράφει τις δικές σου κινήσεις. Καταγράφει τις διευθύνσεις IP με τις οποίες αντάλλαξε δεδομένα ένας Η/Υ που κατείχε μια συγκεκριμένη IP, για ένα συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα, μια συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία. Τα log files δεν συνδέονται κατ' αρχήν με φυσικά πρόσωπα. Περιέχουν απλά αριθμητικά δεδομένα.


Ο ISP καταγράφει τις δικές μου κινήσεις, γιατί παρακαλουθεί τη ροή πληροφοριών του δικού μου προσωπικού υπολογιστή που βρίσκεται στο σπίτι μου. Η καταγραφή της μίας και συγκεκριμένης διευθύνσης IP που αντιστοιχεί στον προσωπικό υπολογιστή μου που περιέχει τα προσωπικά μου αρχεία και βρίσκεται στο προσωπικό μου χώρο καθώς και των δεδομένων που εγώ ανταλλάσω μέσω αυτού είναι παρακολούθηση. Αν δεν είναι και είναι απλή καταγραφή αριθμών, τότε δεν είναι και η παρακολούθηση της κρεβατοκάμαράς μου που βρίσκεται σε μία συγκεκριμένη διεύθυνση με τηλεφακό που αποτυπώνει οπτικές πληροφορίες σε έναν οπτικό ανιχνευτή που τις μετατρέπει σε «αριθμούς» (και μάλιστα μη ακριβείς, καθότι χρησιμοποιεί αφαιρετική συμπίεση.)




> Μόνο αν συντρέξουν οι περιστάσεις (σε περίπτωση παραπόνων από κάποια εταιρεία διασταυρώνονται σε εσωτερικό επίπεδο χωρίς να κοινοποιηθούν τα στοιχεία του χρήστη σε τρίτους, απλά για να αυτοπροστατευθεί ο ISP, ενώ σε περίπτωση δικαστικής εντολής διασταυρώνονται με τις καταγγελίες και κοινοποιούνται προς τα αρμόδια όργανα).


Καμία πράξη, νόμιμη ή παράνομη, ηθική ή ανήθικη δεν δικαιολογεί ή επιτρέπει την τέλεση μίας παράνομης πράξης. Η παρακολούθηση των χρηστών στη βάση νόμου που ΥΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΗΚΕ στην Ελληνική κυβέρνηση από ξένα συμφέροντα δήθεν κατά της τρομοκρατίας είναι αντισυνταγματική και «χτυπάει» σε πολλά άρθρα του Συντάγματος, όχι ένα. 

Η αυτοπροστασία μίας εταιρείας θεωρείται από το Σύνταγμα ιδιωτικό συμφέρον, μία ομάδα πολιτών που δεν είναι μεταξύ τους άλλως συνδεδεμένοι από το να είναι πολίτες αυτής της χώρας θεωρείται το κοινωνικό συμφέρον, οπότε και ισχύει το άρθρο:

Άρθρο 17
1. Η ιδιοκτησία τελεί υπό την προστασία του Κράτους, τα δικαιώματα όμως που απορρέουν από αυτή δεν μπορούν να ασκούνται σε βάρος του γενικού συμφέροντος. 




> Γιατί άραγε δεν αναφέρει κανείς ότι τα log files μπορούν να χρησιμεύσουν στην ΑΘΩΟΣΗ ενός χρήστη αν κατηγορηθεί χωρίς να φταίει;


Ο ισχυρισμός ότι η αναίρεση των συνταγματικών μας δικαιωμάτων γίνεται για την προσωρινή μας ασφάλεια, πέφτει στη περίπτωση αυτού που είχε πει ο:

"Those who would give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety" - Ben Franklin

Και εδώ μιλάμε για ΥΠΟΘΕΤΙΚΗ περίπτωση παροχή ασφάλειας, ούτε καν χειροπιαστή ασφάλεια. 




> Τώρα για το πώς θα ήταν το ίντερνετ αν ο καθένας μπορούσε να κάνει οτιδήποτε χωρίς να αφήνει πουθενά ίχνη, νομίζω δεν ψρειάζεται να γράψω πολλά.


Πώς θα ήταν δηλαδή; 





> Τώρα για τις εταιρείες που κάνουν τις καταγγελίες, ασφαλώς και τα στοιχεία τους δεν αποτελούν προϊόν υποκλοπής τηλεπικοινωνιακής δραστηριότητας γιατί πολύ απλά ο ίδιος ο χρήστης συνδέεται με το άτομο που εργάζεται για αυτούς και που διαθέτει το copyrighted material ως δόλωμα και ο χρήστης είναι αυτός που αυτοβούλως κοινοποιεί την IP του (αφού έτσι δουλεύει το πρωτόκολλο TCP/IP) και ζητάει να αποκτήσει υλικό για το οποίο δεν έχει άδεια χρήσης.


Και εγώ κοινοποιώ την διεύθυνση κατοικίας μου στο τηλεφωνικό κατάλαγο, μαζί με το όνομά μου και το επάγγελμά μου, αλλά δεν σου επιτρέπει το σύνταγμα να έρθεις με ένα τηλεφακό και να με φωτογραφίσεις να κάνω έρωτα με τη γυναίκα μου, επειδή εγώ ΑΥΤΟΒΟΥΛΩΣ σου έδωσα αυτά τα στοιχεία για να μου στείλεις γράμμα ή να με πάρεις στο τηλέφωνο. Δεν σου επιτρέπει να έρθει να μου κάνεις παρακολούθηση ακόμα και αν ήμαστε «παράνομο και ανήθικο ζευγάρι» χωρίς άδεια γάμου.  Δεν σου δίνει το δικαίωμα να κοιτάξεις μέσα από το παράθυρό μου και να καταγράψεις τι γίνεται εκεί μέσα και να το χρησιμοποιήσεις ως στοιχείο. Όταν παρακολουθείς τις ροές δεδομένων του υπολογιστή μου, δεν παρακολουθείς «έναν υπολογιστή και κάτι νούμερα», παρακολουθείς ΕΜΕΝΑ.

----------


## bixlibidias

> Σε τίνος το λογαριασμό αναφέρονται;
> 
> Τους ρώτησες αν έχουν λάβει mail παραπόνων για εσένα;


Όχι, τους ρώτησα πως ενεργούν σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις και μου έκαναν fwd το mail που στέλνουν στους πελάτες, το οποίο αναφέρει τις ενέργειές τους σε τέτοιου είδους καταγγελείες.

----------


## ReverseR

Γνκ *John_Nastos* οι ISPs συγκεντώνουν μεγάλη δύναμη στα χέρια τους και δεν θα έπρεπε να είσαι καθόλου ελαστικός με το θέμα. 

Για τα σαιτς που επισκέφτεσαι καθώς και τα queries που στέλνεις στις κύριες search engines(google) είναι εντελώς απλοική και ανέξοδη η καταγραφή τους (απλά μέσω των header σου). Αν το πάμε ελάχιστα παραπέρα και συνοδευτεί και με ένα λογκάρισμα των μαιλ σου(οπουδήποτε και αν έχεις account εαν ο σερνερ σου χρησιμοποιεί default ports) νομίζω ότι κάποιος μπορεί να ξέρει ουκ ολίγα για τον John_Nastos (μάλλον πάρα πολλά θα έλεγα)

Και μη σε ξεγελά το γεγονός οτί είσαι ένας στους χιλιάδες. Εύκολα μπορουν να σε ομαδοποιήσουν, να σε χαρακτηρίσουν, και εν πάσει περιπτωσει  απλά να κοιτάξουν τα στοιχεία σου. Όπως επίσης μπορεί να τα πουλήσουν(σε εποχή παρανοόντος καπιταλισμού βρισκόμαστε). Θα σταματήσω εδώ οχι επειδή μου τέλειωσαν τα επιχειρήματα αλλά επειδη βαρέθηκα να γράφω. Νομίζω οτι δεν χρειάζεσαι πολύ φαντασία για να συνέχίσεις  εάν θές.

Ίσως οι καιροί μας να είναι λίγο αθώοι και προς το παρόν όσον αφορά τα ιντερνετικά θέματα(μάλλον καλύτερα έλειψη εξικείωσης θα το έλεγα) και να μην γίνονται τα παραπάνω αλλά δεν θα μπορούσα να κοιμόμουν ήσυχος και για την επόμενη 5ετία

----------


## bixlibidias

> Ο ISP καταγράφει τις δικές μου κινήσεις, γιατί παρακαλουθεί τη ροή πληροφοριών του δικού μου προσωπικού υπολογιστή που βρίσκεται στο σπίτι μου. Η καταγραφή της μίας και συγκεκριμένης διευθύνσης IP που αντιστοιχεί στον προσωπικό υπολογιστή μου που περιέχει τα προσωπικά μου αρχεία και βρίσκεται στο προσωπικό μου χώρο καθώς και των δεδομένων που εγώ ανταλλάσω μέσω αυτού είναι παρακολούθηση. Αν δεν είναι και είναι απλή καταγραφή αριθμών, τότε δεν είναι και η παρακολούθηση της κρεβατοκάμαράς μου που βρίσκεται σε μία συγκεκριμένη διεύθυνση με τηλεφακό που αποτυπώνει οπτικές πληροφορίες σε έναν οπτικό ανιχνευτή που τις μετατρέπει σε «αριθμούς» (και μάλιστα μη ακριβείς, καθότι χρησιμοποιεί αφαιρετική συμπίεση.)


Φίλε pelasgian θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω...
Ο isp καταγράφει τις κινήσεις του λογαριασμού σου όπως ακριβώς κάνει και ο ΟΤΕ ή η κινητή με το τηλεφωνό σου (ίσως στου ΟΤΕ/κινητής να είναι ακόμα χειρότερα τα πράγματα).

Τι εννοώ...
Στον αναλυτικό τηλεφωνικό λογαριασμό παίρνεις την παρακάτω πληροφορία:
Ποιός είσαι εσύ-πελάτης (ονοματεπώνυμα/στοιχεία κλπ)
Ποιό είναι το τηλέφωνό σου
Πότε τηλεφώνησες
Πόση ώρα τηλεφώνησες
ΠΟΥ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΗΣΕΣ (Βασική διαφορά)
Παρόλα αυτά δεν έχει στοιχεία για το τι είπες....

Πάμε στον provider τώρα:
Ποιός είσαι εσύ-πελάτης (αν έχεις netcarta, net key κλπ φτάνει στον provider το callerID σου = το τηλέφωνό σου)
Ποιά είναι η IP που έχεις πάρει
Πότε συνδέθηκες
Πόση ώρα συνδέθηκες
ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΔΕΘΗΚΕΣ
ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΤΙ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΞΕΣ...

Ο isp λοιπόν δεν έχει στοιχεία για την ανταλλαγή πληροφοριών από τον προσωπικό σου υπολογιστή ούτε για το είδος των δεδομένων, ούτε για την πηγή/προέλευση των δεδομένων, ούτε για τον τρόπο μεταφοράς. Το μόνο στοιχείο που έχει είναι το πότε συνδέθηκες στο δικτυό ΤΟΥ, πόση ώρα έμεινες συνδεδεμένος (χρειάζονται και για τη χρέση αυτά μερικές φορές) και ποιά IP ΤΟΥ πήρες. Η IP δεν ανήκει ούτε σε σένα, ούτε στον προσωπικό σου υπολογιστή, ούτε βέβαια στα ευαίσθητα προσωπικά σου δεδομένα.

Το παράδειγμά σου με τον τηλεφακό κλπ κλπ είναι άστοχο δυστυχώς.

Ελπίζω να είναι σαφείς οι διαφορές αυτού που νομίζεις πως συμβαίνει και αυτού που στην πραγματικότητα συμβαίνει.

Τώρα αν θέλεις να κουβεντιάσουμε αν θα έπρεπε να κρατάνε οι isp ακόμα και αυτό το log, αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα, πάντως δεν το κάνουν για να παρακολουθήσουν τα δεδομένα που ανταλλάσεις και με ποιόν τα ανταλλάσεις.

----------


## bixlibidias

> Γνκ *John_Nastos* οι ISPs συγκεντώνουν μεγάλη δύναμη στα χέρια τους και δεν θα έπρεπε να είσαι καθόλου ελαστικός με το θέμα. 
> 
> Για τα σαιτς που επισκέφτεσαι καθώς και τα queries που στέλνεις στις κύριες search engines(google) είναι εντελώς απλοική και ανέξοδη η καταγραφή τους (απλά μέσω των header σου). Αν το πάμε ελάχιστα παραπέρα και συνοδευτεί και με ένα λογκάρισμα των μαιλ σου(οπουδήποτε και αν έχεις account εαν ο σερνερ σου χρησιμοποιεί default ports) νομίζω ότι κάποιος μπορεί να ξέρει ουκ ολίγα για τον John_Nastos (μάλλον πάρα πολλά θα έλεγα)
> 
> Και μη σε ξεγελά το γεγονός οτί είσαι ένας στους χιλιάδες. Εύκολα μπορουν να σε ομαδοποιήσουν, να σε χαρακτηρίσουν, και εν πάσει περιπτωσει  απλά να κοιτάξουν τα στοιχεία σου. Όπως επίσης μπορεί να τα πουλήσουν(σε εποχή παρανοόντος καπιταλισμού βρισκόμαστε). Θα σταματήσω εδώ οχι επειδή μου τέλειωσαν τα επιχειρήματα αλλά επειδη βαρέθηκα να γράφω. Νομίζω οτι δεν χρειάζεσαι πολύ φαντασία για να συνέχίσεις  εάν θές.
> 
> Ίσως οι καιροί μας να είναι λίγο αθώοι και προς το παρόν όσον αφορά τα ιντερνετικά θέματα(μάλλον καλύτερα έλειψη εξικείωσης θα το έλεγα) και να μην γίνονται τα παραπάνω αλλά δεν θα μπορούσα να κοιμόμουν ήσυχος και για την επόμενη 5ετία


Φίλε ReverseR αυτό με τα mail που φιλοξενούνται στους mail servers του νομίζω πως είναι αντίστοιχο με την κλασσική αλληλογραφία και τα ταχυδρομεία.
Αν θέλει μπορεί να ανοίξει κάποιος τα γράμματά σου και να αξιοποιήσει τις πληροφορίες που περιέχουν όπως νομίζει.
Λύσεις σε αυτό το πρόβλημα υπάρχουν, γι'αυτούς που πιστεύουν πως τα mail τους περιέχουν πληροφορίες που μπορεί να είναι χρήσιμες σε κάποιον provider και μπορεί να μπει στον κόπο να τις ψάξει (encryption, δικός σου mail server...)
Τέλος, για την κατάταξη σου ως πιθανό στόχο/πελάτη της τάδε εταιρίας (λόγω των ενδιαφερόντων σου) και "πώλησης" των στοιχείων σου σε αυτήν, δυστυχώς ήδη γίνεται με άλλους τρόπους (αναφέρεις κάποιους κι εσύ) και θα συνεχίσει να γίνεται πιθανόν και με άλλους. Πάντως αυτή τη στιγμή είναι παράνομο (και ελπίζω να μείνει έτσι) και δεν ξέρω ποιός isp θα ρισκάρει να παρανομήσει για κάτι τέτοιο (ελπίζω κανένας).
Δυστυχώς ο κόσμος μας κινείται όλο και περισσότερο προς την παραβίαση της ιδιωτικής ζωής (ό,τι και να σημαίνει αυτό) με πάρα πολλούς τρόπους.
Αυτό είναι το τίμημα της προόδου της τεχνολογίας και της άμεσης συνάρτησης της με τα οικονομικά συμφέροντα.

----------


## pelasgian

> Πάμε στον provider τώρα:
> Ποιός είσαι εσύ-πελάτης (αν έχεις netcarta, net key κλπ φτάνει στον provider το callerID σου = το τηλέφωνό σου)
> Ποιά είναι η IP που έχεις πάρει
> Πότε συνδέθηκες
> Πόση ώρα συνδέθηκες
> ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΔΕΘΗΚΕΣ
> ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΤΙ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΞΕΣ...


Τότε, γιατί επικοινωνεί μαζί του η κινηματογραφική εταιρεία; 
Τότε, πώς ξέρει ότι ο τάδε χρήστης κατεβάζει ταινία και του κόβει την παροχή;
Επειδή έτσι του είπε ο δικηγόρος της κινηματογραφικής εταιρείας;
Η κινηματογραφική εταιρεία ΜΑΖΙ με τον παροχό ΣΥΝΔΥΑΖΟΥΝ τα στοιχεία τους και τότε ΠΡΟΚΥΠΤΟΥΝ προσωπικά δεδομένα του χρήστη που κανένας δεν έπρεπε να έχει. 




> Ο isp λοιπόν δεν έχει στοιχεία για την ανταλλαγή πληροφοριών από τον προσωπικό σου υπολογιστή ούτε για το είδος των δεδομένων, ούτε για την πηγή/προέλευση των δεδομένων, ούτε για τον τρόπο μεταφοράς.


Αν εξαιρέσουμε ότι ξέρει το τι πήγε πού, πότε, από ποιον και σε ποιον και το που κατοικεί ο χρήστης του, τι τηλέφωνο, διεύθυνση, όνομα, ΑΦΜ και νούμερο βρακί φοράει, δεν ξέρει τίποτα άλλο. Ο ταχυδρόμος δεν μπορεί να πει στον οποιοδήποτε ότι ο τάδε έστειλε ένα γράμμα στον δήνα, πόσο μάλλον να κρατάει λίστα με όλα τα γράμματα που έστειλα στον οποιονδήποτε τα 5 τελευταία χρόνια. Το προτόκολλο TCP/IP δηλώνει:
1ον) πόρτα και υπηρεσία που λειτουγεί στο υπολογιστή (δηλαδή καταγράφει ότι εγώ στον υπολογιστή μου τρέχω ένα ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ προγραμμα).
2ον) διεύθυνση στο δίκτυο

Το να καταγράφει κάποιος σε αναφορές του τι πακέτα πληροφοριών έφυγαν και ήρθαν μεταξύ κάποιων πορτών δύο απομακρυσμένων υπολογιστών μέσω του διαδικτύου, ονομάζεται traffic analysis και είναι παράνομο, όσο και το να κρατάει το ταχυδρομείο ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ αρχεία με το τι είδους γράμματα έστειλα, πότε και σε ποιον. Μπορεί όντως να μην γνωρίζει το περιεχόμενό τους, αλλά συνδυάζει τις περιστάσεις, τους ανθρώπους και τις χρονικές στιγμές για να παράγει δεδομένα για μένα που θεωρούνται προσωπικά. Π.χ. η εγγραφή

Local 55.22.33.11 port 1500 remote 55.11.33.22 port 80 στις 22/11/1999 03:55 ενώ φαίνεται αθώα μπορεί να μεταφράζεται:

* Παράδειγμα:* 
{
Ο χρήστης του IP 55.22.33.11 στις 03:55 το βράδυ έβλεπε τα περιεχόμενα του site 55.11.33.22 που δίνει πορνογραφικό περιεχόμενο. Συμπεράσματα:
Είναι άντρας ετών 18-35
Είναι άνεργος
Το IP range αντιστοιχεί σε adsl, άρα έχει άλλα εισοδήματα
Του αρέσουν οι ξανθιές βουλγάρες (γιατί αυτές σερβίρει το site)
Μετά από 20 λεπτά (που σταμάτησε να τον παίζει) έφυγε και πήγε στο B site που διαφημίζει το τάδε πολιτικό κόμμα και το τάδε αμάξι;

Ποιος είναι αυτό ο χρήστης;
Είναι ο ForwardF (εκείνη την ώρα αυτός είχε το IP αυτό)
δηλαδή ο Μήτρος Γκαζοφονίδης
παίρνει από το τηλέφωνο 211 555555
το ΑΦΜ του είναι αυτό
το Δελτίο Αστυνομικής Ταυτότητας είναι αυτό
Μένει εκεί
Πληρώνει με τη τάδε πιστωτική

Κάτσε να πάρω και το ξάδελφο του μπατζανάκι του πατέρα μου που έχει ένα θείο που δουλεύει στην εφορία να μα μου στείλει αντίγραφο το E-09.

Χμ, έχει κάτι χτηματάκια στην Ορεινή Γορτυνία και μία mercedes coupe'. Να πάρω την τροχαία να μου πει τι κλήσεις έχει και τη πολεοδομία τι καταπατήσεις έχει κάνει. Α, κατέβασε το πρόγραμμα Office XP 2003 πειρατικό. Χμ, πόσα να του φάμε; Για πάρε την ΟΠΗΛΕ.

Τέτοια κοινωνία της πληροφορίας θέλουμε; Να τη βάλουν στο κ..ο τους τέτοια «κοινωνία της πληροφορίας» μαζί με τις κάμερες στους δρόμους για να κάνουν κολονοσκόπηση.)
}



Δεν είναι δική τους δουλειά, η δουλειά τους είναι να μεταφέρουν με ασφάλεια τα δεδομένα μου, να εγγυηθούν την μυστικότητά τους (που δεν το κάνουν) και την έγκαιρη άφιξή τους. Ό,τι στοιχεία χρειάζονται για τη μεταφορά, μετά από εύλογο χρονικά διάστημα πρέπει να ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΟΝΤΑΙ (εύλογο = μερικές ώρες) και να χρησιμοποιουνται ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ για την παροχή σωστών υπηρεσιών, ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΡΟΥΦΙΑΝΕΜΑ. Ενώ λοιπόν στη μεταφορά οι υπηρεσίες τους είναι άχρηστες (τα πακέτα μπορούν να αναχετιστούν οποιαδήποτε στιγμή και να διαβαστούν και λένε ρυθμός μεταγωγής 384 αλλα δίνουν 270kbit/sec) στο να μας ΡΟΥΦΙΑΝΕΨΟΥΝ είναι πρώτοι (5 χρόνια παλιά αρχεία με τις κινήσεις μας στο internet -> πήγε εκεί, είδε αυτό, κατέβασε εκείνο, μίλησε σε εκείνον -> καθότι όλα αυτά ΠΡΟΚΥΠΤΟΥΝ  μέσω συνάφειας αν ξέρεις τι δίνει η τάδε διεύθυνση -> η πρώτη χώρα στην ΕΕ που υπέγραψε αυτό το δήθεν αντιτρομοκρατικό νόμο.)

Εσύ δηλαδή θα ήθελες εγώ να έχω βάλει κάμερες παντού και να καταγράφω το αμάξι σου και τις κινήσεις σου στο δρόμο; Να γράφω ότι πήγες Τσακάλω 1037 (λέμε τώρα) που κάνει πιάτσα μία πουτάνα η Μαρίκα και ότι έκατσε εκείς 20 λεπτά; Ε, αυτό κάνεις όταν γράφεις ότι το ip x.y.z.w (το δικό μου εκείνη την ώρα και μέρα) έκατσε 20 λεπτά στο ip του www.gaylesbian.com (από όπου με απλή σκέψη προκύπτει ότι βάρεσε και μία μα... και έφυγε.)




> Η IP δεν ανήκει ούτε σε σένα, ούτε στον προσωπικό σου υπολογιστή, ούτε βέβαια στα ευαίσθητα προσωπικά σου δεδομένα.


Το IP δεν ανήκει σε μένα, όπως δεν μου ανήκει και το τμήμα του δρόμου Τσακάλωφ 1037 (τυχαία το έβγαλα!) Όμως, ο υπολογιστής που βρίσκεται εκείνη τη στιγμή στο αντίστοιχο της διεύθυνση Τσακάλωφ 1037 (IP 55.33.22.11) μου ανήκει και οι ροές δεδεμένων που παράγει καθυπόδειξη και καθυπαγόρευσή μου, μου ανήκουν και αυτές και το Σύνταγμα προβλέπει ότι ο αρμόδιος για τη μεταφορά τους οργανισμός τις προστατεύει όπως και το απόρρητο της τηλεφωνικής επικοινωνίας και της προσωπικής αλληλογραφίας. Και τμήμα αυτού του απόρρητου είναι να γνωρίζει μόνο αυτός, και για τους σκοπούς της σωστής επικοινωνίας πότε και ποιον επικοινώνησα και τι σχήμα φάκελο του έστειλα. Εξυπακούεται ότι το να ανοίξεις το φάκελο ή να επιτρέψεις λόγω αμέλειας κάποιος άλλος να ανοίξει το φάκελο ότι είναι ποινικά κολάσιμο.

Εάν το «γράμμα» (το IP πακέτο) έχει τη «σφραγίδα» του ταχυδρομείου Forthnet, ACN, OTEnet (ip range) και αντί να πάει στο παραλήπτη του (IP destination) πάει πρώτα στο γείτονα (man in the middle) που το ρίξει μία ματιά για να με εκβιάζει μετά, και εσύ κρατάς αρχεία κίνησης της αλληλογραφίας μου (TCP/IP traffic analysis log files) για να τα δίνεις αυθαίρετα και κατά δοκούν («πόσα ρίχνεις να σου πω») τότε αυτό δεν είναι λόγος μήνυσης, αλλά εξέργερσης. 




> Το παράδειγμά σου με τον τηλεφακό κλπ κλπ είναι άστοχο δυστυχώς.
> Ελπίζω να είναι σαφείς οι διαφορές αυτού που νομίζεις πως συμβαίνει και αυτού που στην πραγματικότητα συμβαίνει.


Σοβαρά, γιατί δεν μας εξηγείς γιατί; Ακούγεται πολύ Οργουελικά χουντοφασιστικό και ντρέπεσαι; Θυμίζει λίγο τις διπλωμένες εφημερίδες επί χούντας και κάνει «αντιτουριστικούς» συνηρμούς; Και τέλως πάντων εσύ τι συμφέροντα εξυπηρετείς; Εγώ γράφω στην υπογραφή μου Open Source, GNU, FSF, να σου πω επιπροσθέτως και FFII,  EFF. Εσύ τι εκπροσωπείς; 





> Τώρα αν θέλεις να κουβεντιάσουμε αν θα έπρεπε να κρατάνε οι isp ακόμα και αυτό το log, αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα, πάντως δεν το κάνουν για να παρακολουθήσουν τα δεδομένα που ανταλλάσεις και με ποιόν τα ανταλλάσεις.


Σου απέδειξα πιο πριν, ότι η καταγραφή των κινήσεων ενός οικιακού χρήστη στο internet είναι ανήθικη, παράνομη και ενάντια στα άρθρα και το πνεύμα του συντάγματος. Εσύ ανταυτού τι μου είπες; «αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα». Φοβερό επιχείρημα, να το πας στο δικαστήριο, θα τους πείσεις όλους. Γιατί ΕΚΕΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΑΥΤΑ κάποια στιγμή στο προσεχές μέλλον.

----------


## sdikr

> Τότε, γιατί επικοινωνεί μαζί του η κινηματογραφική εταιρεία; 
> Τότε, πώς ξέρει ότι ο τάδε χρήστης κατεβάζει ταινία και του κόβει την παροχή;
> Επειδή έτσι του είπε ο δικηγόρος της κινηματογραφικής εταιρείας;
> Η κινηματογραφική εταιρεία ΜΑΖΙ με τον παροχό ΣΥΝΔΥΑΖΟΥΝ τα στοιχεία τους και τότε ΠΡΟΚΥΠΤΟΥΝ προσωπικά δεδομένα του χρήστη που κανένας δεν έπρεπε να έχει.


Μα ο χρήστης πρώτα επικοινώνησε με την κινηματογραφική εταιρία  (κάτι σαν αναγνώριση κλήσης).  
πχ εσένα οταν σε καλέι κάποιος βλέπεις το νούμερο που σε καλέι, αν θέλεις μετά μπορείς να ψάξεις πιανού ειναι (απο τον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο)
Οπότε εδώ η κινηματογραφική εταιρία έχει λιγότερες πληρόφορίες, ξέρει οτι απλά αυτό το νούμερο είναι πχ της acn, και στέλνει στην acn τα στοιχεία.

η acn απο την αλλή δεν δίνει τον χρήστη στεγνα, αλλά τους λέει οτι του έκοψα την σύνδεση και τελείωσε εκεί.
Τι προτιμάς, την συνδεση κομένη ή τον δικαστή;

οπώς καταλαβαίνεις δεν υπάρχει συνδιασμός των στοιχείων μεταξύ  κινηματογραφικής και acn, και αυτό φυσικά μέχρι να βγεί ενταλμά οπότε η acn θα είναι υποχρεωμένη να δώσει στεγνά τον χρήστη.

Μην τα μπερδέυετε,  τόσο καιρό ζούμε με αυτά  (στα γράμματα, αποστολέας - παραλήπτης, λύση ταχ θυρ, και εδώ όμως με εντολή δικαστή τα στοιχεία γίνονται γνωστά)  τηλεφωνία;  μια απο τα ίδια.




> Σου απέδειξα πιο πριν, ότι η καταγραφή των κινήσεων ενός οικιακού χρήστη στο internet είναι ανήθικη, παράνομη και ενάντια στα άρθρα και το πνεύμα του συντάγματος.


πως ακριβώς;

Να στο πώ αλλιώς, εσύ μπαίνεις στο σπίτι μου και κλέβεις, κατα λάθος σου πέφτει το κλείδι απο την ταχυδρομική σου θυρίδα, εγώ τι θα πρέπει να κάνω;  
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα πάω δικαστικά να πάρω την δυνατότητα να πάω στο ταχυδρομίο που ανοίκει η θυρίδα και να ζητήσω τα στοιχεία σου.

Αν όμως βρω το κλείδι στον δρόμο χωρίς να μου έχεις κάνει κάτι, 
α) θα είμαι καλός πολίτης και θα το επιστρέψω στο ταχυδρομέιο της περιοχής σου ή στο αστυνομικο τμήμα
β) θα το αγνοήσω!




> Εγώ γράφω στην υπογραφή μου Open Source, GNU, FSF, να σου πω επιπροσθέτως και FFII, EFF. Εσύ τι εκπροσωπείς;


Για πές μου τότε γιατί οι λύσεις απο αυτά που λές στην υπογραφή σου κρατάνε logs;

----------


## Λεωνιδας

Φιλε, ειναι πολυ σημαντικη εξελιξη (και αρνητικη). Ειναι επιβεβλημενη η αντιδραση ολου του Κόσμου του Internet στην Ελλαδα. Κατακλυστε οσοι ειστε στην ACN με mail διαμαρτυριας την εταιρεια. Ακόμα και όσοι δεν ασχοληθηκαν ποτε με P2P. Σημερα κοιτανε για ταινιες, αυριο θα κοιτανε τα "politically correct" sites. Δεν εχω ξανακουσει κατι τετοιο στην χωρα! Καποια στιγμη που η Forthnet εκανε καποια τετοια αποπειρα, προσωπικα τους πηρα (και εμαθα πως και πολλοι αλλοι εκαναν το ιδιο) και ετσι καταλαβαν πως δεν τους παιρνει. Και φυσικα, δεν ειχαν κοψει καμια συνδεση, απλα εστειλαν ενα "ευγενικο" mail. Αντιδραστε οπωσδηποτε, αλλιως θ' αρχισουν τα πολυ "ζορικα" (βλεπε RIAA κ.λ.π) και στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## pelasgian

> Μα ο χρήστης πρώτα επικοινώνησε με την κινηματογραφική εταιρία  (κάτι σαν αναγνώριση κλήσης).


ΛΑΘΟΣ, ο χρήστης όταν παρανομεί (το οποίο έχω εξηγήσει στο παρελθόν ότι το θεωρώ παράνομο να βλέπεις ταινία που δεν πληρώσες - μη τα μπερδεύεις, δεν είμαι η φωνή των ΠΕΙΡΑΤΩΝ!) κατεβάζοντας μία ταινία προφανώς και ΔΕΝ την παίρνει από την εταιρεία. Δηλαδή τι, θα πάρεις το back-to-the-future.avi από την 20th; Είμαστε σοβαροί; Από κάποιον στο διαδίκτυο το πήρε. Αν η εταιρεία εμφανίστηκε σαν κάποιος ανώνυμος χρήστης στο διαδίκτυο που έδινε το εν λόγω αρχείο, τότε «του την έστησε», το οποίο βέβαια είναι έξυπνο, δεν ξέρω αν είναι νόμιμο.




> Μην τα μπερδέυετε,  τόσο καιρό ζούμε με αυτά  (στα γράμματα, αποστολέας - παραλήπτης, λύση ταχ θυρ, και εδώ όμως με εντολή δικαστή τα στοιχεία γίνονται γνωστά)  τηλεφωνία;  μια απο τα ίδια.


Μα εδώ δεν έγινε με εντολή δικαστή. Εδώ του είπα «α, παρανομείς, χρατς, έξω, και σε έδωσα και στην κινηματογραφική να σε μηνύσει.» 





> Να στο πώ αλλιώς, εσύ μπαίνεις στο σπίτι μου και κλέβεις, κατα λάθος σου πέφτει το κλείδι απο την ταχυδρομική σου θυρίδα, εγώ τι θα πρέπει να κάνω;  
> Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα πάω δικαστικά να πάρω την δυνατότητα να πάω στο ταχυδρομίο που ανοίκει η θυρίδα και να ζητήσω τα στοιχεία σου.


Μα ο χρήστης δεν μπαίνει στην εταιρεία για να πάρει το αρχείο. Αν η εταιρεία το βάλει αυτό το αρχείο σε ένα σύστημα p2p, σημαίνει ότι θέλει να το μοιράσει, οπότε δεν είναι διάρηξη. Οι ίδιοι το δίνουν! Είναι σα να βάλεις ένα κουτί σοκολοτάκια στο κήπο σου και να γράψεις: «πάρτε όσα θέλετε» και ταυτοχρόνως να κινηματογραφείς όσους παίρνουν και να λές «να ο κλέφτης» ή να βάζεις ποντικοφάρμακο στα γλυκά. 

Τα p2p προγράμματα σαν το emule, amule, xmule κλπ δεν είναι διαρηκτικά εργαλεία, είναι εργαλεία μετάδωσης δεδομένων που είναι διαθέσιμα ελεύθερα. Επειδή μέχρι που να ολοκληρωθεί η μετάδοσή τους δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις αν το υλικό είναι παράνομο (ενώ τμήματά του ήδη τα μοιράζεις) δεν μπορείς να κατηγορηθείς για αποδοχή προϊόντων εγκλήματος ή ως κλεπταποδόχος, γιατί δεν ξέρεις τι είναι μέχρι που να κατέβει. Μόνο η κατάσχεση ενός υπολογιστή που περιέχει παράνομο υλικό είναι αποδεκτή ως απόδειξη παρανομίας. 




> Για πές μου τότε γιατί οι λύσεις απο αυτά που λές στην υπογραφή σου κρατάνε logs;


Τι κρατάει logs; Έχεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο κατά νου, ή πετάς μπαλόνια; 

Δεν είμαι κατά ΟΛΩΝ των logs, μπορείς να λογαριθμίζεις άφοβα, είμαι κατά των logs της κίνησης ενός πολίτη στην κοινωνία της πληροφορίας από ΙΔΙΩΤΕΣ για χρήση του από ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΟΥΣ οικονομικούς, νομικούς και πολιτικούς παράγοντες. Η δικαστικοί λειτουργοί σαφέστατα και θα πρέπει να έχουν πρόσβαση, αλλά σε «φρέσκα πράγματα», όσο κρατάει το αυτόφορο, όχι 5 χρόνια παλιά logs.

----------


## sdikr

> αλλιως θ' αρχισουν τα πολυ "ζορικα" (βλεπε RIAA κ.λ.π) και στην Ελλαδα.


Το οτι η acn εκανε λάθος ναι, εκοψε την σύνδεση.
Δυστηχώς όμως αν ψηφιστουν οι νόμοι που θέλουν οι εταιρίες με τα λεφτά (RIAA, MPAA κλπ) τότε δεν θα έχεις να κάνεις πλέον με τον Isp αλλά με τον δικαστή.

----------


## sdikr

> ΛΑΘΟΣ, ο χρήστης όταν παρανομεί (το οποίο έχω εξηγήσει στο παρελθόν ότι το θεωρώ παράνομο να βλέπεις ταινία που δεν πληρώσες - μη τα μπερδεύεις, δεν είμαι η φωνή των ΠΕΙΡΑΤΩΝ!) κατεβάζοντας μία ταινία προφανώς και ΔΕΝ την παίρνει από την εταιρεία. Δηλαδή τι, θα πάρεις το back-to-the-future.avi από την 20th; Είμαστε σοβαροί; Από κάποιον στο διαδίκτυο το πήρε. Αν η εταιρεία εμφανίστηκε σαν κάποιος ανώνυμος χρήστης στο διαδίκτυο που έδινε το εν λόγω αρχείο, τότε «του την έστησε», το οποίο βέβαια είναι έξυπνο, δεν ξέρω αν είναι νόμιμο.


Είναι παράνομο, απλά, το να παίζουμε με τις λέξεις δεν βοηθά




> Μα εδώ δεν έγινε με εντολή δικαστή. Εδώ του είπα «α, παρανομείς, χρατς, έξω, και σε έδωσα και στην κινηματογραφική να σε μηνύσει.»


Μα δεν έδωσε τα στοιχεία του χρήστη στην κινηματογραφική,  αν όμως δεν έκοβε τον χρήστη και η κινηματογραφική πηγαινε στα δικαστηρια τότε θα ήταν υποχρεωμένη να τα δώσει,  με κάποιο περιέργο τρόπο προστάτεψε τον χρήστη.




> Μα ο χρήστης δεν μπαίνει στην εταιρεία για να πάρει το αρχείο. Αν η εταιρεία το βάλει αυτό το αρχείο σε ένα σύστημα p2p, σημαίνει ότι θέλει να το μοιράσει, οπότε δεν είναι διάρηξη. Οι ίδιοι το δίνουν! Είναι σα να βάλεις ένα κουτί σοκολοτάκια στο κήπο σου και να γράψεις: «πάρτε όσα θέλετε» και ταυτοχρόνως να κινηματογραφείς όσους παίρνουν και να λές «να ο κλέφτης» ή να βάζεις ποντικοφάρμακο στα γλυκά.


Πάλι κολάς σε αυτο, δηλαδή αν η εταιρία εμπαίνε πχ στο μουλάρι και εβλεπε ποιοι κατεβάζουν την δουλεία της θα συμφωνόυσες;




> Τι κρατάει logs; Έχεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο κατά νου, ή πετάς μπαλόνια;


Μπα δεν έχω μπαλκόνι στο σπίτι !

δεν κρατάνε logs, ο apache πχ, δεν κρατάει logs, ip, referer και διάφορα άλλα;




> Δεν είμαι κατά ΟΛΩΝ των logs, μπορείς να λογαριθμίζεις άφοβα, είμαι κατά των logs της κίνησης ενός πολίτη στην κοινωνία της πληροφορίας από ΙΔΙΩΤΕΣ για χρήση του από ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΟΥΣ οικονομικούς, νομικούς και πολιτικούς παράγοντες. Η δικαστικοί λειτουργοί σαφέστατα και θα πρέπει να έχουν πρόσβαση, αλλά σε «φρέσκα πράγματα», όσο κρατάει το αυτόφορο, όχι 5 χρόνια παλιά logs.


Τι ακριβως είναι Logs της κίνησης του πολίτη;  εδώ είναι τα δύσκολα, 
τα 5 χρόνια είναι νομος, απλά

----------


## princess

Το απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών καλύπτει:
α) Στην περίπτωση των τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών:



•	Το περιεχόμενο τη$ τηλεφωνική; επικοινωνίας.
•	Το περιεχόμενο τη5 επικοινωνίαί μίοω άλλων δημόσιων δικτύων τηλεπικοινωνιών
(η χ, το Δι α δίκτυο).
•	Την ταυτότητα του καλούντος και του καλουμένου.
Εκτό$ του περιεχομένου και τπί ταυτότητα.5 των χρποτών, η νομοθεσία περί απορρή¬του καλύπτει και άλλα περιγραφικά στοιχεία, όηω$;
•	Δεδομένα κίνηση$: δρομολόγηση, διάρκεια, χρόνο;, μέγεθοί επικοινωνία;, πρω¬
τόκολλο, θέοη του τερματικού, πομπού, δέκτη, το δίκτυο προέλευση; και κατάλη¬
ξη;, αρχή, τέλοί, διάρκεια σύνδεσης
•	Δεδομένα θέση* γεωγραφικό πλάτος, μήκο$, υψόμετρο τερματικού και κατεύθυνση κινησης


Ί. Οι κάτοχοι ιδιωτικών δικτύων με πρόσβααη οτο Δισδίκτυο, οι πάροχοι υπηρεσιών πρόσΒασηί στο Δισδίκτυο (Ι$Ρ$], καθώΒ και οι ηάροχοι υπηρεσιών και εφαρμογών στο Διαδίκτυο (Α5Ρ$) οφείλουν να εφαρμόζουν πολιτική ασφόλειαί. Η πολιτική αοφάλειαί είναι το αύνολο των τεχνικών, οργανωτικών και κανονιστικών μέτρων, τα οποίο εφαρμόζονται από τι$ επιχειρήσει ή του; ηαρόχου$ και αποβλέπουν οτη διασφάλιση του απορρήτου και γενικά οτην ααφαλή λειτουργία των δικτύων επι¬κοινωνιών τοι>5. Η πολιτική ασφάλεια; πρέπει να ανταποκρίνεται ατΐ5 ειδικέί αηαι-τήοείί αοφάλεισϊ τηκ επιχείρηοη$ ή του παρόχου και να καθορίζει κυρίω$ την πολι¬τική πρόσβαση; σε συστήματα και πληροφορίες την πολιτική αποδεκτή; χρήοηί, ΤΙ5 ενέργειε; που γίνονται για τη διατήρηση τη; ασφάλεια; και τα μέτρα που εφαρ¬μόζονται οε περιπτώσει; παραβίαση; τη; ασφάλεια; ή σε έκτακτα γεγονότα.

σορρι για τα λαθη αλλα το abby ζοριζεται λιγακι με τα ελληνικα.... απο το φυλλαδιο περι απορρητου που ψαρεψα σημερα στο ταχυδρομειο.....

----------


## pelasgian

> Είναι παράνομο, απλά, το να παίζουμε με τις λέξεις δεν βοηθά


Μία παράνομη πράξη, δεν δικαιολογεί μία άλλη παράνομη πράξη. Όταν ο άλλος παρανομεί, τότε οφείλεις να τον συλλάβεις ΝΟΜΙΜΑ. Σου κλέβει το πρόγραμμα; Κρίμα! Δεν μπορείς να ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙΣ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΠΡΟΦΑΣΗ. Γιατί αυτά είναι πρόφαση, είναι περιορισμός της ελευθερίας μου και της ιδιωτικότητάς μου. 

Όταν είμαι στο σπίτι μου και διαβάζω αυτό το τάδε πολιτικό site, δεν θέλω ένα log να γράφει για παράδειγμα www.pasok.gr ή ότι είδα το βυζί της Μαντόνα με τη ΠΡΟΦΑΣΗ ότι κάποιος κλέβει σε κάποιους την πνευματική τους περιουσία. Δηλαδή τι; να μας βάλουν και όλους ένα transpoder που δίνει την ανα πάσα στιγμή θέση μας στο κόσμο ώστε να ξέρουν ποιος έκλεψε τη τράπεζα; Δε κλέβουν όλοι τράπεζες, και αυτοί που κλέβουν, θα ξέρουν πώς να παραβιάσουν αυτή τη τεχνολογία. 




> Μα δεν έδωσε τα στοιχεία του χρήστη στην κινηματογραφική,  αν όμως δεν έκοβε τον χρήστη και η κινηματογραφική πηγαινε στα δικαστηρια τότε θα ήταν υποχρεωμένη να τα δώσει,  με κάποιο περιέργο τρόπο προστάτεψε τον χρήστη.


Θα τους τάραζε τα κυκλάκια τους που είπε και ο Αρχιμήδης, γιατί θα έπρεπε να αποδείξει ότι όντως τη κλέψαν και ότι είναι ΑΥΤΟΣ που το έκανε για να επέμβει ο εισαγγελέας. Ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να προστατέψει λοιπόν το χρήστη, θα είναι να μην κρατάει τέτοια logs. 




> Πάλι κολάς σε αυτο, δηλαδή αν η εταιρία εμπαίνε πχ στο μουλάρι και εβλεπε ποιοι κατεβάζουν την δουλεία της θα συμφωνόυσες;


Αυτά δεν είναι logs, αυτά γίνονται εκείνη την ώρα, δεν καταγράφονται. Αν βγεις από το μουλάρι, δεν υπάρχει πουθενά πληροφορία για 5 χρόνια ότι τα είπες. 




> δεν κρατάνε logs, ο apache πχ, δεν κρατάει logs, ip, referer και διάφορα άλλα;


Ελπίζω να συνειδητοποιείς ότι τα logs που κρατάει ένας WEBSERVER είναι διαφορετικά από αυτά που κρατάει ένας παροχέας διαδικτύου. Ο ένας ξέρει ποιος είσαι, γιατί είσαι πελατης του, ξέρεις τα πάντα για το που έχεις συνδεθεί και επιπλέον χρησιμοποιεί αυτά τα στοιχεία για να στοιχειοθετήσει ο οποιοσδήποτε χασοδίκης υπόθεση εναντίον σου. Είναι δηλαδή ο ΡΟΥΦΙΑΝΟΣ, ο ΚΑΤΑΔΩΤΗΣ, o ΔΟΣΗΛΟΓΟΣ. 

Τα logs του apache στο μηχάνημα μου που τρέχει ένα web-server λένε ότι ένας υπολογιστής (που δεν μπορώ να συνδυάσω με το χρήστη του εύκολα) μπήκε και είδε αυτά στον δικό μου υπολογιστή. Τα logs του παροχέα λένε ότι εγώ, ο επώνυμος πελάτης του, μπήκε και είδα αυτά στους υπολογιστές των τάδε. Στη βάση του τι βλέπω, μπορεί να δημιουργήσει το προφίλ μου. 




> Τι ακριβως είναι Logs της κίνησης του πολίτη;  εδώ είναι τα δύσκολα, 
> τα 5 χρόνια είναι νομος, απλά


Είναι ο ρουφιάνος, ο μεγάλος αδελφός, είναι ο περιορισμός των ατομικών μας ελευθεριών και παγίδευσή μας. Είναι η συλλογή προσωπικών πληροφοριών, είναι η μελέτη του πώς επιδράς με το περιβάλλον σου. Είναι η καταγραφή των μπιχεβιοριστικών σου πατερνών στη βάση εξωτερικών ερεθισμάτων. 

Κατάλαβες για τι κουτί με φίδια μιλάμε;

----------


## sdikr

> Ελπίζω να συνειδητοποιείς ότι τα logs που κρατάει ένας WEBSERVER είναι διαφορετικά από αυτά που κρατάει ένας παροχέας διαδικτύου. Ο ένας ξέρει ποιος είσαι, γιατί είσαι πελατης του, ξέρεις τα πάντα για το που έχεις συνδεθεί και επιπλέον χρησιμοποιεί αυτά τα στοιχεία για να στοιχειοθετήσει ο οποιοσδήποτε χασοδίκης υπόθεση εναντίον σου. Είναι δηλαδή ο ΡΟΥΦΙΑΝΟΣ, ο ΚΑΤΑΔΩΤΗΣ, o ΔΟΣΗΛΟΓΟΣ.


*ΔΕΝ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ LOGS*  το που πήγες και τη έκανες ο isp σου, κρατάει μόνο το ότι ο sdikr σήμερα στις 12μμ συνδέθηκε και πήρε το ip 1.1.1.1




> Μία παράνομη πράξη, δεν δικαιολογεί μία άλλη παράνομη πράξη. Όταν ο άλλος παρανομεί, τότε οφείλεις να τον συλλάβεις ΝΟΜΙΜΑ. Σου κλέβει το πρόγραμμα; Κρίμα! Δεν μπορείς να ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙΣ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΠΡΟΦΑΣΗ. Γιατί αυτά είναι πρόφαση, είναι περιορισμός της ελευθερίας μου και της ιδιωτικότητάς μου. 
> 
> Όταν είμαι στο σπίτι μου και διαβάζω αυτό το τάδε πολιτικό site, δεν θέλω ένα log να γράφει για παράδειγμα www.pasok.gr ή ότι είδα το βυζί της Μαντόνα με τη ΠΡΟΦΑΣΗ ότι κάποιος κλέβει σε κάποιους την πνευματική τους περιουσία. Δηλαδή τι; να μας βάλουν και όλους ένα transpoder που δίνει την ανα πάσα στιγμή θέση μας στο κόσμο ώστε να ξέρουν ποιος έκλεψε τη τράπεζα; Δε κλέβουν όλοι τράπεζες, και αυτοί που κλέβουν, θα ξέρουν πώς να παραβιάσουν αυτή τη τεχνολογία.


Αυτό θα μας το λύσει ο δικαστής και οι δικηγόροι, 




> Θα τους τάραζε τα κυκλάκια τους που είπε και ο Αρχιμήδης, γιατί θα έπρεπε να αποδείξει ότι όντως τη κλέψαν και ότι είναι ΑΥΤΟΣ που το έκανε για να επέμβει ο εισαγγελέας. Ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να προστατέψει λοιπόν το χρήστη, θα είναι να μην κρατάει τέτοια logs.


Ειναι υποχρεωμένος απο τον νόμο να κρατάει Logs το σε ποιόν είχε δώσει το ip εκείνη την στιγμή




> Αυτά δεν είναι logs, αυτά γίνονται εκείνη την ώρα, δεν καταγράφονται. Αν βγεις από το μουλάρι, δεν υπάρχει πουθενά πληροφορία για 5 χρόνια ότι τα είπες.


ποίος σου είπε οτι δεν καταγράφονται, το μουλάρι έχει την δυνατότητα να κρατάει Log file, αν εγώ θέλω το βάζω.
Για το μουλάρι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει τα 5 χρόνια,  απο το μουλάρι απλά θα πάρει το ip,  και μετά θα ψάξει ποιός είχε αυτό το Ip, έχει 5 χρόνια καιρό!






> Είναι ο ρουφιάνος, ο μεγάλος αδελφός, είναι ο περιορισμός των ατομικών μας ελευθεριών και παγίδευσή μας. Είναι η συλλογή προσωπικών πληροφοριών, είναι η μελέτη του πώς επιδράς με το περιβάλλον σου. Είναι η καταγραφή των μπιχεβιοριστικών σου πατερνών στη βάση εξωτερικών ερεθισμάτων.


Δεν διαφωνώ, το θέμα είναι οτι είναι εδώ για να μείνει, και δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με το Internet, αλλά αυτό είναι ενα άλλο θέμα!

----------


## chatasos

Φίλε Pelasgian, υπέρμαχε της ελευθερίας (και όχι της ασυδοσίας θέλω να πιστεύω), μια -σχετικά- απλή ερώτηση:
Αν αποφάσιζες να ανοίξεις έναν isp, τι logs (θέλω ΑΚΡΙΒΗ στοιχεία) θα κρατούσες για τους χρήστες σου?

----------


## pelasgian

Αυτή η ερώτηση δεν απαντιέται (τουλάχιστον από εμένα), κυρίως γιατί εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες σχετικά με την τελική υλοποίηση του τι θα κρατήσεις καταγεγραμμένο. Δεν είναι η φύση των logs που με ενοχλεί, είναι η ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ των αρχείων σε βάθος χρόνου, η οποία ρυθμίζεται ΝΟΜΙΚΑ, καθώς και η μη τεχνική τους χρήση. 

Το νομικό πλαίσιο αναφέρει ένα τεράστιο βάθος χρόνου (5 χρόνια). Η σωστή λειτουργεία ενός συστήματος απαιτεί ένα τεράστιο αριθμό logs για τη σωστή λειτουργεία του, ΑΛΛΑ σίγουρα όχι σε βάθος χρόνου 5 ετών. Επιπλέον αυτά θα πρέπει να είναι διαθέσιμα ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ στις αρχές σε εξαιρετικά σοβαρές περιπτώσεις και όχι σε αστικές υποθέσεις (μου έκλεψε ο πιτσιρικάς το dvd) ενώ ο τρόπος παράδοσης και οι συνθήκες θα πρέπει να ορίζονται σαφέστατα και από το νόμο, αλλά και το κανονισμό της εταιρείας.

Επιπλέον, θα φρόντιζα ώστε οι βάσεις δεδομένων που κρατούν τα στοιχεία μεταγωγής δεδομένων να είναι ορθογωνικές με αυτές της χρήσης του δικτύου από τους χρηστες και ασυνδύαστες με τις βάσεις δεδομένων του λογιστηρίου που περιέχουν τα στοιχεία του χρήστη. 

Το scada του δικτύου με τα user-logs και τα client details θα τα έβαζα στην αρμοδιότητα διαφορετικών ανθρώπων και με σαφέστατη εντολή/δομή/επιχειρηματική ηθική να μένουν ασυνδύαστα.

----------


## John_Nastos

> Ο ISP καταγράφει τις δικές μου κινήσεις, γιατί παρακαλουθεί τη ροή πληροφοριών του δικού μου προσωπικού υπολογιστή που βρίσκεται στο σπίτι μου. Η καταγραφή της μίας και συγκεκριμένης διευθύνσης IP που αντιστοιχεί στον προσωπικό υπολογιστή μου που περιέχει τα προσωπικά μου αρχεία και βρίσκεται στο προσωπικό μου χώρο καθώς και των δεδομένων που εγώ ανταλλάσω μέσω αυτού είναι παρακολούθηση. Αν δεν είναι και είναι απλή καταγραφή αριθμών, τότε δεν είναι και η παρακολούθηση της κρεβατοκάμαράς μου που βρίσκεται σε μία συγκεκριμένη διεύθυνση με τηλεφακό που αποτυπώνει οπτικές πληροφορίες σε έναν οπτικό ανιχνευτή που τις μετατρέπει σε «αριθμούς» (και μάλιστα μη ακριβείς, καθότι χρησιμοποιεί αφαιρετική συμπίεση.)


 

Κοίταξε περισσότερο δεν μπορώ να το αναλύσω το θέμα. Λες ότι παρακολουθεί τον Η/Υ σου που περιέχει προσωπικά δεδομένα. Εγώ σου λέω ότι τον ISP δεν τον ενδιαφέρει τι έχεις μέσα στον Η/Υ σου, ούτε είναι σε θέση να γνωρίζει. Αν χρειαστεί, είναι σε θέση να διασταυρώσει με ποιον Η/Υ συνδέθηκες μέσω του δικτύου του ISP, αλλά σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν γνωρίζει τι μετέφερες. Ούτε βέβαια κάθεται ο ISP να ψάχνει μία-μία ποιες σελίδες επισκέφθηκες. Με λίγα λόγια για τον ISP το ότι στις 28/1/2005 από τις 15:00 μέχρι τις 19:00 σου είχε αποδωθεί η IP 196.145.23.46 και αντάλλαξες δεδομένα (έστω 320 MB) με τερματικό που είχε IP 64.38.145.2 ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. Δεν δύναται να γνωρίζει ο ISP τι ακριβώς ήταν αυτά τα 320 MB (μπορεί να ήταν αρχεία μιας ταινίας ή ενός τραγουδιού mp3 ή ο τελευταίος οδηγός της nVIDIA), γι' αυτόν ήταν μια ακολουθία από άσσους και μηδενικά.





> Καμία πράξη, νόμιμη ή παράνομη, ηθική ή ανήθικη δεν δικαιολογεί ή επιτρέπει την τέλεση μίας παράνομης πράξης. Η παρακολούθηση των χρηστών στη βάση νόμου που ΥΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΗΚΕ στην Ελληνική κυβέρνηση από ξένα συμφέροντα δήθεν κατά της τρομοκρατίας είναι αντισυνταγματική και «χτυπάει» σε πολλά άρθρα του Συντάγματος, όχι ένα.


 

Πιστεύω να συμφωνούμε ότι αυτό που κάνει ο ISP δεν είναι παράνομο (αν ήταν θα μπορούσες να καταθέσεις αγωγή εναντίον του). Τώρα αν εσύ πιστεύεις ότι είναι άδικο ή αντισυνταγματικό, ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕ αλλαγή του νομοθετικού πλαισίου ώστε να αφαιρεθεί η δυνατότητα να διατηρεί log files. Μέχρι τότε όμως δεν μπορείς να λες ότι είναι παράνομο. Αν αλλάξει ο νόμος τότε θα είμαι μαζί σου. Αν νομίζεις ότι υπαγορεύτηκε η νομοθεσία αυτή από ξένα συμφέροντα, τότε άσκησε κριτική στους εκλεγμένους νομοθέτες που επέτρεψαν να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο.







> Ο ισχυρισμός ότι η αναίρεση των συνταγματικών μας δικαιωμάτων γίνεται για την προσωρινή μας ασφάλεια, πέφτει στη περίπτωση αυτού που είχε πει ο:
> 
> "Those who would give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety" - Ben Franklin
> 
> Και εδώ μιλάμε για ΥΠΟΘΕΤΙΚΗ περίπτωση παροχή ασφάλειας, ούτε καν χειροπιαστή ασφάλεια.


 

Δεν ισχυρίστηκα εγώ ότι γίνεται για την ασφάλεια κανενός. Είπα όμως ότι εκτός από ενοχοποιητικό στοιχείο (όπως πολλοί φοβούνται) θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει και ως ΑΠενοχοποιητικό στοιχείο, αλλά αυτό το προσπερνούν οι περισσότεροι. Έρχεται αύριο η Sony και λέει στη Forthnet ότι ο χρήστης με την τάδε IP παραβίασε τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα της. H forthnet ισχυρίζεται ότι εσύ ήσουν αυτός ο χρήστης. Δεν θα ήταν χρήσιμο να υπάρχει το log file και να τους πεις ορίστε κύριοι, κάνετε λάθος, εμένα ποτέ δεν μου αποδόθηκε αυτή η IP.






> Πώς θα ήταν δηλαδή;


 
Θα ήταν ένα μέρος όπου ο καθένας θα μπορούσε να κάνει οτιδήποτε χωρίς να αφήνει ίχνη. Και βέβαια κανένα πρόβλημα με αυτό, όλοι θέλουμε απόλυτη ελευθερία. Το πρόβλημα αρχίζει όμως όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με αξιόποινες πράξεις. Και τέτοιες γίνονται ΚΑΙ στο διαδίκτυο πλέον πολλές. Από πορνογραφικό υλικό με ανήλικους, κυκλώματα υποκλοπής ευαίσθητων προσωπικών δεδομένων (αριθμοί πιστωτικών καρτών, διευθύνσεις e-mail, τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς, αριθμούς κοινωνικής ασφάλισης, αριθμούς τραπεζικών λογαριασμών κλπ.), κακόβουλους χάκερς που εξαπολύουν επιθέσεις ενάντια σε διάφορες διαδικτυακές υπηρεσίες και η λίστα μπορεί να μεγαλώνει συνεχώς. Αν λοιπόν μαζί με τους νομοταγείς χρήστες, κινούνται και όλοι αυτοί χωρίς να αφήνουν πουθενά κανενα ίχνος ή αποδεικτικό στοιχείο τότε πως θα εντοπιστούν μέσα στο σωρό; Μάλλον θα μείνουν ατιμώρητοι. Έτσι όμως το internet θα γίνει τελικά καλύτερο ή χειρότερο; Αυτή είναι λοιπόν, κατά τη γνώμη μου, η χρησιμότητα των αρχείων αυτών. Κάθε επιχείρηση διατηρεί αρχεία και πρακτικά. Ειδικότερα οι φορείς τηλεπικοινωνιών διαχειρίζονται ευαίσθητες πληροφορίες, σύμφωνοι. Όμως είναι στο χέρι μας να διασφαλίσουμε με το κατάλληλο νομοθετικό πλάνο ότι οι πληροφορίες αυτές θα διαχειρίζονται προσεκτικά. Δεν νομίζω ότι η λύση είναι η κατάργηση κάθε αρχείου. Και ο ΟΤΕ θα διατηρήσει αρχεία για τα τηλεφωνήματα που έκανες όπωε και ο ISP για τις διευθύνσεις με τις οποίες επικοινώνησες. Όμως ούτε ο ΟΤΕ γνωρίζει τι είπες στο τηλέφωνο (αν γνώριζε τότε θα μιλούσαμε για υποκλοπή), ούτε ο ISP γνωρίζει τι είδους αρχεία διακίνησες.

----------


## bixlibidias

Επειδή καταντάει λίγο κουραστικό να λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια και κάποιοι να μην καταλαβαίνουν ή να κάνουν πως δεν καταλαβαίνουν επειδή δεν μπορεί να παραδεχτούν πως έχουν κάνει κάποιο λάθος ή κάτι δεν το ξέρουν καλά, θα το πω άλλη μια φορά (και με κεφαλαία) και ελπίζω να γίνει κατανοητό.

ΤΑ AUTHENTICATION/ACCOUNTING LOGS ΤΩΝ ISP ΔΕΝ ΚΡΑΤΑΝΕ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ "ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΕ" ΚΑΙ "ΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΕ" Ο ΚΑΘΕ USER.

Τώρα αν κάποιοι που προφανώς δεν είναι άσχετοι (βάσει αυτών που λένε πως πρεσβεύουν τουλάχιστον) δεν μπορούν να το καταλάβουν αυτό, νομίζω είναι πρόβλημά τους.

Η ουσία εδώ δεν είναι ούτε να καταλήξουμε στο ότι το κακό internet έχει μπει μέσα στο βρακί μας και παίρνει μάτι, ούτε βέβαια να πούμε πως όλα είναι ρόδινα και λειτουργούν τέλεια.
Η ουσία είναι να είμαστε ακριβείς σε αυτά που λέμε, ώστε κάποιος που τα διαβάζει και προσπαθεί να μάθει κάτι και να βγάλει ένα συμπέρασμα, να βγάλει το σωστό και να ξέρει από που πρέπει να φυλάγεται και τι να προσέχει.




> Σοβαρά, γιατί δεν μας εξηγείς γιατί; Ακούγεται πολύ Οργουελικά χουντοφασιστικό και ντρέπεσαι; Θυμίζει λίγο τις διπλωμένες εφημερίδες επί χούντας και κάνει «αντιτουριστικούς» συνηρμούς; Και τέλως πάντων εσύ τι συμφέροντα εξυπηρετείς; Εγώ γράφω στην υπογραφή μου Open Source, GNU, FSF, να σου πω επιπροσθέτως και FFII, EFF. Εσύ τι εκπροσωπείς;


Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί εγώ πρέπει να πρεσβεύω κάτι για να μιλήσω, όπως επίσης τι μπορεί να σημαίνει για σένα το ότι έγραψες 5 λεξούλες...
Να αρχίσω να γράφω κι εγώ να δούμε τι συμπέρασμα θα βγάλεις:

LINUX, CISCO, WIN98SE, PHP, AMIGA500, FORTRAN, JAVA, CCIE, BNC, AGB, CNN...

Εντάξει τώρα; Έβγαλες συμπέρασμα για μένα και τις φασιστικές μου τάσεις (?!)...

Φασιστικό φίλε μου είναι να θέλεις να περάσεις ντε και καλά τις απόψεις σου επειδή εκπροσωπείς και καλά κάτι (αλήθεια, ποιός σε έχει ορίσει επρόσωπο όλων αυτών των ωραίων επαναστατικοεπιστημονικών όρων??).
Εγώ απλά λέω την άποψή μου χωρίς να πρεσβεύω/εκπροσωπώ κανέναν.

Ζητάω συγγνώμη από τους άλλους φίλους που απαντάω επί προσωπικού (και που προφανώς δεν είναι κάτι που τους ενδιαφέρει) αλλά δεν μπορούσα να αφήσω να αιωρούνται τέτοια σχόλια προς εμένα. Δε θα δώσω συνέχεια στο θέμα. Αν οι δικές μού απόψεις είναι φασιστικές (!!!!) φαίνεται από τα post μου και μπορεί ο καθένας να το κρίνει...

----------


## chatasos

Όπως περίπου ανέφερε και ο John_Nastos, τα περισσότερα ξεκινούν από εμάς τους ίδιους.

Αν εμείς δεν θέλαμε να το παίξουμε έξυπνοι και να ψάχνουμε τρόπους να "καταστρέψουμε" τον διπλανό μας, δεν θα υπήρχε και λόγος να παρθούν και όλα αυτά τα "περίεργα" μέτρα από τους providers, οι οποίοι (ή κάποιοι άλλοι) ψάχνουν αφορμή για τέτοια θέματα.

Όσο θα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που σκέφτονται το "κακό" του διπλανού τους, θα υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που θα προσπαθούν να τους "εμποδίσουν", μέσα στους οποίους θα υπάρχουν κάποιοι που προσπαθούν να το εκμεταλλευτούν δηλαδή οι παραπάνω που σκέφτονται το "κακό" του διπλανού τους, οπότε θα υπάρχουν και άλλοι που προσπαθούν να εμποδίσουν αυτούς, κοκ......

Η μαύρη loopα της ανθρώπινης φύσης σε όλο της το μεγαλείο...

----------


## pelasgian

> ΤΑ AUTHENTICATION/ACCOUNTING LOGS ΤΩΝ ISP ΔΕΝ ΚΡΑΤΑΝΕ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ "ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΕ" ΚΑΙ "ΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΕ" Ο ΚΑΘΕ USER.


Αυτό πώς το ξέρεις; Ποια θέση ευθύνης σε κυβερνητικές υπηρεσίες ή ως υπάλληλος ISP σου επιτρέπει να γνωρίζεις ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ σχετικά με ΟΛΟΥΣ τους ελληνικούς ISP. Αν διαβάσεις στο www.eff.org θα δεις ότι υπάρχει συζήτηση όπου και συζητιέται η συνταγματικότητα του να δίνουν οι ISP τα logs των πελατών τους στις μυστικές υπηρεσίες χωρίς ένταλμα. Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό απαντά και πολλές απορείες σχετικά με το τι κρατάει ένας ISP και τι όχι. 




> Η ουσία εδώ δεν είναι ούτε να καταλήξουμε στο ότι το κακό internet έχει μπει μέσα στο βρακί μας και παίρνει μάτι, ούτε βέβαια να πούμε πως όλα είναι ρόδινα και λειτουργούν τέλεια.


Εγώ μίλησα για συγκεκριμένα πράγματα, δεν είπα ότι το internet είναι κακό. Το internet είναι εξαιρετικά καλό όπως φτιάχτηκε αρχικά και Οργουελικό όπως κάποιοι το καταντήσαν στην Ελλάδα. 

Συγκεκριμένα είπα ότι το να συνδυάζονται τα αρχεία SCADA του δικτύου, με τα internet user logs και τα πελατολόγια είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ, επίσης το να δίδονται ΑΥΤΑ τα αρχεία στον οποιονδήποτε κρατικό/μη κρατικό φορέα ΧΩΡΙΣ να είναι ΝΟΜΙΚΑ ορισμένη η διαδικασία παράδοσης και οι αρμοδιότητα αυτών που τα παραλαμβάνουν και χωρίς να υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα προτόκολλα παράδοσης είναι ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ. Τέλος ότι αυτά τα αρχεία παραμένουν για ΠΕΝΤΕ τουλάχιστον χρόνια ως απαίτηση του νόμου (και υποθέτω επ'αόριστον στη πράξη, γιατί με δεδομένα τα μέσα αποθήκευσης αυτό είναι τεχνικά αστείο) είναι ΑΝΤΙΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ. Ακόμα και τα εγκλήματα κατά της ζωής παραγράφονται μετά από 20 χρόνια. 




> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί εγώ πρέπει να πρεσβεύω κάτι για να μιλήσω, όπως επίσης τι μπορεί να σημαίνει για σένα το ότι έγραψες 5 λεξούλες...


Δεν νομίζω ότι η παρουσία σου είναι συμπτωματική, χωρίς φυσικά να υπονοώ ότι πρέπει να φύγεις ή ότι ο οποιοσδήποτε δεν μπορεί να εκφράσει όποια γνώμη θέλει, ακόμα και αυτές που θεωρούνται δεσποτικές, αντισυνταγματικές και ως υπεράσπιση σκοτεινών συμφερόντων. Τέλος, κάποιος μπορεί να εκφράσει φαστιστικές απόψεις, χωρίς ο ίδιος να είναι φασίστας με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο που ένας έξυπνος μπορεί να πει κατ'εξαίρεση μία βλακεία. Επειδή το ανάποδο είναι αδύνατον, στη συστηματικότητα φαίνεται η πραγματική προσωπικότητα του ανθρώπου.

----------


## pelasgian

> Πιστεύω να συμφωνούμε ότι αυτό που κάνει ο ISP δεν είναι παράνομο (αν ήταν θα μπορούσες να καταθέσεις αγωγή εναντίον του). Τώρα αν εσύ πιστεύεις ότι είναι άδικο ή αντισυνταγματικό, ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕ αλλαγή του νομοθετικού πλαισίου ώστε να αφαιρεθεί η δυνατότητα να διατηρεί log files. Μέχρι τότε όμως δεν μπορείς να λες ότι είναι παράνομο. Αν αλλάξει ο νόμος τότε θα είμαι μαζί σου. Αν νομίζεις ότι υπαγορεύτηκε η νομοθεσία αυτή από ξένα συμφέροντα, τότε άσκησε κριτική στους εκλεγμένους νομοθέτες που επέτρεψαν να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο.


Δεν έχω έννομο συμφέρον ακόμα για να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν έπεσα θύμα κακών υπηρεσιών από τον παροχέα μου, τον οποίο και εκτιμώ λόγω του ακαδημαϊκού του υποβάθρου. Εκείνο το οποίο είπα (αν θυμάσαι ανέφερα εδάφια του Συντάγματος) είναι ότι ο νόμος που επιτρέπει στους ISPs να κρατάνε, να συνδυάζουν και να παραδίδουν σε τρίτα μη κυβερνητικά μέρη τα αρχεία τους πρέπει να αναθεωρηθεί, γιατί επιτρέπει, χωρίς αυτός να είναι ο σκοπός του, συμπεριφορές που είναι αντισυνταγματικές. Οι ISPs μπορεί να μην παρανομούν κατά το γράμμα του νόμου, αλλά βρίσκονται σε ηθικό έλειμμα αναφορικά με το πνεύμα του, όπως και αυτό του συντάγματος.

----------


## bixlibidias

> Αυτό πώς το ξέρεις; Ποια θέση ευθύνης σε κυβερνητικές υπηρεσίες ή ως υπάλληλος ISP σου επιτρέπει να γνωρίζεις ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ σχετικά με ΟΛΟΥΣ τους ελληνικούς ISP. Αν διαβάσεις στο www.eff.org θα δεις ότι υπάρχει συζήτηση όπου και συζητιέται η συνταγματικότητα του να δίνουν οι ISP τα logs των πελατών τους στις μυστικές υπηρεσίες χωρίς ένταλμα. Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό απαντά και πολλές απορείες σχετικά με το τι κρατάει ένας ISP και τι όχι.


Εγώ αυτό είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω πως κρατάνε οι isp και νομίζω πως και άλλοι εκτός από μένα το επιβεβαιώνουν. Δε χρειάζεται να είσαι υπάλληλος κάποιου για να ξέρεις πως λειτουργούν τα πράγματα. Αρκεί να διαβάσεις λίγο σχετικά...
Επίσης εγώ δεν είπα πουθενά πως είναι συνταγματικό/νόμιμο να δίνονται τα όποια logs σε μυστικές υπηρεσίες/όπου αλλού χωρίς ένταλμα. Αν μιλάμε για τέτοια γεγονότα κι εγώ μαζί σου είμαι (όπως όλοι φαντάζομαι).
Πάντως τα logs που οι isp είναι υποχρεωμένοι από το νόμο να κρατάνε για 5 χρόνια είναι της μορφής που ανέφερα κι εγώ και πολλοί άλλοι φίλοι. Τώρα αν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει τέτοιος νόμος, εμένα το σχόλιο του φίλου chatasos με καλύπτει απόλυτα.




> Εγώ μίλησα για συγκεκριμένα πράγματα, δεν είπα ότι το internet είναι κακό. Το internet είναι εξαιρετικά καλό όπως φτιάχτηκε αρχικά και Οργουελικό όπως κάποιοι το καταντήσαν στην Ελλάδα.


Δε διαφώνησα σε τίποτε από όλα τα παραπάνω... Βέβαια δεν πιστεύω πως αυτά που αναφέρεις γίνονται μόνο στην Ελλάδα. Για να είμαι ακριβής πιστεύω πως σε αυτό τον τομέα (την παράνομη συλλογή/αξιολόγηση στοιχείων για εμπορικούς σκοπούς) η Ελλάδα ακολουθεί από μακριά.
Αυτά όμως δε γίνονται χρησιμοποιώντας τα logs για τα οποία συζητάμε και τα οποία είναι υποχρεωτικό από το νόμο να τα έχουν οι providers. 




> Συγκεκριμένα είπα ότι το να συνδυάζονται τα αρχεία SCADA του δικτύου, με τα internet user logs και τα πελατολόγια είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ, επίσης το να δίδονται ΑΥΤΑ τα αρχεία στον οποιονδήποτε κρατικό/μη κρατικό φορέα ΧΩΡΙΣ να είναι ΝΟΜΙΚΑ ορισμένη η διαδικασία παράδοσης και οι αρμοδιότητα αυτών που τα παραλαμβάνουν και χωρίς να υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα προτόκολλα παράδοσης είναι ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ. Τέλος ότι αυτά τα αρχεία παραμένουν για ΠΕΝΤΕ τουλάχιστον χρόνια ως απαίτηση του νόμου (και υποθέτω επ'αόριστον στη πράξη, γιατί με δεδομένα τα μέσα αποθήκευσης αυτό είναι τεχνικά αστείο) είναι ΑΝΤΙΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ. Ακόμα και τα εγκλήματα κατά της ζωής παραγράφονται μετά από 20 χρόνια.


Ας γίνω κουραστικός και ας επαναλάβω πως αυτή η πληροφορία στην οποία αναφέρεσαι δεν περιέχεται στα logs που ζητάει η πολιτεία από τους isp. Αν συνδιάσεις βέβαια αυτά τα στοιχεία με άλλα (που έχουν συλλεχθεί παράνομα) πιθανόν να καταλήξουμε εκεί που λες. Αλλά άλλο το ένα, άλλο το άλλο. Είναι σαν το μαχαίρι που μπορεί να αλείψεις βούτυρο με αυτό αλλά μπορείς και να σκοτώσεις άνθρωπο.





> Δεν νομίζω ότι η παρουσία σου είναι συμπτωματική, χωρίς φυσικά να υπονοώ ότι πρέπει να φύγεις ή ότι ο οποιοσδήποτε δεν μπορεί να εκφράσει όποια γνώμη θέλει, ακόμα και αυτές που θεωρούνται δεσποτικές, αντισυνταγματικές και ως υπεράσπιση σκοτεινών συμφερόντων. Τέλος, κάποιος μπορεί να εκφράσει φαστιστικές απόψεις, χωρίς ο ίδιος να είναι φασίστας με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο που ένας έξυπνος μπορεί να πει κατ'εξαίρεση μία βλακεία. Επειδή το ανάποδο είναι αδύνατον, στη συστηματικότητα φαίνεται η πραγματική προσωπικότητα του ανθρώπου.


Κανενός η παρουσία σε τέτοια μέρη δεν είναι συμπτωματική... Κανείς δεν είδε φως και μπήκε. Ο καθένας έχει τους λόγους του και πιστεύω πως κανείς άλλος δεν μπορεί να τους ξέρει. Αν εσένα σε βολεύει αυτός με τον οποίο διαφωνείς να είναι εγκάθετος και να εξυπηρετεί συμφέροντα κάποιου, μπορείς να το πιστεύεις ελεύθερα. Μπορεί να σου αρέσει ο ρόλος του Robin Hood. Εγώ δεν έψαξα να βρω ποιός είσαι και από που, γιατί αυτό που με ενδιέφερε ήταν να δω-αξιολογήσω-απαντήσω σε αυτά που λες και όχι γιατί τα λες.
Το ότι προσπαθώ να σου εξηγήσω εδώ και 3-4 posts πως τα logs που αναφέρονται εδώ (το λέω 3η/4η φορά μέσα στο ίδιο post!!!) δεν περιλαμβάνουν τέτοιες πληροφορίες δε νομίζω πως δείχνει ότι είμαι εδώ να στηρίξω το συμφέρον κάποιου (ποιού αλήθεια???). Ο μόνος λόγος είναι να ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει για να μπορούμε να το αντιμετωπίσουμε σωστά. Στο κάτω κάτω δε βρίσκω το λόγο να πρέπει ένας isp να απολογηθεί μέσω ενός forum για κάτι που είναι υποχρεωμένος από το νόμο να κάνει (αν αυτό υπονοείς πως κάνω εγώ)...

----------


## pelasgian

Μπορείς να μου απαντήσεις τότε σε δύο ερωτήματα με διαφορετικό τρόπο από αυτόν που απαντώ εγώ;

1) γιατί επικοινωνεί η τάδε κινηματρογραφική εταιρεία με τον δήνα παροχό, εφόσον ο παροχός δεν δίνει τα στοιχεία στην κινηματογραφική εταιρεία;
2) γιατί ο παροχός διακόπτει την παροχή υπηρεσιών διαδικτύου στον πελάτη του, αφού δεν γνωρίζει παρά μόνο το ip του χρήστη εκείνη την ώρα και μέρα, άρα δεν μπορεί να διαπιστώσει αν όντως ευσταθεί ο ισχυρισμός της εταιρείας;

Δικές μου απάντησεις:
1) διότι με τη κατάλληλη φοβέρα/αντίτιμο, ο παροχός δίνει τα στοιχεία του χρήστη.
2) διότι ο παροχός γνωρίζει πολύ περισσότερα από την IP του χρήστη εκείνη τη στιγμή.

Δώσε μου άλλες απαντήσεις, και θα αποφύγουμε τις περιττές επαναλήψεις. 
Τα στοιχεία για τη στοιχειοθέτηση των απόψεων μου προκύπτουν από μελέτη δεδομένων που παρέχονται από οργανισμούς διεθνούς κύρους και τους οποίους προανέφερα (κυρίως fsf, eff, ffii) και με σύγκριση αυτού που γίνεται και είναι γνωστό, με τις επιταγές του συντάγματος, οπότε ο καθένας μπορεί να ακολουθήσει το συλλογισμό μου και να βγάλει τα δικά του συμπεράσματα. 

Τα δικά σου είναι «από πράγματα που διάβασες»; Θέλει να μας δώσεις πιο λεπτομερείς πηγές; Επίσης, η επίκλυση αυθεντίας γίνεται με τη προϋπόθεση ότι κάποιος μπορεί να συστηθεί επισήμως και όχι ανώνυμα; Το «ξέρεις ποιος είμαι εγώ;» έχει νόημα όταν μπορείς να απαντήσεις στην ερώτηση «όχι, ποιος είσαι;» 

Γιατί εναντιώνεσαι στο δικαίωμα των Ελλήνων πολιτών να είναι ανώνυμοι, εφόσον επιθυμείς ο ίδιος να παραμείνεις ανώνυμος; Γιατί δεν μας λες φέρει πειν ότι είσαι (π.χ. στο τεχνικό ή στο νομικό τμήμα κάποιου παροχού :Wink:  Εγώ δεν αποκλείω 60.000 αναγνώσεις του παρόντος νήματος να κινητοποίησαν κάποιους να «διορθώσουν» κάποιες προσλαμβάνουσες παραστάσεις. Δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι το κάνεις εσύ, αλλά δεν είναι θεωρητικά αδύνατον.

Επιπλέον, πρέπει οι δύο προαναφερόμενοι να συμφωνήσουν μεταξύ τους αν ο παροχός κρατάει μόνο το IP του χρήστη ή και το που συνδέεται, και επιπλέον να μας πούνε από πού το ξέρουν. Εγώ έδωσα τα στοιχεία μου, περιμένω τα δικά σας, όπως και φαντάζομαι και χιλιάδες άλλοι χρήστες του internet.

----------


## bixlibidias

> Μπορείς να μου απαντήσεις τότε σε δύο ερωτήματα με διαφορετικό τρόπο από αυτόν που απαντώ εγώ;
> 
> 1) γιατί επικοινωνεί η τάδε κινηματρογραφική εταιρεία με τον δήνα παροχό, εφόσον ο παροχός δεν δίνει τα στοιχεία στην κινηματογραφική εταιρεία;
> 2) γιατί ο παροχός διακόπτει την παροχή υπηρεσιών διαδικτύου στον πελάτη του, αφού δεν γνωρίζει παρά μόνο το ip του χρήστη εκείνη την ώρα και μέρα, άρα δεν μπορεί να διαπιστώσει αν όντως ευσταθεί ο ισχυρισμός της εταιρείας;
> 
> Δικές μου απάντησεις:
> 1) διότι με τη κατάλληλη φοβέρα/αντίτιμο, ο παροχός δίνει τα στοιχεία του χρήστη.
> 2) διότι ο παροχός γνωρίζει πολύ περισσότερα από την IP του χρήστη εκείνη τη στιγμή.


1) Για να φοβερήσει την εταιρεία η οποία με τη σειρά της θα φοβερήσει το χρήστη και αυτός θα διακόψει τις "παράνομες" πράξεις εις βάρος της κινηματογραφικής. Το να πάρει η κινηματογραφική τα στοιχεία του χρήστη είναι επικίνδυνο για τον isp (παράνομο) και άχρηστο για την κινηματογραφική, εφόσον δεν μπορεί να τα χρησιμοποιήσει σε δικαστήριο (τα έχει λάβει παράνομα). Κάνω κάποιο λάθος μέχρι εδώ? (νομικά δεν ξέρω αλλά νομίζω πως ισχύει οτι δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις σε δίκη στοιχεία που έχεις λάβει παρανόμως...)
2) Η διακοπή είναι λάθος του isp (κατά τη γνώμη μου κίνηση πανικού) και νομίζω πως αυτό ήταν το βασικό συμπέρασμα που βγήκε από τις ~50 σελίδες εδωμέσα. Αυτό που κάνουν συνήθως οι isp είναι να στείλουν mail που αναφέρουν πως ειδοποιήθηκαν από κάπου πως ο χρήστης έκανε "παράνομες" πράξεις. Δεν το ξέρουν και δεν τους ενδιαφέρει αν αυτές όντως έγιναν. Ενημερώνουν όμως τον πελάτη γιατί αν η κινηματογραφική στραφεί νομικά εναντίον του και αναγκαστούν (από εισαγγελέα) να δώσουν τα στοιχεία που έχουν, αυτά ΣΕ ΣΥΝΔΙΑΣΜΟ με τα στοιχεία που έχει η κινηματογραφική (ποιά IP και πότε μπήκε στον server της και κατέβασε την ταινία) μπορούν να τον καταδικάσουν. (Αυτό που σου είπα και πριν σχετικά με το συνδιασμό των logs με άλλα στοιχεία για εμπορικούς σκοπούς).




> Δώσε μου άλλες απαντήσεις, και θα αποφύγουμε τις περιττές επαναλήψεις.


Σε κάλυψαν οι απαντήσεις μου?




> Τα στοιχεία για τη στοιχειοθέτηση των απόψεων μου προκύπτουν από μελέτη δεδομένων που παρέχονται από οργανισμούς διεθνούς κύρους και τους οποίους προανέφερα (κυρίως fsf, eff, ffii) και με σύγκριση αυτού που γίνεται και είναι γνωστό, με τις επιταγές του συντάγματος, οπότε ο καθένας μπορεί να ακολουθήσει το συλλογισμό μου και να βγάλει τα δικά του συμπεράσματα. 
> 
> Τα δικά σου είναι «από πράγματα που διάβασες»; Θέλει να μας δώσεις πιο λεπτομερείς πηγές; Επίσης, η επίκλυση αυθεντίας γίνεται με τη προϋπόθεση ότι κάποιος μπορεί να συστηθεί επισήμως και όχι ανώνυμα; Το «ξέρεις ποιος είμαι εγώ;» έχει νόημα όταν μπορείς να απαντήσεις στην ερώτηση «όχι, ποιος είσαι;»


Πότε επικαλέστηκα πως είμαι αυθεντία σε κάτι? Μπορείς απλά να μπεις π.χ. στο www.cisco.com και να δεις την μορφή των authentication/accounting logs που στέλνουν σε έναν radius server. Δε νομίζω πως είπα κάτι διαφορετικό/παραπάνω από αυτά που είπαν και άλλοι φίλοι εδωμέσα και μάλιστα δε νομίζω να είχα πουθενά ύφος "ξέρεις ποιός είμαι εγώ". Ίσα ίσα ουτε τίτλους αναφώνησα, ούτε είπα πως πρεσβεύω κάτι και μάλιστα σχολίασα (με κάπως ειρωνικό τρόπο οφείλω να παραδεχτώ) τις δικές σου ανάλογες αναφορές για το τι πρεσβεύεις.




> Γιατί εναντιώνεσαι στο δικαίωμα των Ελλήνων πολιτών να είναι ανώνυμοι, εφόσον επιθυμείς ο ίδιος να παραμείνεις ανώνυμος; Γιατί δεν μας λες φέρει πειν ότι είσαι (π.χ. στο τεχνικό ή στο νομικό τμήμα κάποιου παροχού Εγώ δεν αποκλείω 60.000 αναγνώσεις του παρόντος νήματος να κινητοποίησαν κάποιους να «διορθώσουν» κάποιες προσλαμβάνουσες παραστάσεις. Δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι το κάνεις εσύ, αλλά δεν είναι θεωρητικά αδύνατον.


Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω που εναντιώθηκα στην ανωνυμία. Πραγματικά θα ήθελα να μου υποδείξεις το σημείο που έχω κάνει κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί θα πρέπει να αρχίσω να ανησυχώ για το αν μπορώ να εκφράζομαι σωστά γραπτώς (χωρίς καμία δόση ειρωνίας). Εκτός αν ως επωνυμία/άρση ανωνυμίας εννοείς την καταγραφή μιας IP διεύθυνσης, που ακόμα και σε αυτό όμως εγώ δεν έχω εκφέρει την άποψή μου μετά από τόσα posts. 
Το μόνο που λέω τόση ώρα είναι ΤΙ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ πληροφορία περιλαμβάνουν τα περιβόητα logs για τα οποία συζητάμε και τίποτα παραπάνω.
(Το μόνο σχόλιο που έκανα ήταν πως μία αιτιολόγηση για την ύπαρξη των logs που με κάλυπτε ήταν το σχόλιο ενός άλλου φίλου που ανέφερε ότι όλα ξεκινούν από την ανθρώπινη φύση...)




> Επιπλέον, πρέπει οι δύο προαναφερόμενοι να συμφωνήσουν μεταξύ τους αν ο παροχός κρατάει μόνο το IP του χρήστη ή και το που συνδέεται, και επιπλέον να μας πούνε από πού το ξέρουν. Εγώ έδωσα τα στοιχεία μου, περιμένω τα δικά σας, όπως και φαντάζομαι και χιλιάδες άλλοι χρήστες του internet.


Όταν λες για δύο προαναφερόμενους σε ποιόν άλλο αναφέρεσαι? Μέχρι στιγμής νόμιζα πως αναφέρεσαι μόνο σε μένα. Τελοσπάντων έτσι κι αλλιώς εγώ μόνο για τον εαυτό μου μπορώ να μιλήσω. 
Το αν συμφωνούμε κάποιοι για το τι πληροφορία περιέχει το log αυτό, νομίζω πως είναι εύκολο να το διαπιστώσεις διαβάζοντας τα προηγούμενα posts (που πιστεύω τα έχεις διαβάσει). Τώρα αν όλοι εμείς που συμφωνούμε σε αυτό είμαστε εντεταλμένα όργανα των isp και από εκεί γνωρίζουμε αυτό το "μυστικό", τότε ΟΚ. Δεν πρόκειται να κάτσω να σου αποδείξω πως δεν είμαι ελέφαντας.

----------


## pelasgian

Σχετικά με το 1) είναι επικίνδυνο για τον παροχό και για τον χρήστη, αλλά όχι για την κινηματογραφική. Είναι παράνομο να μπω στο σπίτι σου, να ανοίξω το συρτάρι σου και να δω τα στοιχεία που έχεις για έναν πελάτη σου. Αν εσύ μου τα δώσεις μόνος σου (επειδή δεν ξέρεις το νόμο και είσαι αφελής) τότε η παρανομία έγινε από εσένα ως προς τον πελάτη σου, όχι προς εμένα που τα πήρα. Δηλαδή, η κινηματογραφική εταιρεία μπορεί να μηνύσει τον χρήστη στη βάση στοιχείων που πήρε κάνοντας μία ερώτηση, ασχέτως αν η απάντησή που της δόθηκε είναι παράνομη προς τρίτο μέρος. 

Όταν τον βρούνε, συνήθως ο χρήστης από τη τρομάρα του παραδέχεται ότι όντως κατέβαζε πράγματα, ή του τα έχουν βρει ήδη οι αστυνομικοί σε κάποιο «ντου», οπότε πλέον η κινηματογραφική εμφανίζεται στο δικαστήριο με στοιχεία προϊόν έρευνας και όχι τα στοιχεία που αν τα επικαλεστεί θα βλάψει τον παροχό. 

Ο παροχός θα έπρεπε να δώσει τα στοιχεία μόνο σε εισαγγελέα, όχι στον πρώτο τυχόντα που θα του πει ότι κάποιος κατεβάζει παράνομα. Εμένα πάντως η οπτική μου στο θέμα δεν είναι η προστασία των πειρατών. Αν μπορούν να τους πιάσουν όλους και να πέφτουν χοντρά πρόστιμα, το κίνημα του open source θα κέρδιζε, γιατί αντί να έχει ο κόσμος πειρατικά windows θα έπαιρνε τσάμπα linux. Η οπτική μου είναι ότι δεν θέλω να ξέρει κάποιος και να μπορεί να βρει τι διαβάζω και πότε. Ήδη καλομάθαν με τον internet να μας τσεκάρουν και θέλουν τώρα να το κάνουν αυτό και με τα βιβλία. Να γράφει δηλαδή το βιβλιοπωλείο ότι πήρες το τάδε περιοδικό και το τάδε βιβλίο. 

Είναι ο συνδυασμός πολλών μικρών αθώων εκ πρώτης όψεως πληροφοριών για σένα που όταν μαζευτούν σου περιορίζουν την ελευθερία. Πράγματα που τα πέρασες στο ντούκου και δεν έδωσες σημασία, που όμως κάπου καταγράφονται στη μνήμη ενός υπολογιστή που δεν ξεχνάει ποτέ τίποτα και όπου κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται προσωπικά σε σένα μπορεί να δει, να ελέγξει και να συνυπολογίσει στη συμπεριφορά σου προς εσένα. 

Κάποια πράγματα που γράφω εδώ απαντούν ταυτοχρόνως σε 3, αλλά πολλές φορές κάνω quote σε έναν.

----------


## sdikr

> Ο παροχός θα έπρεπε να δώσει τα στοιχεία μόνο σε εισαγγελέα, όχι στον πρώτο τυχόντα που θα του πει ότι κάποιος κατεβάζει παράνομα.



Πότε θα το καταλάβεις..


*ΔΕΝ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ Η ACN*  εκοψέ την προσβασή του χρήστη αλλά η κινηματογραφική δεν ξέρει οτι ο χρήστης με αυτό το Ip ηταν ο finn.

get over it!

----------


## pelasgian

Γενικά μίλαγα, όχι για το συγκεκριμένο. Εξάλλου, αυτό δεν το ξέρουμε. Ή έδωσε ή δεν έδωσε.

----------


## ReverseR

-Δεν παρακολουθώ και πολύ το θρεντ πλέον πιστεύω να μην έχει απαντηθει-




> Πότε θα το καταλάβεις..
> 
> 
> *ΔΕΝ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ Η ACN*  εκοψέ την προσβασή του χρήστη αλλά η κινηματογραφική δεν ξέρει οτι ο χρήστης με αυτό το Ip ηταν ο finn.
> 
> get over it!


*sdikr,* Το θέμα  IMO είναι οτι η κινηματογραφική, ή όποιος τελοσπάντων την εκπροσωπεί, παραμένει μια ΑΕ(ανωνυμος εταιρια). Οι ΑΕ ως γνωστόν κύριο στόχο έχουν την  επίτευξη κέρδους. Δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σαν αρχή προστασίας πνευμ δεδομένων. Και άμα έχει προσωπικά μαζί σου; Από πότε η ACN(μια ΑΕ) πρέπει να υπακούει στις επιθυμίες μιας άλλης ΑΕ;

----------


## bixlibidias

> Σχετικά με το 1) είναι επικίνδυνο για τον παροχό και για τον χρήστη, αλλά όχι για την κινηματογραφική. Είναι παράνομο να μπω στο σπίτι σου, να ανοίξω το συρτάρι σου και να δω τα στοιχεία που έχεις για έναν πελάτη σου. Αν εσύ μου τα δώσεις μόνος σου (επειδή δεν ξέρεις το νόμο και είσαι αφελής) τότε η παρανομία έγινε από εσένα ως προς τον πελάτη σου, όχι προς εμένα που τα πήρα. Δηλαδή, η κινηματογραφική εταιρεία μπορεί να μηνύσει τον χρήστη στη βάση στοιχείων που πήρε κάνοντας μία ερώτηση, ασχέτως αν η απάντησή που της δόθηκε είναι παράνομη προς τρίτο μέρος.


Αυτό οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως δεν το γνωρίζω... Πιθανόν να είναι όπως τα λες. Συμφωνούμε δλδ στο ότι αυτά καθεαυτά τα στοιχεία του log δεν περιέχουν πληροφορίες που μπορούν να βλάψουν κάποιον, αλλά με λάθος χρήση και σε συνδιασμό με άλλα στοιχεία μπορούν. Αυτό προσπαθώ κι εγώ να πω τόση ώρα...




> Ο παροχός θα έπρεπε να δώσει τα στοιχεία μόνο σε εισαγγελέα, όχι στον πρώτο τυχόντα που θα του πει ότι κάποιος κατεβάζει παράνομα.


Θέλω να πιστεύω πως οι isp δεν τα δίνουν σε κανέναν, παρά μόνο εκεί που τους ορίζει ο νόμος. Αν γίνεται κάτι διαφορετικό και ισχύει αυτό που είπες και παραπάνω για τη χρήση των στοιχείων, τότε καήκαμε... Πάντως το πρόβλημα είναι στη γνώση/σωστή εφαρμογή του νόμου από τους isp και όχι στο ότι ο κάθε isp "παρακολουθεί/καταγράφει" τις κινήσεις των πελατών του στο internet. Εγώ στο τελευταίο διαφώνησα μαζί σου.




> Είναι ο συνδυασμός πολλών μικρών αθώων εκ πρώτης όψεως πληροφοριών για σένα που όταν μαζευτούν σου περιορίζουν την ελευθερία. Πράγματα που τα πέρασες στο ντούκου και δεν έδωσες σημασία, που όμως κάπου καταγράφονται στη μνήμη ενός υπολογιστή που δεν ξεχνάει ποτέ τίποτα και όπου κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται προσωπικά σε σένα μπορεί να δει, να ελέγξει και να συνυπολογίσει στη συμπεριφορά σου προς εσένα.


Σε αυτά που αναφέρεσαι μπορούμε φαντάζομαι να συμπεριλάβουμε και τα logs που μπορεί να κρατάει ο καθένας μας στον υπολογιστή του σχετικά με τα connections που έγιναν σε αύτον κατά καιρούς από διάφορες IP. Μιλώντας γενικά λοιπόν, ό,τι logάρεται και από οποιονδήποτε μπορεί να περιορίσει την ελευθερία κάποιου άλλου αν χρησιμοποιηθεί με τον ανάλογο τρόπο. Είναι το πως θα χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς το μαχαίρι που παίζει ρόλο, όχι η ύπαρξη του μαχαιριού. Ακόμα και να εξαφανίζαμε τα μαχαίρια από τον κόσμο, αν κάποιος ήθελε να με σκοτώσει, θα έβρισκε κάτι άλλο για να το κάνει (π.χ. ένα κατσαβίδι). Το ίδιο (κατ'εμέ) ισχύει και για τα logs.

----------


## pelasgian

> Συμφωνούμε δλδ στο ότι αυτά καθεαυτά τα στοιχεία του log δεν περιέχουν πληροφορίες που μπορούν να βλάψουν κάποιον, αλλά με λάθος χρήση και σε συνδιασμό με άλλα στοιχεία μπορούν.


Αυτούσια και αυτοτελώς τίποτα δεν μπορεί να σε βλάψει, ούτε ένα κουτί δυναμίτες κάτω από το καναπέ σου που γράφει «μην πατήσετε αυτό το κουμπί γιατί θα εκραγώ». 

Τα πάντα θέλουν ένα χέρι για να γίνουν επικίνδυνα και είναι το ζύγισμα του πόσο εύκολα βρίσκεται αυτό το χέρι που τα κάνει επικίνδυνα έναντι του πόσο χρήσιμα είναι σε άλλες νόμιμες χρήσεις τους που πρέπει να διέπει τις αποφάσεις μας για τη διατήρηση ενός μηχανισμού ή όχι. 

Τα logs είναι ένας μηχανισμός παρακολούθησης που έχει μία τεχνική αξία ολιγόλεπτη για τη καλή λειτουργεία των συστημάτων μεταγωγής δεδομένων και μετά μετατρέπεται σε εξαιρετικά ελκυστικό στόχο για παράνομη παρακολούθηση που είναι πολύ επικίνδυνη για τα Συνταγματικά δικαιώματα του πολίτη. 

Για να μικρήνω μία μεγάλη ιστορία:
Τα logs είναι χρήσιμα για τη μεταγωγή των δεδομένων για ένα περιορισμένο διάστημα της τάξεως των λεπτών/ωρών σε ακραίες περιπτώσεις μερικές ημέρες.

Για λόγους αστυνόμευσης είναι χρήσιμα εντός 48ωρου, πριν παρέλθει το αυτόφορο.

Μετά τις 48 ώρες είναι άχρηστα στοιχεία για οποιαδήποτε τεχνική η νόμιμη πράξη και η διαγραφή τους θα πρέπει να γίνει υποχρεωτική μετά αυτό το χρόνο.

Όπως έχουν τα πράγματα, ο νόμος υποχρεώνει τη διατήρησή τους για 5 χρόνια, χωρίς να προβλέπει ότι μετά θα πρέπει να σβύνονται. Με τα σύγχρονα τεχνικά μέσα διατηρούνται για πάντα. Το πιο πιθανόν είναι ότι τα εγγόνια μας θα ξέρουν ότι σήμερα μπήκαμε σε αυτό το site. 

Στη βάση των παραπάνω δεν συμμερίζομαι την άποψη ότι τα logs είναι ακίνδυνα.

----------


## porosis

Οι ISPs κρατάνε logs και σε ποια site μπήκαμε (δηλαδή σε ποια IPs/ports επικοινωνήσαμε);  :Shocked:  
Για 5 χρόνια; Εχμ, πόσα terabyte δίσκων έχουν για να κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά :Whistling:

----------


## bixlibidias

> Οι ISPs κρατάνε logs και σε ποια site μπήκαμε (δηλαδή σε ποια IPs/ports επικοινωνήσαμε);  
> Για 5 χρόνια; Εχμ, πόσα terabyte δίσκων έχουν για να κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά


Είδες φίλε pelasgian γιατί έλεγα αυτά που έλεγα τόσες μέρες;
Γιατί κάποιος μπορεί να καταλάβει λάθος και να προσπαθεί να φυλάγεται από λάθος "εχθρούς"...

Φίλε porosis (αν η ερώτηση σου δεν είναι ρητορική και θες όντως απάντηση) τα logs για τα οποία γίνεται η κουβέντα δεν περιέχουν τέτοιες πληροφορίες.
Μόνο τι ώρα μπήκες, από πού, πόση ώρα έμεινες συνδεδεμένος και ποιά IP πήρες.
Αυτά όμως μπορούν να συνδιαστούν με άλλα logs (π.χ. της κινηματογραφικής) και να φανεί πως ήσουν εσύ αυτός που κατέβασες την copirighted ταινία από αυτούς...

----------


## pelasgian

Οπότε απαντήθηκε και η απάντηση για τα terrabytes.
Αν το να γράψεις porosis 108.180.81.18 27 12 2004 15:30 14:30 302Mb είναι εφικτό
από άποψη χώρου τότε δεν βλέπω γιατί τα άλλα logs δεν είναι εφικτά. Εξάλλου, το ascii text έχει λόγο συμπίεσης 1/100.

Το θέμα δεν είναι τεχνικό, η καταγραφή γίνεται. Ένα dvd εσύ ως καταναλωτής το παίρνεις για 40 λεπτά και μπορείς να γράψεις 100x4.37Gb δεδομένα κειμένου. Σε εταιρικό επίπεδο η αποθήκευση είναι πολύ μικρότερου κόστους. Ήταν πολύ μικρότερου κόστους από το 90 που υπήρχαν scsi arrays με 50 magnetooptical bernouli jukeboxes της us design (μέσα με ρομπότ που άλλαζε τα δισκάκια.) Φαντάσου τώρα jukebox με 50 blueray δισκάκια μέσα να καταγράφει clear text logs που συμπιέζονται 100 φορές το οποίο είναι τμήμα «φάρμας» με 100άδες τέτοια. 

Εξάλλου, αν έχετε απορίες, γιατί ρωτάτε εμένα; Ρωτήστε τον παροχέα σας! «Παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με τι είδους αρχεία της κίνησής μου στο διαδίκτυο καταγράφονται στους υπολογιστές σας και το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο που νομιμοποιεί αυτή τη καταγραφή.».

----------


## chatasos

> Για να μικρήνω μία μεγάλη ιστορία:
> Τα logs είναι χρήσιμα για τη μεταγωγή των δεδομένων για ένα περιορισμένο διάστημα της τάξεως των λεπτών/ωρών σε ακραίες περιπτώσεις μερικές ημέρες.
> 
> Για λόγους αστυνόμευσης είναι χρήσιμα εντός 48ωρου, πριν παρέλθει το αυτόφορο.
> 
> Μετά τις 48 ώρες είναι άχρηστα στοιχεία για οποιαδήποτε τεχνική η νόμιμη πράξη και η διαγραφή τους θα πρέπει να γίνει υποχρεωτική μετά αυτό το χρόνο.


Χρήστης X ανακαλύπτει στον λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ ότι πριν 2 μήνες είχε κάνει 2000 κλησεις στον ΕΠΑΚ του X ISP μέσα σε μία μέρα. Ο συγκεκριμένος χρήστης έχει αγοράσει isdn/dsl modem από τον ISP, μπαίνει με isdn για την ώρα, και το configuration το έχει κάνει ο ISP. Παίρνει τηλέφωνο τον ΟΤΕ και ζητάει εξηγήσεις για τον μεγάλο λογαριασμό. Ο ΟΤΕ μετά από x μέρες του λέει ότι οι κλήσεις είναι πραγματικές και έχουν γίνει στον EPAK που αναγράφεται. Ο χρήστης μιλάει με τον ISP και του ζητάει εξηγήσεις. Ο ISP δεν έχει κρατήσει logs, οπότε και δεν μπορεί να τον βοηθήσει. Ο χρήστης πληρώνει κανονικά τον λογαριασμό του στον ΟΤΕ και αλλάζει ISP (ενώ ο προηγούμενος προσπαθεί να αποδείξει ότι δεν φταίει αυτός) ελπίζοντας πως ο νέος ISP θα μπορεί να τον βοηθήσει σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις.

Χρήστης Χ έχει αγοράσει adsl πακέτο με χρονοχρέωση. Αποφασίζει να πάει διακοπές το καλοκαίρι για 1 μήνα και όταν επιστρέφει προσπαθεί να μπει στο internet, αλλά δεν μπορεί. Τηλεφωνεί στον ISP του και ανακαλύπτει ότι δεν έχει άλλες μονάδες διαθέσιμες. O χρήστης αγανακτισμένος ζητάει εξηγήσεις ποιος του έφαγε τις μονάδες. Ο ISP δεν έχει κρατήσει logs οπότε και δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει τον χρήστη. Ο χρήστης αλλάζει ISP (κάνοντας μηνυση στον προηγούμενο) ελπίζοντας πως ο νέος ISP θα μπορεί να τον βοηθήσει σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις.

Είμαι σίγουρος πως υπάρχουν άπειρα παραδείγματα σαν τα παραπάνω, που οδήγησαν την όποια "νομοθεσία" να προτείνει/επιβάλει αποθήκευση των logs για X (νομίζω πως είναι 2 για την ώρα) χρόνια.

Φίλε Pelasgian, καλά κάνεις και είσαι καχύποπτος με την όλη ιστορία (τουλάχιστον δείχνεις ότι είσαι ενήμερος της όλης κατάστασης), αλλά πραγματικά εύχομαι να μη σου χρειαστεί :
- να πρέπει να πληρώσεις κάτι για το οποίο δεν έχεις γνώση 
- να τρέχεις σε δικαστήρια για λόγους που δεν γνωρίζεις
- να είσαι κατηγορούμενος για dos attack στον κεντρικό server του Χ υπουργείου ενώ εσύ μόνο για το ms-dos έχεις ακούσει
και να παρακαλάς τον ISP σου να σου δώσει κάποια logs για να υποστηρίξεις τις απόψεις σου.

Συμβαίνουν πάρα πολλά γύρω μας και ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να τα μάθουμε όλα. 

Είπαμε κακοί οι ISPs που μας "φακελώνουν", αλλά δεν είμαστε όλοι άγιοι.
Σε έναν ιδανικό κόσμο το internet θα ήταν πλήρως "ελεύθερο", ο καθένας θα αγαπούσε τον διπλανό του και θα τον σεβόταν, οι ISPs δεν θα κρατούσαν logs για κανέναν και για τίποτα και όλοι θα πηγαίναμε στον παράδεισο ευτυχισμένοι.

*Πρόταση: Συντάσεις ένα ωραίο κείμενο μέσα στο οποίο θέτεις απλά και τεκμηριωμένα τις απόψεις/απορίες σου (γιατί κρατιούνται logs, τι είδους logs κρατιούνται, πόσο καιρό κρατιούνται, αν υπαρχει σχετική νομοθεσία και τι λέει, κλπ.), το στέλνεις στους ISPs και στην ΕΕΤΤ και μας ενημερώνεις για τις όποιες απαντήσεις.* Όλα τα άλλα που συζητάμε εδώ πέρα είναι αμπελοφιλοσοφίες....

----------


## tschris

Το topic πλέων είναι τεράστιο για κάποιον οστε να το διαβάσει. κλειδώστε το και ξεκινήστε άλλο με θέμα τα logs η τέλος πάντων που έχουμε φτάσει μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## npats

Παρόλο που δεν γνωρίζω πολλά σχετικά με το θέμα των logs που κρατάνε οι  ISPs ,
κάποιο λάθος τελικά δεν είναι και αδύνατο αν  κρίνουμε απο το επόμενο δημοσιευμα :
http://www.cdfreaks.com/news/11323

Με δυο τρείς ακόμα τέτοιες γκάφες και θα υπάρχει πλέον και πρόβλημα αξιοπιστίας των αποδεικτικών μέσων.(εκτός απο θέμα παράνομης και αντισυνταγματικής απόκτησής τους)

----------


## pelasgian

Το καλύτερο θα είναι για πορνογραφία σε τυφλό ή μουσική σε κουφό.

----------


## zaranero

Εχει αρθρο το RAM με το γεγονος.Του αφιερωνει εξι σελιδες χωρις να αναφερει ονοματα χρηστη ή εταιριας που εμπλεκεται στο ζητημα.Μονο που sκει που ρωταει τους isp και απαντουν για την πολιτικη τους (Otenet,forthnet,hellas online,tellas,vivodi,altec telecoms) κλεινει το αρθρο με την απαντηση της altec και απο κατω γραφει "τα σχολιια δικα σας..."

----------


## kadronarxis

Τι είπες τώρα zaranero!!!!

Στο www.in.gr/ram προσέξτε την ύλη του περιοδικού.

p2p, adsl modems αφιέρωμα, τεχνολογίες peer 2 peer κλπ.

Οπότε αυτό σημαίνει διαφήμιση για το adsl στην Ελλάδα, και ότι όλοι οι νέοι χρήστες θα μπούνε ΚΑΜΜΕΝΟΙ για azureus, emule και τα υπόλοιπα.

Αναμείνατε χαμηλές ταχύτητες στο επόμενο διάστημα (και άλλο χαμηλές;;; ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΛΛΟ).

Και φυσικά τα γράμματα από την MPAA στους Ελληνικούς providers να πολλαπλασιάζονται με εκθετικούς ρυθμούς. (e η στην x για παράδειγμα, το x τείνει στο άπειρο :Shocked:  )

Άντε γερά. :Whistling:

----------


## wintech2003

Αυριο θα πάω να πάρω το RAM να το διαβάσω!!

χαχαχαχα πολύ γελιο θα πέσει...!!

----------


## ReverseR

> Αυριο θα πάω να πάρω το RAM να το διαβάσω!!
> 
> χαχαχαχα πολύ γελιο θα πέσει...!!


LOL 

Άρε RAMάκι που κατάντησες

----------


## Αυτοκρατορας

Αυτα τα πραγματα δε γινονται. Υπαρχουν συμβολαια και καμμια εταιρεια δε μπορει να σου κοψει τη συνδεση επειδη...κατεβασες α ή β υλικο.
Αληθεια, τι παει να πει 'παρανομο' ???
Δωσε ορισμο...

----------


## John_Nastos

> Αυτα τα πραγματα δε γινονται. Υπαρχουν συμβολαια και καμμια εταιρεια δε μπορει να σου κοψει τη συνδεση επειδη...κατεβασες α ή β υλικο.
> Αληθεια, τι παει να πει 'παρανομο' ???
> Δωσε ορισμο...


 
Μπορεί να σου κόψει τη σύνδεση. Διάβασε τους όρους της σύμβασης που έχεις υπογράψει. Όλοι οι παροχοί θέτουν όρους σύμφωνα με τους οποίους διατηρούν το δικαίωμα να διακόψουν τις υπηρεσίες τους αν υποπέσει στην αντίληψή τους ότι χρησιμοποιείς το δίκτυό τους για παράνομες δραστηριότητες. Και όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά ότι επίσης θα διεκδικήσουν αποζημίωση για κάθε ζημιά που ενδεχωμένως θα υποστούν από τις ενέργειες ή παραλήψεις σου.

Όσο για το τί είναι παράνομο; Η διακίνηση υλικού που προστατεύεται από τους νόμους περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας καθώς και η χρήση ή παρακολούθηση υλικού για το οποίο ο κάτοχος των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων δεν σου έχει δώσει άδεια.

----------


## panos72

Να κάνω κι εγώ μια άσχετη και ανεπίκαιρη ερώτηση ρε παιδιά....

Μιλάμε για πνευματικά διακαιώματα, εταιρείες που τα προασπίζονται, αγωγές, διακοπές συνδέσεων κτλ....
Βλέπω καθημερινά όλες σχεδόν τις εφημερίδες να δίνουν αβέρτα DVD με 1-2 € (εμπορικές και άλλες ταινίες, με ισχύοντα πνευματικά δικαιώματα) και αναρωτιέμαι.....

Αν ο φίλτατος ΧΧΧ εκδότης μπορεί να αποζημιώνει τις κινηματογραφικές εταιρείες για τα δικαιώματα τους με λιγότερο από 1€ ανά ταινία, εμεις γιατι να μην μπορούμε να κάνουμε το ίδιο????

ΑΝ δηλαδή ο φίλος που ξεκίνησε το θέμα, έστελνε μια απαντητική επιστολή στον ISP του εσωκλείοντας και μια τραπεζική επιταγή 2€ για να την προωθήσει στο εν λόγω στουντιο, δεν θα είμασταν όλοι εντάξει??? 
και με το παραπάνω λέω εγώ, γιατι είμαστε και large τύποι και δίνουμε τα διπλά από τον κίτσο, χρήστο κλπ αγωνιστές....

----------


## John_Nastos

> Να κάνω κι εγώ μια άσχετη και ανεπίκαιρη ερώτηση ρε παιδιά....
> 
> Μιλάμε για πνευματικά διακαιώματα, εταιρείες που τα προασπίζονται, αγωγές, διακοπές συνδέσεων κτλ....
> Βλέπω καθημερινά όλες σχεδόν τις εφημερίδες να δίνουν αβέρτα DVD με 1-2 € (εμπορικές και άλλες ταινίες, με ισχύοντα πνευματικά δικαιώματα) και αναρωτιέμαι.....
> 
> Αν ο φίλτατος ΧΧΧ εκδότης μπορεί να αποζημιώνει τις κινηματογραφικές εταιρείες για τα δικαιώματα τους με λιγότερο από 1€ ανά ταινία, εμεις γιατι να μην μπορούμε να κάνουμε το ίδιο????
> 
> ΑΝ δηλαδή ο φίλος που ξεκίνησε το θέμα, έστελνε μια απαντητική επιστολή στον ISP του εσωκλείοντας και μια τραπεζική επιταγή 2€ για να την προωθήσει στο εν λόγω στουντιο, δεν θα είμασταν όλοι εντάξει??? 
> και με το παραπάνω λέω εγώ, γιατι είμαστε και large τύποι και δίνουμε τα διπλά από τον κίτσο, χρήστο κλπ αγωνιστές....


Το πόσο πουλάει ο ιδιοκτήτης του πνευματικού υλικού το υλικό του είναι δικό του θέμα. Μπορεί να το πουλάει €15 σε κάθε έναν χωριστά ή να το πουλάει €2 σε κάποιον εκδότη μαζικά. Όλα λειτουργούν σύμφωνα με τους νόμους της αγοράς. Σου αρέσει κάτι; Αν σε ικανοποιεί η τιμή το αγοράζεις. Αλλιώς ψάχνεις για κάτι πιο φθηνό και ίσως λιγότερο ποιοτικό.

----------


## Αυτοκρατορας

Παιδια σοβαρευτειτε...
Αν ηταν ετσι η εταιρεια θα σου εκοβε τη συνδεση επικαλουμενοι οποιουσδηποτε λογους κατα τη γνωμη της γουσταρε...Ποιος θα κρινει αν ενα υλικο ειναι παρανομο ή οχι?
Δηλ.θα επρεπε τα δικαστηρια να ηταν απασχολημενα ολη μερα καθε μερα.
Μη ξεχνατε αλλωστε..απο τη στιγμη που ολοι μας χρησιμοποιουμε τα p2p, ειμαστε παρανομοι, σωστα?
Αρα να μας κοψουνε ε?...
 :Laughing:   :Yahooooo:   :Banjoplaying:   :Drumkit:   :Motorcycle:   :Injectionneedle:   e:   :Princess2:   :Bat:   :Jailed:   :Jailed:

----------


## John_Nastos

> Παιδια σοβαρευτειτε...
> Αν ηταν ετσι η εταιρεια θα σου εκοβε τη συνδεση επικαλουμενοι οποιουσδηποτε λογους κατα τη γνωμη της γουσταρε...Ποιος θα κρινει αν ενα υλικο ειναι παρανομο ή οχι?
> Δηλ.θα επρεπε τα δικαστηρια να ηταν απασχολημενα ολη μερα καθε μερα.
> Μη ξεχνατε αλλωστε..απο τη στιγμη που ολοι μας χρησιμοποιουμε τα p2p, ειμαστε παρανομοι, σωστα?
> Αρα να μας κοψουνε ε?...


 
Μα ο παροχός δεν γνωρίζει αν κάποιος παρανομεί μια συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή. Τα προβλήματα ξεκινούν όταν αρχίζει να λαμβάνει e-mail παραπόνων από τους ιδιοκτήτες πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων για συγκεκριμένους χρήστες.

Εξάλλου μη νομίζεις ότι ο παροχός θα κερδίσει κάτι αν κάνει ban κάποιον χρήστη. Ίσα ίσα η δυσφήμιση θα έχει αρνητικότατες επιπτώσεις. Υποχρεώνεται όμως να το κάνει για να αυτοπροστατευθεί.

----------


## Αυτοκρατορας

> Μα ο παροχός δεν γνωρίζει αν κάποιος παρανομεί μια συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή. Τα προβλήματα ξεκινούν όταν αρχίζει να λαμβάνει e-mail παραπόνων από τους ιδιοκτήτες πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων για συγκεκριμένους χρήστες.


Ακριβως ετσι, σαφως δε γνωριζει ουτε και μπορει να γνωριζει. Γι αυτο δεν ειναι δυνατον να υπολογιζει τον οποιονδηποτε θα του παραπονεθει για οποιονδηποτε. 
Οπως και ναχει, τα δικαστηρια τα κανονιζουν αυτα, οχι οι αυτοδικιες.

----------


## John_Nastos

> Ακριβως ετσι, σαφως δε γνωριζει ουτε και μπορει να γνωριζει. Γι αυτο δεν ειναι δυνατον να υπολογιζει τον οποιονδηποτε θα του παραπονεθει για οποιονδηποτε. 
> Οπως και ναχει, τα δικαστηρια τα κανονιζουν αυτα, οχι οι αυτοδικιες.


Τον υπολογίζει αν δει ότι τα στοιχεία που του στέλνει συμπίπτουν με τα στοιχεία που έχει ο ίδιος. Εξάλλου, ο παροχός δεν επιβάλλει νομικές κυρώσεις. Απλά κάνει χρήση των προνομίων που του δίνει η σύμβαση που συνυπογράφει ο χρήστης.

----------


## sdikr

Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί ρε παιδιά,   απο την σελίδα 1- σελιδα 46,   γιατί να ξαναλέμε τα ίδια;

----------


## Αυτοκρατορας

Και αλλωστε αν υπηρχε τετοιο θεμα (που δε πιστευω οτι μπορει να υπηρχε, ο φιλος μας κανει πλακιτσα..) γιατι οι 'θιγομενοι' να διαταξουν την acn και οχι τον ΟΤΕ?

Παιδια, νομιζω οτι το μυαλο σας εχει γινει (αυτολογοκρισια  :Lips Sealed:  ) απ τα πολλα βιντεοgames..Aλλιως δεν εξηγουνται τα τρελα που λετε...  :Yahooooo:   :Contrabassplaying:   :Motor:   :Bat:   :Biggrin:

----------


## sdikr

@Αυτοκρατορας  
Θα σε παρακαλούσα, να μην γίνονται τέτοια σχόλια με πουρε,   βάλε και λίγο kectup  ή κάνε το edit

----------


## wolfy

Αν ήταν ψέμα θα το είχαν διαψεύσει επισήμως από ACN. Μην το κουράζετε άλλο ρε παιδιά. Ότι ήταν να λεχθεί ελέχθει. Και διαβάστε το θέμα για να μην λέμε τα ίδια ξανά και ξανά!

----------


## John_Nastos

> Και αλλωστε αν υπηρχε τετοιο θεμα (που δε πιστευω οτι μπορει να υπηρχε, ο φιλος μας κανει πλακιτσα..) γιατι οι 'θιγομενοι' να διαταξουν την acn και οχι τον ΟΤΕ?
> 
> Παιδια, νομιζω οτι το μυαλο σας εχει γινει πουρες απ τα πολλα βιντεοgames..Aλλιως δεν εξηγουνται οι λακαμιες που λετε...


 
Γιατί η ACN έχει τα στοιχεία του χρήστη και μέσω του δικού της δικτύου έχει ο χρήστης πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο. Τα υπόλοιπα τα αφήνω ασχολίαστα...

----------


## kadronarxis

Το αγόρασα το ram.Δυστυχώς το Power PC-PC magazine, πως λέγεται, δεν είχε άρθρα της προκοπής.

Θα το ξεφυλλίσω και θα σας πω.

 :Yahooooo:  

Αν βρω κάτι καλό, δεν θα σας το πω και θα κάνω τον  :Chinese:  .

Αυτή τη φορά το ram είναι για  :Studiing:

----------


## Αυτοκρατορας

οk παιδια, αν ειναι οντως αληθεια (λεμε τωρα...) ε τοτε ας ενημερωθουνε οι χρηστες.
Ας απαντησει υπευθυνα η εταιρεια: διακοπτει τη συνδεση οταν(τελοσπαντων για οποιονδηποτε λογο) ???
Αν ναι, για να δουμε ποσοι πελατεια θα της μεινει !  :Wink:  
Γιατι ποιος θα γραφτει σε αυτη την εταιρεια αν υπαρχει αυτο το -απαραδεκτο- ενδεχομενο??

*απαραδεκτο, γιατι οπως ειπα, ΟΛΟΙ μας ειμαστε 'παρανομοι' απ τη στιγμη που κατεβαζουμε απο p2p
(αλλωστε γιαυτο δε βαλαμε adsl?   :Bbq:   :Ufoabducted:   :1000balloons:   :Parrot:

----------


## Αυτοκρατορας

> Γιατί η ACN έχει τα στοιχεία του χρήστη και μέσω του δικού της δικτύου έχει ο χρήστης πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο. Τα υπόλοιπα τα αφήνω ασχολίαστα...


δε καταλαβες τι ειπα john...
ειπαμε οτι η 'θιγομενη' Χ εταιρεια παραπονιεται στην acn γιατι ο ψ χρηστης παρανομει σε βαρος της... 
Και αναρωτιεμαι κι εγω λοιπον: Γιατι να μην 'παραπονεθει' απευθειας στον ΟΤΕ που εχει το μονοπωλειο των γραμμων, ωστε να του τη κοψουν τελειως τη γραμμη του παλιοπ....???
 :Laughing:   :Yahooooo:   :Whip:   :Whip:   :Mr. Green:   :Bbq:  

Οσο για τα 'υπολοιπα' που ειπες, ηδη τα λογοκρινα  :Wink:   :Lips Sealed:   :Spider:   :Spidersweb:

----------


## Ducklord

Αυτοκράτορα, δεν έχεις καταλάβει κάτι πολύ απλό.
Έστω πως ο τάδε χρήστης κατεβάζει τον αγλέωρα σε πειρατικά. Μία θιγόμενη εταιρεία τον βρίσκει, στέλνει μήνυμα στον πάροχό του και του λέει "κόφτου τη σύνδεση". Ο πάροχος μπορεί να του κόψει τη σύνδεση, αφού τον προειδοποιήσει, και έτσι να τη γλιτώσουν αμφότεροι από την εταιρεία που είδε τις ταινιούμπες της να κοπιάρονται αβέρτα. Από την άλλη, υπάρχει και η δική σου λογική.

Η δική σου λογική λέει πως ο πάροχος ΔΕΝ θα κόψει τη σύνδεση, ΔΕΝ θα ενημερώσει το χρήστη, μα θα πει ένα μεγαλόπρεπο "άει κουρέψου" στην εταιρεία που βλέπει να την κλέβουν. Αυτή, φυσικά, δεν θα κάτσει με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια, μα θα το ψάξει περισσότερο, και αν συνεχίσει το κατέβασμα θα κινηθεί νομικά εναντίον του πάροχου.
 Στο δικαστήριο, τώρα, ο πάροχος, που ήδη θα έχει πλερώσει δικηγόρους και τα ρέστα, θα αναγκαστεί - αφού όντως ο χρήστης παρανομούσε - να δώσει τα στοιχεία του. Έτσι, θα βρεθεί στο δικαστήριο και πάροχος μα και χρήστης. Θα πλερώσουν αμφότεροι για τη βλακεία που έδερνε τον τελευταίο, και για την ηλιθιότητα του πάροχου να μην τον ενημερώσει να κρατήσει "λόου πρόφαηλ" για 3-4 μερούλες. Έτσι, αγέρωχα, για το "ρε γαμώτο", το "κάτω η εξουσία".

Ω, τι όμορφος κόσμος

Τι προτιμάς εσύ, να σου κόψουν τη σύνδεση από μία εταιρεία, να πας σε άλλη για ένα τρίμηνο και μετά, αν δεν σου αρέσει, να ξαναγυρίσεις στην αρχική, ή να τρέχεις σε δικαστήρια μαζί με την εταιρεία που σου δίνει πρόσβαση, πληρώνοντας κερατιάτικα σε δίκες μετά δικών για να αποδείξεις πως έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να παρανομείς (που, ξέρεις, δεν θα το αποδείξεις);;;

Ειλικρινά ρε παιδιά, δεν σας καταλαβαίνω μερικές φορές...

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## npats

Βέβαια σε μια ιδεατή κοινωνία δικαίου (χαχαχαχα λέμε τώρα ) θα μπορούσε μια εταιρεία με α...... ,να ενημερώσει μέν τον χρήστη για τα παράπονα που δέχθηκε αλλά και ταυτόχρονα (λέμε τώρα) να επικοινωνήσει με την εταιρεία και να της ανακοινώσει πώς ναι μεν μεταβίβασε τα παραπονά της στον πελάτη της ,αλλά ταυτόχρονα αναρωτιέται με ποιόν τρόπο η εν λόγω εταιρεία απέκτησε αυτή την πληροφορία ,δηλώνοντας της ότι η τοποθέτηση υλικού πρός παγίδευση και υποκίνηση ατόμων σε παράνομη ενέργεια είναι εξίσου παράνομη πράξη στην χώρα μας.(χαχαχαχα αντε να βρείς παροχούλη και δικαστάκο να τα βάλει με τις αμερικανικες εταιρείες......... χαχαχαχα)

----------


## Αυτοκρατορας

Παπιαρχοντα, τα πολλα λογια ειναι φτωχεια...
Ξερεις καλα οτι ο συλλογισμος σου δε στεκει σε καμμια περιπτωση. Ειπαμε, ειμαστε ολοι παρανομοι στο κατω κατω, δηλ. επιλεκτικα τιμωρουνται καποιοι??

Σημ. Μπορει να εισαι αρχοντας αλλα εγω ειμαι αυτοκρατωρ!  :Cool:   :Spotlight:   :Sunrise:   :Flower:  
Και φιλησε μου τις παπιες...
 :Thumb Dup:

----------


## Ducklord

Βρε Αυτοκράτορα, τα θες και τα λες;
Λες οι πάροχοι να διαλέγουν το ποιός θα τιμωρηθεί και ποιός όχι;
Το μένος μας πρέπει να στρέφεται ενάντια στις εταιρείες που κηνυγούν τους χρήστες δίχως να τους παρέχουν εναλλακτικές οδούς νόμιμης και φτηνής απόκτησης κάποιων αγαθών, όχι ενάντια στους παρόχους που κοιτούν να "τη βγάλουν καθαρή". Δηλαδή, τι θες, να πληρώσουν και το δικαστήριο για κάποιους; Αφού το ξέρεις πως δουλεύει το σύστημα.

Η εταιρεία ανιχνεύει πως κάποιος χρήστης κατεβάζει παράνομο υλικό (συνήθως βάζοντας ένα "δόλωμα" ή κάνοντας μία αναζήτηση για ένα αρχείο που γνωρίζει πως περιέχει δικό της, copyrighted υλικό) και στέλνει μήνυμα στον πάροχο για να δώσει τα στοιχεία του. Ο πάροχος, αρχικά, μπορεί:

α) να δώσει τα στοιχεία του
β) να του κόψει τη σύνδεση, προσωρινά, και να πει ψέματα στην εταιρεία (που τις περισότερες φορές σιγά μην κάτσει να το ψάξει) πως "τον κόψαμε, δεν θα επαναληφθεί".

Τι εναλλακτική πρόταση έχεις εσύ να κάνεις, αντί των παραπάνω; Γνωρίζεις, φαντάζομαι, πως ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν άλλες περιπτώσεις. Ο πάροχος δεν μπορεί ούτε να κόψει όλες τις πόρτες και να ανιχνεύει όλα τα streams δεδομένων που παρέχει στις συνδέσεις του (διότι έτσι θα μπλοκάρει και νόμιμους χρήστες που όμως δεν ασχολούνται μόνο με mail + browsing), ούτε να πληρώνει τετραψήφια νούμερα σε δικαστήρια για πάρτη του κάθε χρήστη από τον οποίο θα κέρδιζε, το πολύ, 100-200 ευρά. 

Ειλικρινά, πές μου, τι θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν οι πάροχοι;

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας
Υ.Γ.: Ό,τι και να λες, "Νιούμπηδες" είμαστε και οι δύο... ;-)

----------


## panos72

> Το πόσο πουλάει ο ιδιοκτήτης του πνευματικού υλικού το υλικό του είναι δικό του θέμα. Μπορεί να το πουλάει €15 σε κάθε έναν χωριστά ή να το πουλάει €2 σε κάποιον εκδότη μαζικά. Όλα λειτουργούν σύμφωνα με τους νόμους της αγοράς. Σου αρέσει κάτι; Αν σε ικανοποιεί η τιμή το αγοράζεις. Αλλιώς ψάχνεις για κάτι πιο φθηνό και ίσως λιγότερο ποιοτικό.


καλή η ελεύθερη αγορά, αλλά έχει και νόμους  :Worthy:  
απέναντι στους οποίους υποτίθεται ότι είμαστε όλοι ίσοι...
δεν το κατέχω καλά το αντικείμενο, αλλά απο τα λίγα που γνωρίζω, αν πουλάς ένα αγαθό κάτω του κόστους στον Χ, και το ίδιο αγαθό με κέρδος 500% στον Υ διώκεσαι ποινικά...  :Wink:

----------


## John_Nastos

> καλή η ελεύθερη αγορά, αλλά έχει και νόμους  
> απέναντι στους οποίους υποτίθεται ότι είμαστε όλοι ίσοι...
> δεν το κατέχω καλά το αντικείμενο, αλλά απο τα λίγα που γνωρίζω, αν πουλάς ένα αγαθό κάτω του κόστους στον Χ, και το ίδιο αγαθό με κέρδος 500% στον Υ διώκεσαι ποινικά...


 
Δεν είμαι οικονομολόγος, ούτε γνωρίζω τη σχετική νομοθεσία των Η.Π.Α ή της Ε.Ε. για την τιμολόγηση πνευματικών αγαθών. Φαντάζομαι όμως πως σε αγαθά τέτοιας φύσης δεν μπορείς να αποδώσεις εύκολα μια "αντικειμενική" τιμή (το ότι πληρώνεις €15 για μια ταινία που κόστισε 50-60 εκατομμύρια δολάρια για να γυριστεί θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως επιχείρημα ότι το προϊόν δεν πωλείται με ποσοστό κέρδους 500%). Επίσης, σε ένα ντοκυμαντέρ της ερτ άκουσα ότι από τις 10 ταινίες που παράγει ένα στούντιο των Η.Π.Α., μόνο οι μισές αποφέρουν κέρδη (από τα εισιτήρια του κινηματογράφου τουλάχιστον) και από τις μισές, μία ή δύο φέρνουν πίσω πολλαπλάσιες φορές τα κεφάλαια που επενδύθηκαν για την παραγωγή της. Εξάλλου, ας μην ξεχνάμε πως οι ταινίες που βρίσκει κανείς στις εφημερίδες με €2 είναι παλαιότερων χρόνων και οι εμπορική τους εκμετάλλευση έχει μειωθεί στο ελάχιστο (είναι δηλαδή η ύστατη προσπάθεια να ξεφορτωθούν τα τελευταία κομμάτια από το στοκ τους). Δεν θέλω να υπερασπιστώ τις πολυεθνικές αλλά ας μην φτάνουμε και στο άλλο άκρο, δηλαδή να θεωρούμε την πειρατεία ως μέτρο αντίδρασης. Αντίδραση σημαίνει ότι δεν αγοράζουμε κάτι αν το θεωρούμε υπερτιμολογημένο. Αν προχωράμε όμως ένα βήμα παραπάνω και το αποκτούμε χωρίς να πληρώνουμε, τότε παρανομούμε. Υπάρχουν δεκάδες λόγοι που μπορεί να σκεφτεί κάποιος για να δικαιολογήσει τον εαυτό του, ωστόσο ο νόμος είναι συγκεκριμένος. Όμως νομίζω ότι έχουμε ξεφύγει αρκετά από το θέμα του topic αυτού που έτσι και αλλιώς έχει συζητηθεί αρκετά.

----------


## theos_larissa

κρίμα ρε παιδιά που άρχισαν να κόβουν γραμμές. κοιταχτε κ ο παροχεας αλλα κ ο end-user εχουνε δικιο. τωρα εγω δεν εχω βαλει ακομα dsl σπιτι. εχουμε νετ στην δουλεια κ χρησιμοποιουμε firewall οποτε δεν παιζει να κατεβαζουμε τιποτα. κριμα

----------


## pelasgian

*theos_larissa*
« Ζήσε την στιγμή σαν να είναι η τελευταία σου! »

Πυροβολόντας τους παντες γύρω μου, προσπαθώντας να σώσω το τομάρι μου δηλαδή; Δεν το βρίσκεις ελαφρά μη πρακτικό;  :Laughing:

----------


## mavlok

> Πυροβολόντας τους παντες γύρω μου



Κοιτα να δεις, κι εγω κατι τετοιο εχω στο μυαλο μου για την τελευταια μου στιγμη  :Razz:

----------


## theos_larissa

> *theos_larissa*
> « Ζήσε την στιγμή σαν να είναι η τελευταία σου! »
> 
> Πυροβολόντας τους παντες γύρω μου, προσπαθώντας να σώσω το τομάρι μου δηλαδή; Δεν το βρίσκεις ελαφρά μη πρακτικό;


αν εσυ φανταζεσαι την τελευταια σου στιγμη ετσι κ εχεις εντονες τασεις ανασφαλειας ή κατι τετοιο ε άρχισε να πυροβολεις τον κοσμο.εγώ θα προτιμούσα κατι σε πασας σε χαρεμι.ΣΩΣΤΟς? :Smile: ))LoL

----------


## diamantis

ολες οι απαντησεις βασει νομοθεσιας απο ειδικους αναλυτες στο   
www.123456789net.tk

θα βρειτε και τις αποφασεις της ευρωπαικης ενωσης περι download

----------


## TearDrop

Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω είναι οτι μόνο η ACN υποκύπτει σε τέτοιου είδους "εκβιασμούς". Συζητούσα πριν 2-3 μέρες με υψυλά ιστάμενο πρόσωπο μέσα στην FORTHnet και μου είπε οτι παίρνουν εκατοντάδες e-mail κάθε μηνα απο δισκογραφικές εταιρίες, κινηματογραφικά studio κλπ που τους ζητούν να κόψουν συνδέσεις πελατών γιατί χρησιμοποιούν p2p. Απλά τους γράφουν κανονικότατα, δεν έχουν απαντήσει ΠΟΤΕ και φυσικά ποτέ δεν έχουν διακόψει συνδεση πελάτη. Μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου: Μας έχουν σπάσει τα @@, σε λίγο καιρό θα τους καταχωρήσουμε σαν spammers και θα βάλουμε φίλτρα για να μην δεχόμαστε καθόλου email τους." Γι'αυτό η FORTHnet ήταν είναι και θα είναι ο no1 ISP στην Ελλάδα. Γιατι δεν υποκύπτει σε τέτοιου είδους μικροεκβιασμούς και φυσικά έχει τα νομικά επιχειρήματα να αποκρούσει οποιαδήποτε καταγγελία.

PS. Ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος που αναφέρω πιο πάνω είναι πραγματικά σε αρκετά υψηλο κλιμάκιο στην FORTHnet και μάλιστα εδώ και λίγο καιρό μπαίνει και εδω στο site.

----------


## power

Βάλτε όλοι Forthnet, έχει μεγάλα @ρχίδι@!!!

Αν δεν στείλει η δισκογραφική e-mail, αλλά στείλει ο εισαγγελέας, τότε θα κοπείς το επόμενο δευτερόλεπτο.
Κανένας ISP δεν δέχεται εντολές από καμία εταιρία.
Και εμένα να μου στείλουν μαιλ από την iffa, spps, kwxr, θα το σβήσω.Αν μου χτυπήσει ο κλητήρας την πόρτα όμως, τότε θα κάνω format c:\

Κατάλαβες τι εννοώ?

Υ.Γ. Αν θες να διαβάσεις τις ΕΠΙΣΗΜΕΣ θέσεις όλων των ISP πάνω στο θέμα πάρε το Ram Μαρτίου.

----------


## chatasos

> Υ.Γ. Αν θες να διαβάσεις τις ΕΠΙΣΗΜΕΣ θέσεις όλων των ISP πάνω στο θέμα πάρε το Ram Μαρτίου.


Κάποια περίληψη?

----------


## John_Nastos

ναι, αν μπορείς γράψε δυο λόγια για τους κυριότερους ISP. Μη δώσουμε 7 ευρώ μόνο γι' αυτό  :Mr. Green:

----------


## TearDrop

> Βάλτε όλοι Forthnet, έχει μεγάλα @ρχίδι@!!!
> 
> Αν δεν στείλει η δισκογραφική e-mail, αλλά στείλει ο εισαγγελέας, τότε θα κοπείς το επόμενο δευτερόλεπτο.
> Κανένας ISP δεν δέχεται εντολές από καμία εταιρία.
> Και εμένα να μου στείλουν μαιλ από την iffa, spps, kwxr, θα το σβήσω.Αν μου χτυπήσει ο κλητήρας την πόρτα όμως, τότε θα κάνω format c:\
> 
> Κατάλαβες τι εννοώ?
> 
> Υ.Γ. Αν θες να διαβάσεις τις ΕΠΙΣΗΜΕΣ θέσεις όλων των ISP πάνω στο θέμα πάρε το Ram Μαρτίου.


Δε νομίζω να κάτσει ποτέ κανενας εισαγγελέας να ασχοληθεί με σένα και με μενα που κατεβάζουμε ταινίες και mp3. Ασχολούνται με πολύ πιο σοβαρά πράγματα, όπως παιδεραστία, διακίνηση παράνομου πορνογραφικού περιεχομένου στο internet κλπ.

----------


## power

Δεν είπα αν θα ασχοληθεί και ουτε το ξέρω αυτό.
Είπα οτι μόνο αν αυτός ασχοληθεί, τοτε θα κινηθεί και η εταιρία ανάλογα.

Edit : μόλις πάω σπίτι και βρώ χρόνο θα δώσω μια περίληψη του άρθρου.Πάντως πάνω κάτω όλοι τα ίδια λένε αφού είναι ένας και συγκεκριμένος ο νόμος.

----------


## dragon_syr

Παιδια καλημερα.εφτασα μεχρι την σελιδα40!! δεν μπορω αλλο!!!!
Ωραια αυτα που λετε ολοι σας αλλα.....(κανω τον συνηγορο του διαβολου τωρα :-) )
Για παρτε το  και αλλιως.
Σκεφτηκατε ποτέ την εκδοχη πως οτι εκανε η ACN (κοψιμο συνδεσης) ,το εκανε ακριβως για να προστατεψει τον πελάτη της?
Διαβασα σε καποια ποστς οτι οι αλλες εταιριες εχουν @@ και τα εμαιλς τα πετανε,
ενω η ACN τα περνει μετρητοις και προβαινει σε αυτοδικία..
Απο τα λεγομενα σας το προειδοποιητικο εμαιλ προς τον ISP για καποιον πελατη του ,ειναι αμελητεο.
Το μονο που εχει σημασια ειναι η εντολη του εισαγγελεα.
Δηλαδη εσεις θελετε ο ISP να μην μας προστατεψει ,πετοντας το Email που λεει οτι εμεις παρανομουμε και να μας αφησει να συνεχισουμε αυτο που κανουμε μεχρι να τα "πάρει  κάποιος θιγόμενος απο την παρανομη ενεργειά μας και να μας στειλει τον εισαγγελέα στην πορτα μας.
Καταλαβαινετε φυσικα οτι μετα υπαρχουν μεγαλυτερα προβληματα απο το να φωναζουμε οτι μας εκοψαν την συνδεση.
Σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν λεω οτι ο τροπος που εγινε η διακοπη ηταν σωστος....γενικα η ολη διαδικασια ηταν απαραδεκτη.
Σκεφτηκε κανεις ομως το μεγεθος της επιπτωσης που θα είχε παρει το πραγμα εαν δεν ειχαν κοψει τον φίλο FINN ? Ισως και να ηταν ήδη στα εδρανα του δικαστηριου .
Καποιος σε καποιο ποστ ειπε οτι εχει γνωστο μεσα στην ACN που ειδε το "περιβοητο" εμαιλ.Μπορει να μας πει και το μεγεθος που είχε πάρει το θέμα ?(εφοσον λεει οτι το διάβασε)
Πάντος δεν πιστευω οτι μια εταιρια με νομικους συμβουλους  κανει κατι τετοιο χωρις να συντρεχει πολυ σοβαρος λόγος.Ισως τοσο σοβαρος που δεν υπαρχει χρονος ουτε για προειδοποιηση.
Με λιγα λογια , μην βγαζουμε συμπερασματα χωρις να ξερουμε τα γεγονοτα οπως εγιναν.

ΥΣ Δεν τασομαι υπερ της οποιας ACN  προβαινει σε τετοιες ενεργειες, (ειμαι κατα της ηλεκτρονικης παρακολουθησης και γενικα κατα της φασιστικης δημοκρατιας που θελουν να μας περασουν)
αλλα προσπαθω να βρω μια ψυχραιμη λογικη εξηγηση, βαση αυτων που ξερουμε μεχρι τωρα.

Μπραβο στην κοινοτητα για την διασταση που εδωσε στο θεμα.Αυτο σημαινει οτι υπαρχει δυναμη που μπορει να κανει πολλα . Οργανωση χρειαζεται μονο. :-)

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους και ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα για τον φιλο τον Finn.(Δεν βλεπω συνεχεια σε κυρωσεις απο πλευρα ISP.Αν επρεπε να γινει κατι θα ειχε γινει ήδη)
Συνεχιζω να παρακολουθω με ενδιαφερον την τροπη του όλου θέματος....

----------


## Invisible

Η εταιρία έκρινε ότι απλά ο πελάτης κάνει βαριά χρήση και της είναι ασύμφορος, γι’ αυτό τον πέταξε έξω.

Γι’ αυτό πεταχτέ την και εσείς έξω από την λίστα των προτιμήσεων σας ώστε να της μείνει αδέσμευτο το bandwidth της, να το έχει να το καμαρώνει.

----------


## dragon_syr

> Η εταιρία έκρινε ότι απλά ο πελάτης κάνει βαριά χρήση και της είναι ασύμφορος, γι’ αυτό τον πέταξε έξω.
> 
> Γι’ αυτό πεταχτέ την και εσείς έξω από την λίστα των προτιμήσεων σας ώστε να της μείνει αδέσμευτο το bandwidth της, να το έχει να το καμαρώνει.


To bandwidth ελεγχεται με αλλους τροπους και οχι με διακοπη 
Υπαρχει  bandwidth priority management στους routers. Μην λεμε οτι μας κατεβει μονο και μονο για να γεμιζει η σελιδα.

----------


## Invisible

Ένα χρήστης που κάνει βαριά χρήση είναι ανεπιθύμητος από τον isp.
Κάποιος διευθυντής έκρινε ότι μπορεί με ΑΦΟΡΜΗ τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα να του κλείσει τον λογαριασμό χωρίς ιδιαίτερο κόστος. Έκανε λάθος. 

Θεωρώ ότι είναι δίκαιο η εταιρία να υποστεί το εμπάργκο.

Η τεχνική που αναφέρεις δεν έχει σχέση.
Το λες για να μπερδέψεις τα πράγματα, είναι προφανές.
Αν θες να με διαψεύσεις ανάλυσε με τρόπο κατανοητό την τεχνική αυτή. 






> To bandwidth ελεγχεται με αλλους τροπους και οχι με διακοπη 
> Υπαρχει  bandwidth priority management στους routers. Μην λεμε οτι μας κατεβει μονο και μονο για να γεμιζει η σελιδα.

----------


## John_Nastos

> Ένα χρήστης που κάνει βαριά χρήση είναι ανεπιθύμητος από τον isp.
> Κάποιος διευθυντής έκρινε ότι μπορεί με ΑΦΟΡΜΗ τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα να του κλείσει τον λογαριασμό χωρίς ιδιαίτερο κόστος. Έκανε λάθος.


Έχεις αποδείξεις για τον ισχυρισμό σου ή είναι κάτι που απλώς υποθέτεις;

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ένα χρήστης που κάνει βαριά χρήση είναι ανεπιθύμητος από τον isp.
> Κάποιος διευθυντής έκρινε ότι μπορεί με ΑΦΟΡΜΗ τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα να του κλείσει τον λογαριασμό χωρίς ιδιαίτερο κόστος. Έκανε λάθος.
> 
> Θεωρώ ότι είναι δίκαιο η εταιρία να υποστεί το εμπάργκο.
> 
> Η τεχνική που αναφέρεις δεν έχει σχέση.
> Το λες για να μπερδέψεις τα πράγματα, είναι προφανές.
> Αν θες να με διαψεύσεις ανάλυσε με τρόπο κατανοητό την τεχνική αυτή.


Αντί να κάθεσαι να υποθέτεις σενάρια κάθησε να διαβάσεις το thread για να δείς τί πραγματικά έγινε!

----------


## pelasgian

> αν εσυ φανταζεσαι την τελευταια σου στιγμη ετσι κ εχεις εντονες τασεις ανασφαλειας ή κατι τετοιο ε άρχισε να πυροβολεις τον κοσμο.εγώ θα προτιμούσα κατι σε πασας σε χαρεμι.ΣΩΣΤΟς?))LoL


Ε, και εσύ θα «πυροβολείς», τότε  :Razz: 
@mavlok ναι, έχω και εγώ την υπόνοια ότι δεν θα πάω από χοληστερήνη, τριγλυκερίδια, πέσιμο ή εγκεφαλικό στο χέ...ο, δεν ξέρω γιατί.

----------


## kadronarxis

Κάτι μου λέει ότι πλάκωσαν τα κοράκια.

Με δεδομένα ότι έχει περάσει αρκετός καιρός από το συμβάν, και η άλτεκ δεν ξαναέδωσε αφορμή με παρόμοιες κινήσεις, 

πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να δωθεί μια "δεύτερη ευκαιρία" στην εταιρεία.

Άντε γερά.

ΥΓ: προσωπικά πάντως, δεν πατάω άλτεκ!

----------


## sdikr

> ΥΓ: προσωπικά πάντως, δεν πατάω άλτεκ!



ουτε εγω,  κάνω ανανέωση online   :Mr. Green:

----------


## John_Nastos

> Κάτι μου λέει ότι πλάκωσαν τα κοράκια.
> 
> Με δεδομένα ότι έχει περάσει αρκετός καιρός από το συμβάν, και η άλτεκ δεν ξαναέδωσε αφορμή με παρόμοιες κινήσεις, 
> 
> πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να δωθεί μια "δεύτερη ευκαιρία" στην εταιρεία.
> 
> Άντε γερά.
> 
> ΥΓ: προσωπικά πάντως, δεν πατάω άλτεκ!


 
φαντάζομαι πως δεν είναι όλοι οι χρήστες της ACN χρήστες αυτού του forum. Ίσως έχουν υπάρξει και άλλα τέτοια περιστατικά για τα οποία ποτέ δεν ακούσαμε κάτι.


ΥΓ. Ούτε εγώ πατάω ACN, παρόλο που έμεινα πολύ ικανοποιημένος από την ταχύτητά της.

----------


## kadronarxis

:Laughing:  

Γερά πάντα!

----------


## dragon_syr

> Ένα χρήστης που κάνει βαριά χρήση είναι ανεπιθύμητος από τον isp.
> Κάποιος διευθυντής έκρινε ότι μπορεί με ΑΦΟΡΜΗ τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα να του κλείσει τον λογαριασμό χωρίς ιδιαίτερο κόστος. Έκανε λάθος. 
> 
> Θεωρώ ότι είναι δίκαιο η εταιρία να υποστεί το εμπάργκο.
> 
> Η τεχνική που αναφέρεις δεν έχει σχέση.
> Το λες για να μπερδέψεις τα πράγματα, είναι προφανές.
> Αν θες να με διαψεύσεις ανάλυσε με τρόπο κατανοητό την τεχνική αυτή.


Εαν εσυ νομιζεις οτι μονο εσυ μπορεις να κανεις management της συνδεσης σου με την χρηση του QOS , τοτε εγω δεν μπορω να σε διαψευσω φιλε....

----------


## HaRRy

Παιδια όποιος σας κλεισει τη συνδρομή για οποιοδήποτε λόγο, απλά παίρνετε τηλέφωνο και τους αρχιζετε στα καντήλια χαλαρά!!

----------


## grnemo

Η acn έδειξε ανωριμότητα και έλλειψη σιγουριάς!!!Για 4 μήνες ήμουν απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος χρήστης και φοβούμενος μην αντιμετωπίσω την ίδια κατάσταση αποχώρησα!!!
(Τώρα για μετά βλέπουμε)

----------


## Rama

Την κάψαμε την εταιρία πάει...

----------


## theos_larissa

κανένα νέο για τις συνδέσεις DSL κ αν συνεχίζουν να κόβουν εχουμε?

----------


## teo_L20

Mπαααα...
Νεκροταφείο!

----------


## dimangelid

Εγώ είμαι με συνδρομή Altec από την 1η Ιουλίου 2004 και δεν την έχω αλλάξει ποτέ. Πάντα ανανεώνω την συνδρομή. Δεν μου έχουν δημιουργήσει το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Δεν την αλλάζω με τίποτα. Μόνο αν γίνει κάτι πολύ σοβαρό και φταίνε αυτοί...

----------


## EvilHawk

Ενα μεμονωμένο περιστατικό ήταν!

----------


## grnemo

πω τι ωραίο αυτό το thread... σνιφ σνιφ... τα θυμήθηκα τώρα... συγκίνηση...μέσα σε μερικές ώρες το θέμα είχε λάβει τεράστιες διαστάσεις και όλος ο κόσμος στο net(irc, msn, forums) είχε κάνει πανικό...
Τεσπά, όσον αφορά το θέμα και εγώ νομίζω ότι ειναι μεμονομένο περιστατικό..μόνο στο εξωτερικό είδα ενα περιστατικό καρμπον με αυτό που περασαμε τότε με την acn. Πάλι ήταν με torrent με ταινία... αυτήν την φορά ήταν το scarface και ο isp έκλεισε το πελάτη μια και καλή(νομίζω).
Αυτά.πολύπλευρο θέμα, το αναλύσαμε πολύ και ελπίζουμε να μην ξανασυμβεί τέτοιο γεγονός γιατι το θέμα δεν θα αργήσει να πάρει τεράστιες διαστάσεις και πάλι....(άσχετο, αλλά από τότε δεν έπεσε η κίνηση στο forum πάρα πολύ(κοινώς και η πελατεία τους)?? πιστεύω έχει μεγάλη σχέση αυτό το γεγονός)

εσείς?

----------


## tzoutzouki

χαχαχαχα ! ποτέ ξανά ACN  ευχαριστώ που μας ενημέρωσες έχω 14 άτομα που θέλανε να συνδεθούνε με ACN να είσε καλά φιλε μου !

----------


## EvilHawk

Σε ενημέρωσε για ποιο πράγμα, ήταν κάτι που έγινε μεμονωμένα, μάλλον βιαστικά και χωρίς σωστή αξιολόγηση των δεδομένων τότε απο την μεριά τους, το θέμα άν διάβασες το thread ολόκληρο έληξε χωρίς προβλήματα για τον χρήστη και πάπαλα! Δεν παρουσιάστηκαν τέτοια θέματα ξανά , επομένως δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα απο την μεριά της ACN πλέον....

----------


## Crosstalk

Ασε δεν πειραζει, οσο λιγοτεροι και ποιοτικοτεροι χρηστες τοσο το καλυτερο  :Wink:

----------


## grnemo

Πλέον ναι... δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. 

@crosstalk:Το περασμένο Οκτώβρη επειδή είχε λήξει η συνδρομή μου με τον ISP μου  σε μία φάση απελπισίας μου λόγω χρημάτων,επειδή η altec ήταν η πιο φτηνή είπα να την ξαναδοκιμάσω... Μέγα λάθος, ανύπαρκτη ταχύτητα,αχαλίνωτο packet loss. Από τον ΟΤΕ μου λέγανε φταίει o ISP. Επειδή δεν τους πίστεψα έβαλα γνωστό μου στο κέντρο εξυπηρέτησης πελατών να το ελέγξει και να μου πει και εκείνος τι βλέπειι και επιβεβαίωσε την άθλια κατάσταση, η οποία απο dslam και πέρα ήταν ένα μάτσο χάλια. Πήρα άλλη εταιρία και ξαφνικά ή κατάσταση έγινε καλύτερη. Όποιος μου πει ότι ήταν τυχαίο τι να πω... ok..... No comment.

Μένω στο κέντρο και όπως πάντα η κατάσταση εκεί απο OTE+ ISP είναι πραγματική δοκιμασία. Μία εταιρεία λοιπόν που της φεύγουν οι πελάτες και τα έσοδα πόσο βρίσκεται στην ευχάριστη θέση να προβεί σε αναβαθμίσεις του δικτύου της??? Όσοι φίλοι είχα έφυγαν και δεν ξαναπάτησαν στην acn. Τωρα θα μου πείς αργά ή γρήγορα η πελατεία θα αυξηθεί (δεν παρακολούθησαν όλοι βλέπεται αυτο το thread τότε)
Θα συμφωνήσω, απλά δεν θα κάτσω να περιμένω μέχρι να βρει έσοδα η altec για να κάνει αναβάθμιση και να φάω όλο το λούκι της χείριστης ποιότητας υπηρεσιών (ειδικά στην περιοχή μου που εδώ οι αλλαγές φαίνονται μετά από αξιοσημείωτες αναβαθμίσεις --κυψέλη)
Αυτά εν ολιγοις. Ίσως ο συλλογισμός μου υποπέφτει σε σφάλματα γενίκευσης και χοντροκομμένες σκέψεις...Εμένα μια φορά με οδήγησε σε καλό (τουλάχιστον σε λιγότερο κακό)

----------


## Crosstalk

Εγω τουλαχιστον που μενω Μενιδι και εχω περιπου 9 μηνες ACN (πριν ειχα Φορθ χωρις κανενα προβλημα) δεν εχω συναντησει κανενα προβλημα...........τωρα κατα ποσο ελεγχουν την πληροτητα του δικτυου τους και ποτε προβαινουν σε αναβαθμισεις μονο αυτοι ξερουν!

----------


## JoeBar

Μια μικρή παρατήρηση:

Η ACN έγινε Altec...  :Whistle: 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## apok

Acn=Altec Communications Network

Άρα με το Acn περιλαμβάνεται και το Altec :Razz:  :Razz: 

Y.Γ Δεν έγινε Altec αλλά AltecTelecoms :Whistling:

----------


## sdikr

Χάλια είναι η acn  Παιδιά  μην έρθετε   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## apok

> Χάλια είναι η acn  Παιδιά  μην έρθετε


Όλο το BW για πάρτη σου το θες ρε παρτάκια??? :Razz:

----------


## JoeBar

> Χάλια είναι η acn  Παιδιά  μην έρθετε


Είστε του συλλόγου ξενοφοβίας;! Μακριά οι ξένοι απο το bw μας...  :Razz:  

 :Laughing:

----------


## Hwoarang

> Χάλια είναι η acn  Παιδιά  μην έρθετε


O Καβάτζας :Thumbs up:

----------


## grnemo

Ναι βρε παιδιά έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο, δεν αντιλέγω. Απλά εγώ, κάτοικος πυκνοκατοικημένης περιοχής στο κέντρο της Αθήνας και με αυτήν την μερική γνώση της τοπολογίας του δικτύου που έχω, αποφάσισα πως δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος να περιμένω την λήψη σχετικής απόφασης για αναβάθμιση. Έχω τόση δύναμη, όσο και ελευθερία να φύγω από μία εταιρεία που δεν έχει τις απαραίτητες αξιώσεις για να προτιμηθεί από κάτοικο πυκνοκατοικημένης περιοχής, λόγω ποιότητας υπηρεσιών.... 
σωστά???
Τώρα και εγώ είμαι ok και εσείς, και η altec να είναι καλά και όλοι καλά
 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  
ps: το όνομα είτε acn είτε altectelecomms είναι το ίδιο και το αυτό για μένα

----------


## kadronarxis

Έγραψα στο thread αυτό ότι δεν θα ακουμπήσω altecnet, αλλά εδώ και 2 μήνες είμαι κανονικός χρήστης.
Δεν είχα ούτε πιστεύω θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με την εταιρεία. :Clap:

----------


## Crosstalk

no offence προς οποιονδηποτε......ειναι λογικο ο καθενας να εχει διαφορετικη αντιληψη και γνωμη και ειναι απολυτως κατανοητο!

----------


## pelasgian

όπως λέει και ένας φίλος, «για κάθε θέμα υπάρχουν δύο απόψεις· η δική μου και η ... λάθος!»  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Hwoarang

και επειδή εγώ είμαι πάντα σωστός όλοι οι άλλοι είναι λάθος. Γουστάρω αυτήν την φιλοσοφία !!!! :Thumbs up:

----------


## savas71

Βρε παίδες, εσείς που έχετε acn, με τι ταχύτητες παίζετε? Εγώ είμαι στον 3 μήνα σύνδεσης, και πιάνω το ανώτερο 35kb/s downlaod και 11kb/s upload. 
Περιοχή Μαρτίου Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## sdikr

> Βρε παίδες, εσείς που έχετε acn, με τι ταχύτητες παίζετε? Εγώ είμαι στον 3 μήνα σύνδεσης, και πιάνω το ανώτερο 35kb/s downlaod και 11kb/s upload. 
> Περιοχή Μαρτίου Θεσσαλονίκη.


Θα πρέπει να ρίξεις μια ματία εδώ

----------


## savas71

ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## tante

μην τους αφησεις να σου φανε τα λεφτα, σε καμια περιπτωση!κυνηγησετο οσο μπορεις...
πες μας οταν μιλησεις με το νομικο τμημα και καλου κακου ρωτα και κανα δικηγορο!
παντου υπαρχει ο μεγαλος αδερφος!!!! :Twisted Evil:

----------


## immortal1979

παντως εγω ειμαι ειλικρινης αν πουν οτι ψαχνουν εμενα ο οποιος εχω αλλο isp  με βλεπω για πολλα χρονια μεσα!!!

----------


## kadronarxis

Τελικά αυτή η ιστορία, βρίσκεται πάντα στην επικαιρότητα.
Ίσως το μοναδικό θέμα, το οποίο βρέθηκε μέσα σε μια νύχτα να γεμίζει πάνω από 50 σελίδες posts!!!!

Ίσως λάθος της altec, ίσως και σωστή κίνηση, να κόψει τον λογαριασμό(τελικά κόπηκε για 1 μέρα)του Finn.

Πόσοι  από αυτούς που έγραψαν ότι δε θα διαλέξουν altec, για isp, την επέλεξαν αργότερα;..... Πολλοί.
Ένας από αυτούς και εγώ.

Το λάθος όμως γίνεται μια φορά.

----------


## koukobin

Δεν είμαι και πολύ ειδικός ρε παιδιά, αλλά αν σε κόψανε επειδή κατέβαζες κάτι παράνομο, 
αυτό σημαίνει ότι μας παρακολουθούνε για να βλέπουνε τι κατεβάζουμε ???
Και μέχρι τι δεδομένα μας παρακολουθούν ???

----------


## Xguru

> Δεν είμαι και πολύ ειδικός ρε παιδιά, αλλά αν σε κόψανε επειδή κατέβαζες κάτι παράνομο, 
> αυτό σημαίνει ότι μας παρακολουθούνε για να βλέπουνε τι κατεβάζουμε ???
> Και μέχρι τι δεδομένα μας παρακολουθούν ???


Συνήθως λειτουργεί ως εξής: Στήνεται παγίδα από δισκογραφικές-παραγωγούς αρχές προστασίας κλπ., πέφτεις στην παγίδα να κατεβάσεις κάτι παράνομα, γίνεται καταγγελεία στον ISP σου και ο ISP πράττει ανάλογα.

----------


## teo_L20

Ναι καπως έτσι είναι...
Αλλα οχι και σε ολα τα σταδια!
πχ. Μπορει να γινει το αναποδο!

----------


## gallahant

Ισως να θεωρηθω ο τελευταιος των μοϊκανων που ποσταρω εδω μετα απο πανω απο 1 χρονο που δημιοθργηθηκε αυτο το νημα αλλα μολις ψες το ανακαλυψα και διαβασα προσεκτικα και τις 68 !!! σελιδες του. Αυτο που εχω σαν απορια ειναι το εξης, η ACN η ALTEC TELECOMS η οπως αλλιως λεγεται δεν ειχε παρει τετιο μαιλ η μυνημα απο αλλη εταιρια ποτε πριν τη περιπτωση του φιλου finn? Λιγο εως πολυ απιθανο μου φενεται ρε παιδια

----------


## tschris

Τραβα αγορασε την ταινια και πες οτι την κατεβαζες για back up μιας και δεν εχεις dvd-r και πες τους να σε παρατησουν στην ησυχια σου και να μη σε ξαναενοχλησουν και ζητα και φραγκα γιατι σου πριξανε τα @@.

----------


## Kiwi

...κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι η Vodafone δραστηριοποιείται μόνο στην κινητή τηλεφωνία  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nikoskar

Γιοτι τωρα ξερετε οτι μας παρακολουθουν?

----------


## jimrude

ενταξει, εγω δεν διαβασα και τις 68 σελιδες (την 1η και την τελευταια διαβασα) αλλα την ιστορια την ηξερα. 

Για να μην παρανοουμε, η ολη ιστορια λειτουργει ως εξης: οι μεγαλες δισκογραφικες εταιρειες, η RIΑA, η MPAA και οι μεγαλες εταιρειες παραγωγης, με διαφορους τροπους (*), "βλεπουν" τα IP addresses αυτων που κατεβαζουν υλικο που "εμπιπτει" στη δικαιοδοσια τους. Οταν λοιπον, εχουν καποιο IP, το οποιο κατεβαζε "παρανομο" υλικο, στελνουν ενα πολυ αυστηρο (και ψαρωτικο) γραμμα στον ISP του εν λογω IP, απειλωντας με κυρωσεις, μηνυσεις κλπ κλπ... Αν ο ISP ψαρωσει, κοβει τον χρηστη ή ακομα χειροτερα, τον δινει στεγνα στην RIAA, MPAA etc... H δευτερη περιπτωση εχει γινει πολλακις σε ISP σε Ευρωπη και USA

(*) Ενας απ αυτους τους τροπους ειναι να τοποθετουν search hubs ή και απλα p2p clients με fake copyrighted material AKA p2p poisoning.

----------


## yiapap

> ενταξει, εγω δεν διαβασα και τις 68 σελιδες (την 1η και την τελευταια διαβασα) αλλα την ιστορια την ηξερα. 
> 
> Για να μην παρανοουμε, η ολη ιστορια λειτουργει ως εξης: οι μεγαλες δισκογραφικες εταιρειες, η RIΑA, η MPAA και οι μεγαλες εταιρειες παραγωγης, με διαφορους τροπους (*), "βλεπουν" τα IP addresses αυτων που κατεβαζουν υλικο που "εμπιπτει" στη δικαιοδοσια τους. Οταν λοιπον, εχουν καποιο IP, το οποιο κατεβαζε "παρανομο" υλικο, στελνουν ενα πολυ αυστηρο (και ψαρωτικο) γραμμα στον ISP του εν λογω IP, απειλωντας με κυρωσεις, μηνυσεις κλπ κλπ... Αν ο ISP ψαρωσει, κοβει τον χρηστη ή ακομα χειροτερα, τον δινει στεγνα στην RIAA, MPAA etc... H δευτερη περιπτωση εχει γινει πολλακις σε ISP σε Ευρωπη και USA
> 
> (*) Ενας απ αυτους τους τροπους ειναι να τοποθετουν search hubs ή και απλα p2p clients με fake copyrighted material AKA p2p poisoning.


Παρανοούμε και συνεπώς ξαναποστάρεις πράγματα που έχουν αναφερθεί. Ίσως αν κάνατε τον κόπο να διαβάσετε το νήμα από την αρχή να μην υπήρχαν ούτε παρανοήσεις, ούτε νέα posts που γράφουν πράγματα που έχουν ειπωθεί ήδη πολλές φορές!

Απλή ευγένεια προς όλα τα υπόλοιπα μέλη ρε παιδιά!

----------


## xlntstay

Να ρωτήσω κάτι? Το ότι μία εταιρία παραγωγής σηκώνει μία ταινία της για να ψαρέψει-παγιδεύσει ανυποψίαστους χρήστες δεν είναι πρώτον ανήθικο,και ίσως και παράνομο και εάν δεν είναι παράνομο, το ότι την ταινία μου την δίνει "ελεύθερα" αυτός που έχει τα δικαιώματα της αυτό δεν απαλάσει τον καθένα που την κατεβάζει..πχ.ειμαι μουσικος ,βγάζω ένα CD,και βγαίνω στο δρομο και το μιράζω ελεύθερα και μετά από λίγο αρχίζω και ζητάω αποζημειώσεις από αυτούς που το πήραν από εμένα τζαμπα...?ΑΠΛΟΙΚΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ενός προβληματισμένου χρήστη.

----------


## Rama

Κάπου στο thread ή σε άλλο thread αναφέρεται το παράδειγμα των ΗΠΑ που αυτό που λες είναι νόμιμο, πχ ένα σακουλάκι κόκα στην καφετέρια πάνω στο τραπέζι σε κοινή θέα και φεύγω. Παρακολουθώ ποιος θα περάσει και θα τα τσιμπίσει και τον μαζεύω. Καλό ε? Το ίδιο και μετα p2p...

----------


## ESP1982

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι? Το ότι μία εταιρία παραγωγής σηκώνει μία ταινία της για να ψαρέψει-παγιδεύσει ανυποψίαστους χρήστες δεν είναι πρώτον ανήθικο,και ίσως και παράνομο και εάν δεν είναι παράνομο, το ότι την ταινία μου την δίνει "ελεύθερα" αυτός που έχει τα δικαιώματα της αυτό δεν απαλάσει τον καθένα που την κατεβάζει




οχι...ειναι σαν να βρεις ενα αμαξι με τα κλειδια πανω.θα το παρεις?αν το παρεις και σε πιασουν θα πεις πως ειχε τα κλειδια πανω και θα σε αφησουν?αν ηταν το δικο σου αμαξι πως θα αντιδρουσες?

ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα.καλως ή κακως δεν ξερω.

----------


## jimrude

> Παρανοούμε και συνεπώς ξαναποστάρεις πράγματα που έχουν αναφερθεί.


 εχεις, εν μερη δικιο. Αυτα που εγραψα, εχουν αναφερθει,  σκορπια, απο δω κι απο κει, οχι ολα ομως.  Σταματησα στις 9 σελιδες αυτη τη φορα (και πολλες ηταν) γιατι το ολο thread ειναι γεματο ανακριβειες και αστειες παρομοιωσεις. Για να βαλουμε μερικα πραγματα στη θεση τους:
- H columbia (RIAA,MPAA, etc) μπορει και εχει ηδη κανει μυνησεις σε ISP (οπως αλλωστε και σε απλους χρηστες).
- οι ISP δεν εχουν (ακομα) καμια υποχρεωση να κρατανε log files για 5 χρονια. Δεν υπαρχει καν νομοθεσια πανω στο ζητημα, υπαρχει απλως μια ευρωπαικη οδηγια, η οποια ενδεχομενως θ αλλαξει συντομα 

ελπιζω, τα παραπανω να μην εχουν αναφερθει στις ... υπολοιπες σελιδες του thread  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nnn

Μιας και η υπόθεση είναι παλιά πλέον και δεν έχει αναφερθεί πάλι κάτι ανάλογο το παρών κλειδώνεται.

 :Lock:

----------

